# The Gaystapo is at it again



## P@triot

So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called? 


> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”


It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.

Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket


----------



## ScienceRocks

I aint gay but liberty is liberty.

You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Did the she/he just refer to the cops as a he? While complaining he/she should expect to not be addressed that way?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


Ohhh then you support the liberty of the police officer in his decision to follow accepted biology.

Good for you.


----------



## Blackrook

A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.  

At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.


----------



## P@triot

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.


Yeah....and the officer (and society) has the *liberty* to accept science, accept biology, accept the truth, and refer to this man as a man.


ScienceRocks said:


> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


Those are some incredible accusations simply because I accept science, biology, and truth, Drama Queen.


----------



## P@triot

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.


That is the world _desperately_ wanted to create. Where right is wrong. Up is down. Good is evil. They are working harder than ever to achieve it. Sick.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


Oh come on man, you've sucked a mile or two. Swallowed a couple gallons. Why pretend?


----------



## P@triot

Missouri_Mike said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on man, you've sucked a mile or two. Swallowed a couple gallons. Why pretend?
Click to expand...

Not only that - but his avatar sums up the left-wing ideology. It's why they are out in the streets every night assaulting people, blocking traffic, throwing human waste on law enforcement, setting fires, and damaging property.


----------



## BlackFlag

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.


Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.


----------



## TheDude

The LGBT message is often a dissemination of confusion from the individual to the public.  It's working to a large extent, which clearly demonstrates how corrupt and dumbed-down our society has become. Course some label it human rights and progress.  And that clearly shows we have nothing genuine to complain about from a human rights standpoint, but you know them cause-seekers.


----------



## Iceweasel

BlackFlag said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
Click to expand...

LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.


 As if you'd do anything but whine.


----------



## mdk

I wish I was in the Gaystapo. I look fetching in Hugo Boss.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Yup...that's a dude


----------



## bodecea

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.


It was ugly in the South when desegregation came....who won?


----------



## BlackFlag

Iceweasel said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
Click to expand...

400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.


----------



## bodecea

mdk said:


> I wish I was in the Gaystapo. I look fetching in Hugo Boss.


Isn't it amazing how much power we've got?


----------



## Iceweasel

BlackFlag said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
Click to expand...

We? $400 million in guns? Lots more than that, they don't sell guns for a dollar a pop. The country is right and left, not north and south, retard!


----------



## Clintonista

Iceweasel said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
Click to expand...

You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.


----------



## mdk

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was in the Gaystapo. I look fetching in Hugo Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how much power we've got?
Click to expand...





 

I have the Powaaa!!!


----------



## BlackFlag

Iceweasel said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We? $400 million in guns? Lots more than that, they don't sell guns for a dollar a pop. The country is right and left, not north and south, retard!
Click to expand...

Typo.

The country was right and left back then too, in a sense.  Cities and industry won then, they'll win again today.


----------



## P@triot

TheDude said:


> The LGBT message is often a dissemination of confusion from the individual to the public.  It's working to a large extent, which clearly demonstrates how corrupt and dumbed-down our society has become. Course some label it human rights and progress.  And that clearly shows we have nothing genuine to complain about from a human rights standpoint, but you know them cause-seekers.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was in the Gaystapo. I look fetching in Hugo Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it amazing how much power we've got?
Click to expand...

Well - it's amazing how much power _anyone_ has by making false accusations, spreading lies, and perpetuating propaganda.

History is full of examples: Joseph Stalin. Benito Mussolini. Vladimir Lenin. Adolf Hitler. Mao Tse Tung. Fidel Castro. Barack Obama.


----------



## Moonglow

At least he's paying the ticket..


----------



## P@triot

BlackFlag said:


> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.


Snowflake...you guys got your asses kicked last time. And it would be far worse this time. Dumbocrats are pussies. And they surrender. Just ask the folks at Appomattox.


----------



## BluesLegend

Does the freak have a birth canal and ovaries? See its not confusing.


----------



## P@triot

BlackFlag said:


> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.


Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.


----------



## BlackFlag

P@triot said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...you guys got your asses kicked last time. And it would be far worse this time. Dumbocrats are pussies. And they surrender. Just ask the folks at Appomattox.
Click to expand...

No those people who surrendered are who you alt-righties celebrate now.  The cities and industries are under a different party than before, but ready to finish the job.  No reconstruction this time.


----------



## BlackFlag

P@triot said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
Click to expand...

Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.


----------



## mdk




----------



## P@triot

BlackFlag said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...you guys got your asses kicked last time. And it would be far worse this time. Dumbocrats are pussies. And they surrender. Just ask the folks at Appomattox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No those people who surrendered are who you alt-righties celebrate now.  The cities and industries are under a different party than before, but ready to finish the job.  No reconstruction this time.
Click to expand...

The *Dumbocrats* surrendered you dumb fuck dimwit....


----------



## P@triot

BlackFlag said:


> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.


So let me get this straight - your plan is to start a Civil War, try to arm the left _after_ its under way, and then try to train all of your queer, confused, and cowardly people?


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## BlackFlag

P@triot said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...you guys got your asses kicked last time. And it would be far worse this time. Dumbocrats are pussies. And they surrender. Just ask the folks at Appomattox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No those people who surrendered are who you alt-righties celebrate now.  The cities and industries are under a different party than before, but ready to finish the job.  No reconstruction this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Dumbocrats* surrendered you dumb fuck dimwit....
Click to expand...

"Dumbocrats" were never a party.  The Confederacy is who surrendered.  That Confederacy is now celebrated and revered by the Republican party.  Their old lands are now inhabited by Republicans whose ancestors were Confederates that were Democrats under U.S. politics.  Different party, same stripes.


----------



## BlackFlag

P@triot said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight - your plan is to start a Civil War, try to arm the left _after_ its under way, and then try to train all of your queer, confused, and cowardly people?
Click to expand...

It was some other guys idea to start a Civil War.  I told him to hurry up and do it.  He didn't respond.


----------



## koshergrl

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.



Sure it will, nancy.


----------



## P@triot

BlackFlag said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...you guys got your asses kicked last time. And it would be far worse this time. Dumbocrats are pussies. And they surrender. Just ask the folks at Appomattox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No those people who surrendered are who you alt-righties celebrate now.  The cities and industries are under a different party than before, but ready to finish the job.  No reconstruction this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Dumbocrats* surrendered you dumb fuck dimwit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Dumbocrats" were never a party.  The Confederacy is who surrendered.  That Confederacy is now celebrated and revered by the Republican party.  Their old lands are now inhabited by Republicans whose ancestors were *Confederates that were Democrats* under U.S. politics.  Different party, same stripes.
Click to expand...

So like I said...the Dumbocrats got their asses kicked and surrendered. And it would be a gabillion times worse this time around. None of you have firearms. None of you use firearms. And most of your cried just because Hitlery Clinton lost an election. If that brings you to your knees in tears (literally), you sure as hell don't want go into battle. You people are too fragile, too sensitive, and too queer to even handle a basic fist-fight, much less life & death combat.


----------



## BlackFlag

P@triot said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...you guys got your asses kicked last time. And it would be far worse this time. Dumbocrats are pussies. And they surrender. Just ask the folks at Appomattox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No those people who surrendered are who you alt-righties celebrate now.  The cities and industries are under a different party than before, but ready to finish the job.  No reconstruction this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Dumbocrats* surrendered you dumb fuck dimwit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Dumbocrats" were never a party.  The Confederacy is who surrendered.  That Confederacy is now celebrated and revered by the Republican party.  Their old lands are now inhabited by Republicans whose ancestors were *Confederates that were Democrats* under U.S. politics.  Different party, same stripes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So like I said...the Dumbocrats got their asses kicked and surrendered. And it would be a gabillion times worse this time around. None of you have firearms. None of you use firearms. And most of your cried just because Hitlery Clinton lost an election. If that brings you to your knees in tears (literally), you sure as hell don't want go into battle. You people are too fragile, too sensitive, and too queer to even handle a basic fist-fight, much less life & death combat.
Click to expand...

Then hurry up and start it.  Let's find out.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.



Shut up Matthew.


----------



## Sun Devil 92




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


----------



## koshergrl

Sun Devil 92 said:


>


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Self defense, what a bunch of losers.


----------



## mdk

I come from a family of farmers and hill people. We could out last a civil war if need be.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackFlag said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
Click to expand...


  An excuse for what?


----------



## mdk

Sun Devil 92 said:


>



Good thing it was on tape. Look how fast that dumb tart was willing to lie to the police to save her urchin friend.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## koshergrl

mdk said:


> I come from a family of farmers and hill people. We could out last a civil war if need be.



Me too. 
We kind of thrive in those situations, in fact.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackFlag said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
Click to expand...


  To bad you have zero marksmanship skills...
Hitting a man size target is child's play at 300 to 400 yards for most Gun Nuts.
   My advice...duck and cover.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Clintonista said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
Click to expand...


  We dont instigate violence.
But if the time comes and liberals take up arms the left is fucked.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

mdk said:


> I come from a family of farmers and hill people. We could out last a civil war if need be.



Oh please as soon as you ran out of hair mousse you'd surrender


----------



## mdk

koshergrl said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I come from a family of farmers and hill people. We could out last a civil war if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
> We kind of thrive in those situations, in fact.
Click to expand...


The idea of civil war turns my stomach, but I have all confidence that I could defend my kin from any asshole looking for trouble. I grew up with a bow in my hand hunting the woodlands of this area.


----------



## mdk

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I come from a family of farmers and hill people. We could out last a civil war if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please as soon as you ran out of hair mousse you'd surrender
Click to expand...


I am not that kind of Queen. The only time there is product in my hair is after a Super Cuts visit. It always funny to see what odd way they style my hair. lol


----------



## Clintonista

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont instigate violence.
> But if the time comes and liberals take up arms the left is fucked.
Click to expand...

No he clearly threatened unilateral violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

BlackFlag said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
Click to expand...


  It takes years to become proficient.
You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Clintonista said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont instigate violence.
> But if the time comes and liberals take up arms the left is fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he clearly threatened unilateral violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
Click to expand...


  Let me know when the right starts shooting at liberals.


----------



## miketx

koshergrl said:


>


This muztard says "far right street violence" yet all ever see is the libs doing it. Goebbels would be proud.


----------



## Timmy

Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper . 


Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
Click to expand...

I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Timmy said:


> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket



The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine


----------



## Clintonista

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont instigate violence.
> But if the time comes and liberals take up arms the left is fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he clearly threatened unilateral violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when the right starts shooting at liberals.
Click to expand...

Charleston church shooting - Wikipedia

Sorry to have kept you waiting.


----------



## miketx

Timmy said:


> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket


Sounds like a crybaby leftwing slobber fest to me. Perhaps the shemale or what ever IT was should dress correctly?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?
Click to expand...


  Watch it now!!!
They're all battle hardened from playing modern welfare....oops I mean modern warfare.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?
Click to expand...


Crap, while they are all worked up over their kid being a he or she ours are at shooting ranges, our three oldest are getting to be quite the marksmen. Yes I said marksMEN and they are girls


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Clintonista said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> 
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We dont instigate violence.
> But if the time comes and liberals take up arms the left is fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he clearly threatened unilateral violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when the right starts shooting at liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charleston church shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Sorry to have kept you waiting.
Click to expand...


   Nope...thats a racist shooting at blacks.


----------



## Timmy

SassyIrishLass said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
Click to expand...


Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!


----------



## miketx

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We dont instigate violence.
> But if the time comes and liberals take up arms the left is fucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No he clearly threatened unilateral violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me know when the right starts shooting at liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Charleston church shooting - Wikipedia
> 
> Sorry to have kept you waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope...thats a racist shooting at blacks.
Click to expand...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
Click to expand...


I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.




Typical christian- thinking, feeling and doing the opposite of what your god and his "son" preached. Why do the fake christians always go straight to violence?

We're not in the dark ages anymore. We now know that LGBT is scientifically valid and should be treated and respected as such. 

We live in a time of enlightenment and yet so many only want to hate.

Even so, this does not touch your lives and it's none of your business. Leave people alone to live their lives the best way they can.

You know, like Jesus would have.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

SassyIrishLass said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap, while they are all worked up over their kid being a he or she ours are at shooting ranges, our three oldest are getting to be quite the marksmen. Yes I said marksMEN and they are girls
Click to expand...


  Why the left will lose a shooting war......


----------



## SassyIrishLass

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap, while they are all worked up over their kid being a he or she ours are at shooting ranges, our three oldest are getting to be quite the marksmen. Yes I said marksMEN and they are girls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the left will lose a shooting war......
Click to expand...


Hell I read an article about Chicago shootings, they keep shooting each other in the ass. They can't even hold a firearm correctly...all sideways and shit


----------



## Timmy

SassyIrishLass said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
Click to expand...


Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
Click to expand...


   Science....


----------



## bodecea

Funny to see a bi-catfish wagging her finger in this thread....considering the Ironic topic and all.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
Click to expand...


I'm not going to enable mental illness


----------



## Timmy

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Science....
Click to expand...


When do right wingers care about science?


----------



## Kondor3

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Much ado about nothing...

Rather like the impact of transgender Fruit Loops upon society...

Nothing...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bodecea said:


> Funny to see a bi-catfish wagging her finger in this thread....considering the Ironic topic and all.



Stop your lying Hairy Back, I'm no more bisexual than you are honest...right, BoPete what a fraud you are


----------



## miketx

Kondor3 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much ado about nothing...
> 
> Rather like the impact of transgender Fruit Loops upon society...
> 
> Nothing...
Click to expand...

then why is the cop being disciplined?


----------



## Timmy

SassyIrishLass said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to enable mental illness
Click to expand...


You are religions .  Society constantly enables your mental illness of believing in some magic know it all invisible super being .


----------



## Kondor3

We have a 5-4 Supreme Court now...

What is needed is a 6-3 Court...

Ginsberg isn't going to last much longer...

Once a 6-3 Court is safely entrenched, it will be time to bring additional challenges against the Gay Mafia, to roll back some of the Judicial Activism of recent years...


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to enable mental illness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are religions .  Society constantly enables your mental illness of believing in some magic know it all invisible super being .
Click to expand...


Ya done fell in the well again


----------



## miketx

Sun Devil 92 said:


>


The left are nothing if not liars.


----------



## Kondor3

miketx said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much ado about nothing...
> 
> Rather like the impact of transgender Fruit Loops upon society...
> 
> Nothing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why is the cop being disciplined?
Click to expand...

Because of cowardly management who would rather throw one of their own under the bus than to stand their ground against the Fruit Loop...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Timmy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do right wingers care about science?
Click to expand...


   We actually know a woman from a man...is that sciencey or what? Or do you wanna claim Matthew can become a women by a simple chopadickomy?


----------



## koshergrl

SassyIrishLass said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap, while they are all worked up over their kid being a he or she ours are at shooting ranges, our three oldest are getting to be quite the marksmen. Yes I said marksMEN and they are girls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the left will lose a shooting war......
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell I read an article about Chicago shootings, they keep shooting each other in the ass. They can't even hold a firearm correctly...all sideways and shit
Click to expand...

Most of the deadly shootings are accidental. They don't even shoot the people they mean to, they hit innocent people going about their business 2 blocks away.


----------



## P@triot

BlackFlag said:


> Then hurry up and start it.  Let's find out.


_Why_? We control the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of the 50 states (and we have partial control of another 12 of the states - leaving a laughable 5 under the control of the Dumbocrats). We control everything - and we are finally operating under constitutional government.

No need for us to start anything, snowflake. But we will finish it (in less than 24 hours most likely).


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?


Why? Because denying science and perpetuating an egregious lie is a guaranteed way to end a society, you dill hole. You don't ignore facts, gender, and science to appease the mentally ill, Timmy. What the fuck is wrong with _you_?!?


----------



## initforme

the whole story is of non issue to 99 percent of the American population....we have bigger fish to dry.  When things are I I may someday take my flag out of my basement and fly it.


----------



## whitehall

You really have to wonder what planet the DNC is operating on when they threaten to sanction an entire God fearing state for protecting their young girls from the trauma of a confused boy in the girl's shower and protecting women from freakazoid men who want to powder their noses in the ladies room. The same lefties attack the wives of republican politicians and women like Sara Palin who should be a symbol to girls who want to be independent of lock step democrats who care more for freakazoids than genetic women.


----------



## initforme

great post white...lmao...awesome stuff.


----------



## debbiedowner

Clintonista said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
Click to expand...



He's done it before, a few weeks ago. Fine role model. And he wonders why some hate cops.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to enable mental illness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are religions .  Society constantly enables your mental illness of believing in some magic know it all invisible super being .
Click to expand...

Well, for starters, faith isn't a "mental illness". God exists. That is an indisputable *fact*. Second, at no time has society _ever_ "enabled" our faith. Quite the contrary, it obstructs it on a daily basis. I'm not allowed to pray in school or share religious material. I'm not allowed to have a cross in a public building. I'm not permitted to speak faith at work (yet a work will enable any man to cross-dress and use the women's room).


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> It was ugly in the South when desegregation came....who won?


Uh....the Republicans. Miss history class much, bodecea?


----------



## bitter clinging swiftie

Clintonista said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
Click to expand...

he didn't threaten anyone with anything. the term "fighting back" means that he is already being attacked


----------



## Iceweasel

debbiedowner said:


> Clintonista said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He's done it before, a few weeks ago. Fine role model. And he wonders why some hate cops.
Click to expand...

Is that supposed to make sense?


----------



## Iceweasel

Clintonista said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
Click to expand...

You lying maggot. I responded to:
"Please hurry. We're itching for an excuse over here."

You stupid unethical piece of shit.


----------



## Timmy

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to enable mental illness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are religions .  Society constantly enables your mental illness of believing in some magic know it all invisible super being .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, for starters, faith isn't a "mental illness". God exists. That is an indisputable *fact*. Second, at no time has society _ever_ "enabled" our faith. Quite the contrary, it obstructs it on a daily basis. I'm not allowed to pray in school or share religious material. I'm not allowed to have a cross in a public building. I'm not permitted to speak faith at work (yet a work will enable any man to cross-dress and use the women's room).
Click to expand...


Sure thing fruit loop!  Magic super beings is totally sane .

My point is that crazy is all around us .  Have lots of tattoos?  Crazy!  Giant boob implants ? Crazy!  Roided up bodybuilder ?  Crazy!

But who cares if you ain't hurting anyone .  Freedom baby!


----------



## Timmy

miketx said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much ado about nothing...
> 
> Rather like the impact of transgender Fruit Loops upon society...
> 
> Nothing...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> then why is the cop being disciplined?
Click to expand...


He wasn't disciplined.


----------



## Kondor3

When cops need 'sensitivity training' so as not to offend sexual deviants and perverts (a.k.a. homosexuals, and transexuals), social engineering has gone too far.

Time to reverse some of this filthy $hit that Liberals, and Liberal judges engaged in social engineering through judicial activism, have shoved down America's throat.

A favorably-constituted Supreme Court (5-4 now, soon to be 6-3) - as we see unfolding at present - should go a long way towards achieving such reversals.

Good.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, faith isn't a "mental illness". God exists. That is an indisputable *fact*. Second, at no time has society _ever_ "enabled" our faith. Quite the contrary, it obstructs it on a daily basis. I'm not allowed to pray in school or share religious material. I'm not allowed to have a cross in a public building. I'm not permitted to speak faith at work (yet a work will enable any man to cross-dress and use the women's room).
> 
> 
> 
> My point is that crazy is all around us .
Click to expand...

You have no point - I just proved that. You claimed that society bends to accommodate faith. I proved that was wrong.


----------



## P@triot

Timmy said:


> But who cares if you ain't hurting anyone .


I already answered this, chief. Perpetuating lies, denying science, denying gender, denying biology hurts _everyone_. No society can survive a culture where words have no meanings, lies are accepted, and reality is rejected in favor of the mentally ill.


----------



## P@triot

Kondor3 said:


> A favorably-constituted Supreme Court (5-4 now, soon to be 6-3) - as we see unfolding at present - should go a long way towards achieving such reversals.


This may have been one of the most important elections in U.S. history because of the Supreme Court. It is going to save our nation from these bat-shit crazy progressives.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny to see a bi-catfish wagging her finger in this thread....considering the Ironic topic and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop your lying Hairy Back, I'm no more bisexual than you are honest...right, BoPete what a fraud you are
Click to expand...

Of course you would say that but past evidence is compelling.....or have you given up on those special dating websites now?


----------



## P@triot

How "inclusive" of them....

‘Anti-racist’ LGBT march tells Jewish flag carriers to leave


----------



## P@triot

The mindset of the left in general (and the LGBT community in particular) is so disturbing.

Gay activist: Time to 'punish with wicked'—i.e. Christians


----------



## P@triot

Progressives _claim_ they are for women. Progressives _claim_ they are for a woman’s right to choose what to do with her body. Progressives _claim_ they are for sexual liberty. Progressives _claim_ they are for porn stars.


> On Tuesday morning, 23-year-old porn star August Ames was found dead from an apparent suicide after she was bullied and branded a homophobe for refusing to shoot with a man who has sex with men on camera. Ames made it clear that she was, of course, refusing to do such work for safety reasons and was not homophobic.


And yet the moment a women refuses to engage in perverse sexual activity to protect her own body - the Gaystapo comes out in full force and attacks her until she commits suicide.


> The backlash was fierce when Ames took to Twitter on Sunday to warn the woman who had been tapped to replace her at EroticaX that the man she'd be working with has filmed with other men, thus potentially putting her at high risk of contracting a disease.


This is a vintage example of the left. Actions speak much louder than words. And time and time again we see the actions of the left are pure, unadulterated fascism. No free thought allowed. No independence permitted. Submit to our strict ideology or die.


> Porn actress August Ames apparently killed herself because she stated she wouldn't want to do scenes with men who've done gay porn scenes, so she got bullied online, lost her potential gigs, and killed herself.
> 
> Good job, SJWs. Back pats all around.


Young lady...I’m sorry the left used and abused you. It’s what they do to all who cross their path. It is my hope that you are _truly_ at peace now - safe in heaven away from those awful people.

Porn Star Kills Herself After Being Bullied For Refusing To Shoot With Man Who Does Gay Scenes


----------



## miketx

Regressives should be eliminated.


----------



## Seawytch

mdk said:


> I wish I was in the Gaystapo. I look fetching in Hugo Boss.



Versace got the contract, sorry.


----------



## P@triot

One of the hallmarks of fascism is the state forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie and promote propaganda. And that is exactly what the left is doing in this country. It is a scientific, biological *fact* that a man is a “he” and a woman is a “she”.

Here is the left working hard to implement significant criminal punishments for anyone simply accepting biology, science, and fact.

In the Pronoun Wars, Be Thankful for the Founding Fathers


----------



## Silhouette

I will never ever ever play into the transgender bullshit.  Nor the gay bullshit.  I will never call a man in a dress "she", or a woman "he".  Never.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yup...that's a dude


It's a guy!


----------



## Silhouette

Then "he" it is. Period.


----------



## Pop23

P@triot said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and the officer (and society) has the *liberty* to accept science, accept biology, accept the truth, and refer to this man as a man.
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are some incredible accusations simply because I accept science, biology, and truth, Drama Queen.
Click to expand...


If you test a blacks DNA you will find out he/she is black - That's Science
If you test a woman's DNA you will find out she is female - That's Science
If you test a transgenders DNA you will find out he/she is the sex that he/she was born - That's Science.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> I will never ever ever play into the transgender bullshit.  Nor the gay bullshit.  I will never call a man in a dress "she", or a woman "he".  Never.


Damn right. Nor will I ever permit the government to *force* me to. The more left keeps up with this fascist insanity of ignoring science and perpetuating propaganda - the more the U.S. will see people like *President Trump* in Washington.


----------



## P@triot

BlackFlag said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report. At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  *We're itching* for an excuse over here.
Click to expand...

That would be the STD’s from all of your homosexual activity, BlackFag. It’s common in that lifestyle. Just scratch until you can get in and see a physician who accepts your Medicaid.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is at it again. They want to take a child from her parents simply because her parents rightfully won’t indulge her mental illness by not allowing her to mutilate herself.

Ohio Parents Could Lose Custody of 17-Year-Old Child Over Not Supporting Gender Transition


----------



## Moonglow

Not like they would have custody for very long..


----------



## Moonglow

Pop23 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and the officer (and society) has the *liberty* to accept science, accept biology, accept the truth, and refer to this man as a man.
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are some incredible accusations simply because I accept science, biology, and truth, Drama Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you test a blacks DNA you will find out he/she is black - That's Science
> If you test a woman's DNA you will find out she is female - That's Science
> If you test a transgenders DNA you will find out he/she is the sex that he/she was born - That's Science.
Click to expand...

Yeah I think they made up another word long before the word transgender,  I think it was the word freedom of choice..


----------



## P@triot

Why is Cory Booker asking the nominee for Director of the C.I.A. about homosexuality and gay marriage?


> “Do you believe that gay sex is a perversion?”
> 
> Believe it or not, that question was posed—repeatedly—in a Thursday Senate confirmation hearing to Mike Pompeo, the CIA director now nominated to be secretary of state. The graphic question was put to him by Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J.
> 
> He also wanted to know exactly what Pompeo thought about same-sex marriage.


This is a prime example of why you don’t elect Democrats to public office. They have absolutely no awareness of the situation in front of them. They cannot get their mind off of sexual deviance - even when they should be focused on matters of national security and qualifications for leadership.

Cory Booker's Inquisition Into Marriage Views Is About Keeping You Silent


----------



## miketx

P@triot said:


> Why is Cory Booker asking the nominee for Director of the C.I.A. about homosexuality and gay marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you believe that gay sex is a perversion?”
> 
> Believe it or not, that question was posed—repeatedly—in a Thursday Senate confirmation hearing to Mike Pompeo, the CIA director now nominated to be secretary of state. The graphic question was put to him by Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J.
> 
> He also wanted to know exactly what Pompeo thought about same-sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of why you don’t elect Democrats to public office. They have absolutely no awareness of the situation in front of them. They cannot get their mind off of sexual deviance - even when they should be focused on matters of national security and qualifications for leadership.
> 
> Cory Booker's Inquisition Into Marriage Views Is About Keeping You Silent
Click to expand...

He's a faggot.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Why is Cory Booker asking the nominee for Director of the C.I.A. about homosexuality and gay marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you believe that gay sex is a perversion?”
> 
> Believe it or not, that question was posed—repeatedly—in a Thursday Senate confirmation hearing to Mike Pompeo, the CIA director now nominated to be secretary of state. The graphic question was put to him by Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J.
> 
> He also wanted to know exactly what Pompeo thought about same-sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of why you don’t elect Democrats to public office. They have absolutely no awareness of the situation in front of them. They cannot get their mind off of sexual deviance - even when they should be focused on matters of national security and qualifications for leadership.
> 
> Cory Booker's Inquisition Into Marriage Views Is About Keeping You Silent
Click to expand...


Because he isn't being nominated to be CIA director. He is being nominated for Secretary of State. In that position he would be representing the U.S. internationally in countries where gay people are persecuted for their sexual orientation.


----------



## miketx

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Cory Booker asking the nominee for Director of the C.I.A. about homosexuality and gay marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you believe that gay sex is a perversion?”
> 
> Believe it or not, that question was posed—repeatedly—in a Thursday Senate confirmation hearing to Mike Pompeo, the CIA director now nominated to be secretary of state. The graphic question was put to him by Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J.
> 
> He also wanted to know exactly what Pompeo thought about same-sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of why you don’t elect Democrats to public office. They have absolutely no awareness of the situation in front of them. They cannot get their mind off of sexual deviance - even when they should be focused on matters of national security and qualifications for leadership.
> 
> Cory Booker's Inquisition Into Marriage Views Is About Keeping You Silent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he isn't being nominated to be CIA director. He is being nominated for Secretary of State. In that position he would be representing the U.S. internationally in countries where gay people are persecuted for their sexual orientation.
Click to expand...

total bullshit.


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Why is Cory Booker asking the nominee for Director of the C.I.A. about homosexuality and gay marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you believe that gay sex is a perversion?”
> 
> Believe it or not, that question was posed—repeatedly—in a Thursday Senate confirmation hearing to Mike Pompeo, the CIA director now nominated to be secretary of state. The graphic question was put to him by Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J.
> 
> He also wanted to know exactly what Pompeo thought about same-sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of why you don’t elect Democrats to public office. They have absolutely no awareness of the situation in front of them. They cannot get their mind off of sexual deviance - even when they should be focused on matters of national security and qualifications for leadership.
> 
> Cory Booker's Inquisition Into Marriage Views Is About Keeping You Silent
Click to expand...


 Because the LGBT cult wants to be sure their evangelical crusade is spread throughout the world.


----------



## koshergrl

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Cory Booker asking the nominee for Director of the C.I.A. about homosexuality and gay marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you believe that gay sex is a perversion?”
> 
> Believe it or not, that question was posed—repeatedly—in a Thursday Senate confirmation hearing to Mike Pompeo, the CIA director now nominated to be secretary of state. The graphic question was put to him by Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J.
> 
> He also wanted to know exactly what Pompeo thought about same-sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of why you don’t elect Democrats to public office. They have absolutely no awareness of the situation in front of them. They cannot get their mind off of sexual deviance - even when they should be focused on matters of national security and qualifications for leadership.
> 
> Cory Booker's Inquisition Into Marriage Views Is About Keeping You Silent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he isn't being nominated to be CIA director. He is being nominated for Secretary of State. In that position he would be representing the U.S. internationally in countries where gay people are persecuted for their sexual orientation.
Click to expand...


You obviously have no idea of what the job of a CIA director is. 

Psst..it isn't to "represent the us" lol. He's not an ambassador, you sad confused retard.


----------



## TheParser

IMHO:

1. The police officer should NOT be punished.  He should be gently educated.

2. If Kendall self-identifies as a female, then everyone should accept it.

a. Here in California and a few other states, people  on their driver's licenses may self-identify as a male, female, or X.

3. This is 2018. The country is a-changing. Boy! Is it!

a. Some of the changes are, IMHO, very bad.
b. But letting  people self-identify their gender or sexuality or ethnicity should, IMHO, be accepted with kindness, patience, and perhaps a bit of pity.


----------



## Seawytch

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Cory Booker asking the nominee for Director of the C.I.A. about homosexuality and gay marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> “Do you believe that gay sex is a perversion?”
> 
> Believe it or not, that question was posed—repeatedly—in a Thursday Senate confirmation hearing to Mike Pompeo, the CIA director now nominated to be secretary of state. The graphic question was put to him by Sen. Cory Booker, D-N.J.
> 
> He also wanted to know exactly what Pompeo thought about same-sex marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a prime example of why you don’t elect Democrats to public office. They have absolutely no awareness of the situation in front of them. They cannot get their mind off of sexual deviance - even when they should be focused on matters of national security and qualifications for leadership.
> 
> Cory Booker's Inquisition Into Marriage Views Is About Keeping You Silent
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he isn't being nominated to be CIA director. He is being nominated for Secretary of State. In that position he would be representing the U.S. internationally in countries where gay people are persecuted for their sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously have no idea of what the job of a CIA director is.
> 
> Psst..it isn't to "represent the us" lol. He's not an ambassador, you sad confused retard.
Click to expand...


You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.


So what?!? What the _fuck_ does his personal views about homosexuality have to do with Secretary of State?!?

You sound like a lunatic trying to proclaim that it is somehow “rational” to ask that question of a potential Secretary of State.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yup...that's a dude


His face is misgendering him.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

bodecea said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> It was ugly in the South when desegregation came....who won?
Click to expand...


All major vocations have black only associations.  From the Black Accountants to Black Peace Officers, Black Firefighter and even Black Bar Associations.  There are black student unions, black housing, black television shows and white prohibited pool parties.  It is obvious, after all these years, the forces of segregation prevailed.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


Several things:

1)  Mr. Kendall, you're not a female.  I don't care if you think you're "pretty and feminine".  You aren't.

2)  Cops don't get paid enough to read your damned mind and figure out that you've deluded yourself that your ugly male ass is female.

3)  Maybe don't drag race on the public roads, you fucking moron, and then you won't have to worry about how the cops treat you.  Newflash:  they're not particularly nice to ANYONE pulling dangerous, self-absorbed stunts like that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.



Yeah, calling someone "he" when he REALLY wants to believe he's pretty and girly is EXACTLY like slavery, child labor, and denying suffrage.

"Perspective" is clearly just a word in the dictionary to you.


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> It was ugly in the South when desegregation came....who won?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All major vocations have black only associations.  From the Black Accountants to Black Peace Officers, Black Firefighter and even Black Bar Associations.  There are black student unions, black housing, black television shows and white prohibited pool parties.  It is obvious, after all these years, the forces of segregation prevailed.
Click to expand...

Damn the people who forced them to do that.


----------



## Cecilie1200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yup...that's a dude



Given that the guy makes no effort to present as female, not even on his driver's license picture, I'd be inclined to consider a typo on the license was more likely, too.

There are a lot of things I want cops to be doing during a traffic stop.  Playing Miss Cleo with some gender-confused dipshit so he doesn't get his panties in a wad ain't one of 'em.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> At least he's paying the ticket..



Are we supposed to be impressed because he does the bare minimum expected of ANY law-abiding citizen, particularly when he can't even do it without trying to destroy the cop's career for revenge?

Big heads-up to Mr. Kendall:  being a whiny bitch doesn't make you female.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> In that position he would be representing the U.S. internationally in countries where gay people are persecuted for their sexual orientation.


Yeah? And?

1. He *doesn’t* set foreign policy. *President Trump* does.

2. It doesn’t matter whether he hates homosexuals or loves them. He has 0 power over those other countries you mention. They are sovereign nations, sweetie.

You never cease to shock me with the insane things you post out of sheer desperation to defend the completely indefensible.


----------



## Cecilie1200

SassyIrishLass said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were even remotely true (and it's not) - progressives wouldn't have the slightest clue how to load a firearm and actually fire it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course they would.  Teaching someone to shoot is not particularly hatd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap, while they are all worked up over their kid being a he or she ours are at shooting ranges, our three oldest are getting to be quite the marksmen. Yes I said marksMEN and they are girls
Click to expand...


It's amazing what you can get accomplished when you aren't wasting time trying to debate unchangeable biology.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a non blaze (aka a real ) version of the story from the local paper .
> 
> 
> Board urges more training after cop ID'd transgender woman as male on traffic ticket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
Click to expand...


Doubt anyone's looking at the sex designation at the voting booth.  Apparently, even the cops don't pay a whole lot of attention to it.


----------



## jillian

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


how dare people want to be treated equally.

oh nooooooooooo!!!!!!

you spend way too much time thinking about what gay men do.

you have a problem, Susan?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Luddly Neddite said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical christian- thinking, feeling and doing the opposite of what your god and his "son" preached. Why do the fake christians always go straight to violence?
> 
> We're not in the dark ages anymore. We now know that LGBT is scientifically valid and should be treated and respected as such.
> 
> We live in a time of enlightenment and yet so many only want to hate.
> 
> Even so, this does not touch your lives and it's none of your business. Leave people alone to live their lives the best way they can.
> 
> You know, like Jesus would have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Yeah, Christ was famous for spending a lot of time trying to deny basic genetics.

I assume the "we" you refer to that "knows LGBT is scientifically valid" would be the other members of your group therapy session.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Timmy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do right wingers care about science?
Click to expand...


Every single time we have to tell you fucking leftists that it doesn't mean "whatever I want to pretend is true at the moment".

Which, lately, is an average of 6 times a day.


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Why do you have this obsession with gay people? Besides liberals in general, you whine about it constantly. Hmmmm


----------



## Cecilie1200

Timmy said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to enable mental illness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are religions .  Society constantly enables your mental illness of believing in some magic know it all invisible super being .
Click to expand...


No, society either stays the hell out of it, and has little to do with it at all, or interferes mightily and tries to contradict it.

At no point is society EVER forced to pretend to agree with it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes years to become proficient.
> You morons think the only thing to shooting is lining up the sites.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how many of them have ever actually looked through a scope that wasn't on TV?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crap, while they are all worked up over their kid being a he or she ours are at shooting ranges, our three oldest are getting to be quite the marksmen. Yes I said marksMEN and they are girls
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why the left will lose a shooting war......
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell I read an article about Chicago shootings, they keep shooting each other in the ass. They can't even hold a firearm correctly...all sideways and shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most of the deadly shootings are accidental. They don't even shoot the people they mean to, they hit innocent people going about their business 2 blocks away.
Click to expand...


True.  Safest place to be in a drive-by is apparently wherever the shooter is trying to aim for.


----------



## Cecilie1200

jillian said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how dare people want to be treated equally.
> 
> oh nooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> you spend way too much time thinking about what gay men do.
> 
> you have a problem, Susan?
Click to expand...


Equally to WHAT?  If my driver's license said I was male, I can assure you the cop would think THAT was a typo, too.  The cop did exaclty what he would have done with anyone in the same circumstances.  How much more equal can you get?


----------



## P@triot

jillian said:


> how dare people want to be treated equally. oh nooooooooooo!!!!!! you spend way too much time thinking about what gay men do. you have a problem, Susan?


Uh...what does “equality” have to do with anything? The article was about a law enforcement officer being “disciplined” for telling the scientific and biological *truth*.

Only fascists try to censor the truth. What does that day about _you_, jillian?


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have this obsession with gay people? Besides liberals in general, you whine about it constantly. Hmmmm
Click to expand...

Why do you run from the facts? Why are you so desperate to change the narrative? This has *nothing* to do with “gay people”.

It’s about an officer being reprimanded for not perpetuating a lie. You know who did shit like that? Nazi, Germany under Adolf Hitler. Communist, U.S.S.R. under Joseph Stalin.

So the real question is - why do you support oppressive regimes like that? Why would you support a government reprimanding a law enforcement officer for telling the *truth*?


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have this obsession with gay people? Besides liberals in general, you whine about it constantly. Hmmmm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you run from the facts? Why are you so desperate to change the narrative? This has *nothing* to do with “gay people”.
> 
> It’s about an officer being reprimanded for not perpetuating a lie. You know who did shit like that? Nazi, Germany under Adolf Hitler. Communist, U.S.S.R. under Joseph Stalin.
> 
> So the real question is - why do you support oppressive regimes like that? Why would you support a government reprimanding a law enforcement officer for telling the *truth*?
Click to expand...

I would agree he shouldn’t be reprimanded for it. It’s pretty insignificant, but I’m guessing any cop is disciplined for putting false information on a ticket. The point is, you have this obsession with LGBT crap like this. Why do you care? This is such a dumb thing to throw a tantrum over lol. The cop didn’t lose his job. Life goes on.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?!? What the _fuck_ does his personal views about homosexuality have to do with Secretary of State?!?
> 
> You sound like a lunatic trying to proclaim that it is somehow “rational” to ask that question of a potential Secretary of State.
Click to expand...


I already explained why it matters. You weren't smart enough to know he's nominated for Sec of State...I certainly don't expect you to understand why it matters if he's vehemently anti gay.


----------



## SmokeALib

I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
Thank you.


----------



## koshergrl

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?!? What the _fuck_ does his personal views about homosexuality have to do with Secretary of State?!?
> 
> You sound like a lunatic trying to proclaim that it is somehow “rational” to ask that question of a potential Secretary of State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already explained why it matters. You weren't smart enough to know he's nominated for Sec of State...I certainly don't expect you to understand why it matters if he's vehemently anti gay.
Click to expand...

Actually, what I see is that you aren't intelligent enough to explain your pov. Why does his anti-gayness have anything to do with his job? 

You leftist goobs assume that everybody is as criminal as you...that given a little power, every person who embraces a moral code will be as evil as  you scumbags are when it comes to targeting and oppressing those who think differently. 

Like you are doing here, for example. Your stupid insistence that political figures MUST embrace your ideology is..well, stupid.


----------



## Seawytch

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?!? What the _fuck_ does his personal views about homosexuality have to do with Secretary of State?!?
> 
> You sound like a lunatic trying to proclaim that it is somehow “rational” to ask that question of a potential Secretary of State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already explained why it matters. You weren't smart enough to know he's nominated for Sec of State...I certainly don't expect you to understand why it matters if he's vehemently anti gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, what I see is that you aren't intelligent enough to explain your pov. Why does his anti-gayness have anything to do with his job?
> 
> You leftist goobs assume that everybody is as criminal as you...that given a little power, every person who embraces a moral code will be as evil as  you scumbags are when it comes to targeting and oppressing those who think differently.
> 
> Like you are doing here, for example. Your stupid insistence that political figures MUST embrace your ideology is..well, stupid.
Click to expand...


It was already explained to you why it matters. I don't care if the CIA director is anti gay. I do care if the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries, agrees with countries that toss gays off buildings.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> ...the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries


*Nothing* could be further from the truth. That is so outrageous, I can't even tell if Sea is trolling or if she actually believes that.

It's bad enough that you believe the federal government has unlimited power over the people of the U.S. Now you seem to think that the federal government also has unlimited power over other nations as well.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> ...the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries


That comment is so incredibly idiotic, I feel obligated to correct it lest an elementary school child stumbles across it and actually believes that it is (and I quote) "the job of the Secretary of State to ADDRESS human rights abuses in OTHER COUNTRIES".

Dear small child: please ignore the _astounding_ ignorance of the previous post. The Secretary of State's job is to oversee the State Department. The job of the State Department is to implement the diplomatic foreign policy of the President of the United States.

Please stay in school and study the U.S. Constitution so that you don't end up saying really stupid shit on public message boards like Seawytch.


----------



## koshergrl

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?!? What the _fuck_ does his personal views about homosexuality have to do with Secretary of State?!?
> 
> You sound like a lunatic trying to proclaim that it is somehow “rational” to ask that question of a potential Secretary of State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already explained why it matters. You weren't smart enough to know he's nominated for Sec of State...I certainly don't expect you to understand why it matters if he's vehemently anti gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, what I see is that you aren't intelligent enough to explain your pov. Why does his anti-gayness have anything to do with his job?
> 
> You leftist goobs assume that everybody is as criminal as you...that given a little power, every person who embraces a moral code will be as evil as  you scumbags are when it comes to targeting and oppressing those who think differently.
> 
> Like you are doing here, for example. Your stupid insistence that political figures MUST embrace your ideology is..well, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was already explained to you why it matters. I don't care if the CIA director is anti gay. I do care if the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries, agrees with countries that toss gays off buildings.
Click to expand...


So you can provide something that shows him agreeing that it's okay to toss gays off buildings?

You people are so crazy. You can't even follow your own thoughts to their logical conclusions.


----------



## koshergrl

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries
> 
> 
> 
> That comment is so incredibly idiotic, I feel obligated to correct it lest an elementary school child stumbles across it and actually believes that it is (and I quote) "the job of the Secretary of State to ADDRESS human rights abuses in OTHER COUNTRIES".
> 
> Dear small child: please ignore the _astounding_ ignorance of the previous post. The Secretary of State's job is to oversee the State Department. The job of the State Department is to implement the diplomatic foreign policy of the President of the United States.
> 
> Please stay in school and study the U.S. Constitution so that you don't end up saying really stupid shit on public message boards like Seawytch.
Click to expand...

She's an anti-constitution, liberty hating, authoritarian pos who thinks that her and her buddies should be able to disarm people, throw them in jail, destroy their livelihood, prevent them from entering politics....based on the lie that we WANT to do those things to them.

She wants to destroy the constitution, topple the president, and establish mob rule with a faggot or lesbian  at the helm who has no other positive attribute other than the fact that as a faggot or lesbian, they like to get down on their own.  

Fucking weirdoes. Should have been institutionalized at birth. Mainstream lunatics and this is what you get.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing* could be further from the truth. That is so outrageous, I can't even tell if Sea is trolling or if she actually believes that.
> 
> It's bad enough that you believe the federal government has unlimited power over the people of the U.S. Now you seem to think that the federal government also has unlimited power over other nations as well.
Click to expand...


You are so woefully ignorant it is frightening...

 https://www.state.gov/j/drl/hr/


----------



## Seawytch

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?!? What the _fuck_ does his personal views about homosexuality have to do with Secretary of State?!?
> 
> You sound like a lunatic trying to proclaim that it is somehow “rational” to ask that question of a potential Secretary of State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already explained why it matters. You weren't smart enough to know he's nominated for Sec of State...I certainly don't expect you to understand why it matters if he's vehemently anti gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, what I see is that you aren't intelligent enough to explain your pov. Why does his anti-gayness have anything to do with his job?
> 
> You leftist goobs assume that everybody is as criminal as you...that given a little power, every person who embraces a moral code will be as evil as  you scumbags are when it comes to targeting and oppressing those who think differently.
> 
> Like you are doing here, for example. Your stupid insistence that political figures MUST embrace your ideology is..well, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was already explained to you why it matters. I don't care if the CIA director is anti gay. I do care if the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries, agrees with countries that toss gays off buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can provide something that shows him agreeing that it's okay to toss gays off buildings?
> 
> You people are so crazy. You can't even follow your own thoughts to their logical conclusions.
Click to expand...


I can show he gives tacit support to Uganda’s “kill the gays” policies...

 https://www.advocate.com/politics/...-pick-mike-pompeo-brings-anti-lgbt-record-him

 http://www.goodasyou.org/good_as_y...f-tony-perkins-saying-bill-upholds-moral.html


----------



## Seawytch

jillian said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are obviously as stupid as Patriot. He's nominated for Secretary of State.
> 
> 
> 
> So what?!? What the _fuck_ does his personal views about homosexuality have to do with Secretary of State?!?
> 
> You sound like a lunatic trying to proclaim that it is somehow “rational” to ask that question of a potential Secretary of State.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already explained why it matters. You weren't smart enough to know he's nominated for Sec of State...I certainly don't expect you to understand why it matters if he's vehemently anti gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he won't understand. he feels sexually threatened by gay men. they make him feel out of control. if they didn't, he wouldn't give a flying.
Click to expand...


He doesn’t care about diplomacy...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You are so woefully ignorant it is frightening...
> 
> https://www.state.gov/j/drl/hr/


You are so far beyond woefully ignorant that frightening doesn’t even cover it. You don’t even read what you post.


> Because the promotion of human rights is an important national interest, the United States seeks to:


So to recap...it is the *United States* and *not* the Secretary of State (as you ignorantly claimed) and they *seek* to promote, *not* “address in other nations” (as you ignorantly claimed).

And even that is bullshit because it is the President of the United States who sets diplomatic foreign policy - not “the United States”.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> He doesn’t care about diplomacy...


It depends on the situation. I’m not an ideologue like progressives. Diplomacy with Saddam Hussein or Osama Bin Laden? You’re right - don’t care, not trying. Just blow them up or put a bullet in their head.

Diplomacy with say...Russia or China? Yep. Absolutely.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> He doesn’t care about diplomacy...


What I don’t care about (and you shouldn’t either) is the personal views on homosexuality by the nominee for Secretary of State. They don’t set policy. At all. They carry out the policy of the *elected* President of the United States.


----------



## koshergrl

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...the Secretary of State, whose job it is to address human rights abuses in other countries
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing* could be further from the truth. That is so outrageous, I can't even tell if Sea is trolling or if she actually believes that.
> 
> It's bad enough that you believe the federal government has unlimited power over the people of the U.S. Now you seem to think that the federal government also has unlimited power over other nations as well.
Click to expand...

She believes it.


----------



## P@triot

koshergrl said:


> You leftist goobs assume that everybody is as criminal as you...that given a little power, every person who embraces a moral code will be as evil as  you scumbags are when it comes to targeting and oppressing those who think differently.


You nailed it as always, koshergrl. 



It reminds me of a guy I know. He was paranoid 24x7 that his wife was cheating on him. I told my wife “that’s because he cheats on his wife 24x7”. See, people assume that everyone else thinks and acts like they do. Someone committing adultery is always thinking about adultery. Someone who doesn’t, never thinks about it.

Because progressives are radicals who abuse power and implement a bat-shit crazy agenda, they worry they assume that everyone else is doing the exact same thing.


----------



## koshergrl

P@triot said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You leftist goobs assume that everybody is as criminal as you...that given a little power, every person who embraces a moral code will be as evil as  you scumbags are when it comes to targeting and oppressing those who think differently.
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it as always, koshergrl.
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of a guy I know. He was paranoid 24x7 that his wife was cheating on him. I told my wife “that’s because he cheats on his wife 24x7”. See, people assume that everyone else thinks and acts like they do. Someone committing adultery is always thinking about adultery. Someone who doesn’t, never thinks about it.
> 
> Because progressives are radicals who abuse power and implement a bat-shit crazy agenda, they worry they assume that everyone else is doing the exact same thing.
Click to expand...


Some of them..the more stupid ones...are like that (seawytch is one). Others do know that they are disgusting, depraved pieces of shit..and they accuse US of the things they do because that provides camouflage for them and desensitizes everybody to the crimes they commit and intend to continue to commit.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I can show he gives tacit support to Uganda’s “kill the gays” policies...
> 
> https://www.advocate.com/politics/2018/3/13/secretary-state-pick-mike-pompeo-brings-anti-lgbt-record-him


First, I find it incredible that someone who complains about sources all the time turns to a radical left-wing *blog* to back up her position. 

But I don’t play that progressive game. I won’t attack the messenger - especially when the message is so false. Here was Pompeo’s “big crime”


> In the House, cosponsored the State Marriage Defense Act


Gasp! The _horrors_! He understands that marriage is between one man and one woman (backed up by both God and nature). 

And Seaweed turns that into “tacit support to kill homosexuals”.


----------



## Pumpkin Row

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


_Forcing other people to do as you want isn't liberty, it's coercion and force... and in other cases, slavery._

_Also, that second part is an adhom or strawman. None of those are his professed beliefs, so simply saying "you probably" isn't an argument._


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


You're not gay, just stupid.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so woefully ignorant it is frightening...
> 
> https://www.state.gov/j/drl/hr/
> 
> 
> 
> You are so far beyond woefully ignorant that frightening doesn’t even cover it. You don’t even read what you post.
> 
> 
> 
> Because the promotion of human rights is an important national interest, the United States seeks to:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So to recap...it is the *United States* and *not* the Secretary of State (as you ignorantly claimed) and they *seek* to promote, *not* “address in other nations” (as you ignorantly claimed).
> 
> And even that is bullshit because it is the President of the United States who sets diplomatic foreign policy - not “the United States”.
Click to expand...


You really do just wallow in your stupidity...#sad

The link I provided is from the State Department. Who heads the State Department? The Secretary of State. The person in charge of the Department responsible for:


Hold governments accountable to their obligations under universal human rights norms and international human rights instruments;
Promote greater respect for human rights, including freedom from torture, freedom of expression, press freedom, women's rights, children's rights, and the protection of minorities;
Promote the rule of law, seek accountability, and change cultures of impunity;
Assist efforts to reform and strengthen the institutional capacity of the Office of the UN High Commissioner for Human Rights and the UN Commission on Human Rights; and
Coordinate human rights activities with important allies, including the EU, and regional organizations.
To do that, shouldn't you actually support those things instead of supporting an organization that promoted the Uganda "kill the gays" bill?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can show he gives tacit support to Uganda’s “kill the gays” policies...
> 
> https://www.advocate.com/politics/2018/3/13/secretary-state-pick-mike-pompeo-brings-anti-lgbt-record-him
> 
> 
> 
> First, I find it incredible that someone who complains about sources all the time turns to a radical left-wing *blog* to back up her position.
> 
> But I don’t play that progressive game. I won’t attack the messenger - especially when the message is so false. Here was Pompeo’s “big crime”
> 
> 
> 
> In the House, cosponsored the State Marriage Defense Act
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gasp! The _horrors_! He understands that marriage is between one man and one woman (backed up by both God and nature).
> 
> And Seaweed turns that into “tacit support to kill homosexuals”.
Click to expand...


He supports an organization (Family Research Counsel) that supported that legislation. That's not the kind of person that should be Secretary of State.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> He supports an organization (Family Research Counsel) that supported that legislation. That's not the kind of person that should be Secretary of State.


That is _exactly_ the person that should be Secretary of State. And that is exactly the person that will be Secretary of State.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> The link I provided is from the State Department.


Yes it was. If only you had actually read it before posting it though, uh? The President of the United States sets diplomatic foreign policy my dear.

Furthermor, neither the Secretary of State nor the President of the United States have any ability to dictate policy to sovereign nations. If they want to kill homosexuals, there is absolutely nothing the U.S. can do about it (short of declaring war - which won’t go over well with the international community).


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link I provided is from the State Department.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. If only you had actually read it before posting it though, uh? The President of the United States sets diplomatic foreign policy my dear.
> 
> Furthermor, neither the Secretary of State nor the President of the United States have any ability to dictate policy to sovereign nations. If they want to kill homosexuals, there is absolutely nothing the U.S. can do about it (short of declaring war - which won’t go over well with the international community).
Click to expand...


No, imbecile, war is not the only way we influence other nations, diplomacy is.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No, imbecile, war is not the only way we influence other nations, diplomacy is.


Hey “imbecile” - foreign nations are sovereign. They do *not* have to yield to your Gaystapo. They can (and do) kill homosexuals all day long. And there is nothing you can do about it - short of taking out the regime in power (like we did in Iraq and Afghanistan).

Tell me Seaweed...how did Barack Insane Obama’s “diplomacy” work out around the world? Did he influence one nation to stop killing homosexuals? Nope. Did he endear himself to Vladimir Putin? Nope.

And again...*none* of that is dictated by the Secretary of State. The President of the United States dictates foreign policy.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, imbecile, war is not the only way we influence other nations, diplomacy is.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey “imbecile” - foreign nations are sovereign. They do *not* have to yield to your Gaystapo. They can (and do) kill homosexuals all day long. And there is nothing you can do about it - short of taking out the regime in power (like we did in Iraq and Afghanistan).
> 
> Tell me Seaweed...how did Barack Insane Obama’s “diplomacy” work out around the world? Did he influence one nation to stop killing homosexuals? Nope. Did he endear himself to Vladimir Putin? Nope.
> 
> And again...*none* of that is dictated by the Secretary of State. The President of the United States dictates foreign policy.
Click to expand...


The Secretary of State is the direct representative of the State Department whose job it is to publicly denounce countries who perpetuate human rights abuses like the Uganda "kill the gays" bill (that the Family Research Council supported) Who is a big supporter of FRC? The homophobe Pompeo. 

How can someone who is anti gay have any credibility denouncing countries for being anti gay?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> How can someone who is anti gay have any credibility denouncing countries for being anti gay?


Well, for starters, being “anti-gay” does *not* make one pro-torture or pro-murder. It is very easy to stand up in front of the world and denounce human rights abuses while still supporting traditional marriage.


----------



## Billy000

SmokeALib said:


> I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
> Thank you.


Oh so you’re gay? Makes sense.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can someone who is anti gay have any credibility denouncing countries for being anti gay?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for starters, being “anti-gay” does *not* make one pro-torture or pro-murder. It is very easy to stand up in front of the world and denounce human rights abuses while still supporting traditional marriage.
Click to expand...


Jailing gays like they do in countries like Russia is also a human rights abuse, puppy.

How can someone who is anti gay have any credibility denouncing countries for being anti gay?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.



So if someone identifies as a robot, we should pretend with him?
That's what it is. It isn't enough that we are supposed to accept his pretending to be a woman. You do realize that is what he is doing, he is pretending to be a woman. A man dressing in woman's clothing, even having silicon pillows inserted into his chest to mock a woman's breast....this doesn't make a man a woman. You realize that? Right?
  But no... he DEMANDS everyone to pretend *with him* so he can more fully fantasize this is all real.  He doesn't want to be reminded he is still...a man...that would be just weird.
This is how absurd this whole thing is.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Jailing gays like they do in countries like Russia is also a human rights abuse, puppy.


Going to jail for violating the law is *not* a “human rights abuse” you Gaystapo Drama Queen.

Stop operating under your bizarre belief that whatever you support, the rest of the world must support as well. That’s not how it works, Adolf.


Seawytch said:


> How can someone who is anti gay have any credibility denouncing countries for being anti gay?


For starters, who says he would have to? The President sets foreign policy. If I were President, my policy would be “it’s none of our business if a sovereign nation decides to outlaw homosexuality”.

You continue to make all kinds of false accusations and absurd assumptions. Just bring yourself to admit that Cory Booker is an immature, outrageous asshole for asking such an idiotic question. The personal sexual views of an *appointed* (key word) federal employee are irrelevant. Why do progressives have to make _everything_ sexual and perverse?


----------



## P@triot

iamwhatiseem said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if someone identifies as a robot, we should pretend with him?
> That's what it is. It isn't enough that we are supposed to accept his pretending to be a woman. You do realize that is what he is doing, he is pretending to be a woman. A man dressing in woman's clothing, even having silicon pillows inserted into his chest to mock a woman's breast....this doesn't make a man a woman. You realize that? Right?
> But no... he DEMANDS everyone to pretend *with him* so he can more fully fantasize this is all real.  He doesn't want to be reminded he is still...a man...that would be just weird.
> This is how absurd this whole thing is.
Click to expand...

You are spot on, iamwhatiseem. And those same progressive idiots will not extend that same curtesy to _other_ citizens. If I woke up tomorrow truly believing I was Jesus Christ, not only would the left refuse to pass a law mandating that all citizens worship me, they would actually have me detained against my will.

See, if something is disturbing sexually, it gets the left all frothy and they demand that it be embraced and celebrated. But if something is religious, they instantly lose their shit. Let a 49 year old man shower in high heels with 9 year old girls. Ohhhhhhh yes! Put up a nativity scene on the town square at Christmas? Nooooooooo!!

(And *no*, you idiot progressives, no where in the U.S. Constitution does the term “separation of church and state” exist. So don’t even attempt to pretend like this is the one issue where you’re trying to uphold the constitution because it will make you look even dumber).


----------



## SmokeALib

Billy000 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you’re gay? Makes sense.
Click to expand...

Not hardly fagboy.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

You want to end the argument of sexuality...it is easy.
Just say to them.. "You DO realize they are pretending right? I mean you do know it isn't real? Just because a person wants to pretend to be a woman, doesn't MAKE them a woman".
  Actual transgender dysphoria is real. But it is very rare. Exceedingly rare.
What we have today is gay men, who are especially effeminate - WANTING to live as a woman. That is different. That is based on part sexual desire, and part fantasy. 
  Not wanting to pretend with them doesn't make a person bad or wrong. It makes them normal.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Going to jail for violating the law is *not* a “human rights abuse” you Gaystapo Drama Queen



You're almost correct...for once.

The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Seawytch said:


> [
> 
> ....The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.



I agree.
Homosexuality has existed pretty much as long as we have walked the earth. It is not right to punish others because they violate OUR belief system.
 Which btw, is equal to punishing a person for not willing to play along with someone's fantasy of pretending to be a woman.
There is no difference. Both seek to criminalize one person for not abiding by the belief of another person.


----------



## Seawytch

iamwhatiseem said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ....The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> Homosexuality has existed pretty much as long as we have walked the earth. It is not right to punish others because they violate OUR belief system.
> Which btw, is equal to punishing a person for not willing to play along with someone's fantasy of pretending to be a woman.
> There is no difference. Both seek to criminalize one person for not abiding by the belief of another person.
Click to expand...


When someone is jailed directly for refusing to use someone's preferred pronoun, you might have a similar argument. 

Try a less dissimilar analogy.  Tell me something...what harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun? Tell me something else, what do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for transgendered individuals? Do you know?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Seawytch said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ....The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> Homosexuality has existed pretty much as long as we have walked the earth. It is not right to punish others because they violate OUR belief system.
> Which btw, is equal to punishing a person for not willing to play along with someone's fantasy of pretending to be a woman.
> There is no difference. Both seek to criminalize one person for not abiding by the belief of another person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone is jailed directly for refusing to use someone's preferred pronoun, you might have a similar argument.
> 
> Try a less dissimilar analogy.  Tell me something...what harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun? Tell me something else, what do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for transgendered individuals? Do you know?
Click to expand...


 A person pretending to be a woman does not remove their humanity. Therefore they deserve the same rights as anyone else. However, they should not enjoy *special rights*. Such as the ability to inflict punitive damages against another person because they refuse to play along with their fantasy. It is no different than if a christian could sue or have arrested someone for refusing to acknowledge there is a God. No difference.
  And what harm does it cause me. Plenty. I have a right to use my brain. To live in a world of reality. And to not have to circumvent reality because someone else wants to live in a fantasy world. That is what they want to do. They want to FORCE everyone else to pretend with them. That is not right.


----------



## Seawytch

iamwhatiseem said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ....The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> Homosexuality has existed pretty much as long as we have walked the earth. It is not right to punish others because they violate OUR belief system.
> Which btw, is equal to punishing a person for not willing to play along with someone's fantasy of pretending to be a woman.
> There is no difference. Both seek to criminalize one person for not abiding by the belief of another person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone is jailed directly for refusing to use someone's preferred pronoun, you might have a similar argument.
> 
> Try a less dissimilar analogy.  Tell me something...what harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun? Tell me something else, what do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for transgendered individuals? Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person pretending to be a woman does not remove their humanity. Therefore they deserve the same rights as anyone else. However, they should not enjoy *special rights*. Such as the ability to inflict punitive damages against another person because they refuse to play along with their fantasy. It is no different than if a christian could sue or have arrested someone for refusing to acknowledge there is a God. No difference.
> And what harm does it cause me. Plenty. I have a right to use my brain. To live in a world of reality. And to not have to circumvent reality because someone else wants to live in a fantasy world. That is what they want to do. They want to FORCE everyone else to pretend with them. That is not right.
Click to expand...


It's hugely different. It's night and day different. 

And you didn't answer my questions. What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun? What do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for transgendered individuals?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Seawytch said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> ....The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> Homosexuality has existed pretty much as long as we have walked the earth. It is not right to punish others because they violate OUR belief system.
> Which btw, is equal to punishing a person for not willing to play along with someone's fantasy of pretending to be a woman.
> There is no difference. Both seek to criminalize one person for not abiding by the belief of another person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone is jailed directly for refusing to use someone's preferred pronoun, you might have a similar argument.
> 
> Try a less dissimilar analogy.  Tell me something...what harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun? Tell me something else, what do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for transgendered individuals? Do you know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person pretending to be a woman does not remove their humanity. Therefore they deserve the same rights as anyone else. However, they should not enjoy *special rights*. Such as the ability to inflict punitive damages against another person because they refuse to play along with their fantasy. It is no different than if a christian could sue or have arrested someone for refusing to acknowledge there is a God. No difference.
> And what harm does it cause me. Plenty. I have a right to use my brain. To live in a world of reality. And to not have to circumvent reality because someone else wants to live in a fantasy world. That is what they want to do. They want to FORCE everyone else to pretend with them. That is not right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's hugely different. It's night and day different.
> 
> And you didn't answer my questions. What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun? What do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for transgendered individuals?
Click to expand...


It is no different, as shown by your inability to provide a substantive argument against it.
I told you the harm. I should not have to be FORCED to play along with someone else's fantasy. Period. That is the harm.
  Another example of how this is creating a mess. As far as I know, no one has done it yet, but they will... a WHITE man preferring to be identified as black. If a college refuses to acknowledge his "right" to be identified as of the black race - then he should 100% be able to sue and FORCE the college to accept his fantasy.
Another one, a white man who wants to open a business, wants to live as a black man. Therefore he should be able to receive the "special rights" afforded to a black man and get additional grant money ans lower taxes as a minority owned business.
Why not?
 He isn't genuine??  Woo are you to say so? Who get's the right to decide what fantasy is recognized and what fantasy isn't?


----------



## DOTR

Look how backwards NASA used to be. They went and blabbed to the whole Universe that there are only two genders.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to jail for violating the law is *not* a “human rights abuse” you Gaystapo Drama Queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're almost correct...for once.
> 
> The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
Click to expand...

No sweetie...it’s *not*. At all. Anymore than laws criminalizing drugs are a “human rights abuse”. Stop being a Drama Queen. Just because you don’t like something doesn’t make it “abuse”.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun?


What harm does it do YOU to worship someone who believes they are Jesus Christ?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Tell me something...what harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun?


It does unimaginable harm to reject reality. It does additional harm to indulge the mentally insane.


----------



## DOTR

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to jail for violating the law is *not* a “human rights abuse” you Gaystapo Drama Queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're almost correct...for once.
> 
> The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.


When you take a stand against the politically correct insanity, you're labeled a hateful bigot.  Wear that label with pride and always remember that mental illness is such a terrible disease.


----------



## P@triot

BS Filter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> When you take a stand against the politically correct insanity, you're labeled a hateful bigot.  Wear that label with pride and always remember that mental illness is such a terrible disease.
Click to expand...

What does it say about progressives that they exploit that mental illness rather than advocate treatment for those poor souls who are suffering.

Studies show that almost 100% of those that “transition” are just as miserable and unhappy after as they were before. Many commit suicide. Those that don’t often “transition” _back_.


----------



## BS Filter

P@triot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> When you take a stand against the politically correct insanity, you're labeled a hateful bigot.  Wear that label with pride and always remember that mental illness is such a terrible disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it say about progressives that they exploit that mental illness rather than advocate treatment for those poor souls who are suffering.
> 
> Studies show that almost 100% of those that “transition” are just as miserable and unhappy after as they were before. Many commit suicide. Those that don’t often “transition” _back_.
Click to expand...

The left is fascist.  They exploit murder of human beings and call it "abortion rights".  They exploit racism by using black criminals as martyrs.  Now they exploit mentally ill sexually confused creatures as another protected class.  It's all about keeping power.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to jail for violating the law is *not* a “human rights abuse” you Gaystapo Drama Queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're almost correct...for once.
> 
> The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sweetie...it’s *not*. At all. Anymore than laws criminalizing drugs are a “human rights abuse”. Stop being a Drama Queen. Just because you don’t like something doesn’t make it “abuse”.
Click to expand...


Yes, they are you fucking Nazi.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun?
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to worship someone who believes they are Jesus Christ?
Click to expand...


None at all. What do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for someone who believes they are Jesus Christ? What do mental health professionals recommend as treatment for someone who is transgendered? Are they the same?

While you most assuredly should *see* a mental health professional, I know you are not one.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to jail for violating the law is *not* a “human rights abuse” you Gaystapo Drama Queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're almost correct...for once.
> 
> The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sweetie...it’s *not*. At all. Anymore than laws criminalizing drugs are a “human rights abuse”. Stop being a Drama Queen. Just because you don’t like something doesn’t make it “abuse”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they are you fucking Nazi.
Click to expand...

No sweetie, it’s *not*. Prison is not a “human rights abuse” you fucking Gaystapo Drama Queen. If it were, ever single nation in the world would be guilty of “human rights abuse”. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun?
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to worship someone who believes they are Jesus Christ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None at all.
Click to expand...

So then you _will_ march in the street with a cross demanding that laws be passed forcing people to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ, right?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Going to jail for violating the law is *not* a “human rights abuse” you Gaystapo Drama Queen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're almost correct...for once.
> 
> The law criminalizing homosexuality *is* the human rights abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sweetie...it’s *not*. At all. Anymore than laws criminalizing drugs are a “human rights abuse”. Stop being a Drama Queen. Just because you don’t like something doesn’t make it “abuse”.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they are you fucking Nazi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No sweetie, it’s *not*. Prison is not a “human rights abuse” you fucking Gaystapo Drama Queen. If it were, ever single nation in the world would be guilty of “human rights abuse”. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
Click to expand...


Jailing Jews for being Jewish, journalists for being journalists and gays for being gay are all human rights abuses. How sick and twisted do you have to be not to recognize that?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun?
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to worship someone who believes they are Jesus Christ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you _will_ march in the street with a cross demanding that laws be passed forcing people to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ, right?
Click to expand...


Are idiots like you trying to pass laws that say he can't be?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun?
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to worship someone who believes they are Jesus Christ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you _will_ march in the street with a cross demanding that laws be passed forcing people to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are idiots like you trying to pass laws that say he can't be?
Click to expand...

Answer the question. I understand it exposes your astounding hypocrisy but answer it anyway.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Jailing Jews for being Jewish, journalists for being journalists and gays for being gay are all human rights abuses. How sick and twisted do you have to be not to recognize that?


Well for starters, the Bible doesn’t say it is a sin to be Jewish or a journalist. Additionally, a gay person doesn’t have to tell people they are gay. If they’d just keep their mouth shut, nobody would know and they couldn’t go to prison in those nations.

But...again...it is not a “human rights abuse” to go to prison for breaking the law. And you’re changing the subject. At the end of the day, Booker’s typical progressive fascination with homosexuality was outrageous. That question has no business in a Senate confirmation hearing for a Secretary of State.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to identify someone with their preferred gender pronoun?
> 
> 
> 
> What harm does it do YOU to worship someone who believes they are Jesus Christ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then you _will_ march in the street with a cross demanding that laws be passed forcing people to worship anyone who believes they are Jesus Christ, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are idiots like you trying to pass laws that say he can't be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question. I understand it exposes your astounding hypocrisy but answer it anyway.
Click to expand...


No, puppy, it exposes yours. People like you aren’t passing laws to keep self described prophets from self describing as prophets. Pass a law that says he can’t call himself Jesus Christ and you’ll see some marches.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jailing Jews for being Jewish, journalists for being journalists and gays for being gay are all human rights abuses. How sick and twisted do you have to be not to recognize that?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters, the Bible doesn’t say it is a sin to be Jewish or a journalist. Additionally, a gay person doesn’t have to tell people they are gay. If they’d just keep their mouth shut, nobody would know and they couldn’t go to prison in those nations.
> 
> But...again...it is not a “human rights abuse” to go to prison for breaking the law. And you’re changing the subject. At the end of the day, Booker’s typical progressive fascination with homosexuality was outrageous. That question has no business in a Senate confirmation hearing for a Secretary of State.
Click to expand...


The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Pass a law that says he can’t call himself Jesus Christ and you’ll see some marches.


Nobody passed a law declaring that a man can’t call himself a woman, snowflake. But we refuse to perpetuate that lie while you demand that we do. So if you were consistent, you would likewise demand that all people be required to worship anyone who believes they are actually Jesus Christ.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.


it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pass a law that says he can’t call himself Jesus Christ and you’ll see some marches.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody passed a law declaring that a man can’t call himself a woman, snowflake. But we refuse to perpetuate that lie while you demand that we do. So if you were consistent, you would likewise demand that all people be required to worship anyone who believes they are actually Jesus Christ.
Click to expand...


Yes they did, moron. Idiots just like you pass your stupid birth certificate laws. 

Again, despite you desperately needing a mental health professional, you aren't one. They do not recommend the same treatment for someone who thinks they are Jesus Christ and someone who wants to change their gender. Only simpletons like you do.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
Click to expand...


It is, a lot.
The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide

at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Again, despite you desperately needing a mental health professional, you aren't one. They do not recommend the same treatment for someone who thinks they are Jesus Christ and someone who wants to change their gender. Only simpletons like you do.


I’ve already proven you 100% wrong on that false narrative...

How Transgender Ideology Has Produced Large-Scale Child Abuse


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Yes they did, moron. Idiots just like you pass your stupid birth certificate laws.


A birth certificate doesn’t prevent someone from calling themselves _anything_ they want.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
Click to expand...

How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.

Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BS Filter said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> When you take a stand against the politically correct insanity, you're labeled a hateful bigot.  Wear that label with pride and always remember that mental illness is such a terrible disease.
Click to expand...


Well, first I would have to work up some interest in what other people think.  Should that ever happen, I will then be proud that the most ignorant among them hate me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> When you take a stand against the politically correct insanity, you're labeled a hateful bigot.  Wear that label with pride and always remember that mental illness is such a terrible disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it say about progressives that they exploit that mental illness rather than advocate treatment for those poor souls who are suffering.
> 
> Studies show that almost 100% of those that “transition” are just as miserable and unhappy after as they were before. Many commit suicide. Those that don’t often “transition” _back_.
Click to expand...


More than that, they now want to make it illegal to provide treatment, or even information about treatment, to those who want it.  Basically, they want to make it illegal for people with gender dysphoria to do anything except be what the left orders them to be.

Why not just slap chains on them and have done with it?

California Proposes Bills to Outlaw Self-Determination in Medical Therapy, Reports the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS)


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> When you take a stand against the politically correct insanity, you're labeled a hateful bigot.  Wear that label with pride and always remember that mental illness is such a terrible disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does it say about progressives that they exploit that mental illness rather than advocate treatment for those poor souls who are suffering.
> 
> Studies show that almost 100% of those that “transition” are just as miserable and unhappy after as they were before. Many commit suicide. Those that don’t often “transition” _back_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than that, they now want to make it illegal to provide treatment, or even information about treatment, to those who want it.  Basically, they want to make it illegal for people with gender dysphoria to do anything except be what the left orders them to be.
> 
> Why not just slap chains on them and have done with it?
> 
> California Proposes Bills to Outlaw Self-Determination in Medical Therapy, Reports the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS)
Click to expand...


Let's just explore this a little further, shall we?  Because if I'm going to be accused of "human rights abuses", I'd like to know that the people doing the accusing have the moral standing to do so, instead of being a pusillanimous bunch of hypocrites.

_Three bills moving rapidly through the California legislature threaten to outlaw certain treatments that may be offered by physicians or other therapists, *or sought by patients*, reports the Association of American Physicians and Surgeons (AAPS). Any counseling offered to any person, minor or adult, would have to encourage acceptance of same-sex attraction, *even if unwanted*, or affirm the patient’s stated “gender identification,” if these laws pass, states AAPS.

The bills are AB 2943 (unlawful business practices: sexual orientation change efforts); AB 1779 (sexual orientation: change efforts, applicable to people in custodial care or guardianship); and AB 2119 (foster care: gender affirming health care and behavioral health services). *AB 2943 even bans books in church bookstores* that might help people cope with unwanted sexual feelings or gender confusion.

“Traditional medical ethics, enshrined in the Oath of Hippocrates, requires physicians to prescribe according to the best of their ability and judgment, and to avoid doing harm,” states AAPS executive director Jane M. Orient, M.D. “*And patients have the right to choose their therapeutic goals*.”

“These bills impose on all Californians, by law, the opinion of an activist lobby that same-sex attraction or the belief that a person is imprisoned in a body of the ‘wrong’ biological sex is always normal, healthy, and immutable,” states Dr. Orient. “They require physicians to violate their sacred Oath and withhold therapy they believe to be valuable, or cooperate with treatment they believe to be harmful and/or immoral. *They deny patients the right to receive help for impulses they find distressing.*”

Worst of all, she notes, is* forcing medical workers to “make available” treatments such as puberty-blocking hormones and irreversible mutilating surgery to children, who have no capacity to give informed consent.* “These are life-changing treatments, often resulting in sterility and long-term medical adverse effects. Yet about 85% of children who might be subjected to such intervention would come to accept the reality of their biological sex after puberty.”

“The legislature is proposing radical, uncontrolled experimentation on nonconsenting subjects,” she concludes.

“In addition to serious interference in the patient-physician relationship, these bills would violate the rights of all Californians to freedom of speech and freedom of conscience.”
_
Is there a leftist in the audience who would like to take on the job of convincing me that THIS sort of nonsense qualifies as "protecting human rights"?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
Click to expand...


The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer. 

Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
Click to expand...

I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.
Click to expand...


Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
Click to expand...

Get out of my country.


----------



## P@triot

BS Filter said:


> Get out of my country.


The Gaystapo Führer is NOT going to like that! She has zero tolerance for anyone that doesn’t bow to the LGBT agenda.


----------



## BS Filter

P@triot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo Führer is NOT going to like that! She has zero tolerance for anyone that doesn’t bow to the LGBT agenda.
Click to expand...

Let her come and get me.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that there is a law IS the human rights abuse, Nazi sympathizer.
> 
> 
> 
> it’s not. Not even a little. Things don’t become a “human rights abuse” simply because you don’t like it. Stop being the Gaystapo. It’s repugnant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
Click to expand...

Oh my, not a global movement, whatever shall we do? Lord knows if you can get a global movement going there’s a massive pool of stupid people to draw from. The kind of stupid that can’t even science their way to identifying the males and females of a species.


----------



## Rosy

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

You can not misgender a trannie, because they change from minute to minute


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rosy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not misgender a trannie, because they change from minute to minute
Click to expand...


I'm guessing this guy would have been REALLY offended by my response, which would have been, "I couldn't possibly care less, you're ugly either way."


----------



## Rosy

Cecilie1200 said:


> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not misgender a trannie, because they change from minute to minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this guy would have been REALLY offended by my response, which would have been, "I couldn't possibly care less, you're ugly either way."
Click to expand...

Calling a trannie that is obviously trying to be female a dude ought  to be a sport........


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Rosy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not misgender a trannie, because they change from minute to minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this guy would have been REALLY offended by my response, which would have been, "I couldn't possibly care less, you're ugly either way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling a trannie that is obviously trying to be female a dude ought  to be a sport........
Click to expand...

It's like find Waldo, but find Homo.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

I'd like to know why a group of mentally ill people that represent .4% or less of the population are occupying 90% of the TV shows. Can anyone explain that?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Rosy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not misgender a trannie, because they change from minute to minute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this guy would have been REALLY offended by my response, which would have been, "I couldn't possibly care less, you're ugly either way."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calling a trannie that is obviously trying to be female a dude ought  to be a sport........
Click to expand...


Yeah, but this one ISN'T trying to be a female, obviously or otherwise.  I mean, damn.  If you're gonna demand that everyone knuckle under to your "identification" with the gender you "present as", at least frigging PRESENT as it.  Throw us a crumb here.  If you're going to make no effort to appear to be anything but an ugly-ass old man, then you don't get to pitch a fit when people accept you as the ugly-ass old man you're presenting yourself as.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Missouri_Mike said:


> I'd like to know why a group of mentally ill people that represent .4% or less of the population are occupying 90% of the TV shows. Can anyone explain that?



Same reason that circus clowns make up such a small part of the general population, but such a large percentage of the acts in a circus.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
> 
> 
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get out of my country.
Click to expand...

It's not just your country.....


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo Führer is NOT going to like that! She has zero tolerance for anyone that doesn’t bow to the LGBT agenda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let her come and get me.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Missouri_Mike said:


> I'd like to know why a group of mentally ill people that represent .4% or less of the population are occupying 90% of the TV shows. Can anyone explain that?


It's fun watching you make up statistics.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jailing Jews for being Jewish, journalists for being journalists and gays for being gay are all human rights abuses. How sick and twisted do you have to be not to recognize that?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for starters, the Bible doesn’t say it is a sin to be Jewish or a journalist. Additionally, a gay person doesn’t have to tell people they are gay. If they’d just keep their mouth shut, nobody would know and they couldn’t go to prison in those nations.
> 
> But...again...it is not a “human rights abuse” to go to prison for breaking the law. And you’re changing the subject. At the end of the day, Booker’s typical progressive fascination with homosexuality was outrageous. That question has no business in a Senate confirmation hearing for a Secretary of State.
Click to expand...

Who cares what your so-called bible says?


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Who cares what your so-called bible says?


God.

And about 4 billion other people.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is, a lot.
> The State of LGBT Human Rights Worldwide
> 
> at least 76 countries (home to 44% of the world’s population) continue to criminalize same-sex relations. Six countries (Mauritania, Sudan, Iran, Saudi Arabia, Yemen, and Iraq) implement the death penalty for same-sex relations, as do some provinces in Nigeria and Somalia.​
> Just because a homophobic Nazi sympathizer like you doesn't recognize that they are human rights abuses does not make them less so.
> 
> 
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get out of my country.
Click to expand...


No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Most people that hate gays want them killed.

If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what your so-called bible says?
> 
> 
> 
> God.
> 
> And about 4 billion other people.
Click to expand...


Which god? There are literally hundreds.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?


I don’t know about him, but I was in the “I *don’t* hate my country branch”. It’s the one you refused to join.

After that, I entered the “I actually respect, uphold, and defend the U.S. Constitution” branch. Another one you selfishly refuse to join.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what your so-called bible says?
> 
> 
> 
> God.
> 
> And about 4 billion other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which god? There are literally hundreds.
Click to expand...

I said God, not god.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what your so-called bible says?
> 
> 
> 
> God.
> 
> And about 4 billion other people.
Click to expand...

And which of the multiple gods and goddesses does that really matter to?

Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How precious...an LGBT organization calls anything short of surrending to the Gaystapo “human rights abuse”. Shocking.
> 
> Take your brown shirt with the rainbow logo and go home sweetie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
Click to expand...

Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Most people that hate gays want them killed. If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?


Well, I’m *not* one of those people so I can’t answer that question. I believe _every_ American is entitled to live free from assault.

But I also know that I have a constitutional right to free speech and that the government has no authority to make me renounce reality and perpetuate the lie that a man is a woman just because he likes to wear a dress so he can feel like a woman.


----------



## P@triot

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
Click to expand...

Well said BS Filter. Well said....


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what your so-called bible says?
> 
> 
> 
> God.
> 
> And about 4 billion other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which god? There are literally hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said God, not god.
Click to expand...

There's more than one....and let's not forget the goddesses.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?


Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> There's more than one....


Well that’s true _if_ we are talking about the Obama Administration scandals, sexual assaults by Bill Clinton, lies by Hitlery Clinton, or catastrophic failures from left-wing policy.

However, when it comes to God, that statement simply isn’t true.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what your so-called bible says?
> 
> 
> 
> God.
> 
> And about 4 billion other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which god? There are literally hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said God, not god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's more than one....and let's not forget the goddesses.
Click to expand...

Many gods.  Only One True Living God, the Creator.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

bodecea said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know why a group of mentally ill people that represent .4% or less of the population are occupying 90% of the TV shows. Can anyone explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun watching you make up statistics.
Click to expand...

Are 90% of the people you know gay? 50%? 10%? Higher percentage of actual people you know are gay or is the percentage higher just on TV? How much gay do you actually see in daily life versus what you watch on TV? I'm guessing not much unless you're gay yourself. And if you are your entire world view is way the hell off.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
Click to expand...

Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?


----------



## bodecea

Missouri_Mike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know why a group of mentally ill people that represent .4% or less of the population are occupying 90% of the TV shows. Can anyone explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun watching you make up statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are 90% of the people you know gay? 50%? 10%? Higher percentage of actual people you know are gay or is the percentage higher just on TV? How much gay do you actually see in daily life versus what you watch on TV? I'm guessing not much unless you're gay yourself. And if you are your entire world view is way the hell off.
Click to expand...

Show us that 90% of tv shows have gays in them.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people that hate gays want them killed.
> 
> If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?
Click to expand...

Nobody wants gays killed you moron. What we don't want is to live in a world they get to determine what fucking normal is. Never turn the asylum over to the crazy's.


----------



## bodecea

Missouri_Mike said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people that hate gays want them killed.
> 
> If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody wants gays killed you moron. What we don't want is to live in a world they get to determine what fucking normal is. Never turn the asylum over to the crazy's.
Click to expand...

So any poster who says the muslims who throw gays off buildings......?


----------



## Missouri_Mike

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
Click to expand...

Oh you mean Christianity? The religion that give you the Constitution? You weren't going to get that from the muslims.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
Click to expand...

Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

bodecea said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people that hate gays want them killed.
> 
> If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody wants gays killed you moron. What we don't want is to live in a world they get to determine what fucking normal is. Never turn the asylum over to the crazy's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any poster who says the muslims who throw gays off buildings......?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought we were talking about the US.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
Click to expand...

Yes. That one. Do you have a point here?


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that hate gays want them killed. If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I’m *not* one of those people so I can’t answer that question. I believe _every_ American is entitled to live free from assault.
> 
> But I also know that I have a constitutional right to free speech and that the government has no authority to make me renounce reality and perpetuate the lie that a man is a woman just because he likes to wear a dress so he can feel like a woman.
Click to expand...


And I don't know about you, but I'm tired unto death of hearing speaking my opinion described as "assault" by people who don't have the emotional strength to handle being disagreed with or - God forbid - disapproved of without going all to pieces and collapsing into their "safe space" in tears.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t know about him, but I was in the “I *don’t* hate my country branch”. It’s the one you refused to join.
> 
> After that, I entered the “I actually respect, uphold, and defend the U.S. Constitution” branch. Another one you selfishly refuse to join.
Click to expand...


You didn't serve "patriot". You were a football "star", remember?

I actually have sworn an oath to uphold the Constitution
 in every job I've had since I was 18. I had to do it every time I reenlisted, when I worked for the TSA and now in my current employment as a registrar of voters. Have you ever sworn an oath (other than in your head) to uphold and defend the Constitution?

A really cool part of my job is when I get to administer the oath to candidates for office. I get chills every single time. A few have even brought me to tears with their solemnity and earnestness.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The link is from Amnesty International, Nazi Sympathizer.
> 
> Amnesty International is a global movement of millions of people demanding human rights for all people – no matter who they are or where they are. We are the world’s largest grassroots human rights organization.​
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
Click to expand...


It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what your so-called bible says?
> 
> 
> 
> God.
> 
> And about 4 billion other people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which god? There are literally hundreds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said God, not god.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's more than one....and let's not forget the goddesses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many gods.  Only One True Living God, the Creator.
Click to expand...


You're obviously not a "true" Christian. It's blasphemous to even recognize the existence of more than just your shiny new savior.

_Inscribed about 3,500 years ago on the walls of the Temple at Luxor were images of the Annunciation, Immaculate Conception, Birth and Adoration of Horus, with Thoth announcing to the Virgin Isis that she will conceive Horus; with Kneph, the "Holy Ghost," impregnating the virgin; and with the infant being attended by three kings, or magi, bearing gifts._
_




_


----------



## Seawytch

Missouri_Mike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know why a group of mentally ill people that represent .4% or less of the population are occupying 90% of the TV shows. Can anyone explain that?
> 
> 
> 
> It's fun watching you make up statistics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are 90% of the people you know gay? 50%? 10%? Higher percentage of actual people you know are gay or is the percentage higher just on TV? How much gay do you actually see in daily life versus what you watch on TV? I'm guessing not much unless you're gay yourself. And if you are your entire world view is way the hell off.
Click to expand...


You want to go by empirical evidence? Okay, on a ship of 100 Coast Guardsmen, 3-5 are gay on average (men and women) from my personal experience. In my office of 12, 3 are gay (You could adjust for regional influence in that case...It is California, but one of "the gheys" is from Texas)


----------



## Seawytch

Missouri_Mike said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people that hate gays want them killed.
> 
> If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody wants gays killed you moron. What we don't want is to live in a world they get to determine what fucking normal is. Never turn the asylum over to the crazy's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So any poster who says the muslims who throw gays off buildings......?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I thought we were talking about the US.
Click to expand...


Tipsycatlover isn't from the U.S.?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
Click to expand...


I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want someone that hates Americans to have the right to come to America to slaughter me and my family.  I'm aware that makes a bigot, but I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
Click to expand...

Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
Click to expand...

No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.


----------



## EGR one

Timmy said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> The dude is a dude. Hell he looks like an old man, nowhere near feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the ID says female !   And that ID is good enough for voter ID , it must be followed !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd call him a he and if he doesn't like it tough shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Why do you care?  Do you just enjoy being a jerk to people  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Science....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When do right wingers care about science?
Click to expand...


Normally when the science is real, and not a figment of some left winger's fantasy.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I actually have sworn an oath to uphold the Constitution


Yeah...so did Obama and Hitlery Clinton. And we all saw how that worked out. You appear to have as much pure contempt for the U.S. Constitution as they did.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Okay, on a ship of 100 Coast Guardsmen, 3-5 are gay on average (men and women) from my personal experience. In my office of 12, 3 are gay (You could adjust for regional influence in that case...It is California, but one of "the gheys" is from Texas)


Regardless...homosexuality does not entitle one to erase the U.S. Constitution. A man is still a man despite wearing a dress.

And insisting that government has the power to force other citizens to deny reality and perpetuate a lie is exactly the type of insanity that existed in Nazi, Germany. Leave it to the Gaystapo to try and recreate the Third Reich here in the U.S.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
Click to expand...


Who said legal? The country belongs to all citizens, whether they believe in your particular gods or not. Who is not going to take what land from who? I've got my own land, thanks. I have no need of yours.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one of those christian sharia supporters?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have sworn an oath to uphold the Constitution
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...so did Obama and Hitlery Clinton. And we all saw how that worked out. You appear to have as much pure contempt for the U.S. Constitution as they did.
Click to expand...


Yes we did. It turned out quite well. None of their admins are pleading guilty or being indicted.


----------



## deanrd

Missouri_Mike said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people that hate gays want them killed.
> 
> If you are one of those people, how would you wish to accomplish your mission?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody wants gays killed you moron. What we don't want is to live in a world they get to determine what fucking normal is. Never turn the asylum over to the crazy's.
Click to expand...

There is only one way to get them out of what you imagine is your world.

Ha, and you call me a moron?  Your kind are hilarious.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said legal? The country belongs to all citizens, whether they believe in your particular gods or not. Who is not going to take what land from who? I've got my own land, thanks. I have no need of yours.
Click to expand...

Oh, blah,blah blah.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I am one of those *constitution* supporters. Such a shame that you refuse to join me.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
Click to expand...

Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Captain Non Sequitur. Got anything else unrelated to the topic to whine  about?
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
Click to expand...

This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
Click to expand...

Including doesn't necessarily mean supporting....why do you change words?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said legal? The country belongs to all citizens, whether they believe in your particular gods or not. Who is not going to take what land from who? I've got my own land, thanks. I have no need of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, blah,blah blah.
Click to expand...


Whew...what a comeback. I'm cut to the core. Ouchie.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you mean the Constitution?  The one that keeps our secular laws from being all about any one religion....or any religion?   That Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
Click to expand...


Do you not understand words? Including, not supporting...however...

*Jefferson’s pluralistic vision*
Was Jefferson thinking about Muslims when he drafted his famed Virginia legislation?

Indeed, we find evidence for this in the Founding Father’s 1821 autobiography, where he happily recorded that a final attempt to add the words “Jesus Christ” to the preamble of his legislation failed. And this failure led Jefferson to affirm that he had intended the application of the Statute to be “universal.”

By this he meant that religious liberty and political equality would not be exclusively Christian. For Jefferson asserted in his autobiography that his original legislative intent had been “to comprehend, within the mantle of its protection, the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mahometan [Muslim], the Hindoo, and Infidel of every denomination.”

By defining Muslims as future citizens in the 18th century, in conjunction with a resident Jewish minority, Jefferson expanded his “universal” legislative scope to include every one of every faith.

Ideas about the nation’s religiously plural character were tested also in Jefferson’s presidential foreign policy with the Islamic powers of North Africa. President Jefferson welcomed the first Muslim ambassador, who hailed from Tunis, to the White House in 1805. Because it was Ramadan, the president moved the state dinner from 3:30 p.m. to be “precisely at sunset,” a recognition of the Tunisian ambassador’s religious beliefs, if not quite America’s first official celebration of Ramadan.​*Why Jefferson's defense of Muslims matters today*


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get out of my country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.
Click to expand...

Whatever.  You believe whatever you want, and allow the rest of us Christians to believe whatever we want.  If you will do that, there will be peace and harmony.  Leave us alone.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including doesn't necessarily mean supporting....why do you change words?
Click to expand...

Jefferson wasn't including Islam when the Constitution was written.  That's a lie.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including doesn't necessarily mean supporting....why do you change words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson wasn't including Islam when the Constitution was written.  That's a lie.
Click to expand...

Jefferson didn't write the Constitution....


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I’ll stay in my country thanks...the one I proudly served for 20 years. What branch of service were you in?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  You believe whatever you want, and allow the rest of us Christians to believe whatever we want.  If you will do that, there will be peace and harmony.  Leave us alone.
Click to expand...

And when have you been stopped from believing whatever it is you believe?

Oh....only when you try to force it onto others with christian sharia.....that's when.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand words? Including, not supporting...however...
> 
> *Jefferson’s pluralistic vision*
> Was Jefferson thinking about Muslims when he drafted his famed Virginia legislation?
> 
> Indeed, we find evidence for this in the Founding Father’s 1821 autobiography, where he happily recorded that a final attempt to add the words “Jesus Christ” to the preamble of his legislation failed. And this failure led Jefferson to affirm that he had intended the application of the Statute to be “universal.”
> 
> By this he meant that religious liberty and political equality would not be exclusively Christian. For Jefferson asserted in his autobiography that his original legislative intent had been “to comprehend, within the mantle of its protection, the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mahometan [Muslim], the Hindoo, and Infidel of every denomination.”
> 
> By defining Muslims as future citizens in the 18th century, in conjunction with a resident Jewish minority, Jefferson expanded his “universal” legislative scope to include every one of every faith.
> 
> Ideas about the nation’s religiously plural character were tested also in Jefferson’s presidential foreign policy with the Islamic powers of North Africa. President Jefferson welcomed the first Muslim ambassador, who hailed from Tunis, to the White House in 1805. Because it was Ramadan, the president moved the state dinner from 3:30 p.m. to be “precisely at sunset,” a recognition of the Tunisian ambassador’s religious beliefs, if not quite America’s first official celebration of Ramadan.​*Why Jefferson's defense of Muslims matters today*
Click to expand...

Jefferson wasn't including muslims in the first Amendment.  That's a lie.  Show me the link where you copied this from.


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that Constitution that states believers have "free exercise thereof".  You don't like that part, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand words? Including, not supporting...however...
> 
> *Jefferson’s pluralistic vision*
> Was Jefferson thinking about Muslims when he drafted his famed Virginia legislation?
> 
> Indeed, we find evidence for this in the Founding Father’s 1821 autobiography, where he happily recorded that a final attempt to add the words “Jesus Christ” to the preamble of his legislation failed. And this failure led Jefferson to affirm that he had intended the application of the Statute to be “universal.”
> 
> By this he meant that religious liberty and political equality would not be exclusively Christian. For Jefferson asserted in his autobiography that his original legislative intent had been “to comprehend, within the mantle of its protection, the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mahometan [Muslim], the Hindoo, and Infidel of every denomination.”
> 
> By defining Muslims as future citizens in the 18th century, in conjunction with a resident Jewish minority, Jefferson expanded his “universal” legislative scope to include every one of every faith.
> 
> Ideas about the nation’s religiously plural character were tested also in Jefferson’s presidential foreign policy with the Islamic powers of North Africa. President Jefferson welcomed the first Muslim ambassador, who hailed from Tunis, to the White House in 1805. Because it was Ramadan, the president moved the state dinner from 3:30 p.m. to be “precisely at sunset,” a recognition of the Tunisian ambassador’s religious beliefs, if not quite America’s first official celebration of Ramadan.​*Why Jefferson's defense of Muslims matters today*
Click to expand...

Sure sounds like he included them to me.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including doesn't necessarily mean supporting....why do you change words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson wasn't including Islam when the Constitution was written.  That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson didn't write the Constitution....
Click to expand...

Here we go, folks.  The twisting and turning begins.  Islam was not in their thoughts when the First Amendment was written.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like that part fine...you realize it applies to ALL religions, right?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand words? Including, not supporting...however...
> 
> *Jefferson’s pluralistic vision*
> Was Jefferson thinking about Muslims when he drafted his famed Virginia legislation?
> 
> Indeed, we find evidence for this in the Founding Father’s 1821 autobiography, where he happily recorded that a final attempt to add the words “Jesus Christ” to the preamble of his legislation failed. And this failure led Jefferson to affirm that he had intended the application of the Statute to be “universal.”
> 
> By this he meant that religious liberty and political equality would not be exclusively Christian. For Jefferson asserted in his autobiography that his original legislative intent had been “to comprehend, within the mantle of its protection, the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mahometan [Muslim], the Hindoo, and Infidel of every denomination.”
> 
> By defining Muslims as future citizens in the 18th century, in conjunction with a resident Jewish minority, Jefferson expanded his “universal” legislative scope to include every one of every faith.
> 
> Ideas about the nation’s religiously plural character were tested also in Jefferson’s presidential foreign policy with the Islamic powers of North Africa. President Jefferson welcomed the first Muslim ambassador, who hailed from Tunis, to the White House in 1805. Because it was Ramadan, the president moved the state dinner from 3:30 p.m. to be “precisely at sunset,” a recognition of the Tunisian ambassador’s religious beliefs, if not quite America’s first official celebration of Ramadan.​*Why Jefferson's defense of Muslims matters today*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure sounds like he included them to me.
Click to expand...

Of course it does.  I'm sure when you read the Constitution you see many things that aren't there.  I'm convinced of it.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your service.  However, that doesn't give you moral authority over a taxpayer that supported you.  Keep your nasty perversion to yourself and out of my schools.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  You believe whatever you want, and allow the rest of us Christians to believe whatever we want.  If you will do that, there will be peace and harmony.  Leave us alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when have you been stopped from believing whatever it is you believe?
> 
> Oh....only when you try to force it onto others with christian sharia.....that's when.
Click to expand...

You'd like to tell us when and where to practice Christianity.  That "Christian Sharia" crap is getting old.  Idiot.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Including doesn't necessarily mean supporting....why do you change words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson wasn't including Islam when the Constitution was written.  That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson didn't write the Constitution....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go, folks.  The twisting and turning begins.  Islam was not in their thoughts when the First Amendment was written.
Click to expand...

No specific religion was in the Framers' thoughts when they wrote the First Amendment.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually does gives me moral authority over you. I pay taxes AND volunteered to serve...you just pay taxes. Regardless, I'll stay in.MY country, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  You believe whatever you want, and allow the rest of us Christians to believe whatever we want.  If you will do that, there will be peace and harmony.  Leave us alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when have you been stopped from believing whatever it is you believe?
> 
> Oh....only when you try to force it onto others with christian sharia.....that's when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd like to tell us when and where to practice Christianity.  You'd like to ban all pubic displays.
Click to expand...

PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't.  Not if your religion doesn't support the Constitution. Islam hates the Constitution.  The ideologies are incompatible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it actually does. The Constitution applies to all religions. Jefferson made a point of including Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not understand words? Including, not supporting...however...
> 
> *Jefferson’s pluralistic vision*
> Was Jefferson thinking about Muslims when he drafted his famed Virginia legislation?
> 
> Indeed, we find evidence for this in the Founding Father’s 1821 autobiography, where he happily recorded that a final attempt to add the words “Jesus Christ” to the preamble of his legislation failed. And this failure led Jefferson to affirm that he had intended the application of the Statute to be “universal.”
> 
> By this he meant that religious liberty and political equality would not be exclusively Christian. For Jefferson asserted in his autobiography that his original legislative intent had been “to comprehend, within the mantle of its protection, the Jew and the Gentile, the Christian and Mahometan [Muslim], the Hindoo, and Infidel of every denomination.”
> 
> By defining Muslims as future citizens in the 18th century, in conjunction with a resident Jewish minority, Jefferson expanded his “universal” legislative scope to include every one of every faith.
> 
> Ideas about the nation’s religiously plural character were tested also in Jefferson’s presidential foreign policy with the Islamic powers of North Africa. President Jefferson welcomed the first Muslim ambassador, who hailed from Tunis, to the White House in 1805. Because it was Ramadan, the president moved the state dinner from 3:30 p.m. to be “precisely at sunset,” a recognition of the Tunisian ambassador’s religious beliefs, if not quite America’s first official celebration of Ramadan.​*Why Jefferson's defense of Muslims matters today*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure sounds like he included them to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it does.  I'm sure when you read the Constitution you see many things that aren't there.  I'm convinced of it.
Click to expand...

Yep...for example...marriage isn't in it at all...but equal treatment under the law is.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  You believe that Jefferson was a supporter of Islam because he owned a Quran? This is going to be good.  Show me how Jefferson liked and supported Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> Including doesn't necessarily mean supporting....why do you change words?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson wasn't including Islam when the Constitution was written.  That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson didn't write the Constitution....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go, folks.  The twisting and turning begins.  Islam was not in their thoughts when the First Amendment was written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No specific religion was in the Framers' thoughts when they wrote the First Amendment.
Click to expand...

Bullcorn.  The Bible was their book.  Their culture was Judeo/Christian.  Everyone had a Bible.  Washington grabbed a Bible when he took his oath.  Sell your rewritten history to naïve college kids.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Including doesn't necessarily mean supporting....why do you change words?
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wasn't including Islam when the Constitution was written.  That's a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson didn't write the Constitution....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go, folks.  The twisting and turning begins.  Islam was not in their thoughts when the First Amendment was written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No specific religion was in the Framers' thoughts when they wrote the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullcorn.  The Bible was their book.  Their culture was Judeo/Christian.  Everyone had a Bible.  Washington grabbed a Bible when he took his oath.  Sell your rewritten history to naïve college kids.
Click to expand...

Really?  Then why isn't their bible, their religion, specifically mentioned in the First Amendment?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you have no legal moral authority over me.  That's just in your arrogant ignorant head.  This country belongs to God-fearing people that believe in playing by the rules and enforcement of the laws.  We believe in treating everyone the same and the Constitution as originally written.  You're not going to take this land from us.
> 
> 
> 
> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  You believe whatever you want, and allow the rest of us Christians to believe whatever we want.  If you will do that, there will be peace and harmony.  Leave us alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when have you been stopped from believing whatever it is you believe?
> 
> Oh....only when you try to force it onto others with christian sharia.....that's when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd like to tell us when and where to practice Christianity.  You'd like to ban all pubic displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
Click to expand...

Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson wasn't including Islam when the Constitution was written.  That's a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson didn't write the Constitution....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here we go, folks.  The twisting and turning begins.  Islam was not in their thoughts when the First Amendment was written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No specific religion was in the Framers' thoughts when they wrote the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullcorn.  The Bible was their book.  Their culture was Judeo/Christian.  Everyone had a Bible.  Washington grabbed a Bible when he took his oath.  Sell your rewritten history to naïve college kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why isn't their bible, their religion, specifically mentioned in the First Amendment?
Click to expand...

Because they were men of honor and tolerance, not like you.  They believed in freedom, unlike you.  However, it is true that Washington grabbed a bible to take his oath.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  You believe whatever you want, and allow the rest of us Christians to believe whatever we want.  If you will do that, there will be peace and harmony.  Leave us alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when have you been stopped from believing whatever it is you believe?
> 
> Oh....only when you try to force it onto others with christian sharia.....that's when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd like to tell us when and where to practice Christianity.  You'd like to ban all pubic displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
Click to expand...

Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson didn't write the Constitution....
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks.  The twisting and turning begins.  Islam was not in their thoughts when the First Amendment was written.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No specific religion was in the Framers' thoughts when they wrote the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullcorn.  The Bible was their book.  Their culture was Judeo/Christian.  Everyone had a Bible.  Washington grabbed a Bible when he took his oath.  Sell your rewritten history to naïve college kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why isn't their bible, their religion, specifically mentioned in the First Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were men of honor and tolerance, not like you.  They believed in freedom, unlike you.  However, it is true that Washington grabbed a bible to take his oath.
Click to expand...

Yes, they believed in freedom....as in freedom from someone telling them what religion they had to be...and freedom from their tax dollars paying for someone else's superstition being displayed in public places.     

And Washington had the freedom to grab a bible.....and we all have the freedom to grab or NOT grab a bible if we wish.   It's called CHOICE.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here we go, folks.  The twisting and turning begins.  Islam was not in their thoughts when the First Amendment was written.
> 
> 
> 
> No specific religion was in the Framers' thoughts when they wrote the First Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullcorn.  The Bible was their book.  Their culture was Judeo/Christian.  Everyone had a Bible.  Washington grabbed a Bible when he took his oath.  Sell your rewritten history to naïve college kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why isn't their bible, their religion, specifically mentioned in the First Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were men of honor and tolerance, not like you.  They believed in freedom, unlike you.  However, it is true that Washington grabbed a bible to take his oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they believed in freedom....as in freedom from someone telling them what religion they had to be...and freedom from their tax dollars paying for someone else's superstition being displayed in public places.
> 
> And Washington had the freedom to grab a bible.....and we all have the freedom to grab or NOT grab a bible if we wish.   It's called CHOICE.
Click to expand...

Every four years taxpayers pay for an inauguration where most of the time a Bible is used for the oath of office.  Prayers to the One True Judeo/Christian God are spoken.  You're not going to stop that.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> No specific religion was in the Framers' thoughts when they wrote the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcorn.  The Bible was their book.  Their culture was Judeo/Christian.  Everyone had a Bible.  Washington grabbed a Bible when he took his oath.  Sell your rewritten history to naïve college kids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why isn't their bible, their religion, specifically mentioned in the First Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were men of honor and tolerance, not like you.  They believed in freedom, unlike you.  However, it is true that Washington grabbed a bible to take his oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they believed in freedom....as in freedom from someone telling them what religion they had to be...and freedom from their tax dollars paying for someone else's superstition being displayed in public places.
> 
> And Washington had the freedom to grab a bible.....and we all have the freedom to grab or NOT grab a bible if we wish.   It's called CHOICE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every four years taxpayers pay for an inauguration where most of the time a Bible is used for the oath of office.  Prayers to the One True Judeo/Christian God are spoken.  You're not going to stop that.
Click to expand...

And that bible is the CHOICE of the person taking the oath.   You are so big on the Constitution....show me where in Article II it requires a bible for taking the oath.

Check this moron out:


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  You believe whatever you want, and allow the rest of us Christians to believe whatever we want.  If you will do that, there will be peace and harmony.  Leave us alone.
> 
> 
> 
> And when have you been stopped from believing whatever it is you believe?
> 
> Oh....only when you try to force it onto others with christian sharia.....that's when.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd like to tell us when and where to practice Christianity.  You'd like to ban all pubic displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
Click to expand...

That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullcorn.  The Bible was their book.  Their culture was Judeo/Christian.  Everyone had a Bible.  Washington grabbed a Bible when he took his oath.  Sell your rewritten history to naïve college kids.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  Then why isn't their bible, their religion, specifically mentioned in the First Amendment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they were men of honor and tolerance, not like you.  They believed in freedom, unlike you.  However, it is true that Washington grabbed a bible to take his oath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they believed in freedom....as in freedom from someone telling them what religion they had to be...and freedom from their tax dollars paying for someone else's superstition being displayed in public places.
> 
> And Washington had the freedom to grab a bible.....and we all have the freedom to grab or NOT grab a bible if we wish.   It's called CHOICE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every four years taxpayers pay for an inauguration where most of the time a Bible is used for the oath of office.  Prayers to the One True Judeo/Christian God are spoken.  You're not going to stop that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that bible is the CHOICE of the person taking the oath.   You are so big on the Constitution....show me where in Article II it requires a bible for taking the oath.
> 
> Check this moron out:
Click to expand...

I know that a bible isn't required for an oath, never said it was.  I believe in freedom of choice.  You're the one that doesn't.  You'd like to ban all public displays of Christianity in government, you just said so.


----------



## miketx

jillian said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how dare people want to be treated equally.
> 
> oh nooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> you spend way too much time thinking about what gay men do.
> 
> you have a problem, Susan?
Click to expand...

Classic lib fail tactic. No one not a faggot thinks about what faggots do. We just tire of the never ending parade of them and never ending in your face promotion of faggots by hollywood and the media. You can't hardly turn on a movie without having some goddam faggot sucking or blowing.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when have you been stopped from believing whatever it is you believe?
> 
> Oh....only when you try to force it onto others with christian sharia.....that's when.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd like to tell us when and where to practice Christianity.  You'd like to ban all pubic displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
Click to expand...

You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how dare people want to be treated equally.
> 
> oh nooooooooooo!!!!!!
> 
> you spend way too much time thinking about what gay men do.
> 
> you have a problem, Susan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Classic lib fail tactic. No one not a faggot thinks about what faggots do. We just tire of the never ending parade of them and never ending in your face promotion of faggots by hollywood and the media. You can't hardly turn on a movie without having some goddam faggot sucking or blowing.
Click to expand...

Like a moth to a flame.   The new Mal...and we know why he kept coming to gay threads.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd like to tell us when and where to practice Christianity.  You'd like to ban all pubic displays.
> 
> 
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
Click to expand...

You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
Click to expand...


Does it? Or does it show your ignorance of Sharia?

Regardless, the founders decided that all religions should be equally treated. The Jews, Christians and Muslims that all worship the same god AND those that worship a different god(s).


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
Click to expand...

Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it? Or does it show your ignorance of Sharia?
> 
> Regardless, the founders decided that all religions should be equally treated. The Jews, Christians and Muslims that all worship the same god AND those that worship a different god(s).
Click to expand...

I understand Sharia.  Try me.  What is it about Islam that you like?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
Click to expand...

Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it? Or does it show your ignorance of Sharia?
> 
> Regardless, the founders decided that all religions should be equally treated. The Jews, Christians and Muslims that all worship the same god AND those that worship a different god(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand Sharia.  Try me.  What is it about Islam that you like?
Click to expand...


Pretty much the same things I like about Christianity...not a whole lot. To an "outsider", they are two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
Click to expand...


On what do you base your contention that "leftists" abhor the free exercise of religion? Do you need to be reminded again that doesn't just apply to Christianity?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it? Or does it show your ignorance of Sharia?
> 
> Regardless, the founders decided that all religions should be equally treated. The Jews, Christians and Muslims that all worship the same god AND those that worship a different god(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand Sharia.  Try me.  What is it about Islam that you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same things I like about Christianity...not a whole lot. To an "outsider", they are two sides of the same coin.
Click to expand...

To a person ignorant of both ideologies, they're pretty much two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...



Your opinion about "biology" is meaningless. This person did what the law required. The cop did not. end of story.

"gaystapo" is pretty funny when you consider that Kendall isn't gay. Educate yourself.


----------



## jillian

SmokeALib said:


> I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
> Thank you.



no one cares what you think.... certainly the law doesn't.

but here's some reading for you, hack

Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it? Or does it show your ignorance of Sharia?
> 
> Regardless, the founders decided that all religions should be equally treated. The Jews, Christians and Muslims that all worship the same god AND those that worship a different god(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand Sharia.  Try me.  What is it about Islam that you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same things I like about Christianity...not a whole lot. To an "outsider", they are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a person ignorant of both ideologies, they're pretty much two sides of the same coin.
Click to expand...


Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what do you base your contention that "leftists" abhor the free exercise of religion? Do you need to be reminded again that doesn't just apply to Christianity?
Click to expand...

It does when the


Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what do you base your contention that "leftists" abhor the free exercise of religion? Do you need to be reminded again that doesn't just apply to Christianity?
Click to expand...

The continual culture war from the left attacking Christians while excusing muslims, and you're one of them.


----------



## BS Filter

jillian said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one cares what you think.... certainly the law doesn't.
> 
> but here's some reading for you, hack
> 
> Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals
Click to expand...

Yep, and Christophobes may be hidden Christians.  Yup.


----------



## Weatherman2020

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what do you base your contention that "leftists" abhor the free exercise of religion? Do you need to be reminded again that doesn't just apply to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does when the
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what do you base your contention that "leftists" abhor the free exercise of religion? Do you need to be reminded again that doesn't just apply to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The continual culture war from the left attacking Christians while excusing muslims, and you're one of them.
Click to expand...

 
Awww, poor snowflake gets picked on? You don't realize that the clause refers to the government passing laws, not your tender _feelings_, right?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
Click to expand...


BS Filter 
You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish. 

In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish. 

One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
Click to expand...

Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it? Or does it show your ignorance of Sharia?
> 
> Regardless, the founders decided that all religions should be equally treated. The Jews, Christians and Muslims that all worship the same god AND those that worship a different god(s).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I understand Sharia.  Try me.  What is it about Islam that you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same things I like about Christianity...not a whole lot. To an "outsider", they are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a person ignorant of both ideologies, they're pretty much two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
Click to expand...

Anyone who thinks mental state trumps hardware must call me a unicorn, because I feel like a unicorn.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> PUBLIC....why should my tax dollars pay for YOUR religious display?   Unless you are willing to pony up YOUR tax dollars for MY religious displays...and everyone elses.  Are you willing?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, cut the crap.  The United States has been honoring the Judeo/Christian culture since day one and you and your pals keep trying to shut it down.  We're gonna keep things like they are, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should my money pay for your public display?  Is your faith so weak that you cannot sustain it unless there are religious displays everywhere in public?   Not a very strong religion then, is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
Click to expand...



"sharia law" is what Mike Pence, and other bible thumpers want in the US. 

You should be careful what you wish for. 

Do you really want the US govt to force you to believe in one god over another? Think before you answer.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it? Or does it show your ignorance of Sharia?
> 
> Regardless, the founders decided that all religions should be equally treated. The Jews, Christians and Muslims that all worship the same god AND those that worship a different god(s).
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Sharia.  Try me.  What is it about Islam that you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same things I like about Christianity...not a whole lot. To an "outsider", they are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a person ignorant of both ideologies, they're pretty much two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.
Click to expand...


Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks mental state trumps hardware must call me a unicorn, because I feel like a unicorn.
Click to expand...



If that's what the law says and if you fulfill the legal requirements to be considered a unicorn then, yes, you are correct.


----------



## BS Filter

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's purely your opinion.  You're entitled to it, and you can thank the men that believed in the Judeo/Christian God for your freedom to think that opinion because if this were a muslim nation you wouldn't have that right.  Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
Click to expand...

US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks mental state trumps hardware must call me a unicorn, because I feel like a unicorn.
Click to expand...


And yet, oddly, actual mental health professionals hold a vastly different view. Why do you imagine that people who have studied these things for decades come to a completely different conclusion than you do?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what do you base your contention that "leftists" abhor the free exercise of religion? Do you need to be reminded again that doesn't just apply to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It does when the
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On what do you base your contention that "leftists" abhor the free exercise of religion? Do you need to be reminded again that doesn't just apply to Christianity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The continual culture war from the left attacking Christians while excusing muslims, and you're one of them.
Click to expand...

It's always interested me that when people such as Seawytch and myself say something about christians, we are attacking them.....when we say the exact same thing about muslims, we are excusing them.....When we say the exact same thing.   
Patriarchal religions have a lot in common.   What saves the Western world today from christians doing the same thing that muslim countries do are our secular laws, thanks to the Enlightenment.   All one has to do is look to the Puritans and they were just as bad as Iran is today...


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that this isn't a muslim nation...nor is it a christian nation....it is a secular nation...with rule of law...NOT sharia law of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
Click to expand...

Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks mental state trumps hardware must call me a unicorn, because I feel like a unicorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, actual mental health professionals hold a vastly different view. Why do you imagine that people who have studied these things for decades come to a completely different conclusion than you do?
Click to expand...

Just because people will lose their jobs to call some sexual perversions normal only has weight with sexual deviants.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one cares what you think.... certainly the law doesn't.
> 
> but here's some reading for you, hack
> 
> Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and Christophobes may be hidden Christians.  Yup.
Click to expand...

It's possible.....you got any examples like we've got lots of examples of homophobes being self-loathing gays?


----------



## Weatherman2020

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
Click to expand...

As a community organizer once said, elections have consequences.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks mental state trumps hardware must call me a unicorn, because I feel like a unicorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, actual mental health professionals hold a vastly different view. Why do you imagine that people who have studied these things for decades come to a completely different conclusion than you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because people will lose their jobs to call some sexual perversions normal only has weight with sexual deviants.
Click to expand...

What is your medical expertise on this topic?


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a community organizer once said, elections have consequences.
Click to expand...

Indeed they do......indeed they do.   But are you trying to assert that elections allow people to take civil rights from fellow citizens?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
Click to expand...



I'm heterosexual. I've never questioned that. I do not get up in the morning and decide to be heterosexual again today. I suspect that Weatherman2020 doesn't either but I could be wrong.

Not to mention that the mouth breathers are ignoring that this person followed the letter of the law. The cop did not. In this case, that's all that matters. 

Seawytch 

I LOVE your signature. LOVE IT.


----------



## Seawytch

Weatherman2020 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks mental state trumps hardware must call me a unicorn, because I feel like a unicorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, actual mental health professionals hold a vastly different view. Why do you imagine that people who have studied these things for decades come to a completely different conclusion than you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because people will lose their jobs to call some sexual perversions normal only has weight with sexual deviants.
Click to expand...

Now you're flailing. Mental health professionals almost universally agree on recommended treatment for gender identity issues. They don't base their conclusions on fear of getting fired, but by studying the issue for years. Have you done that? Did you know that studies of their brains have been done?

Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Sharia.  Try me.  What is it about Islam that you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same things I like about Christianity...not a whole lot. To an "outsider", they are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a person ignorant of both ideologies, they're pretty much two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.
Click to expand...

Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior. 

You can research more on your own if you want to.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a community organizer once said, elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed they do......indeed they do.   But are you trying to assert that elections allow people to take civil rights from fellow citizens?
Click to expand...



That's exactly the motivation behind these constant yammerings about the private lives of others. 

Funny thing is, the meddlers don't want others to dictate their personal and intimate life decisions.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Luddly Neddite said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heterosexual. I've never questioned that. I do not get up in the morning and decide to be heterosexual again today. I suspect that Weatherman2020 doesn't either but I could be wrong.
> 
> Not to mention that the mouth breathers are ignoring that this person followed the letter of the law. The cop did not. In this case, that's all that matters.
> 
> Seawytch
> 
> I LOVE your signature. LOVE IT.
Click to expand...

What law did the cop violate?

I know you won’t answer because you lied.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're continued misuse and abuse of the term "sharia law" shows only ignorance of Christianity.  You should thank your door knob or whatever it is your worship that Bible believers founded this nation instead of muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
Click to expand...

Oh, I see what you mean now.  Sure they do if that's what the city council voted on.  It's called democracy, majority rules.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.  Grow up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Luddly Neddite said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a community organizer once said, elections have consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed they do......indeed they do.   But are you trying to assert that elections allow people to take civil rights from fellow citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly the motivation behind these constant yammerings about the private lives of others.
> 
> Funny thing is, the meddlers don't want others to dictate their personal and intimate life decisions.
Click to expand...


There's nothing "personal" and "intimate" about this incident.  Perhaps if you exhibitionistic narcissists kept it ACTUALLY personal, it would work better.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Seawytch said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks humans can change sex upon a whim is obviously anti science.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who things transgenderism is a whim is a complete mouth breathing moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who thinks mental state trumps hardware must call me a unicorn, because I feel like a unicorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet, oddly, actual mental health professionals hold a vastly different view. Why do you imagine that people who have studied these things for decades come to a completely different conclusion than you do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just because people will lose their jobs to call some sexual perversions normal only has weight with sexual deviants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're flailing. Mental health professionals almost universally agree on recommended treatment for gender identity issues. They don't base their conclusions on fear of getting fired, but by studying the issue for years. Have you done that? Did you know that studies of their brains have been done?
> 
> Is There Something Unique about the Transgender Brain?
Click to expand...

All mentally ill people have something unique about their brains, duh.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same things I like about Christianity...not a whole lot. To an "outsider", they are two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> To a person ignorant of both ideologies, they're pretty much two sides of the same coin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior.
> 
> You can research more on your own if you want to.
Click to expand...


So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...


----------



## Weatherman2020

Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I worship a door knob.   That's just odd.   And there were more than bible believers that founded this nation.   In fact, they knew what bad could happen in a theocracy, even a christian one.....by learning from the Puritans who banished and hanged people different than themselves and those who refused to go to church for hours at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see what you mean now.  Sure they do if that's what the city council voted on.  It's called democracy, majority rules.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.  Grow up.
Click to expand...

So....whether someone gets their tax money spent on religion and religious symbols is majority ruled?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> To a person ignorant of both ideologies, they're pretty much two sides of the same coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior.
> 
> You can research more on your own if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...
Click to expand...

Oh, go to hell.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.


Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, and more blah.  They knew what could happen when a government suppresses freedom of religion.  That's why they included that little claus you leftists abhor and wished wasn't there....."free exercise thereof".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see what you mean now.  Sure they do if that's what the city council voted on.  It's called democracy, majority rules.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.  Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....whether someone gets their tax money spent on religion and religious symbols is majority ruled?
Click to expand...

Well, it's how things work in America.  You know that.  We vote for the city council and they determine how money is spent.  Duh!


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior.
> 
> You can research more on your own if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
Click to expand...

There is no hell....just what people make in their own minds.


----------



## Weatherman2020

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
Click to expand...

Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait. 

As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.


----------



## BS Filter

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
Click to expand...

Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BS Filter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
Click to expand...

Many will even say Merry Christmas.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter
> You should come to the US. You can practice whatever religion you choose, anyplace you wish.
> 
> In fact, you are free to NOT be forced to agree with any religion if you wish.
> 
> One real problem though - It dosn't matter which god you worship, in the US you are forced to subsidize christians. You have no choice about paying higher taxes to support christian holidays. Pretty crappy but throughout the world, christians get special treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> US citizens are forced to pay taxes for Christian holiays?  Do tell.  Explain that one to me....if you can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do our taxes pay for religious decorations in cities/towns/villages?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see what you mean now.  Sure they do if that's what the city council voted on.  It's called democracy, majority rules.  Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.  Grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So....whether someone gets their tax money spent on religion and religious symbols is majority ruled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, it's how things work in America.  You know that.  We vote for the city council and they determine how money is spent.  Duh!
Click to expand...

So....you had no problem with the city councils that voted to remove Con-federate statues....Cool.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
Click to expand...



Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many will even say Merry Christmas.
Click to expand...

Happy Holidays too.....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BS Filter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
Click to expand...



Dummy doesn't even know that christian holidays were stolen from Pagans. 

All of christianity is based on, stolen from older religions. 

You just said you know every thing about christianity but you really need to educate yourself.


----------



## BS Filter

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy doesn't even know that christian holidays were stolen from Pagans.
> 
> All of christianity is based on, stolen from older religions.
> 
> You just said you know every thing about christianity but you really need to educate yourself.
Click to expand...

I'll take my chances.  Good luck.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
Click to expand...

And all of that is pagan in origin.......


----------



## Weatherman2020

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy doesn't even know that christian holidays were stolen from Pagans.
> 
> All of christianity is based on, stolen from older religions.
> 
> You just said you know every thing about christianity but you really need to educate yourself.
Click to expand...

Yes, Christians used Judiasm as its source.


----------



## Weatherman2020

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
Click to expand...

Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
Click to expand...

Close enough...

Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displayst .
> 
> 
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
Click to expand...

It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BS Filter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy doesn't even know that christian holidays were stolen from Pagans.
> 
> All of christianity is based on, stolen from older religions.
> 
> You just said you know every thing about christianity but you really need to educate yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll take my chances.  Good luck.
Click to expand...



Fine. No one is saying you should change your beliefs.

Except you. 

All I said is, for all your preaching, you're really ignernt. Luckily for you, that's a requirement for believing in your particular cult.


----------



## Weatherman2020

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> 
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
Click to expand...

I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
Click to expand...



So convenient, isn't it. 
One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything. 
Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.


----------



## BS Filter

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say, Einstein.  You're about the dumbest heathen loser on this forum.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
Click to expand...


You actually know about 1/4 of what you pretend you know


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.
Click to expand...



Tell it BS Filter. 
Then read your own posts. 

Seriously, hate is pretty much all you write about. And its always amazingly fact free.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Luddly Neddite said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
Click to expand...


Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
Click to expand...


So convenient, isn't it?

One can "know" all about the beliefs of others without actually bothering to know anything about the beliefs of others.

I call it being an "ignoranus":  someone who's not only stupid, but is also an asshole.


----------



## Cecilie1200

SassyIrishLass said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> 
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually know about 1/4 of what you pretend you know
Click to expand...


Pretty generous estimate, if you ask me.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conversely, someone who knows a lot about both sees there is little difference in the religions. What is different is the culture of the followers.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior.
> 
> You can research more on your own if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I don’t believe in the existence of hell. Muslims and Christians both do. How weird.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
Click to expand...


What religion views it as a religious holiday? Oh, none? Crappy argument then...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What religion views it as a religious holiday? Oh, none? Crappy argument then...
Click to expand...


Leftism.

And are you saying it's only annoying to be "forced" to accommodate religious beliefs?  It's somehow not annoying to be "forced" to accommodate other things you don't participate in?

Or is it just that only YOU are allowed to play victim?


----------



## bodecea

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
Click to expand...

What religion is that tied to, again?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  I am well educated in both, and there is a vast difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior.
> 
> You can research more on your own if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don’t believe in the existence of hell. Muslims and Christians both do. How weird.
Click to expand...

Doesn't matter what you believe.  It matters what God believes.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> 
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually know about 1/4 of what you pretend you know
Click to expand...

Why is this about a poster and not the topic?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious how Leftards are so easily offended and hyperventilate over the stupidest of things.  A normal human just shrugs or laughs over such silly things.
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What religion is that tied to, again?
Click to expand...

When your job paid you for Christmas Holiday, did you give the money back and go to work?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Weatherman2020 said:


> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.


It did, when we were more ignorant of the length of a year and before our calendar was modified.

By the way, as ignorant as we were then, we were still a lot smarter than when bunch of ignorant goat herders made up the Bible lies.  Think about that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

BS Filter said:


> Doesn't matter what you believe. It matters what God believes.


Haha, this is so perfect. This is perfectly stated, in a nutshell, how religious people delude themselves into thinking they know things and have "the correct beliefs".

They simply say it is what god believes...ignoring the obvious fact that they have subjectively chosen their god and what it believes.

Good stuff. Very childlike.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay resident theologian, tell us the differences. Top 5 would be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior.
> 
> You can research more on your own if you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don’t believe in the existence of hell. Muslims and Christians both do. How weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe.  It matters what God believes.
Click to expand...

And we are back to the question of which god or goddess.   There are multiple ones and there are people of multiple faiths and no faiths that are equal citizens in the U.S.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, obviously I am better educated in Christianity and Islam than you.  First of all The Christian God is Love and forgiveness.  Second. The muslim god is a god that requires murder to unbelievers.  Third.The Christian God came to earth to show us love and forgiveness of sins, then He paid the price himself for the sins of man.  Fourth. The muslim god doesn't forgive sins and didn't die for the sins of man, but requires the blood of each to pay for their own sins.  Fifth.  The Christian KNOWS they are saved and have eternal Life with God through faith in Jesus.  The muslim never knows for sure of their salvation.  They have no confidence.  They have no Savior.
> 
> You can research more on your own if you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don’t believe in the existence of hell. Muslims and Christians both do. How weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe.  It matters what God believes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we are back to the question of which god or goddess.   There are multiple ones and there are people of multiple faiths and no faiths that are equal citizens in the U.S.
Click to expand...

There is only One True Living God, Creator of the Universe.  You know, the God that our Founding fathers believed in.  The One you don't.


----------



## bodecea

Weatherman2020 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.
Click to expand...

"Haters"   Don't hate you....but I understand that for many religious people, they have this need to feel persecuted...as if that somehow makes their faith more real.


----------



## bodecea

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
Click to expand...

The Church of St. Luby's.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and those heathen will also be exchanging gifts and stuffing their lying faces with turkey, ham and prime rib.  Major hypocrites.
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Haters"   Don't hate you....but I understand that for many religious people, they have this need to feel persecuted...as if that somehow makes their faith more real.
Click to expand...

He's right.  The leftists somehow think they understand Christianity, something most of them don't.  They're always trying to tell us what Jesus did and taught.  Many have told me Jesus was a homo socialist.  You're funny little creatures.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rule of thumb.....how would someone like you feel if it was muslim displays in the public square as opposed to christian displays.
> 
> 
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What religion is that tied to, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your job paid you for Christmas Holiday, did you give the money back and go to work?
Click to expand...

I have quite often worked on christmas....it was called being on duty, protecting this country....you?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thread is about a sexual pervert being offended, but I’ll take the bait.
> 
> As soon as I hear one leftist refusing to take Christmas as a holiday I’ll answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What religion is that tied to, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your job paid you for Christmas Holiday, did you give the money back and go to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite often worked on christmas....it was called being on duty, protecting this country.
Click to expand...

What about on your civilian job?  Did you take the holiday pay and the day off?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you lied when you said you knew a lot about both...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don’t believe in the existence of hell. Muslims and Christians both do. How weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe.  It matters what God believes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we are back to the question of which god or goddess.   There are multiple ones and there are people of multiple faiths and no faiths that are equal citizens in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One True Living God, Creator of the Universe.  You know, the God that our Founding fathers believed in.  The One you don't.
Click to expand...

And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, go to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don’t believe in the existence of hell. Muslims and Christians both do. How weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe.  It matters what God believes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we are back to the question of which god or goddess.   There are multiple ones and there are people of multiple faiths and no faiths that are equal citizens in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One True Living God, Creator of the Universe.  You know, the God that our Founding fathers believed in.  The One you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?
Click to expand...

I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> 
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Haters"   Don't hate you....but I understand that for many religious people, they have this need to feel persecuted...as if that somehow makes their faith more real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.  The leftists somehow think they understand Christianity, something most of them don't.  They're always trying to tell us what Jesus did and taught.  Many have told me Jesus was a homo socialist.  You're funny little creatures.
Click to expand...

You know another cool thing.....we aren't required to "understand christianity"....our civil rights under our secular laws protect us from being forced to believe in your god or your religion.  Isn't that wonderful?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. That's a right that has been taken away from us. We are forced to treat xmas as a holiday. Worse, we're forced to pay higher taxes for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What religion is that tied to, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your job paid you for Christmas Holiday, did you give the money back and go to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite often worked on christmas....it was called being on duty, protecting this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about on your civilian job?  Did you take the holiday pay and the day off?
Click to expand...

It depends on what I need to do and when it needs to be done.   I'm the business owner...the business world doesn't stop for holidays anymore.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Haters"   Don't hate you....but I understand that for many religious people, they have this need to feel persecuted...as if that somehow makes their faith more real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.  The leftists somehow think they understand Christianity, something most of them don't.  They're always trying to tell us what Jesus did and taught.  Many have told me Jesus was a homo socialist.  You're funny little creatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know another cool thing.....we aren't required to "understand christianity"....our civil rights under our secular laws protect us from being forced to believe in your god or your religion.  Isn't that wonderful?
Click to expand...

Never said you were.  Man, you're full of straw men.  When you try to tell us what we believe, we're gonna set you straight.  That's all.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm forced to treat MLK Jr Day as a holiday.  Life sucks sometimes when you live around other humans.
> 
> 
> 
> What religion is that tied to, again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When your job paid you for Christmas Holiday, did you give the money back and go to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite often worked on christmas....it was called being on duty, protecting this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about on your civilian job?  Did you take the holiday pay and the day off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on what I need to do and when it needs to be done.   I'm the business owner...the business world doesn't stop for holidays anymore.
Click to expand...

How sad for you, Scrooge.  So you don't give your employees Christmas day off with pay, huh.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don’t believe in the existence of hell. Muslims and Christians both do. How weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe.  It matters what God believes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And we are back to the question of which god or goddess.   There are multiple ones and there are people of multiple faiths and no faiths that are equal citizens in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One True Living God, Creator of the Universe.  You know, the God that our Founding fathers believed in.  The One you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
Click to expand...

And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Haters"   Don't hate you....but I understand that for many religious people, they have this need to feel persecuted...as if that somehow makes their faith more real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.  The leftists somehow think they understand Christianity, something most of them don't.  They're always trying to tell us what Jesus did and taught.  Many have told me Jesus was a homo socialist.  You're funny little creatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know another cool thing.....we aren't required to "understand christianity"....our civil rights under our secular laws protect us from being forced to believe in your god or your religion.  Isn't that wonderful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said you were.  Man, you're full of straw men.  When you try to tell us what we believe, we're gonna set you straight.  That's all.
Click to expand...

Where exactly did I tell you what you believe?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What religion is that tied to, again?
> 
> 
> 
> When your job paid you for Christmas Holiday, did you give the money back and go to work?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have quite often worked on christmas....it was called being on duty, protecting this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about on your civilian job?  Did you take the holiday pay and the day off?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends on what I need to do and when it needs to be done.   I'm the business owner...the business world doesn't stop for holidays anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How sad for you, Scrooge.  So you don't give your employees Christmas day off with pay, huh.
Click to expand...

Don't have a lot of employees...and they ask for it off, I give it to them, because that's how we roll......not all ask however....not everyone has this desperate need to celebrate christmas exactly on the 25th....or go to christ mass either.


Oh, and a funny thing about you mentioning Scrooge....before Charles Dickens inventing him....celebrating christmas was small potatoes in English speaking countries thanks to the Puritans who had outlawed it.....and Dickens pretty much made the term "Merry Christmas" a thing.   All for his non-christ mentioning ghost story.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter what you believe.  It matters what God believes.
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the question of which god or goddess.   There are multiple ones and there are people of multiple faiths and no faiths that are equal citizens in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is only One True Living God, Creator of the Universe.  You know, the God that our Founding fathers believed in.  The One you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
Click to expand...

Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. Haters always think they’re theologians.
> 
> 
> 
> "Haters"   Don't hate you....but I understand that for many religious people, they have this need to feel persecuted...as if that somehow makes their faith more real.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's right.  The leftists somehow think they understand Christianity, something most of them don't.  They're always trying to tell us what Jesus did and taught.  Many have told me Jesus was a homo socialist.  You're funny little creatures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know another cool thing.....we aren't required to "understand christianity"....our civil rights under our secular laws protect us from being forced to believe in your god or your religion.  Isn't that wonderful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never said you were.  Man, you're full of straw men.  When you try to tell us what we believe, we're gonna set you straight.  That's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where exactly did I tell you what you believe?
Click to expand...

I was generalizing.  Feeling a little put out this evening?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to the question of which god or goddess.   There are multiple ones and there are people of multiple faiths and no faiths that are equal citizens in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only One True Living God, Creator of the Universe.  You know, the God that our Founding fathers believed in.  The One you don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
Click to expand...

Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is only One True Living God, Creator of the Universe.  You know, the God that our Founding fathers believed in.  The One you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
Click to expand...

Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
Click to expand...

If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.

But interesting you bring those tombstones up....there was a time....until civil rights were fought for when everyone had to have a cross on their tombstone...you had no choice, regardless of your religion, or lack thereof.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Cecilie1200 said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And all of that is pagan in origin.......
> 
> 
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it?
> 
> One can "know" all about the beliefs of others without actually bothering to know anything about the beliefs of others.
> 
> I call it being an "ignoranus":  someone who's not only stupid, but is also an asshole.
Click to expand...



Couldn't agree more. 

BS Filter preaches and judges and preaches some more and yet, doesn't seem to know much of anything, either about his own position or that of the US govt. 

Like I said though, he has that right. Remember when Kerry said that in the US, you have the right to be stupid? He does indeed have that right, so leave him alone, wouldja? 

Thanks, hon.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> But interesting you bring those tombstones up....there was a time....until civil rights were fought for when everyone had to have a cross on their tombstone...you had no choice, regardless of your religion, or lack thereof.
Click to expand...

No, Arlington is government property and those crosses were paid by the government.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's what YOU believe....but the cool thing is, I don't believe that and you are not in a position of power to make me and others believe that or else.   Cool that we live in a country where our secular civil rights trump you forcing your god on us, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
Click to expand...



Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves. 

Why do christians hate the US constitution? 

You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.


----------



## BS Filter

Luddly Neddite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dufus thinks Christmas falls on the winter solstice.
> 
> 
> 
> Close enough...
> 
> Let me guess...you think the christmas story occurs in the winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It doesn't matter.  I also don't believe the crucifixion occurred on a Friday, but on a Wednesday because of the Passover days.  All the Old Testament festivals were a picture of prophesy fulfilled in Jesus.  You have this weird notion that all Christians are mind controlled, huh.  Some of the pseudo Christian cults are, but the majority aren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it.
> One can be "christian" while not bothering to believe in much of anything.
> Its not called cafeteria christianity fer nuthin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So convenient, isn't it?
> 
> One can "know" all about the beliefs of others without actually bothering to know anything about the beliefs of others.
> 
> I call it being an "ignoranus":  someone who's not only stupid, but is also an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> BS Filter preaches and judges and preaches some more and yet, doesn't seem to know much of anything, either about his own position or that of the US govt.
> 
> Like I said though, he has that right. Remember when Kerry said that in the US, you have the right to be stupid? He does indeed have that right, so leave him alone, wouldja?
> 
> Thanks, hon.
Click to expand...

Try that mind game on some naive college kids.  You're dumber than an empty box of Post Toasties.


----------



## BS Filter

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
Click to expand...

There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Who said legal? The country belongs to all citizens, whether they believe in your particular gods or not. Who is not going to take what land from who? I've got my own land, thanks. I have no need of yours.


Well you also have your own ideology - but still you work to strip everyone else of their’s. I’m sure you’ll come for the land soon enough.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.


There are also no requirements to keep and bear arms - yet you people try to convince everyone that one must be a member of a militia. If you’re going to make up requirements - you have to allow other people to do the same.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This country belongs to citizens....there's no requirement to fear any god or goddess involved.
> 
> 
> 
> There are also no requirements to keep and bear arms - yet you people try to convince everyone that one must be a member of a militia. If you’re going to make up requirements - you have to allow other people to do the same.
Click to expand...


What are all the words in the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What are all the words in the 2nd Amendment?


What are *all* of the words in 1st Amendment? Allow me to help you. It begins...


> “*Congress shall make no law*...”


So if conservatives acted like you progressive fascists, we would insist that Congress is expressly forbidden from creating law.

Seriously sweetie...why do you continue to try? If someone ran circles around me like this on a particular subject, I would model some humility and *never* challenge them.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
Click to expand...

I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?


----------



## P@triot

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
Click to expand...

The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.
Click to expand...

And you think they will be there forever?


----------



## bodecea

What do you guys think of the Apotheosis of Washington?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Luddly Neddite said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could not care any less what you believe.  What I do care about is the truth, and when you and your pals attempt to rewrite our American history about our founding fathers, you're going to be called on it.
> 
> 
> 
> And I could care less about what you believe...as long as you don't try to take my taxes or try to force me to involuntarily follow your dogma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
Click to expand...

Hilarious how the left are always fabricating outlandish strawman lies.


----------



## Weatherman2020

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think they will be there forever?
Click to expand...

Yes, when God created the universe they were there.
Dumbass.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
Click to expand...

It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the church never takes your taxes, never has.  The government takes your money.  Man, you're really confused.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think they will be there forever?
Click to expand...

They're gonna be there after you're gone.  Ha ha.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are all the words in the 2nd Amendment?
> 
> 
> 
> What are *all* of the words in 1st Amendment? Allow me to help you. It begins...
> 
> 
> 
> “*Congress shall make no law*...”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if conservatives acted like you progressive fascists, we would insist that Congress is expressly forbidden from creating law.
> 
> Seriously sweetie...why do you continue to try? If someone ran circles around me like this on a particular subject, I would model some humility and *never* challenge them.
Click to expand...


Those aren't all the words I hope you know. There is a qualifier to that...

It's truly sad that you walking in circles with your foot nailed to the floor translates in your brain to you running circles around anyone. You really should see someone about your delusions of grandeur. It's almost Trumpian.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
Click to expand...

No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
Click to expand...

Really?   You don't think those who actually served...those who gave the last full measure didn't pay for them with their blood?    

Again, another RW with NO respect for those who served.....for those who died.    You think those tombstones are government property.   How sad to be such as you.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and if the government takes my tax money and puts up crosses or cretches, that is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think they will be there forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're gonna be there after you're gone.  Ha ha.
Click to expand...

After I'm gone...most likely...but not forever.   BTW, I ask again.  What do you think of the Apotheosis of Washington?


----------



## SmokeALib

jillian said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one cares what you think.... certainly the law doesn't.
> 
> but here's some reading for you, hack
> 
> Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals
Click to expand...

I've been told that I'm an islamophobe, also. Perhaps I'm also a Muslim in that same article. You worthless leftists crack me up.


----------



## bodecea

SmokeALib said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to come out at this time as vehemently anti-gay and a proud homophobe.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one cares what you think.... certainly the law doesn't.
> 
> but here's some reading for you, hack
> 
> Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been told that I'm an islamophobe, also. Perhaps I'm also a Muslim in that same article. You worthless leftists crack me up.
Click to expand...

Who knows....are there multiple cases of people being rabidly against muslims who are found to be secret muslims?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
Click to expand...

Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think they will be there forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're gonna be there after you're gone.  Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I'm gone...most likely...but not forever.   BTW, I ask again.  What do you think of the Apotheosis of Washington?
Click to expand...

Nothing but the Kingdom of God is forever.  Never seen the apotheosis.  I have no thoughts on it.  It's a work of art, I hear.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgusting that the fundies are trying to force national cemeteries to put christian crosses on non-christian graves.
> 
> Why do christians hate the US constitution?
> 
> You're welcome to put what ever cult signs on your own and on your family graves but that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you think they will be there forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're gonna be there after you're gone.  Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I'm gone...most likely...but not forever.   BTW, I ask again.  What do you think of the Apotheosis of Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but the Kingdom of God is forever.  Never seen the apotheosis.  I have no thoughts on it.  It's a work of art, I hear.
Click to expand...

You mean the "work of art" in the center of the Capitol Rotunda which shows Washington as a god......well, maybe he is.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you've got a big job ahead of you.  Start with Arlington Cemetery.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?   You don't think those who actually served...those who gave the last full measure didn't pay for them with their blood?
> 
> Again, another RW with NO respect for those who served.....for those who died.    You think those tombstones are government property.   How sad to be such as you.
Click to expand...

Yep, government property.  Your attempt at marginalizing my point has failed.  Everyone knows what I mean.  You and your pal seawitch aren't going to get the results you're after.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
Click to expand...

Suddenly?   How about having served in the military for 20 + years.    Suddenly indeed.   How long did you serve, pray tell?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Cristian symbols all over Washington DC.  You have a big job ahead of you, better get to it, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> And you think they will be there forever?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're gonna be there after you're gone.  Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I'm gone...most likely...but not forever.   BTW, I ask again.  What do you think of the Apotheosis of Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but the Kingdom of God is forever.  Never seen the apotheosis.  I have no thoughts on it.  It's a work of art, I hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the "work of art" in the center of the Capitol Rotunda which shows Washington as a god......well, maybe he is.
Click to expand...

Whatever.  Yawwwn.  Your feeble weak jabs are fun to toy with.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> 
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly?   How about having served in the military for 20 + years.    Suddenly indeed.   How long did you serve, pray tell?
Click to expand...

Aren't you the poster that was whining yesterday about making posts personal?   My, you're a first class hypocrite, aren't you.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?   You don't think those who actually served...those who gave the last full measure didn't pay for them with their blood?
> 
> Again, another RW with NO respect for those who served.....for those who died.    You think those tombstones are government property.   How sad to be such as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, government property.  Your attempt at marginalizing my point has failed.  Everyone knows what I mean.  You and your pal seawitch aren't going to get the results you're after.
Click to expand...

No, tombstones are not government property, they are earned....earned by those who served.   You probably have no idea how that works.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> 
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?   You don't think those who actually served...those who gave the last full measure didn't pay for them with their blood?
> 
> Again, another RW with NO respect for those who served.....for those who died.    You think those tombstones are government property.   How sad to be such as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, government property.  Your attempt at marginalizing my point has failed.  Everyone knows what I mean.  You and your pal seawitch aren't going to get the results you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, tombstones are not government property, they are earned....earned by those who served.   You probably have no idea how that works.
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  Arlington is still government property.  Cool down now before you pop a blood vessel.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you think they will be there forever?
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna be there after you're gone.  Ha ha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After I'm gone...most likely...but not forever.   BTW, I ask again.  What do you think of the Apotheosis of Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but the Kingdom of God is forever.  Never seen the apotheosis.  I have no thoughts on it.  It's a work of art, I hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the "work of art" in the center of the Capitol Rotunda which shows Washington as a god......well, maybe he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  Yawwwn.  Your feeble weak jabs are fun to toy with.
Click to expand...

So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're gonna be there after you're gone.  Ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> After I'm gone...most likely...but not forever.   BTW, I ask again.  What do you think of the Apotheosis of Washington?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing but the Kingdom of God is forever.  Never seen the apotheosis.  I have no thoughts on it.  It's a work of art, I hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the "work of art" in the center of the Capitol Rotunda which shows Washington as a god......well, maybe he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  Yawwwn.  Your feeble weak jabs are fun to toy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.
Click to expand...

Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are referring to the gravestones...those are private and individual.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
Click to expand...


Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> 
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly?   How about having served in the military for 20 + years.    Suddenly indeed.   How long did you serve, pray tell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aren't you the poster that was whining yesterday about making posts personal?   My, you're a first class hypocrite, aren't you.
Click to expand...

It's personal to ask when you served when you question a vet's patriotism?  Ok, snowflake.  I got my answer.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> 
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?   You don't think those who actually served...those who gave the last full measure didn't pay for them with their blood?
> 
> Again, another RW with NO respect for those who served.....for those who died.    You think those tombstones are government property.   How sad to be such as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, government property.  Your attempt at marginalizing my point has failed.  Everyone knows what I mean.  You and your pal seawitch aren't going to get the results you're after.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, tombstones are not government property, they are earned....earned by those who served.   You probably have no idea how that works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you.  Arlington is still government property.  Cool down now before you pop a blood vessel.
Click to expand...

But the graves are personal with personally picked crosses, etc. on them.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> After I'm gone...most likely...but not forever.   BTW, I ask again.  What do you think of the Apotheosis of Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the Kingdom of God is forever.  Never seen the apotheosis.  I have no thoughts on it.  It's a work of art, I hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the "work of art" in the center of the Capitol Rotunda which shows Washington as a god......well, maybe he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  Yawwwn.  Your feeble weak jabs are fun to toy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
Click to expand...

another work of art in Washington D.C.


----------



## Tom Horn

bodecea said:


> It's personal to ask when you served when you question a vet's patriotism?  Ok, snowflake.  I got my answer.



You've done that more times than I can count to Vets here....and don't call anybody a "snowflake"...that's your cult's domain.


----------



## bodecea

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's personal to ask when you served when you question a vet's patriotism?  Ok, snowflake.  I got my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done that more times than I can count to Vets here....and don't call anybody a "snowflake"...that's your cult's domain.
Click to expand...

Oh really?   Go ahead and link a few.


----------



## Tom Horn

bodecea said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's personal to ask when you served when you question a vet's patriotism?  Ok, snowflake.  I got my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done that more times than I can count to Vets here....and don't call anybody a "snowflake"...that's your cult's domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?   Go ahead and link a few.
Click to expand...


Fuck off....everybody here knows your M.O.....Pete.


----------



## bodecea

Tom Horn said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's personal to ask when you served when you question a vet's patriotism?  Ok, snowflake.  I got my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done that more times than I can count to Vets here....and don't call anybody a "snowflake"...that's your cult's domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?   Go ahead and link a few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck off....everybody here knows your M.O.....Pete.
Click to expand...

"You've done that more times than I can count to Vets here"   And yet you cannot provide one example.   So, you punt.   Surprise surprise.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m practically speechless here. You can’t be that dumb, can you bodecea?
> 
> 
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
Click to expand...

I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing but the Kingdom of God is forever.  Never seen the apotheosis.  I have no thoughts on it.  It's a work of art, I hear.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the "work of art" in the center of the Capitol Rotunda which shows Washington as a god......well, maybe he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever.  Yawwwn.  Your feeble weak jabs are fun to toy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
Click to expand...

Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's personal to ask when you served when you question a vet's patriotism?  Ok, snowflake.  I got my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've done that more times than I can count to Vets here....and don't call anybody a "snowflake"...that's your cult's domain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh really?   Go ahead and link a few.
Click to expand...

No need.  Everyone knows how you and your butt buddy seaweed opperate.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the "work of art" in the center of the Capitol Rotunda which shows Washington as a god......well, maybe he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  Yawwwn.  Your feeble weak jabs are fun to toy with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
Click to expand...

Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.  Yawwwn.  Your feeble weak jabs are fun to toy with.
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
Click to expand...

Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> 
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
Click to expand...

Wait...who attacked who's patriotism?     And now when asked simply what branch of service you were in, you start crying....and attacking vets.   We know....we know.   Veterans are only to be supported if they fit your RW agenda.   Not that we aren't used to that kind of thing from non-servers such as yourself.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
Click to expand...

Paul was the L. Ron Hubbard or Joseph Smith of his day.   A scammer.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> 
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...who attacked who's patriotism?     And now when asked simply what branch of service you were in, you start crying....and attacking vets.   We know....we know.   Veterans are only to be supported if they fit your RW agenda.   Not that we aren't used to that kind of thing from non-servers such as yourself.
Click to expand...

You and your butt buddy attacked my patriotism by insinuating that because I didn't serve that I wasn't qualified to my position to criticize or offer my opinion here.  Go play your game with someone else.  You should be attacked by other vets and I hope you often are.  You and your butt buddy seaweed are the lowest form of vets, if you really are.  Probably got dishonorable discharges for blowing each other.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> 
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul was the L. Ron Hubbard or Joseph Smith of his day.   A scammer.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and you're full of crap.  You probably spent your entire military career in the brig.  You are a lowlife.  I don't consider you an authentic vet.  You dishonor real American vets.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul was the L. Ron Hubbard or Joseph Smith of his day.   A scammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and you're full of crap.  You probably spent your entire military career in the brig.  You are a lowlife.  I don't consider you an authentic vet.  You dishonor real American vets.
Click to expand...

It's always a pleasure to see where RW feelings towards veterans REALLY lie.   And thank you for your tax dollars paying my retirement.    You can show your disdain towards veterans all you want.   I still get paid.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...who attacked who's patriotism?     And now when asked simply what branch of service you were in, you start crying....and attacking vets.   We know....we know.   Veterans are only to be supported if they fit your RW agenda.   Not that we aren't used to that kind of thing from non-servers such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your butt buddy attacked my patriotism by insinuating that because I didn't serve that I wasn't qualified to my position to criticize or offer my opinion here.  Go play your game with someone else.  You should be attacked by other vets and I hope you often are.  You and your butt buddy seaweed are the lowest form of vets, if you really are.  Probably got dishonorable discharges for blowing each other.
Click to expand...

Who questioned who's patriotism first?    And now you are all butt hurt.....why?  Because we pointed out that you never served in the military and you had the nerve to go on about how the government OWNS the grave markers in Arlington.......and now you will denigrate veterans again.   Typical for you chickenhawk types.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul was the L. Ron Hubbard or Joseph Smith of his day.   A scammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and you're full of crap.  You probably spent your entire military career in the brig.  You are a lowlife.  I don't consider you an authentic vet.  You dishonor real American vets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always a pleasure to see where RW feelings towards veterans REALLY lie.   And thank you for your tax dollars paying my retirement.    You can show your disdain towards veterans all you want.   I still get paid.
Click to expand...

See, this is why you're a piece of crap.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul was the L. Ron Hubbard or Joseph Smith of his day.   A scammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and you're full of crap.  You probably spent your entire military career in the brig.  You are a lowlife.  I don't consider you an authentic vet.  You dishonor real American vets.
Click to expand...


Faux.....lol


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...who attacked who's patriotism?     And now when asked simply what branch of service you were in, you start crying....and attacking vets.   We know....we know.   Veterans are only to be supported if they fit your RW agenda.   Not that we aren't used to that kind of thing from non-servers such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your butt buddy attacked my patriotism by insinuating that because I didn't serve that I wasn't qualified to my position to criticize or offer my opinion here.  Go play your game with someone else.  You should be attacked by other vets and I hope you often are.  You and your butt buddy seaweed are the lowest form of vets, if you really are.  Probably got dishonorable discharges for blowing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who questioned who's patriotism first?    And now you are all butt hurt.....why?  Because we pointed out that you never served in the military and you had the nerve to go on about how the government OWNS the grave markers in Arlington.......and now you will denigrate veterans again.   Typical for you chickenhawk types.
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...who attacked who's patriotism?     And now when asked simply what branch of service you were in, you start crying....and attacking vets.   We know....we know.   Veterans are only to be supported if they fit your RW agenda.   Not that we aren't used to that kind of thing from non-servers such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your butt buddy attacked my patriotism by insinuating that because I didn't serve that I wasn't qualified to my position to criticize or offer my opinion here.  Go play your game with someone else.  You should be attacked by other vets and I hope you often are.  You and your butt buddy seaweed are the lowest form of vets, if you really are.  Probably got dishonorable discharges for blowing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who questioned who's patriotism first?    And now you are all butt hurt.....why?  Because we pointed out that you never served in the military and you had the nerve to go on about how the government OWNS the grave markers in Arlington.......and now you will denigrate veterans again.   Typical for you chickenhawk types.
Click to expand...

Authentic vets abhor trash like you.  You've a sick piece of crap.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> The individual tombstones....serious as any vet who knows how it works can be.   Families pick tombstones, not the government.
> 
> 
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
Click to expand...


Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?


----------



## Seawytch

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul was the L. Ron Hubbard or Joseph Smith of his day.   A scammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and you're full of crap.  You probably spent your entire military career in the brig.  You are a lowlife.  I don't consider you an authentic vet.  You dishonor real American vets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always a pleasure to see where RW feelings towards veterans REALLY lie.   And thank you for your tax dollars paying my retirement.    You can show your disdain towards veterans all you want.   I still get paid.
Click to expand...


Payday just around the corner


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...who attacked who's patriotism?     And now when asked simply what branch of service you were in, you start crying....and attacking vets.   We know....we know.   Veterans are only to be supported if they fit your RW agenda.   Not that we aren't used to that kind of thing from non-servers such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your butt buddy attacked my patriotism by insinuating that because I didn't serve that I wasn't qualified to my position to criticize or offer my opinion here.  Go play your game with someone else.  You should be attacked by other vets and I hope you often are.  You and your butt buddy seaweed are the lowest form of vets, if you really are.  Probably got dishonorable discharges for blowing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who questioned who's patriotism first?    And now you are all butt hurt.....why?  Because we pointed out that you never served in the military and you had the nerve to go on about how the government OWNS the grave markers in Arlington.......and now you will denigrate veterans again.   Typical for you chickenhawk types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...who attacked who's patriotism?     And now when asked simply what branch of service you were in, you start crying....and attacking vets.   We know....we know.   Veterans are only to be supported if they fit your RW agenda.   Not that we aren't used to that kind of thing from non-servers such as yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your butt buddy attacked my patriotism by insinuating that because I didn't serve that I wasn't qualified to my position to criticize or offer my opinion here.  Go play your game with someone else.  You should be attacked by other vets and I hope you often are.  You and your butt buddy seaweed are the lowest form of vets, if you really are.  Probably got dishonorable discharges for blowing each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who questioned who's patriotism first?    And now you are all butt hurt.....why?  Because we pointed out that you never served in the military and you had the nerve to go on about how the government OWNS the grave markers in Arlington.......and now you will denigrate veterans again.   Typical for you chickenhawk types.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Authentic vets abhor trash like you.  You've a sick piece of crap.
Click to expand...

Are you an authentic vet?   Do you speak for them?   Thank you for once again showing what trumpanzees are REALLY all about when it comes to vets and vet support.  And I do appreciate your tax donation to my retirement.


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paul was the L. Ron Hubbard or Joseph Smith of his day.   A scammer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, and you're full of crap.  You probably spent your entire military career in the brig.  You are a lowlife.  I don't consider you an authentic vet.  You dishonor real American vets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's always a pleasure to see where RW feelings towards veterans REALLY lie.   And thank you for your tax dollars paying my retirement.    You can show your disdain towards veterans all you want.   I still get paid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Payday just around the corner
Click to expand...

Yep....they sure are useful.....their tax money at least........


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> 
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
Click to expand...

Isn't it interesting how triggered he got when he was simply asked if he served?    Makes one wonder why so sensitive about it............


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's government property, government pays for it.  You can't win here.  Move on.
> 
> 
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
Click to expand...

I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how triggered he got when he was simply asked if he served?    Makes one wonder why so sensitive about it............
Click to expand...

You two lezbos are the sensitive ones.  You lose the argument, so you make it personal.  I pity you two.  Your future isn't a good one.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how triggered he got when he was simply asked if he served?    Makes one wonder why so sensitive about it............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two lezbos are the sensitive ones.  You lose the argument, so you make it personal.  I pity you two.  Your future isn't a good one.
Click to expand...

And how did we "lose the argument"?  And who questioned our patriotism again?   

Still waiting to understand why you go all snowflakey about not having served.  What's the background story there?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
Click to expand...

And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Isn't it interesting how triggered he got when he was simply asked if he served?    Makes one wonder why so sensitive about it............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You two lezbos are the sensitive ones.  You lose the argument, so you make it personal.  I pity you two.  Your future isn't a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how did we "lose the argument"?  And who questioned our patriotism again?
> 
> Still waiting to understand why you go all snowflakey about not having served.  What's the background story there?
Click to expand...

I have the respect of authentic vets here on this forum.  I don't want or need yours or your box lunch sister.  Tell me, why do you lezbos use dildoes? Can't get a real man?  I picture you two at about 260 lbs and butch haircuts.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly, oh my such a patriot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
Click to expand...

I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
Click to expand...

Keep it coming.   It's always a plus for everyone who reads these threads and posts to see what trumpanzees REALLY think about our military veterans.....especially from trumpanzees who never experienced the military themselves in any way.


Again, did I mention my thanks for your tax money going for my retirement check?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep it coming.   It's always a plus for everyone who reads these threads and posts to see what trumpanzees REALLY think about our military veterans.....especially from trumpanzees who never experienced the military themselves in any way.
> 
> 
> Again, did I mention my thanks for your tax money going for my retirement check?
Click to expand...

Oh, we real Patriots are used to the bottom feeders that hide in our military and merely exist for the benefits because they can't compete in the real world.  There's two kinds of Veterans.  The real Patriots and the losers, like you two lezbos.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep it coming.   It's always a plus for everyone who reads these threads and posts to see what trumpanzees REALLY think about our military veterans.....especially from trumpanzees who never experienced the military themselves in any way.
> 
> 
> Again, did I mention my thanks for your tax money going for my retirement check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, we real Patriots are used to the bottom feeders that hide in our military and merely exist for the benefits because they can't compete in the real world.  There's two kinds of Veterans.  The real Patriots and the losers, like you two lezbos.
Click to expand...

What makes you a "real" patriot?  Could it be your lack of serving?   Could it be your denigrating veterans?   Could it be your hatred of the 1st Amendment?   

What is it exactly?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are *all* of the words in 1st Amendment? Allow me to help you. It begins...
> 
> 
> 
> “*Congress shall make no law*...”
> 
> 
> 
> So if conservatives acted like you progressive fascists, we would insist that Congress is expressly forbidden from creating law.
> 
> Seriously sweetie...why do you continue to try? If someone ran circles around me like this on a particular subject, I would model some humility and *never* challenge them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't all the words I hope you know. There is a qualifier to that...
Click to expand...

Exactly sweetie. Just like the 2nd Amendment! Game. Set. Match.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are *all* of the words in 1st Amendment? Allow me to help you. It begins...
> 
> 
> 
> “*Congress shall make no law*...”
> 
> 
> 
> So if conservatives acted like you progressive fascists, we would insist that Congress is expressly forbidden from creating law.
> 
> Seriously sweetie...why do you continue to try? If someone ran circles around me like this on a particular subject, I would model some humility and *never* challenge them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those aren't all the words I hope you know. There is a qualifier to that...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly sweetie. Just like the 2nd Amendment! Game. Set. Match.
Click to expand...

Love the 2nd Amendment...all minorities and women should be trained and armed.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep it coming.   It's always a plus for everyone who reads these threads and posts to see what trumpanzees REALLY think about our military veterans.....especially from trumpanzees who never experienced the military themselves in any way.
> 
> 
> Again, did I mention my thanks for your tax money going for my retirement check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, we real Patriots are used to the bottom feeders that hide in our military and merely exist for the benefits because they can't compete in the real world.  There's two kinds of Veterans.  The real Patriots and the losers, like you two lezbos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you a "real" patriot?  Could it be your lack of serving?   Could it be your denigrating veterans?   Could it be your hatred of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> What is it exactly?
Click to expand...

I didn't use the military to hide in like you and your sob sister.  The real Patriots here know what you two are.  Tell me why you two hate men, but use fake penises for pleasure?  Real men don't care for 260 lb women, huh.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep it coming.   It's always a plus for everyone who reads these threads and posts to see what trumpanzees REALLY think about our military veterans.....especially from trumpanzees who never experienced the military themselves in any way.
> 
> 
> Again, did I mention my thanks for your tax money going for my retirement check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, we real Patriots are used to the bottom feeders that hide in our military and merely exist for the benefits because they can't compete in the real world.  There's two kinds of Veterans.  The real Patriots and the losers, like you two lezbos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you a "real" patriot?  Could it be your lack of serving?   Could it be your denigrating veterans?   Could it be your hatred of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> What is it exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't use the military to hide in like you and your sob sister.  The real Patriots here know what you two are.  Tell me why you two hate men, but use fake penises for pleasure?  Real men don't care for 260 lb women, huh.
Click to expand...

So you think people are in the military to hide.   This is getting better and better.   Let your hatred of our military veterans all hang out for everyone here to read.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Missouri_Mike said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the she/he just refer to the cops as a he? While complaining he/she should expect to not be addressed that way?
Click to expand...

*How about "OTHER"*


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it coming.   It's always a plus for everyone who reads these threads and posts to see what trumpanzees REALLY think about our military veterans.....especially from trumpanzees who never experienced the military themselves in any way.
> 
> 
> Again, did I mention my thanks for your tax money going for my retirement check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, we real Patriots are used to the bottom feeders that hide in our military and merely exist for the benefits because they can't compete in the real world.  There's two kinds of Veterans.  The real Patriots and the losers, like you two lezbos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you a "real" patriot?  Could it be your lack of serving?   Could it be your denigrating veterans?   Could it be your hatred of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> What is it exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't use the military to hide in like you and your sob sister.  The real Patriots here know what you two are.  Tell me why you two hate men, but use fake penises for pleasure?  Real men don't care for 260 lb women, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think people are in the military to hide.   This is getting better and better.   Let your hatred of our military veterans all hang out for everyone here to read.
Click to expand...

Losers like you and your sob sister use the military to hide and suck off the good decent taxpayers.  You're pitiful to keep trying to put yourself among the real Patriots of America.  The real Patriots on this forum know what losers you two dykes are.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it coming.   It's always a plus for everyone who reads these threads and posts to see what trumpanzees REALLY think about our military veterans.....especially from trumpanzees who never experienced the military themselves in any way.
> 
> 
> Again, did I mention my thanks for your tax money going for my retirement check?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we real Patriots are used to the bottom feeders that hide in our military and merely exist for the benefits because they can't compete in the real world.  There's two kinds of Veterans.  The real Patriots and the losers, like you two lezbos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes you a "real" patriot?  Could it be your lack of serving?   Could it be your denigrating veterans?   Could it be your hatred of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> What is it exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't use the military to hide in like you and your sob sister.  The real Patriots here know what you two are.  Tell me why you two hate men, but use fake penises for pleasure?  Real men don't care for 260 lb women, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think people are in the military to hide.   This is getting better and better.   Let your hatred of our military veterans all hang out for everyone here to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losers like you and your sob sister use the military to hide and suck off the good decent taxpayers.  You're pitiful to keep trying to put yourself among the real Patriots of America.  The real Patriots on this forum know what losers you two dykes are.
Click to expand...

And even MORE better...saying that people in the military suck off the good decent taxpayers.   This is a very clear picture of you and your REAL feelings about our wonderful military.   Thank you for being so honest and putting your beliefs down so clearly.   Your words will make some wonderful quotes in the future....when referring to what people like you REALLY think about our veterans.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we real Patriots are used to the bottom feeders that hide in our military and merely exist for the benefits because they can't compete in the real world.  There's two kinds of Veterans.  The real Patriots and the losers, like you two lezbos.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you a "real" patriot?  Could it be your lack of serving?   Could it be your denigrating veterans?   Could it be your hatred of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> What is it exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't use the military to hide in like you and your sob sister.  The real Patriots here know what you two are.  Tell me why you two hate men, but use fake penises for pleasure?  Real men don't care for 260 lb women, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think people are in the military to hide.   This is getting better and better.   Let your hatred of our military veterans all hang out for everyone here to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losers like you and your sob sister use the military to hide and suck off the good decent taxpayers.  You're pitiful to keep trying to put yourself among the real Patriots of America.  The real Patriots on this forum know what losers you two dykes are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And even MORE better...saying that people in the military suck off the good decent taxpayers.   This is a very clear picture of you and your REAL feelings about our wonderful military.   Thank you for being so honest and putting your beliefs down so clearly.   Your words will make some wonderful quotes in the future....when referring to what people like you REALLY think about our veterans.
Click to expand...

You're such a lying weasel.  I said losers like you and your dyke partner.  Everyone can see what you're doing.  You're a pitiful loser troll.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No, those tombstones are paid for by sacrifice and blood, not your measly tax dollars.


Oh look the anti-American hatriot suddenly acting all gung-ho patriot. 

They are STILL crosses on government property sweetie.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> You think those tombstones are government property.


They _are_ government property, you nitwit.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you a "real" patriot?  Could it be your lack of serving?   Could it be your denigrating veterans?   Could it be your hatred of the 1st Amendment?
> 
> What is it exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use the military to hide in like you and your sob sister.  The real Patriots here know what you two are.  Tell me why you two hate men, but use fake penises for pleasure?  Real men don't care for 260 lb women, huh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you think people are in the military to hide.   This is getting better and better.   Let your hatred of our military veterans all hang out for everyone here to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losers like you and your sob sister use the military to hide and suck off the good decent taxpayers.  You're pitiful to keep trying to put yourself among the real Patriots of America.  The real Patriots on this forum know what losers you two dykes are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And even MORE better...saying that people in the military suck off the good decent taxpayers.   This is a very clear picture of you and your REAL feelings about our wonderful military.   Thank you for being so honest and putting your beliefs down so clearly.   Your words will make some wonderful quotes in the future....when referring to what people like you REALLY think about our veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're such a lying weasel.  I said losers like you and your dyke partner.  Everyone can see what you're doing.  You're a pitiful loser troll.
Click to expand...

And yet even more denigration of veterans.   You must have really been rejected by either a vet or a recruiter.....no, wait, that would have required you to even have a tiny desire to serve this country.   I'm not seeing that as a possibility with you.  You aren't INCEL, are you?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't use the military to hide in like you and your sob sister.  The real Patriots here know what you two are.  Tell me why you two hate men, but use fake penises for pleasure?  Real men don't care for 260 lb women, huh.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think people are in the military to hide.   This is getting better and better.   Let your hatred of our military veterans all hang out for everyone here to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Losers like you and your sob sister use the military to hide and suck off the good decent taxpayers.  You're pitiful to keep trying to put yourself among the real Patriots of America.  The real Patriots on this forum know what losers you two dykes are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And even MORE better...saying that people in the military suck off the good decent taxpayers.   This is a very clear picture of you and your REAL feelings about our wonderful military.   Thank you for being so honest and putting your beliefs down so clearly.   Your words will make some wonderful quotes in the future....when referring to what people like you REALLY think about our veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're such a lying weasel.  I said losers like you and your dyke partner.  Everyone can see what you're doing.  You're a pitiful loser troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet even more denigration of veterans.   You must have really been rejected by either a vet or a recruiter.....no, wait, that would have required you to even have a tiny desire to serve this country.   I'm not seeing that as a possibility with you.  You aren't INCEL, are you?
Click to expand...

Now you've got me laughing.  You poor pitiful creature.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those tombstones are government property.
> 
> 
> 
> They _are_ government property, you nitwit.
Click to expand...

They are not...they are ordered and what is on them is chose by family members.   If it's up to the government, they wouldn't even be there....it's an individual, private decision....a right earned.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those tombstones are government property.
> 
> 
> 
> They _are_ government property, you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not...they are ordered and what is on them is chose by family members.
Click to expand...

So all 80,000 families chose the exact same white cross with the exact same dimensions?!? Including all of the Jewish families?!?


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those tombstones are government property.
> 
> 
> 
> They _are_ government property, you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not...they are ordered and what is on them is chose by family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all 80,000 families chose the exact same white cross with the exact same dimensions?!? Including all of the Jewish families?!?
Click to expand...


Do you even know what tombstones look like in Arlington?   It sounds like you don't....


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those tombstones are government property.
> 
> 
> 
> They _are_ government property, you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not...they are ordered and what is on them is chose by family members.   If it's up to the government, they wouldn't even be there....it's an individual, private decision....a right earned.
Click to expand...

Rights aren't earned.  Idiot.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those tombstones are government property.
> 
> 
> 
> They _are_ government property, you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not...they are ordered and what is on them is chose by family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all 80,000 families chose the exact same white cross with the exact same dimensions?!? Including all of the Jewish families?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what tombstones look like in Arlington?   It sounds like you don't....View attachment 190186 View attachment 190187
Click to expand...

Look at all those crosses.  Burns your lying butt, huh.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those tombstones are government property.
> 
> 
> 
> They _are_ government property, you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not...they are ordered and what is on them is chose by family members.   If it's up to the government, they wouldn't even be there....it's an individual, private decision....a right earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rights aren't earned.  Idiot.
Click to expand...

The Right to a grave and marker at Military cemetaries...the right to a military pension...the right to VA care most certainly are earned.   You sure don't know much about the military in this country, do you?   Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think those tombstones are government property.
> 
> 
> 
> They _are_ government property, you nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not...they are ordered and what is on them is chose by family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So all 80,000 families chose the exact same white cross with the exact same dimensions?!? Including all of the Jewish families?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even know what tombstones look like in Arlington?   It sounds like you don't....View attachment 190186 View attachment 190187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look at all those crosses.  Burns your lying butt, huh.
Click to expand...

You are blind, aren't you?


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?


Did _you_ serve?


----------



## bodecea

Order a Headstone, Marker or Medallion for a Veteran Buried in a Private Cemetery - National Cemetery Administration

Something that certain people in this thread know nothing about.....


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
Click to expand...

21 years.  Retired Navy.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Order a Headstone, Marker or Medallion for a Veteran Buried in a Private Cemetery - National Cemetery Administration
> 
> Something that certain people in this thread know nothing about.....


From your own link my dear...


> For a Government-furnished burial or memorial headstone


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
Click to expand...

A. Thank you for your service

B. Are you Seawytch’s S.O.?


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order a Headstone, Marker or Medallion for a Veteran Buried in a Private Cemetery - National Cemetery Administration
> 
> Something that certain people in this thread know nothing about.....
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link my dear...
> 
> 
> 
> For a Government-furnished burial or memorial headstone
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Right...they furnish it...but it is earned by the member.....it's his/hers and the family makes the decision as to what is on it, religion-wise...NOT the government.


----------



## bodecea

Available Emblems of Belief for Placement on Government Headstones and Markers - National Cemetery Administration  All the choices given to the member/families....NOT decided by the government.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Right...they furnish it...but it is earned by the member.....it's his/hers and the family makes the decision as to what is on it, religion-wise...NOT the government.


Well *nobody* argues that it’s not “earned”. It’s absolutely earned. But the point is, the public owned land and the public “furnished” headstones are covered in religious symbols.


----------



## Uncensored2008

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.




You ain't sentient, but stupid is stupid.



Look, you hate Science Matty, we all know that.

But a rock is not a tree, even if it "identifies" as a tree,  A rabbit is not a solar system.

Delusional fools playing make believe does not alter reality.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...they furnish it...but it is earned by the member.....it's his/hers and the family makes the decision as to what is on it, religion-wise...NOT the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Well *nobody* argues that it’s not “earned”. It’s absolutely earned. But the point is, the public owned land and the public “furnished” headstones are covered in religious symbols.
Click to expand...

And the headstones are the CHOICE of the individual families NOT the government....and they don't even HAVE TO have religious symbols.   Allowing all religions is just as free....I'm surprised you don't see that.


----------



## P@triot

Uncensored2008 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't sentient, but stupid is stupid.
> 
> Look, you hate Science Matty, we all know that.
> 
> But a rock is not a tree, even if it "identifies" as a tree,  A rabbit is not a solar system.
> 
> Delusional fools playing make believe does not alter reality.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...they furnish it...but it is earned by the member.....it's his/hers and the family makes the decision as to what is on it, religion-wise...NOT the government.
> 
> 
> 
> Well *nobody* argues that it’s not “earned”. It’s absolutely earned. But the point is, the public owned land and the public “furnished” headstones are covered in religious symbols.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the headstones are the CHOICE of the individual families NOT the government....and they don't even HAVE TO have religious symbols.   Allowing all religions is just as free....I'm surprised you don't see that.
Click to expand...

I’m surprised you don’t see that a cross in a public school is no different than a cross at Arlington.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.




That time better be pretty fucking soon, or there will be nothing left to rational society..

In "1984."Winston Smith was tortured until he not only claimed that his tormentor had six fingers, but actually saw them.

That is what is happening here. Once the majority truly believes that the torturers actually have sex fingers, then the link to objective reality is lost and we tumble into dark ages.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlackFlag said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
Click to expand...


Make your move Comrade.


----------



## Missouri_Mike

Dan Stubbs said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did the she/he just refer to the cops as a he? While complaining he/she should expect to not be addressed that way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *How about "OTHER"*
Click to expand...

How about we just call everyone what they are. No amount of makeup, surgery or clothing makes a man a woman and vice versa.


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have no problem with Washington as a god.   Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
Click to expand...


He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.


----------



## Uncensored2008

BlackFlag said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
Click to expand...



True Comrade.

We normals know how to shoot and hit what we aim at. 

Radical terrorists like you account for a thousandth of a percent among the Stalinist democrats. Even if you are the badass you claim to be, you are insignificant.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lysistrata said:


> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.






Zat rite sploogy?

I take it you have an extra special gospel written by Muhammad himself that tells you the real truthiness, da Comrade?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
Click to expand...

Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order a Headstone, Marker or Medallion for a Veteran Buried in a Private Cemetery - National Cemetery Administration
> 
> Something that certain people in this thread know nothing about.....
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link my dear...
> 
> 
> 
> For a Government-furnished burial or memorial headstone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right...they furnish it...but it is earned by the member.....it's his/hers and the family makes the decision as to what is on it, religion-wise...NOT the government.
Click to expand...

Those crosses are on government property.  That's what you abhor.  Must be difficult living with that hate in your heart day after day after day. ........


----------



## Lysistrata

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zat rite sploogy?
> 
> I take it you have an extra special gospel written by Muhammad himself that tells you the real truthiness, da Comrade?
Click to expand...


I have no connection with the Muslim faith except once visiting a predominantly Muslim country, where I was treated with the utmost of courtesy, respect, and friendship, and also living in a community with many Muslim neighbors. There is nothing to suggest that Saul of Tarsus ever met Jesus and nothing to suggest a connection between himself and any supreme being. What Saul wrote came out of his own head. If I sat down tonight and wrote down my own thoughts, would you perceive it as a message from a supreme being?
So Saul had a thought. How many millions of people have lived after him? What are their thoughts? Including the thoughts of people, including most women, who were not taught to be literate and set down their thoughts for posterity.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order a Headstone, Marker or Medallion for a Veteran Buried in a Private Cemetery - National Cemetery Administration
> 
> Something that certain people in this thread know nothing about.....
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link my dear...
> 
> 
> 
> For a Government-furnished burial or memorial headstone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right...they furnish it...but it is earned by the member.....it's his/hers and the family makes the decision as to what is on it, religion-wise...NOT the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those crosses are on government property.  That's what you abhor.  Must be difficult living with that hate in your heart day after day after day. ........
Click to expand...

Exactly...but what is on them is CHOSEN by private individuals...NOT by the government.  Why is it that you refuse to get that?    Or, if you want to call this an acceptable government property issue, then you would  have NO problem with individuals of any religion possible putting their symbols up on government property such as parts and in front of courthouses at taxpayers' expense if christians are allowed to.  Is that what you are advocating?   If so, I can accept that.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


What 'truth'? You don't possess truth. You only possess bigotry, which is totally worthless. The opinion of the inferior. Well fucking done, dummy. *slow clap*.

This is an issue that really doesn't affect heterosexuals who possess an *actual* life. I truly don't understand you homophobe morons. Get the fuck over yourselves before you get a smack in the puss. Stop attempting to use 'science and biology' - you simply aren't _qualified_, deplorable. This is a stupid, pointless battle you rage to feel superior over other human beings because religion, End of discussion, you cur. You fail. Say this to a gay/lesbian/transgendered person, I dare you. I would watch video of them knocking your limp dick into the dirt for your stupid POV. I'd be behind them cheering because you seem too stupid to exist. Get help, you cur.

How's that 'Making America Great Again', going so far, jackass? Your opinion makes me puke. However, I know you're so inconsequential that when society eventually throws you and your kind under the bus of insignificance you so deserve, everyone will forget you and the rest of us will continue to evolve.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.*  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.
Click to expand...

And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.   It's quite laughable, isn't it?

We sure are getting to know true trumpanzee feelings towards veterans.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lysistrata said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zat rite sploogy?
> 
> I take it you have an extra special gospel written by Muhammad himself that tells you the real truthiness, da Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no connection with the Muslim faith except once visiting a predominantly Muslim country, where I was treated with the utmost of courtesy, respect, and friendship, and also living in a community with many Muslim neighbors. There is nothing to suggest that Saul of Tarsus ever met Jesus and nothing to suggest a connection between himself and any supreme being. What Saul wrote came out of his own head. If I sat down tonight and wrote down my own thoughts, would you perceive it as a message from a supreme being?
> So Saul had a thought. How many millions of people have lived after him? What are their thoughts? Including the thoughts of people, including most women, who were not taught to be literate and set down their thoughts for posterity.
Click to expand...


Yes, you hate Christians, we get it.

However, virtually EVERYTHING in the New Testament flat out says that Paul was chosen of God on the road;

{
As he neared Damascus on his journey, suddenly a light from heaven flashed around him. He fell to the ground and heard a voice say to him, "Saul, Saul, why do you persecute me?"

"Who are you, Lord?" Saul asked.

"I am Jesus, whom you are persecuting," he replied. "Now get up and go into the city, and you will be told what you must do."

The men traveling with Saul stood there speechless; they heard the sound but did not see anyone. Saul got up from the ground, but when he opened his eyes he could see nothing. So they led him by the hand into Damascus. For three days he was blind, and did not eat or drink anything.
— Acts 9:3–9, NIV}

You have a heart filled with hate and a head filled with shit.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> This is a stupid, pointless battle you rage to feel superior over other human beings because religion,


Leave it to an _ignorant_ fascist to proclaim that an officer being reprimanded for accurately filing a police report (in complete accordance with science and biology) to be a “stupid, pointless battle”.

Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> You only possess bigotry, which is totally worthless.


Vintage ignorant fascist....it is “bigotry” to recognize science and biology. It is “bigotry” to call a man a man and a woman a woman. It is “bigotry” to accept reality.

Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.*  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.
Click to expand...

For the record bodecea - I do *not* agree with this at all. Anyone who served deserves respect. Anyone who did it for 21 years deserve a lot of respect.

Thank you for your service.


----------



## bodecea

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zat rite sploogy?
> 
> I take it you have an extra special gospel written by Muhammad himself that tells you the real truthiness, da Comrade?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no connection with the Muslim faith except once visiting a predominantly Muslim country, where I was treated with the utmost of courtesy, respect, and friendship, and also living in a community with many Muslim neighbors. There is nothing to suggest that Saul of Tarsus ever met Jesus and nothing to suggest a connection between himself and any supreme being. What Saul wrote came out of his own head. If I sat down tonight and wrote down my own thoughts, would you perceive it as a message from a supreme being?
> So Saul had a thought. How many millions of people have lived after him? What are their thoughts? Including the thoughts of people, including most women, who were not taught to be literate and set down their thoughts for posterity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you hate Christians, we get it.
> 
> However, virtually EVERYTHING in the New Testament flat out says that Paul was chosen of God on the road;
> 
> {
> As he neared Damascus on his journey, suddenly a light from heaven flashed around him. He fell to the ground and heard a voice say to him, "Saul, Saul, why do you persecute me?"
> 
> "Who are you, Lord?" Saul asked.
> 
> "I am Jesus, whom you are persecuting," he replied. "Now get up and go into the city, and you will be told what you must do."
> 
> The men traveling with Saul stood there speechless; they heard the sound but did not see anyone. Saul got up from the ground, but when he opened his eyes he could see nothing. So they led him by the hand into Damascus. For three days he was blind, and did not eat or drink anything.
> — Acts 9:3–9, NIV}
> 
> You have a heart filled with hate and a head filled with shit.
Click to expand...

And, of course, we have WHO'S word that really happened?   L. Ron Hubbard says he was telling the truth....Joseph Smith says he was telling the truth.......


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> How's that 'Making America Great Again', going so far, jackass?


It’s going _incredible_. Actually, it’s going beyond incredible. Record highs in the stock market. Record lows in unemployment. Constitutional government restored. Liberty expanded. Border secured. America first.

It’s just a bonus that all of it is causing anti-American, fascist hatriots such as yourself to lose your shit. The meltdowns you keep having are priceless. Your tears of frustration, immaturity, and hatred are like drops of Cristal. We’re overflowing in it in this epic MAGA party and we are enjoying every last drop. Keep those tears flowing sweetie!


----------



## Picaro

Just a reminder to all that the 'Gay Rights' hoax in the U.S. was founded by a card carrying Communist and avid NAMBLA supporter to his dying day, and nothing this sicko pedophile 'movement's' advocates say has any credibility, it's 'science' is entirely fake, and most of the other assorted sicko gimps and deviants are anxious for this particular sicko fetish to succeed so they can 'normalize' their own; if you can sell this pedo-friendly sicko shit and public health menace as an actual 'politically protected minority' instead of just a collection of neurotic fetishists you can sell the moron masses literally anything at all, just like Stalin, the Nazis, and the Maoists did.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!



Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Say this to a gay/lesbian/transgendered person, I dare you. I would watch video of them knocking your limp dick into the dirt for your stupid POV. I'd be behind them cheering because you seem too stupid to exist.


So like a typical fascist, you would cheer violence against free speech? Hmm. Why am I not surprised? Oh yeah, I remember now. Because you’re an anti-American fascist hatriot.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
Click to expand...

That’s why *We the People* own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suddenly? Again I will ask you which branch of service you voluntarily joined.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
Click to expand...


It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably. 

It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".

That not the tone you were going for?


----------



## Picaro

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
Click to expand...


Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's that 'Making America Great Again', going so far, jackass?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s going _incredible_. Actually, it’s going beyond incredible. Record highs in the stock market. Record lows in unemployment. Constitutional government restored. Liberty expanded. Border secured. America first.
> 
> It’s just a bonus that all of it is causing anti-American, fascist hatriots such as yourself to lose your shit. The meltdowns you keep having are priceless. Your tears of frustration, immaturity, and hatred are like drops of Cristal. We’re overflowing in it in this epic MAGA party and we are enjoying every last drop. Keep those tears flowing sweetie!
Click to expand...


You're just rolling around in shit and calling it 'champagne.' Just like a pig. Pathetic. Perhaps steer clear from the rest of us, kay? Because you *stink.* Take a shower once in a while, deplorable.


----------



## Seawytch

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order a Headstone, Marker or Medallion for a Veteran Buried in a Private Cemetery - National Cemetery Administration
> 
> Something that certain people in this thread know nothing about.....
> 
> 
> 
> From your own link my dear...
> 
> 
> 
> For a Government-furnished burial or memorial headstone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right...they furnish it...but it is earned by the member.....it's his/hers and the family makes the decision as to what is on it, religion-wise...NOT the government.
Click to expand...


The government furnishes me a nice monthly pension...I get to decide where it's spent...not the government.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Just like a pig. Pathetic. Perhaps steer clear from the rest of us, kay?


Mmmm...man your tears taste _delicious_. Unfortunately there are so many of them, we can’t drink them all down. So much of it is getting wasted. But....keep them coming sweetie!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. Thank you for your service
> 
> B. Are you Seawytch’s S.O.?
Click to expand...


You're welcome. Are you BSFlag's friend with benefits?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> The government furnishes me a nice monthly pension...I get to decide where it's spent...not the government.


As you should. But that’s not the issue sweetie. The issue is religious symbols on government. Refocus now, ok?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Picaro said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
Click to expand...


The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.


----------



## bodecea

Picaro said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
Click to expand...

   Legal gay marriage is here in all 50 states.   I am SO sorry if it destroyed your marriage....there were those on the Right who said if gay marriage was legalized, their wives would divorce their husbands and marry women.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. Thank you for your service
> 
> B. Are you Seawytch’s S.O.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Are you BSFlag's friend with benefits?
Click to expand...

No. I have no idea who that is. I’m married and I don’t cheat on my wife. Why did that question offend you so much when you openly declare that your gay as does Bodecea? And you both served in maritime services. It doesn’t seem like that much of a stretch. I’m sorry that was soooooooo offensive to you.

Frankly, I think Bodecea should have been the one offended. She’s much nicer and much more informed. Seems like she would be out of your league.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.


So you’re saying that progressives are so weak-minded, that campaign marketing can buy your votes?

Yeah...that seems about right from the mindless left.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Say this to a gay/lesbian/transgendered person, I dare you. I would watch video of them knocking your limp dick into the dirt for your stupid POV. I'd be behind them cheering because you seem too stupid to exist.
> 
> 
> 
> So like a typical fascist, you would cheer violence against free speech? Hmm. Why am I not surprised? Oh yeah, I remember now. Because you’re an anti-American fascist hatriot.
Click to expand...


Anti-American? Nope. I Love this country. Anti-white trash anti-Anerica pseudo-citizen? Yep. I love seeing you idiots suffer.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The government furnishes me a nice monthly pension...I get to decide where it's spent...not the government.
> 
> 
> 
> As you should. But that’s not the issue sweetie. The issue is religious symbols on government. Refocus now, ok?
Click to expand...

The religious symbols are the choice of the member or the family of the member, not the government.

As to religious public displays, those that have historical significance as part of treasured architecture should stay, but my tax dollars absolutely should not go to non secular  holiday religious displays.


----------



## bodecea

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
Click to expand...

Actually, it was the 2nd time...and it took churches having their congregations, children and all, go out on street corners and wave their Yes on H8 signs on Sundays.   Several years before that was Prop 22.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> So you’re saying that progressives are so weak-minded, that campaign marketing can buy your votes?
> 
> Yeah...that seems about right from the mindless left.
Click to expand...


I'm not saying ANYTHING you're saying, bigot. Or even proclaiming I'm saying. Don't you get it? You have NO POINT, dumdum. I'm not a Democrat. You label me as such just because I disagree with you. Because of this, your worthless (Yes, I said worthless) opinions aren't worth the time of most thinking individuals. Maybe, get a better fucking hobby.


----------



## Picaro

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
Click to expand...


Yes, because some obviously mentally ill tard now thinks he's a 'woman' can now find a lawyer who will sue some hapless public servant for essentially refusing to indulge the sicko's mental disorder, you want to call that 'wrong'. you're as sick in the head as that stupid gimp who obviously refuses psychiatric care and will likely demand the state pay for his compulsive desire to severely mutilate himself, next.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A. Thank you for your service
> 
> B. Are you Seawytch’s S.O.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Are you BSFlag's friend with benefits?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. I have no idea who that is. I’m married and I don’t cheat on my wife. Why did that question offend you so much when you openly declare that your gay as does Bodecea? And you both served in maritime services. It doesn’t seem like that much of a stretch. I’m sorry that was soooooooo offensive to you.
> 
> Frankly, I think Bodecea should have been the one offended. She’s much nicer and much more informed. Seems like she would be out of your league.
Click to expand...


I wasn't offended, but you certainly seem to be, rushing to assert your heterosexual creds (like THAT matters).

I am married too as you well know. I have a _*wife*_ of 21 years.

You and BSflag are both "patriots" that never served...so it's not such a stretch. Sorry if I got your super straight hackles up.

At least he _wanted_ to serve and was, apparently unable to.


----------



## Picaro

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
Click to expand...


You meant to say the reason it failed is factual information got to the public for once instead of the censored bullshit the MSM peddles re the mentally ill fetishists, and the voters recognized what a farce homosexual marriage is. The 'big money effort' is in promoting that sickness as 'normal' and funding fake science to legitimize it.  And, it was blacks and latino voters who played to biggest role, along with women with children they wanted to protect from your sicko predators.


----------



## bodecea

Picaro said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say the reason it failed is factual information got to the public for once instead of the censored bullshit the MSM peddles re the mentally ill fetishists, and the voters recognized what a farce homosexual marriage is. The 'big money effort' is in promoting that sickness as 'normal' and funding fake science to legitimize it.  And, it was blacks and latino voters who played to biggest role, along with women with children they wanted to protect from your sicko predators.
Click to expand...

Gay marriage is legal...hardly a farce.


----------



## Lysistrata

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.*  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.   It's quite laughable, isn't it?
> 
> We sure are getting to know true trumpanzee feelings towards veterans.
Click to expand...


I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?

There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.

At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.

Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

bodecea said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was the 2nd time...and it took churches having their congregations, children and all, go out on street corners and wave their Yes on H8 signs on Sundays.   Several years before that was Prop 22.
Click to expand...


Fair enough. I appreciate the information. I'm fuzzy on the details, but I know it was a huge money effort to discredit the gay community by a bunch of radical, polygamist, evangelical fucks who don't even live in the state. I lived through it when I was still a resident. I'm glad they eventually got shut down by cooler heads. You will probably see something similar in November.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

P@triot said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the world _desperately_ wanted to create. Where right is wrong. Up is down. Good is evil. They are working harder than ever to achieve it. Sick.
Click to expand...

*We have always have had Wack Jobs running loose now they just get in your face and sometime get Wacked for their own good.  I just address them as Other....Works for me.*


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I wasn't offended


Geezus...you even lie about being offended.


----------



## Lysistrata

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why *We the People* own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states.
Click to expand...

Exactly what qualifies you to represent and speak for *We the People?*


----------



## Picaro

bodecea said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say the reason it failed is factual information got to the public for once instead of the censored bullshit the MSM peddles re the mentally ill fetishists, and the voters recognized what a farce homosexual marriage is. The 'big money effort' is in promoting that sickness as 'normal' and funding fake science to legitimize it.  And, it was blacks and latino voters who played to biggest role, along with women with children they wanted to protect from your sicko predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gay marriage is legal...hardly a farce.
Click to expand...


So is murdering babies by the millions. Congratulations on that; we know your very very proud of all the babies getting scissors jammed into their skulls and ripped to pieces by forceps. That's real Human Progress for your ilk; the same sort of mentality Hitler used for Operation Reinhard, Stalin for his famines, and Mao fir his mass murders.


----------



## Picaro

bodecea said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say the reason it failed is factual information got to the public for once instead of the censored bullshit the MSM peddles re the mentally ill fetishists, and the voters recognized what a farce homosexual marriage is. The 'big money effort' is in promoting that sickness as 'normal' and funding fake science to legitimize it.  And, it was blacks and latino voters who played to biggest role, along with women with children they wanted to protect from your sicko predators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gay marriage is legal...hardly a farce.
Click to expand...


And, it isn't 'marriage' that was legalized. I'm sure you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Gay marriage is legal...


At one time, so was slavery. The reality is, the Supreme Court has absolutely no authority to create law from the bench. Hopefully President Trump will get to replace 2 or 3 of the idiot progressive activists posing as “justices” and this travesty of justice will be overturned.


----------



## Picaro

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That’s why *We the People* own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly what qualifies you to represent and speak for *We the People?*
Click to expand...


Exactly what qualifies you to think he doesn't? In any case, he was citing the Constitution, not himself, so your strawman is off the mark.


----------



## Picaro

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay marriage is legal...
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, so was slavery. The reality is, the Supreme Court has absolutely no authority to create law from the bench. Hopefully President Trump will get to replace 2 or 3 of the idiot progressive activists posing as “justices” and this travesty of justice will be overturned.
Click to expand...


Exactly. These idiots think they won something, but they're going to find out their tactics can backfire, and in a very bad way, after the next few years of Court appointments suddenly quit going their way.


----------



## P@triot

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s why *We the People* own the White House, the House, the Senate, and 33 of the 50 states.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what qualifies you to represent and speak for *We the People?*
Click to expand...

Uh...the results of the past 4 elections. I’m merely citing the results. If I were in the “minority” as Smoking Weed declared, my party wouldn’t be in control of the whole damn nation.

The fact that you needed that explained to you is funny and tragic all at the same time.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Picaro said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant to say the reason it failed is factual information got to the public for once instead of the censored bullshit the MSM peddles re the mentally ill fetishists, and the voters recognized what a farce homosexual marriage is. The 'big money effort' is in promoting that sickness as 'normal' and funding fake science to legitimize it.  And, it was blacks and latino voters who played to biggest role, along with women with children they wanted to protect from your sicko predators.
Click to expand...


1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know. As an olive branch, I will promise to respectfully respond in kind, okay?

2. Gay marriage is legal in California, thus, you're whole fucking argument is invalidated. How does that feel, deplorable? Does it sting? *Good.*


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay marriage is legal...
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, so was slavery. The reality is, the Supreme Court has absolutely no authority to create law from the bench. Hopefully President Trump will get to replace 2 or 3 of the idiot progressive activists posing as “justices” and this travesty of justice will be overturned.
Click to expand...

Yes..at one time, so was slavery.   Are you now comparing the civil rights equality of gays being allowed access to civil marriage as the same as slavery?


----------



## bodecea

Picaro said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay marriage is legal...
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, so was slavery. The reality is, the Supreme Court has absolutely no authority to create law from the bench. Hopefully President Trump will get to replace 2 or 3 of the idiot progressive activists posing as “justices” and this travesty of justice will be overturned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. These idiots think they won something, but they're going to find out their tactics can backfire, and in a very bad way, after the next few years of Court appointments suddenly quit going their way.
Click to expand...

So...you think the Supreme Court will go backwards on its own ruling on legalizing gay marriage?       Dream on.   This country never backtracks on civil rights.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Yes..at one time, so was slavery.   Are you now comparing the civil rights equality of gays being allowed access to civil marriage as the same as slavery?


No. I’m merely stating that just because something is “legal” doesn’t mean it is right or ok. Abortion is another great example. It’s “legal”, but it is horrific. Just as horrific as slavery.


----------



## Picaro

Lysistrata said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work hard to avoid any service to the U.S., did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.*  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.   It's quite laughable, isn't it?
> 
> We sure are getting to know true trumpanzee feelings towards veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?
> 
> There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.
> 
> At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.
> 
> Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.
Click to expand...


lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.

lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> So...you think the Supreme Court will go backwards on its own ruling on legalizing gay marriage?


It won’t be “their own ruling” if 2 or 3 of them are appointed by President Trump. It will be a different Supreme Court.


----------



## Picaro

bodecea said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay marriage is legal...
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, so was slavery. The reality is, the Supreme Court has absolutely no authority to create law from the bench. Hopefully President Trump will get to replace 2 or 3 of the idiot progressive activists posing as “justices” and this travesty of justice will be overturned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. These idiots think they won something, but they're going to find out their tactics can backfire, and in a very bad way, after the next few years of Court appointments suddenly quit going their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you think the Supreme Court will go backwards on its own ruling on legalizing gay marriage?       Dream on.   This country never backtracks on civil rights.
Click to expand...


Phoney 'gay marriage' isn't a 'civil right', that's a load of horseshit, and whenever a genuine factual information campaign is allowed to get out about exactly what homosexuals are, mentally ill fetishists, it will easily get repealed, no problem at all. Most homosexuals aren't interested in 'marriage', they're incapable of living in such an arrangement anyway. Even the 'minorities' in your own Democratic Party don't support the farce, blacks and latinos as a demographic aren't fond of sickos and pedophiles.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know.


Man...someone has some _serious_ anger management issues.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> Man...someone has some _serious_ anger management issues.
Click to expand...


Perhaps. But you know I'm right.


----------



## P@triot

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> Man...someone has some _serious_ anger management issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But you know I'm right.
Click to expand...

No...I know you’re a bat-shit crazy cross-dressing fascist _queer_ who believes that the government has the right to force citizens to perpetuate a lie. They *don’t*.

A citizen has a right to free speech - which means they have every right to harass a homosexual all they want (I don’t think they _should_, but they have the right). But more importantly, a citizen has the right to truth. Like the truth that a man wearing a dress is still a man. Period.


----------



## Picaro

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know. As an olive branch, I will promise to respectfully respond in kind, okay?



Oh noes, I made some mentally ill gimp all mad n stuff ...  I can correct you anythime I want, especially if you choose to lie, piss on my leg, and try telling me it's raining. Get that through your noggin, you don't know shit, and I have a perfect idea of what you know, which is whatever your peer group tells you to parrot. And shove your olive branch up your ass, along with all the other objects you obviously like shoving up there.



> 2. Gay marriage is legal in California, thus, you're whole fucking argument is invalidated. How does that feel, deplorable? Does it sting? *Good.*



Actually it isn't, some Federal circuit Court illegally overturned a legitimate state referendum ending it, and your state officials illegally back it. I know you think it's 'legal', after the tenure of the criminal Obama organized crime syndicate made you all think stuff like that is 'legal', but it isn't, and that's just a fact, is all. Just because you support it doesn't make it so, and the sort of lawlessness and judicial overreach you think you love so much is going to go very bad for your ilk in the future, so if you're smart, which you obviously not, you will not be such a big fan of that sort of judicial fiat in place of law and order, gimp. Like most of you armchair Burb Brat 'revolutionaries', you wouldn't last breakfast in that real 'revolution' you retarded gimps think you want. That's a certain fact, for sure, one you can bet on. You've never experienced the aftermath of 'revolutions', I have experienced several of them, and if it takes deporting you idiot tards to avoid one here, I'm all for it.


----------



## Lysistrata

Picaro said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did _you_ serve?
> 
> 
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.*  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.   It's quite laughable, isn't it?
> 
> We sure are getting to know true trumpanzee feelings towards veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?
> 
> There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.
> 
> At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.
> 
> Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
Click to expand...


My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

P@triot said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know.
> 
> 
> 
> Man...someone has some _serious_ anger management issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps. But you know I'm right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...I know you’re a bat-shit crazy cross-dressing fascist _queer_ who believes that the government has the right to force citizens to perpetuate a lie. They *don’t*.
> 
> A citizen has a right to free speech.
Click to expand...


Yep. I know it better than most, dip shit. I actually *appreciate* it, unlike the slow-witted deplorables that came crawling from under their rocks once the Orange Virus stole... err, was elected to the presidency. I'll even level with you personally, deplorable: My life is simple. I own property and a business. I pay taxes every year on all my assets. I'm meticulous about it. After almost 30 years of constant employment, my business is doing great, despite your Orange Virus' 'tax cut' which I've seen will net me very little over the next two quarters, but I know how government works, and soldier on. I work hard. I've been doing so for thirty + years. In my business, if you don't/can't work hard, you're history. My wife is amazing. My kids are amazing. I'm a thankful American, not a  fascist cross-dressing queer. Your projection is noted, moron.

Unfortunately, I have to hear from hateful, partisan idiots like you online on the daily. Consider me the pin to puncture the hot air balloon of partisan nonsense you spew on the daily. You're not real. No one will take you seriously beyond the mentally impaired. 

Have a nice evening.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

Picaro said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know. As an olive branch, I will promise to respectfully respond in kind, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I made some mentally ill gimp all mad n stuff ...  I can correct you anythime I want, especially if you choose to lie, piss on my leg, and try telling me it's raining. Get that through your noggin, you don't know shit, and I have a perfect idea of what you know, which is whatever your peer group tells you to parrot. And shove your olive branch up your ass, along with all the other objects you obviously like shoving up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Gay marriage is legal in California, thus, you're whole fucking argument is invalidated. How does that feel, deplorable? Does it sting? *Good.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn't, some Federal circuit Court illegally overturned a legitimate state referendum ending it, and your state officials illegally back it. I know you think it's 'legal', after the tenure of the criminal Obama organized crime syndicate made you all think stuff like that is 'legal', but it isn't, and that's just a fact, is all. Just because you support it doesn't make it so, and the sort of lawlessness and judicial overreach you think you love so much is going to go very bad for your ilk in the future, so if you're smart, which you obviously not, you will not be such a big fan of that sort of judicial fiat in place of law and order, gimp. Like most of you armchair Burb Brat 'revolutionaries', you wouldn't last breakfast in that real 'revolution' you retarded gimps think you want. That's a certain fact, for sure, one you can bet on. You've never experienced the aftermath of 'revolutions', I have experienced several of them, and if it takes deporting you idiot tards to avoid one here, I'm all for it.
Click to expand...


What the fuck ever, kitten. If you think i'm marginalizing your opinion, well, it's because I *am*. How does it feel? Come at me, bro.


----------



## BuckToothMoron

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


I am tired of the damn pigs beating and shooting law abiding black people, and acting like people can change sex as they please.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed

TheDude said:


> The LGBT message is often a dissemination of confusion from the individual to the public.  It's working to a large extent, which clearly demonstrates how corrupt and dumbed-down our society has become. Course some label it human rights and progress.  And that clearly shows we have nothing genuine to complain about from a human rights standpoint, but you know them cause-seekers.



Thanks. Great comment.


----------



## Picaro

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know. As an olive branch, I will promise to respectfully respond in kind, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I made some mentally ill gimp all mad n stuff ...  I can correct you anythime I want, especially if you choose to lie, piss on my leg, and try telling me it's raining. Get that through your noggin, you don't know shit, and I have a perfect idea of what you know, which is whatever your peer group tells you to parrot. And shove your olive branch up your ass, along with all the other objects you obviously like shoving up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Gay marriage is legal in California, thus, you're whole fucking argument is invalidated. How does that feel, deplorable? Does it sting? *Good.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn't, some Federal circuit Court illegally overturned a legitimate state referendum ending it, and your state officials illegally back it. I know you think it's 'legal', after the tenure of the criminal Obama organized crime syndicate made you all think stuff like that is 'legal', but it isn't, and that's just a fact, is all. Just because you support it doesn't make it so, and the sort of lawlessness and judicial overreach you think you love so much is going to go very bad for your ilk in the future, so if you're smart, which you obviously not, you will not be such a big fan of that sort of judicial fiat in place of law and order, gimp. Like most of you armchair Burb Brat 'revolutionaries', you wouldn't last breakfast in that real 'revolution' you retarded gimps think you want. That's a certain fact, for sure, one you can bet on. You've never experienced the aftermath of 'revolutions', I have experienced several of them, and if it takes deporting you idiot tards to avoid one here, I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever, kitten. If you think i'm marginalizing your opinion, well, it's because I *am*. How does it feel? Come at me, bro.
Click to expand...


You aren't marginalizing squat; your ilk has less than zero credibility these days, in case you haven't noticed and only hang out in your 'safe spaces'. You and your pedophile 'Party' is shrinking daily, even you hard core racist base is moving on, to even more psychotic groups of loons, like the 'Greens'. You're stuck with whatever vermin your racist and terrorist Muslim and La Raza 'leadership' picks for you, not that you mind, since you're more into fashion than substance anyway. Get a sombrero, a machete, and a Koran, be the first on your block to suck up like a little tool to the New Democrat Image. You can amuse yourselves beheading random stray animals until you get a new Democrat appointed AG; then you can behead people with no interference.


----------



## Picaro

Lysistrata said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 21 years.  Retired Navy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.*  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.   It's quite laughable, isn't it?
> 
> We sure are getting to know true trumpanzee feelings towards veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?
> 
> There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.
> 
> At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.
> 
> Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
Click to expand...


This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.


----------



## there4eyeM

The verb 'to mandate' does not mean what the op intends.


----------



## Gracie

I love watching Ru Pauls drag race and I adore most gay guys. However, I refuse to call them her/she/gurrrrrl, etc. He is a he. In a dress. With makeup. And look pretty damn good to boot. But he is still a he. Period.


----------



## toobfreak

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...



*Another person thrown under the gears* of a world gone mad on political correctness, that a man altered to "look" more female, caught doing a guy thing like drag racing hot rods, pulled over and mistaken for a guy doing a guy thing makes an honest mistake, and rather than focusing on the fact that this loser was committing a crime, and for him/her to suck it up and get a life and go away, instead FEEDS and PERPETUATES this PC madness and the grip on our society now by lawyers, by accommodating it and giving the miscreant weight by victimizing their own officer, GOING SO FAR as to say they need to bend over backwards and incur the added expense of "transgender sensitivity."

Complain and ye squeaky wheel shall get oiled.  Meantime, real problems and legitimate complaints are ignored.

And we wonder why otherwise normal people lose it occasionally now and go into a school or a mall or a movie theater and start shooting.  We have created our own unique form of self-destructive cultural madness where the inmates now run the asylum and can't wait to feed it fast as we can.


----------



## there4eyeM

Gracie said:


> I love watching Ru Pauls drag race and I adore most gay guys. However, I refuse to call them her/she/gurrrrrl, etc. He is a he. In a dress. With makeup. And look pretty damn good to boot. But he is still a he. Period.


You care?


----------



## Gracie

lol. Not really.


----------



## Lysistrata

Picaro said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Couldn't make it in the real world, huh.*  Must have been very uncomfortable working with real patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.   It's quite laughable, isn't it?
> 
> We sure are getting to know true trumpanzee feelings towards veterans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?
> 
> There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.
> 
> At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.
> 
> Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
Click to expand...


Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business. 

You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.

 Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.

You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.


----------



## Picaro

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my little sexually deviant, mentally disturbed, facist snowflake - we don’t tolerate the government forcing citizens to perpetuate a lie in this country. You’ll have to take your fascism back to Germany where it belong. Uh buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Who is 'we', jackass? You may possess a small cadre of like minded dickweeds seen on message boards. Beyond that, you're a *minority. *Let that sink into your lizard brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let it sink into your tiny brain that even California's citizens voted against your fake 'gay marriage' scam, and the only reason it exists now is because of fake Judges appointed by your sicko pedo-friendly Party hacks illegally determined law by fiat proclamations, a tactic you and your fellow deviants will live long enough to regret peeing yourselves in joy over in the near future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason the gay marriage bill failed the first time in California is because of the ridiculously big money lobby effort the Mormons in Utah brought to the table to kill it. Look it up, stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it was the 2nd time...and it took churches having their congregations, children and all, go out on street corners and wave their Yes on H8 signs on Sundays.   Several years before that was Prop 22.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I appreciate the information. I'm fuzzy on the details, but I know it was a huge money effort to discredit the gay community by a bunch of radical, polygamist, evangelical fucks who don't even live in the state. I lived through it when I was still a resident. I'm glad they eventually got shut down by cooler heads. You will probably see something similar in November.
Click to expand...


Lol rubbish. All those groups did was publicize what the 'gay community' itself advertises among their own media that the MSM deliberately censors. Why do they censor it all if its so wonderful and 'normal'???


Anybody heard of GLSEN? that's a homosexual 'teacher's education' group formed to 'educate' school children on the joys and 'normality' of assorted  homosexual 'lifestyles' and 'community activities'. They provide grade school teachers with all sorts or wonderful 'teachable moments' re homosexuality and how to desensitize kids in order to make them more 'accepting' of the sexual fetishes common in the 'gay community'. It also has the desired effects of making children more easily groomed by the pedophiles the 'homosexual community' has always been fond as well, but that is a whole other story. Here is a typical 'community fund raiser' for this wonderful 'educational association' and the 'community' it represents.

Americans for Truth

*Homosexual Deviant-Sex Leather Event in Cleveland – CLAW – Raises Funds for LGBTQ Education Group GLSEN*
April 19th, 2018
*Pornographic “leather” perversion-fest features “educational” meetings on “fisting,” “scat,” “mummification.” Critics cite public health hazards, urge host hotels Westin, Hampton Inn to cancel event*

*




*

*Unspeakable Perversions–and Public Health Hazards: This device that looks like an elevated toilet seat (minus the porcelain bowl) is a “rim seat” used by homosexual men to perform revolting and high-risk oral-anal deviant acts like “rimming” on other men. Rimming is a practice that one “gay” writer described as a “highly efficient [way] of transmitting disease.” (See the MassResistance book, “Health Hazards of Homosexuality.”) The CLAW perversion-fest celebrates “fisting,” rimming, various acts of consensual sexual violence (eroticizing pain), as well as men living as “puppies,” “master-slave relationships” and various other degradations. CLAW is renting “rim seats” like this for $50 to facilitate heinous and dangerous acts that expose men to fecal matter–a factor in diseases like Shigella. CLAW is being held April 26-29, 2018 in The Westin Cleveland Downtown and Cleveland Hampton Inn Hotels. CLAW raises funds for  GLSEN, the leading group pushing for the acceptance of homosexuality and transgenderism in schools. Photo: CLAW site. *


_*Article in progress — Part 1 — This situation is in flux as CLAW organizers apparently are already responding to critics and health complaints: *_

*WARNING: This and future articles on CLAW exposes vile, horrific and extremely unhealthy sexual perversions practiced by a segment of homosexual men (and some heterosexuals) known as the “leather community.” It contains graphic, verbatim descriptions of seminars and is not meant for children.*

___________________________

By Peter LaBarbera, _AFTAH and MassResistance Exclusive_

Thousands of homosexual “leathermen” (sadomasochists) plan to gather in Cleveland, Ohio for the annual *CLAW (Cleveland Leather Awareness Weekend*) BDSM (Bondage/Discipline, Dominant/Submissive, Sadism/Masochism) conference next week. AFTAH has acquired documents from CLAW’s organizers that describe a potpourri of perversions so extreme and depraved that they are surely unimaginable to the average person. Those workshop descriptions are reprinted below.

*TAKE ACTION: Contact Info:*

Concerned citizens are contacting the following to complain about the CLAW perversion-fest:


*[Call/Email Here First:] Commissioner of Health, Cleveland Department of Public Health (Ms. Persis Sosiak): 216-664-7414; email: psosiak@city.cleveland.oh.us;*
*The Westin Cleveland Downtown: 216-771-7700. Special instructions: Westin is owned by Starwood Hotels, which was bought out by Marriott International Hotels; call 301-380-3000 and ask for a Supervisor to make a formal complaint about Westin Cleveland Downtown hosting CLAW. *
*National Westin Hotels Corporate Office: 888-201-4482*
*Hampton Inn Downtown Cleveland: 216-241-6600*
*Hampton Inn Hotels Corporate Office (hit “5,” then ask for “Guest Assistance”): 800-426-7866*
*Cuyahoga County Board of Health: 216-201-2000*

So, why are people like 'Tumbleweed' here ashamed for those Evul Xians to make this sort of 'gay community' Fun available to the public? Democrats support this sort of stuff being presented to children via GLSEN, after all, so what is the problem with Da Evul Xians making it available to the voters? It's 'normal', after all, and perfectly fine with the homosexual 'community' and hence Democrats. What's the problem, gimps? It's just a 'school fund raiser'...


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> 
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot.


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is, folks.....a non-server telling a veteran that they must have gone in the military because they "couldn't make it in the real world".....and yet he mistakenly calls himself a patriot.   It's quite laughable, isn't it?
> 
> We sure are getting to know true trumpanzee feelings towards veterans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?
> 
> There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.
> 
> At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.
> 
> Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
Click to expand...

And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't because I can't.  You want to keep making this personal because you ran out of intellectual points.  That's fine.  Doesn't matter.  I know who I am, and a little pusillanimous pissant loser like you can't shake me.  You and your butt buddy Seawytch are not patriotic examples of vets.  You're examples of a small faction that use military service as a weapon against the good decent Patriots that love this country and our founders.  You're frauds of the worst kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
Click to expand...

You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?
> 
> There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.
> 
> At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.
> 
> Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
Click to expand...


In what way? The schools that we pay for are a gift of education for those coming up behind us, to prepare them to take our places when we are gone. They are not meant to be indoctrination centers for anyone's fantasy life. This is not why we taxpayers do this.

 BTW: I pay thousands for schools when I do not have anyone enrolled, and I have the checks to prove it.


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way? The schools that we pay for are a gift of education for those coming up behind us, to prepare them to take our places when we are gone. They are not meant to be indoctrination centers for anyone's fantasy life. This is not why we taxpayers do this.
> 
> BTW: I pay thousands for schools when I do not have anyone enrolled, and I have the checks to prove it.
Click to expand...

Hey, news flash.  I also pay for my schools.  When you try to indoctrinate children with your lgbtq perversions, then you're no longer educating, but indoctrinating.  You demand we keep our Christianity out of schools, you do the same with your sexual perversions.


----------



## Seawytch

Gracie said:


> I love watching Ru Pauls drag race and I adore most gay guys. However, I refuse to call them her/she/gurrrrrl, etc. He is a he. In a dress. With makeup. And look pretty damn good to boot. But he is still a he. Period.



Transgendered and drag queen are not the same. If a guy puts on a dress and gets a sexual thrill, he is a crossdresser. If a man puts on a dress and says "I look fabulous", he's a drag queen. If a man puts on a dress and says "this is the person I was meant to be", she is transgendered.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
Click to expand...


Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would thank you for your service except for the fact that I feel that this this is now a cheap way of saying for political gain that we now recognize you as a right-winger. I have always found it pathetic that we Americans are appealed to by_ charities _to contribute to provide services to our veterans, mostly our disabled veterans, when we, through the United States Government that we all pay for, should be providing them with anything and everything they need, as part of our ongoing national commitment to them. How is it that they are now dependent on our handouts?
> 
> There is something ideological afoot with service in our military that does not have to do with honoring a person's service to our country. I remember when "Dubya" was president and the family of a fallen soldier who followed the Wiccan faith had to fight to have his religious symbol on his gravestone, and Dubya said that he did not recognize Wicca as a religion because it was not part of his little world. The soldier followed a faith and died in the service of his country. There should never have been any dispute. I live a ten-minute drive from Arlington National Cemetery, where lie many thousands, including "Drunken" Ira Hayes and Capt. Humayun Khan, disrespected for the sacrifice of his life by religious bigots for political reasons. I also remember the political mistreatment of Max Cleland, and who could not have given more except to die.
> 
> At least we have recently been treated to the sight of a United States Senator, disabled war veteran, and retired lieutenant colonel, bringing one of our newest Americans onto the floor of the United States Senate. This is how it should be in our nation.
> 
> Your service in the military is a credit to yourself and to all of us. It certainly entitles you to speak your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
Click to expand...


Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?
Click to expand...

Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol it's hardly an exclusive club, and many joined up because they were unemployed and wanted the bennies, not because they wanted to do anything once they got in, like fight bad guys. The latter types are pretty rare, and they go combat infantry or Marine volunteers.
> 
> lol at pretending we have to now honor Wiccans or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
Click to expand...

Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way? The schools that we pay for are a gift of education for those coming up behind us, to prepare them to take our places when we are gone. They are not meant to be indoctrination centers for anyone's fantasy life. This is not why we taxpayers do this.
> 
> BTW: I pay thousands for schools when I do not have anyone enrolled, and I have the checks to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, news flash.  I also pay for my schools.  When you try to indoctrinate children with your lgbtq perversions, then you're no longer educating, but indoctrinating.  You demand we keep our Christianity out of schools, you do the same with your sexual perversions.
Click to expand...


We don't demand you keep your religion out of schools or classrooms, silly boy. 

Can students pray in public schools? Can teachers say ‘Merry Christmas’? What’s allowed — and what’s forbidden.

Its okay, your gross misunderstanding of the 1st Amendment is a common one.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
Click to expand...


Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way? The schools that we pay for are a gift of education for those coming up behind us, to prepare them to take our places when we are gone. They are not meant to be indoctrination centers for anyone's fantasy life. This is not why we taxpayers do this.
> 
> BTW: I pay thousands for schools when I do not have anyone enrolled, and I have the checks to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, news flash.  I also pay for my schools.  When you try to indoctrinate children with your lgbtq perversions, then you're no longer educating, but indoctrinating.  You demand we keep our Christianity out of schools, you do the same with your sexual perversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't demand you keep your religion out of schools or classrooms, silly boy.
> 
> Can students pray in public schools? Can teachers say ‘Merry Christmas’? What’s allowed — and what’s forbidden.
> 
> Its okay, your gross misunderstanding of the 1st Amendment is a common one.
Click to expand...

Now you're lying.  Common with trash.  Ya'll say one thing to our faces, then promote your agenda behind our backs.  You're sneaky filthy liars with only one goal, destroy traditional America.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, it's a work of art.  I'm one of those sane common sense Christians.  I even have a tattoo and listen to rock n roll.
> 
> 
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
Click to expand...


Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
Click to expand...

Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.
Click to expand...


Wow, you got all that from a dozen or so thread postings? What does that mean, to "honor the founders"? Am I supposed to light candles to them or something?

Um, when you start out by calling gay people perverted, you've lost any high ground you thought you had because I call a homophobe a homophobe. 

So a "true" patriot believes exactly the way you do about everything. 

Irony, a religion that will never let you down.


----------



## Seawytch

SassyIrishLass said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> another work of art in Washington D.C. View attachment 190088
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
Click to expand...


St Paul would tell you to STFU

*"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
Click to expand...


So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Seawytch said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.  Did you know there is Scripture all throughout the Washington monument and a bible is buried in a cornerstone.  Better get to work on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
Click to expand...


Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
Click to expand...


You'd be wise to get off the forum and spewing BS and get informed, toad


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
Click to expand...

You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.


----------



## Seawytch

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
Click to expand...

I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
Click to expand...


That one isn't playing dumb, it is dumb. It also avoids the elephant in the room on indoctrination in public schools


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Seawytch said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
Click to expand...


You heard me...now sit, fraud. I take no bull dyke serious you're sick in the head


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
Click to expand...


Still waiting for examples...

My kids clean out their backpacks and dump their homework in the burn barrel. I use it to start fires in the woodstove. Not one paper I burned all winter had anything gay on them. I just read a very funny paper my daughter wrote on Tom Sawyer. The math papers? Way beyond my simple ability to make change for a $20. In fact, I'm so glad I kept in touch with a pilot buddy of mine who was a math major...


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for examples...
> 
> My kids clean out their backpacks and dump their homework in the burn barrel. I use it to start fires in the woodstove. Not one paper I burned all winter had anything gay on them. I just read a very funny paper my daughter wrote on Tom Sawyer. The math papers? Way beyond my simple ability to make change for a $20. In fact, I'm so glad I kept in touch with a pilot buddy of mine who was a math major...
Click to expand...

I really don't give a hoot about your kids or your personal life.  Move along now.


----------



## Seawytch

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You heard me...now sit, fraud. I take no bull dyke serious you're sick in the head
Click to expand...


No, snookums I read the nothing reply you typed. Ooohh, "dyke". That's a fresh new one. Surely you could do better. I'm partial to muff diver myself.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you think the Supreme Court will go backwards on its own ruling on legalizing gay marriage?
> 
> 
> 
> It won’t be “their own ruling” if 2 or 3 of them are appointed by President Trump. It will be a different Supreme Court.
Click to expand...

You think the Supreme Court will overrule its own ruling, huh?   Based on what Constitutional evidence/


----------



## bodecea

Picaro said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gay marriage is legal...
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, so was slavery. The reality is, the Supreme Court has absolutely no authority to create law from the bench. Hopefully President Trump will get to replace 2 or 3 of the idiot progressive activists posing as “justices” and this travesty of justice will be overturned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. These idiots think they won something, but they're going to find out their tactics can backfire, and in a very bad way, after the next few years of Court appointments suddenly quit going their way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you think the Supreme Court will go backwards on its own ruling on legalizing gay marriage?       Dream on.   This country never backtracks on civil rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phoney 'gay marriage' isn't a 'civil right', that's a load of horseshit, and whenever a genuine factual information campaign is allowed to get out about exactly what homosexuals are, mentally ill fetishists, it will easily get repealed, no problem at all. Most homosexuals aren't interested in 'marriage', they're incapable of living in such an arrangement anyway. Even the 'minorities' in your own Democratic Party don't support the farce, blacks and latinos as a demographic aren't fond of sickos and pedophiles.
Click to expand...

Feel free to tell us all what homosexuals "want".....you seem to be an expert.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for examples...
> 
> My kids clean out their backpacks and dump their homework in the burn barrel. I use it to start fires in the woodstove. Not one paper I burned all winter had anything gay on them. I just read a very funny paper my daughter wrote on Tom Sawyer. The math papers? Way beyond my simple ability to make change for a $20. In fact, I'm so glad I kept in touch with a pilot buddy of mine who was a math major...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't give a hoot about your kids or your personal life.  Move along now.
Click to expand...


Move along because you have no examples of the indoctrinating and social experimenting you've been claiming you mean.


----------



## bodecea

Picaro said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. _You don't speak for me_, dickhead. Get it through your noggin, kay? Don't ever correct me, or tell me what I "mean to say". You don't know shit, and have no idea what I do or do not know. As an olive branch, I will promise to respectfully respond in kind, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes, I made some mentally ill gimp all mad n stuff ...  I can correct you anythime I want, especially if you choose to lie, piss on my leg, and try telling me it's raining. Get that through your noggin, you don't know shit, and I have a perfect idea of what you know, which is whatever your peer group tells you to parrot. And shove your olive branch up your ass, along with all the other objects you obviously like shoving up there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Gay marriage is legal in California, thus, you're whole fucking argument is invalidated. How does that feel, deplorable? Does it sting? *Good.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it isn't, some Federal circuit Court illegally overturned a legitimate state referendum ending it, and your state officials illegally back it. I know you think it's 'legal', after the tenure of the criminal Obama organized crime syndicate made you all think stuff like that is 'legal', but it isn't, and that's just a fact, is all. Just because you support it doesn't make it so, and the sort of lawlessness and judicial overreach you think you love so much is going to go very bad for your ilk in the future, so if you're smart, which you obviously not, you will not be such a big fan of that sort of judicial fiat in place of law and order, gimp. Like most of you armchair Burb Brat 'revolutionaries', you wouldn't last breakfast in that real 'revolution' you retarded gimps think you want. That's a certain fact, for sure, one you can bet on. You've never experienced the aftermath of 'revolutions', I have experienced several of them, and if it takes deporting you idiot tards to avoid one here, I'm all for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck ever, kitten. If you think i'm marginalizing your opinion, well, it's because I *am*. How does it feel? Come at me, bro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You aren't marginalizing squat; your ilk has less than zero credibility these days, in case you haven't noticed and only hang out in your 'safe spaces'. You and your pedophile 'Party' is shrinking daily, even you hard core racist base is moving on, to even more psychotic groups of loons, like the 'Greens'. You're stuck with whatever vermin your racist and terrorist Muslim and La Raza 'leadership' picks for you, not that you mind, since you're more into fashion than substance anyway. Get a sombrero, a machete, and a Koran, be the first on your block to suck up like a little tool to the New Democrat Image. You can amuse yourselves beheading random stray animals until you get a new Democrat appointed AG; then you can behead people with no interference.
Click to expand...

    Nice shrill rant there.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
Click to expand...

Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.


----------



## Seawytch

SassyIrishLass said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one isn't playing dumb, it is dumb. It also avoids the elephant in the room on indoctrination in public schools
Click to expand...


So show examples. If it's an elephant it should be easy to find, right?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for examples...
> 
> My kids clean out their backpacks and dump their homework in the burn barrel. I use it to start fires in the woodstove. Not one paper I burned all winter had anything gay on them. I just read a very funny paper my daughter wrote on Tom Sawyer. The math papers? Way beyond my simple ability to make change for a $20. In fact, I'm so glad I kept in touch with a pilot buddy of mine who was a math major...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't give a hoot about your kids or your personal life.  Move along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Move along because you have no examples of the indoctrinating and social experimenting you've been claiming you mean.
Click to expand...

I could never provide enough examples for you.  I stopped jumping for you leftist trash a long time ago.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody is a little sensitive about his "patriotism"". Poor little snowflake. Really hurts your pride that two chicks served where you "couldn't"?
> 
> 
> 
> I knew it, a couple of lezbos, the filthiest, nastiest, meanest creatures on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
Click to expand...

Ah...there you are again.....showing us your brand of "patriotism" for our veterans.   Please....DO continue.   It's very enlightening.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way? The schools that we pay for are a gift of education for those coming up behind us, to prepare them to take our places when we are gone. They are not meant to be indoctrination centers for anyone's fantasy life. This is not why we taxpayers do this.
> 
> BTW: I pay thousands for schools when I do not have anyone enrolled, and I have the checks to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, news flash.  I also pay for my schools.  When you try to indoctrinate children with your lgbtq perversions, then you're no longer educating, but indoctrinating.  You demand we keep our Christianity out of schools, you do the same with your sexual perversions.
Click to expand...

We all pay for our schools...you also pay for our veterans' benefits and retirement.  Thank you.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet...two citizens who served our country for, between us, over 40 years while you couldn't muster up one day?   Thanks for the retirement money, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.
Click to expand...

"Honor our founders"?   Like they are gods?    I don't think so.   We are not treating our Founders as gods in this country.  Maybe in YOUR fantasy country....but not in the U.S.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way? The schools that we pay for are a gift of education for those coming up behind us, to prepare them to take our places when we are gone. They are not meant to be indoctrination centers for anyone's fantasy life. This is not why we taxpayers do this.
> 
> BTW: I pay thousands for schools when I do not have anyone enrolled, and I have the checks to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, news flash.  I also pay for my schools.  When you try to indoctrinate children with your lgbtq perversions, then you're no longer educating, but indoctrinating.  You demand we keep our Christianity out of schools, you do the same with your sexual perversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all pay for our schools...you also pay for our veterans' benefits and retirement.  Thank you.
Click to expand...

Yep, and because I pay taxes that means I have a say in what is taught and policy.  That's the way it works in this country, even though you leftists would love to shut us up.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't call what you two lezbos did as serving, and you're certainly not fellow citizens.  You're the trash good decent folks have to put up with to live in a wonderful country like this.  You aren't authentic patriots.  You existed in the military, if you actually served.  You put in your time for the benefits provided by the hard working taxpayers.  You're bums.  The real vets here know what you two are.  Keep going with this, I'm enjoying this immensely, as I'm sure others are.  You two losers can't shake me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"?   Like they are gods?    I don't think so.   We are not treating our Founders as gods in this country.  Maybe in YOUR fantasy country....but not in the U.S.
Click to expand...

Once again you put words in my mouth.  Tell the truth, damn it.  That's all I expect.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> My comment was about honoring the faith of a soldier fallen in Afghanistan, Patrick Stewart, for our national interest, on a private individual grave. Captain Humayun Khan lost his life in service. We have the right to religious choice in this country. Why wouldn't we honor anyone's choice of faith. Good grief. Billy graham's body was just up at the U.S. Capitol and there was a big governmental hoopla and  politico barfing over a southern baptist, complete with limos, and he didn't even die in service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about a mentally ill sicko, and Wicca is not a religion, and neither is Islam. Just because some weirdos claim they are doesn't mean anybody else has to pretend they are, any more than we have to pretend this freak harassing a cop is a woman and not just a annoying tard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
Click to expand...

Public Education is the default position that must please everyone....if it concerns you THAT much, you get MORE involved in the decision making process or else you homeschool or find a private school to your liking.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that the Washington monument is a model of an Egyptian obelisk and that it was picked as that shape because Washington was a Free mason and the Capitol building was even dedicated using a Freemason ceremony?  And let's not forget that a lot of the major Government buildings in Washington are built to model Greek and Roman temples.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I knew that.  Did you know the Apostle Paul was a Roman citizen, and God used him to write 2/3 of the New Testament?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
Click to expand...

And Mal, who never served at all but sure likes to tell us all about the military, speaks up in one of his catfish personas.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
Click to expand...


Yes, many churches no longer follow the letter of "God's law". We used to burn witches and stone adulterers too. It's so strange. It's almost like it's more cultural than religious doesn't it?


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have children in public school? What "influence" do you believe is being had? I can only speak for myself when I say I DO try to influence kids in school...my own .
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd be wise to get off the forum and spewing BS and get informed, toad
Click to expand...

Another thing you always have liked to do, Mal....tell other people to get off the forum as if you had any power.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> 
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for examples...
> 
> My kids clean out their backpacks and dump their homework in the burn barrel. I use it to start fires in the woodstove. Not one paper I burned all winter had anything gay on them. I just read a very funny paper my daughter wrote on Tom Sawyer. The math papers? Way beyond my simple ability to make change for a $20. In fact, I'm so glad I kept in touch with a pilot buddy of mine who was a math major...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't give a hoot about your kids or your personal life.  Move along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Move along because you have no examples of the indoctrinating and social experimenting you've been claiming you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could never provide enough examples for you.  I stopped jumping for you leftist trash a long time ago.
Click to expand...


You haven't provided one.


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I had 4 children in public school.  The public school system needs to get back to education and get out of the social experimentation business.  So does the military.  You leftists are infecting everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had, as in past tense? How long ago was this? I have two teens in HS (in "leftist" California) and they sure seem all edumacated and stuff. In all the years they've attended public school, I've yet to see any indoctrinating or social experimentation homework.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't see any indoctrinating or social experimentation.  I believe you.  Yup.  And I bet I'd be shocked to find out there is gambling going on in the back room, huh.  I wouldn't believe a word you say.  You're a habitual filthy liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That one isn't playing dumb, it is dumb. It also avoids the elephant in the room on indoctrination in public schools
Click to expand...


The Elephant in the room......classic Mal meme.....absolutely classic!


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
Click to expand...

Aimee McPhereson..........the one who disappeared and partied?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you've got examples of all this social experimentation and indoctrinating? I'm going to go out on a limb and guess it will revolve around sex education?
> 
> 
> 
> You know a big part of the social experimentation in public schools is about the lgbtq perversion, so don't play dumb.  Indoctrinate your kids at home.  Public schools are for reading, writing, history, and math.  I see many young adults can't even make change for a $20.  Educate, don't indoctrinate.  Do that in your own home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still waiting for examples...
> 
> My kids clean out their backpacks and dump their homework in the burn barrel. I use it to start fires in the woodstove. Not one paper I burned all winter had anything gay on them. I just read a very funny paper my daughter wrote on Tom Sawyer. The math papers? Way beyond my simple ability to make change for a $20. In fact, I'm so glad I kept in touch with a pilot buddy of mine who was a math major...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't give a hoot about your kids or your personal life.  Move along now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Move along because you have no examples of the indoctrinating and social experimenting you've been claiming you mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I could never provide enough examples for you.  I stopped jumping for you leftist trash a long time ago.
Click to expand...

So once again, you can't provide any examples at all.....


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable. Wicca and Islam are religions, the same as any bastardized thing that some imbecile like tony perkins can make up is. What constitutes a religion is not for you to say. If you choose to dislike LGBTs for whatever psychological reason that you choose this, that's your business.
> 
> You definitely have some crossover dealings with LGBTs between your version of religion and their sexual orientation, completely disregarding the religious beliefs and affiliations of LGBTs themselves.I don't recall any poll being taken of religious beliefs of LGBT people, and I can't speak for them except to note that I know of a gay man who is very reverent and teaches Sunday School. I also do know that a gay man founded a Christian denomination so that Christian LGBT people could worship freely.
> 
> Your individual opinions are your own, but if you attempt to do something to harm LGBTs and their rights, or do so to any other group of people, defined by sex, sexual orientation, or religion, it definitely is our business.
> 
> You count, but only as one individual amount hundreds of millions. You count only as much as a gay or lesbian person marrying, a Wiccan priestess, a Muslim mother. You have grown too big for your britches, sonny. You have absolutely no right to ride a high horse in American society.
> 
> 
> 
> And it's our business when you and your sick bunch try to influence our children in our schools that we pay for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In what way? The schools that we pay for are a gift of education for those coming up behind us, to prepare them to take our places when we are gone. They are not meant to be indoctrination centers for anyone's fantasy life. This is not why we taxpayers do this.
> 
> BTW: I pay thousands for schools when I do not have anyone enrolled, and I have the checks to prove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey, news flash.  I also pay for my schools.  When you try to indoctrinate children with your lgbtq perversions, then you're no longer educating, but indoctrinating.  You demand we keep our Christianity out of schools, you do the same with your sexual perversions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all pay for our schools...you also pay for our veterans' benefits and retirement.  Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, and because I pay taxes that means I have a say in what is taught and policy.  That's the way it works in this country, even though you leftists would love to shut us up.
Click to expand...

And I pay taxes too as does everyone else that owns a home...we all have a say....looks like you are letting your "say" not be heard very well.   Or you could be outvoted....or you are just a lazy whiner.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always so refreshing to hear how you "real patriots" feel about those that served their country proudly and retired honorably.
> 
> It's pretty obvious you are shaken because you're coming off like a petulant child saying "you're a doody head and I have lots of friends better than you so there!".
> 
> That not the tone you were going for?
> 
> 
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"?   Like they are gods?    I don't think so.   We are not treating our Founders as gods in this country.  Maybe in YOUR fantasy country....but not in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you put words in my mouth.  Tell the truth, damn it.  That's all I expect.
Click to expand...

"Honor our founders"....you deny saying that?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and your pal aren't real patriots.  You joined the military to hide out and get a paycheck.  The real patriots and vets know your type very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"?   Like they are gods?    I don't think so.   We are not treating our Founders as gods in this country.  Maybe in YOUR fantasy country....but not in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you put words in my mouth.  Tell the truth, damn it.  That's all I expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"....you deny saying that?
Click to expand...

Nope.  Telling the truth is honoring the founders.  Damn, you're stupid.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"?   Like they are gods?    I don't think so.   We are not treating our Founders as gods in this country.  Maybe in YOUR fantasy country....but not in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you put words in my mouth.  Tell the truth, damn it.  That's all I expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"....you deny saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Telling the truth is honoring the founders.  Damn, you're stupid.
Click to expand...

And where has the truth not been told?   Link it.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because you don't honor our founders.  You trash the good decent hard-working taxpayers simply because they won't bow to your perversions.  You're patriots to your leftist socialist new age agenda.  You're not true traditional American patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> "Honor our founders"?   Like they are gods?    I don't think so.   We are not treating our Founders as gods in this country.  Maybe in YOUR fantasy country....but not in the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you put words in my mouth.  Tell the truth, damn it.  That's all I expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"....you deny saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Telling the truth is honoring the founders.  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where has the truth not been told?   Link it.
Click to expand...

No need.  Just go read any leftist posts around here, including yours.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Honor our founders"?   Like they are gods?    I don't think so.   We are not treating our Founders as gods in this country.  Maybe in YOUR fantasy country....but not in the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you put words in my mouth.  Tell the truth, damn it.  That's all I expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Honor our founders"....you deny saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Telling the truth is honoring the founders.  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where has the truth not been told?   Link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.  Just go read any leftist posts around here, including yours.
Click to expand...

So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was not an apostle and he was not a Roman citizen. The idea that a supreme being used him for any purpose is ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
Click to expand...


She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol


----------



## BS Filter

SassyIrishLass said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol
Click to expand...

They're so dumb.  I know I shouldn't laugh at them for being dumb, but they're ignorant on purpose.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you put words in my mouth.  Tell the truth, damn it.  That's all I expect.
> 
> 
> 
> "Honor our founders"....you deny saying that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.  Telling the truth is honoring the founders.  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where has the truth not been told?   Link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.  Just go read any leftist posts around here, including yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?
Click to expand...

Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Honor our founders"....you deny saying that?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Telling the truth is honoring the founders.  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And where has the truth not been told?   Link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.  Just go read any leftist posts around here, including yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.
Click to expand...

Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Telling the truth is honoring the founders.  Damn, you're stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> And where has the truth not been told?   Link it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No need.  Just go read any leftist posts around here, including yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?
Click to expand...

I've been giving you way too much attention.  I think I'll change that.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where has the truth not been told?   Link it.
> 
> 
> 
> No need.  Just go read any leftist posts around here, including yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been giving you way too much attention.  I think I'll change that.
Click to expand...

Running away....well, that would certainly be appropriate considering your current situation.


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need.  Just go read any leftist posts around here, including yours.
> 
> 
> 
> So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been giving you way too much attention.  I think I'll change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running away....well, that would certainly be appropriate considering your current situation.
Click to expand...

Oh, you poor pitiful creature.  Your pain must really be bad.  I can't imagine how hard life is for you to be so gosh darn stupid.  Anyway, this is my last post to you.  I should have known better than to engage with a dumb ass troll.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been giving you way too much attention.  I think I'll change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running away....well, that would certainly be appropriate considering your current situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you poor pitiful creature.  Your pain must really be bad.  I can't imagine how hard life is for you to be so gosh darn stupid.  Anyway, this is my last post to you.  I should have known better than to engage with a dumb ass troll.
Click to expand...

Oh dear...and here I though you were going to "change that".       Poor baby.....beaten by a veteran like a red haired step-child.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...you are 0 for 3 in providing any evidence for any of your claims.   Looks like not only are you showing us what you REALLY think about our military veterans, but you are also showing us that you make claims you cannot back up with facts.   You're quite the piece of work, aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been giving you way too much attention.  I think I'll change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running away....well, that would certainly be appropriate considering your current situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you poor pitiful creature.  Your pain must really be bad.  I can't imagine how hard life is for you to be so gosh darn stupid.  Anyway, this is my last post to you.  I should have known better than to engage with a dumb ass troll.
Click to expand...


Off he goes, tail between the legs. Poor snowflake.


----------



## Seawytch

SassyIrishLass said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was an apostle you deluded dumbass. Also a saint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol
Click to expand...


Oh I’m well aware of what the sexually repressed Paul had to say. Coupled with his statements about sex and marriage, he comes off as a self loathing gay man.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m well aware of what the sexually repressed Paul had to say. Coupled with his statements about sex and marriage, he comes off as a self loathing gay man.
Click to expand...

Lol.  Oh my gosh.  You should start your own church....The First congregation of the ignorant misinformed.  Ha ha.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, dum dum.  I gave up taking you seriously a long time ago.  Looks like most of the good decent people around here also have given up on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've been giving you way too much attention.  I think I'll change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running away....well, that would certainly be appropriate considering your current situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you poor pitiful creature.  Your pain must really be bad.  I can't imagine how hard life is for you to be so gosh darn stupid.  Anyway, this is my last post to you.  I should have known better than to engage with a dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off he goes, tail between the legs. Poor snowflake.
Click to expand...

I can easily put you also on ignore.  Just keep up with the childish crap.  You're right on the edge.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Seawytch said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> St Paul would tell you to STFU
> 
> *"I do not permit a woman to teach or to assume authority over a man; she must be quiet."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m well aware of what the sexually repressed Paul had to say. Coupled with his statements about sex and marriage, he comes off as a self loathing gay man.
Click to expand...


Yeah you know Paul on a personal level....fucking loon


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m well aware of what the sexually repressed Paul had to say. Coupled with his statements about sex and marriage, he comes off as a self loathing gay man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol.  Oh my gosh.  You should start your own church....The First congregation of the ignorant misinformed.  Ha ha.
Click to expand...

"Start your own church"....like Saul...like Mohammed...like Joseph Smith...like L. Ron Hubbard.    It can be very profitable.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...so you make yet another claim that you speak for "most of the good decent people around here"....you think good decent people want someone who continuously denigrates our veterans as a spokesperson?      You think good decent people want someone who makes claims and can never back them up with facts as their spokesperson?     You DO realize you've got your BS filter running backwards, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I've been giving you way too much attention.  I think I'll change that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running away....well, that would certainly be appropriate considering your current situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, you poor pitiful creature.  Your pain must really be bad.  I can't imagine how hard life is for you to be so gosh darn stupid.  Anyway, this is my last post to you.  I should have known better than to engage with a dumb ass troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Off he goes, tail between the legs. Poor snowflake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can easily put you also on ignore.  Just keep up with the childish crap.  You're right on the edge.
Click to expand...

Oh dear.....how scary can you possibly get!!!!


----------



## bodecea

SassyIrishLass said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gfy faux veteran. How's that? Now you sit down and stfu fraud. You and Hairy Back are hacks
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m well aware of what the sexually repressed Paul had to say. Coupled with his statements about sex and marriage, he comes off as a self loathing gay man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you know Paul on a personal level....fucking loon
Click to expand...

You know, Mal, I wonder if Saul knew his "church" would eventually be cover for pedophile leaders.....................


----------



## SassyIrishLass

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just quoting the bible, toots. Take it up with Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking verses out of context is common with the unbelievers that never actually study the bible.  The people Paul was speaking to were new believers and were interrupting the teaching.  If you actually read the book of Acts, it mentions women that were teachers and prophetesses.  Many churches have women teachers and pastors.  The Foursquare denomination was founded by Aimee McPhereson and thrives to this day.  Your ignorance shows up continually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She wants to quote Paul she should see what he said about homos. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I’m well aware of what the sexually repressed Paul had to say. Coupled with his statements about sex and marriage, he comes off as a self loathing gay man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you know Paul on a personal level....fucking loon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know, Mal, I wonder if Saul knew his "church" would eventually be cover for pedophile leaders.....................
Click to expand...


Ya mean homosexuals....LOL Lose the Mal shit moron. Nobody believes a fucking thing you lie about. Redundant dumbfuck


----------



## Gracie

Seawytch said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching Ru Pauls drag race and I adore most gay guys. However, I refuse to call them her/she/gurrrrrl, etc. He is a he. In a dress. With makeup. And look pretty damn good to boot. But he is still a he. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered and drag queen are not the same. If a guy puts on a dress and gets a sexual thrill, he is a crossdresser. If a man puts on a dress and says "I look fabulous", he's a drag queen. If a man puts on a dress and says "this is the person I was meant to be", she is transgendered.
Click to expand...

He can do whatever floats his boat, but if he is a he..he is a he. Period.


----------



## Lysistrata

Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.


----------



## Gracie

I skimmed the last page or so. Who is Mal supposedly? Seawytch???

Anyway...off topic a tad....gays/transgenders in the military:
If he/she can heft a buddy that is wounded and carry him or her to safety; if he/she can fire a mean weapon; if he or she has all the abilities to be a soldier...who the fuck cares whats in his/her pants????


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.


You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
Click to expand...

Yes they are...and there are christian fellow travelers here cheering them on.   You and I know, if it weren't for our secular laws, so-called christians would be right back at it like they were with the Puritans.


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
Click to expand...

Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
Click to expand...


_Here_ in the United States this is happening?


----------



## Seawytch

Gracie said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching Ru Pauls drag race and I adore most gay guys. However, I refuse to call them her/she/gurrrrrl, etc. He is a he. In a dress. With makeup. And look pretty damn good to boot. But he is still a he. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered and drag queen are not the same. If a guy puts on a dress and gets a sexual thrill, he is a crossdresser. If a man puts on a dress and says "I look fabulous", he's a drag queen. If a man puts on a dress and says "this is the person I was meant to be", she is transgendered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can do whatever floats his boat, but if he is a he..he is a he. Period.
Click to expand...

Fortunately the world isn't that black and white.


----------



## bodecea

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
Click to expand...

Fortunately no...with our secular laws keeping sharia of all kinds from turning this into a theocracy....like the Puritans tried to do.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
Click to expand...

Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
Click to expand...

Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
Click to expand...

Show the posts were anyone is defending muslims.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Transgendered and drag queen are not the same. If a guy puts on a dress and gets a sexual thrill, he is a crossdresser. If a man puts on a dress and says "I look fabulous", he's a drag queen. If a man puts on a dress and says "this is the person I was meant to be", she is transgendered.


If a man puts on a dress and gets a sexual thrill, he is a mentally disturbed, sexual deviant. That’s fine as long as he keeps that shit behind closed doors where it belongs. When he tries to get his mental illness accepted by society and then tries to get laws passed to facilitate his access as a predator to victims - we’re going to fight. And I’m going to win. Every. Fucking. Time.

If a man puts on a dress and says "I look fabulous", he is a mentally disturbed, sexual deviant. That’s fine as long as he keeps that shit behind closed doors where it belongs. When he tries to get his mental illness accepted by society and then tries to get laws passed to facilitate his access as a predator to victims - we’re going to fight. And I’m going to win. Every. Fucking. Time.

If a man puts on a dress and says "this is the person I was meant to be", *he* is a mentally disturbed, sexual deviant. That’s fine as long as he keeps that shit behind closed doors where it belongs. When he tries to get his mental illness accepted by society and then tries to get laws passed to facilitate his access as a predator to victims - we’re going to fight. And I’m going to win. Every. Fucking. Time.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Show the posts were anyone is defending muslims.


What are you talking about, Bodecea? You people are so absurdly pro-muslim that all of you are screaming and crying that *President Trump* is “banning muslims” (even though that is *not* even the case).


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgendered and drag queen are not the same. If a guy puts on a dress and gets a sexual thrill, he is a crossdresser. If a man puts on a dress and says "I look fabulous", he's a drag queen. If a man puts on a dress and says "this is the person I was meant to be", she is transgendered.
> 
> 
> 
> If a man puts on a dress and gets a sexual thrill, he is a mentally disturbed, sexual deviant. That’s fine as long as he keeps that shit behind closed doors where it belongs. When he tries to get his mental illness accepted by society and then tries to get laws passed to facilitate his access as a predator to victims - we’re going to fight. And I’m going to win. Every. Fucking. Time.
> 
> If a man puts on a dress and says "I look fabulous", he is a mentally disturbed, sexual deviant. That’s fine as long as he keeps that shit behind closed doors where it belongs. When he tries to get his mental illness accepted by society and then tries to get laws passed to facilitate his access as a predator to victims - we’re going to fight. And I’m going to win. Every. Fucking. Time.
> 
> If a man puts on a dress and says "this is the person I was meant to be", *he* is a mentally disturbed, sexual deviant. That’s fine as long as he keeps that shit behind closed doors where it belongs. When he tries to get his mental illness accepted by society and then tries to get laws passed to facilitate his access as a predator to victims - we’re going to fight. And I’m going to win. Every. Fucking. Time.
Click to expand...

If a person believes all this, he's against human liberty.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Right...the two honorably retired veterans aren't patriots. Only folks like you and the football "star" can be "real" patriots because...?


Excuse me jack-ass....I have sincerely thanked both you and bodecea for your service. And you act like an ungrateful jack-ass when I do.

And maybe people would show a lot more respect towards your patriotism if you didn’t put sexual deviance and your homosexuality above your country.


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> If a person believes all this, he's against human liberty.


If a person doesn’t, he’s a sick fuck against personal liberty. I don’t have to call a man a “woman” just because *he* wants me to call him a “woman”. And I don’t have to do it just because you’re a fascist either.


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

P@triot said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person believes all this, he's against human liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> If a person doesn’t, he’s a sick fuck against personal liberty. I don’t have to call a man a “woman” just because *he* wants me to call him a “woman”. And I don’t have to do it just because you’re a fascist either.
Click to expand...

The difference between your position and mine: mine is logically and intellectually consistent.


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> The difference between your position and mine: mine is logically and intellectually consistent.


Yeah...nothing says “logical” and “consistent” like fascism.


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

P@triot said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between your position and mine: mine is logically and intellectually consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...nothing says “logical” and “consistent” like fascism.
Click to expand...

Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.

Persecution of homosexuals in Nazi Germany and the Holocaust - Wikipedia


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.


Advocating that the government has the right and the power to *force* citizens to perpetuate a lie (and ignore science) by referring to a man as a woman is the textbook definition of fascism, you immature nitwit.


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

P@triot said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.
> 
> 
> 
> Advocating that the government has the right and the power to *force* citizens to perpetuate a lie (and ignore science) by referring to a man as a woman is the textbook definition of fascism, you immature nitwit.
Click to expand...

No, it isn't.

Of the top of my head, the textbook definition of fascism is: The political philosophy founded by Benito Mussolini as a reaction against Marxists and socialists, espousing the tenets of: strict hierarchical rule beneath a dictator with essentially unlimited power; Nationalism in terms of industry and defense; Autarky or the nation's right to expand its territory to control essential resources; Authoritarianism with severe sanction against non-compliant elements of society; and finally - the denial of all basic human rights.

That's Donald Trump's whole shtick.

Like I said: don't use the term in front of educated people until you know what it means.


----------



## Gracie

If a man is born a man, NOTHING is going to make him a woman. Nothing. Can't change what one is born as. Same with a woman wanting to be a man. She is still WOMAN. Nothing will change that either. Forcing people to be politically correct won't work, either.


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.
> 
> 
> 
> Advocating that the government has the right and the power to *force* citizens to perpetuate a lie (and ignore science) by referring to a man as a woman is the textbook definition of fascism, you immature nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't.
Click to expand...

Well of course a fascist isn’t going to acknowledge that the polices they advocate (namely the government forcing citizens to relinquish their 1st Amendment rights and perpetuate a bold-faced lie) is fascism.

It’s the textbook definition, you uneducated nitwit.


----------



## P@triot

Gracie said:


> If a man is born a man, NOTHING is going to make him a woman. Nothing. Can't change what one is born as. Same with a woman wanting to be a man. She is still WOMAN. Nothing will change that either. Forcing people to be politically correct won't work, either.


It’s not even “politically correct”. It’s forcing people to renounce reality, reject science, and perpetuate an outrageous lie.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
Click to expand...


Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say? 

I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case. 

Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

P@triot said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.
> 
> 
> 
> Advocating that the government has the right and the power to *force* citizens to perpetuate a lie (and ignore science) by referring to a man as a woman is the textbook definition of fascism, you immature nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course a fascist isn’t going to acknowledge that the polices they advocate (namely the government forcing citizens to relinquish their 1st Amendment rights and perpetuate a bold-faced lie) is fascism.
> 
> It’s the textbook definition, you uneducated nitwit.
Click to expand...

Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?

Shout your unenlightened, unintelligible nonsense from the rooftops.

Just don't expect to not pay a social price for it.


----------



## Gracie

IF I choose to be polite and the person is a friend of mine...sure. I will call him whatever he prefers. But in general...I refuse to bow down to pressure to go along with her, she if its a him he. And nobody can FORCE me to. Which is the problem. Forcing.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists.


----------



## Gracie

RagnarCarlsen said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.
> 
> 
> 
> Advocating that the government has the right and the power to *force* citizens to perpetuate a lie (and ignore science) by referring to a man as a woman is the textbook definition of fascism, you immature nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course a fascist isn’t going to acknowledge that the polices they advocate (namely the government forcing citizens to relinquish their 1st Amendment rights and perpetuate a bold-faced lie) is fascism.
> 
> It’s the textbook definition, you uneducated nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?
> 
> Shout your unenlightened, unintelligible nonsense from the rooftops.
> 
> Just don't expect to not pay a social price for it.
Click to expand...

See? ^


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?


Like all fascist, your ignorance knows no bounds...

Not using transgender pronouns could get you fined

You can be fined for not calling people ‘ze’ or ‘hir,’ if that’s the pronoun they demand that you use


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

Gracie said:


> IF I choose to be polite and the person is a friend of mine...sure. I will call him whatever he prefers. But in general...I refuse to bow down to pressure to go along with her, she if its a him he. And nobody can FORCE me to. Which is the problem. Forcing.


If a gay person forces you to become gay, I will stand at your side and defend your rights.

If a gay person says "I'm a human being and I deserve dignity and respect" and you try to shout him down, I will stand at his.


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

P@triot said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist, your ignorance knows no bounds...
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/
> 
> Opinion | You can be fined for not calling people ‘ze’ or ‘hir,’ if that’s the pronoun they demand that you use
Click to expand...

Businesses do not have a right to bigotry in commerce.

Sorry, but that's the law.


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?


The left-wing ideology _requires_ ignorance. Mission accomplished with Ragnar!

Not using transgender pronouns could get you fined

You can be fined for not calling people ‘ze’ or ‘hir,’ if that’s the pronoun they demand that you use


----------



## RagnarCarlsen

P@triot said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> The left-wing ideology _requires_ ignorance. Mission accomplished with Ragnar!
> 
> Not using transgender pronouns could get you fined
> 
> You can be fined for not calling people ‘ze’ or ‘hir,’ if that’s the pronoun they demand that you use
Click to expand...

Fuck you, fascist.


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Businesses do not have a right to bigotry in commerce.


It’s *not* “bigotry” to accept science, biology, and reality. It’s *not* “bigotry” to speak the truth. I’m sorry, my ignorant fascist friend.


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Fuck you, fascist.


Ahahahahahaha! Spoken like a true fascist.


----------



## P@triot

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Fuck you, fascist.


So first this fascist tool gets *suspended* from Twitter so then he comes running here to tell people to “fuck off”.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show the posts were anyone is defending muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, Bodecea? You people are so absurdly pro-muslim that all of you are screaming and crying that *President Trump* is “banning muslims” (even though that is *not* even the case).
Click to expand...

Nope...I have about as much use for muslims as I do any patriarchal religion...and have said it multiple times... most definitely not a fan.  But I am a fan of the 1st Amendment


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190392
Click to expand...

It's very true.


----------



## Gracie

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF I choose to be polite and the person is a friend of mine...sure. I will call him whatever he prefers. But in general...I refuse to bow down to pressure to go along with her, she if its a him he. And nobody can FORCE me to. Which is the problem. Forcing.
> 
> 
> 
> If a gay person forces you to become gay, I will stand at your side and defend your rights.
> 
> If a gay person says "I'm a human being and I deserve dignity and respect" and you try to shout him down, I will stand at his.
Click to expand...

What about the straight human being that wants dignity and respect? Or do you just reserve that standing for gays?


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show the posts were anyone is defending muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, Bodecea? You people are so absurdly pro-muslim that all of you are screaming and crying that *President Trump* is “banning muslims” (even though that is *not* even the case).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope...I have about as much use for muslims as I do any patriarchal religion...and have said it multiple times... most definitely not a fan.  But I am a fan of the 1st Amendment
Click to expand...

Weall maybe not you personally - but your side of the aisle.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> It's very true.


It’s not even remotely true (and I know you know it). When is the last time a Christian beheaded a homosexual? When is the last time a Christian threw a homosexual off of a roof?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
Click to expand...

And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.


----------



## Gracie

Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.


----------



## BS Filter

Gracie said:


> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.


It's unbelievable to see such ignorance of Islam.  Mind blowing.


----------



## Gracie

BS Filter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable to see such ignorance of Islam.  Mind blowing.
Click to expand...

Was it always that way, I wonder. Sulieman The Magnificent was muslim...but he allowed his wife to practice in private her catholic beliefs. So...when did this conquer the world to become nothing but Islam...start,do you think? The fall of the Ottoman empire, maybe?


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
Click to expand...


Defending Muslims involves only defending a person's right to choose a religion and practice it without harming others. Nobody is insulting or attacking all of the millions of people who profess faith in Jesus, only the phony assholes who try to justify their aggressive and fascist actions against others with a sick and twisted imitation of this faith. There is no connection between the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth and making a big deal about sex or sexual orientation. The obsession of these jackasses stems only from some emotional hangup. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with their hysterical psychological state.

And actually, I'm quite middle of the road politically and don't like it when people go off the deep end. These jackasses have done so.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
Click to expand...


Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim? 

https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf

_Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._

American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
_




_


----------



## Seawytch

Gracie said:


> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.


Do you know any American Muslims?


----------



## bodecea

Gracie said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF I choose to be polite and the person is a friend of mine...sure. I will call him whatever he prefers. But in general...I refuse to bow down to pressure to go along with her, she if its a him he. And nobody can FORCE me to. Which is the problem. Forcing.
> 
> 
> 
> If a gay person forces you to become gay, I will stand at your side and defend your rights.
> 
> If a gay person says "I'm a human being and I deserve dignity and respect" and you try to shout him down, I will stand at his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the straight human being that wants dignity and respect? Or do you just reserve that standing for gays?
Click to expand...

Sure....straights deserve dignity and respect too.   I'm sorry to hear that some are not getting it for being straight.   Except for the INCEL terrorist movement.   They deserve neither.


----------



## BS Filter

Gracie said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> It's unbelievable to see such ignorance of Islam.  Mind blowing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it always that way, I wonder. Sulieman The Magnificent was muslim...but he allowed his wife to practice in private her catholic beliefs. So...when did this conquer the world to become nothing but Islam...start,do you think? The fall of the Ottoman empire, maybe?
Click to expand...

It's always been in the Quran.  I can't pinpoint an exact time.  It's happening, though.


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Muslims involves only defending a person's right to choose a religion and practice it without harming others. Nobody is insulting or attacking all of the millions of people who profess faith in Jesus, only the phony assholes who try to justify their aggressive and fascist actions against others with a sick and twisted imitation of this faith. There is no connection between the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth and making a big deal about sex or sexual orientation. The obsession of these jackasses stems only from some emotional hangup. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with their hysterical psychological state.
> 
> And actually, I'm quite middle of the road politically and don't like it when people go off the deep end. These jackasses have done so.
Click to expand...

Yet you and others on the left defend Islam while insulting and demonizing Christianity.  Islam is far worse on treatment of queers and women than Christianity.  It doesn't make sense.  You do it because you know you're supposed to.  Muslims are a protected class by the left, so that's why you do it.  If you actually used your brain and practiced some careful thought, you'd realize you're a pawn in their game, the left's game.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...




Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Muslims involves only defending a person's right to choose a religion and practice it without harming others. Nobody is insulting or attacking all of the millions of people who profess faith in Jesus, only the phony assholes who try to justify their aggressive and fascist actions against others with a sick and twisted imitation of this faith. There is no connection between the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth and making a big deal about sex or sexual orientation. The obsession of these jackasses stems only from some emotional hangup. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with their hysterical psychological state.
> 
> And actually, I'm quite middle of the road politically and don't like it when people go off the deep end. These jackasses have done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you and others on the left defend Islam while insulting and demonizing Christianity.  Islam is far worse on treatment of queers and women than Christianity.  It doesn't make sense.  You do it because you know you're supposed to.  Muslims are a protected class by the left, so that's why you do it.  If you actually used your brain and practiced some careful thought, you'd realize you're a pawn in their game, the left's game.
Click to expand...

Nope...in fact on multiple occasions...when saying the exact same things about all patriarchal religions, I get accused of supporting Islam...and then accused of hating on Christianity....for saying the exact same thing about both.    They are two sides of the same patriarchal coin.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
Click to expand...

And that is what it is like in a theocracy.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
Click to expand...

You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it


----------



## Lysistrata

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of what use is there to argue about a guy who has been dead for close to 2,000 years? It's okay to think that he somehow channeled a supreme being, just don't use this to try to harass and hurt other people.
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Muslims involves only defending a person's right to choose a religion and practice it without harming others. Nobody is insulting or attacking all of the millions of people who profess faith in Jesus, only the phony assholes who try to justify their aggressive and fascist actions against others with a sick and twisted imitation of this faith. There is no connection between the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth and making a big deal about sex or sexual orientation. The obsession of these jackasses stems only from some emotional hangup. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with their hysterical psychological state.
> 
> And actually, I'm quite middle of the road politically and don't like it when people go off the deep end. These jackasses have done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you and others on the left defend Islam while insulting and demonizing Christianity.  Islam is far worse on treatment of queers and women than Christianity.  It doesn't make sense.  You do it because you know you're supposed to.  Muslims are a protected class by the left, so that's why you do it.  If you actually used your brain and practiced some careful thought, you'd realize you're a pawn in their game, the left's game.
Click to expand...


I've never insulted or demonized Christianity. However, there are a lot of jerks here who call themselves Christians and are just backwards assholes abusing the name to push their garbage; the perkins, grahams, dobsons, and the rest of the monkeys. They don't represent "Christianity," just a cult of assholes.

I don't do anything because I "know" I'm "supposed to." The Muslims in my community are nice people and good citizens. The Muslims I met in the Middle East were wonderful and friendly people. What I know is what I have observed, not some idiotic stories spread by ignorant people with big chips on their shoulders; many of whom seem to want a religious war for no reason. That's just plain stupid. Every religion has a problem with adherents who mix their specific religion with primitive tribalism and can't parse between them. We see this phenomenon among Christians in the U.S., and Muslims and Hindus in the Middle East and south Asia.

It is not "Muslims" that is a "protected class;" the classification is "religion." Read the laws. You do not have to suggest that I use my brain and practice "careful thought," as these are the things that I do every day. You are being played and you don't even know it. I suggest that you try to practice some careful and independent thought.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
Click to expand...

And she would be right if she sued...  there is nothing wrong with that t-shirt.


----------



## BS Filter

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Muslims involves only defending a person's right to choose a religion and practice it without harming others. Nobody is insulting or attacking all of the millions of people who profess faith in Jesus, only the phony assholes who try to justify their aggressive and fascist actions against others with a sick and twisted imitation of this faith. There is no connection between the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth and making a big deal about sex or sexual orientation. The obsession of these jackasses stems only from some emotional hangup. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with their hysterical psychological state.
> 
> And actually, I'm quite middle of the road politically and don't like it when people go off the deep end. These jackasses have done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you and others on the left defend Islam while insulting and demonizing Christianity.  Islam is far worse on treatment of queers and women than Christianity.  It doesn't make sense.  You do it because you know you're supposed to.  Muslims are a protected class by the left, so that's why you do it.  If you actually used your brain and practiced some careful thought, you'd realize you're a pawn in their game, the left's game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never insulted or demonized Christianity. However, there are a lot of jerks here who call themselves Christians and are just backwards assholes abusing the name to push their garbage; the perkins, grahams, dobsons, and the rest of the monkeys. They don't represent "Christianity," just a cult of assholes.
> 
> I don't do anything because I "know" I'm "supposed to." The Muslims in my community are nice people and good citizens. The Muslims I met in the Middle East were wonderful and friendly people. What I know is what I have observed, not some idiotic stories spread by ignorant people with big chips on their shoulders; many of whom seem to want a religious war for no reason. That's just plain stupid. Every religion has a problem with adherents who mix their specific religion with primitive tribalism and can't parse between them. We see this phenomenon among Christians in the U.S., and Muslims and Hindus in the Middle East and south Asia.
> 
> It is not "Muslims" that is a "protected class;" the classification is "religion." Read the laws. You do not have to suggest that I use my brain and practice "careful thought," as these are the things that I do every day. You are being played and you don't even know it. I suggest that you try to practice some careful and independent thought.
Click to expand...

Once again you justify your demonizing of Christianity because of your dislike for certain people as "assholes", while defending islam because the religion has rights and they're nice people..  Be honest about it.  You hate Christians, but like muslims.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Muslims involves only defending a person's right to choose a religion and practice it without harming others. Nobody is insulting or attacking all of the millions of people who profess faith in Jesus, only the phony assholes who try to justify their aggressive and fascist actions against others with a sick and twisted imitation of this faith. There is no connection between the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth and making a big deal about sex or sexual orientation. The obsession of these jackasses stems only from some emotional hangup. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with their hysterical psychological state.
> 
> And actually, I'm quite middle of the road politically and don't like it when people go off the deep end. These jackasses have done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you and others on the left defend Islam while insulting and demonizing Christianity.  Islam is far worse on treatment of queers and women than Christianity.  It doesn't make sense.  You do it because you know you're supposed to.  Muslims are a protected class by the left, so that's why you do it.  If you actually used your brain and practiced some careful thought, you'd realize you're a pawn in their game, the left's game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never insulted or demonized Christianity. However, there are a lot of jerks here who call themselves Christians and are just backwards assholes abusing the name to push their garbage; the perkins, grahams, dobsons, and the rest of the monkeys. They don't represent "Christianity," just a cult of assholes.
> 
> I don't do anything because I "know" I'm "supposed to." The Muslims in my community are nice people and good citizens. The Muslims I met in the Middle East were wonderful and friendly people. What I know is what I have observed, not some idiotic stories spread by ignorant people with big chips on their shoulders; many of whom seem to want a religious war for no reason. That's just plain stupid. Every religion has a problem with adherents who mix their specific religion with primitive tribalism and can't parse between them. We see this phenomenon among Christians in the U.S., and Muslims and Hindus in the Middle East and south Asia.
> 
> It is not "Muslims" that is a "protected class;" the classification is "religion." Read the laws. You do not have to suggest that I use my brain and practice "careful thought," as these are the things that I do every day. You are being played and you don't even know it. I suggest that you try to practice some careful and independent thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you justify your demonizing of Christianity because of your dislike for certain people as "assholes", while defending islam because the religion has rights and they're nice people..  Be honest about it.  You hate Christians, but like muslims.
Click to expand...

And again...show where anyone here is defending Islam.  Quote or link the so-called "defense".


----------



## BS Filter

Here's another nice piece of leftist homework.  Why is this crap in our schools?
Florida dad outraged by sexually explicit question on teen's homework assignment


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Here's another nice piece of leftist homework.  Why is this crap in our schools?
> Florida dad outraged by sexually explicit question on teen's homework assignment


Inappropriate question...good to have a parent who is engaged and sees the test and contacts the district that does something about it.   That's what it's like to have engaged parents.   Sad to say, that is a small small minority of parents.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Here_ in the United States this is happening?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
Click to expand...


Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.

The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones? 

I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?

How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.  Muslim dads have also murdered daughters in "honor killings".  So why do you defend Islam and insult Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
Click to expand...

The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
Click to expand...


Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Here's another nice piece of leftist homework.  Why is this crap in our schools?
> Florida dad outraged by sexually explicit question on teen's homework assignment



Duvall County Florida is hardly “leftist”. In fact, the question looks a little racist to me.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
Click to expand...

Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims are killing gays and beating their wives here, in the United States every day and nobody is saying a word? You sure that's your contention? Christian parents have murdered their children here in the United States too, likely on a far greater scale than Muslims wouldn't you say?
> 
> I live in the United States. Here, as a gay person, I am at far greater risk of personal harm from extremist Christians than I am from Muslim extremists. There are a far greater number of Christian extremists in the US than there are Muslim extremists. If we were in the Middle East, that would not be the case.
> 
> Here in the United States it is not Muslims that want to take away my right to marry. It's not Muslims that want the right to fire gays or refuse to serve them. I am a citizen of the United States and therefore my concerns lean more locally. That's not to say I'm not concerned about Russia jailing gays, extremist Muslims in the Middle East throwing gays off buildings or other human rights abuses,  but just as I don't condemn American Russians for what their former countrymen are doing, I don't condemn American Muslims for the actions of extremists elsewhere. Why do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
Click to expand...


Define a rod...

The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.

The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness. 

_”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”

O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_

Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there it is.  The Christian is your biggest threat, not Islam.  This is why you're an idiot.  You somehow believe muslims in America are going to act differently than muslims in other countries where they are the majority.  That's ignorance in full bloom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
Click to expand...

Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
Click to expand...


That would be up to a court to decide. 

*Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *

The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.

Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
Click to expand...

The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.


----------



## BS Filter

As a woman, for you to support and defend Islam is bordering on mental illness.
Answering Muslims: Does the Qur'an Say Men Can Beat Their Wives?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
Click to expand...


The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers? 

There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


LOL, you hate Gays, but love Blacks?

I don't support Gays due to spreading  a lot of STD's, however Blacks not only spread STD's, they form gangs, put larger pressures on schools, prisons, welfare etc. many of them hate White people, they are a direct threat to our heritage.

Hands down, there's nothing from Gays that's so bad as this list.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
Click to expand...


That’s up to the District or the court to decide. I don’t think the color red or blue is disruptive, but my kids can’t wear those colors to school.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> As a woman, for you to support and defend Islam is bordering on mental illness.
> Answering Muslims: Does the Qur'an Say Men Can Beat Their Wives?



 https://www.thedailybeast.com/span...unholy-world-of-christian-domestic-discipline


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
Click to expand...

The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL, you hate Gays, but love Blacks?


Another fascist who insists that accepting science, biology, and reality = "hate"


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, you hate Gays, but love Blacks?
> 
> 
> 
> Another fascist who insists that accepting science, biology, and reality = "hate"
Click to expand...


Gays are bad, Blacks are worse, explain how this isn't supported by the data?


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> I don't support Gays due to spreading  a lot of STD's, however Blacks not only spread STD's, they form gangs, put larger pressures on schools, prisons, welfare etc. many of them hate White people, they are a direct threat to our heritage.
> 
> Hands down, there's nothing from Gays that's so bad as this list.


But here's the thing - polaks spread STD's, laziness, incompetence, and worst of all - ignorance. Most polaks need help tying their shoes. They are a burden to society. Why don't you speak out against _them_?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't support Gays due to spreading  a lot of STD's, however Blacks not only spread STD's, they form gangs, put larger pressures on schools, prisons, welfare etc. many of them hate White people, they are a direct threat to our heritage.
> 
> Hands down, there's nothing from Gays that's so bad as this list.
> 
> 
> 
> But here's the thing - polaks spread STD's, laziness, incompetence, and worst of all - ignorance. Most polaks need help tying their shoes. They are a burden to society. Why don't you speak out against _them_?
Click to expand...


Haha, good joke, you clearly have a very retarded view of the World.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this?


You make outrageous claims and fail to back them up with a link 100% of the time. I don't know of a single Christian who has ever made that claim.

I'm sure there is some whack job out there who has told his wife that. But it's probably less than 0.0000001% of the Christian nation. Meanwhile, about 85% of the muslim nation either engages in terrorism, provides material support for terrorism, or approves of terrorism.


----------



## P@triot

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Haha, good joke, you clearly have a very *retarded* view of the World.


That's what happens when one looks at the world through the lens of a polak.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
> 
> 
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
Click to expand...


You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure. 

Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.

So, is it the religion or the culture?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this?
> 
> 
> 
> You make outrageous claims and fail to back them up with a link 100% of the time. I don't know of a single Christian who has ever made that claim.
> 
> I'm sure there is some whack job out there who has told his wife that. But it's probably less than 0.0000001% of the Christian nation. Meanwhile, about 85% of the muslim nation either engages in terrorism, provides material support for terrorism, or approves of terrorism.
Click to expand...


I did link to it, moron.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

P@triot said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, good joke, you clearly have a very *retarded* view of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when one looks at the world through the lens of a polak.
Click to expand...


You're clearly incapable of logic.

If you were, you'd clearly explain data, by data how Blacks are somehow better than Poles, or Gays.

You can't, you're not all there, typical simple minded British White trash that liters the U.S Southern states.


----------



## Seawytch

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, good joke, you clearly have a very *retarded* view of the World.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what happens when one looks at the world through the lens of a polak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're clearly incapable of logic.
> 
> If you were, you'd clearly explain data, by data how Blacks are somehow better than Poles, or Gays.
> 
> You can't, you're not all there, typical simple minded British White trash that liters the U.S Southern states.
Click to expand...


 https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/02/the-unwelcome-revival-of-race-science


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really trying to contend that an American Muslim is exactly like an ISIS terrorist simply because they are Muslim?
> 
> https://www.start.umd.edu/pubs/START_ECDB_IslamistFarRightHomicidesUS_Infographic_Feb2017.pdf
> 
> _Between  September 2001 and 2016 there were 31 fatal “Islamist extremist” attacks, leading to 119 deaths.  In the same time period, there were 89 “far-right extremist” attacks, resulting in a total of 158 deaths._
> 
> American Muslims are also much more accepting of gay marriage...by a lot, than evangelicals.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
Click to expand...

Ok, which is it today?  The Old Testament counts...the Old Testament doesn't count?  And if the OT doesn't count, why are Christians in places like Arkansas putting big stone 10 Commandment monuments up?   That's OT junk.


----------



## Seawytch

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you been to Saudi Arabia and other muslim nations where women aren't allowed to vote or drive?  Do you realize that beating your wife is endorsed in the Quran.  You're ignorant of Islam.  If Saudi Arabia didn't have oil, they'd be a living in tents and riding camels.  Islam is a backwards ignorant tribal cult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live in Saudi Arabia? Me neither.
> 
> The Bible endorses beating children. Don’t religions suck, especially patriarchal ones?
> 
> I’m so glad to live in a secular country where each person is free to believe whatever they want to personally, but it can’t be foisted on you by the government. Aren’t you?
> 
> How do you not understand that all that BS is cultural not religious or we would still be burning witches and stoning adulterers. The Bible hasn’t changed since we did that, what did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, which is it today?  The Old Testament counts...the Old Testament doesn't count?  And if the OT doesn't count, why are Christians in places like Arkansas putting big stone 10 Commandment monuments up?   That's OT junk.
Click to expand...


It still counts for all the anti gay stuff, but shellfish is totally okay now and it’s not cool to kill mouthy kids.


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bible doesn't endorse beating children.  Spanking isn't "beating".  The Quran explicitly states that a husband may beat his wife with a stick.  The Quran explicitly states that if a wife is owned by her husband.  The Bible tells husbands to love their wives and to treat them with gentleness because they are weaker than men.  You don't really know what you're talking about, do you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
Click to expand...

They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
Click to expand...


And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
Click to expand...

Neither are Christians.  You're deliberately still not getting it.  Christ


Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
Click to expand...

I just showed you from the Quran where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Show me from the New Testament (Christianity) where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Go ahead.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> 
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither are Christians.  You're deliberately still not getting it.  Christ
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you from the Quran where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Show me from the New Testament (Christianity) where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Go ahead.
Click to expand...


Why do they bother still printing the OT if it is, as you claim, null and void? The Bible, whether you “cafeteria Christian” that part or not, is just as horrific as the Quran. The Quran, conversely, has the same kind of passages about kindness, love and forgiveness that the Bible does. Two sides, same coin.

_Goodness does not consist in turning your face towards East or West. The truly good are those who believe in God and the Last Day, in the angels, the Scripture, and the prophets; who give away some of their wealth, however much they cherish it, to their relatives, to orphans, the needy, travelers and beggars and to liberate those in debt and bondage; those who keep up the prayers and pay the prescribed alms; who keep pledges whenever they make them; who are steadfast in misfortune, adversity and times of danger. These are the ones who are true, and it is they who are aware of God.  (Al Quran 2:178)_


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither are Christians.  You're deliberately still not getting it.  Christ
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you from the Quran where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Show me from the New Testament (Christianity) where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do they bother still printing the OT if it is, as you claim, null and void? The Bible, whether you “cafeteria Christian” that part or not, is just as horrific as the Quran. The Quran, conversely, has the same kind of passages about kindness, love and forgiveness that the Bible does. Two sides, same coin.
> 
> _Goodness does not consist in turning your face towards East or West. The truly good are those who believe in God and the Last Day, in the angels, the Scripture, and the prophets; who give away some of their wealth, however much they cherish it, to their relatives, to orphans, the needy, travelers and beggars and to liberate those in debt and bondage; those who keep up the prayers and pay the prescribed alms; who keep pledges whenever they make them; who are steadfast in misfortune, adversity and times of danger. These are the ones who are true, and it is they who are aware of God.  (Al Quran 2:178)_
Click to expand...

The old testament was law and judgement for sin, but the new testament is the church, love and grace.  You really need to learn more about your topic if you seriously want to understand.  To sum up once again, there is no teaching in New  Testament Scripture that teaches men how to beat their wives.  There is in the Quran.  It can't be made any plainer.  Here it is again.  Now, we're done here.
Answering Muslims: Does the Qur'an Say Men Can Beat Their Wives?


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither are Christians.  You're deliberately still not getting it.  Christ
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you from the Quran where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Show me from the New Testament (Christianity) where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do they bother still printing the OT if it is, as you claim, null and void? The Bible, whether you “cafeteria Christian” that part or not, is just as horrific as the Quran. The Quran, conversely, has the same kind of passages about kindness, love and forgiveness that the Bible does. Two sides, same coin.
> 
> _Goodness does not consist in turning your face towards East or West. The truly good are those who believe in God and the Last Day, in the angels, the Scripture, and the prophets; who give away some of their wealth, however much they cherish it, to their relatives, to orphans, the needy, travelers and beggars and to liberate those in debt and bondage; those who keep up the prayers and pay the prescribed alms; who keep pledges whenever they make them; who are steadfast in misfortune, adversity and times of danger. These are the ones who are true, and it is they who are aware of God.  (Al Quran 2:178)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old testament was law and judgement for sin, but the new testament is the church, love and grace.  You really need to learn more about your topic if you seriously want to understand.  To sum up once again, there is no teaching in New  Testament Scripture that teaches men how to beat their wives.  There is in the Quran.  It can't be made any plainer.  Here it is again.  Now, we're done here.
> Answering Muslims: Does the Qur'an Say Men Can Beat Their Wives?
Click to expand...


And like it or not *the Bible* has instructions on beating children, stoning adulterers and disobedient children. We were operating under NT rules when we were still doing those things here. What changed? Not the Bible, surely.

The Bible has been used to justify slavery, misogyny and segregation. It’s also been used to counter those things...good and evil, depending on who is interpreting it just like the Quran.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define a rod...
> 
> The Bible also defines the wife as the property of the husband.
> 
> The Quran also tells men to treat their wives with love and gentleness.
> 
> _”And of His signs is that He created for you from yourselves mates that you may find tranquillity in them; and He placed between you affection and mercy. Indeed in that are signs for a people who give thought.”
> 
> O you who have believed, it is not lawful for you to inherit women by compulsion. And do not make difficulties for them in order to take [back] part of what you gave them unless they commit a clear immorality. And live with them in kindness. For if you dislike them - perhaps you dislike a thing and Allah makes therein much good.”_
> 
> Both the Bible and Quran, Islam and Christianity have good parts and shitty parts...throw in Judaism and the Torah for an unholy holy trinity.
> 
> 
> 
> Like all leftists, you don't understand the difference between the old and new testaments.  You probably don't want to because if you did, you wouldn't have anything to argue.  Ignorance is your only tool.  Show us the Scripture in the book of Ephesians in the New Testament of how husbands are supposed to treat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NT wasn’t written a mere 200 or so years ago was it? How do you explain that 200 or so years ago that we were burning witches and stoning adulterers?
> 
> There ARE Christians here in the United States that believe the Bible gives them the authority to beat their wives and children. Do you deny this? Is it the religion or them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Christians that burned witches 200 years ago were wrong.  You're taking behavior by people and comparing.  I'm talking about what it says in the New Testament and the Quran.  You compare a small faction of misbehavior by a few Christians and then ignore what it says in the Quran.  There are hundreds of thousands of muslims in this world that mistreat their wives and it's condoned in the Quran, and you're trying to justify it.  I don't expect you to see what you're doing because your blind to it.  Your hatred for Christianity overrules your common sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have an incredible blind spot when it comes to Christians and have tunnel vision where Muslims are concerned, that’s for sure.
> 
> Do you know who the Anti-balaka are? Look them up. They are the Christian version of ISIS. How about Eastern Lightning or  National Liberation Front of Tripura? Ever hear of them? These are just a small handful of the identified Christian terrorist groups in the world.
> 
> So, is it the religion or the culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
Click to expand...

Who are you to say they aren't christian?   Maybe they think YOU aren't christian.

I love playing "No True Scotsman".


----------



## BS Filter

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither are Christians.  You're deliberately still not getting it.  Christ
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't Christians.  You're still not getting it and I doubt you ever will.  When Christians act like terrorists, they're acting AGAINST the New Testament and Jesus.  When muslims act like terrorists, they're acting like the Quran and Mohammed.  I doubt you'll ever be able to see that because of your spiritual blindness and deliberate ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you from the Quran where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Show me from the New Testament (Christianity) where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do they bother still printing the OT if it is, as you claim, null and void? The Bible, whether you “cafeteria Christian” that part or not, is just as horrific as the Quran. The Quran, conversely, has the same kind of passages about kindness, love and forgiveness that the Bible does. Two sides, same coin.
> 
> _Goodness does not consist in turning your face towards East or West. The truly good are those who believe in God and the Last Day, in the angels, the Scripture, and the prophets; who give away some of their wealth, however much they cherish it, to their relatives, to orphans, the needy, travelers and beggars and to liberate those in debt and bondage; those who keep up the prayers and pay the prescribed alms; who keep pledges whenever they make them; who are steadfast in misfortune, adversity and times of danger. These are the ones who are true, and it is they who are aware of God.  (Al Quran 2:178)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old testament was law and judgement for sin, but the new testament is the church, love and grace.  You really need to learn more about your topic if you seriously want to understand.  To sum up once again, there is no teaching in New  Testament Scripture that teaches men how to beat their wives.  There is in the Quran.  It can't be made any plainer.  Here it is again.  Now, we're done here.
> Answering Muslims: Does the Qur'an Say Men Can Beat Their Wives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And like it or not *the Bible* has instructions on beating children, stoning adulterers and disobedient children. We were operating under NT rules when we were still doing those things here. What changed? Not the Bible, surely.
> 
> The Bible has been used to justify slavery, misogyny and segregation. It’s also been used to counter those things...good and evil, depending on who is interpreting it just like the Quran.
Click to expand...

You're an idiot, and I'm done with you.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are Christians.  You're deliberately still not getting it.  Christ
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you from the Quran where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Show me from the New Testament (Christianity) where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do they bother still printing the OT if it is, as you claim, null and void? The Bible, whether you “cafeteria Christian” that part or not, is just as horrific as the Quran. The Quran, conversely, has the same kind of passages about kindness, love and forgiveness that the Bible does. Two sides, same coin.
> 
> _Goodness does not consist in turning your face towards East or West. The truly good are those who believe in God and the Last Day, in the angels, the Scripture, and the prophets; who give away some of their wealth, however much they cherish it, to their relatives, to orphans, the needy, travelers and beggars and to liberate those in debt and bondage; those who keep up the prayers and pay the prescribed alms; who keep pledges whenever they make them; who are steadfast in misfortune, adversity and times of danger. These are the ones who are true, and it is they who are aware of God.  (Al Quran 2:178)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old testament was law and judgement for sin, but the new testament is the church, love and grace.  You really need to learn more about your topic if you seriously want to understand.  To sum up once again, there is no teaching in New  Testament Scripture that teaches men how to beat their wives.  There is in the Quran.  It can't be made any plainer.  Here it is again.  Now, we're done here.
> Answering Muslims: Does the Qur'an Say Men Can Beat Their Wives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And like it or not *the Bible* has instructions on beating children, stoning adulterers and disobedient children. We were operating under NT rules when we were still doing those things here. What changed? Not the Bible, surely.
> 
> The Bible has been used to justify slavery, misogyny and segregation. It’s also been used to counter those things...good and evil, depending on who is interpreting it just like the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot, and I'm done with you.
Click to expand...

I see this running away thing as a pattern of cowardice.


----------



## Seawytch

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> 
> 
> Neither are Christians.  You're deliberately still not getting it.  Christ
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the overwhelming majority of Muslims are not violent extremists that beat their wives. How dense are you that you don’t get it is cultural not religious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just showed you from the Quran where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Show me from the New Testament (Christianity) where it teaches men how to beat their wives.  Go ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do they bother still printing the OT if it is, as you claim, null and void? The Bible, whether you “cafeteria Christian” that part or not, is just as horrific as the Quran. The Quran, conversely, has the same kind of passages about kindness, love and forgiveness that the Bible does. Two sides, same coin.
> 
> _Goodness does not consist in turning your face towards East or West. The truly good are those who believe in God and the Last Day, in the angels, the Scripture, and the prophets; who give away some of their wealth, however much they cherish it, to their relatives, to orphans, the needy, travelers and beggars and to liberate those in debt and bondage; those who keep up the prayers and pay the prescribed alms; who keep pledges whenever they make them; who are steadfast in misfortune, adversity and times of danger. These are the ones who are true, and it is they who are aware of God.  (Al Quran 2:178)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The old testament was law and judgement for sin, but the new testament is the church, love and grace.  You really need to learn more about your topic if you seriously want to understand.  To sum up once again, there is no teaching in New  Testament Scripture that teaches men how to beat their wives.  There is in the Quran.  It can't be made any plainer.  Here it is again.  Now, we're done here.
> Answering Muslims: Does the Qur'an Say Men Can Beat Their Wives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And like it or not *the Bible* has instructions on beating children, stoning adulterers and disobedient children. We were operating under NT rules when we were still doing those things here. What changed? Not the Bible, surely.
> 
> The Bible has been used to justify slavery, misogyny and segregation. It’s also been used to counter those things...good and evil, depending on who is interpreting it just like the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're an idiot, and I'm done with you.
Click to expand...


You're a pussy without the strength of your convictions. 

You're like the trailer trash douchbag sitting on the porch of his ramshackle pile of shit bitching about the jalopy in his neighbor's yard.  Guess what? You both live in crap piles!


----------



## Cecilie1200

RagnarCarlsen said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a person believes all this, he's against human liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> If a person doesn’t, he’s a sick fuck against personal liberty. I don’t have to call a man a “woman” just because *he* wants me to call him a “woman”. And I don’t have to do it just because you’re a fascist either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference between your position and mine: mine is logically and intellectually consistent.
Click to expand...


Yeah, in Bizarro World.  "If you refuse to say things that you don't believe, simply because some stranger will feel bad if you don't, then you're against human liberty."

That's only "logically and intellectually consistent" if you're a narcissist who thinks other people are merely ambulatory props in their personal life movie, instead of real, individual beings.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RagnarCarlsen said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between your position and mine: mine is logically and intellectually consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...nothing says “logical” and “consistent” like fascism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.
> 
> Persecution of homosexuals in Nazi Germany and the Holocaust - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


He's right.  He's not a fascist.

He's a sociopath.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RagnarCarlsen said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn what fascism is before you use the word in front of people who have an education, quisling.
> 
> 
> 
> Advocating that the government has the right and the power to *force* citizens to perpetuate a lie (and ignore science) by referring to a man as a woman is the textbook definition of fascism, you immature nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well of course a fascist isn’t going to acknowledge that the polices they advocate (namely the government forcing citizens to relinquish their 1st Amendment rights and perpetuate a bold-faced lie) is fascism.
> 
> It’s the textbook definition, you uneducated nitwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?
> 
> Shout your unenlightened, unintelligible nonsense from the rooftops.
> 
> Just don't expect to not pay a social price for it.
Click to expand...


_New California law allows jail time for using wrong gender pronoun, sponsor denies that would happen_

And before you give me any dismissive smokescreen about "Oh, Fox News", here's the actual legislation:

_Bill Text  - SB-219 Long-term care facilities: rights of residents.
_
*1439.51.*
_ (a) Except as provided in subdivision (b), it shall be unlawful for a long-term care facility or facility staff to take any of the following actions wholly or partially on the basis of a person’s actual or perceived sexual orientation, gender identity, gender expression, or human immunodeficiency virus (HIV) status:

(5) Willfully and repeatedly fail to use a resident’s preferred name or pronouns after being clearly informed of the preferred name or pronouns.
_
*1439.54.*
_ A violation of this chapter shall be treated as a violation under Chapter 2 (commencing with Section 1250), Chapter 2.4 (commencing with Section 1417), or Chapter 3.2 (commencing with Section 1569)._

And from the synopsis:

_The bill would require a violation of these provisions to be treated as a violation under the Long-Term Care, Health, Safety, and Security Act of 1973, the California Residential Care Facilities for the Elderly Act, or specified provisions providing for the licensure and regulation of health facilities, which may include the imposition of civil penalties. By expanding the definition of existing crimes, the bill would impose a state-mandated local program.


New California Law Requires Posting of Transgender Rights in the Workplace and More - Law Blog
_
*SB 396–Ensuring Transgender People Know Their Rights*
_The first of the two substantial changes to take effect in January was SB 396–requiring employers to post transgender rights explanations in the workplace. It also requires employers with 50 or more employees to include an understanding of gender identity, gender expression, and sexual orientation in their pre-existing mandatory sexual harassment prevention training.

The poster, titled “Transgender Rights in the Workplace,” covers several topics including defining terms under the law and explaining the rights associated with gender identity. The poster itself can be viewed here.

***

There some additional considerations under the law for dress codes, bathrooms, showers, and locker room facilities. Under California law, employers can only enforce dress codes in a non-discriminatory manner. This means dress codes in general are allowed but restrictions on dress and grooming must be applied in a manner that allows transgender or gender non-conforming employees to dress “in accordance with their gender identity and gender expression.”

Any employer must allow transgender or gender non-conforming people to use the restroom or locker room associated with their gender identity or expression. Where possible, an employer must provide a unisex single stall bathroom.

However, they cannot force and employee to use such a bathroom as opposed to the bathroom of their gender identity. It is illegal to require or push a transgender employee to use such a bathroom either by policy or through harassment. In addition to this, California law requires that any single-user bathrooms be identified as unisex unless it has a special exemption from elsewhere in the law.

Bill Text - AB-2943 Unlawful business practices: sexual orientation change efforts._

I just LOVE this one.

*SECTION 1.*
_ The Legislature finds and declares the following:
(a) Contemporary science recognizes that being lesbian, gay, bisexual, or transgender is part of the natural spectrum of human identity and is not a disease, disorder, or illness.

(p) Courts Courts, including in California, have recognized the practice of sexual orientation change efforts as a commercial service, and service. Therefore,claims that sexual orientation change efforts are effective in changing an individual’s sexual orientation, may constitute unlawful, unfair, or fraudulent business practices under state consumer protection laws. This bill intends to make clear that sexual orientation change efforts are an unlawful practice under California’s Consumer Legal Remedies Act.

(28) Advertising, offering to engage in, or engaging in sexual orientation change efforts with an individual.
_
None of this is a "social price".  It's all government-mandated laws, telling you what you can say, where, when, and how, and backed up by legal penalties.  Please explain to me how that is NOT a violation of the First Amendment, or an attempt to force people to say things they do not believe to be true.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RagnarCarlsen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF I choose to be polite and the person is a friend of mine...sure. I will call him whatever he prefers. But in general...I refuse to bow down to pressure to go along with her, she if its a him he. And nobody can FORCE me to. Which is the problem. Forcing.
> 
> 
> 
> If a gay person forces you to become gay, I will stand at your side and defend your rights.
> 
> If a gay person says "I'm a human being and I deserve dignity and respect" and you try to shout him down, I will stand at his.
Click to expand...


And if a gay person says, "Dignity and respect means that you have to pretend to agree with me, or face legal penalties", you will stand with him, because you don't give a damn about anything other than your agenda, no matter WHAT sort of lofty motivations you try to cloak it in.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RagnarCarlsen said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is forcing you to relinquish your first amendment rights? Who has even proposed such a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Like all fascist, your ignorance knows no bounds...
> 
> https://nypost.com/2016/05/19/city-issues-new-guidelines-on-transgender-pronouns/
> 
> Opinion | You can be fined for not calling people ‘ze’ or ‘hir,’ if that’s the pronoun they demand that you use
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Businesses do not have a right to bigotry in commerce.
> 
> Sorry, but that's the law.
Click to expand...


I hate to break it to you, but saying, "You do not have a right to express opinions I think are wrong" is the same as saying, "You do not have a right to freedom of speech".  Please keep in mind that YOU are, right now, exercising your right to express opinions that WE think are utterly repugnant, and even bigoted toward those who disagree with you.  Do you REALLY want to set a precedent of passing laws that punish people for disagreeing with whoever currently has power?

Sorry, but "that's the law" is not the same as "that's morally correct".


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gracie said:


> RagnarCarlsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF I choose to be polite and the person is a friend of mine...sure. I will call him whatever he prefers. But in general...I refuse to bow down to pressure to go along with her, she if its a him he. And nobody can FORCE me to. Which is the problem. Forcing.
> 
> 
> 
> If a gay person forces you to become gay, I will stand at your side and defend your rights.
> 
> If a gay person says "I'm a human being and I deserve dignity and respect" and you try to shout him down, I will stand at his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the straight human being that wants dignity and respect? Or do you just reserve that standing for gays?
Click to expand...


Now, don't be narrow-minded.  He reserves that standing for ANY opinion . . . that he agrees with.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lysistrata said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really should direct your warnings about harassment and hurting others to the muslims.  They're murdering queers and beating their wives every day and no one says a word.
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I do this? We don't have many Muslims here in the U.S. much less Muslims who do the things you mentioned. However, we have a bumper crop of non-Muslim assholes. You are just trying to deflect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you and your leftist pals defend muslims and insult and artack Christians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending Muslims involves only defending a person's right to choose a religion and practice it without harming others. Nobody is insulting or attacking all of the millions of people who profess faith in Jesus, only the phony assholes who try to justify their aggressive and fascist actions against others with a sick and twisted imitation of this faith. There is no connection between the teachings of Jesus of Nazareth and making a big deal about sex or sexual orientation. The obsession of these jackasses stems only from some emotional hangup. It has nothing to do with religion and everything to do with their hysterical psychological state.
> 
> And actually, I'm quite middle of the road politically and don't like it when people go off the deep end. These jackasses have done so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you and others on the left defend Islam while insulting and demonizing Christianity.  Islam is far worse on treatment of queers and women than Christianity.  It doesn't make sense.  You do it because you know you're supposed to.  Muslims are a protected class by the left, so that's why you do it.  If you actually used your brain and practiced some careful thought, you'd realize you're a pawn in their game, the left's game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never insulted or demonized Christianity. However, there are a lot of jerks here who call themselves Christians and are just backwards assholes abusing the name to push their garbage; the perkins, grahams, dobsons, and the rest of the monkeys. They don't represent "Christianity," just a cult of assholes.
> 
> I don't do anything because I "know" I'm "supposed to." The Muslims in my community are nice people and good citizens. The Muslims I met in the Middle East were wonderful and friendly people. What I know is what I have observed, not some idiotic stories spread by ignorant people with big chips on their shoulders; many of whom seem to want a religious war for no reason. That's just plain stupid. Every religion has a problem with adherents who mix their specific religion with primitive tribalism and can't parse between them. We see this phenomenon among Christians in the U.S., and Muslims and Hindus in the Middle East and south Asia.
> 
> It is not "Muslims" that is a "protected class;" the classification is "religion." Read the laws. You do not have to suggest that I use my brain and practice "careful thought," as these are the things that I do every day. You are being played and you don't even know it. I suggest that you try to practice some careful and independent thought.
Click to expand...


I just heard "I don't insult and demonize Christianity, so long as it's practiced the way I think it should be."  Was that what you meant to say?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
Click to expand...


Both the Supreme Court and the ACLU disagree with you, silly.

_Student Dress Code

In the landmark U.S. Supreme Court case Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District (1969), the court upheld the free speech rights of students to wear black armbands to protest the Vietnam War, explaining that students do not “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.”_

Why do I think that if she'd been wearing a Gay Pride t-shirt and had been told to change it, your panties would be in a HUGE ruffle over it?


----------



## Cecilie1200

BS Filter said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
Click to expand...


"Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both the Supreme Court and the ACLU disagree with you, silly.
> 
> _Student Dress Code
> 
> In the landmark U.S. Supreme Court case Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District (1969), the court upheld the free speech rights of students to wear black armbands to protest the Vietnam War, explaining that students do not “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.”_
> 
> Why do I think that if she'd been wearing a Gay Pride t-shirt and had been told to change it, your panties would be in a HUGE ruffle over it?
Click to expand...


Students and teachers have different rules. 


*Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *

The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.” The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
Click to expand...


Disruptive would be at the discretion of the courts I reckon.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have one goal...and that is to take over the whole world with their religion. And they are doing a pretty damn good job of it..with the help of people who refuse to believe that is their goal.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any American Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both the Supreme Court and the ACLU disagree with you, silly.
> 
> _Student Dress Code
> 
> In the landmark U.S. Supreme Court case Tinker v. Des Moines Independent Community School District (1969), the court upheld the free speech rights of students to wear black armbands to protest the Vietnam War, explaining that students do not “shed their constitutional rights to freedom of speech or expression at the schoolhouse gate.”_
> 
> Why do I think that if she'd been wearing a Gay Pride t-shirt and had been told to change it, your panties would be in a HUGE ruffle over it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Students and teachers have different rules.
> 
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.” The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
Click to expand...


Except this wasn't a "political message", there's a difference between "it might be best" and "you have to", and I still doubt very much that you would take this attitude if her t-shirt had had a message you agreed with.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disruptive would be at the discretion of the courts I reckon.
Click to expand...


In other words, whatever leftists can get away with.  Which is what I already said.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do I think that if she'd been wearing a Gay Pride t-shirt and had been told to change it, your panties would be in a HUGE ruffle over it?
> 
> 
> 
> Because the Gaystapo believes that children should be inundated with pedophilia, homosexuality, and all other forms of depravity. Just look at this “teacher” in the pathetic state of California. This is so repulsive it defies adjectives:
> 
> View attachment 190860
> 
> No decent, self-respecting person would ever assume positions like that in public. And even an indecent person with no self-respect wouldn’t do it in front of children. And the Gaystapo is so fucking disturbed - they have passed a law making it illegal to pull your child out of their _obscene_ classes.
> 
> California Bans Parents From Pulling Kids From ‘Obscene’ LGBT Sex Ed Classes
Click to expand...


Oh, geez, dude.  I just ate lunch!


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Oh, geez, dude.  I just ate lunch!


Ok...I just deleted that post. I need to research it further. It may not be accurate.


----------



## miketx

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, geez, dude.  I just ate lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...I just deleted that post. I need to research it further. It may not be accurate.
Click to expand...


----------



## BS Filter

Cecilie1200 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for an example of Christian suppression in our public schools.  Here's one.  Every time I come across one, I'll post it for you.
> Alabama teacher says school told her to change shirt with 'just pray' on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
Click to expand...

"Triggered"


----------



## Cecilie1200

BS Filter said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dress codes are not the government silencing your free speech, silly.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Triggered"
Click to expand...


Yes, that is what that means.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they are when they pertain to something like prayer.  No one is harmed by this.  That's an excuse to silence.  Her shirt isn't harming anyone.  The school administrator doesn't like it.  That's too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disruptive would be at the discretion of the courts I reckon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, whatever leftists can get away with.  Which is what I already said.
Click to expand...


Okay, if that’s the sad way you view the judicial system, ain’t much I can do about that. 

I mean if you want to play that, any judicial action is “anything you can get away with”. 

She can choose to take off the shirt, take it to court or make a social media issue out of it which just gets a bunch of folks like you all upset. Which one do you think end up with a definitive conclusion?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> She can choose to take off the shirt, take it to court or make a social media issue out of it which just gets a bunch of folks like you all upset. Which one do you think end up with a definitive conclusion?


Here is what I know: your repugnant Gaystapo actions ends with the “definitive end” to the Dumbocrat Party. You bat-shit crazies continue to turn more and more people conservative.


----------



## P@triot

Like I just said...

Exclusive: Democrats lose ground with millennials - Reuters/Ipsos poll


----------



## BS Filter

Every time Obama made a speech about more gun control, gun sales went up.  I sure miss him.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be up to a court to decide.
> 
> *Can I wear items conveying political or religious opinions in the classroom? *
> 
> The Supreme Court has ruled that students can wear armbands to school as an expression of their political views and that their right to free speech can only be limited if the speech would cause “substantial and material disruption.”  The right of teachers to express their views in school on public matters is not so clear. The courts in Washington state have not yet looked at this issue, and courts from other states have come to different conclusions. The trend seems to be that, if the items are not disruptive, they are protected as free speech. For example, you can probably wear a necklace with a religious symbol on it. However, a court has ruled that a school may ban teachers from wearing buttons supporting a current political candidate, as this could be considered “disruptive.” Courts have also upheld discipline for teachers wearing T-shirts with political messages or slogans. The same rule applies to classroom decorations or displays: it is best to avoid any appearance that you are advocating a particular religious or political view.
> 
> Free Speech Rights of Public School Teachers in Washington State
> 
> 
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disruptive would be at the discretion of the courts I reckon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, whatever leftists can get away with.  Which is what I already said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, if that’s the sad way you view the judicial system, ain’t much I can do about that.
> 
> I mean if you want to play that, any judicial action is “anything you can get away with”.
> 
> She can choose to take off the shirt, take it to court or make a social media issue out of it which just gets a bunch of folks like you all upset. Which one do you think end up with a definitive conclusion?
Click to expand...


You misunderstand (BIG surprise).  That's not how I view the judicial system; that's how I view the twisted, manipulative way you leftists pervert the judicial system.

"She can do as we tell her, or she can outrageously decide to do use our own tactics, which we disapprove of in anyone else."

I think you leftists are going to have to learn to live with the fact that fear of your displeasure no longer cows people into silence.  You've badly overplayed your tantrums and riots and character assassinations.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The T shirt asking for prayer isn't causing any "disruption".  Try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disruptive would be at the discretion of the courts I reckon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, whatever leftists can get away with.  Which is what I already said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, if that’s the sad way you view the judicial system, ain’t much I can do about that.
> 
> I mean if you want to play that, any judicial action is “anything you can get away with”.
> 
> She can choose to take off the shirt, take it to court or make a social media issue out of it which just gets a bunch of folks like you all upset. Which one do you think end up with a definitive conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misunderstand (BIG surprise).  That's not how I view the judicial system; that's how I view the twisted, manipulative way you leftists pervert the judicial system.
> 
> "She can do as we tell her, or she can outrageously decide to do use our own tactics, which we disapprove of in anyone else."
> 
> I think you leftists are going to have to learn to live with the fact that fear of your displeasure no longer cows people into silence.  You've badly overplayed your tantrums and riots and character assassinations.
Click to expand...


So you have a perverted view of the Justice system...not at all surprising...


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Causing a disruption" is defined, in libspeak, as "forcing leftists to throw a massive hissy fit by confronting them with the fact that other viewpoints exist".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disruptive would be at the discretion of the courts I reckon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, whatever leftists can get away with.  Which is what I already said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, if that’s the sad way you view the judicial system, ain’t much I can do about that.
> 
> I mean if you want to play that, any judicial action is “anything you can get away with”.
> 
> She can choose to take off the shirt, take it to court or make a social media issue out of it which just gets a bunch of folks like you all upset. Which one do you think end up with a definitive conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misunderstand (BIG surprise).  That's not how I view the judicial system; that's how I view the twisted, manipulative way you leftists pervert the judicial system.
> 
> "She can do as we tell her, or she can outrageously decide to do use our own tactics, which we disapprove of in anyone else."
> 
> I think you leftists are going to have to learn to live with the fact that fear of your displeasure no longer cows people into silence.  You've badly overplayed your tantrums and riots and character assassinations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have a perverted view of the Justice system...not at all surprising...
Click to expand...


Be sure to wash your fingers later after you pull them out of your ears.  Wax, y'know.


----------



## froggy

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

America has become the silliest nation in the world


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disruptive would be at the discretion of the courts I reckon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, whatever leftists can get away with.  Which is what I already said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, if that’s the sad way you view the judicial system, ain’t much I can do about that.
> 
> I mean if you want to play that, any judicial action is “anything you can get away with”.
> 
> She can choose to take off the shirt, take it to court or make a social media issue out of it which just gets a bunch of folks like you all upset. Which one do you think end up with a definitive conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You misunderstand (BIG surprise).  That's not how I view the judicial system; that's how I view the twisted, manipulative way you leftists pervert the judicial system.
> 
> "She can do as we tell her, or she can outrageously decide to do use our own tactics, which we disapprove of in anyone else."
> 
> I think you leftists are going to have to learn to live with the fact that fear of your displeasure no longer cows people into silence.  You've badly overplayed your tantrums and riots and character assassinations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you have a perverted view of the Justice system...not at all surprising...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be sure to wash your fingers later after you pull them out of your ears.  Wax, y'know.
Click to expand...


Why? I’m reading, not listening. I read that you have a perverted view of the judiciary, thinking it’s only for “liberals to get their way”. That’s #sad...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> So you have a perverted view of the Justice system...not at all surprising...


Not nearly as perverted as your view of “liberty” (where you get to control the thoughts, beliefs, views, and actions of _everyone_). Gaystapo.


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a perverted view of the Justice system...not at all surprising...
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as perverted as your view of “liberty” (where you get to control the thoughts, beliefs, views, and actions of _everyone_). Gaystapo.
Click to expand...

The most perverted view of the justice system is having hearings on family law...like same sex marriage or adoption..& disincluding the key parties to those tests from having counsel brief the court on their unique interests & benefits. 

I'm talking about kids wanting a say on having either mother or father contractually ripped away from under their roof for life.


----------



## mdk

Silhouette said:


> I'm talking about kids wanting a say on having either mother or father contractually ripped away from under their roof for life.



Where’s the father under your roof? I guess that doesn’t matter since there isn’t a contract or something.


----------



## P@triot

The left will not rest until they can eliminate all constitutional rights...


> If the measure becomes law, it could *punish* speakers like Ryan T. Anderson of The Heritage Foundation if they appear in California to advocate a traditional view of marriage and human sexuality.


“Punish” people for their religious views? “Punish” people for speaking? Fascism in its purest form.

California Considers Bill That Would Make Traditional Views on Sexuality Illegal


----------



## P@triot

What a shame. Left-wing deviance is keeping these poor people in a perpetual state of misery. Cheering them on to mutilate their own bodies instead of getting the proper mental health treatment they need is repulsive.

This Man Received 167 Sex-Change Surgeries. He Lives in a World of Regret.


----------



## Syriusly

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you have a perverted view of the Justice system...not at all surprising...
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as perverted as your view of “liberty” (where you get to control the thoughts, beliefs, views, and actions of _everyone_). Gaystapo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most perverted view of the justice system is having hearings on family law...like same sex marriage or adoption..& disincluding the key parties to those tests from having counsel brief the court on their unique interests & benefits.
> 
> I'm talking about kids wanting a say on having either mother or father contractually ripped away from under their roof for life.
Click to expand...


Not really- you don't give a damn about what kids want- you just want to promote policies that will hurt gays and their children.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.



This isn't liberty moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

BlackFlag said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
Click to expand...


It's already getting ugly and...you really don't need an excuse.

Bring it !


----------



## P@triot

It’s nice to see the people of Kentucky are not cowering to the Gaystapo...

Gay man who was denied marriage license by Kim Davis loses primary bid to overthrow her in Kentucky


----------



## P@triot

The intolerant Gaystapo fascists are relentless.


> “The intolerance of the LGBTQ ideology toward any alternative views is mind-blowing,” reportedly tweeted Russell Berger.


Some day, we will see their complete and total defeat. And when we do, I imagine it will feel similar to the defeat of Nazi, Germany.

CrossFit Spokesman Says LGBT Pride Is a 'Sin,' Subsquently Fired


----------



## JBond

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.


----------



## P@triot

JBond said:


> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.


You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.


----------



## JBond

P@triot said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
Click to expand...

Just carrying it out to it's absurd conclusion.  Libs are wetting their beds over the fact some Christians didn't feel like making a penis cake. Unless they are complete fakes, they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P@triot said:


> The left will not rest until they can eliminate all constitutional rights...
> 
> 
> 
> If the measure becomes law, it could *punish* speakers like Ryan T. Anderson of The Heritage Foundation if they appear in California to advocate a traditional view of marriage and human sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> “Punish” people for their religious views? “Punish” people for speaking? Fascism in its purest form.
> 
> California Considers Bill That Would Make Traditional Views on Sexuality Illegal
Click to expand...

such horseshit... you are being fooled...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JBond said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just carrying it out to it's absurd conclusion.  Libs are wetting their beds over the fact some Christians didn't feel like making a penis cake. Unless they are complete fakes, they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.
Click to expand...

They are denying services based on sexual orientation, which is much different from both wanting bacon and committing genocide.

As anyone not steeped in their goofy cult can see.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left will not rest until they can eliminate all constitutional rights...
> 
> 
> 
> If the measure becomes law, it could *punish* speakers like Ryan T. Anderson of The Heritage Foundation if they appear in California to advocate a traditional view of marriage and human sexuality.
> 
> 
> 
> “Punish” people for their religious views? “Punish” people for speaking? Fascism in its purest form.
> 
> California Considers Bill That Would Make Traditional Views on Sexuality Illegal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> such horseshit... you are being fooled...
Click to expand...

Such an “intelligent” response to indisputable *fact*. I know that progressives are shaken by the truth when they lash out like small children because the facts don’t lineup with the ideology they have been conditioned to embrace, accept, and obey.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P@triot said:


> Such an “intelligent” response to indisputable *fact*.


It;'s not,. sorry.  You are a gullible rube being fooled by people who -- trust me on this one -- would not piss on you, if you were on fire.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> They are denying services based on sexual orientation


So? It’s a *private* business, run by a *private* citizen, on *private* property. They have a *right* to deny anything to anyone at any time for any reason. And nobody cares that you fascists don’t like it.


----------



## JBond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just carrying it out to it's absurd conclusion.  Libs are wetting their beds over the fact some Christians didn't feel like making a penis cake. Unless they are complete fakes, they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are denying services based on sexual orientation, which is much different from both wanting bacon and committing genocide.
> 
> As anyone not steeped in their goofy cult can see.
Click to expand...

Cast a line out... liberal bigot on the hook. Time to reel in the dumb ass.

Go on... liberals believe song writers should be forced to produce music for Klan rallies.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such an “intelligent” response to indisputable *fact*.
> 
> 
> 
> It;'s not,. sorry.  You are a gullible rube being fooled by people who -- trust me on this one -- would not piss on you, if you were on fire.
Click to expand...

And that is the difference between me and you. You _want_ to get pissed on. I don’t. Even if I’m on fire. At the end of the day, the link is there for everyone to see a 100% factual event.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P@triot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are denying services based on sexual orientation
> 
> 
> 
> So? It’s a *private* business, run by a *private* citizen, on *private* property. They have a *right* to deny anything to anyone at any time for any reason. And nobody cares that you fascists don’t like it.
Click to expand...

In the public marketplace, governed by the laws that govern businesses in the public marketplace.  Dude, you are simply wrong that they do not have to follow laws regarding businesses which serve the public. Like, embarrassingly wrong, and you sound more ridiculous the more you repeat it.  there are libraries full of such laws.  They keep the metal shavings out of your noodles at the soup kitchen, for instance.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P@triot said:


> the link is there for everyone to see a 100% factual event


Except, you are parotting an intentional deception.. If anything, it embarrasses you; it doesn't make your point.


----------



## Sahba

P@triot said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
Click to expand...

Progressivism, the whole kit and caboodle of LGBT...and whatever UVWXYZ they conjure up next, is a scourge! but on the other hand fundamental Islam from the mouth of their profit, as practiced by extremists, is death!  I do not understand the catering to Muslims the whole thing is backwards & upside down... evil is lauded and virtue is condemned... It's a sick, sick culture we have and the last damn thing I'm gonna do is be polite about it!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Sahba said:


> Progressivism, the whole kit and caboodle of LGBT...and whatever UVWXYZ they conjure up next, is a scourge


Progressivism is why the woman in your avatar did not have her head bashed in for her brazen behavior.  ya sound like a goddamn idiot.


----------



## JBond

Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.

I can do this forever.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JBond said:


> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.


Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.


----------



## JBond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say, you are still a fascist pig that makes ridiculous demands of people trying to make their way in life. Make me a fucking penis cake or I will sue you?  Really?


----------



## Sahba

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Sahba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressivism, the whole kit and caboodle of LGBT...and whatever UVWXYZ they conjure up next, is a scourge
> 
> 
> 
> Progressivism is why the woman in your avatar did not have her head bashed in for her brazen behavior.  ya sound like a goddamn idiot.
Click to expand...

You're so deluded to think that! What was the whole reason the Pilgrims left England to come to America? Why did we fight the Revolutionary War? As a female with a mixed ethnic background I think I would have done just fine here in the Americas... Don't fall all over yourself in your piety as a progressive... I aint PC nor strive to be & am more than willing to keep calling you out on your sanctimonious Sheite... lol


----------



## Sahba

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.
Click to expand...

I'll be ready for JBonds baton pass... lol


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Progressivism is why the woman in your avatar did not have her head bashed in for her brazen behavior.  ya sound like a goddamn idiot.


Progressivism threatens women with violence and calls strong, intelligent women “brazen”. The left’s War on Women is alive and well.


----------



## JBond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.
Click to expand...

Lol. So predictable. Should Jews be forced to make Hitler cakes, should song writers be forced to created great music for Klan rallies? The radical Democrat fascist movement is gaining steam.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JBond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you say, you are still a fascist pig that makes ridiculous demands of people trying to make their way in life. Make me a fucking penis cake or I will sue you?  Really?
Click to expand...


"Make me a fucking penis cake or I will sue you?"

Completely madeup scenario. They did not request a penis cake. You are in la-la land, ya drunk ol' evangelical...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JBond said:


> Should Jews be forced to make Hitler cakes, should song writers be forced to created great music for Klan rallies?


Those are different scenarios, because of why they are different.  You try to focus on the similarity, because it evokes emotional effect and you think strong emotion justifies your own, embarrassing behavior.  It doesn't, you sound like an idiot, the differences between those and this scenario are more important than the similarities, and you will lose the next round in court on this one.  The SCOTUS really punted this time.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Have you checked the scoreboard lately?


I have!

U.S.
White House: Republican (1-0)
House: Republican (2-0)
Senate: Republican (3-0)
States: 33 of 50 Republican (4-0)
Supreme Court: Anti-progressive (5-0)


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

P@triot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you checked the scoreboard lately?
> 
> 
> 
> I have!
> 
> U.S.
> White House: Republican (1-0)
> House: Republican (2-0)
> Senate: Republican (3-0)
> States: 33 of 50 Republican (4-0)
> Supreme Court: Anti-progressive (5-0)
Click to expand...

Of course, genius, I meant policy and law.  Check again, ya freak.... homosexuals are now a protected group in most of this country, gay marriage is legal, homosexuality is generally accepted and , in fact, just about ubiquitous.

And that's what you will leave when you die... a society that changed for the better, in spite of you, on this issue...


----------



## JBond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Jews be forced to make Hitler cakes, should song writers be forced to created great music for Klan rallies?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are different scenarios, because of why they are different.  You try to focus on the similarity, because it evokes emotional effect and you think strong emotion justifies your own, embarrassing behavior.  It doesn't, you sound like an idiot, the differences between those and this scenario are more important than the similarities, and you will lose the next round in court on this one.  The SCOTUS really punted this time.
Click to expand...

I knew you would run away. You want to force some people to do some things, but then flake out when challenged. Stop making excuses for your inconsistencies. Lazy libs.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JBond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should Jews be forced to make Hitler cakes, should song writers be forced to created great music for Klan rallies?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are different scenarios, because of why they are different.  You try to focus on the similarity, because it evokes emotional effect and you think strong emotion justifies your own, embarrassing behavior.  It doesn't, you sound like an idiot, the differences between those and this scenario are more important than the similarities, and you will lose the next round in court on this one.  The SCOTUS really punted this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would run away. You want to force some people to do some things, but then flake out when challenged. Stop making excuses for your inconsistencies. Lazy libs.
Click to expand...

How did I run away?  I was very clear and direct. I pointed out the differences, and I said I believe the differences are more important than the similarities.  that's about as much as I can dumb it down for anyone.  If you disagree, fine... but no, you are you, so you claim victory (you always do, after all)


----------



## Seawytch

JBond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. So predictable. Should Jews be forced to make Hitler cakes, should song writers be forced to created great music for Klan rallies? The radical Democrat fascist movement is gaining steam.
Click to expand...


No one is being asked to make or carry a product they don't make or sell. A wedding cake is a wedding cake. It's WHO is purchasing their product they object to...And in some places it's illegal to object on that basis.


----------



## JBond

Seawytch said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. So predictable. Should Jews be forced to make Hitler cakes, should song writers be forced to created great music for Klan rallies? The radical Democrat fascist movement is gaining steam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is being asked to make or carry a product they don't make or sell. A wedding cake is a wedding cake. It's WHO is purchasing their product they object to...And in some places it's illegal to object on that basis.
Click to expand...

They refused to make a penis cake. Meanwhile a semi-retarded baker refused to place summa cum laude on a cake because he objected to the cum portion of the message.


----------



## AZGAL

Sorry Sea, you are way behind on this discussion...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JBond said:


> They refused to make a penis cake.


False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.


----------



## JBond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
Click to expand...

Describe the decorations they demanded. I will wait.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

JBond said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Describe the decorations they demanded. I will wait.
Click to expand...

Huh? I don't have to describe the cake.  I am saying you are lying, when you say it was a penis cake.  You either made that up or were spoonfed that lie.


----------



## JBond

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Describe the decorations they demanded. I will wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? I don't have to describe the cake.  I am saying you are lying, when you say it was a penis cake.  You either made that up or were spoonfed that lie.
Click to expand...

So you admit you have no clue. Thanks.

Describe the cake that was requested.


----------



## Sahba

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
Click to expand...

For arguments sake, can you concede that to a baker with a set moralistic viewpoint, the sale of baked goods to another could fundamentally be disparate from the commissioning of a wedding cake?  Might the commonplace purchase of cookies, bread etc. (over an extended period of time) not hold the significance (to the baker)  that a commissioned wedding cake does in the solemn sanctity of a marriage ceremony...


----------



## Leo123

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just carrying it out to it's absurd conclusion.  Libs are wetting their beds over the fact some Christians didn't feel like making a penis cake. Unless they are complete fakes, they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are denying services based on sexual orientation, which is much different from both wanting bacon and committing genocide.
> 
> As anyone not steeped in their goofy cult can see.
Click to expand...


Humans are either male or female.   Our original 'orientation' is the genitals and sex we are born with.   The cases of human beings born with both genitals is very rare and abnormal.   There is no proof of a 'gay gene'......Therefore, homosexuality must be an environmental influence.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> homosexuals are now a protected group in most of this country,


Protected from what? Being treated like everyone else? Wish you people were half as committed to the U.S. Constitution as you are to sexual deviance.


Fort Fun Indiana said:


> gay marriage is legal,


Eh...that can be overturned in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Seawytch

Leo123 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just carrying it out to it's absurd conclusion.  Libs are wetting their beds over the fact some Christians didn't feel like making a penis cake. Unless they are complete fakes, they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are denying services based on sexual orientation, which is much different from both wanting bacon and committing genocide.
> 
> As anyone not steeped in their goofy cult can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humans are either male or female.   Our original 'orientation' is the genitals and sex we are born with.   The cases of human beings born with both genitals is very rare and abnormal.   There is no proof of a 'gay gene'......Therefore, homosexuality must be an environmental influence.
Click to expand...


People ARE born gay. If there is an "environmental influence" then it is in utero. Sexual orientation is an immutable trait.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> gay marriage is legal,
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...that can be overturned in the blink of an eye.
Click to expand...

It won't be. The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in. You can give up that fantasy.


----------



## iceberg

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
Click to expand...

the baker in colorado?

he won't customize bachelor party cakes
he won't customize lewd cakes
he won't even customize or make halloween cakes.

if you spent 5 minutes putting your vast wisdom down for a minute and simply google the baker, you'd see all this is true. he's well known in the area for NOT doing these things.

he also said the gay couple could buy any cake in his store they wished and do whatever they want with it. he just wouldn't customize it is all.

now if this baker is well known for all this, why would a gay couple demand he customize their cake when they know he won't unless they're simply trying to make an example out of him. they went in looking for a fight and would not come out without one.

there are also well over 30 bakeries in the town. i looked. he's rated #6 on the list so he's a good one. but he's certainly not the only one.


----------



## Seawytch

iceberg said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the baker in colorado?
> 
> he won't customize bachelor party cakes
> he won't customize lewd cakes
> he won't even customize or make halloween cakes.
> 
> if you spent 5 minutes putting your vast wisdom down for a minute and simply google the baker, you'd see all this is true. he's well known in the area for NOT doing these things.
> 
> he also said the gay couple could buy any cake in his store they wished and do whatever they want with it. he just wouldn't customize it is all.
> 
> now if this baker is well known for all this, why would a gay couple demand he customize their cake when they know he won't unless they're simply trying to make an example out of him. they went in looking for a fight and would not come out without one.
> 
> there are also well over 30 bakeries in the town. i looked. he's rated #6 on the list so he's a good one. but he's certainly not the only one.
Click to expand...


What was "custom" about the cake the gay couple ordered?


----------



## iceberg

Seawytch said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the baker in colorado?
> 
> he won't customize bachelor party cakes
> he won't customize lewd cakes
> he won't even customize or make halloween cakes.
> 
> if you spent 5 minutes putting your vast wisdom down for a minute and simply google the baker, you'd see all this is true. he's well known in the area for NOT doing these things.
> 
> he also said the gay couple could buy any cake in his store they wished and do whatever they want with it. he just wouldn't customize it is all.
> 
> now if this baker is well known for all this, why would a gay couple demand he customize their cake when they know he won't unless they're simply trying to make an example out of him. they went in looking for a fight and would not come out without one.
> 
> there are also well over 30 bakeries in the town. i looked. he's rated #6 on the list so he's a good one. but he's certainly not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was "custom" about the cake the gay couple ordered?
Click to expand...

dunno. ask the gay couple what they wanted on the cake. but it was the customization he wouldn't do. he offered to sell him anything that was complete in the shop for them to do with what they wanted.

now if you say he must do this for the gay couple, would he also have to make all the rest "on demand" for people who just want him to do things he doesn't feel right doing?


----------



## Seawytch

iceberg said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the baker in colorado?
> 
> he won't customize bachelor party cakes
> he won't customize lewd cakes
> he won't even customize or make halloween cakes.
> 
> if you spent 5 minutes putting your vast wisdom down for a minute and simply google the baker, you'd see all this is true. he's well known in the area for NOT doing these things.
> 
> he also said the gay couple could buy any cake in his store they wished and do whatever they want with it. he just wouldn't customize it is all.
> 
> now if this baker is well known for all this, why would a gay couple demand he customize their cake when they know he won't unless they're simply trying to make an example out of him. they went in looking for a fight and would not come out without one.
> 
> there are also well over 30 bakeries in the town. i looked. he's rated #6 on the list so he's a good one. but he's certainly not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was "custom" about the cake the gay couple ordered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. ask the gay couple what they wanted on the cake. but it was the customization he wouldn't do. he offered to sell him anything that was complete in the shop for them to do with what they wanted.
> 
> now if you say he must do this for the gay couple, would he also have to make all the rest "on demand" for people who just want him to do things he doesn't feel right doing?
Click to expand...


So you can stop. It wasn't about what they wanted, but what they wanted it for. They hadn't even got to the part where they picked out a cake. As soon as he knew it was for the wedding of two men, he stopped the interview and they left his store.

They wanted a wedding cake just exactly like anyone else's wedding cake. Mine was white with roses. It was indistinguishable from anyone else's wedding cake on the planet. It was who, not what, the baker objected to.


----------



## iceberg

Seawytch said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> They refused to make a penis cake.
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the baker in colorado?
> 
> he won't customize bachelor party cakes
> he won't customize lewd cakes
> he won't even customize or make halloween cakes.
> 
> if you spent 5 minutes putting your vast wisdom down for a minute and simply google the baker, you'd see all this is true. he's well known in the area for NOT doing these things.
> 
> he also said the gay couple could buy any cake in his store they wished and do whatever they want with it. he just wouldn't customize it is all.
> 
> now if this baker is well known for all this, why would a gay couple demand he customize their cake when they know he won't unless they're simply trying to make an example out of him. they went in looking for a fight and would not come out without one.
> 
> there are also well over 30 bakeries in the town. i looked. he's rated #6 on the list so he's a good one. but he's certainly not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was "custom" about the cake the gay couple ordered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. ask the gay couple what they wanted on the cake. but it was the customization he wouldn't do. he offered to sell him anything that was complete in the shop for them to do with what they wanted.
> 
> now if you say he must do this for the gay couple, would he also have to make all the rest "on demand" for people who just want him to do things he doesn't feel right doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can stop. It wasn't about what they wanted, but what they wanted it for. They hadn't even got to the part where they picked out a cake. As soon as he knew it was for the wedding of two men, he stopped the interview and they left his store.
> 
> They wanted a wedding cake just exactly like anyone else's wedding cake. Mine was white with roses. It was indistinguishable from anyone else's wedding cake on the planet. It was who, not what, the baker objected to.
Click to expand...

so you can stop.

you did not address any of the other cakes this man would not make. can you force him to make you a halloween cake or a penis cake for a bachelorette party for example? he wouldn't do that either. can these people now take him to court also?

if this "simple" then i'd have to think he had one made already and they could have had that. did he refuse to sell them ANYTHING AT ALL?

nope.


----------



## Sahba

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> gay marriage is legal,
> 
> 
> 
> Eh...that can be overturned in the blink of an eye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It won't be. The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in. You can give up that fantasy.
Click to expand...

lol. the cites o Sodom & Gomorrah are believed to be near the border of present day Syria... seems like their 'gene' got 'Sharia'd' right back into the bottle!







*Lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT)* people in *Syria* may face legal challenges not experienced by non-LGBT residents. Article 520 of the penal code of 1949, prohibits "carnal relations against the order of nature", and provides for up to three-years imprisonment.[1]

In Islamic State-held areas, women and the LGBT community in particular are targeted for attacks. As part of its imposition of Sharia law, ISIS punishes those who have "committed the acts of the people of [Prophet] Lot,"[2] which they also refer to as "sodomy." This terminology is based on the story of the prophet Lot in the Quran, whose people were destroyed for sexual transgressions.

In territories in Syria controlled by Jabhat Fateh al-Sham, LGBT Syrians are arrested, beaten, and executed.[3][4]


----------



## JBond

LOL. Where is the outrage? The lawsuits? Silly Libs.

Bakers refused to make pro-Trump birthday cake for 9-year-old boy: Report


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in.


You don’t know that. *President Trump* has already stuffed so many progressive genies back into their bottles that his hands are sore!


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
Click to expand...


And a deep fear of being blown up.


----------



## buckeye45_73

P@triot said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
Click to expand...

it's because they hate America as much as the left.....the left promotes anyone and anything that hates the US.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JBond said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just carrying it out to it's absurd conclusion.  Libs are wetting their beds over the fact some Christians didn't feel like making a penis cake. Unless they are complete fakes, they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.
Click to expand...


Of course, they'd never actually take it to that conclusion.  They'd come up with excuses why this or that case is different from cases involving Christians, and basically twist the law so that it enshrines bigotry against ONLY Christians.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force Jews to bake Hitler cakes and force Muslim restaurants to serve bacon at breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> You’re kidding, right? Liberals bow to every whim of muslims. It’s the one group the refuse to attempt to control. I think they have a deep respect for the mutual disgust for liberty and the U.S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just carrying it out to it's absurd conclusion.  Libs are wetting their beds over the fact some Christians didn't feel like making a penis cake. Unless they are complete fakes, they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are denying services based on sexual orientation, which is much different from both wanting bacon and committing genocide.
> 
> As anyone not steeped in their goofy cult can see.
Click to expand...


As I said, they'll come up with reasons why "this is different", and feel perfectly comfortable with the hypocrisy of "It's okay to discriminate against and persecute Christians because REASONS!"


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals want to force carpenters to build shrines to Satan.
> 
> I can do this forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, you can't.  you see, old, archaic cultists like you are dying off pretty quickly.  you will die one day, as well.  So no, you freaks actually _can't _do this forever.  Have you checked the scoreboard lately?  Your entire worldview will be a funny bedtime story within a couple of decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. So predictable. Should Jews be forced to make Hitler cakes, should song writers be forced to created great music for Klan rallies? The radical Democrat fascist movement is gaining steam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one is being asked to make or carry a product they don't make or sell. A wedding cake is a wedding cake. It's WHO is purchasing their product they object to...And in some places it's illegal to object on that basis.
Click to expand...


The old favorite:  "It should be illegal because it's illegal!"

God forbid any leftist EVER understand that citing the law is irrelevant and nonsensical in a discussion about whether that law is wrong.


----------



## Seawytch

iceberg said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> False. You are a liar.  I think you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> the baker in colorado?
> 
> he won't customize bachelor party cakes
> he won't customize lewd cakes
> he won't even customize or make halloween cakes.
> 
> if you spent 5 minutes putting your vast wisdom down for a minute and simply google the baker, you'd see all this is true. he's well known in the area for NOT doing these things.
> 
> he also said the gay couple could buy any cake in his store they wished and do whatever they want with it. he just wouldn't customize it is all.
> 
> now if this baker is well known for all this, why would a gay couple demand he customize their cake when they know he won't unless they're simply trying to make an example out of him. they went in looking for a fight and would not come out without one.
> 
> there are also well over 30 bakeries in the town. i looked. he's rated #6 on the list so he's a good one. but he's certainly not the only one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was "custom" about the cake the gay couple ordered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. ask the gay couple what they wanted on the cake. but it was the customization he wouldn't do. he offered to sell him anything that was complete in the shop for them to do with what they wanted.
> 
> now if you say he must do this for the gay couple, would he also have to make all the rest "on demand" for people who just want him to do things he doesn't feel right doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can stop. It wasn't about what they wanted, but what they wanted it for. They hadn't even got to the part where they picked out a cake. As soon as he knew it was for the wedding of two men, he stopped the interview and they left his store.
> 
> They wanted a wedding cake just exactly like anyone else's wedding cake. Mine was white with roses. It was indistinguishable from anyone else's wedding cake on the planet. It was who, not what, the baker objected to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you can stop.
> 
> you did not address any of the other cakes this man would not make. can you force him to make you a halloween cake or a penis cake for a bachelorette party for example? he wouldn't do that either. can these people now take him to court also?
> 
> if this "simple" then i'd have to think he had one made already and they could have had that. did he refuse to sell them ANYTHING AT ALL?
> 
> nope.
Click to expand...


That doesn’t change anything. The cake is a cake. He refused to make the same cake he would make for a straight couple so it’s not about the cake. There is no such thing as a gay wedding cake, there is only wedding cake.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know that. *President Trump* has already stuffed so many progressive genies back into their bottles that his hands are sore!
Click to expand...


King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...and the SCOTUS won’t reverse it either.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know that. *President Trump* has already stuffed so many progressive genies back into their bottles that his hands are sore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...and the SCOTUS won’t reverse it either.
Click to expand...

I didn't imply that, baby doll. But you know what (the great) *President Trump* can do? He can appoint more Supreme Court Justices that actually respect and uphold the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...


Fascinating. During Attila the Obama's reign of terror, you were adamant that he had unlimited power to do _anything_ he wanted - including "reversing" SCOTUS decisions. Absolutely adamant. Not a single time did I ever hear you state that Barack Insane Obama didn't have the power to do something - even when he took the U.S. Constitution and ran it through the shredder in the Oval Office.

You cheered like hell when he bragged that he had a "pen and a phone". Odd how you suddenly embrace constitutional government and separation of powers now that (the great) Donald Trump is President.


----------



## P@triot

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JBond said:
> 
> 
> 
> they also agree Jews should be forced to make Hitler cakes and Muslims must serve bacon at restaurants that serve breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> They are denying services based on sexual orientation, which is much different from both wanting bacon and committing genocide.
Click to expand...

That may be the most absurd comment on USMB for 2018. Forcing a Jew to bake a cake for a Nazi is *not* "genocide", snowflake. Why do you resort to such desperate and disingenuous arguments? Oh yeah, that's right, because you hold completely irrational positions built on unstable emotions rather than logic and reason.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...
> 
> 
> 
> Fascinating. During Attila the Obama's reign of terror, you were adamant that he had unlimited power to do _anything_ he wanted - including "reversing" SCOTUS decisions. Absolutely adamant. Not a single time did I ever hear you state that Barack Insane Obama didn't have the power to do something - even when he took the U.S. Constitution and ran it through the shredder in the Oval Office.
> 
> You cheered like hell when he bragged that he had a "pen and a phone". Odd how you suddenly embrace constitutional government and separation of powers now that (the great) Donald Trump is President.
Click to expand...


Link to these statements, liar.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know that. *President Trump* has already stuffed so many progressive genies back into their bottles that his hands are sore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...and the SCOTUS won’t reverse it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't imply that, baby doll. But you know what (the great) *President Trump* can do? He can appoint more Supreme Court Justices that actually respect and uphold the U.S. Constitution.
Click to expand...

There has to be an opening...before he's impeached or resigns. No justice is going to reverse marriage equality.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know that. *President Trump* has already stuffed so many progressive genies back into their bottles that his hands are sore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...and the SCOTUS won’t reverse it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't imply that, baby doll. But you know what (the great) *President Trump* can do? He can appoint more Supreme Court Justices that actually respect and uphold the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be an opening...before he's impeached or resigns. No justice is going to reverse marriage equality.
Click to expand...


No, but they can and most likely will tell you that you don't get to force other people to approve of your "marriage".

"Do what you want, and leave other people out of it" is a perfectly reasonable position . . . unless you're a leftist who can't feel good about him/herself unless constantly applauded and agreed with.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> The genie is out of the bottle and it will never be put back in.
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know that. *President Trump* has already stuffed so many progressive genies back into their bottles that his hands are sore!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...and the SCOTUS won’t reverse it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't imply that, baby doll. But you know what (the great) *President Trump* can do? He can appoint more Supreme Court Justices that actually respect and uphold the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be an opening...before he's impeached or resigns. No justice is going to reverse marriage equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they can and most likely will tell you that you don't get to force other people to approve of your "marriage".
> 
> "Do what you want, and leave other people out of it" is a perfectly reasonable position . . . unless you're a leftist who can't feel good about him/herself unless constantly applauded and agreed with.
Click to expand...


Nobody is forcing approval of marriage. Public Accommodation laws are separate from marriage laws and would and did exist prior to marriage equality.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don’t know that. *President Trump* has already stuffed so many progressive genies back into their bottles that his hands are sore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...and the SCOTUS won’t reverse it either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't imply that, baby doll. But you know what (the great) *President Trump* can do? He can appoint more Supreme Court Justices that actually respect and uphold the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be an opening...before he's impeached or resigns. No justice is going to reverse marriage equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they can and most likely will tell you that you don't get to force other people to approve of your "marriage".
> 
> "Do what you want, and leave other people out of it" is a perfectly reasonable position . . . unless you're a leftist who can't feel good about him/herself unless constantly applauded and agreed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is forcing approval of marriage. Public Accommodation laws are separate from marriage laws and would and did exist prior to marriage equality.
Click to expand...


Oh, my holy freaking God, would you PLEASE quit with this canard?  I doubt very much that YOU believe that homosexual activists aren't trying to force public approbation, and I can assure you you're not convincing anyone else of it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> There has to be an opening...before he's impeached or resigns.


Well since neither of those are _ever_ going to happen, there is a better than average chance that President Trump will be appointing 1 or more justices before he reaches his term limit.


----------



## Votto

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

 
To be fair, if I were talking to someone with multiple personalities I would first ask who I was talking to before addressing them.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No justice is going to reverse marriage equality.


You're right. But half the existing justices would overturn the unconstitutional ruling of the previous court that created law from the bench. And all it will take is one more Trump appointee of one of the progressive political activists (like Ginsburg, Kagan, Sotomayor, etc.) and it will be done.

Will it happen? No idea. I don't have a crystal ball. And unlike all of the progressives on this board, I don't pretend to. But it absolutely _can_ happen. In fact, if someone put a gun to my head and forced me to pick, I would have to pick that it will happen simply based on the fact that Trump is likely to appoint 1 or more justices before his time is up.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> King George the Trump can’t reverse a SCOTUS decision...and the SCOTUS won’t reverse it either.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't imply that, baby doll. But you know what (the great) *President Trump* can do? He can appoint more Supreme Court Justices that actually respect and uphold the U.S. Constitution.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There has to be an opening...before he's impeached or resigns. No justice is going to reverse marriage equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, but they can and most likely will tell you that you don't get to force other people to approve of your "marriage".
> 
> "Do what you want, and leave other people out of it" is a perfectly reasonable position . . . unless you're a leftist who can't feel good about him/herself unless constantly applauded and agreed with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody is forcing approval of marriage. Public Accommodation laws are separate from marriage laws and would and did exist prior to marriage equality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, my holy freaking God, would you PLEASE quit with this canard?  I doubt very much that YOU believe that homosexual activists aren't trying to force public approbation, and I can assure you you're not convincing anyone else of it.
Click to expand...


What canard would that be? Facts are facts. Marriage laws have nothing to do with public accommodation laws since legal approval is not required. Gays have been marrying in churches for decades. Even this Masterpiece case predates legal civil marriage.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No justice is going to reverse marriage equality.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. But half the existing justices would overturn the unconstitutional ruling of the previous court that created law from the bench. And all it will take is one more Trump appointee of one of the progressive political activists (like Ginsburg, Kagan, Sotomayor, etc.) and it will be done.
> 
> Will it happen? No idea. I don't have a crystal ball. And unlike all of the progressives on this board, I don't pretend to. But it absolutely _can_ happen. In fact, if someone put a gun to my head and forced me to pick, I would have to pick that it will happen simply based on the fact that Trump is likely to appoint 1 or more justices before his time is up.
Click to expand...


It won't. My marriage is safe as desperately you'd like it not to be true, asshole.


----------



## iceberg

Seawytch said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> the baker in colorado?
> 
> he won't customize bachelor party cakes
> he won't customize lewd cakes
> he won't even customize or make halloween cakes.
> 
> if you spent 5 minutes putting your vast wisdom down for a minute and simply google the baker, you'd see all this is true. he's well known in the area for NOT doing these things.
> 
> he also said the gay couple could buy any cake in his store they wished and do whatever they want with it. he just wouldn't customize it is all.
> 
> now if this baker is well known for all this, why would a gay couple demand he customize their cake when they know he won't unless they're simply trying to make an example out of him. they went in looking for a fight and would not come out without one.
> 
> there are also well over 30 bakeries in the town. i looked. he's rated #6 on the list so he's a good one. but he's certainly not the only one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was "custom" about the cake the gay couple ordered?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dunno. ask the gay couple what they wanted on the cake. but it was the customization he wouldn't do. he offered to sell him anything that was complete in the shop for them to do with what they wanted.
> 
> now if you say he must do this for the gay couple, would he also have to make all the rest "on demand" for people who just want him to do things he doesn't feel right doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can stop. It wasn't about what they wanted, but what they wanted it for. They hadn't even got to the part where they picked out a cake. As soon as he knew it was for the wedding of two men, he stopped the interview and they left his store.
> 
> They wanted a wedding cake just exactly like anyone else's wedding cake. Mine was white with roses. It was indistinguishable from anyone else's wedding cake on the planet. It was who, not what, the baker objected to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you can stop.
> 
> you did not address any of the other cakes this man would not make. can you force him to make you a halloween cake or a penis cake for a bachelorette party for example? he wouldn't do that either. can these people now take him to court also?
> 
> if this "simple" then i'd have to think he had one made already and they could have had that. did he refuse to sell them ANYTHING AT ALL?
> 
> nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn’t change anything. The cake is a cake. He refused to make the same cake he would make for a straight couple so it’s not about the cake. There is no such thing as a gay wedding cake, there is only wedding cake.
Click to expand...

so heres no such thing as a gay wedding?

and again can someone now sue cause they demand a dick cake and he refuses?


----------



## Cecilie1200

iceberg said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What was "custom" about the cake the gay couple ordered?
> 
> 
> 
> dunno. ask the gay couple what they wanted on the cake. but it was the customization he wouldn't do. he offered to sell him anything that was complete in the shop for them to do with what they wanted.
> 
> now if you say he must do this for the gay couple, would he also have to make all the rest "on demand" for people who just want him to do things he doesn't feel right doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you can stop. It wasn't about what they wanted, but what they wanted it for. They hadn't even got to the part where they picked out a cake. As soon as he knew it was for the wedding of two men, he stopped the interview and they left his store.
> 
> They wanted a wedding cake just exactly like anyone else's wedding cake. Mine was white with roses. It was indistinguishable from anyone else's wedding cake on the planet. It was who, not what, the baker objected to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you can stop.
> 
> you did not address any of the other cakes this man would not make. can you force him to make you a halloween cake or a penis cake for a bachelorette party for example? he wouldn't do that either. can these people now take him to court also?
> 
> if this "simple" then i'd have to think he had one made already and they could have had that. did he refuse to sell them ANYTHING AT ALL?
> 
> nope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn’t change anything. The cake is a cake. He refused to make the same cake he would make for a straight couple so it’s not about the cake. There is no such thing as a gay wedding cake, there is only wedding cake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so heres no such thing as a gay wedding?
> 
> and again can someone now sue cause they demand a dick cake and he refuses?
Click to expand...


Of course there's such a thing as a "gay wedding cake".  If they want a cake with a groom-groom cake topper, rainbows, and "Congratulations, Adam and Steve" (or whatever the hell their names are), that's not "the same cake he would make for a straight couple".


----------



## g5000




----------



## g5000

I've never heard of a baker turning away people getting married for the second, third, fourth, fifth time.

Has anyone?

Anyone?

Bueller?


Matthew 19:9. Jesus said, *"I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another woman commits adultery."*


And that's how you know the bigots' claim of biblical compliance is a steaming pile of horseshit.


.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

g5000 said:


> I've never heard of a baker turning away people getting married for the second, third, fourth, fifth time.
> 
> Has anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> 
> Matthew 19:9. Jesus said, *"I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another woman commits adultery."*
> 
> 
> And that's how you know the bigots' claim of biblical compliance is a steaming pile of horseshit.
> 
> 
> .


Hypocrisy is universal and is usually the result of a serious lack of self-reflection, personal responsibility, and a strong set of consistent principles on which to form conclusions and make rational decisions.  

The Jesus Nazis have wide and grossly inconsistent principles.  If Jesus has already forgiven all sins, there is no harm in baking a "fabulous" cake for two people who wish to celebrate their love and commitment to each other, which, such celebration is WAY more in line with the teachings of Jesus.

It sucks when a non-christian like me has to remind Christians about what Jesus really stood for.  

Praise Odin and may Thor's Hammer hollow these weaklings.

Freedom for ALL or Valhalla, bitches!!!


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of a baker turning away people getting married for the second, third, fourth, fifth time.
> 
> Has anyone?
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Bueller?
> 
> 
> Matthew 19:9. Jesus said, *"I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another woman commits adultery."*
> 
> 
> And that's how you know the bigots' claim of biblical compliance is a steaming pile of horseshit.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Hypocrisy is universal and is usually the result of a serious lack of self-reflection, personal responsibility, and a strong set of consistent principles on which to form conclusions and make rational decisions.
> 
> The Jesus Nazis have wide and grossly inconsistent principles.  If Jesus has already forgiven all sins, there is no harm in baking a "fabulous" cake for two people who wish to celebrate their love and commitment to each other, which, such celebration is WAY more in line with the teachings of Jesus.
> 
> It sucks when a non-christian like me has to remind Christians about what Jesus really stood for.
> 
> Praise Odin and may Thor's Hammer hollow these weaklings.
> 
> Freedom for ALL or Valhalla, bitches!!!
Click to expand...


So . . . you're saying since God forgives sins, that means there's no reason to avoid committing them?  Is that your logic?

What really sucks is when a non-Christian like you thinks you CAN "remind Christians about what Jesus really stood for".  You need to forget railing against hypocrisy and turn your attention to the problem of hubris.  Trust me when I tell you - for the millionth time I've said this - you have nothing to tell us about how to be Christians, and no one is asking.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Cecilie1200 said:


> So . . . you're saying since God forgives sins, that means there's no reason to avoid committing them? Is that your logic?


That's the Christian logic, is it not?  Merit does not matter, right?  

Tell me I am wrong.



Cecilie1200 said:


> What really sucks is when a non-Christian like you thinks you CAN "remind Christians about what Jesus really stood for". You need to forget railing against hypocrisy and turn your attention to the problem of hubris. Trust me when I tell you - for the millionth time I've said this - you have nothing to tell us about how to be Christians, and no one is asking.


Fine.   

I don't care one way or another.  If you're being a good Christian, fine.  


(victory is sweet)
(freedom or Valhalla)


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> It won't. My marriage is safe as desperately you'd like it not to be true, asshole.


If you actually believed that, you wouldn’t losing your shit right now.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> I've never heard of a baker turning away people getting married for the second, third, fourth, fifth time.
> 
> Matthew 19:9. Jesus said, *"I tell you that anyone who divorces his wife, except for sexual immorality, and marries another woman commits adultery."*
> 
> And that's how you know the bigots' claim of biblical compliance is a steaming pile of horseshit.


Once again I must illustrate for all the _astounding_ ignorance of G-string.

1. How would the baker know this isn’t their first marriage? 

2. As the book of Matthew states, “except for sexual immortality”. So a great many divorces are due to that reality. Meaning the baker is still very much in line with biblical principles.

3. How many divorces are because the _wife_ filed - even without any “sexual immorality”? The man is not permitted to leave his wife, but he can remarry if his wife leaves him.

You continue to be the dumbest poster on USMB. You’re so desperate that you make flawed arguments.


----------



## P@triot

You can _always_ count on irrational progressives to contradict themselves... 

College kids say Christian baker should provide gay wedding cake — but what if scenario is altered?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So . . . you're saying since God forgives sins, that means there's no reason to avoid committing them? Is that your logic?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Christian logic, is it not?  Merit does not matter, right?
> 
> Tell me I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What really sucks is when a non-Christian like you thinks you CAN "remind Christians about what Jesus really stood for". You need to forget railing against hypocrisy and turn your attention to the problem of hubris. Trust me when I tell you - for the millionth time I've said this - you have nothing to tell us about how to be Christians, and no one is asking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fine.
> 
> I don't care one way or another.  If you're being a good Christian, fine.
> 
> 
> (victory is sweet)
> (freedom or Valhalla)
Click to expand...


Way to utterly misunderstand.  THIS is why non-believers should not flatter themselves that they have anything to lecture Christians about in regards to how they practice their faith:  because if you do not believe, you are incapable of understanding it from the outside.  You simply do not, and cannot, have the right mindset for it to make sense.

So yes, you are utterly wrong, right down to the premise from which you are starting.

And OF COURSE you "don't care".  That's why you're taking the opportunity to tell us how "wrong" we are, and how we OUGHT to be doing it:  because it's so unimportant.

Here's a thought:  maybe instead of TELLING Christians what they believe and why it's wrong, you should try ASKING us what we believe.  Might learn something, and it would be whole worlds less rude, obnoxious, arrogant, and offensive.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> You can _always_ count on irrational progressives to contradict themselves...
> 
> College kids say Christian baker should provide gay wedding cake — but what if scenario is altered?



Leftists don't comprehend the idea of "rights" at all, and the kindergarten concept of "fair" only in the sense of "what _I _think is right".


----------



## P@triot

It is of the upmost priority for the left to get extreme sexual deviance in the face of children and into the minds of children. The left believes the more disturbed and disgusting they can make it early, the more likely these children will accept "normal" homosexuality, cross-dressing, etc.


> “It’s to educate people, to make them understand that we are just regular people like everyone else,” fraternity vice president Brad Parfait told the station, adding that he’ll be participating in the program.


Yeah...um....Brad...is it? Yeah, you see Brad, you're *not* like everyone else. Not even close. Everyone else doesn't dress up in the clothes of the opposite sex and parade around. And those rare few mentally disturbed people that do? Some of them actually have the sense to keep it in their bedroom where it _belongs_. 

Drag Queen Story Time for toddlers is coming to one of the most conservative cities in Louisiana


----------



## miketx

P@triot said:


> It is of the upmost priority for the left to get extreme sexual deviance in the face of children and into the minds of children. The left believes the more disturbed and disgusting they can make it early, the more likely these children will accept "normal" homosexuality, cross-dressing, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> “It’s to educate people, to make them understand that we are just regular people like everyone else,” fraternity vice president Brad Parfait told the station, adding that he’ll be participating in the program.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...um....Brad...is it? Yeah, you see Brad, you're *not* like everyone else. Not even close. Everyone else doesn't dress up in the clothes of the opposite sex and parade around. And those rare few mentally disturbed people that do? Some of them actually have the sense to keep it in their bedroom where it _belongs_.
> 
> Drag Queen Story Time for toddlers is coming to one of the most conservative cities in Louisiana
Click to expand...


----------



## Dan Stubbs

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It won't. My marriage is safe as desperately you'd like it not to be true, asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually believed that, you wouldn’t losing your shit right now.
Click to expand...

*I know my wife is faithful and does go anywhere that I would not object to.  This just the way it should be.  OH I forgot she croaked 10 year ago.  LOL....The second wife not so much so.*


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can _always_ count on irrational progressives to contradict themselves...
> 
> College kids say Christian baker should provide gay wedding cake — but what if scenario is altered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists don't comprehend the idea of "rights" at all, and the kindergarten concept of "fair" only in the sense of "what _I _think is right".
Click to expand...


----------



## bodecea

Dan Stubbs said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can _always_ count on irrational progressives to contradict themselves...
> 
> College kids say Christian baker should provide gay wedding cake — but what if scenario is altered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leftists don't comprehend the idea of "rights" at all, and the kindergarten concept of "fair" only in the sense of "what _I _think is right".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 217568
Click to expand...

Now there's some serious Irony right there.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Now there's some serious Irony right there.


Sort of like you giving advice on the male/female dynamic?


----------



## BILLSANDS

is name calling necessarry cant you make your point without the loaded phrasology?


----------



## P@triot

I've got news for you, you are in fact male or female. There is literally no other scientific possibility. *None*.

An ‘intersex’ person sued because passports only allow male and female – and it’s been decided


----------



## Lysistrata

So write out the ticket as per the driver's license and everybody go their own way.

There is no such thing as "Gaystapo." This sounds like it came from the same morons who gave us "feminazi" and "virtue signalling."

This is from the Blaze. Good grief.


----------



## froggy

Gaystapo - "Support Your Local Gaystapo" + "Everybody Hates Gaystapo"


----------



## Lysistrata

froggy said:


> Gaystapo - "Support Your Local Gaystapo" + "Everybody Hates Gaystapo"



Oh, brother! It's amazing how much fringe stupidity exists in the U.S. nowadays. People really need to grow up.


----------



## froggy

Lysistrata said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaystapo - "Support Your Local Gaystapo" + "Everybody Hates Gaystapo"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, brother! It's amazing how much fringe stupidity exists in the U.S. nowadays. People really need to grow up.
Click to expand...

You make me laugh. Lol


----------



## Silhouette

P@triot said:


> I've got news for you, you are in fact male or female. There is literally no other scientific possibility. *None*.
> 
> An ‘intersex’ person sued because passports only allow male and female – and it’s been decided



I’m going to sue next because even though I was born 50+ years ago, I identify as a 21 year old.  I want my passport to reflect “who I really am”. Otherwise the application will force me to lie about “who I really am”. 

I hope that crock of bullshit legal finding is on appeal?  It has more holes than Swiss cheese. A three year old could shoot it down.


----------



## Cecilie1200

BILLSANDS said:


> is name calling necessarry cant you make your point without the loaded phrasology?



Can we?  Yes.  Do we want to?  No.

Question is, did the point get made?


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> I've got news for you, you are in fact male or female. There is literally no other scientific possibility. *None*.
> 
> An ‘intersex’ person sued because passports only allow male and female – and it’s been decided



Well, in fairness, there ARE hermaphrodites.  But even they pick one and go with it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lysistrata said:


> So write out the ticket as per the driver's license and everybody go their own way.
> 
> There is no such thing as "Gaystapo." This sounds like it came from the same morons who gave us "feminazi" and "virtue signalling."
> 
> This is from the Blaze. Good grief.



Yeah, except if my driver's license said I was black, the cop wouldn't write out my ticket that way, because I'm obviously NOT black.  You do realize that the identifying information put on a legal document is required to actually IDENTIFY the person encountered, right?  They aren't just scribbling that shit down for the fun of writing fiction.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> So write out the ticket as per the driver's license and everybody go their own way.
> 
> There is no such thing as "Gaystapo." This sounds like it came from the same morons who gave us "feminazi" and "virtue signalling."
> 
> This is from the Blaze. Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except if my driver's license said I was black, the cop wouldn't write out my ticket that way, because I'm obviously NOT black.  You do realize that the identifying information put on a legal document is required to actually IDENTIFY the person encountered, right?  They aren't just scribbling that shit down for the fun of writing fiction.
Click to expand...

You know what? Progressives such as Lysistrata are so astoundingly ignorant, they actually *don't* realize that the information on legal documents is designed to identify a person by _reality_ (actual race, actual sex, actual nation of origin, etc.).

It's sad...but we are living the moving Idiocracy. The left has bred themselves into a state of near-retardation. Years of stoned homeless hippies "making love, not war" have resulted in generations of low IQ liberals with bad genes suffering from student development due to drugs and alcohol while in the womb.


----------



## Lysistrata

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> So write out the ticket as per the driver's license and everybody go their own way.
> 
> There is no such thing as "Gaystapo." This sounds like it came from the same morons who gave us "feminazi" and "virtue signalling."
> 
> This is from the Blaze. Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except if my driver's license said I was black, the cop wouldn't write out my ticket that way, because I'm obviously NOT black.  You do realize that the identifying information put on a legal document is required to actually IDENTIFY the person encountered, right?  They aren't just scribbling that shit down for the fun of writing fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what? Progressives such as Lysistrata are so astoundingly ignorant, they actually *don't* realize that the information on legal documents is designed to identify a person by _reality_ (actual race, actual sex, actual nation of origin, etc.).
> 
> It's sad...but we are living the moving Idiocracy. The left has bred themselves into a state of near-retardation. Years of stoned homeless hippies "making love, not war" have resulted in generations of low IQ liberals with bad genes suffering from drugs and alcohol while in the womb.
Click to expand...


You dingbats have never, ever come out to to explain yourselves. Where is the backing for your thought? Please find some backing for backing for what you say. It might have to do with reports that actually have reports/ research from credible source. Have you ever read a report from a credible source that has a footnote in it? Come forth wish your scholarship; your footnotes from reliable sources.


----------



## Polishprince

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got news for you, you are in fact male or female. There is literally no other scientific possibility. *None*.
> 
> An ‘intersex’ person sued because passports only allow male and female – and it’s been decided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to sue next because even though I was born 50+ years ago, I identify as a 21 year old.  I want my passport to reflect “who I really am”. Otherwise the application will force me to lie about “who I really am”.
> 
> I hope that crock of bullshit legal finding is on appeal?  It has more holes than Swiss cheese. A three year old could shoot it down.
Click to expand...



There are people out there , mostly residing in institutions, who really think they are Napoleon or Jesus H. Christ.    Should we be catering to their fantasies by referring to them as if they actually were what they think?   If they sued to force us to , would they win?


----------



## P@triot

Lysistrata said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> So write out the ticket as per the driver's license and everybody go their own way.
> 
> There is no such thing as "Gaystapo." This sounds like it came from the same morons who gave us "feminazi" and "virtue signalling."
> 
> This is from the Blaze. Good grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, except if my driver's license said I was black, the cop wouldn't write out my ticket that way, because I'm obviously NOT black.  You do realize that the identifying information put on a legal document is required to actually IDENTIFY the person encountered, right?  They aren't just scribbling that shit down for the fun of writing fiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know what? Progressives such as Lysistrata are so astoundingly ignorant, they actually *don't* realize that the information on legal documents is designed to identify a person by _reality_ (actual race, actual sex, actual nation of origin, etc.).
> 
> It's sad...but we are living the moving Idiocracy. The left has bred themselves into a state of near-retardation. Years of stoned homeless hippies "making love, not war" have resulted in generations of low IQ liberals with bad genes suffering from drugs and alcohol while in the womb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dingbats have never, ever come out to to explain yourselves. Where is the backing for your thought? Please find some backing for backing for what you say. It might have to do with reports that actually have reports/ research from credible source. Have you ever read a report from a credible source that has a footnote in it? Come forth wish your scholarship; your footnotes from reliable sources.
Click to expand...

My "footnotes" are all of the posts on USMB from progressives (such as yourself). Idiotic stuff, like it's ok to put false information on identification documents.


----------



## deanrd

Gays have been at the top of the list of who Republicans hate for decades.


----------



## P@triot

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got news for you, you are in fact male or female. There is literally no other scientific possibility. *None*.
> 
> An ‘intersex’ person sued because passports only allow male and female – and it’s been decided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to sue next because even though I was born 50+ years ago, I identify as a 21 year old.  I want my passport to reflect “who I really am”. Otherwise the application will force me to lie about “who I really am”.
> 
> I hope that crock of bullshit legal finding is on appeal?  It has more holes than Swiss cheese. A three year old could shoot it down.
Click to expand...

I've often said that I "identify" as President of the United States. So failure to give me the nuclear codes and unfettered access to the Oval Office is unacceptable! And if the left wasn't a bunch of illogical, inconsistent assholes, they would agree and facilitate it for me!


----------



## bripat9643

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


Liberty is when you are free to do what you like so long as you aren't using force against another person.   Using the pronoun of your choice is part of freedom, not using government force to compel the world to comply with your demands.


----------



## bripat9643

deanrd said:


> Gays have been at the top of the list of who Republicans hate for decades.


That's because they have been incessant in their use of government to force us to comply with their idiotic anti-social demands for decades.


----------



## Polishprince

deanrd said:


> Gays have been at the top of the list of who Republicans hate for decades.




That's a load of crapola of course.

Before the man's unfortunate death, Donald Trump used the services of Homosexual Legal Guru Roy Cohn in dealing with some of his lawsuits.

Republicans always appreciated the work of the preeminent gay lawman of the 20th Century, J. Edgar Hoover.


----------



## bodecea

Silhouette said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got news for you, you are in fact male or female. There is literally no other scientific possibility. *None*.
> 
> An ‘intersex’ person sued because passports only allow male and female – and it’s been decided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to sue next because even though I was born 50+ years ago, I identify as a 21 year old.  I want my passport to reflect “who I really am”. Otherwise the application will force me to lie about “who I really am”.
> 
> I hope that crock of bullshit legal finding is on appeal?  It has more holes than Swiss cheese. A three year old could shoot it down.
Click to expand...

You go right ahead....let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got news for you, you are in fact male or female. There is literally no other scientific possibility. *None*.
> 
> An ‘intersex’ person sued because passports only allow male and female – and it’s been decided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m going to sue next because even though I was born 50+ years ago, I identify as a 21 year old.  I want my passport to reflect “who I really am”. Otherwise the application will force me to lie about “who I really am”.
> 
> I hope that crock of bullshit legal finding is on appeal?  It has more holes than Swiss cheese. A three year old could shoot it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go right ahead....let us know how that works out for you.
Click to expand...

It would work out fine if you bat-shit crazy leftists were *consistent* in your views. All of you would be 100% behind it. But because YOUR own idiotic view here wasn’t proposed by a fellow wing-nut, you will reject your own idiotic view.


----------



## hazlnut

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

You fantasize about them?


----------



## P@triot

hazlnut said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fantasize about them?
Click to expand...

Do I fantasize about the day that left-lunatics will accept reality, tell the truth, and acknowledge science? Yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## P@triot

This is disgusting and disturbing on an unimaginable level.


> A whistleblower teacher from Great Britain alleges that 17 young students at the school where she teaches have been coerced into changing their genders. Some of the students are even mentally disabled, the teacher alleges. She charges that a powerful "transgender lobby" is behind the push.


The left lives to exploit children for their various political agendas.

Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were ‘tricked’


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> This is disgusting and disturbing on an unimaginable level.
> 
> 
> 
> A whistleblower teacher from Great Britain alleges that 17 young students at the school where she teaches have been coerced into changing their genders. Some of the students are even mentally disabled, the teacher alleges. She charges that a powerful "transgender lobby" is behind the push.
> 
> 
> 
> The left lives to exploit children for their various political agendas.
> 
> Whistleblower teacher says 17 students in British school are changing genders, some were ‘tricked’
Click to expand...


  Apparently, BlackFag thinks that such extreme sexual abuse of children is amusing.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Apparently, BlackFag thinks that such extreme sexual abuse of children is amusing.



You mean like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young fucking 14 year old girls?


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, BlackFag thinks that such extreme sexual abuse of children is amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young fucking 14 year old girls?
Click to expand...


That was 175 yeas ago, moron.  The legal age for marriage was 14 in a lot of states back then.

FAIL.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

 Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.

You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.


----------



## Cellblock2429

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

/----/ The lunatics are running the asylum because we allow it. If the office had incorrectly id's the pervert's gender he/she would have contested the ticket for being inaccurate.


----------



## Lysistrata

Will someone please explain what this weird-ass thing that heterosexual men have going on with LGBTs is all about. Are heterosexual men THIS INSECURE? Good grief. Get out. Get laid. Shut up.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young fucking 14 year old girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was 175 yeas ago, moron.  The legal age for marriage was 14 in a lot of states back then.
> 
> FAIL.
Click to expand...


  There is no point in responding to this sick filth in every thread in which Pervert Joe dumps it.  The only likely result would be to allow this cretin to hijack and derail threads into platforms for his sick sexual fantasies about early Mormons.

  Just let his filth stand for what it is—a demonstration of his depraved, hateful, insane bigotry and deceitfulness; and an indication of how little credibility he has on any topic.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lysistrata said:


> Will someone please explain what this weird-ass thing that heterosexual men have going on with LGBTs is all about. Are heterosexual men THIS INSECURE? Good grief. Get out. Get laid. Shut up.


  When you insist on forcing madness, perversion, and outright evil, on sane, decent people, and demanding that they approve of it; what result do you expect?

 Who, here, is really expressing a _weird-ass_ obsession—those who are trying to promote this sickness, or those refusing to go along with it?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

RealDave said:


> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.



  Which just goes to prove what I've observed before—that when a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, he rarely uses that word to mean what sane people understand it to mean.

  Genuine science has always been, and will always be, clear about the distinction between male and female.


----------



## RealDave

Bob Blaylock said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which just goes to prove what I've observed before—that when a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, he rarely uses that word to mean what sane people understand it to mean.
> 
> Genuine science has always been, and will always be, clear about the distinction between male and female.
Click to expand...

 You are wrong.  Scientists study how the brain works & thinks.

Look at homosexuality, some men are sexually attracted to the same sex.  Yet both  have a penis.

How did that happen?  The brains act differently.

This is science.


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, BlackFag thinks that such extreme sexual abuse of children is amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young fucking 14 year old girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was 175 yeas ago, moron.  The legal age for marriage was 14 in a lot of states back then.
> 
> FAIL.
Click to expand...

Mitt Romnety's grandfather moved to Mexico & believed in old school Mormonism.  That wasn't 175 years ago.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RealDave said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
Click to expand...


And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?


----------



## RealDave

Cecilie1200 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
Click to expand...

 Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RealDave said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
Click to expand...


Which no one can seem to show us.  Every time we ask to see this "conclusive scientific study", all we get is a bunch of leftists with degrees telling us their assumptions and speculations.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> That was 175 yeas ago, moron. The legal age for marriage was 14 in a lot of states back then.



Um... yeah, to marry other 14 year olds, not grown ass men who should have known better.  And were already married to other women.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> There is no point in responding to this sick filth in every thread in which Pervert Joe dumps it. The only likely result would be to allow this cretin to hijack and derail threads into platforms for his sick sexual fantasies about early Mormons.



Naw, dude, I'm making a point.  You want to deny consenting adults who love each other the rights that all people should enjoy, but you like to forget your church was started by depraved pedophiles who scammed people into joining their cult and selling their daughters into sexual slavery.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Just let his filth stand for what it is—a demonstration of his depraved, hateful, insane bigotry and deceitfulness; and an indication of how little credibility he has on any topic.



Look, buddy, just because your cult leaders have lied to you about the documented history of your early church, doesn't deny the fact that your church was a sex cult when it started.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Which just goes to prove what I've observed before—that when a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, he rarely uses that word to mean what sane people understand it to mean.
> 
> Genuine science has always been, and will always be, clear about the distinction between male and female.



Then why do so many people with Ph.D's admit that gender dysphoria is a real condition?  The psychology is pretty settled on this point, gender is kind of fluid.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> When you insist on forcing madness, perversion, and outright evil, on sane, decent people, and demanding that they approve of it; what result do you expect?
> 
> Who, here, is really expressing a _weird-ass_ obsession—those who are trying to promote this sickness, or those refusing to go along with it?



Well, actually, it's you, bud.  You see, the thing is, no one is going to make you gay simply by acknowledging other people are.  Frankly, it doesn't appeal to me, but some folks are gay. Some folks like cross-dressing.  Some dudes like big titties and some dudes like Asian chicks.  It's kind of 'to each his own'.  As long as everyone involved is a CONSENTING ADULT, and no one is getting hurt, this isn't really a problem.  

What I do find funny is that your sick little cult got chased out of my state because people didn't like your lifestyle.  They thought you were evil and perverted...  

Again, to each his own.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You see, the thing is, no one is going to make you gay simply by acknowledging other people are.


You see...the thing is...the government doesn't have the power to make me acknowledge _anything_. I know that pisses you off to your core and eats at you day and night because you're a typical fascist who desperately wants to impose his will over others since you've lived your life as a bottom feeder, but that doesn't change the fact that the U.S. Constitution protects us from assholes like you. Deal with it.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which just goes to prove what I've observed before—that when a *LI*b*E*ral speaks of _“science”_, he rarely uses that word to mean what sane people understand it to mean.
> 
> Genuine science has always been, and will always be, clear about the distinction between male and female.
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do so many people with Ph.D's admit that gender dysphoria is a real condition?
Click to expand...

They don't. About 80% of them are typical left-wing idiots who are more interested in their political agenda than science. And the other 20% that goes along with it does so because they fear the Gaystapo. They fear losing their practice to fascist assholes like you who will lie about them, spread propaganda, and even resort to violence against them.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Republicans don't accept science.   They think condensation is a wild liberal theory and the earth is only a few thousand years old.

Only Six Percent Of Scientists Are Republicans: Pew Poll


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't accept science.
Click to expand...

Says the nitwit who thinks that gender is a state of mind.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> You see...the thing is...the government doesn't have the power to make me acknowledge _anything_. I know that pisses you off to your core and eats at you day and night because you're a typical fascist who desperately wants to impose his will over others since you've lived your life as a bottom feeder, but that doesn't change the fact that the U.S. Constitution protects us from assholes like you. Deal with it.



Go to wherever you fetch coffee for the great man tomorrow, and make sure you express your opinions about gay people in the loudest voice you can, Poodle.  I'm sure HR will be very interested in your constitutional rights. 

True, some day we will treat homophobia like the mental disease it is and folks like you and Boob the Mormon can get treatment. 



P@triot said:


> They don't. About 80% of them are typical left-wing idiots who are more interested in their political agenda than science. And the other 20% that goes along with it does so because they fear the Gaystapo. They fear losing their practice to fascist assholes like you who will lie about them, spread propaganda, and even resort to violence against them.



Poodle doesn't like science... it makes Baby Jesus Cry.


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, BlackFag thinks that such extreme sexual abuse of children is amusing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like Joseph Smith and Brigham Young fucking 14 year old girls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was 175 yeas ago, moron.  The legal age for marriage was 14 in a lot of states back then.
> 
> FAIL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mitt Romnety's grandfather moved to Mexico & believed in old school Mormonism.  That wasn't 175 years ago.
Click to expand...

Do you imagine you could stick to the subject instead of bringing in stuff as irrelevant as Mitt Romney's grandfather?


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
Click to expand...

What is the "rigorous scientific investigation" that determined some people are really girls even though they have a penis and an XY chromosome?


----------



## bripat9643

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't accept science.   They think condensation is a wild liberal theory and the earth is only a few thousand years old.
> 
> Only Six Percent Of Scientists Are Republicans: Pew Poll
Click to expand...

Who says "condensation is a wild liberal theory?"  I never heard that one.  I also don't believe the Earth is only 6000 years old.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was 175 yeas ago, moron. The legal age for marriage was 14 in a lot of states back then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... yeah, to marry other 14 year olds, not grown ass men who should have known better.  And were already married to other women.
Click to expand...



You made an issue of the age, and I pointed out that back then the age wasn't anything abnormal, and yes older men did marry 14 year old girls. 

You don't know a thing about American history.  Everything you know is a leftwing myth.


----------



## cutter

Do these ?people tell their X chromosome that their Y chromosome is not there or are they just mentally masoganastic, xenophobic or some other personality disorder. Maybe they possess the mythical Z chromosome.


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... yeah, to marry other 14 year olds, not grown ass men who should have known better.  And were already married to other women.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know a thing about American history.  Everything you know is a leftwing myth.
Click to expand...

He also doesn't know a damn thing about economics, the U.S. Constitution, the geopolitical landscape, government, _or_ integrity.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um... yeah, to marry other 14 year olds, not grown ass men who should have known better.  And were already married to other women.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know a thing about American history.  Everything you know is a leftwing myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He also doesn't know a damn thing about economics, the U.S. Constitution, the geopolitical landscape, government, _or_ integrity.
Click to expand...

He's the perfect snowflake!


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> You made an issue of the age, and I pointed out that back then the age wasn't anything abnormal, and yes older men did marry 14 year old girls.
> 
> You don't know a thing about American history. Everything you know is a leftwing myth.



Okay, even at the time, people thought What Joseph Smith (Dum-dum-dum-dum-dum) did was pretty wrong...  

That's why an angry mob stormed the Carthage, IL Jail and shot him and his brother.  





If you knew anything about history, you'd know this.  I mean, I don't blame Bob the Cultist, he's been fed a lifetime of bullshit... but what's your excuse.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> He also doesn't know a damn thing about economics, the U.S. Constitution, the geopolitical landscape, government, _or_ integrity.



Yet, still accomplished more than you ever will, Poodle.  

And I know enough to know those things are kind of fucked up right now.


----------



## Karl Rand

Why can none of you see Putin has engineered the next US civil war?


----------



## JoeB131

Karl Rand said:


> Why can none of you see Putin has engineered the next US civil war?



Because it's a stupid statement... that's why we don't see it.


----------



## Karl Rand

JoeB131 said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can none of you see Putin has engineered the next US civil war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's a stupid statement... that's why we don't see it.
Click to expand...

Stick around .


----------



## RealDave

Cecilie1200 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which no one can seem to show us.  Every time we ask to see this "conclusive scientific study", all we get is a bunch of leftists with degrees telling us their assumptions and speculations.
Click to expand...

 That is because trumprettes are too fucking stupid to get into &let alone graduate from college with an advanced degree,


----------



## RealDave

bripat9643 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the "rigorous scientific investigation" that determined some people are really girls even though they have a penis and an XY chromosome?
Click to expand...

Brain Science and Cognitive Psychology Explores Our Mental Processes

S C I E N C E


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made an issue of the age, and I pointed out that back then the age wasn't anything abnormal, and yes older men did marry 14 year old girls.
> 
> You don't know a thing about American history. Everything you know is a leftwing myth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, even at the time, people thought What Joseph Smith (Dum-dum-dum-dum-dum) did was pretty wrong...
> 
> That's why an angry mob stormed the Carthage, IL Jail and shot him and his brother.
> 
> View attachment 230043
> 
> If you knew anything about history, you'd know this.  I mean, I don't blame Bob the Cultist, he's been fed a lifetime of bullshit... but what's your excuse.
Click to expand...


Your claim is false, of course:

Death of Joseph Smith - Wikipedia​
_Joseph Smith, as mayor of the town of Nauvoo, Illinois, had ordered the destruction of the facilities producing the Nauvoo Expositor, a newly established newspaper set up by a group of non-Mormons and people who had seceded from the church. *The newspaper's first (and only) issue was deeply critical of Smith and other church leaders—reporting that Smith was practicing polygamy and claiming he intended to set himself up as a theocratic king. In response, Smith declared the paper a public nuisance and ordered its press destroyed.[1]*

The destruction of the press led to charges of riot against the Smith brothers and other members of the Nauvoo City Council. Warrants for his arrest were dismissed by Nauvoo courts. Joseph Smith declared martial law in Nauvoo and called on the Nauvoo Legion to protect Nauvoo. The brothers voluntarily traveled to the county seat at Carthage and surrendered to the authorities to face the charges. After surrendering, the brothers were also charged with treason against Illinois for declaring martial law. The brothers were in the Carthage jail awaiting trial when the mob attacked. _​


----------



## bripat9643

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> 
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the "rigorous scientific investigation" that determined some people are really girls even though they have a penis and an XY chromosome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain Science and Cognitive Psychology Explores Our Mental Processes
> 
> S C I E N C E
Click to expand...

Psychology is 95% quackery.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RealDave said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> 
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which no one can seem to show us.  Every time we ask to see this "conclusive scientific study", all we get is a bunch of leftists with degrees telling us their assumptions and speculations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is because trumprettes are too fucking stupid to get into &let alone graduate from college with an advanced degree,
Click to expand...


I just heard, "I have nothing. so I'll just pretend I have it!"


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> That is because trumprettes are too fucking stupid to get into &let alone graduate from college with an advanced degree,


Real Dave is real angry that the facts don’t align with what he was duped into believing. I love watching the simple-minded meltdown in the face of reality.


----------



## Cecilie1200

RealDave said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> 
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the "rigorous scientific investigation" that determined some people are really girls even though they have a penis and an XY chromosome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain Science and Cognitive Psychology Explores Our Mental Processes
> 
> S C I E N C E
Click to expand...


So basically, you think if you find a page talking about some field of study, that will somehow "prove" that there's evidence somewhere of your assertions?

Like I said, there's no "rigorous scientific evidence".  There's just your asinine assumptions stated as fact.  If you had evidence, you wouldn't be spending so damned much time trying to deflect.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't accept science.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the nitwit who thinks that gender is a state of mind.
Click to expand...

Oh, and you guys are liars too. I forgot.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## deanrd

bripat9643 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Republicans don't accept science.   They think condensation is a wild liberal theory and the earth is only a few thousand years old.
> 
> Only Six Percent Of Scientists Are Republicans: Pew Poll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says "condensation is a wild liberal theory?"  I never heard that one.  I also don't believe the Earth is only 6000 years old.
Click to expand...

OK, now, tell us what you really think.


----------



## deanrd

Cecilie1200 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> Science says that the mental gender does not always match the physical gender.
> 
> You at you.  You have a dick but act like such a pussy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here we're defining "science" as "we made it up because it sounds good", correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Science as in the result of rigorous scientific investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is the "rigorous scientific investigation" that determined some people are really girls even though they have a penis and an XY chromosome?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brain Science and Cognitive Psychology Explores Our Mental Processes
> 
> S C I E N C E
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, you think if you find a page talking about some field of study, that will somehow "prove" that there's evidence somewhere of your assertions?
> 
> Like I said, there's no "rigorous scientific evidence".  There's just your asinine assumptions stated as fact.  If you had evidence, you wouldn't be spending so damned much time trying to deflect.
Click to expand...

More Republicans should go to college.  Then, they could become scientists and prove their beliefs.

But they don't.

Why is that?

The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)

Oh, I guess they just don't want to know.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Oh, and you guys are liars too. I forgot. Thanks for reminding me.


This from a person who thinks a man can call themselves a woman. Talk about “lying”.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> More Republicans should go to college. But they don't. Why is that?
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)


Because - like everything else they have touched - the left has collapsed “higher education” in America. Conservatives are wise enough to realize that dropping $250,000 for a crash course in progressive indoctrination is a special kind of stupid.

That’s why we drive the engine that drives the world, while you nitwits mooch of society while producing absolutely nothing of value.

Tech apprenticeship program Apprenti graduates its 1st class, sending workers to Microsoft, Amazon and others


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

You seem to have an obsession with homos.

Is there something you aren't telling us, Patriot?

It's okay.  We're all friends here.  You're safe.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have an obsession with homos.
Click to expand...

No...that's just your imagination fulfilling your obsession with forcing your homosexuality on society. 

Some therapy _might_ help that G-string. Just say'n.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and you guys are liars too. I forgot. Thanks for reminding me.
> 
> 
> 
> This from a person who thinks a man can call themselves a woman. Talk about “lying”.
Click to expand...

When did I ever say that?


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have an obsession with homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...that's just your imagination fulfilling your obsession with forcing your homosexuality on society.
> 
> Some therapy _might_ help that G-string. Just say'n.
Click to expand...

Forcing your homosexuality on society?

They God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.  

Must be embarrassing.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> They God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> They God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.


“They God the gay community”? I can’t even guess what you’re trying to say there.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> They God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> “They God the gay community”? I can’t even guess what you’re trying to say there.
Click to expand...

Thank God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.

In:
Music
Theater
Arts
Architecture
Mathematics
Literature

The list is endless.

What do your kind add?

Racism and hate.  There's more but it's worse.

Did that help?


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> Thank God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.


Ah! In other words...you're also homosexual and completely turned on by their deviance of making everything public. Got it.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> More Republicans should go to college. But they don't. Why is that?
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)


Because - like everything else they have touched - the left has collapsed “higher education” in America. Conservatives are wise enough to realize that dropping $250,000 for a crash course in progressive indoctrination is a special kind of stupid. Case in point:


> Hundreds of universities nationwide now maintain Orwellian systems that ask students to report—often anonymously—their neighbors, friends, and professors for any instances of supposed biased speech and expression.


The institutions that were supposed to be all about free thought, different views, discovery, etc. are now institutions of rigid fascism with a strict 0 tolerance policy for anything that deviate from their fascist ideology.

The Fruits of College Indoctrination


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> More Republicans should go to college. But they don't. Why is that?
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)


Because - like everything else they have touched - the left has collapsed “higher education” in America. Conservatives are wise enough to realize that dropping $250,000 for a crash course in progressive indoctrination is a special kind of stupid. Case in point:


> A recent Brookings Institution poll found that *nearly half of college students believe that hate speech is not protected by the First Amendment*. That’s nonsense; it is.


Horrifying. The institutions that were supposed to be all about free thought, different views, discovery, etc. are now institutions of rigid fascism with a strict 0 tolerance policy for anything that deviate from their fascist ideology. And the result of that is a bunch of legitimate retards that don't even understand basic constitutional rights.

The Fruits of College Indoctrination


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> More Republicans should go to college. But they don't. Why is that?
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)


Because - like everything else they have touched - the left has collapsed “higher education” in America. Conservatives are wise enough to realize that dropping $250,000 for a crash course in progressive indoctrination is a special kind of stupid. Case in point:


> 51% of college students think they have a right to shout down a speaker with whom they disagree. 19% of students think that it’s acceptable to use violence to prevent a speaker from speaking. Over 50% agree that colleges should prohibit speech and viewpoints that might offend certain people.


Horrifying. The institutions that were supposed to be all about free thought, different views, discovery, etc. are now institutions of rigid fascism with a strict 0 tolerance policy for anything that deviate from their fascist ideology. And the result of that is a bunch of legitimate retards that don't even understand basic constitutional rights.

The Fruits of College Indoctrination


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! In other words...you're also homosexual and completely turned on by their deviance of making everything public. Got it.
Click to expand...

You think calling me a gay is attacking me?

I take being attacked by your kind, no matter the attack, a "badge of honor".

Being attacked by a homophobe and a racist is truly an honor.

We have different ideas of what's normal.  I'm even against incest and pedophilia.


----------



## deanrd

P@triot said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Republicans should go to college. But they don't. Why is that?
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)
> 
> 
> 
> Because - like everything else they have touched - the left has collapsed “higher education” in America. Conservatives are wise enough to realize that dropping $250,000 for a crash course in progressive indoctrination is a special kind of stupid. Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 51% of college students think they have a right to shout down a speaker with whom they disagree. 19% of students think that it’s acceptable to use violence to prevent a speaker from speaking. Over 50% agree that colleges should prohibit speech and viewpoints that might offend certain people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Horrifying. The institutions that were supposed to be all about free thought, different views, discovery, etc. are now institutions of rigid fascism with a strict 0 tolerance policy for anything that deviate from their fascist ideology. And the result of that is a bunch of legitimate retards that don't even understand basic constitutional rights.
> 
> The Fruits of College Indoctrination
Click to expand...

What Republicans call indoctrination and want shut down, the rest of the world calls the best education in the world.

How the GOP became the party of less-educated whites — and Donald Trump






As the nation becomes better educated, the GOP becomes less educated.

So many reasons why.


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God the gay community adds so much more to America than your kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! In other words...you're also homosexual and completely turned on by their deviance of making everything public. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think calling me a gay is attacking me?
> 
> I take being attacked by your kind, no matter the attack, a "badge of honor".
> 
> Being attacked by a homophobe and a racist is truly an honor.
> 
> We have different ideas of what's normal.  I'm even against incest and pedophilia.
Click to expand...

Leave it to a leftist to consider a fully clothed little girl giving her dad a kiss on the cheek to be "incest".


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to have an obsession with homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No...that's just your imagination fulfilling your obsession with forcing your homosexuality on society.
> 
> Some therapy _might_ help that G-string. Just say'n.
Click to expand...

Talking MORE about gays?


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> You think calling me a gay is attacking me?


Not at all. It's pretty clear you embrace everything about the lifestyle.


deanrd said:


> I take being attacked by your kind, no matter the attack, a "badge of honor".


Yeah - well - you also consider taking a dick in the back of your throat to be a "badge of honor" as well so...


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Talking MORE about gays?


Who marches in the streets for homosexuality Bode...you or me?
Who sues anyone who runs a business that won't support homosexuality Bode....you or me?

You can try as hard as you want sweetie. You're not fooling _anyone_.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking MORE about gays?
> 
> 
> 
> Who marches in the streets for homosexuality Bode...you or me?
> Who sues anyone who runs a business that won't support homosexuality Bode....you or me?
> 
> You can try as hard as you want sweetie. You're not fooling _anyone_.
Click to expand...

Ok, Mary....


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> Your claim is false, of course:



Then why did you repost an article that repeated what I just said. 

Joseph Smith was a Polygamist.  people got pissed off about it and shot him.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your claim is false, of course:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you repost an article that repeated what I just said.
> 
> Joseph Smith was a Polygamist.  people got pissed off about it and shot him.
Click to expand...

Quit lying, Joe.  You claimed they killed him because he married 14-year-old girls.    That was clearly not true. 

The real reason is that he shut down a newspaper that was hostile to him:

Death of Joseph Smith - Wikipedia​
_Joseph Smith, as mayor of the town of Nauvoo, Illinois, had ordered the destruction of the facilities producing the Nauvoo Expositor, a newly established newspaper set up by a group of non-Mormons and people who had seceded from the church. The newspaper's first (and only) issue was deeply critical of Smith and other church leaders—reporting that Smith was practicing polygamy and claiming he intended to set himself up as a theocratic king. In response, Smith declared the paper a public nuisance and ordered its press destroyed.[1]

The destruction of the press led to charges of riot against the Smith brothers and other members of the Nauvoo City Council. Warrants for his arrest were dismissed by Nauvoo courts. Joseph Smith declared martial law in Nauvoo and called on the Nauvoo Legion to protect Nauvoo. The brothers voluntarily traveled to the county seat at Carthage and surrendered to the authorities to face the charges. After surrendering, the brothers were also charged with treason against Illinois for declaring martial law. The brothers were in the Carthage jail awaiting trial when the mob attacked._​


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> Quit lying, Joe. You claimed they killed him because he married 14-year-old girls. That was clearly not true.
> 
> The real reason is that he shut down a newspaper that was hostile to him:



Hostile to him because they published stories about his polygamy with 14 year old girls!!! 





bripat9643 said:


> Joseph Smith, as mayor of the town of Nauvoo, Illinois, had ordered the destruction of the facilities producing the Nauvoo Expositor, a newly established newspaper set up by a group of non-Mormons and people who had seceded from the church. The newspaper's first (and only) issue was deeply critical of Smith and other church leaders—*reporting that Smith was practicing polygamy *and claiming he intended to set himself up as a theocratic king.


----------



## bripat9643

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit lying, Joe. You claimed they killed him because he married 14-year-old girls. That was clearly not true.
> 
> The real reason is that he shut down a newspaper that was hostile to him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile to him because they published stories about his polygamy with 14 year old girls!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Smith, as mayor of the town of Nauvoo, Illinois, had ordered the destruction of the facilities producing the Nauvoo Expositor, a newly established newspaper set up by a group of non-Mormons and people who had seceded from the church. The newspaper's first (and only) issue was deeply critical of Smith and other church leaders—*reporting that Smith was practicing polygamy *and claiming he intended to set himself up as a theocratic king.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wiki doesn't mention the age of the wives, moron.


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> Wiki doesn't mention the age of the wives, moron.



True enough... So here's a list of the wives of Joseph Smith. 

List of Joseph Smith's wives - Wikipedia

*10 of these women were in their teens. 

2 of them were 14.  

*


----------



## Bob Blaylock

bripat9643 said:


> Quit lying, Joe.



  You might as well ask a pig not to wallow in mud, as ask JoeB131 not to lie.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> You might as well ask a pig not to wallow in mud, as ask JoeB131 not to lie.



again, guy who belongs to a cult started by a con man who wanted to have sex with teenage girls. 

The difference between Joseph Smith and David Koresh?  

Original and Extra-Crispy!


----------



## P@triot

deanrd said:


> More Republicans should go to college. But they don't. Why is that?
> 
> The majority of Republicans say colleges are bad for America (yes, really)


Why? Because the left has _completely_ destroyed academia in America. And it wasn’t by accident either. The left realizes they need an ignorant and dependent electorate in order to achieve - and then maintain - power.


> The paper was a hoax. So were 20 other papers submitted to academic journals in the past year—seven of them accepted. Last week, Boghossian and his cohorts revealed their elaborate prank, after _The Wall Street Journal_ raised questions about the dog-park paper.


Dr. James Lindsay exposed what the left has done to academia by submitting fake papers full of buzzwords. The papers were actually approved and published by academia. And these are the people inside of the institutions charging hundreds of thousands of dollars to “educate” your children.

A Portland State University Professor Made Up a Study of Dog-on-Dog Sexual Assault—and Got the Hoax Published

Dr. Lindsay's hoax on academia is hilarious and terrifying at the same time


----------



## EvilCat Breath

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki doesn't mention the age of the wives, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True enough... So here's a list of the wives of Joseph Smith.
> 
> List of Joseph Smith's wives - Wikipedia
> 
> *10 of these women were in their teens.
> 
> 2 of them were 14.
> *
Click to expand...

Very normal marrying age for the time.


----------



## JoeB131

Tipsycatlover said:


> Very normal marrying age for the time.



What wasn't normal was a 35 year old man marrying a 14 year old when he was already married to 30 other women.  IN fact, people we so upset about it they shot the piece of shit like the dog he was... 

Unfortunately, his sick ass cult moved to Utah before they could get the rest of them.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Why? Because the left has _completely_ destroyed academia in America. And it wasn’t by accident either. The left realizes they need an ignorant and dependent electorate in order to achieve - and then maintain - power.



Uh, sorry, Poodle, what screwed up Academia is capitalism and greed.  Once you made it "for profit" and made it a required product if you wanted to get a better job than working at Starbucks, that's when you got all the hucksters in, the On-Line Universities where are nothing but scams, the universities engaging in an arms race as to who could build the biggest facilities. 

I use my own _alma mater_ of UIC as an example.  It was started in the 1950's as an extension of U of I that city kids could commute to and afford to go to.  And when I went there on a military scholarship in the 1980's, it was pretty affordable.  Tuition was less than $1500 a year.  which mean you could work a minimum wage job and pay your tuition working 10 hours a week  

Today that same university costs $17,000 a year to go to.  You'd have to work full time to afford it without a scholarship.  They put dorms on campus (my niece lived in them for about a year and said they were horrible) and a big sports stadium that they have to GIVE tickets away for because nobody gives a shit about their E-list teams.  Totally lost the plot.  



P@triot said:


> Dr. James Lindsay exposed what the left has done to academia by submitting fake papers full of buzzwords. The papers were actually approved and published by academia. And these are the people inside of the institutions charging hundreds of thousands of dollars to “educate” your children.



Again, this isn't a new problem, Poodle.  The problem here is that universities have always worked on a system of "Publish or Perish". Doesn't matter how good of a TEACHER you are, it matters to them how often you get published.  Had one professor (and just so you feel better, he was a liberal) who was pretty much the equivalent of nails on a chalkboard in the classroom, but he published some books, and they thought he was awesome. They obviously never had to sit through one of his lectures.  

So Academia churns out tons of papers no one reads, no one really cares about, just so they can throw them on their CV's.  

The “Grievance Studies” Hoax Does Not Reveal the Academic Scandal That It Claims

_Let’s analyze the hoax a bit more carefully. The team wrote up 21 bogus papers altogether. (The essay starts by saying there were only 20; according to Lindsay, that’s because two of the papers were largely similar to one another.) *Of those 21, two-thirds never were accepted for publication.* The Areo essay dwells on several papers that had been rejected outright, including one suggesting that white students should be enchained for the sake of pedagogy, and another proposing that self-pleasure could be a form of violence against women. They take it as a sign of intellectual decay that such papers managed to elicit respectful feedback from reviewers, even short of publication. (One of those has since explained that he was just trying to be helpful.) _*But I think we can all agree that it’s neither telling nor newsworthy when a bogus paper fails to get into an academic journal, however offensive or inane it might have been*_._
_
What about the seven papers that were accepted for publication? One was a collection of poetry for a journal called Poetry Therapy. Let’s be clear: This was bad poetry. (“Love is my name/ And yours a sweet death.”) But I’m not sure its acceptance sustains the claim that entire fields of academic inquiry have been infiltrated by social constructivism and a lack of scientific rigor.

Another three plants were scholarly essays. Two were boring and confusing; I think it’s fair to call them dreck. That dreck got published in academic journals, a fact worth noting to be sure. The third, a self-referential piece on the ethics of academic hoaxes, makes what strikes me as a somewhat plausible argument about the nature of satire. The fact that its authors secretly disagreed with the paper’s central claim—that they were parroting the sorts of arguments that had been made against them in the past, and with which they’ve strongly disagreed—doesn’t make those arguments a priori ridiculous. But hey, that’s just my opinion.

That leaves us with three more examples of the hoax. These were touted as the most revealing ones—the headline grabbers, the real slam dunks: the dog-rape paper, the dildo paper, the breastaurant research. They also share a common trait: Each was presented as a product of empirical research, based on original data. The dog-rape study is supposed to have resulted from nearly 1,000 hours of observation at three dog parks in southeast Portland. The dildo paper pretends to draw from multihour interviews with 13 men—eight straight, two bisexual, three gay—about their sexual behaviors. And the breastaurant research claims to have its basis in a two-year-long project carried out in northern Florida, involving men whose educational backgrounds, ages, and marital statuses were duly recorded and reported.
_
So another Poodle Claim that falls completely apart when actually examined.  Color me not surprised in the least.  

_
_


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, sorry, Poodle, what screwed up Academia is capitalism and greed.


Yawn. You’ve used that idiotic U.S.S.R. communist line in _every_ post. It’s tired. It’s old. And it’s been disproven every time you’ve used it.

Capitalism was used in the 1700’s when many institutions (such as the Ivy League) were founded. Prices remained extremely affordable in that century and through most of the 1900’s.

So what happened? What *changed*? Idiotic progressives (such as yourself) got government involved in the 1980’s. Once universities learned that government would throw loans at students, they realized they had a blank check. The free-market was no longer working to keep prices in check. Since everyone could afford ANY price thanks to government interference, universities jacked up their prices.

Once again, you’ve been embarrassed with facts. Once again, you’ve proven to everyone here that you don’t know what you’re taking about AND that you just make shit up as you go.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, this isn't a new problem, Poodle.


Bwahahaha! Well there is some fine liberal “logic”. Defend the indefensible by proclaiming you’ve been engaged in the inexcusable behavior for a long time. 


JoeB131 said:


> The problem here is that universities have always worked on a system of "Publish or Perish".


You apparently take the same approach on USMB. Because you post nothing but nonsense and bullshit. Most people post because they have something to say. You post because you feel you must just say _something_.


JoeB131 said:


> Doesn't matter how good of a TEACHER you are, it matters to them how often you get published.


That’s not what is being discussed right now, snowflake. In your haste to promote all things communist, you failed to understand that the issue is that papers are being “approved” and “published” from academia without even being read, examined, or challenged.

And then nitwits (such as yourself) point to them as “fact”.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The “Grievance Studies” Hoax Does Not Reveal the Academic Scandal That It Claims
> 
> _Let’s analyze the hoax a bit more carefully._


Yes! Let’s do that! Once again we see you comically clinging to complete and total nonsense in a desperate attempt to reject the reality that you find so uncomfortable because it doesn’t align with the bat-shit crazy ideology you were so easily duped into buying into.


JoeB131 said:


> _The team wrote up 21 bogus papers altogether. (The essay starts by saying there were only 20; according to Lindsay, that’s because two of the papers were largely similar to one another.) *Of those 21, two-thirds never were accepted for publication.*_


Oh...ok. As long as “only” 1/3 of their bogus papers made it through, then it doesn’t really count! We can absolutely ignore 33% of all published papers being bogus.


JoeB131 said:


> So another Poodle Claim that falls completely apart when actually examined.  Color me not surprised in the least.


Once again son, we see you being desperate, disingenuous, angry, and uninformed.


----------



## bodecea

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quit lying, Joe. You claimed they killed him because he married 14-year-old girls. That was clearly not true.
> 
> The real reason is that he shut down a newspaper that was hostile to him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hostile to him because they published stories about his polygamy with 14 year old girls!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Smith, as mayor of the town of Nauvoo, Illinois, had ordered the destruction of the facilities producing the Nauvoo Expositor, a newly established newspaper set up by a group of non-Mormons and people who had seceded from the church. The newspaper's first (and only) issue was deeply critical of Smith and other church leaders—*reporting that Smith was practicing polygamy *and claiming he intended to set himself up as a theocratic king.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wiki doesn't mention the age of the wives, moron.
Click to expand...

Wiki is valid all by itself now?


----------



## bodecea

Tipsycatlover said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki doesn't mention the age of the wives, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True enough... So here's a list of the wives of Joseph Smith.
> 
> List of Joseph Smith's wives - Wikipedia
> 
> *10 of these women were in their teens.
> 
> 2 of them were 14.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very normal marrying age for the time.
Click to expand...

Ah...and now we know what #MAGA really means to some trumpanzees.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiki doesn't mention the age of the wives, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True enough... So here's a list of the wives of Joseph Smith.
> 
> List of Joseph Smith's wives - Wikipedia
> 
> *10 of these women were in their teens.
> 
> 2 of them were 14.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very normal marrying age for the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah...and now we know what #MAGA really means to some trumpanzees.
Click to expand...

We hung some witches in Salem in 1692.  Perhaps that's what you believe he meant.  How about 1942 when FDR put a bunch of Asian Americans in concentration camps?


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Ah...and now we know what #MAGA really means to some *trumpanzees*.


One can _always_ count on the left for racism. Any black person who dares to leave the government plantation and actually think for themselves will be referred to as a “trumpanzee”.

Classy, Bode. Classy.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yawn. You’ve used that idiotic U.S.S.R. communist line in _every_ post. It’s tired. It’s old. And it’s been disproven every time you’ve used it.
> 
> Capitalism was used in the 1700’s when many institutions (such as the Ivy League) were founded. Prices remained extremely affordable in that century and through most of the 1900’s.



Most people couldn't afford Ivy League schools back then, either. And frankly, up until the 1940's Capitalism was a true shit sandwich for most people.  Child labor, company stores, awful dangerous working conditions.  Did they teach you none of this in history class?  

You are a stupid little thing, aren't you? 

Moving on. 



P@triot said:


> So what happened? What *changed*? Idiotic progressives (such as yourself) got government involved in the 1980’s. Once universities learned that government would throw loans at students, they realized they had a blank check. The free-market was no longer working to keep prices in check. Since everyone could afford ANY price thanks to government interference, universities jacked up their prices.



Actually, the EXACT opposite happened.  YOu see, after the 1940's when you had progressive state governments, you had the establishment of state universities and college for all. you had things like the GI Bill that made college accessible to working folks.  

But after the 1980's, when the Shithead Reagan decided that greed was good, the states started cutting back funding to these colleges, and the colleges had to make it up by raising tuition. The banks made a killing off of student loans.  And of course, with the disappearance of unions, you really had to go to college if you wanted to get anywhere near a middle class lifestyle.  

So you have UIC raising tuition from 1500 a year to 17,000 a year.  And this was supposed to be the affordable campus.  



P@triot said:


> That’s not what is being discussed right now, snowflake. In your haste to promote all things communist, you failed to understand that the issue is that papers are being “approved” and “published” from academia without even being read, examined, or challenged.



Except they put 21 papers through, and most of them were rejected.  



P@triot said:


> Oh...ok. As long as “only” 1/3 of their bogus papers made it through, then it doesn’t really count! We can absolutely ignore 33% of all published papers being bogus.



Except, of course, they weren't bogus...  four of them were pretty legitimate, and three of them, the truly silly ones, were based on gathered data...  



P@triot said:


> Once again son, we see you being desperate, disingenuous, angry, and uninformed.



Um, no, I just put a different context on the issue than your usual "College liberal... liberal, bad" thinking.  

I really do agree there IS a problem with universities being more interested in publishing than teaching. But the sheer volume of things that are published, yup, some silly papers are going to get through the process.  

So how did publishing goofy papers actually increase or decrease the value of education?  They weren't teaching off the papers, were they? They didn't hand out any Ph.D.s or Master Degrees based on them. Nope, this is just manufactured outrage from a right wing that couldn't gain even a bachelor's degree...


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...and now we know what #MAGA really means to some *trumpanzees*.
> 
> 
> 
> One can _always_ count on the left for racism. Any black person who dares to leave the government plantation and actually think for themselves will be referred to as a “trumpanzee”.
> 
> Classy, Bode. Classy.
Click to expand...


Um, how did a discussion about Joseph Smith fucking 14 years olds have anything to do with blacks...  The Mormons didn't even allow black folks to become members of their cult?  

Poodle, can you not even track a conversation?


----------



## JoeB131

bripat9643 said:


> We hung some witches in Salem in 1692. Perhaps that's what you believe he meant. How about 1942 when FDR put a bunch of Asian Americans in concentration camps?



Yes, the Salem WItch Trials were a great example of religious stupidity. 

FDR didn't put a bunch of "Asian-Americans" in concentration camps... He relocated Japanese nationals from the West coast after the Japanese Empire destroyed our fleet and the West Coast was vulnerable.  

Yes, we realize now that this was wrong, but at the time, every country the Axis invaded, they found collaborators ready to work with them.  They even invented a word for it, "Quisling'.  

So we removed 100K potential quislings, most of whom were released after a year when the threat subsided.  Again, a really shitty thing to do, but probably fairly low on the list of "Shitty things people did during WWII".


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...and now we know what #MAGA really means to some *trumpanzees*.
> 
> 
> 
> One can _always_ count on the left for racism. Any black person who dares to leave the government plantation and actually think for themselves will be referred to as a “trumpanzee”.
> 
> Classy, Bode. Classy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um, how did a discussion about Joseph Smith fucking 14 years olds have anything to do with blacks...
Click to expand...

When the racist used the term “trumpanzee” for the 5,000th time.


JoeB131 said:


> Poodle, can you not even track a conversation?


Apparently _you_ can’t


----------



## theHawk

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


What happened in Canada with Jordan Peterson and forced speech is coming to the US, if regressive shit stain Marxists get their way.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> When the racist used the term “trumpanzee” for the 5,000th time.



Not seeing how that is racist at all... just points out the stupidity of you Trump Cultists... 

You do realize every day, you all look more and more like the cult, don't you?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the racist used the term “trumpanzee” for the 5,000th time.
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing how that is racist at all...
Click to expand...

Uh-uh. Pretend like you don’t see her calling African-American’s who support Trump “chimpanzees”. Just close your eyes and pretend.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Uh-uh. Pretend like you don’t see her calling African-American’s who support Trump “chimpanzees”. Just close your eyes and pretend.



Well, since that's not what she did, I guess it's hard to see it.  

Again, your party is the party that uses racism to get stupid white people to vote against their own economic interests..


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, your party is the party that uses racism to get *stupid* *white* *people* to vote against their own economic interests..


It is always color with the left. They exploit the African-American community by convincing them that remaining in poverty and on the government plantation is in their best interest and then they attack the race of anyone who dares to think for themselves and dares to vote for prosperity produced by conservative policy.


----------



## P@triot

The left is repulsive for exploiting the suffering of these individuals...


> A population of patients is suffering so much that they would submit to amputations and other radical surgeries, and the best research the Obama administration could find suggests that it brings them no meaningful improvements in their quality of life.


As awful as that is, it actually gets worse...


> Fourth, Chu acknowledges a struggle with suicide ideation: “I was not suicidal before hormones. Now I often am.”


The fake “gender dysphoria” is nothing more than _severe_ mental illness. Period. It is indisputable. These people are suffering and they are looking to desperate measures to ease their suffering because the left exploits them for their sexual deviance.

New York Times Reveals Painful Truths About 'Sex Change' Surgery


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You do realize every day, you all look more and more like the cult, don't you?


This from a parasite who has spent the last 10 years fellating the begeezus out of MaObama.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It is always color with the left. They exploit the African-American community by convincing them that remaining in poverty and on the government plantation is in their best interest and then they attack the race of anyone who dares to think for themselves and dares to vote for prosperity produced by conservative policy.



Uh, guy, conservative policy doesn't create prosperity...  

The stupid White people didn't vote for Trump because they were prosperous... they voted for him because they got replaced by machines, and Trump blamed the darkies.  



P@triot said:


> This from a parasite who has spent the last 10 years fellating the begeezus out of MaObama.



Again, more successful than you'll ever be... and never took a dime of government money since I left the military.  

I didn't even vote for Obama the first time.  Then you guys got taken over by the racists and religious crazies... 

The real problem with your party/movement.  You hate McCain and idolize Trump.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The fake “gender dysphoria” is nothing more than _severe_ mental illness. Period. It is indisputable. These people are suffering and they are looking to desperate measures to ease their suffering because the left exploits them for their sexual deviance.



Yawnnnn.... your obsession with this is kind of fun to watch, but a bit silly. 

Look, I know that he-she you picked up in the bar that one time "looked" female until you got the surprise, but that was just the beer goggles.


----------



## Silhouette

JoeB131 said:


> Yawnnnn.... your obsession with this is kind of fun to watch, but a bit silly.
> 
> Look, I know that he-she you picked up in the bar that one time "looked" female until you got the surprise, but that was just the beer goggles.


The new USSC is going to remove your beer goggles soon. Stay tuned...


----------



## deanrd

The truth is when it comes to gays Republicans are really sad.

Sad they can’t kill the gays legally.


----------



## Skylar

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always color with the left. They exploit the African-American community by convincing them that remaining in poverty and on the government plantation is in their best interest and then they attack the race of anyone who dares to think for themselves and dares to vote for prosperity produced by conservative policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, conservative policy doesn't create prosperity...
> 
> The stupid White people didn't vote for Trump because they were prosperous... they voted for him because they got replaced by machines, and Trump blamed the darkies.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from a parasite who has spent the last 10 years fellating the begeezus out of MaObama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more successful than you'll ever be... and never took a dime of government money since I left the military.
> 
> I didn't even vote for Obama the first time.  Then you guys got taken over by the racists and religious crazies...
> 
> The real problem with your party/movement.  You hate McCain and idolize Trump.
Click to expand...


McCain didn't emblemize the actual values of the Republican party. Trump does. 

Trump is running on essentially a white supremecist platform, trying to stir up fear and hatred of immigrants, using the military as pawns, is a wildly immoral man who lies without thinking, and favors the wealthy.

That sounds perfectly republican.


----------



## JoeB131

Silhouette said:


> The new USSC is going to remove your beer goggles soon. Stay tuned...



Sorry, bud, do I have to keep explaining this to you. 

America is a plutocracy.  The rich decide what's gonna happen, and given taht most of the rich have gay or trans family members (The new governor of IL has a Trans cousin).  

You guys lost. You are on the wrong side of history.  They are going to look back and you and ask, "How could Granny Sil have been so messed up?"


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> America is a plutocracy.  The rich decide what's gonna happen, and given taht [sic] most of the rich have gay or trans family members (The new governor of IL has a Trans cousin).
> 
> You guys lost. You are on the wrong side of history.  They are going to look back and you and ask, "How could Granny Sil have been so messed up?"



  You're delusional, of course, but that's nothing new.

  The overwhelmingly vast majority of people know the difference between men and women, and understand why this difference is important.  This insane fad of denying obvious and immutable biological fats will pass, along with the _“Emperor's New Clothes”_ effect that causes many of the more weak-minded among us to play along with this fad, even though they know better.

  If deluded fools like you are remembered at all by future generations, you'll be remembered in the same way as John Money and his bizarre experiments on David Reimer.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're delusional, of course, but that's nothing new.



Says the guy who thinks Hebrews came to America on Bronze Age Submarines? 



Bob Blaylock said:


> The overwhelmingly vast majority of people know the difference between men and women, and understand why this difference is important. This insane fad of denying obvious and immutable biological fats[sic] will pass, along with the _“Emperor's New Clothes”_ effect that causes many of the more weak-minded among us to play along with this fad, even though they know better.



again, the guy who belongs to a cult that thinks women should be barefoot and pregnant....  

Here's the thing.... I really don't know why some people think they are the opposite sex. But trans people are a thing.  Not sure why you are all wrapped around the axle about it. It really has no effect on my life, other than the absolute joy I get watching how crazy it makes the religious assholes.

And the end of the day, social progress moves forwards, not backwards.  Once people get rights, it's very hard to take them away. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> If deluded fools like you are remembered at all by future generations, you'll be remembered in the same way as John Money and his bizarre experiments on David Reimer.



Actually, nobody remembers that at all... I thought this was just a plot line in _Law and Order, SVU_.  

But if anything, this kind of proves the point that gender is more than genitalia, isn't it? This guy had his dick burned off, and they tried to tell him his whole life  he was a girl, but clearly, he didn't identify as one. 

 We are talking about people who identify as the opposite sex. Now, people with science degrees say, yup, that's a real thing.  But welcome to the modern conservative movement, where we don't like science if it conflicts with our biases or what the rich tell us they want.


----------



## Skylar

Silhouette said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawnnnn.... your obsession with this is kind of fun to watch, but a bit silly.
> 
> Look, I know that he-she you picked up in the bar that one time "looked" female until you got the surprise, but that was just the beer goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> The new USSC is going to remove your beer goggles soon. Stay tuned...
Click to expand...


Your record of legal predictions is fairly poor. You were the same soul that assured us that the Obergefell ruling was going to eliminate same sex marriage. You even had elaborate pseudo-legal gibberish to back it up. 

How'd that work out again?


----------



## karpenter

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


No
Let's Just Acknowledge What It Is
A Homosexual That Wants To Roll Play The Girly

Femmes And Dykes Like To Roll Play Too


----------



## bripat9643

Skylar said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawnnnn.... your obsession with this is kind of fun to watch, but a bit silly.
> 
> Look, I know that he-she you picked up in the bar that one time "looked" female until you got the surprise, but that was just the beer goggles.
> 
> 
> 
> The new USSC is going to remove your beer goggles soon. Stay tuned...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your record of legal predictions is fairly poor. You were the same soul that assured us that the Obergefell ruling was going to eliminate same sex marriage. You even had elaborate pseudo-legal gibberish to back it up.
> 
> How'd that work out again?
Click to expand...

Listen to the dumbass who believes that a plea bargain is evidence that can be used in other trials.


----------



## bripat9643

Skylar said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always color with the left. They exploit the African-American community by convincing them that remaining in poverty and on the government plantation is in their best interest and then they attack the race of anyone who dares to think for themselves and dares to vote for prosperity produced by conservative policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, conservative policy doesn't create prosperity...
> 
> The stupid White people didn't vote for Trump because they were prosperous... they voted for him because they got replaced by machines, and Trump blamed the darkies.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from a parasite who has spent the last 10 years fellating the begeezus out of MaObama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more successful than you'll ever be... and never took a dime of government money since I left the military.
> 
> I didn't even vote for Obama the first time.  Then you guys got taken over by the racists and religious crazies...
> 
> The real problem with your party/movement.  You hate McCain and idolize Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain didn't emblemize the actual values of the Republican party. Trump does.
> 
> Trump is running on essentially a white supremecist platform, trying to stir up fear and hatred of immigrants, using the military as pawns, is a wildly immoral man who lies without thinking, and favors the wealthy.
> 
> That sounds perfectly republican.
Click to expand...


Do you ever tell the truth about anything?


----------



## bripat9643

deanrd said:


> The truth is when it comes to gays Republicans are really sad.
> 
> Sad they can’t kill the gays legally.


That's the exact opposite of the truth, of course.  You know how we know?  You're the source.


----------



## deanrd

Republicans hate gays more than they hate blacks, Hispanics and Muslims all put together.


----------



## Skylar

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always color with the left. They exploit the African-American community by convincing them that remaining in poverty and on the government plantation is in their best interest and then they attack the race of anyone who dares to think for themselves and dares to vote for prosperity produced by conservative policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, conservative policy doesn't create prosperity...
> 
> The stupid White people didn't vote for Trump because they were prosperous... they voted for him because they got replaced by machines, and Trump blamed the darkies.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from a parasite who has spent the last 10 years fellating the begeezus out of MaObama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more successful than you'll ever be... and never took a dime of government money since I left the military.
> 
> I didn't even vote for Obama the first time.  Then you guys got taken over by the racists and religious crazies...
> 
> The real problem with your party/movement.  You hate McCain and idolize Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain didn't emblemize the actual values of the Republican party. Trump does.
> 
> Trump is running on essentially a white supremecist platform, trying to stir up fear and hatred of immigrants, using the military as pawns, is a wildly immoral man who lies without thinking, and favors the wealthy.
> 
> That sounds perfectly republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever tell the truth about anything?
Click to expand...


Laughing......tell us again how 'evidence that Trump lies is fake news'. Just so we can all get a full sense of how much Koolaid you've been drinking.


----------



## bripat9643

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is always color with the left. They exploit the African-American community by convincing them that remaining in poverty and on the government plantation is in their best interest and then they attack the race of anyone who dares to think for themselves and dares to vote for prosperity produced by conservative policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, conservative policy doesn't create prosperity...
> 
> The stupid White people didn't vote for Trump because they were prosperous... they voted for him because they got replaced by machines, and Trump blamed the darkies.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This from a parasite who has spent the last 10 years fellating the begeezus out of MaObama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, more successful than you'll ever be... and never took a dime of government money since I left the military.
> 
> I didn't even vote for Obama the first time.  Then you guys got taken over by the racists and religious crazies...
> 
> The real problem with your party/movement.  You hate McCain and idolize Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> McCain didn't emblemize the actual values of the Republican party. Trump does.
> 
> Trump is running on essentially a white supremecist platform, trying to stir up fear and hatred of immigrants, using the military as pawns, is a wildly immoral man who lies without thinking, and favors the wealthy.
> 
> That sounds perfectly republican.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you ever tell the truth about anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laughing......tell us again how 'evidence that Trump lies is fake news'. Just so we can all get a full sense of how much Koolaid you've been drinking.
Click to expand...

I've already proven it multiple times.


----------



## P@triot

Typical Gaystapo piece of shit...

Furious transgender woman rages at store clerk after he calls her 'sir' instead of 'ma'am' | Daily Mail Online

For the life of me, I can’t understand why people tolerate these subhuman animals. I would have knocked this dude out so fast, he would _still_ be trying to figure out what happened.


----------



## cutter

XX=Female 
XY=Male
Until you can change Y intoX the guy is still a guy no matter how delusional they are.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Typical Gaystapo piece of shit...
> 
> Furious transgender woman rages at store clerk after he calls her 'sir' instead of 'ma'am' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> For the life of me, I can’t understand why people tolerate these subhuman animals. I would have knocked this dude out so fast, he would _still_ be trying to figure out what happened.



And then you'd be in jail, and they'd totally be making you gay in there.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Gaystapo piece of shit...
> 
> Furious transgender woman rages at store clerk after he calls her 'sir' instead of 'ma'am' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> For the life of me, I can’t understand why people tolerate these subhuman animals. I would have knocked this dude out so fast, he would _still_ be trying to figure out what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you'd be in jail, and they'd totally be making you gay in there.
Click to expand...

Yeah....no. Nobody goes to “jail” for one punch. You sound like a 3rd grader.


----------



## H B Lowrie

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


What's Milo's take on this?


----------



## H B Lowrie

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Gaystapo piece of shit...
> 
> Furious transgender woman rages at store clerk after he calls her 'sir' instead of 'ma'am' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> For the life of me, I can’t understand why people tolerate these subhuman animals. I would have knocked this dude out so fast, he would _still_ be trying to figure out what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> And then you'd be in jail, and they'd totally be making you gay in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah....no. Nobody goes to “jail” for one punch. You sound like a 3rd grader.
Click to expand...


Go punch Don, see what happens, might believe ya then.  [insert childish emoji here]


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeah....no. Nobody goes to “jail” for one punch. You sound like a 3rd grader.



tell you what, you try assaulting someone instead of wanking off about it, Poodle... let me know how it works out for you. 

My guess is, you hit a woman in a public place, you'll be lucky to get out of there in one piece.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> My guess is, you hit a woman in a public place, you'll be lucky to get out of there in one piece.



  A man, in a dress, acting crazy and belligerent, is not a woman.

  You're probably right about what would happen if a man, in a public place, were to strike a woman who was peacefully minding her own business.  In fact, as a man who is instinctively protective toward women, I hope that is the case.  But that has nothing whatsoever to do with this situation.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> My guess is, you hit a woman in a public place, you'll be lucky to get out of there in one piece.


My guess is, if you _think_ that is a "woman", you have some *serious* latent homosexuality going on.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is, you hit a woman in a public place, you'll be lucky to get out of there in one piece.
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is, if you _think_ that is a "woman", you have some *serious* latent homosexuality going on.
Click to expand...


  I don't know about homosexuality, but someone who thinks that [I]that[/I] is a woman certainly has something very, very, very wrong with him.


----------



## P@triot

It doesn’t take a PhD to see that “gender confusion” is _clearly_ a *severe* mental illness...

Maine Teen Who Fatally Stabbed Parents and Chihuahua Before Laughing on 911 Call Gets 40 Years


----------



## Moonglow

P@triot said:


> It doesn’t take a PhD to see that “gender confusion” is _clearly_ a *severe* mental illness...
> 
> Maine Teen Who Fatally Stabbed Parents and Chihuahua Before Laughing on 911 Call Gets 40 Years


Yesterday in Missouri a man killed his girlfriend and two kids and her mother...Is this gender non-confusion?


----------



## LeeOnLido

Moonglow said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take a PhD to see that “gender confusion” is _clearly_ a *severe* mental illness...
> 
> Maine Teen Who Fatally Stabbed Parents and Chihuahua Before Laughing on 911 Call Gets 40 Years
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday in Missouri a man killed his girlfriend and two kids and her mother...Is this gender non-confusion?
Click to expand...

well, i usually can identify a gender of most strangers I run into here in Florida, well at least here, there are only 3 to choose from


----------



## Moonglow

LeeOnLido said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take a PhD to see that “gender confusion” is _clearly_ a *severe* mental illness...
> 
> Maine Teen Who Fatally Stabbed Parents and Chihuahua Before Laughing on 911 Call Gets 40 Years
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday in Missouri a man killed his girlfriend and two kids and her mother...Is this gender non-confusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i usually can identify a gender of most strangers I run into here in Florida, well at least here, there are only 3 to choose from
Click to expand...

I can usually smell the ones around here in Mizzouri..


----------



## LeeOnLido

Moonglow said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take a PhD to see that “gender confusion” is _clearly_ a *severe* mental illness...
> 
> Maine Teen Who Fatally Stabbed Parents and Chihuahua Before Laughing on 911 Call Gets 40 Years
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday in Missouri a man killed his girlfriend and two kids and her mother...Is this gender non-confusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i usually can identify a gender of most strangers I run into here in Florida, well at least here, there are only 3 to choose from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can usually smell the ones around here in Mizzouri..
Click to expand...

you mean sasquatch is a gender there too?


----------



## LeeOnLido

Moonglow said:


> LeeOnLido said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t take a PhD to see that “gender confusion” is _clearly_ a *severe* mental illness...
> 
> Maine Teen Who Fatally Stabbed Parents and Chihuahua Before Laughing on 911 Call Gets 40 Years
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday in Missouri a man killed his girlfriend and two kids and her mother...Is this gender non-confusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i usually can identify a gender of most strangers I run into here in Florida, well at least here, there are only 3 to choose from
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can usually smell the ones around here in Mizzouri..
Click to expand...

at my local home depot, we have this cashier. OMG, till this day, I have no idea what gender!,,its like a real life PAT


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> A man, in a dress, acting crazy and belligerent, is not a woman.
> 
> You're probably right about what would happen if a man, in a public place, were to strike a woman who was peacefully minding her own business. In fact, as a man who is instinctively protective toward women, I hope that is the case. But that has nothing whatsoever to do with this situation.



You might have a good point.  You or Poodle would probably get your asses handed to you by a Tranny... 



P@triot said:


> My guess is, if you _think_ that is a "woman", you have some *serious* latent homosexuality going on.



again, I don't spend time worrying about it...  while I'm sure you live in mortal fear of it for some reason. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't know about homosexuality, but someone who thinks that [I]that[/I] is a woman certainly has something very, very, very wrong with him.



Take it up with the APA... they've already ruled on this, Mormon Boy. 

Of course, you are the one who thinks a Kiddy Diddler was talking to God and Hebrews came to America on Submarines. 

Now, that's delusional.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is, if you _think_ that is a "woman", you have some *serious* latent homosexuality going on.
> 
> 
> 
> again, I don't spend time worrying about it...
Click to expand...

And there you have it, folks! The explanation for why Joe has lived his life so pissed off. Latent homosexuality.

Man, queers are an _angry_ bunch. Joe should have just embraced his queerness. I get that it wasn’t acceptable in his era, but better to be laughed at than to live your life miserable.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is, if you _think_ that is a "woman", you have some *serious* latent homosexuality going on.
> 
> 
> 
> again, I don't spend time worrying about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there you have it, folks! The explanation for why Joe has lived his life so pissed off. Latent homosexuality.
> 
> Man, queers are an _angry_ bunch. Joe should have just embraced his queerness. I get that it wasn’t acceptable in his era, but better to be laughed at than to live your life miserable.
Click to expand...


And it's not like he doesn't STILL get laughed at, so . . .


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> And there you have it, folks! The explanation for why Joe has lived his life so pissed off. Latent homosexuality.
> 
> Man, queers are an _angry_ bunch. Joe should have just embraced his queerness. I get that it wasn’t acceptable in his era, but better to be laughed at than to live your life miserable.



Sorry, man, I'm straight and have had more pussy than you ever will. (WOmen just love a man in uniform.)


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Sorry, man, I'm straight and have had more *pussy* than you ever will. (WOmen just love a man in uniform.)


A. Sure ya are

B. Sure ya did

C. Just as “classy” as ever I see


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, man, I'm straight and have had more *pussy* than you ever will. (WOmen just love a man in uniform.)
> 
> 
> 
> A. Sure ya are
> 
> B. Sure ya did
> 
> C. Just as “classy” as ever I see
Click to expand...


Poodle, never said I was classy... I swear like an ex-army sergeant....  Oh, that's right, because I'm an ex-army sergeant.  

I use polite words when talking politely, and I use profanity when dealing with morons.   You know, like some punk who read Ayn Rand when he was 14 and thinks that's how the world should work.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You know, like some punk who read Ayn Rand when he was 14 and thinks that's how the world should work.


That’s how the world _does_ work. History has proven it.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> That’s how the world _does_ work. History has proven it.



Nope.  The world works because regular people do their jobs.. not because a few greedy bastards take advantage. 

Just remember, your Girl Ayn was kept alive by Social Security and Medicare at the end of her miserable life when she died from the Cancer she claimed cigarettes didn't cause.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, man, I'm straight and have had more *pussy* than you ever will. (WOmen just love a man in uniform.)
> 
> 
> 
> A. Sure ya are
> 
> B. Sure ya did
> 
> C. Just as “classy” as ever I see
Click to expand...


  Those who boast of having _“…had more pussy…”_ are invariably lying, and in any event, showing a rather extreme degree of contempt toward women in general.

  Now I have something genuine to boast about.  I have only ever been sexually intimate with one woman, and that is the one to whom I have been married, now for almost twenty-four years.

  Even if JoeB131 really had had all the _“pussy”_ that he lies about having had, it would be nothing compared to the relationship that a real man has with his wife.

  Perhaps JoeB131's problem is that he thinks that being a pussy somehow counts as _“getting pussy”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Sorry, man, I'm straight and have had more pussy than you ever will.



  This isn't the sort of thing that one often hears from a grown man.  Nearly always, when someone makes a statement like this, it's a barely-adolescent boy, whose voice is just beginning to break, who, of course, has no sexual experience at all, but thinks that he can impress his fellow 13- and 14-year-olds by bragging about nonexistent sexual experiences.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Now I have something genuine to boast about. I have only ever been sexually intimate with one woman, and that is the one to whom I have been married, now for almost twenty-four years.



Again, you belong to a cult where women are second class citizens, doing the live action version of "A Handmaid's Tale"... that is something most decent folks would be embarrased about. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Even if JoeB131 really had had all the _“pussy”_ that he lies about having had, it would be nothing compared to the relationship that a real man has with his wife.



You know what turned me off to the concept of marriage? It was all the other NCO's I met in the army where the woman ran around, cheated on their husbands during deployments, then insisted they were entitled to half their pay and pensions, and usually got it. 

No thank you.  

This is why I find it funny that you guys get so worked up about gay marriage. 

Why should just the Straights have to suffer?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Again, you belong to a cult where women are second class citizens, doing the live action version of "A Handmaid's Tale"... that is something most decent folks would be embarrased [sic] about.





JoeB131 said:


> You know what turned me off to the concept of marriage? It was all the other NCO's I met in the army where the woman ran around, cheated on their husbands during deployments, then insisted they were entitled to half their pay and pensions, and usually got it.
> 
> No thank you.
> 
> This is why I find it funny that you guys get so worked up about gay marriage.
> 
> Why should just the Straights have to suffer?



  It's funny that in the very same post, you're showing your own true deeply misogynistic colors, while still repeating the same bizarre lies about me and about my religion, to try to paint us as misogynistic.

  But the, this isn't the first time that I have observed that your sort of ideology is deeply rooted in psychological projection, hypocrisy, outright lies.  This particular post of yours is just a more vivid demonstration of this fact than one usually sees.

  It also gives some insight into how you've come to be such a twisted, bitter, hateful, soulless freak.


----------



## sparky

JoeB131 said:


> This is why I find it funny that you guys get so worked up about gay marriage.
> 
> Why should just the Straights have to suffer?



good one.....~S~


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, man, I'm straight and have had more *pussy* than you ever will. (WOmen just love a man in uniform.)
> 
> 
> 
> A. Sure ya are
> 
> B. Sure ya did
> 
> C. Just as “classy” as ever I see
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those who boast of having _“…had more pussy…”_ are invariably lying, and in any event, showing a rather extreme degree of contempt toward women in general.
> 
> Now I have something genuine to boast about.  I have only ever been sexually intimate with one woman, and that is the one to whom I have been married, now for almost twenty-four years.
> 
> Even if JoeB131 really had had all the _“pussy”_ that he lies about having had, it would be nothing compared to the relationship that a real man has with his wife.
> 
> Perhaps JoeB131's problem is that he thinks that being a pussy somehow counts as _“getting pussy”_.
Click to expand...


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have something genuine to boast about. I have only ever been sexually intimate with one woman, and that is the one to whom I have been married, now for almost twenty-four years.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, you belong to a cult where women are second class citizens, doing the live action version of "A Handmaid's Tale"... that is something most decent folks would be embarrased about.
Click to expand...

So Joe considers women nothing but “pussy” and refers to them as such, and then he claims that it’s Bob who relegates women to “second class citizens” because he has the audacity to have a monogamous, loving relationship with his wife who he respects.

Yes folks...Joe really is _that_ stupid.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's funny that in the very same post, you're showing your own true deeply misogynistic colors, while still repeating the same bizarre lies about me and about my religion, to try to paint us as misogynistic.



Your religion was started by a two-bit con man who wanted to bang teens. 

And, yeah, when your highest aspiration is to make babies to get your man into the Celestial Heaven, that is kind of misogynistic. 


P@triot said:


> So Joe considers women nothing but “pussy” and refers to them as such, and then he claims that it’s Bob who relegates women to “second class citizens” because he has the audacity to have a monogamous, loving relationship with his wife who he respects.



Poodle, you really need to do some Research on Mormonism.  i know that your GOP masters tried to hide how crazy the Mormons are during the campaign... 

But um, yeah, the Mormons are pretty misogynistic. 

Don't take my word for it...  here's the "Testimony" of a former Mormon woman. 

The Mormon Church Made Me Hate Myself | HuffPost

_I was told in church that as a woman I “have, by divine nature, the greater gift and responsibility for home and children and nurturing there and in other settings.” This is a quote from the Mormon Message called “Women in the Church.” I cannot act in all things to bring salvation to man, but don’t you worry. I can nurture children and make bread and keep my home in order (it’s like we’re stuck in the 1800’s for Christ’s sake). “As a disciple of Jesus Christ, every woman in the Church is given the responsibility to know and defend the divine roles of women, which include that of wife, mother, daughter, sister, aunt, and friend.” _

Back to Mormon Bob whining about me because I hurt his little feelings. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> But the, this isn't the first time that I have observed that your sort of ideology is deeply rooted in psychological projection, hypocrisy, outright lies. This particular post of yours is just a more vivid demonstration of this fact than one usually sees.



Not at all, guy. I treat women pretty much the way I treat men. I don't put them up on pedestals, and I don't infantilize them.  This is what annoys the hell out of me about the #metoo witchhunts.   These women knew exactly what they were dealing with, but "boo-hoo, Harvey Weinstein didn't make me a star like he promised!"  It's bullshit. 

Now, I used to be the guy women would come to me with their problems about, but I kind of stopped doing that because I have enough problems of my own, i don't need to hear about yours that you could fix in five minutes. 

Joe B, dispenser of harsh realities....


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> I treat women pretty much the way I treat men.



  Really?  So what you're saying here is that you think of, and describe men, as _“pussy”_, and value them only for the sex that you wish you could have with them?


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Really? So what you're saying here is that you think of, and describe men, as _“pussy”_, and value them only for the sex that you wish you could have with them?



Well, no, since I don't have sex with men...  I also only have sex with women I think are attractive.   I just don't get worked up over sex like you puritans do.... it's just a thing.  

I'm sorry this is vastly complicated for you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Well, no, since I don't have sex with men...  I also only have sex with women I think are attractive.   I just don't get worked up over sex like you puritans do.... it's just a thing.
> 
> I'm sorry this is vastly complicated for you.



  So, then, you were lying when you said…



JoeB131 said:


> I treat women pretty much the way I treat men.



  No surprise, of course.  Lying is pretty much all that you do.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, since I don't have sex with men...  I also only have sex with women I think are attractive.   I just don't get worked up over sex like you puritans do.... it's just a thing.
> 
> I'm sorry this is vastly complicated for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, you were lying when you said…
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I treat women pretty much the way I treat men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise, of course.  Lying is pretty much all that you do.
Click to expand...


Bob, Buddy, you support a president who bragged he could grab women by the pussy, any time he wanted to, because he was a star.  

Your Faux Outrage is laughable.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob, Buddy, you support a president who bragged he could grab women by the pussy, any time he wanted to, because he was a star.
> 
> Your Faux Outrage is laughable.



  It really wasn't a good election cycle for either side to claim a moral high ground.  The alternative was a woman who was a willing accomplice and accessory to several cases of violent sexual assault committed by her husband.  I'll say right now that there are aspects of Mr. Trump's past behavior and moral character that I find quite disturbing; and which I would very much prefer not to see in someone holding as high an office in this country as he now holds.

  But then again, I seem to recall that one of us openly defends Roman Polanski's having drugged, raped, and sodomized a thirteen-year-old girl, describing those acts as a _“non-crime”_.  Such a position really doesn't put one in a good place for criticising anyone else's moral standards.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> It really wasn't a good election cycle for either side to claim a moral high ground. The alternative was a woman who was a willing accomplice and accessory to several cases of violent sexual assault committed by her husband.



Um, no.  That's a lame excuse. Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars trying to prove Bill Clinton Sexually Assaulted people, and the only thing he could prove was that he had a consensual affair with an intern.  not even a nice try.  Compare that to Trump who admitted on tape to sexually assaulting women.

So what was Hillary guilty of?  Standing by her husband?  Something your moral idiots usually think is a good thing.  I'd have had more respect for her if she kicked him to the curb, but you know what, I gave up a long time ago telling other people what they should do in their relationships. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I'll say right now that there are aspects of Mr. Trump's past behavior and moral character that I find quite disturbing; and which I would very much prefer not to see in someone holding as high an office in this country as he now holds.



But yet you still voted for him, because you think he'll put judges in place who will impose your moral stupidity on the rest of us. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> But then again, I seem to recall that one of us openly defends Roman Polanski's having drugged, raped, and sodomized a thirteen-year-old girl, describing those acts as a _“non-crime”_. Such a position really doesn't put one in a good place for criticising anyone else's moral standards.



Uh, yeah, without draggin through that, because if I explain it to you again, you still wouldn't understand it.

The prosecutors recommended a light sentence. They looked at the evidence, realized they had a shit case even with his admission, and pled him down to the minimum sentence.  They realized their witnesses had hair all over them (a promiscuous girl and a mom who was pretty much dangling her in front of anyone who'd advance her career) and decided to get this one off their desks rather than risk a jury acquitting a sympathetic celebrity.. 

Keep in miind, when it comes to REAL RAPES, only 3% of rapists see the inside of a jail cell... so Polanski spending two months for having sex with a willing partner who was the same age as some of Joseph Smith's wives seemed quite adequate to me. 

I am more bothered that a judge took it upon himself to violate the man's fifth and sixth amendment rights.  (Yes, amazingly, there are more than two amendments in the constitution.) Or that the State of California is still going after this guy 40 years later like he was a Nazi War criminal.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> But um, yeah, the Mormons are pretty misogynistic. Don't take my word for it...  here's the "Testimony" of a former Mormon woman.
> 
> The Mormon Church Made Me Hate Myself | HuffPost


Oh...don’t worry. You’ve said so many ignorant things on USMB that *nobody* takes your word on _anything_. And nobody takes HuffPo seriously either. Epic fail.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Back to Mormon Bob whining about me because I hurt his little feelings.


Oh you misunderstood, snowflake. Bob isn’t whining about you. He’s just pointing out how you hate women simply because all of them find you repulsive and repugnant.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to Mormon Bob whining about me because I hurt his little feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you misunderstood, snowflake. Bob isn’t whining about you. He’s just pointing out how you hate women simply because all of them find you repulsive and repugnant.
Click to expand...


  I've certainly got no reason—at least none to which anything to do with JoeB131 would be relevant—to have any feelings hurt.  He hates women,and women surely hate him right back.  He hates marriage, he hates family, he hates any form of moral standards; and he is eager to support that which would undermine and destroy all of this.

  My marriage, my relationship with my wife, is the best thing that has ever happened to me.  JoeB131 will never experience this.  Nobody will ever love him, as my wife loves me.  To him, women are just _“pussy”_.  And he tries to cast me as a misogynist.  Somewhere along the way, in his life, he made a bad choice, betwen light and darkness, he chose darkness.  Subsequent choices, in that direction, have only carried him lower and lower, into hatred and madness and Godlessness and evil, to where he cannot comprehend life ruled by anything else.

  I'm no saint, but I can imagine how I must look from the depths in which JoeB131 wallows, and it is not difficult to imagine why he hates me, in particular, so much.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Oh...don’t worry. You’ve said so many ignorant things on USMB that *nobody* takes your word on _anything_. And nobody takes HuffPo seriously either. Epic fail.



Well, you try to pass things off from the Blaze, owned by the Nutty Mormon so crazy, Fox News fired him. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I've certainly got no reason—at least none to which anything to do with JoeB131 would be relevant—to have any feelings hurt. He hates women,and women surely hate him right back. He hates marriage, he hates family, he hates any form of moral standards; and he is eager to support that which would undermine and destroy all of this.



No, buddy, I don't live in your head at all... you've just spent three pages whining about me because I don't share your superstitious, puritanical value. 

Definition of a puritan, someone who lives in Mortal Fear that someone might be enjoying himself.  

If you and Poodle were happy people, you certainly wouldn't spend so much time worried about Gays getting married and enjoying what they define as happiness.  You wouldn't feel threatened that they can legally call what they have "marriage", like that takes something away from you.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Definition of a puritan, someone who lives in Mortal Fear that someone might be enjoying himself.
> 
> If you and Poodle were happy people, you certainly wouldn't spend so much time worried about Gays getting married and enjoying what they define as happiness.  You wouldn't feel threatened that they can legally call what they have "marriage", like that takes something away from you.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Definition of a puritan, someone who lives in Mortal Fear that someone might be enjoying himself.
> 
> If you and Poodle were happy people, you certainly wouldn't spend so much time worried about Gays getting married and enjoying what they define as happiness.  You wouldn't feel threatened that they can legally call what they have "marriage", like that takes something away from you.


This thread isn’t about “gay marriage” you homo-repressed queer. This thread is about oppressive Nazis like yourself trying to *force* others to do your bidding.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> This thread isn’t about “gay marriage” you homo-repressed queer. This thread is about oppressive Nazis like yourself trying to *force* others to do your bidding.



Oh, I see.  Asking a cop to treat someone with respect is "Forcing" them to do their bidding.  

Again, you guys get all hung up about this stuff, because frankly, you are pretty much unhappy people. 

Definition of a puritan... someone who lives in mortal fear someone else might be enjoying himself.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread isn’t about “gay marriage” you homo-repressed queer. This thread is about oppressive Nazis like yourself trying to *force* others to do your bidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see.  Asking a cop to treat someone with respect is "Forcing" them to do their bidding.
> 
> Again, you guys get all hung up about this stuff, because frankly, you are pretty much unhappy people.
> 
> Definition of a puritan... someone who lives in mortal fear someone else might be enjoying himself.
Click to expand...

The police entering the people from the progressive socialist lgbt group at the Pulse Club did not do it quickly after their slaughter by one of their progressive socialist buddies from the islamic group. The fear was not puritan. It was blood, open wounds, and the air they breathed from potentially HIV/AIDS carrier or infections that delayed it. Did you ever see a person with full blown AIDS in agony and pain? The enjoying themselves dropped massively in the 1980's without medicine. Then when the first generation medicine appeared the massive enjoying themselves increased to what it was before. How much do we spend on this disease today nationally? With no cure. But with some drugs that gets it contained. And the taxpayer is on the hook for it. Anyway there is a lawsuit that the cops did not respond fast enough. Are they at fault? Or were they worried about being infected as potential plague is becoming more and expansive?


----------



## JoeB131

22lcidw said:


> The police entering the people from the progressive socialist lgbt group at the Pulse Club did not do it quickly after their slaughter by one of their progressive socialist buddies from the islamic group. The fear was not puritan. It was blood, open wounds, and the air they breathed from potentially HIV/AIDS carrier or infections that delayed it. Did you ever see a person with full blown AIDS in agony and pain? The enjoying themselves dropped massively in the 1980's without medicine. Then when the first generation medicine appeared the massive enjoying themselves increased to what it was before. How much do we spend on this disease today nationally? With no cure. But with some drugs that gets it contained. And the taxpayer is on the hook for it. Anyway there is a lawsuit that the cops did not respond fast enough. Are they at fault? Or were they worried about being infected as potential plague is becoming more and expansive?



Straight people get HIV, too.  

In fact, in Africa, it's primarily a heterosexual disease.  Wanna guess who opposed the distribution of condoms to limit the spread of the disease? 

Now, here's the thing, in more progressive countries not run by religious nuts, they treated HIV as a health crisis, not a moral one.  so they were able to contain the spread of the disease in a way we werent'.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police entering the people from the progressive socialist lgbt group at the Pulse Club did not do it quickly after their slaughter by one of their progressive socialist buddies from the islamic group. The fear was not puritan. It was blood, open wounds, and the air they breathed from potentially HIV/AIDS carrier or infections that delayed it. Did you ever see a person with full blown AIDS in agony and pain? The enjoying themselves dropped massively in the 1980's without medicine. Then when the first generation medicine appeared the massive enjoying themselves increased to what it was before. How much do we spend on this disease today nationally? With no cure. But with some drugs that gets it contained. And the taxpayer is on the hook for it. Anyway there is a lawsuit that the cops did not respond fast enough. Are they at fault? Or were they worried about being infected as potential plague is becoming more and expansive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight people get HIV, too.
> 
> In fact, in Africa, it's primarily a heterosexual disease.  Wanna guess who opposed the distribution of condoms to limit the spread of the disease?
> 
> Now, here's the thing, in more progressive countries not run by religious nuts, they treated HIV as a health crisis, not a moral one.  so they were able to contain the spread of the disease in a way we werent'.
Click to expand...

I owe them nothing. But am forced to pay for it. I spout this because I have been called the most vile names over the years and what we see today. Why? Because I do not agree with you 100%!  African Americans do not like gay people. They are on the same side for now. You heard the names they called those Catholic kids. As the costs rise should people be charged for it? I am supposed to pay for behavior when many like me can't get paid for mine. Your progressive buddies want a stock market collapse. Therew ill be massive reductions in check payouts, loan defaults and medical rationing in that scenario. We made the medication in the late 1980's. Tell me why we can't contain it. We are a spoiled people and others will pay. And this while I read the younger generations wanting me dead for aging. This time around if the bad times comes I will be laughing. p.s...for the Christians defense. Jesus did nottwll Mary Magdaline to keep it under ten tricks a night.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.


/——/ I’ve Never been a union supporter but in this case I hope this officer is in one and his Union Rep goes ballistic


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police entering the people from the progressive socialist lgbt group at the Pulse Club did not do it quickly after their slaughter by one of their progressive socialist buddies from the islamic group. The fear was not puritan. It was blood, open wounds, and the air they breathed from potentially HIV/AIDS carrier or infections that delayed it. Did you ever see a person with full blown AIDS in agony and pain? The enjoying themselves dropped massively in the 1980's without medicine. Then when the first generation medicine appeared the massive enjoying themselves increased to what it was before. How much do we spend on this disease today nationally? With no cure. But with some drugs that gets it contained. And the taxpayer is on the hook for it. Anyway there is a lawsuit that the cops did not respond fast enough. Are they at fault? Or were they worried about being infected as potential plague is becoming more and expansive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straight people get HIV, too.
> 
> In fact, in Africa, it's primarily a heterosexual disease.  Wanna guess who opposed the distribution of condoms to limit the spread of the disease?
> 
> Now, here's the thing, in more progressive countries not run by religious nuts, they treated HIV as a health crisis, not a moral one.  so they were able to contain the spread of the disease in a way we werent'.
Click to expand...

What boggles common sense is the sexually confused misfits make fun of Christians and call them nuts in the head for believing God speaks to them, meanwhile some guy with a penis, healthy chromosomes, etc, gets an idea in his head that he's really a female and wants to castrate himself, and we're all supposed to accept his mental illness as normal.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, no, since I don't have sex with men...  I also only have sex with women I think are attractive.   I just don't get worked up over sex like you puritans do.... it's just a thing.
> 
> I'm sorry this is vastly complicated for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, then, you were lying when you said…
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I treat women pretty much the way I treat men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No surprise, of course.  Lying is pretty much all that you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob, Buddy, you support a president who bragged he could grab women by the pussy, any time he wanted to, because he was a star.
> 
> Your Faux Outrage is laughable.
Click to expand...

/——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?


----------



## JoeB131

22lcidw said:


> [
> I owe them nothing. But am forced to pay for it. I spout this because I have been called the most vile names over the years and what we see today. Why? Because I do not agree with you 100%!  African Americans do not like gay people. They are on the same side for now. You heard the names they called those Catholic kids. As the costs rise should people be charged for it? I am supposed to pay for behavior when many like me can't get paid for mine. Your progressive buddies want a stock market collapse. Therew ill be massive reductions in check payouts, loan defaults and medical rationing in that scenario. We made the medication in the late 1980's. Tell me why we can't contain it. We are a spoiled people and others will pay. And this while I read the younger generations wanting me dead for aging. This time around if the bad times comes I will be laughing. p.s...for the Christians defense. Jesus did nottwll Mary Magdaline to keep it under ten tricks a night.



Dude, you are sputtering here.   

We spend a lot more to treat the effects of eating fatty foods, smoking, drinking and other 'immoral' habits than we do treating HIV. I personally don't want us to become a bunch of medical Calvinists.  

Here's the thing... we spend a lot more keeping old people alive who really can't contribute to the economy anymore than we do keeping gay folks alive who can.  So if really are concerned about the economics of health care instead of common human decency, we probably need to cut you old folks off at the age of 70. You had a good run.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?



You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.
Click to expand...

Clinton did it while Governor and President on the taxpayer's dime.  Do you understand the difference?


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.
Click to expand...

/——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.
Click to expand...


Clinton was also targeting employees, which is kind of a no-no.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton was also targeting employees, which is kind of a no-no.
Click to expand...

/"Clinton was also targeting employees, which is kind of a no-no.":
And at the same time, Clintoon was prosecuting military officers for having consensual sex with jr officers.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cellblock2429 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clinton was also targeting employees, which is kind of a no-no.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /"Clinton was also targeting employees, which is kind of a no-no.":
> And at the same time, Clintoon was prosecuting military officers for having consensual sex with jr officers.
Click to expand...


Yes, I remember that point being made - and summarily ignored by the Democrats - at the time:  that Clinton was specifically holding himself out as a champion against sexual harassment in the workplace, and that made it even worse that he himself was preying on employees.


----------



## bodecea

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.
Click to expand...

Oh...so that makes it ok.....no, wait.  Even MORE than ok....made tiny donnie worthy of conservative republican votes.


----------



## Cellblock2429

bodecea said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Is what Trump said inaccurate? Have any hollyweird superstars come out and refuted the claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean other than the women who have claimed that Trump grabbed or harrassed them, which you guys thought was bad when Clinton did it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...so that makes it ok.....no, wait.  Even MORE than ok....made tiny donnie worthy of conservative republican votes.
Click to expand...

/----/ *"Oh...so that makes it ok.....no, wait. Even MORE than ok...."*
Yes - you finally get it. Talking about it vs actually doing it.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> Clinton did it while Governor and President on the taxpayer's dime. Do you understand the difference?



I wasn't aware that you take a vow of celibacy when you take office.  

Look, you can come up with all sorts of excuses, but you guys tried impeach a good president over personal, non-criminal conduct.  Period. 

Don't whine now that Trump will get the same for much worse behavior.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.



Wow? Seriously?  This is your argument that he had an affair while in elected office?  

Again- definition of a puritan... someone who lives in mortal fear someone else might be enjoying himself.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Clintoon was on the Gubmint payroll at the time. Trump was just a billionaire playboy telling it like it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow? Seriously?  This is your argument that he had an affair while in elected office?
> 
> Again- definition of a puritan... someone who lives in mortal fear someone else might be enjoying himself.
Click to expand...

/——/ My point was way over your head, libtard. Once again, Trump, a private citizen, just talked about it. Billy Clintoon was in office and actually did it. If you can’t see the difference, I’m sorry I can’t dumb it down any more for you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton did it while Governor and President on the taxpayer's dime. Do you understand the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware that you take a vow of celibacy when you take office.
> 
> Look, you can come up with all sorts of excuses, but you guys tried impeach a good president over personal, non-criminal conduct.  Period.
> 
> Don't whine now that Trump will get the same for much worse behavior.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Hey Dummy, Clinton was impeached and lost his law license for perjury- BTW federal officials having sex with a subordinate is criminal.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ My point was way over your head, libtard. Once again, Trump, a private citizen, just talked about it. Billy Clintoon was in office and actually did it. If you can’t see the difference, I’m sorry I can’t dumb it down any more for you.



Let's have a 70 million dollar investigation into Trump's sex life like they did with Clinton, then we can talk.  

Trump sexually assaulted women. 
Clinton had a consensual relationship with an intern.  

Only one of those things is criminal.


----------



## JoeB131

Cecilie1200 said:


> Yes, I remember that point being made - and summarily ignored by the Democrats - at the time: that Clinton was specifically holding himself out as a champion against sexual harassment in the workplace, and that made it even worse that he himself was preying on employees.



Consensual relationships aren't sexual harassment. Clinton had sex with that woman because he was a charming charismatic guy.  



Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Hey Dummy, Clinton was impeached and lost his law license for perjury- BTW federal officials having sex with a subordinate is criminal.



Can you cite the rule where having a consensual relationship with a subordinate is criminal?  (Outside of the military, of course).  thanks. 

Clinton was impeached for lying about a blow job by hypocrites who were all fucking women on the side themselves.  

It wasn't like he did something like lie about WMD's and plunge us into a war that killed thousands of people.  Nope. He just lied about getting a blow job.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /"Clinton was also targeting employees, which is kind of a no-no.":
> And at the same time, Clintoon was prosecuting military officers for having consensual sex with jr officers.



Um, no, the military did that, not Clinton, personally.  Because it's against regulations.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember that point being made - and summarily ignored by the Democrats - at the time: that Clinton was specifically holding himself out as a champion against sexual harassment in the workplace, and that made it even worse that he himself was preying on employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consensual relationships aren't sexual harassment. Clinton had sex with that woman because he was a charming charismatic guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Hey Dummy, Clinton was impeached and lost his law license for perjury- BTW federal officials having sex with a subordinate is criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you cite the rule where having a consensual relationship with a subordinate is criminal?  (Outside of the military, of course).  thanks.
> 
> Clinton was impeached for lying about a blow job by hypocrites who were all fucking women on the side themselves.
> 
> It wasn't like he did something like lie about WMD's and plunge us into a war that killed thousands of people.  Nope. He just lied about getting a blow job.
Click to expand...

/——/ the Starr Report outlined a case for impeaching Clinton on 11 grounds, including perjury, obstruction of justice, witness-tampering, and abuse of power, and also provided explicit details of the sexual relationship between the president and Ms. Lewinsky. On October 8, the House authorized a wide-ranging impeachment inquiry, and on December 11, the House Judiciary Committee approved three articles of impeachment. On December 19, the House impeached Clinton.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember that point being made - and summarily ignored by the Democrats - at the time: that Clinton was specifically holding himself out as a champion against sexual harassment in the workplace, and that made it even worse that he himself was preying on employees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consensual relationships aren't sexual harassment. Clinton had sex with that woman because he was a charming charismatic guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Hey Dummy, Clinton was impeached and lost his law license for perjury- BTW federal officials having sex with a subordinate is criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you cite the rule where having a consensual relationship with a subordinate is criminal?  (Outside of the military, of course).  thanks.
> 
> Clinton was impeached for lying about a blow job by hypocrites who were all fucking women on the side themselves.
> 
> It wasn't like he did something like lie about WMD's and plunge us into a war that killed thousands of people.  Nope. He just lied about getting a blow job.
Click to expand...

/——/ For your reading enjoyment: https://www.fedsmith.com/2013/01/06...e-extramarital-affairs-and-federal-employees/


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /"Clinton was also targeting employees, which is kind of a no-no.":
> And at the same time, Clintoon was prosecuting military officers for having consensual sex with jr officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, the military did that, not Clinton, personally.  Because it's against regulations.
Click to expand...

/——/ And who was Commander in Chief of the military?


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ the Starr Report outlined a case for impeaching Clinton on 11 grounds, including perjury, obstruction of justice, witness-tampering, and abuse of power, and also provided explicit details of the sexual relationship between the president and Ms. Lewinsky. On October 8, the House authorized a wide-ranging impeachment inquiry, and on December 11, the House Judiciary Committee approved three articles of impeachment. On December 19, the House impeached Clinton.



I wish Ken Starr had been as diligent about stopping ACTUAL rapes that happened on his watch at Baylor University...  

Impeaching a president over lying about a blow job was just crazy... almost as crazy as spending 70 million dollars investigating it. 

So let me get this straight. Clinton lied about a blow job. No one got hurt. No one died.  It wasn't even relevant to the case the lie was in, according to the judge, who dismissed the whole case without merit.  This by you was an impeachable offense worthy of setting aside the will of the people. 


BUT>>> 

Bush lied about Iraq having WMD's.  He ran roughshod over Congress and the UN, invaded the country, 5000 Americans died, 35,000 were injured, Probably anywhere from 100K to a million Iraqis died.  The Middle East is STILL in turmoil over this...  

And in your fucked up little mind, lying about a blow job is a worse offense than lying us into a war.  

Now before you waste my time trying to tell me why Bush really didn't lie, the fact his, he said something and it wasn't true.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ the Starr Report outlined a case for impeaching Clinton on 11 grounds, including perjury, obstruction of justice, witness-tampering, and abuse of power, and also provided explicit details of the sexual relationship between the president and Ms. Lewinsky. On October 8, the House authorized a wide-ranging impeachment inquiry, and on December 11, the House Judiciary Committee approved three articles of impeachment. On December 19, the House impeached Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Ken Starr had been as diligent about stopping ACTUAL rapes that happened on his watch at Baylor University...
> 
> Impeaching a president over lying about a blow job was just crazy... almost as crazy as spending 70 million dollars investigating it.
> 
> So let me get this straight. Clinton lied about a blow job. No one got hurt. No one died.  It wasn't even relevant to the case the lie was in, according to the judge, who dismissed the whole case without merit.  This by you was an impeachable offense worthy of setting aside the will of the people.
> 
> 
> BUT>>>
> 
> Bush lied about Iraq having WMD's.  He ran roughshod over Congress and the UN, invaded the country, 5000 Americans died, 35,000 were injured, Probably anywhere from 100K to a million Iraqis died.  The Middle East is STILL in turmoil over this...
> 
> And in your fucked up little mind, lying about a blow job is a worse offense than lying us into a war.
> 
> Now before you waste my time trying to tell me why Bush really didn't lie, the fact his, he said something and it wasn't true.
Click to expand...




JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ the Starr Report outlined a case for impeaching Clinton on 11 grounds, including perjury, obstruction of justice, witness-tampering, and abuse of power, and also provided explicit details of the sexual relationship between the president and Ms. Lewinsky. On October 8, the House authorized a wide-ranging impeachment inquiry, and on December 11, the House Judiciary Committee approved three articles of impeachment. On December 19, the House impeached Clinton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish Ken Starr had been as diligent about stopping ACTUAL rapes that happened on his watch at Baylor University...
> 
> Impeaching a president over lying about a blow job was just crazy... almost as crazy as spending 70 million dollars investigating it.
> 
> So let me get this straight. Clinton lied about a blow job. No one got hurt. No one died.  It wasn't even relevant to the case the lie was in, according to the judge, who dismissed the whole case without merit.  This by you was an impeachable offense worthy of setting aside the will of the people.
> 
> 
> BUT>>>
> 
> Bush lied about Iraq having WMD's.  He ran roughshod over Congress and the UN, invaded the country, 5000 Americans died, 35,000 were injured, Probably anywhere from 100K to a million Iraqis died.  The Middle East is STILL in turmoil over this...
> 
> And in your fucked up little mind, lying about a blow job is a worse offense than lying us into a war.
> 
> Now before you waste my time trying to tell me why Bush really didn't lie, the fact his, he said something and it wasn't true.
Click to expand...

/——/ Post proof Bush lied and I don’t mean your personal opinion or wishful thinking. You know what proof is don’t you? It’s like Monica’s blue dress.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Post proof Bush lied and I don’t mean your personal opinion or wishful thinking. You know what proof is don’t you? It’s like Monica’s blue dress.



He said Saddam had weapons of mass destruction. 

Saddam didn't have weapons of mass destruction. 

Bush lied. People died.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Post proof Bush lied and I don’t mean your personal opinion or wishful thinking. You know what proof is don’t you? It’s like Monica’s blue dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said Saddam had weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> Saddam didn't have weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> Bush lied. People died.
Click to expand...

/——/ That means Clintoon lies too. Text Of Clinton Statement On Iraq - February 17, 1998
The UNSCOM inspectors believe that Iraq still has stockpiles of chemical and biological munitions, a small force of Scud-type missiles, and the capacity to restart quickly its production program and build many, many more weapons.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ That means Clintoon lies too. Text Of Clinton Statement On Iraq - February 17, 1998
> The UNSCOM inspectors believe that Iraq still has stockpiles of chemical and biological munitions, a small force of Scud-type missiles, and the capacity to restart quickly its production program and build many, many more weapons.



The UNSCOM inspectors believed that in 1998.  

They no longer believed that by 2003.  In fact, their inspections came up with nothing before Bush pulled the plug on them. 

And Clinton didn't order an invasion to act on UNSCOM's position. 

Bush Lied.  People Died. 

Clinton Lied.  A dress got ruined. 

See the difference.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ That means Clintoon lies too. Text Of Clinton Statement On Iraq - February 17, 1998
> The UNSCOM inspectors believe that Iraq still has stockpiles of chemical and biological munitions, a small force of Scud-type missiles, and the capacity to restart quickly its production program and build many, many more weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UNSCOM inspectors believed that in 1998.
> 
> They no longer believed that by 2003.  In fact, their inspections came up with nothing before Bush pulled the plug on them.
> 
> And Clinton didn't order an invasion to act on UNSCOM's position.
> 
> Bush Lied.  People Died.
> 
> Clinton Lied.  A dress got ruined.
> 
> See the difference.
Click to expand...

/——/ No one can rewrite history like you.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ No one can rewrite history like you.



CLinton left office with a 67% approval rate and his wife won the popular vote. 

Bush left office with a 27% approval rate and his own party rejected his brother. 

History has spoken.


----------



## 22lcidw

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ My point was way over your head, libtard. Once again, Trump, a private citizen, just talked about it. Billy Clintoon was in office and actually did it. If you can’t see the difference, I’m sorry I can’t dumb it down any more for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a 70 million dollar investigation into Trump's sex life like they did with Clinton, then we can talk.
> 
> Trump sexually assaulted women.
> Clinton had a consensual relationship with an intern.
> 
> Only one of those things is criminal.
Click to expand...

Clinton is a serial rapist. And with children also. Hillary held the Democratic Party for ransom because she protected him and destroyed those he sexually assaulted. The Progressive Socialist Party would not have survived the known reality of Bill Clinton without Hillary.


----------



## JoeB131

22lcidw said:


> Clinton is a serial rapist. And with children also. Hillary held the Democratic Party for ransom because she protected him and destroyed those he sexually assaulted. The Progressive Socialist Party would not have survived the known reality of Bill Clinton without Hillary.



YOu know what, Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars trying to prove that shit, and couldn't prove any of it, other than he had sex with Lewinsky.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clinton is a serial rapist. And with children also. Hillary held the Democratic Party for ransom because she protected him and destroyed those he sexually assaulted. The Progressive Socialist Party would not have survived the known reality of Bill Clinton without Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu know what, Ken Starr spent 70 million dollars trying to prove that shit, and couldn't prove any of it, other than he had sex with Lewinsky.
Click to expand...

/——/ So Hildabeast didn’t go after Bill’s Accusers? Is that your opinion?


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ No one can rewrite history like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CLinton left office with a 67% approval rate and his wife won the popular vote.
> 
> Bush left office with a 27% approval rate and his own party rejected his brother.
> 
> History has spoken.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Fake polling


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ So Hildabeast didn’t go after Bill’s Accusers? Is that your opinion?



Um, yeah... pretty much.  I'm sure she didn't think much of these sluts who were sleeping with her husband, but show me a woman who would be cool with that.  

Of course, most of Bill's accusers were lying sacks of shit... so there's that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ So Hildabeast didn’t go after Bill’s Accusers? Is that your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah... pretty much.  I'm sure she didn't think much of these sluts who were sleeping with her husband, but show me a woman who would be cool with that.
> 
> Of course, most of Bill's accusers were lying sacks of shit... so there's that.
Click to expand...

/——/ And here’s this: Flashback: Hillary Clinton Threatened Bill's Accusers in 1998


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ And here’s this:



Horseshit. These lying sacks of shit were given prime time airings, and they were all proven to be liars.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


What does it matter?  Why are you so upset by shit like this.  You're not the person who was misidentifed, and you're not the cop.  

You have no dog in this hunt, but here you are upset by this.  No wonder the USA is going to hell in a handbasket.  You upset yourself over things that are none of your business and have no affect on you whatsoever.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Straight people get HIV, too.  In fact, in Africa, it's primarily a heterosexual disease.  Wanna guess who opposed the distribution of condoms to limit the spread of the disease?


Nobody. Literally nobody “opposed” condoms, you dimwitted Drama Queen. What rational people oppose is society providing condoms. If you’re old enough to engage in sex, you’re old enough to do it _responsibly_. Idiot.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> What does it matter?  Why are you so upset by shit like this.  You're not the person who was misidentifed, and you're not the cop.


Why does my views matter to you? Why are you so upset by what I say about “shit like this”? You’re not the person I am commenting on.


Dragonlady said:


> You have no dog in this hunt, but here you are upset by this.  No wonder the USA is going to hell in a handbasket.  You upset yourself over things that are none of your business and have no affect on you whatsoever.


You have even less “dog in this hunt”. You’re not even American. And if the U.S. is “going to hell in a hand basket”, why doesn’t your dumb ass keep coming back here to discuss the U.S.?!?

Do you realize how fuck’n stupid you sound now?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> What does it matter? You're not the person who was misidentifed,


That individual was *not* “misidentified”, you dumb shit.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Nobody. Literally nobody “opposed” condoms, you dimwitted Drama Queen. What rational people oppose is society providing condoms. If you’re old enough to engage in sex, you’re old enough to do it _responsibly_. Idiot.



Hey, stupid... 

Pro-condom activists in Kenya push back against church's teaching of abstinence

Kenya Catholics oppose condom advert


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody. Literally nobody “opposed” condoms, you dimwitted Drama Queen. What rational people oppose is society providing condoms. If you’re old enough to engage in sex, you’re old enough to do it _responsibly_. Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, stupid...
> 
> Pro-condom activists in Kenya push back against church's teaching of abstinence
> 
> Kenya Catholics oppose condom advert
Click to expand...

Exactly as I said, dumb ass.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Exactly as I said, dumb ass.



Um, no. The Church didn't oppose condoms because they were free-wheeling libertarians who wanted poor people who make $30.00 a year to buy their own condoms.  

They just didn't want them using them because they make Baby Jesus Cry.


----------



## Kondor3

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

If the little wanker has a pekker, he's a _man_.

If the little wanker has a hoo-hah, she's a _woman_.

End of convo.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Kondor3 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the little wanker has a pekker, he's a _man_.
> 
> If the little wanker has a hoo-hah, she's a _woman_.
> 
> End of convo.
Click to expand...

/——/ It’s sad that libtards have brought us to a place where we even need to have this conversation.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ It’s sad that libtards have brought us to a place where we even need to have this conversation.



Not really.  I'm still waiting for one of you guys to tell me why it even matters all that much.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ It’s sad that libtards have brought us to a place where we even need to have this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I'm still waiting for one of you guys to tell me why it even matters all that much.
Click to expand...


  The title of the linked article ought to suffice.  _“Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket”_.  A police officer in danger of being punished for _“misgendering”_.  That is, for telling the truth, instead of playing along with a lie.  Perhaps you're OK with people being compelled to lie, and to face punishment for refusing to do so, but no sane person will agree with you on that.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> The title of the linked article ought to suffice. _“Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket”_. A police officer in danger of being punished for _“misgendering”_. That is, for telling the truth, instead of playing along with a lie. Perhaps you're OK with people being compelled to lie, and to face punishment for refusing to do so, but no sane person will agree with you on that.



Cop facing discipline for disrespecting a citizen... um, yeah, i'm kind of okay with that. A badge isn't a license to abuse people.  

Now, if we can just hold them accountable when they shoot black children in the back, that would be real progress.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ It’s sad that libtards have brought us to a place where we even need to have this conversation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really.  I'm still waiting for one of you guys to tell me why it even matters all that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The title of the linked article ought to suffice.  _“Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket”_.  A police officer in danger of being punished for _“misgendering”_.  That is, for telling the truth, instead of playing along with a lie.  Perhaps you're OK with people being compelled to lie, and to face punishment for refusing to do so, but no sane person will agree with you on that.
Click to expand...

/---/ Did you know that there was a time when the police and media could identify folks by race other than White?   Now it's taboo. I think that is the ultimate goal of the libtards. Make it a crime to identify a person by their anatomical gender.
NY Times 1955:
Finally, as the boycott began to affect the whole life of the city, negotiations were reopened. About this time the Negroes filed a Federal court action of broad scope to have the bus segregation ended. Suddenly the draft board decided that the Negro lawyer who filed this suit should be reclassified from exempt status to non-exempt. A few days later, he was arrested for malpractice when one of the five Negro women who signed a petition in the suit affirmed to the authorities that she had not realized what she was signing.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of the linked article ought to suffice. _“Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket”_. A police officer in danger of being punished for _“misgendering”_. That is, for telling the truth, instead of playing along with a lie. Perhaps you're OK with people being compelled to lie, and to face punishment for refusing to do so, but no sane person will agree with you on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cop facing discipline for disrespecting a citizen... um, yeah, i'm kind of okay with that. A badge isn't a license to abuse people.
> 
> Now, if we can just hold them accountable when they shoot black children in the back, that would be real progress.
Click to expand...

*/----/"if we can just hold them accountable when they shoot black children in the back,"*
And you prefer the police shoot black children in the face instead.? What a horrible person.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> */----/"if we can just hold them accountable when they shoot black children in the back,"*
> And you prefer the police shoot black children in the face instead.? What a horrible person.



I'd prefer not to shoot them at all... that would be progress.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> */----/"if we can just hold them accountable when they shoot black children in the back,"*
> And you prefer the police shoot black children in the face instead.? What a horrible person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd prefer not to shoot them at all... that would be progress.
Click to expand...

/——/ Nah you exposed your bigotry


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.


----------



## Cellblock2429

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Check your underpants. All confusion is resolved.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The stupids are at it again.


Right?!? You people literally never stop with the astounding stupidity.


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Transgender has been found to be biologically based.


No. Really. It hasn't. It's been found to be mental illness-based. Period.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Nah you exposed your bigotry



Your argument is weak, buddy, if you have to take a statement out of context to make a point.


----------



## P@triot

Cellblock2429 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Check your underpants. All confusion is resolved.
Click to expand...

Not for those on the left. They are really so stupid, they don't know what a penis or what a vagina indicates.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Nah you exposed your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is weak, buddy, if you have to take a statement out of context to make a point.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Oh I’m just poking you libs in the eyeball with your own debate tactics


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Oh I’m just poking you libs in the eyeball with your own debate tactics



oh, is that what you were doing?  Well, you kind of did it badly...


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
Click to expand...


"Found" = Someone with an axe to grind said so, and that makes them the "only valid scientific authority".


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Check your underpants. All confusion is resolved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not for those on the left. They are really so stupid, they don't know what a penis or what a vagina indicates.
Click to expand...


They know.  They just don't want to accept it.


----------



## P@triot

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Nah you exposed your bigotry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is weak, buddy, if you have to take a statement out of context to make a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /—-/ Oh I’m just poking you libs in the eyeball with your own debate tactics
Click to expand...

Speaks volumes that they don’t accept their own tactics...


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Found" = Someone with an axe to grind said so, and that makes them the "only valid scientific authority".
Click to expand...

Keep in mind...it’s more often those that are deathly afraid of the Gaystapo. There are many centrist and left-leaning medical professionals out there who would rather misdiagnose and/or violate their Hippocratic Oath than risk losing their practice due to the left’s organized attacks. They also fear being labeled “racist” or “homophobic”. Thankfully, I don’t have that problem. Don’t fear any of their tactics or false accusations.

Remember - the left doesn’t hold jobs. They mooch off of society. So they have all the time in the world to target and and attempt to destroy lives.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Oh I’m just poking you libs in the eyeball with your own debate tactics
> 
> 
> 
> oh, is that what you were doing?  Well, you kind of did it badly...
Click to expand...

Wonder how many times a man has said that to you after you “performed” on them? You’re such a flaming closet homosexual.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Found" = Someone with an axe to grind said so, and that makes them the "only valid scientific authority".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind...it’s more often those that are deathly afraid of the Gaystapo. There are many centrist and left-leaning medical professionals out there who would rather misdiagnose and/or violate their Hippocratic Oath than risk losing their practice due to the left’s organized attacks. They also fear being labeled “racist” or “homophobic”. Thankfully, I don’t have that problem. Don’t fear any of their tactics or false accusations.
> 
> Remember - the left doesn’t hold jobs. They mooch off of society. So they have all the time in the world to target and and attempt to destroy lives.
Click to expand...


I consider "I get money from people who want me to say this" to be an axe to grind.  I also consider "I want people to think I'm nice, so I'll say this" to be an axe to grind.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupids are at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?!? You people literally never stop with the astounding stupidity.
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Really. It hasn't. It's been found to be mental illness-based. Period.
Click to expand...

I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance 

Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism

I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.



> Many causes for transsexualism have been proposed over the years. As discussed earlier in Lynn's TG/TS/IS information, it's long been known from intersex data that the genes do not determine gender identity, and recent follow-ups on intersex infant surgeries show that consistency of "genitals and upbringing" does not determine gender identity.
> 
> Instead, current scientific results strongly suggest neurobiological origins for transsexualism: Something appears to happen during the in-utero development of the transsexual child's central nervous system (CNS) so that the child is left with innate, strongly perceived cross-gender body feelings and self-perceptions. We still don't know for sure what causes this neurological development, and more research needs to be done. But the neurobiological direction for these explorations seem clear.
> 
> However, even without any scientific evidence to back them up, many psychiatrists and psychologists over the past four decades have simply assumed that transsexualism is a "mental illness". By DEFINING this socially unpopular condition to be a mental illness, these mental health professionals have shaped much of the medical establishment's and society's views of transsexuals as psychopathological "sexual deviants".
> 
> This page is an investigative report that describes and contrasts the older "mental illness" concept of transsexualism with more recently emerging scientific evidence of neurobiological bases for innate gender identity in humans.



Here is more: http://transascity.org/the-transgender-brain/

Now where is your "proof"?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Found" = Someone with an axe to grind said so, and that makes them the "only valid scientific authority".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind...it’s more often those that are deathly afraid of the Gaystapo. There are many centrist and left-leaning medical professionals out there who would rather misdiagnose and/or violate their Hippocratic Oath than risk losing their practice due to the left’s organized attacks. They also fear being labeled “racist” or “homophobic”. Thankfully, I don’t have that problem. Don’t fear any of their tactics or false accusations.
> 
> Remember - the left doesn’t hold jobs. They mooch off of society. So they have all the time in the world to target and and attempt to destroy lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider "I get money from people who want me to say this" to be an axe to grind.  I also consider "I want people to think I'm nice, so I'll say this" to be an axe to grind.
Click to expand...

It very telling how not one of you science deniers have posted any sort of documentation that backs up your bovine excrement


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupids are at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?!? You people literally never stop with the astounding stupidity.
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Really. It hasn't. It's been found to be mental illness-based. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance
> 
> Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism
> 
> I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many causes for transsexualism have been proposed over the years. As discussed earlier in Lynn's TG/TS/IS information, it's long been known from intersex data that the genes do not determine gender identity, and recent follow-ups on intersex infant surgeries show that consistency of "genitals and upbringing" does not determine gender identity.
> 
> Instead, current scientific results strongly suggest neurobiological origins for transsexualism: Something appears to happen during the in-utero development of the transsexual child's central nervous system (CNS) so that the child is left with innate, strongly perceived cross-gender body feelings and self-perceptions. We still don't know for sure what causes this neurological development, and more research needs to be done. But the neurobiological direction for these explorations seem clear.
> 
> However, even without any scientific evidence to back them up, many psychiatrists and psychologists over the past four decades have simply assumed that transsexualism is a "mental illness". By DEFINING this socially unpopular condition to be a mental illness, these mental health professionals have shaped much of the medical establishment's and society's views of transsexuals as psychopathological "sexual deviants".
> 
> This page is an investigative report that describes and contrasts the older "mental illness" concept of transsexualism with more recently emerging scientific evidence of neurobiological bases for innate gender identity in humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is more: The Transgender Brain
> 
> Now where is your "proof"?
Click to expand...


I always marvel at those who arrogantly proclaim themselves smarter than others, then proceed to prove how frigging ignorant they are with the next sentence.  I marvel at them . . . then I laugh at them.

Your original assertion:

"Transgender has been found to be biologically based."

And then you give us a link to a paper written by - and I am cutting-and-pasting this from her own homepage on the university's site - a "Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, Innovator, Systems Architect, Research Leader, Engineering Educator, Adventurer & Visioneer."  I'm not seeing any training in medicine, bio-sciences, or even psychology in there, are you?  

So what is this great "expertise" Ms. Conway has, that we should consider her unsubstantiated assertions - and read the paper if you don't think that's what they are - to constitute proven medical fact?  Well, I can help with that through a little more cutting-and-pasting from "her" homepage:  "My initial goal for this website was to illuminate and normalize the issues of gender identity and the processes of gender transition. This project began in the year 2000, as I struggled to "come out" about my past to my research colleagues. I wanted to tell in my own words the story of my gender transition from male to female three decades earlier, in 1968, and then of being outed by circumstances 31 years later, in 1999, while living quietly and successfully in 'stealth mode'."

Yeah it's no wonder that the quote you so triumphantly gave us as "proof" from "her" opinion blog page was nothing but blind, unsubstantiated assertions of "It has been proven . . . because I want to believe I didn't mutilate myself for nothing!"

Just a suggestion, Oh "Brilliant" One:  don't try to prove transgenderism is real and normal by telling us how much a transgender believes that it is.

I shall proceed to laughing at you now.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> 
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Found" = Someone with an axe to grind said so, and that makes them the "only valid scientific authority".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind...it’s more often those that are deathly afraid of the Gaystapo. There are many centrist and left-leaning medical professionals out there who would rather misdiagnose and/or violate their Hippocratic Oath than risk losing their practice due to the left’s organized attacks. They also fear being labeled “racist” or “homophobic”. Thankfully, I don’t have that problem. Don’t fear any of their tactics or false accusations.
> 
> Remember - the left doesn’t hold jobs. They mooch off of society. So they have all the time in the world to target and and attempt to destroy lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider "I get money from people who want me to say this" to be an axe to grind.  I also consider "I want people to think I'm nice, so I'll say this" to be an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It very telling how not one of you science deniers have posted any sort of documentation that backs up your bovine excrement
Click to expand...


Well, I could "prove" my assertions the way you "prove" yours, by citing blind assertions on an opinion blog, but I pride myself on being absolutely nothing like you on any level.

Besides, it's very telling that we've provided you with reams of proof over the course of this topic's life, and you've ignored all of it, and are now insisting that we've "never" provided any.  Basically, you're saying, "You've never provided me with proof I will accept, because I will never accept any, so you have no proof because I want you not to have it!"

Why would I waste my time again?  Feel free to scroll through any of the threads relating to this topic and read what's already been provided, dumbass.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance
> 
> Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism
> 
> I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who arrogantly proclaim themselves smarter than others, then proceed to prove how frigging ignorant they are with the next sentence.  I marvel at them . . . then I laugh at them.
> 
> Your original assertion:
> 
> "Transgender has been found to be biologically based."
> 
> And then you give us a link to a paper written by - and I am cutting-and-pasting this from her own homepage on the university's site - a "Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, Innovator, Systems Architect, Research Leader, Engineering Educator, Adventurer & Visioneer."  I'm not seeing any training in medicine, bio-sciences, or even psychology in there, are you?
Click to expand...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupids are at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?!? You people literally never stop with the astounding stupidity.
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Really. It hasn't. It's been found to be mental illness-based. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance
> 
> Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism
> 
> I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many causes for transsexualism have been proposed over the years. As discussed earlier in Lynn's TG/TS/IS information, it's long been known from intersex data that the genes do not determine gender identity, and recent follow-ups on intersex infant surgeries show that consistency of "genitals and upbringing" does not determine gender identity.
> 
> Instead, current scientific results strongly suggest neurobiological origins for transsexualism: Something appears to happen during the in-utero development of the transsexual child's central nervous system (CNS) so that the child is left with innate, strongly perceived cross-gender body feelings and self-perceptions. We still don't know for sure what causes this neurological development, and more research needs to be done. But the neurobiological direction for these explorations seem clear.
> 
> However, even without any scientific evidence to back them up, many psychiatrists and psychologists over the past four decades have simply assumed that transsexualism is a "mental illness". By DEFINING this socially unpopular condition to be a mental illness, these mental health professionals have shaped much of the medical establishment's and society's views of transsexuals as psychopathological "sexual deviants".
> 
> This page is an investigative report that describes and contrasts the older "mental illness" concept of transsexualism with more recently emerging scientific evidence of neurobiological bases for innate gender identity in humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is more: The Transgender Brain
> 
> Now where is your "proof"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who arrogantly proclaim themselves smarter than others, then proceed to prove how frigging ignorant they are with the next sentence.  I marvel at them . . . then I laugh at them.
> 
> Your original assertion:
> 
> "Transgender has been found to be biologically based."
> 
> And then you give us a link to a paper written by - and I am cutting-and-pasting this from her own homepage on the university's site - a "Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, Innovator, Systems Architect, Research Leader, Engineering Educator, Adventurer & Visioneer."  I'm not seeing any training in medicine, bio-sciences, or even psychology in there, are you?
> 
> So what is this great "expertise" Ms. Conway has, that we should consider her unsubstantiated assertions - and read the paper if you don't think that's what they are - to constitute proven medical fact?  Well, I can help with that through a little more cutting-and-pasting from "her" homepage:  "My initial goal for this website was to illuminate and normalize the issues of gender identity and the processes of gender transition. This project began in the year 2000, as I struggled to "come out" about my past to my research colleagues. I wanted to tell in my own words the story of my gender transition from male to female three decades earlier, in 1968, and then of being outed by circumstances 31 years later, in 1999, while living quietly and successfully in 'stealth mode'."
> 
> Yeah it's no wonder that the quote you so triumphantly gave us as "proof" from "her" opinion blog page was nothing but blind, unsubstantiated assertions of "It has been proven . . . because I want to believe I didn't mutilate myself for nothing!"
> 
> Just a suggestion, Oh "Brilliant" One:  don't try to prove transgenderism is real and normal by telling us how much a transgender believes that it is.
> 
> I shall proceed to laughing at you now.
Click to expand...

.
Holy fucking shit! Seriously. This is an investigative report. She states that up front. She provided references ..links to medical/ psychical  sources. Its it possible that you did not have the brain power to read that far?

_The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism, _May 2000, p. 2034-2041
Copyright 2000, The Endocrine Society Vol. 85, No. 5

*Male-to-Female Transsexuals Have Female Neuron Numbers in a Limbic Nucleus*
Frank P. M. Kruijver, Jiang-Ning Zhou, Chris W. Pool, Michel A. Hofman, 
Louis J. G. Gooren, and Dick F. Swaab



> *Graduate School Neurosciences Amsterdam* (F.P.M.K., J.-N.Z., C.W.P., M.A.H., D.F.S.), Netherlands Institute for Brain Research, 1105 AZ Amsterdam ZO, The Netherlands; Department of Endocrinology (L.J.G.G.),
> Free University Hospital, 1007 MB Amsterdam, The Netherlands; and Anhui Geriatric Institute (J.-N.Z.), The First Affiliated Hospital of Anhui Medical University, Hefei, Anhui, 230032 China
> 
> Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Frank P. M. Kruijver, M.D., or Prof. Dick F. Swaab, M.D., Ph.D., Graduate School Neurosciences Amsterdam, Netherlands Institute for Brain Research, Meibergdreef 33, 1105 AZ Amsterdam ZO, The Netherlands. E-mail: F.Kruijver@nih.knaw.nl.
> 
> *Abstract*
> Transsexuals experience themselves as being of the opposite sex, despite having the biological characteristics of one sex. A crucial question resulting from a previous brain study in male-to-female transsexuals was whether the reported difference according to gender identity in the central part of the bed nucleus of the stria terminalis (BSTc) was based on a neuronal difference in the BSTc itself or just a reflection of a difference in vasoactive intestinal polypeptide innervation from the amygdala, which was used as a marker. Therefore, we determined in 42 subjects the number of somatostatin-expressing neurons in the BSTc in relation to sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, and past or present hormonal status. Regardless of sexual orientation, men had almost twice as many somatostatin neurons as women (P < 0.006). The number of neurons in the BSTc of male-to-female transsexuals was similar to that of the females (P =3D 0.83). In contrast, the neuron number of a female-to-male transsexual was found to be in the male range. Hormone treatment or sex hormone level variations in adulthood did not seem to have influenced BSTc neuron numbers. The present findings of somatostatin neuronal sex differences in the BSTc and its sex reversal in the transsexual brain clearly support the paradigm that in transsexuals sexual differentiation of the brain and genitals may go into opposite directions and point to a neurobiological basis of gender identity disorder



And this

Source: http://after-words.org/grim/mtarchives/2002/08/index.shtml




> *From an Interview on Stereotypes of Homosexuals.
> With J. Michael Bailey, Department of Psychology, Northwestern University
> *
> Q: What stereotypes have turned out to have some truth to them?
> 
> A: One big thing is occupational and recreational interests. In fact, hairdressers, professional dancers, actors and designers tend to be gay men, at least at much higher rates than their population rate, which is somewhere between 1 and 4 percent. And women who are in the armed services, or professional athletes (two of the three best all-time women's tennis players are lesbian), are disproportionately lesbian.
> 
> Children who are sex-atypical do tend to become homosexual. Especially males. Boys who want to be girls become men who want men. Most very masculine girls probably become heterosexual women, but their rate of homosexuality is probably still higher than would be expected given the population rate of female homosexuality, which is probably less than 1 percent.
> 
> Recently, we have shown that on average, gay men and lesbians are very different on average from straight people in the way they walk and speak. There is such a thing, evidently, as a gay voice. And lesbians tend to look different than straight women -- in particular, they have shorter hairstyles.
> 
> On the other hand, some stereotypes about homosexual people are due to the fact that they are in certain other ways psychologically like straight people of their own sex. For example, gay men have lots of sex partners compared with straight men. This is because they have a male-typical level of interest in casual sex, but because they are seeking other men with the same interest, they can have as many partners as they want. Straight men are constrained by the desires of women. I think that there is nothing intrinsically "gay" about having hundreds of sex partners. Lots of straight guys would if they could. But they can't, because they can't find female partners who'll have anonymous sex with them.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> 
> 
> "Found" = Someone with an axe to grind said so, and that makes them the "only valid scientific authority".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep in mind...it’s more often those that are deathly afraid of the Gaystapo. There are many centrist and left-leaning medical professionals out there who would rather misdiagnose and/or violate their Hippocratic Oath than risk losing their practice due to the left’s organized attacks. They also fear being labeled “racist” or “homophobic”. Thankfully, I don’t have that problem. Don’t fear any of their tactics or false accusations.
> 
> Remember - the left doesn’t hold jobs. They mooch off of society. So they have all the time in the world to target and and attempt to destroy lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I consider "I get money from people who want me to say this" to be an axe to grind.  I also consider "I want people to think I'm nice, so I'll say this" to be an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It very telling how not one of you science deniers have posted any sort of documentation that backs up your bovine excrement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I could "prove" my assertions the way you "prove" yours, by citing blind assertions on an opinion blog, but I pride myself on being absolutely nothing like you on any level.
> 
> Besides, it's very telling that we've provided you with reams of proof over the course of this topic's life, and you've ignored all of it, and are now insisting that we've "never" provided any.  Basically, you're saying, "You've never provided me with proof I will accept, because I will never accept any, so you have no proof because I want you not to have it!"
> 
> Why would I waste my time again?  Feel free to scroll through any of the threads relating to this topic and read what's already been provided, dumbass.
Click to expand...

You provided proof? I just got here and  must have missed it and I'm not about to sift  through  1125 posts to find it


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance
> 
> Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism
> 
> I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who arrogantly proclaim themselves smarter than others, then proceed to prove how frigging ignorant they are with the next sentence.  I marvel at them . . . then I laugh at them.
> 
> Your original assertion:
> 
> "Transgender has been found to be biologically based."
> 
> And then you give us a link to a paper written by - and I am cutting-and-pasting this from her own homepage on the university's site - a "Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, Innovator, Systems Architect, Research Leader, Engineering Educator, Adventurer & Visioneer."  I'm not seeing any training in medicine, bio-sciences, or even psychology in there, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Here is more from the Boston School of Medicine

Review Article Provides Evidence on the Biological Nature of Gender Identity | Public Relations


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance
> 
> Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism
> 
> I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who arrogantly proclaim themselves smarter than others, then proceed to prove how frigging ignorant they are with the next sentence.  I marvel at them . . . then I laugh at them.
> 
> Your original assertion:
> 
> "Transgender has been found to be biologically based."
> 
> And then you give us a link to a paper written by - and I am cutting-and-pasting this from her own homepage on the university's site - a "Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, Innovator, Systems Architect, Research Leader, Engineering Educator, Adventurer & Visioneer."  I'm not seeing any training in medicine, bio-sciences, or even psychology in there, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm actually a woman.  A real one, not a pretend one.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The stupids are at it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?!? You people literally never stop with the astounding stupidity.
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender has been found to be biologically based.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Really. It hasn't. It's been found to be mental illness-based. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance
> 
> Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism
> 
> I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many causes for transsexualism have been proposed over the years. As discussed earlier in Lynn's TG/TS/IS information, it's long been known from intersex data that the genes do not determine gender identity, and recent follow-ups on intersex infant surgeries show that consistency of "genitals and upbringing" does not determine gender identity.
> 
> Instead, current scientific results strongly suggest neurobiological origins for transsexualism: Something appears to happen during the in-utero development of the transsexual child's central nervous system (CNS) so that the child is left with innate, strongly perceived cross-gender body feelings and self-perceptions. We still don't know for sure what causes this neurological development, and more research needs to be done. But the neurobiological direction for these explorations seem clear.
> 
> However, even without any scientific evidence to back them up, many psychiatrists and psychologists over the past four decades have simply assumed that transsexualism is a "mental illness". By DEFINING this socially unpopular condition to be a mental illness, these mental health professionals have shaped much of the medical establishment's and society's views of transsexuals as psychopathological "sexual deviants".
> 
> This page is an investigative report that describes and contrasts the older "mental illness" concept of transsexualism with more recently emerging scientific evidence of neurobiological bases for innate gender identity in humans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is more: The Transgender Brain
> 
> Now where is your "proof"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who arrogantly proclaim themselves smarter than others, then proceed to prove how frigging ignorant they are with the next sentence.  I marvel at them . . . then I laugh at them.
> 
> Your original assertion:
> 
> "Transgender has been found to be biologically based."
> 
> And then you give us a link to a paper written by - and I am cutting-and-pasting this from her own homepage on the university's site - a "Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, Innovator, Systems Architect, Research Leader, Engineering Educator, Adventurer & Visioneer."  I'm not seeing any training in medicine, bio-sciences, or even psychology in there, are you?
> 
> So what is this great "expertise" Ms. Conway has, that we should consider her unsubstantiated assertions - and read the paper if you don't think that's what they are - to constitute proven medical fact?  Well, I can help with that through a little more cutting-and-pasting from "her" homepage:  "My initial goal for this website was to illuminate and normalize the issues of gender identity and the processes of gender transition. This project began in the year 2000, as I struggled to "come out" about my past to my research colleagues. I wanted to tell in my own words the story of my gender transition from male to female three decades earlier, in 1968, and then of being outed by circumstances 31 years later, in 1999, while living quietly and successfully in 'stealth mode'."
> 
> Yeah it's no wonder that the quote you so triumphantly gave us as "proof" from "her" opinion blog page was nothing but blind, unsubstantiated assertions of "It has been proven . . . because I want to believe I didn't mutilate myself for nothing!"
> 
> Just a suggestion, Oh "Brilliant" One:  don't try to prove transgenderism is real and normal by telling us how much a transgender believes that it is.
> 
> I shall proceed to laughing at you now.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> Holy fucking shit! Seriously. This is an investigative report. She states that up front. She provided references ..links to medical/ psychical  sources. Its it possible that you did not have the brain power to read that far?
> 
> _The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism, _May 2000, p. 2034-2041
> Copyright 2000, The Endocrine Society Vol. 85, No. 5
> 
> *Male-to-Female Transsexuals Have Female Neuron Numbers in a Limbic Nucleus*
> Frank P. M. Kruijver, Jiang-Ning Zhou, Chris W. Pool, Michel A. Hofman,
> Louis J. G. Gooren, and Dick F. Swaab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Graduate School Neurosciences Amsterdam* (F.P.M.K., J.-N.Z., C.W.P., M.A.H., D.F.S.), Netherlands Institute for Brain Research, 1105 AZ Amsterdam ZO, The Netherlands; Department of Endocrinology (L.J.G.G.),
> Free University Hospital, 1007 MB Amsterdam, The Netherlands; and Anhui Geriatric Institute (J.-N.Z.), The First Affiliated Hospital of Anhui Medical University, Hefei, Anhui, 230032 China
> 
> Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Frank P. M. Kruijver, M.D., or Prof. Dick F. Swaab, M.D., Ph.D., Graduate School Neurosciences Amsterdam, Netherlands Institute for Brain Research, Meibergdreef 33, 1105 AZ Amsterdam ZO, The Netherlands. E-mail: F.Kruijver@nih.knaw.nl.
> 
> *Abstract*
> Transsexuals experience themselves as being of the opposite sex, despite having the biological characteristics of one sex. A crucial question resulting from a previous brain study in male-to-female transsexuals was whether the reported difference according to gender identity in the central part of the bed nucleus of the stria terminalis (BSTc) was based on a neuronal difference in the BSTc itself or just a reflection of a difference in vasoactive intestinal polypeptide innervation from the amygdala, which was used as a marker. Therefore, we determined in 42 subjects the number of somatostatin-expressing neurons in the BSTc in relation to sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, and past or present hormonal status. Regardless of sexual orientation, men had almost twice as many somatostatin neurons as women (P < 0.006). The number of neurons in the BSTc of male-to-female transsexuals was similar to that of the females (P =3D 0.83). In contrast, the neuron number of a female-to-male transsexual was found to be in the male range. Hormone treatment or sex hormone level variations in adulthood did not seem to have influenced BSTc neuron numbers. The present findings of somatostatin neuronal sex differences in the BSTc and its sex reversal in the transsexual brain clearly support the paradigm that in transsexuals sexual differentiation of the brain and genitals may go into opposite directions and point to a neurobiological basis of gender identity disorder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this
> 
> Source: http://after-words.org/grim/mtarchives/2002/08/index.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From an Interview on Stereotypes of Homosexuals.
> With J. Michael Bailey, Department of Psychology, Northwestern University
> *
> Q: What stereotypes have turned out to have some truth to them?
> 
> A: One big thing is occupational and recreational interests. In fact, hairdressers, professional dancers, actors and designers tend to be gay men, at least at much higher rates than their population rate, which is somewhere between 1 and 4 percent. And women who are in the armed services, or professional athletes (two of the three best all-time women's tennis players are lesbian), are disproportionately lesbian.
> 
> Children who are sex-atypical do tend to become homosexual. Especially males. Boys who want to be girls become men who want men. Most very masculine girls probably become heterosexual women, but their rate of homosexuality is probably still higher than would be expected given the population rate of female homosexuality, which is probably less than 1 percent.
> 
> Recently, we have shown that on average, gay men and lesbians are very different on average from straight people in the way they walk and speak. There is such a thing, evidently, as a gay voice. And lesbians tend to look different than straight women -- in particular, they have shorter hairstyles.
> 
> On the other hand, some stereotypes about homosexual people are due to the fact that they are in certain other ways psychologically like straight people of their own sex. For example, gay men have lots of sex partners compared with straight men. This is because they have a male-typical level of interest in casual sex, but because they are seeking other men with the same interest, they can have as many partners as they want. Straight men are constrained by the desires of women. I think that there is nothing intrinsically "gay" about having hundreds of sex partners. Lots of straight guys would if they could. But they can't, because they can't find female partners who'll have anonymous sex with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't care WHAT "she" called it.  I read it, AND I read "her" statement about "her" goals, and it was an opinion blog masquerading as serious academia.  Stop being so gullible.

As for your new links, can't address them.  The first hyperlink takes me to a page that says the site is undergoing maintenance, and the second takes me to an error message.  Hmmm. We'll have to table that.  Maybe both sites are off having their dicks removed and learning to apply makeup.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who seemingly take pride in their ignorance
> 
> Theories of the Causes of Transsexualism
> 
> I'm sure that you won't read it for fear of learning something that challenges you bigotry but here it is anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> I always marvel at those who arrogantly proclaim themselves smarter than others, then proceed to prove how frigging ignorant they are with the next sentence.  I marvel at them . . . then I laugh at them.
> 
> Your original assertion:
> 
> "Transgender has been found to be biologically based."
> 
> And then you give us a link to a paper written by - and I am cutting-and-pasting this from her own homepage on the university's site - a "Computer Scientist, Electrical Engineer, Innovator, Systems Architect, Research Leader, Engineering Educator, Adventurer & Visioneer."  I'm not seeing any training in medicine, bio-sciences, or even psychology in there, are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is more from the Boston School of Medicine
> 
> Review Article Provides Evidence on the Biological Nature of Gender Identity | Public Relations
Click to expand...


Oh, WELL, if someone issued a press release saying they proved it, I guess that HAS to mean they really proved it.  

Especially when the press release contains another broken link to the same article you already tried to cite, but the link was broken.

Seriously, do you have anything besides, "I found someone on the Internet who says so, but I can't show you, just believe me!"?


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> I'm actually a woman.  A real one, not a pretend one.


Haha! Oh I know. They just don't have a "you the woman" emoji. Maybe USMB isn't "woke" yet?


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually a woman.  A real one, not a pretend one.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! Oh I know. They just don't have a "you the woman" emoji. Maybe USMB isn't "woke" yet?
Click to expand...


God forbid.


----------



## P@triot

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit! Seriously. This is an investigative report. She states that up front. She provided references ..links to medical/ psychical  sources. Its it possible that you did not have the brain power to read that far?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care WHAT "she" called it.  I read it, AND I read "her" statement about "her" goals, and it was an opinion blog masquerading as serious academia.  Stop being so gullible.
> 
> As for your new links, can't address them.  *The first hyperlink takes me to a page that says the site is undergoing maintenance, and the second takes me to an error message*.  Hmmm. We'll have to table that.  *Maybe both sites are off having their dicks removed and learning to apply makeup*.
Click to expand...

Nobody....and I do mean *n-o-b-o-d-y*....handles left-wing propaganda better than Cecilie1200 (and I honestly thought I was pretty good). She chews it up with facts and spits it out with truth.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit! Seriously. This is an investigative report. She states that up front. She provided references ..links to medical/ psychical  sources. Its it possible that you did not have the brain power to read that far?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care WHAT "she" called it.  I read it, AND I read "her" statement about "her" goals, and it was an opinion blog masquerading as serious academia.  Stop being so gullible.
> 
> As for your new links, can't address them.  *The first hyperlink takes me to a page that says the site is undergoing maintenance, and the second takes me to an error message*.  Hmmm. We'll have to table that.  *Maybe both sites are off having their dicks removed and learning to apply makeup*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nobody....and I do mean *n-o-b-o-d-y*....handles left-wing propaganda better than Cecilie1200 (and I honestly thought I was pretty good). She chews it up with facts and spits it out with truth.
Click to expand...


Aw, shucks.  'Twarn't nothin'.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It very telling how not one of you science deniers have posted any sort of documentation that backs up your bovine excrement


Um...didn't you just post TWO dead links?!? You know why they are dead, don't you? Pure propaganda.


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Holy fucking shit! Seriously. This is an investigative report. She states that up front. She provided references ..links to medical/ psychical  sources. Its it possible that you did not have the brain power to read that far?
> 
> _The Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism, _May 2000, p. 2034-2041
> Copyright 2000, The Endocrine Society Vol. 85, No. 5
> 
> *Male-to-Female Transsexuals Have Female Neuron Numbers in a Limbic Nucleus*
> Frank P. M. Kruijver, Jiang-Ning Zhou, Chris W. Pool, Michel A. Hofman,
> Louis J. G. Gooren, and Dick F. Swaab


Here is your link, my friend....



 

Instead of "endocrine press" it really should say "indoctrination press".


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It very telling how not one of you science deniers have posted any sort of documentation that backs up your bovine excrement


Lets just end this silly debate right now. You're missing the entire point of this thread (as usual). The point is, I have a constitutional right to say whatever the fuck I want to say. And if I recognize a man in a dress as a man, I can call him a man. And there isn't a fuck'n thing he or you can do about it. And that is the point.

You have every right to pretend to be _anything_ you want to pretend to be in the United States. And I fully support that right. But you don't have the right to force me to indulge you in your fucked up fantasy. I choose to accept reality. I don't care if you don't like that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Oh look, it's a thread from 25 years ago. This must be "Wayback Wednesday".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It very telling how not one of you science deniers have posted any sort of documentation that backs up your bovine excrement
> 
> 
> 
> Um...didn't you just post TWO dead links?!? You know why they are dead, don't you? Pure propaganda.
Click to expand...

Post 1127 Is not  a dead link. Yes some of the others that I posted were old. Things change. Sue me, but you can't squirm out of the truth …..that fact that you are denying reality and denying science.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It very telling how not one of you science deniers have posted any sort of documentation that backs up your bovine excrement
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just end this silly debate right now. You're missing the entire point of this thread (as usual). The point is, I have a constitutional right to say whatever the fuck I want to say. And if I recognize a man in a dress as a man, I can call him a man. And there isn't a fuck'n thing he or you can do about it. And that is the point.
> 
> You have every right to pretend to be _anything_ you want to pretend to be in the United States. And I fully support that right. But you don't have the right to force me to indulge you in your fucked up fantasy. I choose to accept reality. I don't care if you don't like that.
Click to expand...

Yes you do have the right to say and believe whatever stupid shit you want to believe. I don't give a fuck what you think or believe. But you do not have the right to demean, denigrate and  discriminate against others with impunity.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The stupids are at it again. Transgender has been found to be biologically based.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot {to CECILIE1200} said:


>



  Actually, no, she's not.  And unlike TheRegressiveFaggot, she knows the difference.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Wonder how many times a man has said that to you after you “performed” on them? You’re such a flaming closet homosexual.



Dude, do you spend all day fantasizing about me?  Well, it explains much. 

Sorry. Dont' swing your way.  Whenever you find a homophobe, he's usually a closeted homosexual.  



Cecilie1200 said:


> I consider "I get money from people who want me to say this" to be an axe to grind.



You really think there are people who get paid to be on here to talk to 100 people who have already made up their minds on most issues?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have every right to pretend to be _anything_ you want to pretend to be in the United States. And I fully support that right. But you don't have the right to force me to indulge you in your f•••ed up fantasy. I choose to accept reality. I don't care if you don't like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do have the right to say and believe whatever stupid s••• you want to believe. I don't give a f••• what you think or believe. But you do not have the right to demean, denigrate and  discriminate against others with impunity.
Click to expand...


  Actually, yes, you do.  That's all covered under the First Amendment.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Actually, yes, you do. That's all covered under the First Amendment.



well, actually, no, there isn't a right to be a bigot in the First Amendment. 


What amuses me is the reason why your whacky little cult is centered in Utah today is because it got chased out of New York, Ohio, Missouri and finally my fine state because people didn't like your leaders banging little girls.  

Yet today, you are probably the biggest bigots in the country.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, yes, you do. That's all covered under the First Amendment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, actually, no, there isn't a right to be a bigot in the First Amendment.
Click to expand...


  Don't even need the First Amendment for that.  In order to not have the right to be a _“bigot”_, someone would have the authority to define what a _“bigot”_ is, and to monitor not only one's words and actions, but one's very thoughts, and to punish those who think thoughts that the one with that authority doesn't like.

  Your Orwellian fantasy about being able to punish people for their very thoughts is just that.




JoeB131 said:


> What amuses me is the reason why your whacky little cult is centered in Utah today is because it got chased out of New York, Ohio, Missouri and finally my fine state because people didn't like your leaders banging little girls.
> 
> Yet today, you are probably the biggest bigots in the country.



  You probably don't even see the irony in this part of your post, that you are calling members of my faith _ôbigots”_ right after an expression on your own part of much more extreme bigotry than you could ever find among members of my faith.

  That's why nobody gives you any credence when you speak of _“bigotry”_, as everyone can clearly see that you are one of the most abject, hateful, lying bigots on this whole forum.


----------



## Lumpy 1

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


Sheesh .. doesn't the officer have the obligation to call em as he sees him..

... and when did drivers licences become a political fantasy item .?

It's seems like the lunatics have taken over the insane asylum ...


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Don't even need the First Amendment for that. In order to not have the right to be a _“bigot”_, someone would have the authority to define what a _ôbigot”_ is, and to monitor not only one's words and actions, but one's very thoughts, and to punish those who think thoughts that the one with that authority doesn't like.
> 
> Your Orwellian fantasy about being able to punish people for their very thoughts is just that.



Or just practical, which is why you a Poodle hide your homophobia behind screen names instead of getting up on a desk and shrieking about "Sodomites" at work today.  You are already on the wrong side of history, you just can't admit it to yourself or ask yourself why you are on the wrong side of history. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> You probably don't even see the irony in this part of your post, that you are calling members of my faith _ôbigots”_ right after an expression on your own part of much more extreme bigotry than you could ever find among members of my faith.



You "faith" didn't let black people join until 1978.  Your religious texts call dark skin a curse from God.  Your cult is one of the biggest sponsors of homophobia out there. 

Realizing there isn't a magic fairy in the sky and calling religion a lie isn't a bigotry, it's an observation of reality, buddy.  What annoys me about LDS is that the things that Joseph Smith preached are DEMONSTRABLY FALSE.   Hebrews did not come to America in submarines and become the Native Americans after God cursed them with dark skin.  You aren't going to get to rule a planet when you die and your underwear isn't magic.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> That's why nobody gives you any credence when you speak of _“bigotry”_, as everyone can clearly see that you are one of the most abject, hateful, lying bigots on this whole forum.



Yeah, whatever, dude.  The truth hurts.  Either the universe works this way or it doesn't.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many times a man has said that to you after you “performed” on them? You’re such a flaming closet homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, do you spend all day fantasizing about me?  Well, it explains much.
> 
> Sorry. Dont' swing your way.  Whenever you find a homophobe, he's usually a closeted homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I consider "I get money from people who want me to say this" to be an axe to grind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really think there are people who get paid to be on here to talk to 100 people who have already made up their minds on most issues?
Click to expand...


"Whenever you find a homophobe, he's usually a closeted homosexual." 

 .. just "come out" already ...  get it over with...


----------



## JoeB131

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. just "come out" already ... get it over with...



Sorry, man, I'm straight.  I also have this thing for Asian chicks, but that's another story.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Lumpy 1 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you find a homophobe, he's usually a closeted homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whenever you find a homophobe, he's usually a closeted homosexual."
> 
> .. just "come out" already ...  get it over with...
Click to expand...



  I often wonder why, of all the evils, perversions, and forms of madness to be found in the world, that it is only homosexuality about which you hear this sort of claim.  I don't think I've ever heard anyone suggest that if you hate thieves, that you must be a _“closeted thief”_.  I don't think I've ever heard anyone suggest that hate toward child molesters means that one wants to molest children.  I haven't heard that hatred of murderers and rapists stems from a secret desire to commit murder or rape.

  What makes homosexuality so special?

  And what about JoeB131's hatred of Christians, especially Mormons?  I think it is clear that it's not just a matter of disagreement, that he doesn't accept Christian/Mormon teachings as true.  He hates us, deeply.  He hates Christians more than any Christian hates homosexuals.  He especially hates Mormons more than any Mormon hates homosexuals.  Does this mean that deep down, JoeB131 is some sort of closeted wannabe Christian?  Does this mean that deep down, JoeB131 is some sort of closeted wannabe Mormon?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Bob Blaylock said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever you find a homophobe, he's usually a closeted homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Whenever you find a homophobe, he's usually a closeted homosexual."
> 
> .. just "come out" already ...  get it over with...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I often wonder why, of all the evils, perversions, and forms of madness to be found in the world, that it is only homosexuality about which you hear this sort of claim.  I don't think I've ever heard anyone suggest that if you hate thieves, that you must be a _“closeted thief”_.  I don't think I've ever heard anyone suggest that hate toward child molesters means that one wants to molest children.  I haven't heard that hatred of murderers and rapists stems from a secret desire to commit murder or rape.
> 
> What makes homosexuality so special?
> 
> And what about JoeB131's hatred of Christians, especially Mormons?  I think it is clear that it's not just a matter of disagreement, that he doesn't accept Christian/Mormon teachings as true.  He hates us, deeply.  He hates Christians more than any Christian hates homosexuals.  He especially hates Mormons more than any Mormon hates homosexuals.  Does this mean that deep down, JoeB131 is some sort of closeted wannabe Christian?  Does this mean that deep down, JoeB131 is some sort of closeted wannabe Mormon?
Click to expand...


I think in motivations, bottom lines and getting to the point ..  you obviously don't..

If your gay and enjoying your life, why do you feel the need to blame others to play the victim roll. Live your life and tough shit if someone else passes judgement.

and.. Joe keeps using that goofy line and it's crap...  


.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> I often wonder why, of all the evils, perversions, and forms of madness to be found in the world, that it is only homosexuality about which you hear this sort of claim. I don't think I've ever heard anyone suggest that if you hate thieves, that you must be a _“closeted thief”_. I don't think I've ever heard anyone suggest that hate toward child molesters means that one wants to molest children. I haven't heard that hatred of murderers and rapists stems from a secret desire to commit murder or rape.
> 
> What makes homosexuality so special?



Well, here's the thing, buddy.  besides guys like Ted Haggard, who get caught with boy hookers and a pile of Cyrstal meth, they've done scientific studies.  They identified homophobic men, strapped sensors on their weiners and showed them gay porn, and guess who got him a big old woody? 



Bob Blaylock said:


> And what about JoeB131's hatred of Christians, especially Mormons? I think it is clear that it's not just a matter of disagreement, that he doesn't accept Christian/Mormon teachings as true. He hates us, deeply. He hates Christians more than any Christian hates homosexuals. He especially hates Mormons more than any Mormon hates homosexuals. Does this mean that deep down, JoeB131 is some sort of closeted wannabe Christian? Does this mean that deep down, JoeB131 is some sort of closeted wannabe Mormon?



Uh, no.  

My disdain for religion comes from 12 years of Catholic education. All manner of fucked up thinking there, like the Nun who rationalized the drowning of babies in the flood by saying, they were 'Wicked" babies. WICKED!!!  And we all knew she was a frustrated lesbian, that's what made it funny.  

My disdain for your fucked up cult comes from having the bad luck of being stationed with some of you at Ft. Lewis, where the BYU bunch had their own clique and just fucked with anyone who wasn't in your cult.  

But the end of the day, when my parents died in the early 1980's- way to young, the reaction of religious assholes truly offended me.  This is why I truly oppose any person who wants to try to impose his religion on the rest of us.


----------



## JoeB131

Lumpy 1 said:


> I think in motivations, bottom lines and getting to the point .. you obviously don't..
> 
> If your gay and enjoying your life, why do you feel the need to blame others to play the victim roll. Live your life and tough shit if someone else passes judgement.
> 
> and.. Joe keeps using that goofy line and it's crap...



Um, no, it's been scientifically proven... 

Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals

In four studies, the researchers looked at the discrepancies between what people say about their sexual orientation and their implicit sexual orientation based on a reaction-time test. The studies involved college students from Germany and the United States.

For the implicit measure, students had to categorize words and pictures flashed onto a computer screen into "gay" or "straight" groups. Words included "gay," "straight," "homosexual" and "heterosexual," while the pictures showed straight and gay couples. Before each trial, participants were primed with the word "me" or "others" flashed momentarily onto a computer screen. The researchers said quicker reaction time for "me" and "gay," and a slower association of "me" with "straight" would indicate said an implicit gay orientation. [Why Gay Parents May Be the Best Parents]

In another experiment, the researchers measured implicit sexual orientation by having participants choose to browse same-sex or opposite-sex photos on a computer screen.

Questionnaires also teased out the parenting style the participants were exposed to, with students asked how much they agreed or disagreed with statements such as: "I felt controlled and pressured in certain ways;" and "I felt free to be who I am." To gauge homophobia in a household, students responded to items such as, "It would be upsetting for my mom to find out she was alone with a lesbian" or "My dad avoids gay men whenever possible."


----------



## Lumpy 1

JoeB131 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in motivations, bottom lines and getting to the point .. you obviously don't..
> 
> If your gay and enjoying your life, why do you feel the need to blame others to play the victim roll. Live your life and tough shit if someone else passes judgement.
> 
> and.. Joe keeps using that goofy line and it's crap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, it's been scientifically proven...
> 
> Study: Homophobes May Be Hidden Homosexuals
> 
> In four studies, the researchers looked at the discrepancies between what people say about their sexual orientation and their implicit sexual orientation based on a reaction-time test. The studies involved college students from Germany and the United States.
> 
> For the implicit measure, students had to categorize words and pictures flashed onto a computer screen into "gay" or "straight" groups. Words included "gay," "straight," "homosexual" and "heterosexual," while the pictures showed straight and gay couples. Before each trial, participants were primed with the word "me" or "others" flashed momentarily onto a computer screen. The researchers said quicker reaction time for "me" and "gay," and a slower association of "me" with "straight" would indicate said an implicit gay orientation. [Why Gay Parents May Be the Best Parents]
> 
> In another experiment, the researchers measured implicit sexual orientation by having participants choose to browse same-sex or opposite-sex photos on a computer screen.
> 
> Questionnaires also teased out the parenting style the participants were exposed to, with students asked how much they agreed or disagreed with statements such as: "I felt controlled and pressured in certain ways;" and "I felt free to be who I am." To gauge homophobia in a household, students responded to items such as, "It would be upsetting for my mom to find out she was alone with a lesbian" or "My dad avoids gay men whenever possible."
Click to expand...


.. and still I disagree but just for fun, when does human life begin?
.


----------



## JoeB131

Lumpy 1 said:


> .. and still I disagree but just for fun, when does human life begin?



Nothing to do with the topic of this thread...   I've made my position pretty clear on abortion threads, thank you.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JoeB131 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .. and still I disagree but just for fun, when does human life begin?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to do with the topic of this thread...   I've made my position pretty clear on abortion threads, thank you.
Click to expand...


My way of changing the topic and politely leaving...


----------



## JoeB131

Lumpy 1 said:


> My way of changing the topic and politely leaving...



Oh... Why don't you just say, "I can't refute the science you brought into the conversation and I'll just leave now."  

That would be more honest.


----------



## Lumpy 1

JoeB131 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My way of changing the topic and politely leaving...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... Why don't you just say, "I can't refute the science you brought into the conversation and I'll just leave now."
> 
> That would be more honest.
Click to expand...


Why can't you just say, I think he's not that interested in the topic and wants to have fun elsewhere.. that would be even more honest..


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Orwellian fantasy about being able to punish people for their very thoughts is just that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just practical, which is why you a [sic] Poodle hide your homophobia behind screen names…
Click to expand...


  I don't hide behind a screen name.  Some have told me it's foolish, but ever since I started in BBSing back in the early 1980s, and have continued on to more modern forms of social media, I have always done so under my real name.  This is the name by which I am known in the real world, by real people.  Not to be confused, please, with the former professional baseball player by the same name.  (Well, technically, my first name is Robert, but everyone knows me by the common shortened form, Bob.)

  It's rather odd that you would falsely accuse me of hiding behind an alias, while it is rather obvious that you are doing so yourself, and almost as obvious that I am not.



JoeB131 said:


> …instead of getting up on a desk and shrieking about "Sodomites" at work today.



  When I'm at work, I'm not there to _“get up on a desk* and scream about ‘sodomites’”_; I'm there to build stuff.  Currently, I'm building a factory in Tracy.  But then, it's been established in past conversations that you find the idea of doing honest work to make an honest living something to be held in contempt.  It'd be amusing to watch you try to do my job.  No doubt, you'd quickly get yourself fired for goofing off when you're supposed to be working, or for other forms of nonfeasance or malfeasance; in the unlikely event that you made a sincere effort to do the work I do, you'd no doubt prove to be too much of a Gillettized weakling to do any useful work.

* There aren't any desks here, yet, anyway.  Surely, desks will appear as the factory gets close to completion, and the customer starts moving in.  In the mean time, if I did want to stand on something and yell, I've got something much better than a desk.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> It's rather odd that you would falsely accuse me of hiding behind an alias, while it is rather obvious that you are doing so yourself, and almost as obvious that I am not.



dude, i wasn't talking to you, I was talking to Poodle. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> When I'm at work, I'm not there to _“get up on a desk* and scream about ‘sodomites’”_; I'm there to build stuff. Currently, I'm building a factory in Tracy. But then, it's been established in past conversations that you find the idea of doing honest work to make an honest living something to be held in contempt. It'd be amusing to watch you try to do my job. No doubt, you'd quickly get yourself fired for goofing off when you're supposed to be working, or for other forms of nonfeasance or malfeasance; in the unlikely event that you made a sincere effort to do the work I do, you'd no doubt prove to be too much of a Gillettized weakling to do any useful work.



Dude, I was in the Army for 11 years.   (It was in the Army I first met members of you sick cult.)   The one thing no one ever said was "Oh, no, that Mormon is going to come down and kick my ass."  

I've worked since I was 16. I currently own my own business.  

The thing is, of course you don't spew about your completely irrational hatred of gays at work... that would get you fired.  So you get on the internet and spew about how much you hate them.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's rather odd that you would falsely accuse me of hiding behind an alias, while it is rather obvious that you are doing so yourself, and almost as obvious that I am not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude, i wasn't talking to you, I was talking to Poodle.
Click to expand...


  You were replying to me when you wrote…



JoeB131 said:


> Or just practical, which is why you a [sic] Poodle hide your homophobia behind screen names…



  It seems clear that you intended to accuse both of us of hiding behind a screen name.  While doing the same thing, yourself.  In my case, no, I do not hide behind a screen name.  It's pretty much a solidly-established pattern with you, to accuse others (often falsely) of that of which you, yourself, are guilty.




JoeB131 said:


> The thing is, of course you don't spew about your completely irrational hatred of gays at work... that would get you fired.  So you get on the internet and spew about how much you hate them.



  I do not have any _“irrational hatred of gays”_, and if I did, my workplace would not be the appropriate place to air it.  I do recognize homosexuality as the mentally-disordered, morally degenerate perversion that it  very obviously is.  This doesn't mean that I hate those who are afflicted with it.  It only means that I know the difference between right and wrong, and between madness and reason.  It seems that you are consumed with an irrational hatred between those of us who understand these distinctions.  Again, falsely accusing others of that of which you are yourself guilty.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> You were replying to me when you wrote…



Whatever, dude, I think I was replying to you and the Poodle, and didn't think you'd be stupid enough to post under your own name. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I do not have any _“irrational hatred of gays”_, and if I did, my workplace would not be the appropriate place to air it. I do recognize homosexuality as the mentally-disordered, morally degenerate perversion that it very obviously is.



Why?  I mean, I keep trying to pin you homophobes down on this, but your argument always boil down to 

1) My Imaginary Friend in the Sky says it's Bad
and
2) I think it's icky.  

When you have a RATIONAL argument against it, I might take it seriously, but frankly, the above two arguments are exactly the opposite of rational.  




Bob Blaylock said:


> This doesn't mean that I hate those who are afflicted with it. It only means that I know the difference between right and wrong, and between madness and reason.



No, it just means you apply the bizarre practices of your twisted cult and call it morality. 

You see, I always find the homophobia of Mormons a bit hilarious.  The reason you guys were chased from one state to another until you all finally ended up in Utah was because most people though your old men marrying multiple teenage girls was "Wrong" and "Madness".  

Then you all decided that you wanted to be a state and whoever the Prophet was that year had a talk with God and lo and behold, God said polygamy was wrong. (I frankly don't have an opinion on polygamy one way or the other...  not something I would do, but I wouldn't do the gay stuff either.)  



Bob Blaylock said:


> It seems that you are consumed with an irrational hatred between those of us who understand these distinctions. Again, falsely accusing others of that of which you are yourself guilty.



No, guy, i have a RATIONAL fear of people who want to impose their religion on the rest of us.  It's a Rational Fear because I've actually read history books.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were replying to me when you wrote…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, dude, I think I was replying to you and the Poodle…
Click to expand...





 





JoeB131 said:


> …and didn't think you'd be stupid enough to post under your own name.



 Just because you're a deceitful coward, who doesn't have the guts to associate your opinions with your true identity, does not mean that everyone else is as well.  But then, it seems that to you, honesty and courage are _“stupid”_, just as any other aspects of good moral/ethical character are.  No surprise, there.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Just because you're a deceitful coward, who doesn't have the guts to associate your opinions with your true identity, does not mean that everyone else is as well. But then, it seems that to you, honesty and courage are _“stupid”_, just as any other aspects of good moral/ethical character are. No surprise, there.



No, guy, posting under your own name in the information age is just dumb.  Too many freaks out there.. 

Most people who know me know my opinions on stuff.... Of course, I don't associate with crazies, racists, misogyinists, and Mormon Cultists in real life, so it's not an issue..


----------



## hadit

Luddly Neddite said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical christian- thinking, feeling and doing the opposite of what your god and his "son" preached. Why do the fake christians always go straight to violence?
> 
> We're not in the dark ages anymore. We now know that LGBT is scientifically valid and should be treated and respected as such.
> 
> We live in a time of enlightenment and yet so many only want to hate.
> 
> Even so, this does not touch your lives and it's none of your business. Leave people alone to live their lives the best way they can.
> 
> You know, like Jesus would have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


So, a theocracy then?


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.

Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith



The brighter Pence shines, the harder they'll attack him. Denizens of the dark hate and fear the light.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brighter Pence shines, the harder they'll attack him. Denizens of the dark hate and fear the light.
Click to expand...


Really?  Frankly, homophobes like Pence are the ones who live in darkness. 

Seems to me that if you need to hate other people on the fear that they might actually be enjoying themselves, that's pretty dark.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Seems to me that if you need to *hate* *other peopl*e on the fear that they might actually be enjoying themselves, that's pretty dark.


Nobody “hates” homosexuals, you fucking Drama Queen.


----------



## CowboyTed

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.



It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...

Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...


----------



## Cellblock2429

CowboyTed said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...
Click to expand...

/——/ If he/she/it has a Johnson, then it’s male no matter what a stupid law says.


----------



## CowboyTed

Cellblock2429 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ If he/she/it has a Johnson, then it’s male no matter what a stupid law says.
Click to expand...


So you are all about breaking the law.... Actual Law Officers breaking the law...

So is obeying the law a kind of a la carte menu which you can pick which laws you follow or not?

Do you want to change that from law abiding citizen?

The Officer registered the woman as a man. He was corrected and still persisted. 

So he knowingly lied on a official report.

By the way I think this officer should just some extra training and told to have more sense...


----------



## Cellblock2429

CowboyTed said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ If he/she/it has a Johnson, then it’s male no matter what a stupid law says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are all about breaking the law.... Actual Law Officers breaking the law...
> 
> So is obeying the law a kind of a la carte menu which you can pick which laws you follow or not?
> 
> Do you want to change that from law abiding citizen?
> 
> The Officer registered the woman as a man. He was corrected and still persisted.
> 
> So he knowingly lied on a official report.
> 
> By the way I think this officer should just some extra training and told to have more sense...
Click to expand...

/——/ What an idiotic idea. If the he/she/it has a Johnson then it’s male. If Florida passed a law stating you have three arms would you start buying three arm shirts?


----------



## CowboyTed

Cellblock2429 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ If he/she/it has a Johnson, then it’s male no matter what a stupid law says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are all about breaking the law.... Actual Law Officers breaking the law...
> 
> So is obeying the law a kind of a la carte menu which you can pick which laws you follow or not?
> 
> Do you want to change that from law abiding citizen?
> 
> The Officer registered the woman as a man. He was corrected and still persisted.
> 
> So he knowingly lied on a official report.
> 
> By the way I think this officer should just some extra training and told to have more sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What an idiotic idea. If the he/she/it has a Johnson then it’s male. If Florida passed a law stating you have three arms would you start buying three arm shirts?
Click to expand...


So you want to ignore the law... Fair enough but the officer of the law doesn't get that same privilege, he swore up hold the law... Are you learning this for the first time...

So a Officer sees a guy he doesn't like having a gun... Can he go over and confiscate the gun? NO! Because that is the law...


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brighter Pence shines, the harder they'll attack him. Denizens of the dark hate and fear the light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Frankly, homophobes like Pence are the ones who live in darkness.
> 
> Seems to me that if you need to hate other people on the fear that they might actually be enjoying themselves, that's pretty dark.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, he never attacked the guy's sexuality, but he's a homophobe? You insist he is because, well, reasons and because you say so? Circular reasoning and self referencing.


----------



## Lumpy 1

CowboyTed said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ If he/she/it has a Johnson, then it’s male no matter what a stupid law says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are all about breaking the law.... Actual Law Officers breaking the law...
> 
> So is obeying the law a kind of a la carte menu which you can pick which laws you follow or not?
> 
> Do you want to change that from law abiding citizen?
> 
> The Officer registered the woman as a man. He was corrected and still persisted.
> 
> So he knowingly lied on a official report.
> 
> By the way I think this officer should just some extra training and told to have more sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What an idiotic idea. If the he/she/it has a Johnson then it’s male. If Florida passed a law stating you have three arms would you start buying three arm shirts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to ignore the law... Fair enough but the officer of the law doesn't get that same privilege, he swore up hold the law... Are you learning this for the first time...
> 
> So a Officer sees a guy he doesn't like having a gun... Can he go over and confiscate the gun? NO! Because that is the law...
Click to expand...


Democrats are the Party of lawlessness, do you have a better argument than the law, Constitution and such?
.


----------



## CowboyTed

hadit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brighter Pence shines, the harder they'll attack him. Denizens of the dark hate and fear the light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Frankly, homophobes like Pence are the ones who live in darkness.
> 
> Seems to me that if you need to hate other people on the fear that they might actually be enjoying themselves, that's pretty dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, he never attacked the guy's sexuality, but he's a homophobe? You insist he is because, well, reasons and because you say so? Circular reasoning and self referencing.
Click to expand...


homophobe???? Who said anyone is homosexual...

The officer was saying the woman was a man on a government official document.. She tried to correct him and he refused to be corrected...

Sorry that is not following the law and a law officer should know that.


----------



## Lumpy 1

CowboyTed said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brighter Pence shines, the harder they'll attack him. Denizens of the dark hate and fear the light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  Frankly, homophobes like Pence are the ones who live in darkness.
> 
> Seems to me that if you need to hate other people on the fear that they might actually be enjoying themselves, that's pretty dark.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, he never attacked the guy's sexuality, but he's a homophobe? You insist he is because, well, reasons and because you say so? Circular reasoning and self referencing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> homophobe???? Who said anyone is homosexual...
> 
> The officer was saying the woman was a man on a government official document.. She tried to correct him and he refused to be corrected...
> 
> Sorry that is not following the law and a law officer should know that.
Click to expand...


So does this guy have an imaginary vagina to go with the imaginary law? 
.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith


I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.


----------



## bodecea

hadit said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brighter Pence shines, the harder they'll attack him. Denizens of the dark hate and fear the light.
Click to expand...


----------



## hadit

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
Click to expand...


I'm glad we don't have Sharia law here. That would be bad.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cellblock2429 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ If he/she/it has a Johnson, then it’s male no matter what a stupid law says.
Click to expand...

Not necessarily
Transgender: Evidence on the biological nature of gender identity


----------



## bodecea

hadit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad we don't have Sharia law here. That would be bad.
Click to expand...

Even tho CRCs are working in several states to enact christian sharia....it's just called "pro-life" and "family values".


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Nobody “hates” homosexuals, you fucking Drama Queen.



No, Poodle, you've only been whining about them for 119 pages.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Hmmm, he never attacked the guy's sexuality, but he's a homophobe? You insist he is because, well, reasons and because you say so? Circular reasoning and self referencing.



Oh, I see, because he never said anything about Buttigeig personally, even while trying to promote a homophobic agenda, that makes it okay.  I see.  

Isn't that like the racist who says, "But don't get me wrong, some of my best friends are black!"


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, he never attacked the guy's sexuality, but he's a homophobe? You insist he is because, well, reasons and because you say so? Circular reasoning and self referencing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see, because he never said anything about Buttigeig personally, even while trying to promote a homophobic agenda, that makes it okay.  I see.
> 
> Isn't that like the racist who says, "But don't get me wrong, some of my best friends are black!"
Click to expand...

Since we're just making up a bunch of meaningless crap as we go along, sure, why not?


----------



## hadit

bodecea said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad we don't have Sharia law here. That would be bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even tho CRCs are working in several states to enact christian sharia....it's just called "pro-life" and "family values".
Click to expand...

Cite some legislative proposals so we can compare it to actual sharia.  Oh, and Christian sharia is an oxymoron.


----------



## hadit

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
Click to expand...

So, what legislation has been proposed that mirrors sharia?  Let's compare.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.


I totally *don’t* get why you Gaystapo wackos feel the need to viciously attack faith.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> Even tho CRCs are working in several states to enact christian sharia....it's just called "pro-life" and "family values".


Yeah...nothing says “Sharia” like *not* murdering small children.


----------



## Cellblock2429

CowboyTed said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ If he/she/it has a Johnson, then it’s male no matter what a stupid law says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are all about breaking the law.... Actual Law Officers breaking the law...
> 
> So is obeying the law a kind of a la carte menu which you can pick which laws you follow or not?
> 
> Do you want to change that from law abiding citizen?
> 
> The Officer registered the woman as a man. He was corrected and still persisted.
> 
> So he knowingly lied on a official report.
> 
> By the way I think this officer should just some extra training and told to have more sense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ What an idiotic idea. If the he/she/it has a Johnson then it’s male. If Florida passed a law stating you have three arms would you start buying three arm shirts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you want to ignore the law... Fair enough but the officer of the law doesn't get that same privilege, he swore up hold the law... Are you learning this for the first time...
> 
> So a Officer sees a guy he doesn't like having a gun... Can he go over and confiscate the gun? NO! Because that is the law...
Click to expand...

/----/ "*So you want to ignore the law... Fair enough "*
Any fake outrage for the Govoners and Mayors of sanctuary cities and states that ignore the Federal Immigration laws? Any fake outrage over them?


----------



## toobfreak

ScienceRocks said:


> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting....



Hey, who was talking about SHARIA LAW?!  I mean . . . . other than the fact that the Left is ALL FOR IT?


----------



## lantern2814

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, he never attacked the guy's sexuality, but he's a homophobe? You insist he is because, well, reasons and because you say so? Circular reasoning and self referencing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see, because he never said anything about Buttigeig personally, even while trying to promote a homophobic agenda, that makes it okay.  I see.
> 
> Isn't that like the racist who says, "But don't get me wrong, some of my best friends are black!"
Click to expand...


Still lying aren't you? Having religious beliefs does not mean promoting a homophobic agenda. Your and Buttigeig's personal attacks on Pence show your heterophobia. See, normal people don't accept your deviant, perverted lifestyle. And that is their choice. Yet people like you then call them all sorts of names and claim they have to accept you. Tolerant? You and your ilk are hardly that.


----------



## toobfreak

BlackFlag said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
Click to expand...


Don't scratch too hard, BlackFag.  The side you are talking about has all the NRA, police, military and private gun owners on it with about 300 million guns and around a trillion rounds of ammunition.  I know you're stupid, but don't tell us you are THAT stupid.


----------



## Seawytch

hadit said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what legislation has been proposed that mirrors sharia?  Let's compare.
Click to expand...

What sharia legislation has been proposed? We DO have Blue Laws.

_Many states prohibit selling alcohol for on and off-premises sales in one form or another on Sundays at some restricted time, under the idea that people should be in church on Sunday morning, or at least not drinking.[21][22]

Another feature of blue laws in the United States restricts the purchase of particular items on Sundays. Some of these laws restrict the ability to buy cars, groceries, office supplies, and housewares among other things. Though most of these laws have been relaxed or repealed in most states, they are still enforced in some other states.

In Texas, for example, blue laws prohibited selling housewares such as pots, pans, and washing machines on Sunday until 1985. In Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, New Jersey, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, car dealerships continue to operate under blue-law prohibitions in which an automobile may not be purchased or traded on a Sunday. Maryland permits Sunday automobile sales only in the counties of Charles, Prince George's, Montgomery, and Howard; similarly, Michigan restricts Sunday sales to only those counties with a population of less than 130,000. Texas and Utah prohibit car dealerships from operating over consecutive weekend days. In some cases these laws were created or retained with the support of those whom they affected, to allow them a day off each week without fear of their competitors still being open.[23]

Blue laws may also prohibit retail activity on days other than Sunday. In Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Maine,[24] for example, blue laws prohibit most retail stores, including grocery stores, from opening on Thanksgivingand Christmas.[25]_​


----------



## hadit

Seawytch said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what legislation has been proposed that mirrors sharia?  Let's compare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sharia legislation has been proposed? We DO have Blue Laws.
> 
> _Many states prohibit selling alcohol for on and off-premises sales in one form or another on Sundays at some restricted time, under the idea that people should be in church on Sunday morning, or at least not drinking.[21][22]
> 
> Another feature of blue laws in the United States restricts the purchase of particular items on Sundays. Some of these laws restrict the ability to buy cars, groceries, office supplies, and housewares among other things. Though most of these laws have been relaxed or repealed in most states, they are still enforced in some other states.
> 
> In Texas, for example, blue laws prohibited selling housewares such as pots, pans, and washing machines on Sunday until 1985. In Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, New Jersey, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, car dealerships continue to operate under blue-law prohibitions in which an automobile may not be purchased or traded on a Sunday. Maryland permits Sunday automobile sales only in the counties of Charles, Prince George's, Montgomery, and Howard; similarly, Michigan restricts Sunday sales to only those counties with a population of less than 130,000. Texas and Utah prohibit car dealerships from operating over consecutive weekend days. In some cases these laws were created or retained with the support of those whom they affected, to allow them a day off each week without fear of their competitors still being open.[23]
> 
> Blue laws may also prohibit retail activity on days other than Sunday. In Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Maine,[24] for example, blue laws prohibit most retail stores, including grocery stores, from opening on Thanksgivingand Christmas.[25]_​
Click to expand...


1. How many of those laws carry penalties such as whipping, cutting off hands, etc?
2. How many of those laws are enforced today?
3. Which direction are we moving, towards more blue laws or fewer?

See, to compare these to actual Sharia is foolish. You might as well compare a Summer breeze to a hurricane.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

SassyIrishLass said:


> Yup...that's a dude



Just a babe with a bonus package [emoji403]. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seawytch

hadit said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what legislation has been proposed that mirrors sharia?  Let's compare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sharia legislation has been proposed? We DO have Blue Laws.
> 
> _Many states prohibit selling alcohol for on and off-premises sales in one form or another on Sundays at some restricted time, under the idea that people should be in church on Sunday morning, or at least not drinking.[21][22]
> 
> Another feature of blue laws in the United States restricts the purchase of particular items on Sundays. Some of these laws restrict the ability to buy cars, groceries, office supplies, and housewares among other things. Though most of these laws have been relaxed or repealed in most states, they are still enforced in some other states.
> 
> In Texas, for example, blue laws prohibited selling housewares such as pots, pans, and washing machines on Sunday until 1985. In Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, New Jersey, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, car dealerships continue to operate under blue-law prohibitions in which an automobile may not be purchased or traded on a Sunday. Maryland permits Sunday automobile sales only in the counties of Charles, Prince George's, Montgomery, and Howard; similarly, Michigan restricts Sunday sales to only those counties with a population of less than 130,000. Texas and Utah prohibit car dealerships from operating over consecutive weekend days. In some cases these laws were created or retained with the support of those whom they affected, to allow them a day off each week without fear of their competitors still being open.[23]
> 
> Blue laws may also prohibit retail activity on days other than Sunday. In Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Maine,[24] for example, blue laws prohibit most retail stores, including grocery stores, from opening on Thanksgivingand Christmas.[25]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. How many of those laws carry penalties such as whipping, cutting off hands, etc?
> 2. How many of those laws are enforced today?
> 3. Which direction are we moving, towards more blue laws or fewer?
> 
> See, to compare these to actual Sharia is foolish. You might as well compare a Summer breeze to a hurricane.
Click to expand...


Keep shifting those goalposts. I'll ask again...What sharia legislation has been proposed anywhere in the United States?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I totally *don’t* get why you Gaystapo wackos feel the need to viciously attack faith.



When "Faith" is used to oppress people, it deserved to be attacked. 

Hey, true story. The Bible was used to rationalize slavery. It's there in the Bible, Slavery is fine with God and Slaves should happily obey their masters.  

Then some people "attacked" faith and questioned it, and funny thing, none of the Churches are now claiming slavery is okay today. 

For centuries, women were burned at the stake for being witches.  It's right there in the bible.  Then someone viciously attacked a faith that said "Hey, maybe witchcraft isn't a thing and we should stop torturing and murdering these women!" 

Funny thing. No Churches today try to claim that there are witches that need to be burned.  Well,except for Pat Robertson and Sarah Palin... but most sane people, not so much.  

Now, with THAT context, Poodle, once you take out "faith", what argument do you really have to support your homophobia?  

Oh, that's right, you think it's icky when it's two dudes doing the butt-sex.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> Any fake outrage for the Govoners and Mayors of sanctuary cities and states that ignore the Federal Immigration laws? Any fake outrage over them?



You mean they recognize the laws don't work and refuse to enforce them? 

Criminalizing whole communities is not good policy.


----------



## Likkmee

From a mechanical standpoint the rectum/anus/sphincter is "designed" for a one way function.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any fake outrage for the Govoners and Mayors of sanctuary cities and states that ignore the Federal Immigration laws? Any fake outrage over them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they recognize the laws don't work and refuse to enforce them?
> 
> Criminalizing whole communities is not good policy.
Click to expand...

/----/ Hey Joe, if you're going to butt in on random threads then at least stay on topic. I was referring to cowboy ted message #1173 who said, "So you want to ignore the law... Fair enough but the officer of the law doesn't get that same privilege, he swore up to hold the law... Are you learning this for the first time..."  This is about the cop who refused to address the gender confused moron by the pervert's sexual identity of the day. Do try and keep up.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> Hey Joe, if you're going to butt in on random threads then at least stay on topic. I was referring to cowboy ted message #1173 who said, "So you want to ignore the law... Fair enough but the officer of the law doesn't get that same privilege, he swore up to hold the law... Are you learning this for the first time..." This is about the cop who refused to address the gender confused moron by the pervert's sexual identity of the day. Do try and keep up.



You're the one who went off topic by talking about sanctuary cities... not me. 

But that's okay, buddy, you were sucking at arguing either point.


----------



## Mac1958

Likkmee said:


> From a mechanical standpoint the rectum/anus/sphincter is "designed" for a one way function.


I've always wondered why there are so many names for it.

You'd think one would be enough.

Just saying.
.


----------



## Likkmee

Mac1958 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a mechanical standpoint the rectum/anus/sphincter is "designed" for a one way function.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered why there are so many names for it.
> 
> You'd think one would be enough.
> 
> Just saying.
> .
Click to expand...

Public education shown clearly. I left in 9th grade


----------



## hadit

Seawytch said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. After lying, he finally admits that Vice President Pence has never attacked his homosexuality - yet he goes on to attack Pence's faith.
> 
> Pete Buttigieg admitted Pence has never attacked his sexuality—but he still attacks the VP's faith
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, what legislation has been proposed that mirrors sharia?  Let's compare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sharia legislation has been proposed? We DO have Blue Laws.
> 
> _Many states prohibit selling alcohol for on and off-premises sales in one form or another on Sundays at some restricted time, under the idea that people should be in church on Sunday morning, or at least not drinking.[21][22]
> 
> Another feature of blue laws in the United States restricts the purchase of particular items on Sundays. Some of these laws restrict the ability to buy cars, groceries, office supplies, and housewares among other things. Though most of these laws have been relaxed or repealed in most states, they are still enforced in some other states.
> 
> In Texas, for example, blue laws prohibited selling housewares such as pots, pans, and washing machines on Sunday until 1985. In Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, New Jersey, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, car dealerships continue to operate under blue-law prohibitions in which an automobile may not be purchased or traded on a Sunday. Maryland permits Sunday automobile sales only in the counties of Charles, Prince George's, Montgomery, and Howard; similarly, Michigan restricts Sunday sales to only those counties with a population of less than 130,000. Texas and Utah prohibit car dealerships from operating over consecutive weekend days. In some cases these laws were created or retained with the support of those whom they affected, to allow them a day off each week without fear of their competitors still being open.[23]
> 
> Blue laws may also prohibit retail activity on days other than Sunday. In Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Maine,[24] for example, blue laws prohibit most retail stores, including grocery stores, from opening on Thanksgivingand Christmas.[25]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. How many of those laws carry penalties such as whipping, cutting off hands, etc?
> 2. How many of those laws are enforced today?
> 3. Which direction are we moving, towards more blue laws or fewer?
> 
> See, to compare these to actual Sharia is foolish. You might as well compare a Summer breeze to a hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep shifting those goalposts. I'll ask again...What sharia legislation has been proposed anywhere in the United States?
Click to expand...

Uh, if you go back through the thread, you'll notice that you're arguing my point.  Sharia law is not being proposed in the US, even though the usual suspects are carrying on about Christian Sharia and other oxymoronic nonsense.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Joe, if you're going to butt in on random threads then at least stay on topic. I was referring to cowboy ted message #1173 who said, "So you want to ignore the law... Fair enough but the officer of the law doesn't get that same privilege, he swore up to hold the law... Are you learning this for the first time..." This is about the cop who refused to address the gender confused moron by the pervert's sexual identity of the day. Do try and keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one who went off topic by talking about sanctuary cities... not me.
> 
> But that's okay, buddy, you were sucking at arguing either point.
Click to expand...

/----/No, we're talking about officials ignoring laws they don't like. Now try again.


----------



## Seawytch

hadit said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally get how CRCs are upset when anyone is against their version of sharia law.
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legislation has been proposed that mirrors sharia?  Let's compare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What sharia legislation has been proposed? We DO have Blue Laws.
> 
> _Many states prohibit selling alcohol for on and off-premises sales in one form or another on Sundays at some restricted time, under the idea that people should be in church on Sunday morning, or at least not drinking.[21][22]
> 
> Another feature of blue laws in the United States restricts the purchase of particular items on Sundays. Some of these laws restrict the ability to buy cars, groceries, office supplies, and housewares among other things. Though most of these laws have been relaxed or repealed in most states, they are still enforced in some other states.
> 
> In Texas, for example, blue laws prohibited selling housewares such as pots, pans, and washing machines on Sunday until 1985. In Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, New Jersey, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, car dealerships continue to operate under blue-law prohibitions in which an automobile may not be purchased or traded on a Sunday. Maryland permits Sunday automobile sales only in the counties of Charles, Prince George's, Montgomery, and Howard; similarly, Michigan restricts Sunday sales to only those counties with a population of less than 130,000. Texas and Utah prohibit car dealerships from operating over consecutive weekend days. In some cases these laws were created or retained with the support of those whom they affected, to allow them a day off each week without fear of their competitors still being open.[23]
> 
> Blue laws may also prohibit retail activity on days other than Sunday. In Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Maine,[24] for example, blue laws prohibit most retail stores, including grocery stores, from opening on Thanksgivingand Christmas.[25]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. How many of those laws carry penalties such as whipping, cutting off hands, etc?
> 2. How many of those laws are enforced today?
> 3. Which direction are we moving, towards more blue laws or fewer?
> 
> See, to compare these to actual Sharia is foolish. You might as well compare a Summer breeze to a hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep shifting those goalposts. I'll ask again...What sharia legislation has been proposed anywhere in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, if you go back through the thread, you'll notice that you're arguing my point.  Sharia law is not being proposed in the US, even though the usual suspects are carrying on about Christian Sharia and other oxymoronic nonsense.
Click to expand...


We don't have "sharia", but we do have religious based laws...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?


----------



## Seawytch

Mac1958 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a mechanical standpoint the rectum/anus/sphincter is "designed" for a one way function.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered why there are so many names for it.
> 
> You'd think one would be enough.
> 
> Just saying.
> .
Click to expand...


One word isn't enough to describe the penis or the vagina, why should the anus be different?


----------



## hadit

Seawytch said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, what legislation has been proposed that mirrors sharia?  Let's compare.
> 
> 
> 
> What sharia legislation has been proposed? We DO have Blue Laws.
> 
> _Many states prohibit selling alcohol for on and off-premises sales in one form or another on Sundays at some restricted time, under the idea that people should be in church on Sunday morning, or at least not drinking.[21][22]
> 
> Another feature of blue laws in the United States restricts the purchase of particular items on Sundays. Some of these laws restrict the ability to buy cars, groceries, office supplies, and housewares among other things. Though most of these laws have been relaxed or repealed in most states, they are still enforced in some other states.
> 
> In Texas, for example, blue laws prohibited selling housewares such as pots, pans, and washing machines on Sunday until 1985. In Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, New Jersey, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, car dealerships continue to operate under blue-law prohibitions in which an automobile may not be purchased or traded on a Sunday. Maryland permits Sunday automobile sales only in the counties of Charles, Prince George's, Montgomery, and Howard; similarly, Michigan restricts Sunday sales to only those counties with a population of less than 130,000. Texas and Utah prohibit car dealerships from operating over consecutive weekend days. In some cases these laws were created or retained with the support of those whom they affected, to allow them a day off each week without fear of their competitors still being open.[23]
> 
> Blue laws may also prohibit retail activity on days other than Sunday. In Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Maine,[24] for example, blue laws prohibit most retail stores, including grocery stores, from opening on Thanksgivingand Christmas.[25]_​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. How many of those laws carry penalties such as whipping, cutting off hands, etc?
> 2. How many of those laws are enforced today?
> 3. Which direction are we moving, towards more blue laws or fewer?
> 
> See, to compare these to actual Sharia is foolish. You might as well compare a Summer breeze to a hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep shifting those goalposts. I'll ask again...What sharia legislation has been proposed anywhere in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, if you go back through the thread, you'll notice that you're arguing my point.  Sharia law is not being proposed in the US, even though the usual suspects are carrying on about Christian Sharia and other oxymoronic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but we do have religious based laws...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
Click to expand...


The topic to which I responded specifically cited Christian Sharia law that somebody is supposedly attempting to create in the US. That's what I've been saying is not happening and you are agreeing with me. 

Now, if you want to compare American law to Sharia, there's a vast difference between a law that prevents a business from being open on Sunday and a law that provides for whipping a woman with a cane because she was seen walking in public by herself. That's how it's different, and to associate the two is ridiculous. 

Also, which direction is America going, towards more religious based law or less?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

CowboyTed said:


> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...





CowboyTed said:


> The Officer registered the woman as a man. He was corrected and still persisted.
> 
> So he knowingly lied on a official report.
> 
> By the way I think this officer should just some extra training and told to have more sense...



  Here, from the original article, is a picture of this _“woman”_…






  I think any adult with any reasonable degree of mental functionality can see that that's no woman at all, but a man, no matter what he claims, and no matter what he can get the state,by law, to acknowledge.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> We don't have "sharia", but *we do have religious based laws*...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?


Actually we *don’t*. At all. But like all lefties, you’re ignorant as hell of the facts and well versed on the propaganda. Allow me to give the board a perfect example:

The left will often scream about the “religious law” banning gambling and then whine about how a church will hold bingo night or something. But gambling was never banned due to religion. It wasn’t even banned due to some sense of morality. It was banned because it created serious crime.

A person would place a bet and refuse to pay when they lost. Then someone would go break their legs. Now you have a _serious_ assault. In other cases, one person would claim to be owed while another person would claim they never made a bet. How does the court handle that? It created a mess. So it was outlawed. Had absolutely nothing to do with religion. Nothing. But the left is too ignorant to know it. They only know the propaganda they are all too eager to swallow.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> One word isn't enough to describe the penis or the vagina, why should the anus be different?


Actually, one word _is_ enough. Just because people developed additional words for a variety of reasons (ignorance, comedy, code, etc.) doesn’t mean it “wasn’t” enough.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/No, we're talking about officials ignoring laws they don't like. Now try again.



An elected official gets to make that call.  

A transphobic cop on the beat doesn't.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> A person would place a bet and refuse to pay when they lost. Then someone would go break their legs. Now you have a _serious_ assault. In other cases, one person would claim to be owed while another person would claim they never made a bet. How does the court handle that? It created a mess. So it was outlawed. Had absolutely nothing to do with religion. Nothing. But the left is too ignorant to know it. They only know the propaganda they are all too eager to swallow.



Well, you see, here's the fault in your logic, Poodle. 

Because it was illegal to start with, people still wanted to do it.  But because they don't have the LEGAL ability to collect debts, they send in the leg-breaker. In short, the moralistic law by religious assholes created the problem, NOT the gambling itself.  

Now we have legal gambling. Don't really approve of it, don't see the appeal personally, but legalizing it has brought it all into the open and got rid of the bad behavior you just whined about.  

True, you still have the dipstick who is going to gamble away the kids' college fund. Oh well, but that person would gamble away the kids college fund regardless.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/No, we're talking about officials ignoring laws they don't like. Now try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An elected official gets to make that call.
> 
> A transphobic cop on the beat doesn't.
Click to expand...

/——/ Who made up that rule? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Who made up that rule? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha



We did, when we didn't vote out the public officials who declared their cities and states as sanctuaries.  

Nobody voted for homophobic cops.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Who made up that rule? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did, when we didn't vote out the public officials who declared their cities and states as sanctuaries.
> 
> Nobody voted for homophobic cops.
Click to expand...

/——-/ You’re pathetic with your pretzel logic. And a blue state gov can rule that perverts have to declare their birth sex to the police. Got it.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ You’re pathetic with your pretzel logic. And a blue state gov can rule that perverts have to declare their birth sex to the police. Got it.



Well, sorry, people suffering from Gender Dysphoria are not perverts. It's a legitimate medical condition.  

Now, honestly, I'm not even sold cutting on people is the best way to treat it, but disrespecting them certainly isn't helping.


----------



## Seawytch

hadit said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sharia legislation has been proposed? We DO have Blue Laws.
> 
> _Many states prohibit selling alcohol for on and off-premises sales in one form or another on Sundays at some restricted time, under the idea that people should be in church on Sunday morning, or at least not drinking.[21][22]
> 
> Another feature of blue laws in the United States restricts the purchase of particular items on Sundays. Some of these laws restrict the ability to buy cars, groceries, office supplies, and housewares among other things. Though most of these laws have been relaxed or repealed in most states, they are still enforced in some other states.
> 
> In Texas, for example, blue laws prohibited selling housewares such as pots, pans, and washing machines on Sunday until 1985. In Colorado, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Louisiana, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Oklahoma, New Jersey, North Dakota, Pennsylvania, and Wisconsin, car dealerships continue to operate under blue-law prohibitions in which an automobile may not be purchased or traded on a Sunday. Maryland permits Sunday automobile sales only in the counties of Charles, Prince George's, Montgomery, and Howard; similarly, Michigan restricts Sunday sales to only those counties with a population of less than 130,000. Texas and Utah prohibit car dealerships from operating over consecutive weekend days. In some cases these laws were created or retained with the support of those whom they affected, to allow them a day off each week without fear of their competitors still being open.[23]
> 
> Blue laws may also prohibit retail activity on days other than Sunday. In Massachusetts, Rhode Island, and Maine,[24] for example, blue laws prohibit most retail stores, including grocery stores, from opening on Thanksgivingand Christmas.[25]_​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many of those laws carry penalties such as whipping, cutting off hands, etc?
> 2. How many of those laws are enforced today?
> 3. Which direction are we moving, towards more blue laws or fewer?
> 
> See, to compare these to actual Sharia is foolish. You might as well compare a Summer breeze to a hurricane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep shifting those goalposts. I'll ask again...What sharia legislation has been proposed anywhere in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, if you go back through the thread, you'll notice that you're arguing my point.  Sharia law is not being proposed in the US, even though the usual suspects are carrying on about Christian Sharia and other oxymoronic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but we do have religious based laws...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic to which I responded specifically cited Christian Sharia law that somebody is supposedly attempting to create in the US. That's what I've been saying is not happening and you are agreeing with me.
> 
> Now, if you want to compare American law to Sharia, there's a vast difference between a law that prevents a business from being open on Sunday and a law that provides for whipping a woman with a cane because she was seen walking in public by herself. That's how it's different, and to associate the two is ridiculous.
> 
> Also, which direction is America going, towards more religious based law or less?
Click to expand...


What is your point? The United States is not in danger of instituting sharia law. We do have laws based on religion and Republicans keep trying to pass more of them. A majority of Republicans believe Christianity should be established as our National Religion. Mike Huckabee thinks the Constitution should be amended to be more in like with the bible. That's your Christian Sharia right there.

_"I believe it’s a lot easier to change the Constitution than it would be to change the word of the living God. And that’s what we need to do is amend the Constitution so it’s in God’s standards rather than trying to change God’s standards so it lines up with some contemporary view…” ~ Mike Huckabee._​


----------



## Cellblock2429

Seawytch said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How many of those laws carry penalties such as whipping, cutting off hands, etc?
> 2. How many of those laws are enforced today?
> 3. Which direction are we moving, towards more blue laws or fewer?
> 
> See, to compare these to actual Sharia is foolish. You might as well compare a Summer breeze to a hurricane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shifting those goalposts. I'll ask again...What sharia legislation has been proposed anywhere in the United States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, if you go back through the thread, you'll notice that you're arguing my point.  Sharia law is not being proposed in the US, even though the usual suspects are carrying on about Christian Sharia and other oxymoronic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but we do have religious based laws...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic to which I responded specifically cited Christian Sharia law that somebody is supposedly attempting to create in the US. That's what I've been saying is not happening and you are agreeing with me.
> 
> Now, if you want to compare American law to Sharia, there's a vast difference between a law that prevents a business from being open on Sunday and a law that provides for whipping a woman with a cane because she was seen walking in public by herself. That's how it's different, and to associate the two is ridiculous.
> 
> Also, which direction is America going, towards more religious based law or less?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? The United States is not in danger of instituting sharia law. We do have laws based on religion and Republicans keep trying to pass more of them. A majority of Republicans believe Christianity should be established as our National Religion. Mike Huckabee thinks the Constitution should be amended to be more in like with the bible. That's your Christian Sharia right there.
> 
> _"I believe it’s a lot easier to change the Constitution than it would be to change the word of the living God. And that’s what we need to do is amend the Constitution so it’s in God’s standards rather than trying to change God’s standards so it lines up with some contemporary view…” ~ Mike Huckabee._​
Click to expand...

/-----/ *"A majority of Republicans believe Christianity should be established as our National Religion."*
Link please - and you need more than Mike Huckabee to represent "most Republicans."


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ You’re pathetic with your pretzel logic. And a blue state gov can rule that perverts have to declare their birth sex to the police. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sorry, people suffering from Gender Dysphoria are not perverts. It's a legitimate medical condition.
> 
> Now, honestly, I'm not even sold cutting on people is the best way to treat it, but disrespecting them certainly isn't helping.
Click to expand...

/----/ *" Gender Dysphoria "*
A fake made up condition perpetuated by libtards to further undermine our culture.  Pure hoax
The Great Transgender Hoax
As a psychological phenomena, it is based solely on feelings of “cross gender identification.”  ...acceptance of this phenomena would be akin to a cardiologist performing open heart surgery because a person had a feeling they had a clogged artery.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but *we do have religious based laws*...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we *don’t*. At all. But like all lefties, you’re ignorant as hell of the facts and well versed on the propaganda. Allow me to give the board a perfect example:
> 
> The left will often scream about the “religious law” banning gambling and then whine about how a church will hold bingo night or something. But gambling was never banned due to religion. It wasn’t even banned due to some sense of morality. It was banned because it created serious crime.
> 
> A person would place a bet and refuse to pay when they lost. Then someone would go break their legs. Now you have a _serious_ assault. In other cases, one person would claim to be owed while another person would claim they never made a bet. How does the court handle that? It created a mess. So it was outlawed. Had absolutely nothing to do with religion. Nothing. But the left is too ignorant to know it. They only know the propaganda they are all too eager to swallow.
Click to expand...


We do. 

Blue Laws

*Blue laws*, also known as *Sunday laws*, are laws designed to restrict or ban some or all Sunday activities for religious reasons, particularly to promote the observance of a day of worship or rest. Blue laws may also restrict shopping or ban sale of certain items on specific days, most often on Sundays in the western world. Blue laws are enforced in parts of the *United States* and Canada as well as some European countries, particularly in Austria, Germany, Switzerland, and Norway, keeping most stores closed on Sundays.​


----------



## Seawytch

Cellblock2429 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep shifting those goalposts. I'll ask again...What sharia legislation has been proposed anywhere in the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, if you go back through the thread, you'll notice that you're arguing my point.  Sharia law is not being proposed in the US, even though the usual suspects are carrying on about Christian Sharia and other oxymoronic nonsense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but we do have religious based laws...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The topic to which I responded specifically cited Christian Sharia law that somebody is supposedly attempting to create in the US. That's what I've been saying is not happening and you are agreeing with me.
> 
> Now, if you want to compare American law to Sharia, there's a vast difference between a law that prevents a business from being open on Sunday and a law that provides for whipping a woman with a cane because she was seen walking in public by herself. That's how it's different, and to associate the two is ridiculous.
> 
> Also, which direction is America going, towards more religious based law or less?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your point? The United States is not in danger of instituting sharia law. We do have laws based on religion and Republicans keep trying to pass more of them. A majority of Republicans believe Christianity should be established as our National Religion. Mike Huckabee thinks the Constitution should be amended to be more in like with the bible. That's your Christian Sharia right there.
> 
> _"I believe it’s a lot easier to change the Constitution than it would be to change the word of the living God. And that’s what we need to do is amend the Constitution so it’s in God’s standards rather than trying to change God’s standards so it lines up with some contemporary view…” ~ Mike Huckabee._​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /-----/ *"A majority of Republicans believe Christianity should be established as our National Religion."*
> Link please - and you need more than Mike Huckabee to represent "most Republicans."
Click to expand...


Making Christianity Our National Religion Would Be Terrible for Christianity


----------



## Cellblock2429

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but *we do have religious based laws*...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we *don’t*. At all. But like all lefties, you’re ignorant as hell of the facts and well versed on the propaganda. Allow me to give the board a perfect example:
> 
> The left will often scream about the “religious law” banning gambling and then whine about how a church will hold bingo night or something. But gambling was never banned due to religion. It wasn’t even banned due to some sense of morality. It was banned because it created serious crime.
> 
> A person would place a bet and refuse to pay when they lost. Then someone would go break their legs. Now you have a _serious_ assault. In other cases, one person would claim to be owed while another person would claim they never made a bet. How does the court handle that? It created a mess. So it was outlawed. Had absolutely nothing to do with religion. Nothing. But the left is too ignorant to know it. They only know the propaganda they are all too eager to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> Blue Laws
> 
> *Blue laws*, also known as *Sunday laws*, are laws designed to restrict or ban some or all Sunday activities for religious reasons, particularly to promote the observance of a day of worship or rest. Blue laws may also restrict shopping or ban sale of certain items on specific days, most often on Sundays in the western world. Blue laws are enforced in parts of the *United States* and Canada as well as some European countries, particularly in Austria, Germany, Switzerland, and Norway, keeping most stores closed on Sundays.​
Click to expand...

/----/ So?


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ *" Gender Dysphoria "*
> A fake made up condition perpetuated by libtards to further undermine our culture. Pure hoax
> The Great Transgender Hoax
> As a psychological phenomena, it is based solely on feelings of “cross gender identification.” ...acceptance of this phenomena would be akin to a cardiologist performing open heart surgery because a person had a feeling they had a clogged artery.



Do you feel smart when you copy someone else's thoughts.  

I'll be honest, I've only known one trans person in my life, when he identified as male.  I have no idea what motivates them... but at the end of the day, they aren't bothering you, are they?  They don't make your life any worse, but you spend an awful lot of time worrying about it. 

I'll take the word of people who have training in Psychology over people woh have training in mythology... er theology.


----------



## bodecea

Cellblock2429 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but *we do have religious based laws*...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we *don’t*. At all. But like all lefties, you’re ignorant as hell of the facts and well versed on the propaganda. Allow me to give the board a perfect example:
> 
> The left will often scream about the “religious law” banning gambling and then whine about how a church will hold bingo night or something. But gambling was never banned due to religion. It wasn’t even banned due to some sense of morality. It was banned because it created serious crime.
> 
> A person would place a bet and refuse to pay when they lost. Then someone would go break their legs. Now you have a _serious_ assault. In other cases, one person would claim to be owed while another person would claim they never made a bet. How does the court handle that? It created a mess. So it was outlawed. Had absolutely nothing to do with religion. Nothing. But the left is too ignorant to know it. They only know the propaganda they are all too eager to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> Blue Laws
> 
> *Blue laws*, also known as *Sunday laws*, are laws designed to restrict or ban some or all Sunday activities for religious reasons, particularly to promote the observance of a day of worship or rest. Blue laws may also restrict shopping or ban sale of certain items on specific days, most often on Sundays in the western world. Blue laws are enforced in parts of the *United States* and Canada as well as some European countries, particularly in Austria, Germany, Switzerland, and Norway, keeping most stores closed on Sundays.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ So?
> View attachment 255812
Click to expand...

Nothing shows your lack of concern or care more than multiple posts......


----------



## Seawytch

Cellblock2429 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have "sharia", but *we do have religious based laws*...Christian religious based laws.  How is that different than religious based laws that are Muslim?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually we *don’t*. At all. But like all lefties, you’re ignorant as hell of the facts and well versed on the propaganda. Allow me to give the board a perfect example:
> 
> The left will often scream about the “religious law” banning gambling and then whine about how a church will hold bingo night or something. But gambling was never banned due to religion. It wasn’t even banned due to some sense of morality. It was banned because it created serious crime.
> 
> A person would place a bet and refuse to pay when they lost. Then someone would go break their legs. Now you have a _serious_ assault. In other cases, one person would claim to be owed while another person would claim they never made a bet. How does the court handle that? It created a mess. So it was outlawed. Had absolutely nothing to do with religion. Nothing. But the left is too ignorant to know it. They only know the propaganda they are all too eager to swallow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> Blue Laws
> 
> *Blue laws*, also known as *Sunday laws*, are laws designed to restrict or ban some or all Sunday activities for religious reasons, particularly to promote the observance of a day of worship or rest. Blue laws may also restrict shopping or ban sale of certain items on specific days, most often on Sundays in the western world. Blue laws are enforced in parts of the *United States* and Canada as well as some European countries, particularly in Austria, Germany, Switzerland, and Norway, keeping most stores closed on Sundays.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ So?
> View attachment 255812
Click to expand...


So, Rottweiler claimed we don't have US laws based on religion. We do.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ *" Gender Dysphoria "*
> A fake made up condition perpetuated by libtards to further undermine our culture. Pure hoax
> The Great Transgender Hoax
> As a psychological phenomena, it is based solely on feelings of “cross gender identification.” ...acceptance of this phenomena would be akin to a cardiologist performing open heart surgery because a person had a feeling they had a clogged artery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel smart when you copy someone else's thoughts.
> 
> I'll be honest, I've only known one trans person in my life, when he identified as male.  I have no idea what motivates them... but at the end of the day, they aren't bothering you, are they?  They don't make your life any worse, but you spend an awful lot of time worrying about it.
> 
> I'll take the word of people who have training in Psychology over people woh have training in mythology... er theology.
Click to expand...

/——/ They do bother me when teachers and cops are penalized for not using the incorrect pronouns


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> We do.


We don’t. At all. No matter how many times you post your idiotic misinformation, it won’t stop being idiotic misinformation.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> So, Rottweiler claimed we don't have US laws based on religion. We do.


We don’t, Kitty. No matter how many times you repost that same nonsense. Here, allow me to illustrate:

Purple Laws

*Purple laws*, also known as *Dumb Ass laws*, are laws designed to laugh at nitwits for reasons of low IQ, particularly the misinformation of the left. Purple laws may also expose just how stupid the left is - posting the same nonsense over and over in the false belief that the misinformation would somehow become magically true.. Purple laws are enforced in parts of the *United States* and Israel as well as some nations in Asia.​


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ They do bother me when teachers and cops are penalized for not using the incorrect pronouns



So they are told to do their jobs right and this bothers you?  Okay.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> So they are told to do their jobs right and this bothers you?  Okay.



  It takes a pretty f•••ed-up mindset to think that doing anyone's job correctly ought to involve addressing someone as a woman who is very obviously a man.

  Again, from the article in the OP, here is a picture of that _“woman”_…


----------



## Bob Blaylock

CowboyTed said:


> It wasn't accurate she is recognised by the State of Florida as a woman... He insisted on calling her a man, she had ID to back up her assertion but he still didn't listen...
> 
> Sorry but officer is in the wrong... If you have a problem, go change the law...



  So, let us suppose that a law is enacted, that declares that two plus two equals sixteen.

  Now, let us suppose that you have two cans of ginger beer, and someone gives you two more cans of ginger beer.

  How many cans of ginger beer do you then have?  According to the law, you must now have sixteen, right?

  Count them.  You only have four, not sixteen.

  The law cannot break reality.  A law that declares a falsehood to be true is nonsense.

  A law that declares this to be a woman, is similarly nonsense.






  You cannot turn falsehood into truth, merely by enacting a law that declares it so, nor by twisting an extant law to that purpose.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ They do bother me when teachers and cops are penalized for not using the incorrect pronouns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So they are told to do their jobs right and this bothers you?  Okay.
Click to expand...

/——/ When a pervert switches pronouns on a whim and normal people get in trouble? How are you suppose to do the job? It should happen to you. Teacher Fired for Using Wrong Pronoun for Transgender; 100 Students Protest Firing | Restoring Liberty


----------



## buckeye45_73

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t. At all. No matter how many times you post your idiotic misinformation, it won’t stop being idiotic misinformation.
Click to expand...


No we do, our society is based in judeo Christian beliefs. it's one reason we have equality and got rid of slavery and why people in this hemisphere dont practice human sacrifice.....its been a net plus for all to live under tha th type and of society


----------



## Uncensored2008

Well, they are "grooming" young boys in the Arizona schools.


----------



## Seawytch

buckeye45_73 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We do.
> 
> 
> 
> We don’t. At all. No matter how many times you post your idiotic misinformation, it won’t stop being idiotic misinformation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No we do, our society is based in judeo Christian beliefs. it's one reason we have equality and got rid of slavery and why people in this hemisphere dont practice human sacrifice.....its been a net plus for all to live under tha th type and of society
Click to expand...


Oh no, puppy...What will you do? A member of your tribe is agreeing that we have religious based laws. 

Religious slave owners thought god was on their side. Weird how religion can be interpreted to support both sides of an issue...


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> It takes a pretty f•••ed-up mindset to think that doing anyone's job correctly ought to involve addressing someone as a woman who is very obviously a man.
> 
> Again, from the article in the OP, here is a picture of that _“woman”_…



Oh my God, she's a MORMON!  Only Mormon women are that fucking ugly. 



Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ When a pervert switches pronouns on a whim and normal people get in trouble? How are you suppose to do the job? It should happen to you.



If I knew a coworker was Transgender and sensitive about it, I'd watch my tone.  I've gotten into trouble because some entitled punk didn't like what I said to him in an email, even though I was in the right. 

He was told how to refer to this student, he refused, he got fired... not seeing a problem here.  It's called "Insubordination".  It's grounds for firing in most places.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a pretty f•••ed-up mindset to think that doing anyone's job correctly ought to involve addressing someone as a woman who is very obviously a man.
> 
> Again, from the article in the OP, here is a picture of that _“woman”_…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God, she's a MORMON!  Only Mormon women are that fucking ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ When a pervert switches pronouns on a whim and normal people get in trouble? How are you suppose to do the job? It should happen to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I knew a coworker was Transgender and sensitive about it, I'd watch my tone.  I've gotten into trouble because some entitled punk didn't like what I said to him in an email, even though I was in the right.
> 
> He was told how to refer to this student, he refused, he got fired... not seeing a problem here.  It's called "Insubordination".  It's grounds for firing in most places.
Click to expand...

/----/ Maybe Chuck can explain what a guy has between his legs:


----------



## Cecilie1200

Mac1958 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a mechanical standpoint the rectum/anus/sphincter is "designed" for a one way function.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered why there are so many names for it.
> 
> You'd think one would be enough.
> 
> Just saying.
> .
Click to expand...


They technically each refer to something slightly different, but related.

"Rectum" refers to the last segment of the large intestine.

"Sphincter" refers to any ring of muscle surrounding and guarding an opening in the body.  The best-known would be the anal sphincter, but there are actually many in the human body.

"Anus" refers to the sphincter muscle surrounding the opening at the end of the rectum.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word isn't enough to describe the penis or the vagina, why should the anus be different?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one word _is_ enough. Just because people developed additional words for a variety of reasons (ignorance, comedy, code, etc.) doesn’t mean it “wasn’t” enough.
Click to expand...


In terms of science, one word isn't enough, because it's all about specificity.

In terms of Seabiscuit's babble, one word is too many.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Cecilie1200 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a mechanical standpoint the rectum/anus/sphincter is "designed" for a one way function.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered why there are so many names for it.
> 
> You'd think one would be enough.
> 
> Just saying.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They technically each refer to something slightly different, but related.
> 
> "Rectum" refers to the last segment of the large intestine.
> 
> "Sphincter" refers to any ring of muscle surrounding and guarding an opening in the body.  The best-known would be the anal sphincter, but there are actually many in the human body.
> 
> "Anus" refers to the sphincter muscle surrounding the opening at the end of the rectum.
Click to expand...

/——/ and the head bone is connected to the neck bone .....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ You’re pathetic with your pretzel logic. And a blue state gov can rule that perverts have to declare their birth sex to the police. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sorry, people suffering from Gender Dysphoria are not perverts. It's a legitimate medical condition.
> 
> Now, honestly, I'm not even sold cutting on people is the best way to treat it, but disrespecting them certainly isn't helping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *" Gender Dysphoria "*
> A fake made up condition perpetuated by libtards to further undermine our culture.  Pure hoax
> The Great Transgender Hoax
> As a psychological phenomena, it is based solely on feelings of “cross gender identification.”  ...acceptance of this phenomena would be akin to a cardiologist performing open heart surgery because a person had a feeling they had a clogged artery.
Click to expand...


AND that "feeling" being based on the most simplistic, ignorant explanation of what a clogged artery feels like.  Because let's not forget that these people "feeling" that they are the other gender is based on superficial stereotypes of what those genders are.  

Some dude who's telling you that he "feels" more female than male isn't telling you that he's longing to have PMS, or to discover that his birth control failed and he's now looking at nine months of unplanned pregnancy, or to have less physical strength than half the population, some of whom are dangerous to his safety.  He's not talking about any of a number of things that make up the reality of living your entire life as a REAL, biological woman.  

He's telling you that he's always wanted to play with dolls and wear dresses and makeup.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cellblock2429 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a mechanical standpoint the rectum/anus/sphincter is "designed" for a one way function.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always wondered why there are so many names for it.
> 
> You'd think one would be enough.
> 
> Just saying.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They technically each refer to something slightly different, but related.
> 
> "Rectum" refers to the last segment of the large intestine.
> 
> "Sphincter" refers to any ring of muscle surrounding and guarding an opening in the body.  The best-known would be the anal sphincter, but there are actually many in the human body.
> 
> "Anus" refers to the sphincter muscle surrounding the opening at the end of the rectum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ and the head bone is connected to the neck bone .....
Click to expand...


I can tell you the names of all the different bones in the head and the neck.  We probably don't want to go there.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word isn't enough to describe the penis or the vagina, why should the anus be different?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one word _is_ enough. Just because people developed additional words for a variety of reasons (ignorance, comedy, code, etc.) doesn’t mean it “wasn’t” enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In terms of science, one word isn't enough, because it's all about specificity.
> 
> In terms of Seabiscuit's babble, one word is too many.
Click to expand...


Well, golly...thanks for that completely unnecessary (and non sequitur) commentary on my factual statement. Had your Carnation instant bitch for breakfast did you?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word isn't enough to describe the penis or the vagina, why should the anus be different?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one word _is_ enough. Just because people developed additional words for a variety of reasons (ignorance, comedy, code, etc.) doesn’t mean it “wasn’t” enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In terms of science, one word isn't enough, because it's all about specificity.
> 
> In terms of Seabiscuit's babble, one word is too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, golly...thanks for that completely unnecessary (and non sequitur) commentary on my factual statement. Had your Carnation instant bitch for breakfast did you?
Click to expand...


Well, golly, I do hope you hold your breath waiting for me to be abashed because the likes of you doesn't think I'm nice enough.


----------



## Seawytch

Cecilie1200 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word isn't enough to describe the penis or the vagina, why should the anus be different?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one word _is_ enough. Just because people developed additional words for a variety of reasons (ignorance, comedy, code, etc.) doesn’t mean it “wasn’t” enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In terms of science, one word isn't enough, because it's all about specificity.
> 
> In terms of Seabiscuit's babble, one word is too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, golly...thanks for that completely unnecessary (and non sequitur) commentary on my factual statement. Had your Carnation instant bitch for breakfast did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, golly, I do hope you hold your breath waiting for me to be abashed because the likes of you doesn't think I'm nice enough.
Click to expand...


Not a chance, you're too narcissistic for that.


----------



## The Irish Ram

God created male and female.  Democrats created all the rest...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Religious slave owners thought god was on their side. Weird how religion can be interpreted to support both sides of an issue...


This isn’t 1776, kitty.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> This isn’t 1776, kitty.



Wow... Good point. This isn't 1776.  So why do you want to live by the rules set down in 1776 instead of in a modern state in a modern democracy.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t 1776, kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... Good point. This isn't 1776.  So why do you want to live by the rules set down in 1776 instead of in a modern state in a modern democracy.
Click to expand...

/——/ Because democracy is mob rule. 50.1% vote that  slavery is legal then it’s the law of the land.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Because democracy is mob rule. 50.1% vote that slavery is legal then it’s the law of the land.



Oh, please.  Slavery would have been gotten rid of a lot earlier than it was if we had Democracy... most people thought it was wrong at the time. 

The reality is, you are a useful idiot for the one percent, and the only wayt they keep getting away with their nonsense is by the people not having a say.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Because democracy is mob rule. 50.1% vote that slavery is legal then it’s the law of the land.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, please.  Slavery would have been gotten rid of a lot earlier than it was if we had Democracy... most people thought it was wrong at the time.
> 
> The reality is, you are a useful idiot for the one percent, and the only wayt they keep getting away with their nonsense is by the people not having a say.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Care to explain how we had slavery before we were a Republic ?


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Care to explain how we had slavery before we were a Republic ?



Because Rich White people generally suck?  

We had chattel slavery from Africa because the Native Americans were dying off faster than white people could enslave them.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Care to explain how we had slavery before we were a Republic ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Rich White people generally suck?
> 
> We had chattel slavery from Africa because the Native Americans were dying off faster than white people could enslave them.
Click to expand...

/——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.



No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.  

The same states that keep voting Republican today.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
Click to expand...

/——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> One word isn't enough to describe the penis or the vagina, why should the anus be different?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, one word _is_ enough. Just because people developed additional words for a variety of reasons (ignorance, comedy, code, etc.) doesn’t mean it “wasn’t” enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In terms of science, one word isn't enough, because it's all about specificity.
> 
> In terms of Seabiscuit's babble, one word is too many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, golly...thanks for that completely unnecessary (and non sequitur) commentary on my factual statement. Had your Carnation instant bitch for breakfast did you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, golly, I do hope you hold your breath waiting for me to be abashed because the likes of you doesn't think I'm nice enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a chance, you're too narcissistic for that.
Click to expand...


It's hard to be humble when you're perfect in every way.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
Click to expand...




*"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*

*


*


----------



## Cecilie1200

PoliticalChic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*
> 
> *View attachment 256173*
Click to expand...


Now THERE'S a college worth $100,000 tuition!


----------



## skookerasbil

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...



Good......the more this kind of shit happens, the closer we get to the trigger. Most people think this kind of shit is ghey.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT



Abe Lincoln wouldn't recognize the GOP of today.  For that matter, neither would Ronald Reagan.  

It's kind of like that old song, "What have you done for me lately". The problem with the GOP is that at some point, after the Democrats finally grew a pair and threw all the racists out, the GOP welcomed them with open arms.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe Lincoln wouldn't recognize the GOP of today.  For that matter, neither would Ronald Reagan.
> 
> It's kind of like that old song, "What have you done for me lately". The problem with the GOP is that at some point, after the Democrats finally grew a pair and threw all the racists out, the GOP welcomed them with open arms.
Click to expand...

/——/ Oh stop it you liar. You can’t throw people out of a political party. You’re just making crap up. When did the democRATs throw segregationist William Fulbright, Al Gore Sr and Robert KKK Byrd out of the Party? You need to embrace democRATs racist heritage.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Oh stop it you liar. You can’t throw people out of a political party. You’re just making crap up. When did the democRATs throw segregationist William Fulbright, Al Gore Sr and Robert KKK Byrd out of the Party? You need to embrace democRATs racist heritage.



When these guys stopped supporting racism, that's when we threw the racists out.  The guys who wanted to still be racists like Strom Thrumond became Republicans, who welcomed him with open arms.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh stop it you liar. You can’t throw people out of a political party. You’re just making crap up. When did the democRATs throw segregationist William Fulbright, Al Gore Sr and Robert KKK Byrd out of the Party? You need to embrace democRATs racist heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these guys stopped supporting racism, that's when we threw the racists out.  The guys who wanted to still be racists like Strom Thrumond became Republicans, who welcomed him with open arms.
Click to expand...

/——/ I grew up in the segregated  south. You have no ideas what you’re talking about. You sound like a desperate moron.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ I grew up in the segregated south. .



Yes, it shows.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ I grew up in the segregated south. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows.
Click to expand...

/——/ So that is how you admit you’re lying. You hurl insults.  I am a desegregationist and a Republican. A Short History of Democrats, Republicans, and Racism


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ I grew up in the segregated south. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows.
Click to expand...

/——/ So that is how you admit you’re lying. You hurl insults.  I am a desegregationist and a Republican. A Short History of Democrats, Republicans, and Racism


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ So that is how you admit you’re lying. You hurl insults. I am a desegregationist and a Republican.



Somehow, I doubt you are old enough to remember "Segregation" when it was a thing.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ So that is how you admit you’re lying. You hurl insults. I am a desegregationist and a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow, I doubt you are old enough to remember "Segregation" when it was a thing.
Click to expand...

/—-/ I’m 68 and grew up in South Carolina during segregation. I doubt if you are even aware of what went on.


----------



## Seawytch

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ I grew up in the segregated south. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ So that is how you admit you’re lying. You hurl insults.  I am a desegregationist and a Republican. A Short History of Democrats, Republicans, and Racism
Click to expand...


The racism is mostly regional, not political.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ I’m 68 and grew up in South Carolina during segregation. I doubt if you are even aware of what went on.



sure we are... dumb white bigots like you treated blacks like second class citizens so you could feel better about themselves.  

The same people who vote Republican today... Old, White, in the South, racist as shit, vote for the guy who claimed the black man was born in Kenya with no evidence


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ I’m 68 and grew up in South Carolina during segregation. I doubt if you are even aware of what went on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure we are... dumb white bigots like you treated blacks like second class citizens so you could feel better about themselves.
> 
> The same people who vote Republican today... Old, White, in the South, racist as shit, vote for the guy who claimed the black man was born in Kenya with no evidence
Click to expand...

/——/ You’re just lashing out, you sad little man.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ You’re just lashing out, you sad little man.



No, more like directed fire. 

You see, if the GOP sold it's economic rat poison to the Middle Class without dollops or racism, misogyny and homophobia, all they would have is, "You should work harder for less money and have no garuntee of a good life when you retire".  IN fact, this was EXACTLY the Republican Platform of Barry "Deep Down you Know He's Nuts" Goldwater in 1964. 

He lost 44 states. the only states he carried were his home state of Arizona and five southern states pissed off because LBJ signed the Civil Rights act of 1964.  

Pretty much after that, the GOP has been using racism to scare the white middle class into voting against its own economic interests.


----------



## impuretrash

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ I’m 68 and grew up in South Carolina during segregation. I doubt if you are even aware of what went on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure we are... dumb white bigots like you treated blacks like second class citizens so you could feel better about themselves.
> 
> The same people who vote Republican today... Old, White, in the South, racist as shit, vote for the guy who claimed the black man was born in Kenya with no evidence
Click to expand...


Keep on peddling the lie that republican voters wake up every day thinking of new and inventive ways to oppress black people.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re just lashing out, you sad little man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, more like directed fire.
> 
> You see, if the GOP sold it's economic rat poison to the Middle Class without dollops or racism, misogyny and homophobia, all they would have is, "You should work harder for less money and have no garuntee of a good life when you retire".  IN fact, this was EXACTLY the Republican Platform of Barry "Deep Down you Know He's Nuts" Goldwater in 1964.
> 
> He lost 44 states. the only states he carried were his home state of Arizona and five southern states pissed off because LBJ signed the Civil Rights act of 1964.
> 
> Pretty much after that, the GOP has been using racism to scare the white middle class into voting against its own economic interests.
Click to expand...


Keep the faith. You'll need it.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ I’m 68 and grew up in South Carolina during segregation. I doubt if you are even aware of what went on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure we are... dumb white bigots like you treated blacks like second class citizens so you could feel better about themselves.
> 
> The same people who vote Republican today... Old, White, in the South, racist as shit, vote for the guy who claimed the black man was born in Kenya with no evidence
Click to expand...

/——/ BTW, I never saw and heard more racism than when I moved to NY. Union democRATs screaming damn ni**ers, puerto ricans and Jews.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re just lashing out, you sad little man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, more like directed fire.
> 
> You see, if the GOP sold it's economic rat poison to the Middle Class without dollops or racism, misogyny and homophobia, all they would have is, "You should work harder for less money and have no garuntee of a good life when you retire".  IN fact, this was EXACTLY the Republican Platform of Barry "Deep Down you Know He's Nuts" Goldwater in 1964.
> 
> He lost 44 states. the only states he carried were his home state of Arizona and five southern states pissed off because LBJ signed the Civil Rights act of 1964.
> 
> Pretty much after that, the GOP has been using racism to scare the white middle class into voting against its own economic interests.
Click to expand...

/----/ "scare the white middle class into voting against its own economic interests."
Can you explain what the hell that means? All democRATs offer is higher taxes, more regulations, and fewer choices.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abe Lincoln wouldn't recognize the GOP of today.  For that matter, neither would Ronald Reagan.
> 
> It's kind of like that old song, "What have you done for me lately". The problem with the GOP is that at some point, after the Democrats finally grew a pair and threw all the racists out, the GOP welcomed them with open arms.
Click to expand...

/-----/ "Abe Lincoln wouldn't recognize the GOP of today. For that matter, neither would Ronald Reagan. "
Two can play your childish game. FDR wouldn't recognize the democRAT party of today. For that matter, neither would JFK.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Oh stop it you liar. You can’t throw people out of a political party. You’re just making crap up. When did the democRATs throw segregationist William Fulbright, Al Gore Sr and Robert KKK Byrd out of the Party? You need to embrace democRATs racist heritage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When these guys stopped supporting racism, that's when we threw the racists out.  The guys who wanted to still be racists like Strom Thrumond became Republicans, who welcomed him with open arms.
Click to expand...

/----/ The Democrats have been sedulously rewriting history for decades. *Their preferred version pretends that all the Democratic racists and segregationists left their party and became Republicans starting in the 1960s*. How convenient. If it were true that the South began to turn Republican due to Lyndon Johnson’s passage of the Civil Rights Act, you would expect that the Deep South, the states most associated with racism, would have been the first to move. That’s not what happened. The first southern states to trend Republican were on the periphery: North Carolina, Virginia, Texas, Tennessee, and Florida. (George Wallace lost these voters in his 1968 bid.) The voters who first migrated to the Republican party were suburban, prosperous New South types. *The more Republican the South has become, the less racist*
Democratic Party's Racist History | [site:name] | National Review


----------



## Cellblock2429

PoliticalChic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*
> 
> *View attachment 256173*
Click to expand...

/----/ College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'
I had to google it to see for muself.
“According to building archives, the word democrat was used because Lincoln was an advocate for democracy — the political or social equality of all people. The word was not chosen to reflect a political affiliation.”


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ I grew up in the segregated south. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it shows.
Click to expand...

/----/ "Yes, it shows."
And Blacks grew up there too - you moron. And the Southern DemocRATs hated Catholics just as much. (I'm Catholic).


----------



## PoliticalChic

Cellblock2429 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*
> 
> *View attachment 256173*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'
> I had to google it to see for muself.
> “According to building archives, the word democrat was used because Lincoln was an advocate for democracy — the political or social equality of all people. The word was not chosen to reflect a political affiliation.”
Click to expand...



HuffPo tried to claim they weren't wrong.



Rule #1                                                                                                                                                            
 Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cellblock2429 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*
> 
> *View attachment 256173*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'
> I had to google it to see for muself.
> “According to building archives, the word democrat was used because Lincoln was an advocate for democracy — the political or social equality of all people. The word was not chosen to reflect a political affiliation.”
Click to expand...


I'm guessing their entire university reeks of horse manure, given that gigantic shovelful.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Cecilie1200 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*
> 
> *View attachment 256173*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'
> I had to google it to see for muself.
> “According to building archives, the word democrat was used because Lincoln was an advocate for democracy — the political or social equality of all people. The word was not chosen to reflect a political affiliation.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm guessing their entire university reeks of horse manure, given that gigantic shovelful.
Click to expand...




Colleges: The English translation of “Madrassa”
Coulter


----------



## regent

For some reason Republicans seem to ignore the greatness of Lincoln, if true, why?


r






r


----------



## Cecilie1200

regent said:


> For some reason Republicans seem to ignore the greatness of Lincoln, if true, why?
> 
> 
> r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r



We don't.  We ignore the BS that leftists think is the "greatness of Lincoln", because they're wrong.


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> Keep on peddling the lie that republican voters wake up every day thinking of new and inventive ways to oppress black people.



Naw, I would never accuse you people of "thinking" or 'being inventive".


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ "scare the white middle class into voting against its own economic interests."
> Can you explain what the hell that means? All democRATs offer is higher taxes, more regulations, and fewer choices.



Okay..... let's look at that.  Frankly, I'm happy there are regulations. I like clean air, safe food, safe products, clean water.  I think most people are happy for these things.  So for people who don't own a factory spilling toxins into the water table, regulations are actually a good thing.   The GOP doesn't run on, "Hey, you know would be cool, dirty air and water!"  

True story... when I was a kid in the 1960's, sometimes the pollution in Chicago was so bad you couldn't see the sky some days.  Just kind of a smokey haze.  But those darned Liberal Democrats (and some sensible Republicans, before the NUTS took over the party) decided clean air was generally a good thing. 

Okay, so let's talk about taxes.  I agree, they are too high now.  Why are they doo high? Because genius Republicans decided that rich people were paying too much and shifted the burden onto working class folks.  

More to the point, they got rid of the good union jobs, the worker's protections, came up with nice sounding terms like "Right to WorK' and "At Will Employment" 

Now, this shit didn't fly in 1964 when Crazy Barry proposed them.  So Tricky Dick took a new approach.  Hey, them darkies and hippies and queers want to attack your nice middle class white society... Vote for me and I'll save them.   Reagan, Bush Trump, have all done variations on this.   (To his credit, Bush-43 tried to move away from it, and his party hated him for it.)


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Okay..... let's look at that.  Frankly, I'm happy there are regulations. I like clean air, safe food, safe products, clean water.  I think most people are happy for these things.  So for people who don't own a factory spilling toxins into the water table, regulations are actually a good thing.   The GOP doesn't run on, "Hey, you know would be cool, dirty air and water!"
> 
> True story... when I was a kid in the 1960's, sometimes the pollution in Chicago was so bad you couldn't see the sky some days.  Just kind of a smokey haze.  But those darned Liberal Democrats (and some sensible Republicans, before the NUTS took over the party) decided clean air was generally a good thing.
> 
> Okay, so let's talk about taxes.  I agree, they are too high now.  Why are they doo high? Because genius Republicans decided that rich people were paying too much and shifted the burden onto working class folks.
> 
> More to the point, they got rid of the good union jobs, the worker's protections, came up with nice sounding terms like "Right to WorK' and "At Will Employment"
> 
> Now, this shit didn't fly in 1964 when Crazy Barry proposed them.  So Tricky Dick took a new approach.  Hey, them darkies and hippies and queers want to attack your nice middle class white society... Vote for me and I'll save them.   Reagan, Bush Trump, have all done variations on this.   (To his credit, Bush-43 tried to move away from it, and his party hated him for it.)


----------



## impuretrash

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ "scare the white middle class into voting against its own economic interests."
> Can you explain what the hell that means? All democRATs offer is higher taxes, more regulations, and fewer choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..... let's look at that.  Frankly, I'm happy there are regulations. I like clean air, safe food, safe products, clean water.  I think most people are happy for these things.  So for people who don't own a factory spilling toxins into the water table, regulations are actually a good thing.   The GOP doesn't run on, "Hey, you know would be cool, dirty air and water!"
> 
> True story... when I was a kid in the 1960's, sometimes the pollution in Chicago was so bad you couldn't see the sky some days.  Just kind of a smokey haze.  But those darned Liberal Democrats (and some sensible Republicans, before the NUTS took over the party) decided clean air was generally a good thing.
> 
> Okay, so let's talk about taxes.  I agree, they are too high now.  Why are they doo high? Because genius Republicans decided that rich people were paying too much and shifted the burden onto working class folks.
> 
> More to the point, they got rid of the good union jobs, the worker's protections, came up with nice sounding terms like "Right to WorK' and "At Will Employment"
> 
> Now, this shit didn't fly in 1964 when Crazy Barry proposed them.  So Tricky Dick took a new approach.  Hey, them darkies and hippies and queers want to attack your nice middle class white society... Vote for me and I'll save them.   Reagan, Bush Trump, have all done variations on this.   (To his credit, Bush-43 tried to move away from it, and his party hated him for it.)
Click to expand...


>has unbridled contempt for white working class americans
>why do they vote against us


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay..... let's look at that.  Frankly, I'm happy there are regulations. I like clean air, safe food, safe products, clean water.  I think most people are happy for these things.  So for people who don't own a factory spilling toxins into the water table, regulations are actually a good thing.   The GOP doesn't run on, "Hey, you know would be cool, dirty air and water!"
> 
> True story... when I was a kid in the 1960's, sometimes the pollution in Chicago was so bad you couldn't see the sky some days.  Just kind of a smokey haze.  But those darned Liberal Democrats (and some sensible Republicans, before the NUTS took over the party) decided clean air was generally a good thing.
> 
> Okay, so let's talk about taxes.  I agree, they are too high now.  Why are they doo high? Because genius Republicans decided that rich people were paying too much and shifted the burden onto working class folks.
> 
> More to the point, they got rid of the good union jobs, the worker's protections, came up with nice sounding terms like "Right to WorK' and "At Will Employment"
> 
> Now, this shit didn't fly in 1964 when Crazy Barry proposed them.  So Tricky Dick took a new approach.  Hey, them darkies and hippies and queers want to attack your nice middle class white society... Vote for me and I'll save them.   Reagan, Bush Trump, have all done variations on this.   (To his credit, Bush-43 tried to move away from it, and his party hated him for it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 256609
Click to expand...


Guys who belong to cults started by child molesters have no business calling anyone crazy. 

Hey, what's the difference between Joseph Smith and David Koresh? 

Original and Extra-Crispy!


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> >has unbridled contempt for white working class americans
> >why do they vote against us



Because you are fantastically stupid and racist. 

You see, funny thing, I GET why the white working class is so angry. I get that they look back at the good unions jobs their dad's had at the factory, and the best job they can get is working at the WalMart.  

Where I have contempt for you is that a lot of you don't get WHY you don't have it as good as your Dad's and your granddad's.  Because those guys had unions they fought very hard to get, and the government had their backs.  

Now, some things were just happenstance. The US was in a unique position at the end of WWII of being the last man standing, and it took a while for the rest of the world to catch up again.  Factory jobs were simple and labor intensive, before a lot of these things were replaced by machines. 

But the reality is, the GOP appealed to your racism and sexism and homophobia and got you all to trade away all these advantages, and a lot of you are just too lazy to get the skills needed for the new work world. But someone like Trump comes along and tells you to blame the darkies, and that's easy.  That requires no thought.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> >has unbridled contempt for white working class americans
> >why do they vote against us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are fantastically stupid and racist.
> 
> You see, funny thing, I GET why the white working class is so angry. I get that they look back at the good unions jobs their dad's had at the factory, and the best job they can get is working at the WalMart.
> 
> Where I have contempt for you is that a lot of you don't get WHY you don't have it as good as your Dad's and your granddad's.  Because those guys had unions they fought very hard to get, and the government had their backs.
> 
> Now, some things were just happenstance. The US was in a unique position at the end of WWII of being the last man standing, and it took a while for the rest of the world to catch up again.  Factory jobs were simple and labor intensive, before a lot of these things were replaced by machines.
> 
> But the reality is, the GOP appealed to your racism and sexism and homophobia and got you all to trade away all these advantages, and a lot of you are just too lazy to get the skills needed for the new work world. But someone like Trump comes along and tells you to blame the darkies, and that's easy.  That requires no thought.
Click to expand...


Do democrats make sure they hire only unionized illegal aliens to do their yard work? Yelling "Racism" is lazy, and after years of doing so, meaningless.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> >has unbridled contempt for white working class americans
> >why do they vote against us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are fantastically stupid and racist.
> 
> You see, funny thing, I GET why the white working class is so angry. I get that they look back at the good unions jobs their dad's had at the factory, and the best job they can get is working at the WalMart.
> 
> Where I have contempt for you is that a lot of you don't get WHY you don't have it as good as your Dad's and your granddad's.  Because those guys had unions they fought very hard to get, and the government had their backs.
> 
> Now, some things were just happenstance. The US was in a unique position at the end of WWII of being the last man standing, and it took a while for the rest of the world to catch up again.  Factory jobs were simple and labor intensive, before a lot of these things were replaced by machines.
> 
> But the reality is, the GOP appealed to your racism and sexism and homophobia and got you all to trade away all these advantages, and a lot of you are just too lazy to get the skills needed for the new work world. But someone like Trump comes along and tells you to blame the darkies, and that's easy.  That requires no thought.
Click to expand...

/----/* "back at the good unions jobs..."*
Yeah - the Union jobs were so good the members bailed out the first chance they got and refused to join any other union. They were soooooooooooooo good.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Do democrats make sure they hire only unionized illegal aliens to do their yard work? Yelling "Racism" is lazy, and after years of doing so, meaningless.



Naw, guy, just because you stopped saying the N-word out loud, doesn't make you less racist. 

The problem is, you cling go your guns and your bibles and don't realize who is fucking you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do democrats make sure they hire only unionized illegal aliens to do their yard work? Yelling "Racism" is lazy, and after years of doing so, meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, just because you stopped saying the N-word out loud, doesn't make you less racist.
> 
> The problem is, you cling go your guns and your bibles and don't realize who is fucking you.
Click to expand...

/--- The only one trying to Fu*k us is the democRAT party.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> The only one trying to Fu*k us is the democRAT party.



Really? 

Who got rid of the good union jobs that paid good money? That's where you dumb white trash got fucked.  

You see, funny thing, when my Dad got back from WWII, he joined a union, got a really good paying job as a sheet metal worker, was able to raise five kids and buy vacation property in Wisconsin.  Couldn't happen today.  

Kids today... they go to college, get saddled with tens of thousands in debt, get a job in an office if they are lucky that may or may not pay the bills.  

But the Right Wing points to that poor Mexican cleaning up your dishes and say, "That guy! It's all THAT Guy's fault you can't get a good job!" and dumb racists shits like you buy into that!


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one trying to Fu*k us is the democRAT party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Who got rid of the good union jobs that paid good money? That's where you dumb white trash got fucked.
> 
> You see, funny thing, when my Dad got back from WWII, he joined a union, got a really good paying job as a sheet metal worker, was able to raise five kids and buy vacation property in Wisconsin.  Couldn't happen today.
> 
> Kids today... they go to college, get saddled with tens of thousands in debt, get a job in an office if they are lucky that may or may not pay the bills.
> 
> But the Right Wing points to that poor Mexican cleaning up your dishes and say, "That guy! It's all THAT Guy's fault you can't get a good job!" and dumb racists shits like you buy into that!
Click to expand...

/----/ *"Who got rid of the good union jobs that paid good money?"*
Please get your Google fixed so we don't have to spoon feed you everything. TIA
Four Reasons For The Decline In Union Membership
Simply put, American workers now see the unions as part of the problem, not part of the solution. There are a number of reasons that account for this negative perception.
1. *Unions often seem irrelevant. I*n good times, workers don’t need unions to secure increases in wages and benefits because everybody profits from economic prosperity. In bad times, unions can’t protect their members from layoffs, wage and benefit reductions and tougher working conditions...
2. Unions have a poor public image as being bloated, *inefficient and often downright corrupt.* Stories about labor racketeering, mob influence and trials of union officials for embezzlement and bribery are common fare on the evening news
3. Workers are often “out of sync” with union politics. *The labor movement is perceived as being a vassal the Democratic Party* and a champion of liberal causes. 
4. *Most Americans now turn to government,* not unions, for basic protections.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do democrats make sure they hire only unionized illegal aliens to do their yard work? Yelling "Racism" is lazy, and after years of doing so, meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, guy, just because you stopped saying the N-word out loud, doesn't make you less racist.
> 
> The problem is, you cling go your guns and your bibles and don't realize who is fucking you.
Click to expand...


This is where you got hit with the stupid stick. You can't demonstrate that I'm racist any more than my black grandchildren would. You also stupidly assume I own guns. I do not, so feel free to stick that one where it might do you some good. 

You seeing racism around every corner is no more authoritative than the guy who thinks every black person is out to get him. You are a cartoon.


----------



## hadit

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only one trying to Fu*k us is the democRAT party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Who got rid of the good union jobs that paid good money? That's where you dumb white trash got fucked.
> 
> You see, funny thing, when my Dad got back from WWII, he joined a union, got a really good paying job as a sheet metal worker, was able to raise five kids and buy vacation property in Wisconsin.  Couldn't happen today.
> 
> Kids today... they go to college, get saddled with tens of thousands in debt, get a job in an office if they are lucky that may or may not pay the bills.
> 
> But the Right Wing points to that poor Mexican cleaning up your dishes and say, "That guy! It's all THAT Guy's fault you can't get a good job!" and dumb racists shits like you buy into that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /----/ *"Who got rid of the good union jobs that paid good money?"*
> Please get your Google fixed so we don't have to spoon feed you everything. TIA
> Four Reasons For The Decline In Union Membership
> Simply put, American workers now see the unions as part of the problem, not part of the solution. There are a number of reasons that account for this negative perception.
> 1. *Unions often seem irrelevant. I*n good times, workers don’t need unions to secure increases in wages and benefits because everybody profits from economic prosperity. In bad times, unions can’t protect their members from layoffs, wage and benefit reductions and tougher working conditions...
> 2. Unions have a poor public image as being bloated, *inefficient and often downright corrupt.* Stories about labor racketeering, mob influence and trials of union officials for embezzlement and bribery are common fare on the evening news
> 3. Workers are often “out of sync” with union politics. *The labor movement is perceived as being a vassal the Democratic Party* and a champion of liberal causes.
> 4. *Most Americans now turn to government,* not unions, for basic protections.
Click to expand...


Unions are victims of their own success and have failed to change with the times. They're still acting like it's 1937.


----------



## BS Filter

Clintonista said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> Please hurry.  We're itching for an excuse over here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, which side is better armed? You have posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are threatening deathly violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.
Click to expand...

Bring it on.  You leftist trash like to poke and poke and poke, then when you get it back you whine like a baby with a dirty diaper.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> Please get your Google fixed so we don't have to spoon feed you everything.



You can find any right wing horseshit you want on Google. 

The reality- The GOP has been making war on unions for 40 years, starting when Ronnie Ray-gun fired the PATCO workers and told corporations they no longer had the working man's back... 

This really isn't disputable.  



hadit said:


> This is where you got hit with the stupid stick. You can't demonstrate that I'm racist any more than my black grandchildren would.



Amazing how the most virulant racists always make claims of having black friends. 



hadit said:


> Unions are victims of their own success and have failed to change with the times. They're still acting like it's 1937.



No, Unions are the victim of a 40 year campaign against them.  No, I've never belong to a union, have no desire to.  But I do see the need for them.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please get your Google fixed so we don't have to spoon feed you everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find any right wing horseshit you want on Google.
> 
> The reality- The GOP has been making war on unions for 40 years, starting when Ronnie Ray-gun fired the PATCO workers and told corporations they no longer had the working man's back...
> 
> This really isn't disputable.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you got hit with the stupid stick. You can't demonstrate that I'm racist any more than my black grandchildren would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing how the most virulant racists always make claims of having black friends.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unions are victims of their own success and have failed to change with the times. They're still acting like it's 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Unions are the victim of a 40 year campaign against them.  No, I've never belong to a union, have no desire to.  But I do see the need for them.
Click to expand...

/----/ *"Unions are the victim of a 40 year campaign against them. "*
So some campaign can convince a union worker to quit something he really believes is good for him. BWHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## impuretrash

JoeB131 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> >has unbridled contempt for white working class americans
> >why do they vote against us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you are fantastically stupid and racist.
> 
> You see, funny thing, I GET why the white working class is so angry. I get that they look back at the good unions jobs their dad's had at the factory, and the best job they can get is working at the WalMart.
> 
> Where I have contempt for you is that a lot of you don't get WHY you don't have it as good as your Dad's and your granddad's.  Because those guys had unions they fought very hard to get, and the government had their backs.
> 
> Now, some things were just happenstance. The US was in a unique position at the end of WWII of being the last man standing, and it took a while for the rest of the world to catch up again.  Factory jobs were simple and labor intensive, before a lot of these things were replaced by machines.
> 
> But the reality is, the GOP appealed to your racism and sexism and homophobia and got you all to trade away all these advantages, and a lot of you are just too lazy to get the skills needed for the new work world. But someone like Trump comes along and tells you to blame the darkies, and that's easy.  That requires no thought.
Click to expand...


Those "darkies" are even more stupid, lazy, homophobic and sexist than the uh...whiteys you look down on. Not to mention racist. All thanks in large part to white men like you telling them that nothing is their fault, it's that nerdy, white pimple-faced kid who works as a cashier at a gas station to pay off his student loans who is to blame.

And that's why he shoots him in the face and robs the register instead of getting training for the tech jobs of the future.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> So some campaign can convince a union worker to quit something he really believes is good for him. BWHAHAHAHAHAHA



No, not at all.  

But you can convince a stupid person that in a right to work state, they can get all the benefits of a union without having to join one.  

you can convince a really dumb piece of white trash that the people who want to privatize services and get rid of his city job are on his side if you play to his racism enough. 

Guy I grew up with, has a pretty sweet job as a Garbage Man in Chicago. Awesome. They've got a good union, and he clears about 70K a year.  He sits in his truck all day listening to Hate Radio, repeating whatever they say like he has had an original thought.  

Then when I pointed out to him if the people he supported got their way, Chicago would privatize its trash collection to kids making $18.00 an hour, which IS how we do it out in the Republican Burbs.  He got all sorts of upset, like he never thought that through at all.


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> Those "darkies" are even more stupid, lazy, homophobic and sexist than the uh...whiteys you look down on. Not to mention racist. All thanks in large part to white men like you telling them that nothing is their fault, it's that nerdy, white pimple-faced kid who works as a cashier at a gas station to pay off his student loans who is to blame.
> 
> And that's why he shoots him in the face and robs the register instead of getting training for the tech jobs of the future.



When did I or anyone else say this?  I'm sure you can link to a post where I said that.


----------



## impuretrash

JoeB131 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those "darkies" are even more stupid, lazy, homophobic and sexist than the uh...whiteys you look down on. Not to mention racist. All thanks in large part to white men like you telling them that nothing is their fault, it's that nerdy, white pimple-faced kid who works as a cashier at a gas station to pay off his student loans who is to blame.
> 
> And that's why he shoots him in the face and robs the register instead of getting training for the tech jobs of the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did I or anyone else say this?  I'm sure you can link to a post where I said that.
Click to expand...


Oh, spare me. The left never stops talking about the white man oppressing the innocent black and brown man. It's got them all whipped up into a state of paranoia and despair. And your leaders are too goddamn afraid of being labeled racist to say anything critical of black america's culture of violence.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please get your Google fixed so we don't have to spoon feed you everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find any right wing horseshit you want on Google.
> 
> The reality- The GOP has been making war on unions for 40 years, starting when Ronnie Ray-gun fired the PATCO workers and told corporations they no longer had the working man's back...
> 
> This really isn't disputable.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you got hit with the stupid stick. You can't demonstrate that I'm racist any more than my black grandchildren would.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing how the most virulant racists always make claims of having black friends.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unions are victims of their own success and have failed to change with the times. They're still acting like it's 1937.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Unions are the victim of a 40 year campaign against them.  No, I've never belong to a union, have no desire to.  But I do see the need for them.
Click to expand...


I don't. I'm claiming to have black grandchildren, which I do. And I've noticed that the most moronic posters never accept any reality other than the only one that makes them feel validated. Too bad, so sad for you. And yes, unions are the victims of their own success. Virtually everything they've pushed for they got, but the world changed and they didn't. 

So, anyway, have fun trying to prove I'm a racist, and and when you fail that, as you will, feel free to admit you're a moron.


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> Oh, spare me. The left never stops talking about the white man oppressing the innocent black and brown man. It's got them all whipped up into a state of paranoia and despair. And your leaders are too goddamn afraid of being labeled racist to say anything critical of black america's culture of violence.



Or we realize it isn't our place to say.  I'm sure a lot of people could criticize how you live your life, but most of them don't.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> I don't. I'm claiming to have black grandchildren, which I do. And I've noticed that the most moronic posters never accept any reality other than the only one that makes them feel validated. Too bad, so sad for you. And yes, unions are the victims of their own success. Virtually everything they've pushed for they got, but the world changed and they didn't.
> 
> So, anyway, have fun trying to prove I'm a racist, and and when you fail that, as you will, feel free to admit you're a moron.



You support Trump.  Racist.  Mike Drop.

Now, to the point, it's not what unions have won, it's what the One Percent spent the last 40 years taking back that's kind of the problem.


----------



## impuretrash

JoeB131 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, spare me. The left never stops talking about the white man oppressing the innocent black and brown man. It's got them all whipped up into a state of paranoia and despair. And your leaders are too goddamn afraid of being labeled racist to say anything critical of black america's culture of violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we realize it isn't our place to say.  I'm sure a lot of people could criticize how you live your life, but most of them don't.
Click to expand...


Don't you even realize the hypocritical double standard of what you just said? Not to mention your denial of reality. White people are constantly subjected to criticism for the way they live and the thoughts they think.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. I'm claiming to have black grandchildren, which I do. And I've noticed that the most moronic posters never accept any reality other than the only one that makes them feel validated. Too bad, so sad for you. And yes, unions are the victims of their own success. Virtually everything they've pushed for they got, but the world changed and they didn't.
> 
> So, anyway, have fun trying to prove I'm a racist, and and when you fail that, as you will, feel free to admit you're a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You support Trump.  Racist.  Mike Drop.
> 
> Now, to the point, it's not what unions have won, it's what the One Percent spent the last 40 years taking back that's kind of the problem.
Click to expand...


You think I'm racist. Moron. All that needs to be said. 

And yes, it's absolutely about what they've won. They're still acting like they won nothing. The world moved on and they didn't.


----------



## JoeB131

impuretrash said:


> Don't you even realize the hypocritical double standard of what you just said? Not to mention your denial of reality. White people are constantly subjected to criticism for the way they live and the thoughts they think.



We are? When did this happen?  Now, it's true, it's easy to feel guilty when you live in a nice place in a warm bed and a full belly, and realize that is not the case for most people... but somehow, I don't think you have enough of a conscience to worry about it.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you even realize the hypocritical double standard of what you just said? Not to mention your denial of reality. White people are constantly subjected to criticism for the way they live and the thoughts they think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are? When did this happen?  Now, it's true, it's easy to feel guilty when you live in a nice place in a warm bed and a full belly, and realize that is not the case for most people... but somehow, I don't think you have enough of a conscience to worry about it.
Click to expand...

/——/ We have those things because my wife and I worked our asses off, invested wisely and lived within our means.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ We have those things because my wife and I worked our asses off, invested wisely and lived within our means.



Yes, yes, the voice of white privilege... I worked totally hard sitting behind a desk in a not back-breaking job.

Not to worry buddy, a couple more generations of republicans, you'll be in the same place they are.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We have those things because my wife and I worked our asses off, invested wisely and lived within our means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, the voice of white privilege... I worked totally hard sitting behind a desk in a not back-breaking job.
> 
> Not to worry buddy, a couple more generations of republicans, you'll be in the same place they are.
Click to expand...

/——/ Uhhhh, Einstein, in a couple of generations none of us today will be alive. Drawing logical conclusions is not your forte.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Uhhhh, Einstein, in a couple of generations none of us today will be alive. Drawing logical conclusions is not your forte.



Oh, so it's okay if future generations live in squalor because you'll be dead by then.   I think you guys take the same position on the climate, right/ 

Conservatism at it's core is an argument for selfishness.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Uhhhh, Einstein, in a couple of generations none of us today will be alive. Drawing logical conclusions is not your forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so it's okay if future generations live in squalor because you'll be dead by then.   I think you guys take the same position on the climate, right/
> 
> Conservatism at it's core is an argument for selfishness.
Click to expand...

/——/ Ahhh another idiotic conclusion.... btw, I’ve set up trust funds so my grandkids can get a good education and start in life. What are you doing for your decedents besides whining like a little school girl?


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ We have those things because my wife and I worked our asses off, invested wisely and lived within our means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes, the voice of white privilege... I worked totally hard sitting behind a desk in a not back-breaking job.
> 
> Not to worry buddy, a couple more generations of republicans, you'll be in the same place they are.
Click to expand...

/——/ Again making assumptions—- I worked for 35 years as a commissioned sales reps for Fortune 50 companies. I had a walking territory in Manhattan carrying a 35 lb sales bag. I did it on all kinds of weather because I made a 6 figure income most years. I didn’t sit behind a desk until I was 60.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Ahhh another idiotic conclusion.... btw, I’ve set up trust funds so my grandkids can get a good education and start in life. What are you doing for your decedents besides whining like a little school girl?



Nothing. They can do what I did.  Join the Army and get a scholarship.  

The Navy also works.  

Of course, by the time the One Percenters get done, no one will be able to afford college no matter how big their trust funds are.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Again making assumptions—- I worked for 35 years as a commissioned sales reps for Fortune 50 companies. I had a walking territory in Manhattan carrying a 35 lb sales bag. I did it on all kinds of weather because I made a 6 figure income most years. I didn’t sit behind a desk until I was 60.



Oh, noes.... you had to walk a block with a 35 lb bag?  Snicker.  

Remembering all those times I had to do a 20 Klick forced march with full gear.... laughs at you.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Again making assumptions—- I worked for 35 years as a commissioned sales reps for Fortune 50 companies. I had a walking territory in Manhattan carrying a 35 lb sales bag. I did it on all kinds of weather because I made a 6 figure income most years. I didn’t sit behind a desk until I was 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, noes.... you had to walk a block with a 35 lb bag?  Snicker.
> 
> Remembering all those times I had to do a 20 Klick forced march with full gear.... laughs at you.
Click to expand...

/——/ A block in Manhattan?  You’re a blithering idiot. I did about 16 miles a day walking. Geeeze you’re a dope, one block walk in Manhattan Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Ahhh another idiotic conclusion.... btw, I’ve set up trust funds so my grandkids can get a good education and start in life. What are you doing for your decedents besides whining like a little school girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing. They can do what I did.  Join the Army and get a scholarship.
> 
> The Navy also works.
> 
> Of course, by the time the One Percenters get done, no one will be able to afford college no matter how big their trust funds are.
Click to expand...

/——/ 1 percenters aren’t running colleges. Ding bat liberals are and they’re responsible for the high tuition.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ A block in Manhattan? You’re a blithering idiot. I did about 16 miles a day walking. Geeeze you’re a dope, one block walk in Manhattan Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha



sure you did, buddy...  and you walked to school in a blinding snowstorm.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Care to explain how we had slavery before we were a Republic ?
> 
> 
> 
> Because Rich White people generally suck?
Click to expand...

What’s hilarious is that slavery was created by blacks in Africa. When a tribe would overthrow another tribe, they would enslave the losers rather than kill them. When Europeans eventually showed up in Africa, it was blacks who offered them slaves in exchange for their furs, food, etc.

I never cease to marvel at how uneducated leftists are. Especially those from Chicago, New York, and California,


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> What’s hilarious is that slavery was created by blacks in Africa. When a tribe would overthrow another tribe, they would enslave the losers rather than kill them. When Europeans eventually showed up in Africa, it was blacks who offered them slaves in exchange for their furs, food, etc.
> 
> I never cease to marvel at how uneducated leftists are. Especially those from Chicago, New York, and California,



So it was okay that white people brought them back in chains because they started it?  

Hey, the reason why there was a slave trade was because Europeans came in and traded goods for them... they created a MARKET.  You know, Mr. Super Capitalist, when you increase demand, you increase supply.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> What’s hilarious is that slavery was created by blacks in Africa. When a tribe would overthrow another tribe, they would enslave the losers rather than kill them. When Europeans eventually showed up in Africa, it was blacks who offered them slaves in exchange for their furs, food, etc.
> 
> I never cease to marvel at how uneducated leftists are. Especially those from Chicago, New York, and California,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it was okay that white people brought them back in chains because they started it?
> 
> Hey, the reason why there was a slave trade was because Europeans came in and traded goods for them... they created a MARKET.  You know, Mr. Super Capitalist, when you increase demand, you increase supply.
Click to expand...

/——/ So where bees my reparations? I be part Irish.
The Irish Slave Trade – The Forgotten “White” Slaves | Rasta Livewire


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ So where bees my reparations? I be part Irish.



"bees"... no man, you aren't racist at all.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ So where bees my reparations? I be part Irish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bees"... no man, you aren't racist at all.
Click to expand...

/——/ Now bees are racist. Why, because I’m a WASP?


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ So where bees my reparations? I be part Irish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bees"... no man, you aren't racist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Now bees are racist. Why, because I’m a WASP?
> View attachment 257428
Click to expand...


You know what you did..  Man up.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ So where bees my reparations? I be part Irish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bees"... no man, you aren't racist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Now bees are racist. Why, because I’m a WASP?
> View attachment 257428
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what you did..  Man up.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Nothing racist about insects- unless you’re a libtard moonbat.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ So where bees my reparations? I be part Irish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "bees"... no man, you aren't racist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Now bees are racist. Why, because I’m a WASP?
> View attachment 257428
Click to expand...


EVERYTHING is racist.  If you don't know that, it's because you're a racist.


----------



## BS Filter

The war never stops.  The struggle to tear down Christian values and traditions and American values is an ongoing battle.  The left is committed to that every day, so we have to never give in. Never, ever, ever, even if we are the only one standing.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ Nothing racist about insects- unless you’re a libtard moonbat.



Or unless you use the word "bees" to fake an ebonics accent in a context that had nothing to do with insects... 

Come on, you know what you did, man up!


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> The war never stops. The struggle to tear down Christian values and traditions and American values is an ongoing battle. The left is committed to that every day, so we have to never give in. Never, ever, ever, even if we are the only one standing.



again, when you guys start practicing "Christian values", I'll take you seriously.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The war never stops. The struggle to tear down Christian values and traditions and American values is an ongoing battle. The left is committed to that every day, so we have to never give in. Never, ever, ever, even if we are the only one standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, when you guys start practicing "Christian values", I'll take you seriously.
Click to expand...

You haven't a clue as to what "Christian values" really are.  The left is always trying to define "Christian values" and what the bible teaches, and they always miss it.  Perhaps you will be the one that can actually define what "Christian values" you're referring to.  Give it a try.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The war never stops. The struggle to tear down Christian values and traditions and American values is an ongoing battle. The left is committed to that every day, so we have to never give in. Never, ever, ever, even if we are the only one standing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> again, when you guys start practicing "Christian values", I'll take you seriously.
Click to expand...


The politician that comes closest to that is Mike Pence, and I don't see you taking him seriously. IOW, you're not being honest.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ Nothing racist about insects- unless you’re a libtard moonbat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or unless you use the word "bees" to fake an ebonics accent in a context that had nothing to do with insects...
> 
> Come on, you know what you did, man up!
Click to expand...

/—-/ Only a closet racist would come to that conclusion. Shame on you.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> You haven't a clue as to what "Christian values" really are. The left is always trying to define "Christian values" and what the bible teaches, and they always miss it. Perhaps you will be the one that can actually define what "Christian values" you're referring to. Give it a try.



Sure.

Treat people the way you'd want to be treated. 
Forgive your enemies
Take care of the poor and less fortunate

this is the stuff Jesus talked about, and on it's own, it's just fine without him coming back as a Zombie.  

But you guys seem to think it's about hating gays and Mexicans, for some reason.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> The politician that comes closest to that is Mike Pence, and I don't see you taking him seriously. IOW, you're not being honest.



Being a cowardly homophobic bigot is not anything to be proud of.. and certainly not what Jesus would do.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue as to what "Christian values" really are. The left is always trying to define "Christian values" and what the bible teaches, and they always miss it. Perhaps you will be the one that can actually define what "Christian values" you're referring to. Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Treat people the way you'd want to be treated.
> Forgive your enemies
> Take care of the poor and less fortunate
> 
> this is the stuff Jesus talked about, and on it's own, it's just fine without him coming back as a Zombie.
> 
> But you guys seem to think it's about hating gays and Mexicans, for some reason.
Click to expand...

/----/ "But you guys seem to think it's about hating gays and Mexicans, for some reason."


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The politician that comes closest to that is Mike Pence, and I don't see you taking him seriously. IOW, you're not being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a cowardly homophobic bigot is not anything to be proud of.. and certainly not what Jesus would do.
Click to expand...


Since Pence is not that, you're still not being honest.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue as to what "Christian values" really are. The left is always trying to define "Christian values" and what the bible teaches, and they always miss it. Perhaps you will be the one that can actually define what "Christian values" you're referring to. Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Treat people the way you'd want to be treated.
> Forgive your enemies
> Take care of the poor and less fortunate
> 
> this is the stuff Jesus talked about, and on it's own, it's just fine without him coming back as a Zombie.
> 
> But you guys seem to think it's about hating gays and Mexicans, for some reason.
Click to expand...

I treat everyone with dignity and respect.  You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that Christians give worldwide.  Christians don't hate homosexuals or Mexicans.  You're confused.  Jesus said marriage is a Male and female.  The New Testament says homosexuality is sin.  Enforcement of immigration laws is not hate.  You lock your doors at night because you love the people inside, not because you hate the people outside.  You're an idiot, and I say that without malice, just an observation.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Since Pence is not that, you're still not being honest.



He's EXACTLY That. Heck, his hag wife even teaches at a Homophobic School.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Pence is not that, you're still not being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's EXACTLY That. Heck, his hag wife even teaches at a Homophobic School.
Click to expand...

Jesus is homophobic.  You're Christophobic.  You have a lot of nerve calling people haters when you're one of the biggest spewers of hate around here.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Pence is not that, you're still not being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's EXACTLY That. Heck, his hag wife even teaches at a Homophobic School.
Click to expand...

/----/ One advantage of a homophobic school is everyone knows what pronouns to use and which bathrooms are for girls and boys.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> I treat everyone with dignity and respect. You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that Christians give worldwide.



Really? What are they doing to fix the underlying causes of pestilence and famine? 



BS Filter said:


> Christians don't hate homosexuals or Mexicans. You're confused. Jesus said marriage is a Male and female. The New Testament says homosexuality is sin.



Jesus never talked about homosexuality, and the New Testament also says slaves should happily serve their masters.  Somewhere we decided that was wrong.  God wasn't changing his mind, so we changed ours.  



BS Filter said:


> Enforcement of immigration laws is not hate. You lock your doors at night because you love the people inside, not because you hate the people outside.



that's a retarded comparison.  Usually, I lock my doors because no one takes my stuff while I'm not here.  No one is taking your stuff or going after thepeople you love. Most of them are here just trying to find a better life.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /----/ One advantage of a homophobic school is everyone knows what pronouns to use and which bathrooms are for girls and boys.



That more than makes up for teaching them to be bigots who will probably get fired at their first job, then.


----------



## bodecea

BS Filter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue as to what "Christian values" really are. The left is always trying to define "Christian values" and what the bible teaches, and they always miss it. Perhaps you will be the one that can actually define what "Christian values" you're referring to. Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Treat people the way you'd want to be treated.
> Forgive your enemies
> Take care of the poor and less fortunate
> 
> this is the stuff Jesus talked about, and on it's own, it's just fine without him coming back as a Zombie.
> 
> But you guys seem to think it's about hating gays and Mexicans, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I treat everyone with dignity and respect.  You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that Christians give worldwide.  Christians don't hate homosexuals or Mexicans.  You're confused.  Jesus said marriage is a Male and female.  The New Testament says homosexuality is sin.  Enforcement of immigration laws is not hate.  You lock your doors at night because you love the people inside, not because you hate the people outside.  You're an idiot, and I say that without malice, just an observation.
Click to expand...

"You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that christians give worldwide."   Do you?


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I treat everyone with dignity and respect. You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that Christians give worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What are they doing to fix the underlying causes of pestilence and famine?
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians don't hate homosexuals or Mexicans. You're confused. Jesus said marriage is a Male and female. The New Testament says homosexuality is sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus never talked about homosexuality, and the New Testament also says slaves should happily serve their masters.  Somewhere we decided that was wrong.  God wasn't changing his mind, so we changed ours.
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcement of immigration laws is not hate. You lock your doors at night because you love the people inside, not because you hate the people outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a retarded comparison.  Usually, I lock my doors because no one takes my stuff while I'm not here.  No one is taking your stuff or going after thepeople you love. Most of them are here just trying to find a better life.
Click to expand...

/----/ *"Really? What are they doing to fix the underlying causes of pestilence and famine? "*
Libtards banned DDT which resulted in famine and disease spreading in third world countries.
It was a mistake to ban DDT in 1972


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I treat everyone with dignity and respect. You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that Christians give worldwide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What are they doing to fix the underlying causes of pestilence and famine?
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians don't hate homosexuals or Mexicans. You're confused. Jesus said marriage is a Male and female. The New Testament says homosexuality is sin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus never talked about homosexuality, and the New Testament also says slaves should happily serve their masters.  Somewhere we decided that was wrong.  God wasn't changing his mind, so we changed ours.
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enforcement of immigration laws is not hate. You lock your doors at night because you love the people inside, not because you hate the people outside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's a retarded comparison.  Usually, I lock my doors because no one takes my stuff while I'm not here.  No one is taking your stuff or going after thepeople you love. Most of them are here just trying to find a better life.
Click to expand...

Jesus said marriage is a male and female.  Those are the qualifications for marriage.  Do you agree with that or not?


----------



## BS Filter

bodecea said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue as to what "Christian values" really are. The left is always trying to define "Christian values" and what the bible teaches, and they always miss it. Perhaps you will be the one that can actually define what "Christian values" you're referring to. Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Treat people the way you'd want to be treated.
> Forgive your enemies
> Take care of the poor and less fortunate
> 
> this is the stuff Jesus talked about, and on it's own, it's just fine without him coming back as a Zombie.
> 
> But you guys seem to think it's about hating gays and Mexicans, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I treat everyone with dignity and respect.  You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that Christians give worldwide.  Christians don't hate homosexuals or Mexicans.  You're confused.  Jesus said marriage is a Male and female.  The New Testament says homosexuality is sin.  Enforcement of immigration laws is not hate.  You lock your doors at night because you love the people inside, not because you hate the people outside.  You're an idiot, and I say that without malice, just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that christians give worldwide."   Do you?
Click to expand...

Yep.  There are Christian organizations giving away millions of tons of food and medicine worldwide.  If you don't know that, then go to hell.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> Libtards banned DDT which resulted in famine and disease spreading in third world countries.



Wow, guy, you need to stop listening to talk radio. 

Rachel Carson, 'mass murderer'? A right-wing myth about 'Silent Spring' is poised for a revival

Loomis observes that the brief against Carson is easily debunked, as has been done repeatedly. As he states, *Carson never called for a complete ban of DDT, no such ban was ever actually imposed, DDT already was declining in effectiveness against mosquitoes because of their rising resistance to the chemical, *and that her point was not to condemn all pesticides but their indiscriminate deployment by untrained users.

It's also important to recognize that regulatory actions aimed at DDT not only predated the EPA, but "Silent Spring." In fact, according to the EPA history, they began in 1957, five years before the book's publication. That year, the Forest Service of the U.S. Department of Agriculture barred the spraying of DDT in "protective strips around aquatic areas on lands under its jurisdiction." The following year, USDA began to phase out DDT, cutting its use from 4.9 million acres in 1957 to just over 100,000 acres in 1967 and discouraging the use of such persistent pesticides except when there were no better choices.

As for the health effects of DDT, the evidence is that they're potentially severe, especially in children. A 2009 study reported "a growing body of evidence that exposure to DDT and its breakdown product DDE may be associated with adverse health outcomes such as breast cancer, diabetes, decreased semen quality, spontaneous abortion, and impaired neurodevelopment in children."


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> Jesus said marriage is a male and female. Those are the qualifications for marriage. Do you agree with that or not?



Nope. I know straight people who never should have gotten married and gay folks who have long-term loving relationships.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus said marriage is a male and female. Those are the qualifications for marriage. Do you agree with that or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I know straight people who never should have gotten married and gay folks who have long-term loving relationships.
Click to expand...

Then what are you arguing about who the real Christians are?  You don't believe the Scriptures and you don't believe in Jesus, yet you want to tell me what a real Christian is.  You're an idiot.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Pence is not that, you're still not being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's EXACTLY That. Heck, his hag wife even teaches at a Homophobic School.
Click to expand...


You're not being honest. Face it, when someone takes Christ seriously, you don't take them seriously. Likely because they don't conform to your idea of who Christ is.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus said marriage is a male and female. Those are the qualifications for marriage. Do you agree with that or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I know straight people who never should have gotten married and gay folks who have long-term loving relationships.
Click to expand...


Then you do not, as you say, take anyone seriously if they take Jesus seriously.


----------



## deanrd

Sometimes it seems like the only protected speech is if it’s hate speech.

I was going through my comments and I got a warning for the following post.
.........
Forget about foreign born. There’s Republicans right here in this country to teach their kids that education is bad, and they refuse to vaccinate their kids, and they disowned their own gay children.

Growing up in a conservative family with Republicans is almost child abuse.
........

 And then here’s an entire thread that proves my point.
 equating gay people with Nazis.

 And yet who were the republican party actually running in the midterms elections. 

Self-described Nazis and white supremacists are running as Republicans across the country


----------



## Cecilie1200

BS Filter said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't a clue as to what "Christian values" really are. The left is always trying to define "Christian values" and what the bible teaches, and they always miss it. Perhaps you will be the one that can actually define what "Christian values" you're referring to. Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Treat people the way you'd want to be treated.
> Forgive your enemies
> Take care of the poor and less fortunate
> 
> this is the stuff Jesus talked about, and on it's own, it's just fine without him coming back as a Zombie.
> 
> But you guys seem to think it's about hating gays and Mexicans, for some reason.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I treat everyone with dignity and respect.  You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that Christians give worldwide.  Christians don't hate homosexuals or Mexicans.  You're confused.  Jesus said marriage is a Male and female.  The New Testament says homosexuality is sin.  Enforcement of immigration laws is not hate.  You lock your doors at night because you love the people inside, not because you hate the people outside.  You're an idiot, and I say that without malice, just an observation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "You have no clue to the millions of tons of food and medicine that christians give worldwide."   Do you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.  There are Christian organizations giving away millions of tons of food and medicine worldwide.  If you don't know that, then go to hell.
Click to expand...


Not only that, there are Christians who give up their lives in this country to go live in third-world nations and help those people.  Leftists admire the Peace Corp, but never notice that Christians have been doing that stuff on their own dime long before the Peace Corp ever existed.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> Then what are you arguing about who the real Christians are? You don't believe the Scriptures and you don't believe in Jesus, yet you want to tell me what a real Christian is. You're an idiot.



I've actually read the scriptures... thanks to 12 years of Catholic Education....  and couldn't run away from these crazies fast enough.  

But, yeah, I'll point out the things in your scriptures you guys to the opposite of.  

Nowhere in the Gospel do I see, "Hate Gays and Mexicans", but you'd think that was Jesus' central message the way you carry on. 



hadit said:


> You're not being honest. Face it, when someone takes Christ seriously, you don't take them seriously. Likely because they don't conform to your idea of who Christ is.



Oh, I blame the churches entirely for letting themselves be coopted by these folks.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are you arguing about who the real Christians are? You don't believe the Scriptures and you don't believe in Jesus, yet you want to tell me what a real Christian is. You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually read the scriptures... thanks to 12 years of Catholic Education....  and couldn't run away from these crazies fast enough.
> 
> But, yeah, I'll point out the things in your scriptures you guys to the opposite of.
> 
> Nowhere in the Gospel do I see, "Hate Gays and Mexicans", but you'd think that was Jesus' central message the way you carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not being honest. Face it, when someone takes Christ seriously, you don't take them seriously. Likely because they don't conform to your idea of who Christ is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I blame the churches entirely for letting themselves be coopted by these folks.
Click to expand...


So are you now backing away from your claim that you will take people seriously if they take Jesus seriously? Because you have a real problem with Him. He gores one of your most sacred cows.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are you arguing about who the real Christians are? You don't believe the Scriptures and you don't believe in Jesus, yet you want to tell me what a real Christian is. You're an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually read the scriptures... thanks to 12 years of Catholic Education....  and couldn't run away from these crazies fast enough.
> 
> But, yeah, I'll point out the things in your scriptures you guys to the opposite of.
> 
> Nowhere in the Gospel do I see, "Hate Gays and Mexicans", but you'd think that was Jesus' central message the way you carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're not being honest. Face it, when someone takes Christ seriously, you don't take them seriously. Likely because they don't conform to your idea of who Christ is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I blame the churches entirely for letting themselves be coopted by these folks.
Click to expand...

The fact you spent 12 years of Catholic education is your problem.  You don't know the Scriptures and Jesus, you know religion.  Two totally different things.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> So are you now backing away from your claim that you will take people seriously if they take Jesus seriously? Because you have a real problem with Him. He gores one of your most sacred cows.



Go re-read what I said, and then have someone explain the big words to you. 



BS Filter said:


> The fact you spent 12 years of Catholic education is your problem. You don't know the Scriptures and Jesus, you know religion. Two totally different things.



Uh, no, Buddy, all the other Churches are just as fucked up as the Catholics.  Some are truly fucked up, like the Mormons. 






To quote the great Mark Twain, it's not the parts of the Bible I don't understand that I have a problem with, it's the parts I understand perfectly well.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you now backing away from your claim that you will take people seriously if they take Jesus seriously? Because you have a real problem with Him. He gores one of your most sacred cows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go re-read what I said, and then have someone explain the big words to you.
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you spent 12 years of Catholic education is your problem. You don't know the Scriptures and Jesus, you know religion. Two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no, Buddy, all the other Churches are just as fucked up as the Catholics.  Some are truly fucked up, like the Mormons.
> 
> View attachment 258102
> 
> To quote the great Mark Twain, it's not the parts of the Bible I don't understand that I have a problem with, it's the parts I understand perfectly well.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah, you've been to all the churches, huh.  You don't understand the bible.  If you did then you wouldn't be hating the Church and you would understand who and what "The Church" and Jesus ruly are.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> Oh yeah, you've been to all the churches, huh. You don't understand the bible. If you did then you wouldn't be hating the Church and you would understand who and what "The Church" and Jesus ruly are.



Jesus never existed.   He's a construct.   

The thing is, the fact you "Christians" have been murdering each other for the last 2000 years over who Jesus "Truly" was says a lot in and of itself.


----------



## P@triot

PoliticalChic said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*
> 
> *View attachment 256173*
Click to expand...

This is what they do. The leftists attempt to rewrite history. They attempt to white wash their own ugly history of racism and violence, and then they attempt to pin whatever is left on the right.


----------



## PoliticalChic

P@triot said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ You’re grasping at straws trying to defend your ridiculous position. Slavery was ended when we were a Republic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, slavery ended when we had a civil war because the dumb-inbred slave holding states tried to form their own country.
> 
> The same states that keep voting Republican today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Slavery was ended by Republicans unless you’re trying to convince us Lincoln was a democRAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *"College plaque in Land of Lincoln labels Abe a 'Democrat'*
> 
> *View attachment 256173*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what they do. The leftists attempt to rewrite history. They attempt to white wash their own ugly history of racism and violence, and then they attempt to pin whatever is left on the right.
Click to expand...




*Rule #2*
To know what the Left is *guilty* of, just watch what they blame the other side of doing.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you now backing away from your claim that you will take people seriously if they take Jesus seriously? Because you have a real problem with Him. He gores one of your most sacred cows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go re-read what I said, and then have someone explain the big words to you.
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact you spent 12 years of Catholic education is your problem. You don't know the Scriptures and Jesus, you know religion. Two totally different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no, Buddy, all the other Churches are just as fucked up as the Catholics.  Some are truly fucked up, like the Mormons.
> 
> View attachment 258102
> 
> To quote the great Mark Twain, it's not the parts of the Bible I don't understand that I have a problem with, it's the parts I understand perfectly well.
Click to expand...

The bottom line remains, you said you would take someone seriously when they took Jesus seriously.  Mike Pence comes the closest of the major political figures out there today who does that, and you don't take him seriously.  Ergo, you're not being honest.

Face reality, you wouldn't take Jesus Himself seriously because He believes marriage is between a man and a woman, not between two men or two women.  Homosexuality is one of your sacred cows, because you're constantly fixated on it.  Jesus revered Jewish law, which condemns homosexuality.  Thus, He is goring one of your sacred cows.

And now you don't have the stones to admit you were lying before.  Sad that I have to explain this to you.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, you've been to all the churches, huh. You don't understand the bible. If you did then you wouldn't be hating the Church and you would understand who and what "The Church" and Jesus ruly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus never existed.   He's a construct.
> 
> The thing is, the fact you "Christians" have been murdering each other for the last 2000 years over who Jesus "Truly" was says a lot in and of itself.
Click to expand...


For someone who claims Jesus never existed, you're certainly obsessed with talking about Him and claiming you know all about Him.  Methinks perhaps you doth protest too much.  A little conviction going on here?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, no, Buddy, all the other Churches are just as f•••ed up as the Catholics.  Some are truly f•••ed up, like the Mormons.



  To be sure, there's plenty in this world that is f•••ed up; including some elements on some religions.

  But I think it has to be said, if you look at religion as a whole, and you only see _“f•••ed up”_, perhaps it isn't religion that is f•••ed up, but you, yourself, and the way you look at things.  In other words, it is not that which you are observing that is f•••ed up; it is you whois f•••ed up, and it is your f•••ed up condition that poisons how you see the rest of the world.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> This is what they do. The leftists attempt to rewrite history. They attempt to white wash their own ugly history of racism and violence, and then they attempt to pin whatever is left on the right.



It was conservatives who wanted to keep slavery and Jim Crow, not liberals.   When those conservatives no longer felt welcome in the Demcoratic Party, the Republicans welcomed them with open arms. 

When the Party of Lincoln defends Confederate Monuments erected to intimidate black people, it really doesn't matter who put them up in the first place.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> To be sure, there's plenty in this world that is f•••ed up; including some elements on some religions.
> 
> But I think it has to be said, if you look at religion as a whole, and you only see _“f•••ed up”_, perhaps it isn't religion that is f•••ed up, but you, yourself, and the way you look at things. In other words, it is not that which you are observing that is f•••ed up; it is you whois f•••ed up, and it is your f•••ed up condition that poisons how you see the rest of the world.



No, not really. I mean, I know I make you really, really angry, but you've never met me... so you probably aren't qualified to really say that. 

Really, religion is fucked up. It's some clever con men who've convinced you to do stuff because they know you are afraid of dying, so they promise you all sorts of goodies after you die to go along with their fucked up thinking.  

Case in point, the founder of your Church, Joseph Smith was a two bit con man who started out selling divining rods in New York.  Then he figured religion was an easier con because you didn't actually have to produce any results.  

And he got chased out of NY for fraud, going to Iowa where he set up a fake bank with no assets and ripped people off. He then went to Missouri and tried to take over the state with a terrorist militia (The Dannites) before getting run out into IL.  In IL, they finally shot him like a dog for fucking multiple 14 year old girls.. 

and you still call him a Prophet even though most of what he claimed was eventually debunked. (Sorry, the Native Americans weren't Jewish!)


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> For someone who claims Jesus never existed, you're certainly obsessed with talking about Him and claiming you know all about Him. Methinks perhaps you doth protest too much. A little conviction going on here?



Um, no, when you have millions of idiots who want to throw people in jail over what kind of sex they have or having an abortion trying to please an imaginary sky man, that really, really is a cause for concern.  The problem with trying to please imaginary characters is you never know what they want.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> The bottom line remains, you said you would take someone seriously when they took Jesus seriously. Mike Pence comes the closest of the major political figures out there today who does that, and you don't take him seriously. Ergo, you're not being honest.



Except that he doesn't.  He just uses "Jesus" as an excuse for his homophobia and misogyny.  the whole part about treating people decently, the part that almost makes the Jesus Superstition redeemable, he's totally lost on that point.  



hadit said:


> Face reality, you wouldn't take Jesus Himself seriously because He believes marriage is between a man and a woman, not between two men or two women.



Did he?  Hey, check out what the New Testament says about marriage. 

*It is good for a man not to touch a woman.* Nevertheless, to avoid fornication, let every man have his own wife, and let every woman have her own husband. 1 Corinthians 7:1-2

_*For I would that all men were even as I myself.... I say therefore to the unmarried and widows, It is good for them if they abide even as I. *_But if they cannot contain, let them marry: for it is better to marry than to burn. 1 Corinthians 7:7-9

Art thou bound unto a wife? seek not to be loosed. *Art thou loosed from a wife? seek not a wife.* 1 Corinthians 7:27

But this I say, brethren, _the time is short: it remaineth, that both they that have wives be as though they had none_. -- 1 Corinthians 7:29

Jesus wasn't encouraging his followers to get married.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they do. The leftists attempt to rewrite history. They attempt to white wash their own ugly history of racism and violence, and then they attempt to pin whatever is left on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was conservatives who wanted to keep slavery and Jim Crow, not liberals.   When those conservatives no longer felt welcome in the Demcoratic Party, the Republicans welcomed them with open arms.
> 
> When the Party of Lincoln defends Confederate Monuments erected to intimidate black people, it really doesn't matter who put them up in the first place.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Oh horseshyt You need to embrace the democRATs racist heritage- not hide from it.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> You see, if the GOP sold it's economic rat poison to the Middle Class without dollops or racism, misogyny and homophobia, all they would have is, "You should work harder for less money and have no garuntee of a good life when you retire".


Fact: if the Dumbocrats sold it's human poison to the Middle Class without their racism, misogyny, propaganda, or fascism, all they would have left is "you should surrender all of your liberty to us in exchange for some government table scraps, so you can live like people in Cuba and Venezuela".

Joey ardently supports that nonsense for two reasons:

1. He suffers from what is essentially economic "penis envy". He looks over the stall/fence at his neighbor, sees they have what he doesn't, and it causes him to feel inferior. Which in turn causes him to feel angry. He'd rather live in poverty (a slight step down from his current lower class existence) so long as everyone in upper and middle class are *forced* down into poverty with him.

2. He doesn't want to have to work to provide for himself. He loves the idea of everyone having his small economic penis without ANY effort on his part. He can stay home in his government-subsidized housing smoking cigarettes and drinking beer while everyone else is required to provide him with those items.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Fact: if the Dumbocrats sold it's human poison to the Middle Class without their racism, misogyny, propaganda, or fascism, all they would have left is "you should surrender all of your liberty to us in exchange for some government table scraps, so you can live like people in Cuba and Venezuela".



I don't know, guy, I grew up in the Democratic Paradise. My Dad had a good union job.  He brought home good pay, was able to raise five kids to be solid citizens, we were able to take family vacations every summer. Mom only had to work part time after she was done having kids. 

And it was kind of awesome, until the Republicans came along and told that white working class that the queers and darkies wanted to take their stuff.  



P@triot said:


> 1. He suffers from what is essentially economic "penis envy". He looks over the stall/fence at his neighbor, sees they have what he doesn't, and it causes him to feel inferior. Which in turn causes him to feel angry. He'd rather live in poverty (a slight step down from his current lower class existence) so long as everyone in upper and middle class are *forced* down into poverty with him.



Guy, I'm not materialistic.  I could afford to buy a lot of stuff, but mostly I'm a "if it aint broke, don't replace it" kind of guy.  My neighbors are kind in the same middle class desperation the rest of us are in. Working two jobs, worried a serious illness or downturn in the economy can wipe us out.  

You are in the same situation, you are just too stupid to realize it. 

Where I learned my lesson from the last recession was to limit my vulnerabilities. I've paid down all my non-mortgage debt and am putting a lot of money in the bank.  Because with Trump in charge, another recession is pretty much inevitable. 



P@triot said:


> 2. He doesn't want to have to work to provide for himself. He loves the idea of everyone having his small economic penis without ANY effort on his part. He can stay home in his government-subsidized housing smoking cigarettes and drinking beer while everyone else is required to provide him with those items.



Let's see how many things poodle got wrong here. 

1) I currently work 80 hours a week, between my straight job and my side business. 
2) Most people are actually WORSE off than I am.  My income would put me probably in the second quintile of wealth. My current FICA score is 847.  
3) I don't smoke.
4) I don't drink beer (I do drink wine, however). 
5) Paid for my own house, although I got a VA loan to do it. . 

The reason why I changed from being pretty conservative 12 years ago to where i am now was after I worked for a company for 6 years, I had a couple of medical issues, had to fight like a bastard with the insurance company AFTER I paid for the premiums, and then my wonderful boss decided that the first group he was going to let go in the downsizing was anyone who had medical issues.  

"Good thing i don't have to deal with a union!" my douchebag boss said, and he wasn't even the worst person I've worked for. 

At the end of 2008, I was left with a 25% reduction in pay, a busted 401K and an underwater mortgage, because,- "Hooray, Capitalism!"  And unlike the banks and the One Percenters, I didn't get a bailout. 

So the funny thing is, I want a government that looks out for working folks instead of looking out for the rich, because the rich can take care of themselves.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> At the end of 2008, I was left with a 25% reduction in pay, a busted 401K and an underwater mortgage,


All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.


JoeB131 said:


> because,- "Hooray, Capitalism!"  And unlike the banks and the One Percenters, I didn't get a bailout.


I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism. It is the failed and idiotic polices you support.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who claims Jesus never existed, you're certainly obsessed with talking about Him and claiming you know all about Him. Methinks perhaps you doth protest too much. A little conviction going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, when you have millions of idiots who want to throw people in jail over what kind of sex they have or having an abortion trying to please an imaginary sky man, that really, really is a cause for concern.  The problem with trying to please imaginary characters is you never know what they want.
Click to expand...


And yet you claim authority to say what Jesus wants, placing you squarely in the camp of those attempting to use Him to further a political agenda.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom line remains, you said you would take someone seriously when they took Jesus seriously. Mike Pence comes the closest of the major political figures out there today who does that, and you don't take him seriously. Ergo, you're not being honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that he doesn't.  He just uses "Jesus" as an excuse for his homophobia and misogyny.  the whole part about treating people decently, the part that almost makes the Jesus Superstition redeemable, he's totally lost on that point.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Face reality, you wouldn't take Jesus Himself seriously because He believes marriage is between a man and a woman, not between two men or two women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he?  Hey, check out what the New Testament says about marriage.
> 
> *It is good for a man not to touch a woman.* Nevertheless, to avoid fornication, let every man have his own wife, and let every woman have her own husband. 1 Corinthians 7:1-2
> 
> _*For I would that all men were even as I myself.... I say therefore to the unmarried and widows, It is good for them if they abide even as I. *_But if they cannot contain, let them marry: for it is better to marry than to burn. 1 Corinthians 7:7-9
> 
> Art thou bound unto a wife? seek not to be loosed. *Art thou loosed from a wife? seek not a wife.* 1 Corinthians 7:27
> 
> But this I say, brethren, _the time is short: it remaineth, that both they that have wives be as though they had none_. -- 1 Corinthians 7:29
> 
> Jesus wasn't encouraging his followers to get married.
Click to expand...


He clearly stated that marriage is between a man and a woman. You're trying to make a point unrelated to that. And notice too that you are not quoting Him, but rather an apostle talking about how it is better to be totally devoted to God's service than to be married and distracted, but that it is better to be married than suffer extreme temptation and fall into sin. Whether He was encouraging marriage or not had nothing to do with what He considered marriage to be.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> At the end of 2008, I was left with a 25% reduction in pay, a busted 401K and an underwater mortgage,


All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.


JoeB131 said:


> because,- "Hooray, Capitalism!"  And unlike the banks and the One Percenters, I didn't get a bailout.


I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.



Um... no. It was because the banks sold mortgages to middle class people telling them they'd all get rich quick flipping McMansions.  The problem was the government didn't regulate it, allowed the housing market to boom, because it created the illusion of economic growth. 

This all happened when George W. Stupid was in charge.  



P@triot said:


> I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism.



Capitalism would have been allowing the banking system to completely collapse and wiping everything out... right, Poodle.  

So in addition to not understanding World War II, you didn't understand what the Great Depression was.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... no. It was because the banks sold mortgages to middle class people telling them they'd all get rich quick flipping McMansions.  The problem was the government didn't regulate it, allowed the housing market to boom, because it created the illusion of economic growth.
> 
> This all happened when George W. Stupid was in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism would have been allowing the banking system to completely collapse and wiping everything out... right, Poodle.
> 
> So in addition to not understanding World War II, you didn't understand what the Great Depression was.
Click to expand...

/——/ Bush cause the banking collapse ??? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha


----------



## Seawytch

Cellblock2429 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... no. It was because the banks sold mortgages to middle class people telling them they'd all get rich quick flipping McMansions.  The problem was the government didn't regulate it, allowed the housing market to boom, because it created the illusion of economic growth.
> 
> This all happened when George W. Stupid was in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism would have been allowing the banking system to completely collapse and wiping everything out... right, Poodle.
> 
> So in addition to not understanding World War II, you didn't understand what the Great Depression was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Bush cause the banking collapse ??? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha
Click to expand...


It happened during his administration. The Fed not raising the interest rate in 2004 helped lead to too many people buying houses they couldn't afford and the housing bubble that led to the recession.


----------



## Cellblock2429

Seawytch said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... no. It was because the banks sold mortgages to middle class people telling them they'd all get rich quick flipping McMansions.  The problem was the government didn't regulate it, allowed the housing market to boom, because it created the illusion of economic growth.
> 
> This all happened when George W. Stupid was in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism would have been allowing the banking system to completely collapse and wiping everything out... right, Poodle.
> 
> So in addition to not understanding World War II, you didn't understand what the Great Depression was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Bush cause the banking collapse ??? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened during his administration. The Fed not raising the interest rate in 2004 helped lead to too many people buying houses they couldn't afford and the housing bubble that led to the recession.
Click to expand...

/---/ But Obozo gets credit for everything good happening on Trump's watch. I get it now.


----------



## Seawytch

Cellblock2429 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... no. It was because the banks sold mortgages to middle class people telling them they'd all get rich quick flipping McMansions.  The problem was the government didn't regulate it, allowed the housing market to boom, because it created the illusion of economic growth.
> 
> This all happened when George W. Stupid was in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism would have been allowing the banking system to completely collapse and wiping everything out... right, Poodle.
> 
> So in addition to not understanding World War II, you didn't understand what the Great Depression was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Bush cause the banking collapse ??? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened during his administration. The Fed not raising the interest rate in 2004 helped lead to too many people buying houses they couldn't afford and the housing bubble that led to the recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ But Obozo gets credit for everything good happening on Trump's watch. I get it now.
> View attachment 258603
Click to expand...


You don't get anything, that's pretty clear. The first two years of any president's term is running on the economy of his or her predecessor. Obama was handed a terrible economy. We were hemorrhaging jobs and we had just had a huge housing bubble burst. In his eight years, that economy slowly turned around so that he handed off a train that was chugging along nicely. Trump, to his credit has, so far, not derailed that train. 

He is trying like hell though with his trade wars...


----------



## Cellblock2429

Seawytch said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of which was the result of the failed and idiotic left-wing policies you support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um... no. It was because the banks sold mortgages to middle class people telling them they'd all get rich quick flipping McMansions.  The problem was the government didn't regulate it, allowed the housing market to boom, because it created the illusion of economic growth.
> 
> This all happened when George W. Stupid was in charge.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. A bailout is *not* capitalism. At all. It doesn’t even remotely resemble capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Capitalism would have been allowing the banking system to completely collapse and wiping everything out... right, Poodle.
> 
> So in addition to not understanding World War II, you didn't understand what the Great Depression was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /——/ Bush cause the banking collapse ??? Bwhahahaha Bwhahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened during his administration. The Fed not raising the interest rate in 2004 helped lead to too many people buying houses they couldn't afford and the housing bubble that led to the recession.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /---/ But Obozo gets credit for everything good happening on Trump's watch. I get it now.
> View attachment 258603
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get anything, that's pretty clear. The first two years of any president's term is running on the economy of his or her predecessor. Obama was handed a terrible economy. We were hemorrhaging jobs and we had just had a huge housing bubble burst. In his eight years, that economy slowly turned around so that he handed off a train that was chugging along nicely. Trump, to his credit has, so far, not derailed that train.
> 
> He is trying like hell though with his trade wars...
Click to expand...

/----/* "that economy slowly turned around "*
You don't get anything, that's pretty clear. The economy was limping along at 1.5% GDP that was hailed as the new norm. The jobs created were part-time and the market recovered because of the QE and zero interest money.  Trump- to his credit- has a 3,5% GDP that Obozo said would never happen. This economy has created the lowest UE rate sone 1953 - and these are real careers, not part-time gigs. The market is at historic highs in spite of rate increases.  And democrats have not been able to derail this train.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> For someone who claims Jesus never existed, you're certainly obsessed with talking about Him and claiming you know all about Him. Methinks perhaps you doth protest too much. A little conviction going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, when you have millions of idiots who want to throw people in jail over what kind of sex they have or having an abortion trying to please an imaginary sky man, that really, really is a cause for concern.  The problem with trying to please imaginary characters is you never know what they want.
Click to expand...

What a load.  You don't respect the Constitution.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> It happened during his administration. The Fed *not raising the interest rate* in 2004 helped lead to too many people buying houses they couldn't afford and the housing bubble that led to the recession.


That may just be the most idiotic thing I have _ever_ heard. The banks decide who gets a loan and who doesn’t. Before Bill Clinton’s 1997 Community Re-Investment Act forced banks to make loans they wouldn’t previously make, we didn’t have a single “housing bubble” or “collapse”. Moron. Stop flailing around wildly attempting to find bizarre excuses to blame conservatives for the failed policies of idiot leftists.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> It happened during his administration. The Fed *not raising the interest rate* *in 2004* helped lead to too many people buying houses they couldn't afford and the housing bubble that led to the recession.


Just 2004, uh? It’s not a problem that they didn’t raise rates in 2003 or 2005? What about 2002? I literally cannot stop laughing. First time I’ve seen an idiot try this absurd excuse.

Furthermore, the President of the United States *doesn’t* even control the Fed.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You don't get anything, that's pretty clear. The first two years of any president's term is running on the economy of his or her predecessor.


And who was Obama’s “predecessors”? Nancy Pelosi (Dumbocrats controlled the House) and Harry Reid (Dumbocrats controlled the Senate). They were the one’s passing laws that were crushing the economy. The President doesn’t pass laws, sweetie. Well, Republican presidents don’t anyway. Marxists left-wing dictators such as Obama bypass Congress illegally.


Seawytch said:


> Obama was handed a terrible economy.


From the Dumbocrats. Then Republicans took control of the nation, turned things around, and handed President Trump a solid economy. President Trump has turned it into a legendary economy by legally, properly, and constitutionally revoking all of Obama’s actions that were preventing an even better economy (such as blocking the Keystone Pipeline).


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> What a load. You don't respect the Constitution.



Uh, guy I wasn't talking about the Constitution.   Can you please try to pay attention here.  



P@triot said:


> And who was Obama’s “predecessors”? Nancy Pelosi (Dumbocrats controlled the House) and Harry Reid (Dumbocrats controlled the Senate). They were the one’s passing laws that were crushing the economy. The President doesn’t pass laws, sweetie. Well, Republican presidents don’t anyway. Marxists left-wing dictators such as Obama bypass Congress illegally.



And what law did they specifically pass?  Because the economy was already going south as early as 2007.  The problem with Bush is that he was completely incompetent. He fucked up Iraq, he fucked up Katrina, he fucked up the economy.  



P@triot said:


> From the Dumbocrats. Then Republicans took control of the nation, turned things around, and handed President Trump a solid economy. President Trump has turned it into a legendary economy by legally, properly, and constitutionally revoking all of Obama’s actions that were preventing an even better economy (such as blocking the Keystone Pipeline).



Yup, one project that employs maybe 10,000 people totally turned it around. 

the reality, Poodle, Obama fixed Bush's mess, despite the Republicans doing everything they could to stop him.  It's only a matter of time before Trump gets us back into recession... it's not a bug, it's a design feature.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a load. You don't respect the Constitution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy I wasn't talking about the Constitution.   Can you please try to pay attention here.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And who was Obama’s “predecessors”? Nancy Pelosi (Dumbocrats controlled the House) and Harry Reid (Dumbocrats controlled the Senate). They were the one’s paYoussing laws that were crushing the economy. The President doesn’t pass laws, sweetie. Well, Republican presidents don’t anyway. Marxists left-wing dictators such as Obama bypass Congress illegally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what law did they specifically pass?  Because the economy was already going south as early as 2007.  The problem with Bush is that he was completely incompetent. He fucked up Iraq, he fucked up Katrina, he fucked up the economy.
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the Dumbocrats. Then Republicans took control of the nation, turned things around, and handed President Trump a solid economy. President Trump has turned it into a legendary economy by legally, properly, and constitutionally revoking all of Obama’s actions that were preventing an even better economy (such as blocking the Keystone Pipeline).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, one project that employs maybe 10,000 people totally turned it around.
> 
> the reality, Poodle, Obama fixed Bush's mess, despite the Republicans doing everything they could to stop him.  It's only a matter of time before Trump gets us back into recession... it's not a bug, it's a design feature.
Click to expand...

You mock the Constitution when you mock my religion.  The Constitution protects my RIGHT to believe in God and express my beliefs.  You are the problem in the United States, not my beliefs.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> You mock the Constitution when you mock my religion. The Constitution protects my RIGHT to believe in God and express my beliefs. You are the problem in the United States, not my beliefs.



The Constitution gives you the right to believe in silly superstitions. It does not protect you from people pointing out how silly they are.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mock the Constitution when you mock my religion. The Constitution protects my RIGHT to believe in God and express my beliefs. You are the problem in the United States, not my beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution gives you the right to believe in silly superstitions. It does not protect you from people pointing out how silly they are.
Click to expand...

/——/ Does the Constitution protect the religious from Progs attacking them with laws that go against their fundamental beliefs? You know, like forcing Catholic hospitals to hand out birth control and abortion pills? You know, stuff like that?


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Does the Constitution protect the religious from Progs attacking them with laws that go against their fundamental beliefs? You know, like forcing Catholic hospitals to hand out birth control and abortion pills? You know, stuff like that?



Um, then the Catholics shouldn't be in the health care business if they aren't going to practice health care.   That's a pretty simple solution.  

The idea that you aren't going to provide needed health care (such as giving a rape victim a morning after pill because you think every sperm is sacred) because your imaginary sky fairy tells you not to, then you shouldn't be in that business.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Does the Constitution protect the religious from Progs attacking them with laws that go against their fundamental beliefs? You know, like forcing Catholic hospitals to hand out birth control and abortion pills? You know, stuff like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, then the Catholics shouldn't be in the health care business if they aren't going to practice health care.   That's a pretty simple solution.
> 
> The idea that you aren't going to provide needed health care (such as giving a rape victim a morning after pill because you think every sperm is sacred) because your imaginary sky fairy tells you not to, then you shouldn't be in that business.
Click to expand...

/——-/Do you demand the same standards for Muslims, or do they get a pass? Go peddle your baby killing glee somewhere else.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/Do you demand the same standards for Muslims, or do they get a pass? Go peddle your baby killing glee somewhere else.



Are the Muslims running hospitals? Are they insisting on changing the laws to accommodate their superstitions?  

If I want a sermon, I'll go to a Church.  

If I want health care, I'll go to a Hospital. 

I should not get health care at a church, or a sermon at a hospital. 

this isn't complicated.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/Do you demand the same standards for Muslims, or do they get a pass? Go peddle your baby killing glee somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Muslims running hospitals? Are they insisting on changing the laws to accommodate their superstitions?
> 
> If I want a sermon, I'll go to a Church.
> 
> If I want health care, I'll go to a Hospital.
> 
> I should not get health care at a church, or a sermon at a hospital.
> 
> this isn't complicated.
Click to expand...

/—-/ It’s complicated for you. A religious organization has every right to run a hospital while upholding their beliefs. And no, there are not any Muslim hospitals in the US but plenty of Muslim doctors who won’t perform abortions.


----------



## Bush92

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Man...the perp is a real cocksucker!


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /—-/ It’s complicated for you. A religious organization has every right to run a hospital while upholding their beliefs. And no, there are not any Muslim hospitals in the US but plenty of Muslim doctors who won’t perform abortions.



"Dr. Hassan, why won't you perform my abortion!" 

"Um, because I'm a podiatrist!" 

No, a religious organization has to run a business in accordance with the laws and regulations governing that business.  Which means if a rape victim comes in and says, "Give me an abortion pill", you give it to her, PERIOD.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ It’s complicated for you. A religious organization has every right to run a hospital while upholding their beliefs. And no, there are not any Muslim hospitals in the US but plenty of Muslim doctors who won’t perform abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dr. Hassan, why won't you perform my abortion!"
> 
> "Um, because I'm a podiatrist!"
> 
> No, a religious organization has to run a business in accordance with the laws and regulations governing that business.  Which means if a rape victim comes in and says, "Give me an abortion pill", you give it to her, PERIOD.
Click to expand...

/——-/ Actually they don’t. The ER says sorry we’re fresh out of baby killing pills. Go to the free clinic. But we will do a rape kit, counseling and treat you for STDs.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mock the Constitution when you mock my religion. The Constitution protects my RIGHT to believe in God and express my beliefs. You are the problem in the United States, not my beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution gives you the right to believe in silly superstitions. It does not protect you from people pointing out how silly they are.
Click to expand...

No, the Constitution protects my God-given right


JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mock the Constitution when you mock my religion. The Constitution protects my RIGHT to believe in God and express my beliefs. You are the problem in the United States, not my beliefs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution gives you the right to believe in silly superstitions. It does not protect you from people pointing out how silly they are.
Click to expand...

Wrong, Stalin breath.  God gives me my rights, not the Constitution.  You're dumber than an empty box of Post Toasties.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /—-/ It’s complicated for you. A religious organization has every right to run a hospital while upholding their beliefs. And no, there are not any Muslim hospitals in the US but plenty of Muslim doctors who won’t perform abortions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Dr. Hassan, why won't you perform my abortion!"
> 
> "Um, because I'm a podiatrist!"
> 
> No, a religious organization has to run a business in accordance with the laws and regulations governing that business.  Which means if a rape victim comes in and says, "Give me an abortion pill", you give it to her, PERIOD.
Click to expand...

You keep pushing that lie.  When laws and regulations governing business collide with Constitutional rights, the laws and regulations must be changed to accommodate the Constitution.  The Constitution CANNOT be changed.  The only way to do that is through amendments, and even those cannot override previous amendments.  Idiot.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——-/ Actually they don’t. The ER says sorry we’re fresh out of baby killing pills. Go to the free clinic. But we will do a rape kit, counseling and treat you for STDs.



We let the Churches do all sorts of fucked up things...  that needs to change. 



BS Filter said:


> You keep pushing that lie. When laws and regulations governing business collide with Constitutional rights, the laws and regulations must be changed to accommodate the Constitution. The Constitution CANNOT be changed. The only way to do that is through amendments, and even those cannot override previous amendments. Idiot.



Not a constitutional issue.  The Constitution also calls for SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE.  That means you can't impose your religious stupidity on the rest of us.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> Wrong, Stalin breath. God gives me my rights, not the Constitution. You're dumber than an empty box of Post Toasties.



Actually, there is no God. 

There are also no rights.  Any fool who thinks he has rights needs to look up "Japanese-Americans, 1942".  

What you have is what the rest of society tolerates.   



BS Filter said:


> No, the Constitution protects my God-given right



But it doesn't make your belief in a Cosmic Jewish Zombie any less silly.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, Stalin breath. God gives me my rights, not the Constitution. You're dumber than an empty box of Post Toasties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is no God.
> 
> There are also no rights.  Any fool who thinks he has rights needs to look up "Japanese-Americans, 1942".
> 
> What you have is what the rest of society tolerates.
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the Constitution protects my God-given right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it doesn't make your belief in a Cosmic Jewish Zombie any less silly.
Click to expand...

The founding fathers disagree with you.  Thank God for that.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——-/ Actually they don’t. The ER says sorry we’re fresh out of baby killing pills. Go to the free clinic. But we will do a rape kit, counseling and treat you for STDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We let the Churches do all sorts of fucked up things...  that needs to change.
> 
> 
> 
> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep pushing that lie. When laws and regulations governing business collide with Constitutional rights, the laws and regulations must be changed to accommodate the Constitution. The Constitution CANNOT be changed. The only way to do that is through amendments, and even those cannot override previous amendments. Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a constitutional issue.  The Constitution also calls for SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE.  That means you can't impose your religious stupidity on the rest of us.
Click to expand...

/——/ Nowhere in the Constitution is the “call” for The SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE.. Nowhere


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> The founding fathers disagree with you. Thank God for that.



Who cares what a bunch of old dead slave rapists thought?


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Nowhere in the Constitution is the “call” for The SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE.. Nowhere



It's clearly stated in the Establishment Clause


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Nowhere in the Constitution is the “call” for The SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE.. Nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clearly stated in the Establishment Clause
Click to expand...

/———/ : "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof...". point out the words separation of church and state. BTW, it means freedom of religion, not freedom from religion. It means Congress can’t regulate religion, it doesn’t mean religion can’t be part of government.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /———/ : "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof...". point out the words separation of church and state. BTW, it means freedom of religion, not freedom from religion. It means Congress can’t regulate religion, it doesn’t mean religion can’t be part of government.



Actually, it means exactly that... government can't establish laws based on religion.. which is what you nutters are trying to do with gays and abortion.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founding fathers disagree with you. Thank God for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what a bunch of old dead slave rapists thought?
Click to expand...

/——/ You do- see your post #1413 talking about the Establishment Clause. You dope.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /———/ : "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof...". point out the words separation of church and state. BTW, it means freedom of religion, not freedom from religion. It means Congress can’t regulate religion, it doesn’t mean religion can’t be part of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it means exactly that... government can't establish laws based on religion.. which is what you nutters are trying to do with gays and abortion.
Click to expand...

/——/ Actually it doesn’t mean that. I trust Cornell law school more than yours. Now focus on the last sentence:  
*Establishment Clause*
The First Amendment's Establishment Clause prohibits the government from making any law “respecting an establishment of religion.” This clause not only forbids the government from establishing an official religion, but also prohibits government actions that unduly favor one religion over another. It also prohibits the government from unduly preferring religion over non-religion, or non-religion over religion. Establishment Clause


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founding fathers disagree with you. Thank God for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what a bunch of old dead slave rapists thought?
Click to expand...

Classic Marxist America hater.  You're the enemy within.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Nowhere in the Constitution is the “call” for The SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE.. Nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's clearly stated in the Establishment Clause
Click to expand...

Lie.  The Constitution keeps government out of the religion of the people, not religion out of government.  There are Christian symbols all over Washington DC. You've got some work to do removing all those symbols in Arlington cemetery, the Washington monument and the Supreme Court building. Get to it.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The founding fathers disagree with you. Thank God for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what a bunch of old dead slave rapists thought?
Click to expand...


Everyone who cares about the rule of law, because they wrote the laws that given our nation. What they intended matters.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /———/ : "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof...". point out the words separation of church and state. BTW, it means freedom of religion, not freedom from religion. It means Congress can’t regulate religion, it doesn’t mean religion can’t be part of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it means exactly that... government can't establish laws based on religion.. which is what you nutters are trying to do with gays and abortion.
Click to expand...

The Constitution is based on Judeo/Christian principles, idiot.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> Lie. The Constitution keeps government out of the religion of the people, not religion out of government. There are Christian symbols all over Washington DC.



Yes, and we need to expunge them. 



hadit said:


> Everyone who cares about the rule of law, because they wrote the laws that given our nation. What they intended matters.



Um... yeah.  We had laws before the Slave Rapists decided they didn't want to pay for the unnecessary war with France they instigated.  

So let's see, if they had lost, we'd have still had laws.  We'd still have some self rule, we'd probably be like Canada or Australia, which last time I checked, had as much freedom as we did. 

HEck, we'd have probably gotten rid of slavery a lot earlier, because the British Empire outlawed it in 1830.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> The Constitution is based on Judeo/Christian principles, idiot.



You'll probably find that the term "Judeo-Christian" doesn't even enter the langage until the 20th century.   A lot of the Founders were Deists, they didn't believe in that superstitious nonsense.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lie. The Constitution keeps government out of the religion of the people, not religion out of government. There are Christian symbols all over Washington DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and we need to expunge them.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who cares about the rule of law, because they wrote the laws that given our nation. What they intended matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um... yeah.  We had laws before the Slave Rapists decided they didn't want to pay for the unnecessary war with France they instigated.
> 
> So let's see, if they had lost, we'd have still had laws.  We'd still have some self rule, we'd probably be like Canada or Australia, which last time I checked, had as much freedom as we did.
> 
> HEck, we'd have probably gotten rid of slavery a lot earlier, because the British Empire outlawed it in 1830.
Click to expand...


Irrelevant. You were complaining because you didn't like who wrote our laws. It simply doesn't matter who wrote them because they are governing our lives. You don't get to ignore laws because you don't like who wrote them.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Irrelevant. You were complaining because you didn't like who wrote our laws. It simply doesn't matter who wrote them because they are governing our lives. You don't get to ignore laws because you don't like who wrote them.



sure I do.  

I this case, we are pushing for making sure that religious assholes don't abuse people because of their superstitions... so we've passed laws against that.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant. You were complaining because you didn't like who wrote our laws. It simply doesn't matter who wrote them because they are governing our lives. You don't get to ignore laws because you don't like who wrote them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure I do.
> 
> I this case, we are pushing for making sure that religious assholes don't abuse people because of their superstitions... so we've passed laws against that.
Click to expand...


Actually, you don't. Congress can't pass laws preventing you from speaking your mind because of laws written by people you don't like. The police are prohibited from randomly breaking into your house because of laws written by people you don't like. If you can ignore laws because you don't like who wrote them, others can too.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Actually, you don't. Congress can't pass laws preventing you from speaking your mind because of laws written by people you don't like. The police are prohibited from randomly breaking into your house because of laws written by people you don't like. If you can ignore laws because you don't like who wrote them, others can too.



Sure we do... we pass public accomedation laws, so if you are a homophobic baker, you totally have to bake a cake for two gays and SUCK IT UP, BITCHES! 

I'd go one further. I'd revoke the tax exemption for any church still preaching homophobia as a religious dogma.  Betcha they all have a "Come to Jesus" moment after that!


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution is based on Judeo/Christian principles, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll probably find that the term "Judeo-Christian" doesn't even enter the langage until the 20th century.   A lot of the Founders were Deists, they didn't believe in that superstitious nonsense.
Click to expand...

You're repeating the left's propaganda.  I doubt you've even read any of their writings or speeches.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, you don't. Congress can't pass laws preventing you from speaking your mind because of laws written by people you don't like. The police are prohibited from randomly breaking into your house because of laws written by people you don't like. If you can ignore laws because you don't like who wrote them, others can too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do... we pass public accomedation laws, so if you are a homophobic baker, you totally have to bake a cake for two gays and SUCK IT UP, BITCHES!
> 
> I'd go one further. I'd revoke the tax exemption for any church still preaching homophobia as a religious dogma.  Betcha they all have a "Come to Jesus" moment after that!
Click to expand...


You just undercut your whole argument by admitting that you can't force churches to pay income taxes because of laws passed by people you don't like.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> You just undercut your whole argument by admitting that you can't force churches to pay income taxes because of laws passed by people you don't like.



Um, no, but if you want to think that, okay, buddy.   Really not going down another rabbit hole with you


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just undercut your whole argument by admitting that you can't force churches to pay income taxes because of laws passed by people you don't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, but if you want to think that, okay, buddy.   Really not going down another rabbit hole with you
Click to expand...


That's okay. Move the goal posts around until you can convince yourself you didn't miss.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> That's okay. Move the goal posts around until you can convince yourself you didn't miss.



Whatever, guy.. talking to you is kind of a waste of time. 

Your superstitions do not trump my laws.  

Otherwise I want to declare myself a follower of Quetzalcoatl and go around cutting out the hearts of my enemies.   Don't let your silly murder laws get in my way!  You're oppressing my religion, man!


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay. Move the goal posts around until you can convince yourself you didn't miss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, guy.. talking to you is kind of a waste of time.
> 
> Your superstitions do not trump my laws.
> 
> Otherwise I want to declare myself a follower of Quetzalcoatl and go around cutting out the hearts of my enemies.   Don't let your silly murder laws get in my way!  You're oppressing my religion, man!
Click to expand...


Which means you treasure the laws written by those you despise. You know, those slave rapists whose opinions mean nothing to you.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

hadit said:


> Which means you treasure the laws written by those you despise. You know, those slave rapists whose opinions mean nothing to you.



_
“To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic, to repudiate morality while laying claim to it, to believe that democracy was impossible and that the Party was the guardian of democracy, to forget whatever it was necessary to forget, then to draw it back into memory again at the moment when it was needed, and then promptly to forget it again, and above all, to apply the same process to the process itself—that was the ultimate subtlety: consciously to induce unconsciousness, and then, once again, to become unconscious of the act of hypnosis you had just performed. Even to understand the word—doublethink—involved the use of doublethink.
·
·
·​The power of holding two contradictory beliefs in one's mind simultaneously, and accepting both of them… To tell deliberate lies while genuinely believing in them, to forget any fact that has become inconvenient, and then, when it becomes necessary again, to draw it back from oblivion for just as long as it is needed, to deny the existence of objective reality and all the while to take account of the reality which one denies—all this is indispensably necessary. Even in using the word doublethink it is necessary to exercise doublethink. For by using the word one admits that one is tampering with reality; by a fresh act of doublethink one erases this knowledge; and so on indefinitely, with the lie always one leap ahead of the truth.”_

—George Orwell, 1984​


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Which means you treasure the laws written by those you despise. You know, those slave rapists whose opinions mean nothing to you.



Naw, I think we need to rip up our outdated constitution and write a new one...  

In the meantime, the religious crazies need to be challenged every time they try to impose themselves. 




Bob Blaylock said:


> To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic,



Yawn, Mormon Bob...  you suffer from Dogmatic thinking, probably from being in a cult all your life.   

A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of tiny minds.  - Ralph Waldo Emerson

The constitution is not a suicide pact -  Justice Robert H. Jackson


----------



## P@triot

hadit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's okay. Move the goal posts around until you can convince yourself you didn't miss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, guy.. talking to you is kind of a waste of time.
> 
> Your superstitions do not trump my laws.
> 
> Otherwise I want to declare myself a follower of Quetzalcoatl and go around cutting out the hearts of my enemies.   Don't let your silly murder laws get in my way!  You're oppressing my religion, man!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which means you treasure the laws written by those you despise. You know, those slave rapists whose opinions mean nothing to you.
Click to expand...

Watching hadit completely expose the idiotic words of JoeB131 (which contradict themselves) is _priceless_.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Naw, I *think* we need to rip up our outdated constitution and write a new one...


Yes, but in all fairness, you’re dumb ass thinks gender is a state of mind. 

Here’s the thing junior...you can think anything you want. At the end of the day, the American people vehemently disagree with you. And they Trump you. So shed those tears all you want, it doesn’t change *reality* (just like your gender confusion bullshit).


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which means you treasure the laws written by those you despise. You know, those slave rapists whose opinions mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I think we need to rip up our outdated constitution and write a new one...
> 
> In the meantime, the religious crazies need to be challenged every time they try to impose themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> To know and not to know, to be conscious of complete truthfulness while telling carefully constructed lies, to hold simultaneously two opinions which cancelled out, knowing them to be contradictory and believing in both of them, to use logic against logic,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yawn, Mormon Bob...  you suffer from Dogmatic thinking, probably from being in a cult all your life.
> 
> A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of tiny minds.  - Ralph Waldo Emerson
> 
> The constitution is not a suicide pact -  Justice Robert H. Jackson
Click to expand...

The Constitution isn't the problem.  The problem is all of you indoctrinated pawns.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Here’s the thing junior...you can think anything you want. At the end of the day, the American people vehemently disagree with you. And they Trump you. So shed those tears all you want, it doesn’t change *reality* (just like your gender confusion bullshit).



Actually, we'll probably end up re-writing the constitution within your lifetime, little boy.  Too many flaws.   

The American people voted for Hillary... I'm sorry that sticks in your craw, but you can't claim the people as a source when your guy only got 46% of the 50% who bothered to vote.


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> The Constitution isn't the problem. The problem is all of you indoctrinated pawns.



Actually, the constitution really is the problem, because it didn't anticipate the kind of world we live in today.  

Few countries still try to use the constitution they had 250 years ago.  They write updated ones on a regular basis.


----------



## BS Filter

JoeB131 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Constitution isn't the problem. The problem is all of you indoctrinated pawns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, the constitution really is the problem, because it didn't anticipate the kind of world we live in today.
> 
> Few countries still try to use the constitution they had 250 years ago.  They write updated ones on a regular basis.
Click to expand...

We do have a process for updating the Constitution called "Amendments".


----------



## JoeB131

BS Filter said:


> We do have a process for updating the Constitution called "Amendments".



We should also have a constitutional convention and write a new one, which would be a pretty good idea.  

Things to get rid of/change. 

The Electoral College. 
The Senate
The ability of Presidents to pardon their cronies. 
The goofy interpretation of the Militia Amendment that says crazy people can have guns. 
Making it really clear that you can't break laws because you sky pixie says so.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, we'll probably end up re-writing the constitution within your lifetime, little boy.  Too many flaws.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The American people voted for Hillary...


If that were true, Hitlery Clinton would be sitting in the Oval Office at this very moment, instead of sitting at home crying like she does _every_ day.

Even the "blue wall" of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, and West Virginia said "trump that bitch".


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> We should also have a constitutional convention and write a new one, which would be a pretty good idea.
> 
> Things to get rid of/change.
> 
> The Electoral College.
> The Senate
> The ability of Presidents to pardon their cronies.
> The goofy interpretation of the Militia Amendment that says crazy people can have guns.
> Making it really clear that you can't break laws because you sky pixie says so.


So basically _everything_ that Adolf Hitler instituted. Shocking.


----------



## MaryL

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

I concur. Homosexuals are like 5% of the population, yet they take way past  50% of our civil rights or humanitarian focus. Why? Their high  income level means they can co-op our entire society? So, Money+lawyers=civil rights?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> If that were true, Hitlery Clinton would be sitting in the Oval Office at this very moment, instead of sitting at home crying like she does _every_ day.
> 
> Even the "blue wall" of Pennsylvania, Michigan, Wisconsin, and West Virginia said "trump that bitch".



The White Trash in WV haven't voted for their own economic interests since 1996... but never mind.  



P@triot said:


> So basically _everything_ that Adolf Hitler instituted. Shocking.



Um, no, but you are ignorant enough about American history, you really shouldn't try German History, too.... you might strain something. 



MaryL said:


> I concur. Homosexuals are like 5% of the population, yet they take way past 50% of our civil rights or humanitarian focus. Why? Their high income level means they can co-op our entire society? So, Money+lawyers=civil rights?



Where do you get any of those percentages from?  First, LGBTQ people are 10% of the population.  Secondly, how is giving them equal treatment effecting you in any way shape or form?


----------



## badger2

Agreeing with MaryL, though leaving out LGBT in general is a mistake. All of them Jones for recognition in their "upward mobility," and their (10%) distractions can be legitimately considered an offensive proselytization to others who were not paying attention to them but were interested in other things. The scapegoat has the right to filter out social interests, otherwise the sheer promiscuity of the political pathologies vying for attention from which to choose cultivates a kind of autism. duh, the 10% LGBT distraction can indeed produce equal treatment, which gets 10% of our attention, Democracy Breath."


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Who cares what a bunch of old dead slave rapists thought?


Leftists are all about control and oppression. That cannot be achieved under the laws of the U.S. Constitution. Thus, step #1 must be to make the constitution irrelevant. The only way to do that is to create a narrative that it was written by “evil” rapists.


> Here's my hypothesis about people who use slavery to trash the Founders: *They have contempt for our constitutional guarantees of liberty*, writes Walter Williams.


I’ve been saying it for over a decade now. It’s not a “hypothesis” either. It’s an indisputable reality. People like Joey just cannot accept seeing people free from their control. He live in a constant state of aggravation that you can live your life how you want to live it.

The Left’s Favorite Tool to Attack Our Founding Principles


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Who cares what a bunch of old dead slave rapists thought?


Just because I love humiliating Joey and his astounding ignorance...


> “There is not a man living who wishes more sincerely than I do, to see a plan adopted for the abolition of [slavery].” - George Washington, in a letter to Pennsylvania delegate Robert Morris





> “It is much to be wished that slavery may be abolished.” - John Jay, in a letter to R. Lushington



The Left’s Favorite Tool to Attack Our Founding Principles


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Leftists are all about control and oppression. That cannot be achieved under the laws of the U.S. Constitution. Thus, step #1 must be to make the constitution irrelevant. The only way to do that is to create a narrative that it was written by “evil” rapists.



Or recognizing that it was.  The thing was, if you were black, native American or a woman, you didn't have "rights"... that' was the point. 



P@triot said:


> I’ve been saying it for over a decade now. It’s not a “hypothesis” either. It’s an indisputable reality. People like Joey just cannot accept seeing people free from their control. He live in a constant state of aggravation that you can live your life how you want to live it.



The problem is when people like you talk about "Freedom" and "Liberty" it usually means the rights of white rich folks to abuse the rest of us.  

Look at who you hate. Lawyers, Unions and Bureaucrats... anyone who might actually make it a fair fight.  



P@triot said:


> Just because I love humiliating Joey and his astounding ignorance...



Wow... yes, Geo Washington said some things about why slavery was bad.. 

And then spent years trying to track down Ona Judge, the poor girl who just wasn't that keen on being a slave for some reason. 

Ona Judge: The slave who ran away from George Washington


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Or recognizing that it was.  The thing was, if you were black, native American or a woman, *you didn't have "rights"*... that' was the point.


Oh...so basically the exact same society you desperately want to create now. Got it.


----------



## P@triot

This is sick. And disturbing. And disgusting. And unacceptable. This asshat wants to make his mental illness - and subsequent sexual deviance - the problem of his students (and anyone else who meets him).

This Teacher Came Out to His Students as Transgender, and Expects Them to Go Along With It


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Oh...so basically the exact same society you desperately want to create now. Got it.


Again, buddy, check your privilege


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, buddy, check your privilege


Again, “buddy”, check your propaganda. You parrot all of the tired and idiotic left-wing talking points.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Again, “buddy”, check your propaganda. You parrot all of the tired and idiotic left-wing talking points.



Naw, man, I've lived it.  

As I've said, I used to be right wing, until I had medical issues and my Romney-loving boss showed me the true meaning of Christmas. 

Nothing changes your perspective than realizing the only thing that kept his behavior from being a lot worse was a fear of government.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Nothing changes your perspective than realizing the only thing that kept his behavior from being a lot worse was a fear of government.


Wait...you’re white and male. And you were just whining about “privilege”. And yet, in your very next post, you whine that you suffered unimaginable injustice.

See what I mean about propaganda, folks? I have never seen a progressive not contradict themselves. Never. When you lie and push propaganda, you will inevitably forget what you said and expose your own lies.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Wait...you’re white and male. And you were just whining about “privilege”. And yet, in your very next post, you whine that you suffered unimaginable injustice.



Exactly my point.  If there actually was a magic fairy in the sky, I would be thanking him every day that I was born white, straight and male. 

But encountering my first dose of discrimination (in this case, medical/age discrimination) was a real eye opener. It made me realize that if you don't have the protections of unions, activist government and other safeguards that created the middle class, someone with more money or power can pretty much screw you with impunity.  

When I pointed out the unfairness of what he was doing to my career after six years of loyal service, his response was, "That's why I'm glad I don't have to deal with a union."  He really couldn't rationalize what he was doing...



P@triot said:


> See what I mean about propaganda, folks? I have never seen a progressive not contradict themselves. Never. When you lie and push propaganda, you will inevitably forget what you said and expose your own lies.



Your lack of empathy and critical thinking skills is not a contradiction on my part.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Your lack of empathy and critical thinking skills is not a contradiction on my part.



  No, but the lack of consistency between the lie that you tell one moment, with one tip of your forked tongue, and the lie that you tell in the next moment, with the other tip of your forked tongue; is a contradiction on your part.

  That's the trouble with being such an extreme pathological liar as you are; it becomes difficult to avoid creating obvious inconsistencies from one lie to the next.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, but the lack of consistency between the lie that you tell one moment, with one tip of your forked tongue, and the lie that you tell in the next moment, with the other tip of your forked tongue; is a contradiction on your part.
> 
> That's the trouble with being such an extreme pathological liar as you are; it becomes difficult to avoid creating obvious inconsistencies from one lie to the next.



I must be pretty good, since you can never cite an example of where my narrative really deviates.. It's actually been pretty consistent. 

Again, you belong to a cult started by a convicted con man who fucked little girls, you really can't be safely dismissed as an authority on the truth.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, but the lack of consistency between the lie that you tell one moment, with one tip of your forked tongue, and the lie that you tell in the next moment, with the other tip of your forked tongue; is a contradiction on your part.
> That's the trouble with being such an extreme pathological liar as you are; it becomes difficult to avoid creating obvious inconsistencies from one lie to the next.
> 
> 
> 
> I must be pretty good, since you can never cite an example of where my narrative really deviates.. It's actually been pretty consistent.
> Again, you belong to a cult started by a convicted con man who fucked little girls, you really can't be safely dismissed as an authority on the truth.
Click to expand...


  You really can't help yourself, can you?  You can't even draw a breath, without the exhalation of that breath carrying a plague of lies with it.  It goes beyond the obvious absence of any moral or ethical character on your part, into what is clearly some sort of severe mental defect.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> You really can't help yourself, can you? You can't even draw a breath, without the exhalation of that breath carrying a plague of lies with it. It goes beyond the obvious absence of any moral or ethical character on your part, into what is clearly some sort of severe mental defect.



Okay - Opinions not approved by your cult are not lies... they are opinions. 

Joseph Smith WAS convicted of fraud in New York. 

Joseph Smith and the criminal justice system - Wikipedia

He was charged with bank fraud in Ohio.   

Do they not teach you this stuff?  


He was having sex with teenage girls.  



I'm sorry these things bother you...  but if you really believe that he was your God's chosen messenger, what does that say about your God.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> I must be pretty good, since you can never cite an example of where my narrative really deviates.


I just did, junior. You’re white and male. You were crying about “privilege” and then in the very next post, you _claimed_ a major issue. So the “white privilege” you mentioned doesn’t exist or you wouldn’t have experienced what you claimed to have experienced.

You got caught lying. Again. I catch you every time. And I love it. I love exposing you as the partisan asshat and lying dillhole that you are.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Okay - Opinions not approved by your cult are not lies... they are opinions.



  No, but willfully false statements, made by someone who knows damn well that they are false, are lies.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I just did, junior. You’re white and male. You were crying about “privilege” and then in the very next post, you _claimed_ a major issue. So the “white privilege” you mentioned doesn’t exist or you wouldn’t have experienced what you claimed to have experienced.



Um, no, that doesn't even fail a basic logic test, Poodle. 

Do you have reasoning disabilities?


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, but willfully false statements, made by someone who knows damn well that they are false, are lies.



Okay... prove where I lied. 

The facts about the leader of your cult are recorded history, buddy.  He pretty much scammed his way through four states before the people of my fine state got fed up with him raising a private army and fucking teenage girls... 




A great day in Illinois History!!!


----------



## P@triot

Once again children are *forced* to *suffer* because of the homosexual community...

This Gay Dad Lost Custody of His Own Kids. His Case Matters for All Children.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just did, junior. You’re white and male. You were crying about “privilege” and then in the very next post, you _claimed_ a major issue. So the “white privilege” you mentioned doesn’t exist or you wouldn’t have experienced what you claimed to have experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, no, that doesn't even fail a basic logic test, Poodle. Do you have reasoning disabilities?
Click to expand...

Bitch, you just got *owned* and you know it. You’re white and male. On on hand, you claim that “white privilege” exists. On the other hand, you claim to have suffered a horrible injustice.

If the “horrible injustice” you claim to have happened (as your reason for supporting unconstitutional totalitarian government) occurred, it proves that “white privilege” doesn’t exist and you’re a liar.

If “white privilege” does exist, then you enjoyed the benefits of it and you never experienced the “horrible injustice” you claimed to have experienced. And thus your support of unconstitutional totalitarian government is based on your greed and laziness (as I’ve said for years). Once again proving you’re a liar.

So which is it, snowflake?


----------



## Lysistrata

P@triot said:


> Once again children are *forced* to *suffer* because of the homosexual community...
> 
> This Gay Dad Lost Custody of His Own Kids. His Case Matters for All Children.



I'm not sure that these children are being "forced" to "suffer because of anything the LGBT community has done, as this community does not seem to have done anything. The law is in flux and courts are trying to deal with new realities in the area of child custody, and might be guided by prior decisions regarding the rights of non-adoptive step-parents under state laws.

FindLaw's New York Supreme Court case and opinions.
Matter of Renee P.-F. v Frank G.

BTW: I goggled. The Daily Signal is owned and operated by the Heritage Foundation.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Bitch, you just got *owned* and you know it. You’re white and male. On on hand, you claim that “white privilege” exists. On the other hand, you claim to have suffered a horrible injustice.
> 
> If the “horrible injustice” you claim to have happened (as your reason for supporting unconstitutional totalitarian government) occurred, it proves that “white privilege” doesn’t exist and you’re a liar.
> 
> If “white privilege” does exist, then you enjoyed the benefits of it and you never experienced the “horrible injustice” you claimed to have experienced. And thus your support of unconstitutional totalitarian government is based on your greed and laziness (as I’ve said for years). Once again proving you’re a liar.
> 
> So which is it, snowflake?



I've enjoyed White Privilege most of my life... and still do. 

And in 2008, richer, more privileged white people fucked me over for greed.  

Now, I realize that you are incapable of this level of introspection.  While I consider myself a fair minded guy, for years I kind of looked hte other way at the various injustices of this society.   Shit, I even voted Republican.   Shame on me for doing so, but I'm making it up for it now.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Once again children are *forced* to *suffer* because of the homosexual community...
> 
> This Gay Dad Lost Custody of His Own Kids. His Case Matters for All Children.



You didn't mention the part where the Children's Biological mother joined with the gay partner to sue for custody.   Funny how you leave that part out.    

I'm sure there were other factors as well, but never mind...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> I've enjoyed White Privilege most of my life... and still do.
> 
> And in 2008, richer, more privileged white people fucked me over for greed.




  More than anyone else on this forum, more than anyone else on any other forum I've been on, you come across as someone who has made some very bad choices in your life, who is wholly incapable of taking responsibility for your own bad choices or for the consequences thereof, and who relentlessly seeks to blame others for the result of your own bad choices.  You're filled with deep hatred for those on whom you unfairly blame the mess that you've made your own life; and it poisons your view of everything.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> More than anyone else on this forum, more than anyone else on any other forum I've been on, you come across as someone who has made some very bad choices in your life, who is wholly incapable of taking responsibility for your own bad choices or for the consequences thereof, and who relentlessly seeks to blame others for the result of your own bad choices. You're filled with deep hatred for those on whom you unfairly blame the mess that you've made your own life; and it poisons your view of everything.



Really, what bad choices did I make. 

Well, I was the first member of my family to get a bachelor's degree. That was a good choice. Wasn't easy, as both of my parents died while I was in college, but still worked my way through with two min wage jobs and the National Guard. 

Then I went active duty for six years. Last time I checked, that was the right thing to do. (It was during my time in the service I first met members of your sick-ass cult.) 

So, um, yeah, I went to work every day worked hard, and usually, when I had to change jobs, it's usually because Management did something fucked up that caused them to have to downsize. 

But the 2008, yeah, it was my fault I slipped on the ice and ran up thousand in medical bills Cigna didn't want to pay.  Silly me, I should have watched where I was walking. 

Now, funny thing, when my boss was screwing me over, he couldn't really justify it, but he blurted out, "This is why I'm glad I don't have to deal with a union." 

Quite right. When my dad had lung cancer, the Union protected his job. His health care plan paid all his bills.  What a crazy idea! We should all just let the one percent use us up and throw us away when we are no longer useful like Mormon God intended.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Really, what bad choices did I make.


Supporting the *failed* left-wing ideology for one.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again children are *forced* to *suffer* because of the homosexual community...
> 
> This Gay Dad Lost Custody of His Own Kids. His Case Matters for All Children.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't mention the part where the Children's Biological mother joined with the gay partner to sue for custody.   Funny how you leave that part out.
Click to expand...

*1.* I added a link to the entire article. So nothing was left out.

*2.* How is that even remotely relevant? The “biological” mother was nothing more than a petri dish. She was a surrogate, you dumb ass.


----------



## Third Party

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Don't worry=Florida usually ignores this type behavior


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Supporting the *failed* left-wing ideology for one.



Quite the contary, guy, from 1980 to 2008, I supported Republicans... 

and then found out that the wonderful protections my dad enjoyed because he had a union and strong workers rights didn't apply to me when I got sick. Because Reagan and the Bushes dismantled them. 



P@triot said:


> *1.* I added a link to the entire article. So nothing was left out.
> 
> *2.* How is that even remotely relevant? The “biological” mother was nothing more than a petri dish. She was a surrogate, you dumb ass.



They didn't pick a random woman, she was the sister of the other partner... that was the point. 

If this was a straight couple, who used a surrogate, you probably would have gotten the same result.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> More than anyone else on this forum, more than anyone else on any other forum I've been on, you come across as someone who has made some very bad choices in your life, who is wholly incapable of taking responsibility for your own bad choices or for the consequences thereof, and who relentlessly seeks to blame others for the result of your own bad choices. You're filled with deep hatred for those on whom you unfairly blame the mess that you've made your own life; and it poisons your view of everything.





JoeB131 said:


> Really, what bad choices did I make. [?]



  Obviously, I wouldn't know the details, but I know what I see.  I've had the misfortune of knowing people like you, of working alongside them.  What you are is nothing that I haven't seen enough of out here in The Real World, to recognize when I see it here.  I've seen your kind, and I've seen the path that leads there.  You've pretty much laid out that path in previous postings, and in this one, as quoted hereafter.

  You're incapable of taking responsibility for yourself, and for your choices.  Your story, as you tell it, is of one who is a victim of others, whose life was screwed up by others.  You're filled with hatred for those that you wrongfully blame for the results of your own mistakes and for the mess that you've made your own life.

  It wasn't your employers that screwed up your life.  It wasn't your insurance company, that did it either.  It wasn't Catholics that screwed up your life, and it certainly wasn't Mormons.

  It was *YOU* that screwed up your life.  And you'll never straighten it out until you recognize this fact, and take responsibility for yourself.




JoeB131 said:


> Well, I was the first member of my family to get a bachelor's degree. That was a good choice. Wasn't easy, as both of my parents died while I was in college, but still worked my way through with two min wage jobs and the National Guard.
> 
> Then I went active duty for six years. Last time I checked, that was the right thing to do. (It was during my time in the service I first met members of your sick-ass cult.)
> 
> So, um, yeah, I went to work every day worked hard, and usually, when I had to change jobs, it's usually because Management did something fucked up that caused them to have to downsize.
> 
> But the 2008, yeah, it was my fault I slipped on the ice and ran up thousand in medical bills Cigna didn't want to pay.  Silly me, I should have watched where I was walking.
> 
> Now, funny thing, when my boss was screwing me over, he couldn't really justify it, but he blurted out, "This is why I'm glad I don't have to deal with a union."
> 
> Quite right. When my dad had lung cancer, the Union protected his job. His health care plan paid all his bills.  What a crazy idea! We should all just let the one percent use us up and throw us away when we are no longer useful like Mormon God intended.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Obviously, I wouldn't know the details, but I know what I see.



Then why are you telling lies, Mormon? 



Bob Blaylock said:


> You're incapable of taking responsibility for yourself, and for your choices. Your story, as you tell it, is of one who is a victim of others, whose life was screwed up by others. You're filled with hatred for those that you wrongfully blame for the results of your own mistakes and for the mess that you've made your own life.



Not seeing how the thing that made me change my mind was "my fault". 

I kind of did exactly what I was supposed to do. I worked for the same company for six years.  I bought the top shelf insurance product realizing that as I was getting up there in years, I might have more serious medical issues as I got older. 

And then that day came when I filed insurance claims, and I got into a three year battle with my employer and my insurance carrier... I kept up my side of the bargain. I came to work, did a pretty good job, and paid my premiums. 

Now, I realize that belonging to a sick-ass cult started by a child molestor, you are inclined to bend over and take it.. 

Me - not so much. I see something fucked up, I try to change it.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 400 million guns in this country.  Anybody can be armed at a moments notice.  We wanted it more last time and won, I suspect we want it more again this time, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflake...you guys got your asses kicked last time. And it would be far worse this time. Dumbocrats are pussies. And they surrender. Just ask the folks at Appomattox.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No those people who surrendered are who you alt-righties celebrate now.  The cities and industries are under a different party than before, but ready to finish the job.  No reconstruction this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The *Dumbocrats* surrendered you dumb fuck dimwit....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Dumbocrats" were never a party.  The Confederacy is who surrendered.  That Confederacy is now celebrated and revered by the Republican party.  Their old lands are now inhabited by Republicans whose ancestors were *Confederates that were Democrats* under U.S. politics.  Different party, same stripes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So like I said...the Dumbocrats got their asses kicked and surrendered. And it would be a gabillion times worse this time around. None of you have firearms. None of you use firearms. And most of your cried just because Hitlery Clinton lost an election. If that brings you to your knees in tears (literally), you sure as hell don't want go into battle. You people are too fragile, too sensitive, and too queer to even handle a basic fist-fight, much less life & death combat.
Click to expand...

It was at Sansapor New Guinea that some talk came up that they were going to let GI's vote. 
It was the first time we had starting to talk politics. We were mostly Democrats, in fact, few of us had heard of Republicans (it was the FDR Age) and since none of us were Republicans, we wondered what they looked like. Someone said he heard there was a Republican in K Company so we walked over  to K Company and didn't see anything but GI's like us.
 Our infantry division soon boarded ships for the next invasion' Luzon


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> It was at Sansapor New Guinea that some talk came up that they were going to let GI's vote. It was the first time we had starting to talk politics. We were mostly Democrats, in fact, few of us had heard of Republicans (it was the FDR Age) and since none of us were Republicans, we wondered what they looked like. Someone said he heard there was a Republican in K Company so we walked over  to K Company and didn't see anything but GI's like us.
> Our infantry division soon boarded ships for the next invasion' Luzon


Sweetie...what are you talking about? Did you forget that you already *admitted* to me that you are a girl? Women didn’t serve in “infantry” in the 1930’s.

Also, people who did serve in infantry in the 1930’s don’t use the internet. Almost all of them are dead since they would be about 100 years old (one would need to be born in the 1920’s to serve at some point in the 1930’s). The few that are left aren’t on the internet arguing politics. Oops. Caught lying _again_.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was at Sansapor New Guinea that some talk came up that they were going to let GI's vote. It was the first time we had starting to talk politics. We were mostly Democrats, in fact, few of us had heard of Republicans (it was the FDR Age) and since none of us were Republicans, we wondered what they looked like. Someone said he heard there was a Republican in K Company so we walked over  to K Company and didn't see anything but GI's like us.
> Our infantry division soon boarded ships for the next invasion' Luzon
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...what are you talking about? Did you forget that you already *admitted* to me that you are a girl? Women didn’t serve in “infantry” in the 1930’s.
> 
> Also, people who did serve in infantry in the 1930’s don’t use the internet. Almost all of them are dead since they would be about 100 years old (one would need to be born in the 1920’s to serve at some point in the 1930’s). The few that are left aren’t on the internet arguing politics. Oops. Caught lying _again_.
Click to expand...

Not only spent some of my youth in the First Infantry but spent time in the recapture of Bataan.  I have not seen any prohibitions regarding WWII vets from using the internet. How about you?  Bone spurs?


----------



## Third Party

regent said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was at Sansapor New Guinea that some talk came up that they were going to let GI's vote. It was the first time we had starting to talk politics. We were mostly Democrats, in fact, few of us had heard of Republicans (it was the FDR Age) and since none of us were Republicans, we wondered what they looked like. Someone said he heard there was a Republican in K Company so we walked over  to K Company and didn't see anything but GI's like us.
> Our infantry division soon boarded ships for the next invasion' Luzon
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...what are you talking about? Did you forget that you already *admitted* to me that you are a girl? Women didn’t serve in “infantry” in the 1930’s.
> 
> Also, people who did serve in infantry in the 1930’s don’t use the internet. Almost all of them are dead since they would be about 100 years old (one would need to be born in the 1920’s to serve at some point in the 1930’s). The few that are left aren’t on the internet arguing politics. Oops. Caught lying _again_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only spent some of my youth in the First Infantry but spent time in the recapture of Bataan.  I have not seen any prohibitions regarding WWII vets from using the internet. How about you?  Bone spurs?
Click to expand...

That last bone spur crack makes you sound suspicious. If you are who you say, stay noble.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Not only spent some of my youth in the First Infantry but spent time in the recapture of Bataan.


No you didn't, sweetie. Women were not allowed to serve in infantry in the 1930's. Nice try though.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Not only spent some of my youth in the First Infantry but spent time in the recapture of Bataan.  I have not seen any prohibitions regarding WWII vets from using the internet. How about you?  Bone spurs?


How about me? I wasn't even born yet. In fact, it would be decades and decades and decades AFTER World War II before I was even born. Kind of hard to serve in a war that happened long before you birth, wouldn't you say?

Now tell us again how you served in infantry as a WOMAN in the 1930's and how you now use the internet as an almost 100 year old woman. Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is at it again. It takes mins-boggling insanity to believe that tax payer’s somehow “owe” sexual deviants, cosmetic surgery. It takes even more insanity to believe you have the right to *force* _other_ states to share in that absurd view.

California’s Travel Bans Are the Lamest Virtue-Signaling Tactic Yet


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> And in 2008, richer, more privileged white people fucked me over for greed.


It’s *not* called “rich privilege”. It’s called “white privilege”. And they can’t be “whiter” than you. So I’ve caught you in a lie (as always).

Either “white privilege” doesn’t exist - or it does and your story about being fucked over never happened. You can’t have both. If you got fucked over as you claim, then “white privilege” doesn’t exist. You’re done, son. You fucked up.


----------



## Lysistrata

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo is at it again. It takes mins-boggling insanity to believe that tax payer’s somehow “owe” sexual deviants, cosmetic surgery. It takes even more insanity to believe you have the right to *force* _other_ states to share in that absurd view.
> 
> California’s Travel Bans Are the Lamest Virtue-Signaling Tactic Yet



Is "virtue-signaling" like "normative"?


----------



## Kondor3

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2008, richer, more privileged white people fucked me over for greed.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s *not* called “rich privilege”. It’s called “white privilege”. And they can’t be “whiter” than you. So I’ve caught you in a lie (as always).
> 
> Either “white privilege” doesn’t exist - or it does and your story about being fucked over never happened. You can’t have both. If you got fucked over as you claim, then “white privilege” doesn’t exist. You’re done, son. You fucked up.
Click to expand...

Wiggers gonna wigger...


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It’s *not* called “rich privilege”. It’s called “white privilege”. And they can’t be “whiter” than you. So I’ve caught you in a lie (as always).
> 
> Either “white privilege” doesn’t exist - or it does and your story about being fucked over never happened. You can’t have both. If you got fucked over as you claim, then “white privilege” doesn’t exist. You’re done, son. You fucked up.



Wow, guy, you really don't have a very good grasp on the English language, do you, Poodle? 



Kondor3 said:


> Wiggers gonna wigger...



Wouldn't know. The only "Wiggers" I see live in trailer parks in the red states waiting for their disability checks...


----------



## Cellblock2429

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2008, richer, more privileged white people fucked me over for greed.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s *not* called “rich privilege”. It’s called “white privilege”. And they can’t be “whiter” than you. So I’ve caught you in a lie (as always).
> 
> Either “white privilege” doesn’t exist - or it does and your story about being fucked over never happened. You can’t have both. If you got fucked over as you claim, then “white privilege” doesn’t exist. You’re done, son. You fucked up.
Click to expand...

/——/ Brown Privilege entitles you to violate US immigration laws and get free stuff.


----------



## JoeB131

Cellblock2429 said:


> /——/ Brown Privilege entitles you to violate US immigration laws and get free stuff.



Hey, buddy, here's the thing.  We wouldn't have any immigrants here if there weren't jobs we didn't want to do, and were willing to hire them to do it.


----------



## Cellblock2429

JoeB131 said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> /——/ Brown Privilege entitles you to violate US immigration laws and get free stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, buddy, here's the thing.  We wouldn't have any immigrants here if there weren't jobs we didn't want to do, and were willing to hire them to do it.
Click to expand...

/—-/ Who is we? I’ve never hired illegals. How many do you have on the payroll?


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s *not* called “rich privilege”. It’s called “white privilege”. And they can’t be “whiter” than you. So I’ve caught you in a lie (as always).
> 
> Either “white privilege” doesn’t exist - or it does and your story about being fucked over never happened. You can’t have both. If you got fucked over as you claim, then “white privilege” doesn’t exist. You’re done, son. You fucked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, guy, you really don't have a very good grasp on the English language, do you, Poodle?
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiggers gonna wigger...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't know. The only "Wiggers" I see live in trailer parks in the red states waiting for their disability checks...
Click to expand...


I thought those were all racists who would never want to be black. Guess not so much.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2008, richer, more privileged white people fucked me over for greed.
> 
> 
> 
> Either “white privilege” doesn’t exist - or it does and your story about being fucked over never happened. You can’t have both. If you got fucked over as you claim, then “white privilege” doesn’t exist. You’re done, son. You fucked up.
Click to expand...


  If you look over JoeB131's accounts of how he's been _“f•••ed over”_; if you take them as having any basis in truth, then you are led to only two possible conclusions…


  Everyone and every organization of any importance, with whom JoeB131 has had any dealings, has been in a cohesive, organized conspiracy to f••• him over.  It has nothing to do with race, sex, sexual identity, or any other alleged oppressed groups; it is specifically against him, personally.  Nobody else is being targeted or oppressed the way JoeB131 is being; even those who are in supposedly oppressed groups.

…or…​

  Through his own bad choices and behavior, JoeB131 has brought all manner of trouble down on himself, for which he absolutely refuses to acknowledge any responsibility.  He blames others for the results of his own bad decisions.  At most, anyone else's adverse behavior toward him is a direct result of him having behaved in manners which are offensive and unacceptable to those others.  He's f•••ed up his own life.  It may even be that some of those that he blames for how he's f•••ed up his life were even trying to help him; but you often cannot help someone who is so solidly committed to a path of self-destruction.

  Which of these two conclusions seems more plausible?


----------



## Cellblock2429

Bob Blaylock said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 2008, richer, more privileged white people fucked me over for greed.
> 
> 
> 
> Either “white privilege” doesn’t exist - or it does and your story about being fucked over never happened. You can’t have both. If you got fucked over as you claim, then “white privilege” doesn’t exist. You’re done, son. You fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you look over JoeB131's accounts of how he's been _“f•••ed over”_; if you take them as having any basis in truth, then you are led to only two possible conclusions…
> 
> 
> Everyone and every organization of any importance, with whom JoeB131 has had any dealings, has been in a cohesive, organized conspiracy to f••• him over.  It has nothing to do with race, sex, sexual identity, or any other alleged oppressed groups; it is specifically against him, personally.  Nobody else is being targeted or oppressed the way JoeB131 is being; even those who are in supposedly oppressed groups.
> 
> …or…​
> 
> Through his own bad choices and behavior, JoeB131 has brought all manner of trouble down on himself, for which he absolutely refuses to acknowledge any responsibility.  He blames others for the results of his own bad decisions.  At most, anyone else's adverse behavior toward him is a direct result of him having behaved in manners which are offensive and unacceptable to those others.  He's f•••ed up his own life.  It may even be that some of those that he blames for how he's f•••ed up his life were even trying to help him; but you often cannot help someone who is so solidly committed to a path of self-destruction.
> Which of these two conclusions seems more plausible?
Click to expand...

/—-/ You should add a third choice, the TriLateral Commission that is dedicated to harming JoeB131.


----------



## RealDave

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

 Biology., assfuck, includes the brain.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Maybe you have a real need to take a  course in male, female identification. Everyone seems to misidentifying the sexes but you.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> If you look over JoeB131's accounts of how he's been _“f•••ed over”_; if you take them as having any basis in truth, then you are led to only two possible conclusions…
> 
> Everyone and every organization of any importance, with whom JoeB131 has had any dealings, has been in a cohesive, organized conspiracy to f••• him over. It has nothing to do with race, sex, sexual identity, or any other alleged oppressed groups; it is specifically against him, personally. Nobody else is being targeted or oppressed the way JoeB131 is being; even those who are in supposedly oppressed groups.



Where did I say anything even remotely like that?  In fact, the guilty parties were only a couple of people.  Whoever in higher management told my boss to get rid of anyone who ran up medical bills, and my boss being too much of a spineless coward to stand up to them. 





Bob Blaylock said:


> …or…
> 
> [*]Through his own bad choices and behavior, JoeB131 has brought all manner of trouble down on himself, for which he absolutely refuses to acknowledge any responsibility. He blames others for the results of his own bad decisions. At most, anyone else's adverse behavior toward him is a direct result of him having behaved in manners which are offensive and unacceptable to those others. He's f•••ed up his own life. It may even be that some of those that he blames for how he's f•••ed up his life were even trying to help him; but you often cannot help someone who is so solidly committed to a path of self-destruction.




Neither one...  You consider a third possibility. 

After working for a company for six years, often up to 60 hours a week because they were too cheap to hire enough staff, I encountered a medical condition and the response of  this company was to get rid of employees who ran up medical bills. 

The hint for me was when this same boss fired two girls after they got pregnant.  The joys of At Will Employment.  Probably should have gotten away from these folks then.  He got rid of another fellow who had gotten a gastric bypass operation.  

But for six years, I got glowing reviews and the highest allowable raises. I am still very good friends with several people who work there, including the Office Manager.  I've even had to work with my ex-boss as a vendor and supplier.  No holding a grudge, if he provided good product and service, never let personal feelings get in the way of business.  

Now, I don't put all the blame on the management.  The Great Recession breaking out at this time wasn't a help.  (Their business was highly tied into housing).  At the end of the day, this company had a choice between it's long-term, loyal employees who had been with them for years...  and they screwed them.  The thing was, I had seniority the day I was let go because in those six years, everyone else got let go or found greener pastures. 

But funny thing. I get through it. I got through college after both of my parents died. i got through everything the Army could throw at me.  Adversity makes us stronger. 

You mistake overcoming adversity with failure, this is kind of your problem.

Then again you think a Kiddy Diddling Con Artist was God's True Prophet, so we can see how you are easily confused.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> I thought those were all racists who would never want to be black. Guess not so much.



You miss the point.  All the stuff the dumb ass white trash hate black folks for (Or their stereotype of black folks) are the things they engage in themselves.   But they think that their disability check is totally justified.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those were all racists who would never want to be black. Guess not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  All the stuff the dumb ass white trash hate black folks for (Or their stereotype of black folks) are the things they engage in themselves.   But they think that their disability check is totally justified.
Click to expand...


You sure do like to spew hate towards people you don't know and you classify by some arbitrary standard, the very definition of a bigot. Does that make you feel superior?


----------



## P@triot

RealDave said:


> Biology., assfuck, includes the brain.


But *not* the _thoughts_ of the brain, you ignorant Real Dick. 

God damn, you make is so easy for me to make you my little bitch on USMB...


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> Maybe you have a real need to take a  course in male, female identification.


Why? It's not hard sweetie. A person's biology dictates their gender - *not* their thoughts or mental illness. So fuck'n simple, only a leftist could be confused by it.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> You sure do like to spew hate towards people you don't know and you classify by some arbitrary standard, the very definition of a bigot. Does that make you feel superior?



No, it makes me feel sorry for them. I actually GET the anger among the dumb white trash who support Trump.  I get that they look at the wonderful middle class their dads had, and they don't, and they know they've lost something and they feel angry... 

The difference is, I can see what happened. What happened is that the One Percent busted up their unions, took away their rights at work, made it easy to move factories overseas, replace them with machines...   

But the GOP was clever enough to blame the gays and the minorities and the foreigners for what the rich did.  And they've been doing this pretty much since Tricky Dick.   Trump is just the concentrated version of the toxin.


----------



## regent

P@triot said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you have a real need to take a  course in male, female identification.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? It's not hard sweetie. A person's biology dictates their gender-
> 
> So you want to tell us how you use biology determine a person's gender? Do you get arrested a lot when you are checking a persons biological  gender?   What's you best response  "Listen fellow, i'm just checking your biological gender."
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

LGBT= L is for liberty, G is for guns, B is for beer, and T is for Trump


----------



## P@triot

The left are fascists. They refuse to tolerate anyone thinking for themselves or having different views. Either submit to their fucked-up ideology or you _will_ be attacked.

I Was Cursed Out of a Coffee Shop for My Views. We Can All Do Better.


----------



## P@triot

regent said:


> So you want to tell us how you use biology determine a person's gender?


Bwahahahahahaha!!! You mean other than X and Y chromosomes? Or you mean like obvious physical features that _nature_ makes prominent?


regent said:


> Do you get arrested a lot when you are checking a persons biological  gender?


Why would I "check" a person's biology? That's like saying "what happens when you 'check' for your fingers". I don't need to "check", snowflake. One glance at someone makes it abundantly obvious.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is _disgusting_. It’s no wonder these animals took some ass kickings back in the day. Really hope we see people rise up and start putting a beating on these pigs once again.

Pastor's Church Vandalized After He Protests Drag Queen Story Hour


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The left are fascists. They refuse to tolerate anyone thinking for themselves or having different views. Either submit to their fucked-up ideology or you _will_ be attacked.
> 
> I Was Cursed Out of a Coffee Shop for My Views. We Can All Do Better.



So someone recognized a hateful bigot, yelled at her, and then she lost her job..  

Not sure what your problem here is..  Seems like the gay person got the worst of that exchange.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure do like to spew hate towards people you don't know and you classify by some arbitrary standard, the very definition of a bigot. Does that make you feel superior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it makes me feel sorry for them. I actually GET the anger among the dumb white trash who support Trump.  I get that they look at the wonderful middle class their dads had, and they don't, and they know they've lost something and they feel angry...
> 
> The difference is, I can see what happened. What happened is that the One Percent busted up their unions, took away their rights at work, made it easy to move factories overseas, replace them with machines...
> 
> But the GOP was clever enough to blame the gays and the minorities and the foreigners for what the rich did.  And they've been doing this pretty much since Tricky Dick.   Trump is just the concentrated version of the toxin.
Click to expand...


Well, you certainly spew a lot of hate for people you don't know.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Well, you certainly spew a lot of hate for people you don't know.



So obviously, you are back to trolling and not answering the points.. Okay...


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you certainly spew a lot of hate for people you don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So obviously, you are back to trolling and not answering the points.. Okay...
Click to expand...


What points are there? You obviously think anyone who doesn't agree with the current orthodoxy regarding homosexuality is worthy of your hate. What more do you need?


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> What points are there? You obviously think anyone who doesn't agree with the current orthodoxy regarding homosexuality is worthy of your hate. What more do you need?



Yes, if you irrationally hate people who are different from you, you are worthy of sad contempt. 

The thing is, most homophobic arguments boil down to... 
1) I think it's icky.
2) My imaginary fairy in the Sky says it's bad! 

Other than that, you don't have an argument.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> What points are there? You obviously think anyone who doesn't agree with the current orthodoxy regarding homosexuality is worthy of your hate. What more do you need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you irrationally hate people who are different from you, you are worthy of sad contempt.
> 
> The thing is, most homophobic arguments boil down to...
> 1) I think it's icky.
> 2) My imaginary fairy in the Sky says it's bad!
> 
> Other than that, you don't have an argument.
Click to expand...


See, this is where the wheels fall off your tricycle. Most pro-heteros don't hate homosexuals at all. They just don't want to be compelled to celebrate something they find abhorrent. Yet you cannot allow anyone their private opinions on the matter and accuse them of hate. Do you really think you're presenting a reasoned argument by doing that?

You say, and I quote, "Yes, if you irrationally hate people who are different from you, you are worthy of sad contempt".  Look in the mirror, because you irrationally hate anyone who has a different opinion on homosexuality. 

There are of course those out there who hate homosexuals with a vicious fury, just like there are those out there who hate with a vicious fury anyone who does not support the prevailing orthodoxy on homosexuality.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> See, this is where the wheels fall off your tricycle. Most pro-heteros don't hate homosexuals at all. They just don't want to be compelled to celebrate something they find abhorrent. Yet you cannot allow anyone their private opinions on the matter and accuse them of hate. Do you really think you're presenting a reasoned argument by doing that?



Um, yeah, nobody is making you "celebrate" anything... unless you own a business where you help people celebrate things, in which case you should shut up and do your job. 



hadit said:


> You say, and I quote, "Yes, if you irrationally hate people who are different from you, you are worthy of sad contempt". Look in the mirror, because you irrationally hate anyone who has a different opinion on homosexuality.



Except hatred of HOmophobes is very rational.  Nobody likes a bigot, particularly an irrational one. 



hadit said:


> There are of course those out there who hate homosexuals with a vicious fury, just like there are those out there who hate with a vicious fury anyone who does not support the prevailing orthodoxy on homosexuality.



Naw, guy... there are homophobes and there are decent people.  That's the only line out there.  The thing is, you guys pitched your best case, and the best you could come up with was "I think it's icky!"


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, this is where the wheels fall off your tricycle. Most pro-heteros don't hate homosexuals at all. They just don't want to be compelled to celebrate something they find abhorrent. Yet you cannot allow anyone their private opinions on the matter and accuse them of hate. Do you really think you're presenting a reasoned argument by doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, nobody is making you "celebrate" anything... unless you own a business where you help people celebrate things, in which case you should shut up and do your job.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say, and I quote, "Yes, if you irrationally hate people who are different from you, you are worthy of sad contempt". Look in the mirror, because you irrationally hate anyone who has a different opinion on homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except hatred of HOmophobes is very rational.  Nobody likes a bigot, particularly an irrational one.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are of course those out there who hate homosexuals with a vicious fury, just like there are those out there who hate with a vicious fury anyone who does not support the prevailing orthodoxy on homosexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naw, guy... there are homophobes and there are decent people.  That's the only line out there.  The thing is, you guys pitched your best case, and the best you could come up with was "I think it's icky!"
Click to expand...

That's a personal opinion and a very valid one. Your desire to forbid anyone from expressing said opinion is the moral failing I'm pointing out to you. Would you be be okay if you were forbidden to express "I think it's icky" about people who wear overalls with no shirt and frequent Walmart at 2:00 am?  There's nothing sacred about outward expressions of homosexuality that should forbid people from saying, "I want no part of that".


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> That's a personal opinion and a very valid one. Your desire to forbid anyone from expressing said opinion is the moral failing I'm pointing out to you. Would you be be okay if you were forbidden to express "I think it's icky" about people who wear overalls with no shirt and frequent Walmart at 2:00 am? There's nothing sacred about outward expressions of homosexuality that should forbid people from saying, "I want no part of that".



Generally, I see that in a Walmart, I steer as far away from it as I can..  I don't go around confronting the guy or impinging on his right to dress like an extra from Hee-Haw.  I certainly wouldn't try to refuse him service.  You homophobes, on the other hand, have no problem trying to do that to LGBTQ people.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a personal opinion and a very valid one. Your desire to forbid anyone from expressing said opinion is the moral failing I'm pointing out to you. Would you be be okay if you were forbidden to express "I think it's icky" about people who wear overalls with no shirt and frequent Walmart at 2:00 am? There's nothing sacred about outward expressions of homosexuality that should forbid people from saying, "I want no part of that".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Generally, I see that in a Walmart, I steer as far away from it as I can..  I don't go around confronting the guy or impinging on his right to dress like an extra from Hee-Haw.  I certainly wouldn't try to refuse him service.  You homophobes, on the other hand, have no problem trying to do that to LGBTQ people.
Click to expand...

And that's where you are indeed wrong.  You do exactly what pro-heteros do, avoid confrontation and just ask for them to not get in their face about what they do, ala prance down Main St. simulating sex acts in front of children. As for refusing service, who is doing that? The ONLY denial I am aware of came from gay activists seeking out businesses that would not be a part of a gay wedding. Got any "straights only" water fountains or bathrooms to complain about?


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> And that's where you are indeed wrong. You do exactly what pro-heteros do, avoid confrontation and just ask for them to not get in their face about what they do, ala prance down Main St. simulating sex acts in front of children.



Ever been to a Madri Gras?  All sorts of "pro-Hetero" people simulating sex acts.  






Think of the Children.  What else you got.  



hadit said:


> As for refusing service, who is doing that? The ONLY denial I am aware of came from gay activists seeking out businesses that would not be a part of a gay wedding.



Exactly my point.  You guys seek to refuse service you provide to others.  If you all followed the bible, you'd have to refuse service to just about everyone.  



hadit said:


> Got any "straights only" water fountains or bathrooms to complain about?



No need to.  The very fact you seek to deny people service at public accommodations is the problem.  50 years ago, the Segregationists made the same argument...


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where you are indeed wrong. You do exactly what pro-heteros do, avoid confrontation and just ask for them to not get in their face about what they do, ala prance down Main St. simulating sex acts in front of children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been to a Madri Gras?  All sorts of "pro-Hetero" people simulating sex acts.
> 
> View attachment 281366
> 
> Think of the Children.  What else you got.
Click to expand...


That isn't right either.  So simulating sex acts in public in front of children being wrong still stands.



> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for refusing service, who is doing that? The ONLY denial I am aware of came from gay activists seeking out businesses that would not be a part of a gay wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.  You guys seek to refuse service you provide to others.  If you all followed the bible, you'd have to refuse service to just about everyone.
Click to expand...


Really? Can you quote where?  I'm wondering if you can, since you reference it. Tell me where it says I should refuse service to someone.



> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got any "straights only" water fountains or bathrooms to complain about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to.  The very fact you seek to deny people service at public accommodations is the problem.  50 years ago, the Segregationists made the same argument...
Click to expand...

Nope, not denying anyone service. Gay people can buy anything they want to. Some people just don't want to be forced into celebrating a gay "wedding", and you have no cause to hate them, you know, just because they're different from you. You would want to be consistent after all.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> That isn't right either. So simulating sex acts in public in front of children being wrong still stands.



Okay, but why do you want to single out the gays for doing it.  HEre's the thing, any parent who brings their kids to a pride parade or a Madri Gras, it's kind of on them if the kid sees something mom has to explain later.



hadit said:


> Really? Can you quote where? I'm wondering if you can, since you reference it. Tell me where it says I should refuse service to someone.



You side is fighting to be able to refuse service to gay folks on religious grounds.



hadit said:


> Nope, not denying anyone service. Gay people can buy anything they want to. Some people just don't want to be forced into celebrating a gay "wedding", and you have no cause to hate them, you know, just because they're different from you. You would want to be consistent after all.



Reality check.. wedding providers aren't celebrating weddings.  They are there to do a job, and they could care less about the wedding.  They could care less about these total strangers getting drunk and doing the Chicken Dance and all knowing this will last about a year. 

This is about a few bigots hating on gays and using religion as an excuse. In 20 years, all the Churches will be marrying gay people and denying they had anything to do with the homophobia. Kind of like they all deny their role in segregation now.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't right either. So simulating sex acts in public in front of children being wrong still stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, but why do you want to single out the gays for doing it.  HEre's the thing, any parent who brings their kids to a pride parade or a Madri Gras, it's kind of on them if the kid sees something mom has to explain later.
Click to expand...

I didn't single out homosexuals for doing it. Face it, you don't have a complaint there. 



> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Can you quote where? I'm wondering if you can, since you reference it. Tell me where it says I should refuse service to someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You side is fighting to be able to refuse service to gay folks on religious grounds.
Click to expand...

 Not so fast, Skippy. You said it, back it up. My belief, you have no idea and just the it out there because you assume it. 



> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not denying anyone service. Gay people can buy anything they want to. Some people just don't want to be forced into celebrating a gay "wedding", and you have no cause to hate them, you know, just because they're different from you. You would want to be consistent after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reality check.. wedding providers aren't celebrating weddings.  They are there to do a job, and they could care less about the wedding.  They could care less about these total strangers getting drunk and doing the Chicken Dance and all knowing this will last about a year.
> 
> This is about a few bigots hating on gays and using religion as an excuse. In 20 years, all the Churches will be marrying gay people and denying they had anything to do with the homophobia. Kind of like they all deny their role in segregation now.
Click to expand...


Nope, this is about your inability to accept other people who have differing opinions who harm no one and your irrational hatred for them.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> I didn't single out homosexuals for doing it. Face it, you don't have a complaint there.



Um, yeah, you guys did.   This is one of your tiresome complaints, about how roudy pride parades are, when straights engage in the same behavior with a sufficient amount of hormones and alcohol. 



hadit said:


> Not so fast, Skippy. You said it, back it up. My belief, you have no idea and just the it out there because you assume it.



My view on Homophobes... blast them all, let God sort them out.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't single out homosexuals for doing it. Face it, you don't have a complaint there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, yeah, you guys did.   This is one of your tiresome complaints, about how roudy pride parades are, when straights engage in the same behavior with a sufficient amount of hormones and alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not so fast, Skippy. You said it, back it up. My belief, you have no idea and just the it out there because you assume it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My view on Homophobes... blast them all, let God sort them out.
Click to expand...


Two things: one, I'm talking about me. I said I didn't single out homosexuals and I didn't. I don't care what other people do, you don't get to use that very wide brush you love to swing around. Two, you said something about the Bible you claim to know but don't want to back it up. 

Face it, you're a bigot.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Two things: one, I'm talking about me. I said I didn't single out homosexuals and I didn't. I don't care what other people do, you don't get to use that very wide brush you love to swing around. Two, you said something about the Bible you claim to know but don't want to back it up.
> 
> Face it, you're a bigot.



Again, guy, you are either for human rights for gays, or you are against them.  Period. Which is it?


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things: one, I'm talking about me. I said I didn't single out homosexuals and I didn't. I don't care what other people do, you don't get to use that very wide brush you love to swing around. Two, you said something about the Bible you claim to know but don't want to back it up.
> 
> Face it, you're a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, guy, you are either for human rights for gays, or you are against them.  Period. Which is it?
Click to expand...


Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?

Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?

Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.



No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
Click to expand...


Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.



Nope, bigots and homophobes deserve to be hated... and they are being hounded out of polite society.


----------



## deanrd

This Republican administration is in the courts right now trying to take workplace protections for gays away from them. Because Republicans hate gays so much. They hate gays more than blacks, Hispanics, and Muslims all put together.

 Imagine living your life knowing that if the people you work with found out you were gay you could be fired at any time.

That’s what Republicans want for gay people.

That’s how much Republicans hate and despise gay people.

They can’t kill them so they try to ruin their lives.

 Welcome to the “less than diverse“ Republican party.


----------



## deanrd

This is why Republicans use names like gaystapo to attack and malign gay people. It’s not enough that  republicans  ruin their lives. Republicans want them to suffer. Because their hate is just seething  from them towards gay people. And towards other minorities, but not quite as strong.


----------



## Lysistrata

hadit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
Click to expand...


Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.


----------



## deanrd

Lysistrata said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
Click to expand...

 If they don’t use the Christian faith to hide behind, what else could they use? The Muslim faith? 

 That’s the entire foundation for the Republican party’s lawsuit in the Supreme Court to take away workplace protections from gay people.


----------



## Lysistrata

deanrd said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they don’t use the Christian faith to hide behind, what else could they use? The Muslim faith?
> 
> That’s the entire foundation for the Republican party’s lawsuit in the Supreme Court to take away workplace protections from gay people.
Click to expand...


To make an argument before the Supreme Court that consists entirely of an opinion by a religious sect that is unapologetically out to attack another group of innocent Americans (or anyone else, for that matter, is absolutely frightening.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lysistrata said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
Click to expand...


Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.


----------



## hadit

Lysistrata said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
Click to expand...


You could, of course, quote something I wrote that expresses hate.


----------



## hadit

hadit said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could, of course, quote something I wrote that expresses hate.
Click to expand...


I didn't think so.


----------



## Lysistrata

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
Click to expand...

It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
Click to expand...


Glad to hear you recognize that your behavior and that of your fellow leftist useful idiots is hatred.  Now stop doing it.


----------



## Lysistrata

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you recognize that your behavior and that of your fellow leftist useful idiots is hatred.  Now stop doing it.
Click to expand...


Stop doing what? Defending people who are being attacked? Stop trying to get special rights that supersede the rights of LGBTs. You are the ones going to court and trying to pass laws that discriminate against them. They deserve protection, and you don't because of your aggressiveness. Leave your fellow citizens alone.


----------



## deanrd

Republicans are going to have a lot to defend in the next election. Not only do they have to defend hate, they have to defend corruption. 

Isn’t it weird how hate and corruption always seem to be holding hands.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

deanrd said:


> Republicans are going to have a lot to defend in the next election. Not only do they have to defend hate, they have to defend corruption.
> 
> Isn’t it weird how hate and corruption always seem to be holding hands.



And incompetence and stupidity are holding your tiny little dick.


----------



## Seawytch

Sun Devil 92 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans are going to have a lot to defend in the next election. Not only do they have to defend hate, they have to defend corruption.
> 
> Isn’t it weird how hate and corruption always seem to be holding hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And incompetence and stupidity are holding your tiny little dick.
Click to expand...


Let go of his dick.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you recognize that your behavior and that of your fellow leftist useful idiots is hatred.  Now stop doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop doing what? Defending people who are being attacked? Stop trying to get special rights that supersede the rights of LGBTs. You are the ones going to court and trying to pass laws that discriminate against them. They deserve protection, and you don't because of your aggressiveness. Leave your fellow citizens alone.
Click to expand...


Stop engaging in hateful acts and then trying to lend a patina of morality - a concept you don't understand, anyway - to it.  You want to tell us that it's a "hate attack" to refuse to bake a cake or to even SAY something that your tender, fragile little leftist ears don't want to hear, but it's "defending people" to verbally and physically assault those who disagree with you.

And then you wonder why everyone views you like three-day-old roadkill.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo wants one thing and one thing only: control.


> They’d already made accommodations for the two students who identified as another gender, setting up single-person restrooms for anyone who wanted them. The trouble is, these kids weren’t satisfied with that compromise.


But just as President Trump promised, the winning continues.

In Georgia, Parents Win Battle Over Transgender Bathrooms at School


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you recognize that your behavior and that of your fellow leftist useful idiots is hatred.  Now stop doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop doing what? Defending people who are being attacked? Stop trying to get special rights that supersede the rights of LGBTs. You are the ones going to court and trying to pass laws that discriminate against them. They deserve protection, and you don't because of your aggressiveness. Leave your fellow citizens alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop engaging in hateful acts and then trying to lend a patina of morality - a concept you don't understand, anyway - to it.  You want to tell us that it's a "hate attack" to refuse to bake a cake or to even SAY something that your tender, fragile little leftist ears don't want to hear, but it's "defending people" to verbally and physically assault those who disagree with you.
> 
> And then you wonder why everyone views you like three-day-old roadkill.
Click to expand...


I think you just insulted three-day-old roadkill.


----------



## DOTR

Blackrook said:


> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.




  And the backlash will be severe. People will know to never let these deviants into the light of day again.


----------



## DOTR

Check out NASA before the US fell. They only made room for two genders and the female doesnt have a penis!


----------



## DOTR

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo wants one thing and one thing only: control.
> 
> 
> 
> They’d already made accommodations for the two students who identified as another gender, setting up single-person restrooms for anyone who wanted them. The trouble is, these kids weren’t satisfied with that compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> But just as President Trump promised, the winning continues.
> 
> In Georgia, Parents Win Battle Over Transgender Bathrooms at School
Click to expand...



  We should only let parents vote from now on for starters.


----------



## Lysistrata

This whole brouhaha is a tempest in a teapot anyway. These people who are hyper-emoting over "transgender bathrooms" apparently have never been to a doctor's office or hospital or been on an airplane. There are bathrooms that do not mention sex/gender. There is simply a mechanism that flips with the doorlock to indicate "occupied" or "unoccupied." 

The real problem with the "transgender bathroom" hystericals is that what they are really trying to do is force transgenders into conforming with their own views about what should be. These hystericals should not be allowed to force anyone into anything. Transgenders have enough troubles.


----------



## SweetSue92

Lysistrata said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone deserves respect and everyone should have the same rights as spelled out in our Constitution. You know, the right to life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness. Who could be against that?
> 
> Now, you're either for human rights for those who hold differing opinions or you are against them. Period. Which is it?
> 
> Either way you look at it, you're still a bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
Click to expand...


This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.


----------



## Lysistrata

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, calling out racism or homophobia is not being a bigot.  Just because you hide your bigotry behind "Jesus" doesn't fly, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
Click to expand...


And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.


----------



## SweetSue92

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
Click to expand...


You're doing it right now.

Your life must be very sad


----------



## Lysistrata

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
Click to expand...

I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.


----------



## SweetSue92

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.
Click to expand...


No you make stuff up based on your small brain, your bigotry and your lack of imagination. Believe me, you have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Lysistrata

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you make stuff up based on your small brain, your bigotry and your lack of imagination. Believe me, you have no idea what you're talking about
Click to expand...


What am I making up? To reiterate, you chose your lifestyle according to what you want. Respect the right of everybody else to do the same.


----------



## SweetSue92

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you make stuff up based on your small brain, your bigotry and your lack of imagination. Believe me, you have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I making up? To reiterate, you chose your lifestyle according to what you want. Respect the right of everybody else to do the same.
Click to expand...


How do you imagine I don't "respect everyone's right to do the same"? I don't even imagine other posters sex lives here like you do. Ever. You do it often, weirdo


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hating because someone has a different opinion, however, is. And you show hate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
Click to expand...


No, you can't.

You can't fuck your mother or your daughter...it's against the law.  

You can't fuck people under a certain age unless you marry them.

You are always going to perceive people in a way that allows you to take shots at them.

I perceive your best friend is the doorknob to your bedroom...and it probably still gets regular headaches.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you make stuff up based on your small brain, your bigotry and your lack of imagination. Believe me, you have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I making up? To reiterate, you chose your lifestyle according to what you want. Respect the right of everybody else to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you imagine I don't "respect everyone's right to do the same"? I don't even imagine other posters sex lives here like you do. Ever. You do it often, weirdo
Click to expand...


She's a left winger.

She knows it all.

She can read your mind.

She knows whats better for you than you do.

She is smarter than you.

She is more tolerant (when she isn't an intolerant bitch....which is most of the time).

Except she's wrong on all accounts...and she lost the last election...to people she calls stupid.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

Lysistrata said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you make stuff up based on your small brain, your bigotry and your lack of imagination. Believe me, you have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I making up? To reiterate, you chose your lifestyle according to what you want. Respect the right of everybody else to do the same.
Click to expand...


No problem.

Riddle me this: When a seventeen year old impregnates a young woman, why is not forced to pay child support but we (as taxpayers) are ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92

DOTR said:


> Check out NASA before the US fell. They only made room for two genders and the female doesnt have a penis!
> 
> View attachment 285326



She needs bigger boobs !!!!


----------



## SweetSue92

Sun Devil 92 said:


> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
> 
> 
> 
> I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you make stuff up based on your small brain, your bigotry and your lack of imagination. Believe me, you have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I making up? To reiterate, you chose your lifestyle according to what you want. Respect the right of everybody else to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you imagine I don't "respect everyone's right to do the same"? I don't even imagine other posters sex lives here like you do. Ever. You do it often, weirdo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a left winger.
> 
> She knows it all.
> 
> She can read your mind.
> 
> She knows whats better for you than you do.
> 
> She is smarter than you.
> 
> She is more tolerant (when she isn't an intolerant bitch....which is most of the time).
> 
> Except she's wrong on all accounts...and she lost the last election...to people she calls stupid.
Click to expand...


Agreed on all counts--they are the most self-righteous intolerant "fundies" that ever lived and can't see it. The irony is endlessly entertaining


----------



## Sun Devil 92

SweetSue92 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just said that I didn't care what you do. I just gave you my perception of your chosen sexual lifestyle based on your writings . Have fun. Just keep your nose out of everyone else's intimate business. Let them chose their lifestyle, same as you have, without outside interference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you make stuff up based on your small brain, your bigotry and your lack of imagination. Believe me, you have no idea what you're talking about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What am I making up? To reiterate, you chose your lifestyle according to what you want. Respect the right of everybody else to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you imagine I don't "respect everyone's right to do the same"? I don't even imagine other posters sex lives here like you do. Ever. You do it often, weirdo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's a left winger.
> 
> She knows it all.
> 
> She can read your mind.
> 
> She knows whats better for you than you do.
> 
> She is smarter than you.
> 
> She is more tolerant (when she isn't an intolerant bitch....which is most of the time).
> 
> Except she's wrong on all accounts...and she lost the last election...to people she calls stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed on all counts--they are the most self-righteous intolerant "fundies" that ever lived and can't see it. The irony is endlessly entertaining
Click to expand...


It's amazing they can exist on their own.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo wants one thing and one thing only: control.
> 
> 
> 
> They’d already made accommodations for the two students who identified as another gender, setting up single-person restrooms for anyone who wanted them. The trouble is, these kids weren’t satisfied with that compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> But just as President Trump promised, the winning continues.
> 
> In Georgia, Parents Win Battle Over Transgender Bathrooms at School
Click to expand...


You're proud that *death threats *forced them to reverse their policy? How weird that your Daily Stormer link doesn't mention that.

Georgia school district reverses transgender-friendly bathroom policy after death threats - CNN


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You're proud that *death threats *forced them to reverse their policy?


Oh hell yeah. Extremely proud. If you sick fuck's are going to work to make my wife and daughters _victims_ of your fellow sexually deviant predators, I will absolutely support winning that war by any and all means necessary - up to and including threats or actual violence.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: the first dude that attempts to enter the *Women's* restroom while my daughters (or wife, mother, sister-in-law, niece, friends, etc.) are in there is going to experience an extreme beating. And I do mean extreme.

And...don't pretend like you can take comfort that they might win the fight. I carry weapons with me at all times, without exception. I'll resort to the weapons if necessary (I can't imagine it would be - but I'll do it).

Thankfully I live in an ultra conservative area where sanity still reigns, where people regularly attend church, and where we don't tolerate sick sexual deviants _predators_ like yourself.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're proud that *death threats *forced them to reverse their policy?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell yeah. Extremely proud. If you sick fuck's are going to work to make my wife and daughters _victims_ of your fellow sexually deviant predators, I will absolutely support winning that war by any and all means necessary - up to and including threats or actual violence.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again: the first dude that attempts to enter the *Women's* restroom while my daughters (or wife, mother, sister-in-law, niece, friends, etc.) are in there is going to experience an extreme beating. And I do mean extreme.
> 
> And...don't pretend like you can take comfort that they might win the fight. I carry weapons with me at all times, without exception. I'll resort to the weapons if necessary (I can't imagine it would be - but I'll do it).
> 
> Thankfully I live in an ultra conservative area where sanity still reigns, where people regularly attend church, and where we don't tolerate sick sexual deviants _predators_ like yourself.
Click to expand...


Of course you're happy to be a violent asshole, transphobe. I shouldn't be surprised at this. Your "wife" and "daughter" aren't in any danger from transgendered people in bathrooms. Statistically, if you have a gun in the home, they're in far greater danger from that. 

Study finds no link between transgender rights law and bathroom crimes - The Boston Globe

Guns in the Home and Risk of a Violent Death in the Home: Findings from a National Study


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Your "wife" and "daughter" aren't in any danger from transgendered people in bathrooms.


Bullshit...I’ve posted tons of links to stories about the sick, sexually deviant, mentally ill people you support, preying on women.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Of course you're happy to be a violent asshole, *transphobe*.


It’s easy to spot when a leftist knows they’ve adopted a position that cannot be defended. They resort to crying “racist” or “homophobe”.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your "wife" and "daughter" aren't in any danger from transgendered people in bathrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...I’ve posted tons of links to stories about the sick, sexually deviant, mentally ill people you support, preying on women.
Click to expand...


No you haven't because trans people aren't a danger to women in bathrooms.

Myth #3: Letting trans people use the bathroom or locker room matching their gender identity is dangerous


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...I’ve posted tons of links to stories about the sick, sexually deviant, mentally ill people you support, preying on women.
> 
> 
> 
> Myth #3: Letting trans people use the bathroom or locker room matching their gender identity is dangerous
Click to expand...

Vox? Bwahahahaha! Oh come on sweetie, you _have_ to do better than that.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No you haven't because trans people aren't a danger to women in bathrooms.


The *facts* show you are a sick, hateful, deviant. This is the hard left NY Times, sweetie. Trumps your little Nazi Vox site’s _opinion_.

Transgender Woman Is Charged With Voyeurism at Target in Idaho


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit...I’ve posted tons of links to stories about the sick, sexually deviant, mentally ill people you support, preying on women.
> 
> 
> 
> Myth #3: Letting trans people use the bathroom or locker room matching their gender identity is dangerous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vox? Bwahahahaha! Oh come on sweetie, you _have_ to do better than that.
> 
> View attachment 285773
Click to expand...


Sorry, puppy, but when you ONLY post from the blaze or daily stormer, you can’t dismiss ANYONE else’s source.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Sorry, puppy, but when you ONLY post from the blaze or daily stormer, you can’t dismiss ANYONE else’s source.


Ok, first of all, I've never even _heard_ of the "Daily Stormer". So I can guarantee you that I've *never* posted a single article from it.

And sweetie, The Blaze is overwhelmingly considered the most reputable journalism in the world. You can't produce a _single_ article that was proven to be inaccurate (meanwhile we have posted hundreds that were completely wrong from CNN, MSNBC, etc.).


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, puppy, but when you ONLY post from the blaze or daily stormer, you can’t dismiss ANYONE else’s source.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, first of all, I've never even _heard_ of the "Daily Stormer". So I can guarantee you that I've *never* posted a single article from it.
> 
> And sweetie, The Blaze is overwhelmingly considered the most reputable journalism in the world. You can't produce a _single_ article that was proven to be inaccurate (meanwhile we have posted hundreds that were completely wrong from CNN, MSNBC, etc.).
Click to expand...


You’re being satirical, right? You cannot, with a straight face, be suggesting Glen Beck is journalism?

Why would anyone even bother factchecking “the Blaze”? They aren’t a news source. They employ no journalists, (unlike Vox)


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Why would anyone even bother factchecking “the Blaze”?


Which proves exactly what I previously said: you can't produce a _single_ article that The Blaze published, which was proven to be inaccurate (meanwhile we have posted hundreds that were completely wrong from CNN, MSNBC, etc.).


Seawytch said:


> They aren’t a news source. They employ no journalists, (unlike Vox)


Um...that’s _exclusively_ what The Blaze is. 

It is the most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world. It was launched with the express purpose of restoring actual, unbiased, _journalism_. They hired a large staff of journalists and they hold them to a very high standard.

Vox, on the other hand, is an *opinion blog*.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You cannot, with a straight face, be suggesting Glen Beck is journalism?


Well, I mean, you’re sort of correct. Glenn Beck is *not* a journalist for The Blaze. He writes no articles, he does no investigative journalism, and he doesn’t even publish anything (the editors have that responsibility).

All he did was “launch” The Blaze (ie finance it). He hired qualified, experienced people, and he empowered them to do their job with the understanding that they are held to the absolute highest standard. And that’s why they are the most reliable source in the world today.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone even bother factchecking “the Blaze”?
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves exactly what I previously said: you can't produce a _single_ article that The Blaze published, which was proven to be inaccurate (meanwhile we have posted hundreds that were completely wrong from CNN, MSNBC, etc.).
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren’t a news source. They employ no journalists, (unlike Vox)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exclusively_ what The Blaze is.
> 
> It is the most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world. It was launched with the express purpose of restoring actual, unbiased, _journalism_. They hired a large staff of journalists and they hold them to a very high standard.
> 
> Vox, on the other hand, is an *opinion blog*.
Click to expand...


You have seriously got to be the biggest moron I've ever encountered, bar none. Name a single journalist employed at the Blaze. Heck, are there any people left there at all?

After Mass Layoffs, Can Glenn Beck Still Save ‘The Blaze’?

You would think that the "most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world" wouldn't have to lay off 30% of its "workforce". I don't know who you think you're fooling, probably only yourself.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You have seriously got to be the biggest moron I've ever encountered, bar none.



  Never looked in the mirror, have you?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You would think that the "most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world" wouldn't have to lay off 30% of its "workforce".


Bwahahaha!!! 

Losing: The Failing New York Times Set to Lay Off More Staff, Including Reporters | Breitbart


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You would think that the "most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world" wouldn't have to lay off 30% of its "workforce".


Bwahahaha!!! 

New York Times Staff Braces For Round Of Layoffs, Budget Cuts


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You would think that the "most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world" wouldn't have to lay off 30% of its "workforce".


Bwahahaha!!! 

CNN Lays Off Almost Entire Division, Surprises Employees As ‘Crazy Rumor’ Comes True


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You would think that the "most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world" wouldn't have to lay off 30% of its "workforce".


Bwahahaha!!! 

‘TRUMP BROKE CNN’: Layoffs Continue To Rock Far-Left Network, Former Employees Trash Company


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that the "most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world" wouldn't have to lay off 30% of its "workforce".
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!!!
> 
> Losing: The Failing New York Times Set to Lay Off More Staff, Including Reporters | Breitbart
Click to expand...


Deflection noted...

https://www.thedailybeast.com/glenn-becks-media-empire-implodes-AGAIN

Verizon Fios drops BlazeTV, conservative channel founded by Mark Levin and Glenn Beck


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would think that the "most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world" wouldn't have to lay off 30% of its "workforce".
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha!!!
> 
> Losing: The Failing New York Times Set to Lay Off More Staff, Including Reporters | Breitbart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deflection noted...
Click to expand...

Uh...what "deflection"? You claimed that a "respected" news outlet "wouldn't lay off 30% of it's staff". Yet _every_ news organization in the U.S. has had MASSIVE layoffs over the past decade. Without exception. MSNBC. CNN. NY Times. The Blaze. All of them. Hell, even Sports Illustrated!!!

Embarrassed that your ignorance has been exposed, uh? Well, you should be.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you recognize that your behavior and that of your fellow leftist useful idiots is hatred.  Now stop doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop doing what? Defending people who are being attacked? Stop trying to get special rights that supersede the rights of LGBTs. You are the ones going to court and trying to pass laws that discriminate against them. They deserve protection, and you don't because of your aggressiveness. Leave your fellow citizens alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop engaging in hateful acts and then trying to lend a patina of morality - a concept you don't understand, anyway - to it.  You want to tell us that it's a "hate attack" to refuse to bake a cake or to even SAY something that your tender, fragile little leftist ears don't want to hear, but it's "defending people" to verbally and physically assault those who disagree with you.
> 
> And then you wonder why everyone views you like three-day-old roadkill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you just insulted three-day-old roadkill.
Click to expand...


What can I say?  People tend to be generous and kind, so they're obviously giving her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Cecilie1200

DOTR said:


> Check out NASA before the US fell. They only made room for two genders and the female doesnt have a penis!
> 
> View attachment 285326



If we let the aliens know the truth of how insane we've become, the good ones will avoid us and the bad ones will know it's time to invade.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lysistrata said:


> This whole brouhaha is a tempest in a teapot anyway. These people who are hyper-emoting over "transgender bathrooms" apparently have never been to a doctor's office or hospital or been on an airplane. There are bathrooms that do not mention sex/gender. There is simply a mechanism that flips with the doorlock to indicate "occupied" or "unoccupied."
> 
> The real problem with the "transgender bathroom" hystericals is that what they are really trying to do is force transgenders into conforming with their own views about what should be. These hystericals should not be allowed to force anyone into anything. Transgenders have enough troubles.



Do you know why some doctors' offices and all airplanes have unmarked bathrooms?  BECAUSE THEY'RE ONLY FOR ONE PERSON AT A TIME.  So you attempting to conflate them with bathrooms which are used by more than one person at a time is just another example of the stupidest person on the board deliberately being even dumber than nature made her to try to make a point she can't make honestly.

You're right about one thing:  these hysterics should not be allowed to force anyone into anything.  Too bad your nasty, ignorant little mind isn't capable of understanding who the real hysterics are.


----------



## Cecilie1200

SweetSue92 said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetSue92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop using the Christian faith to mask your personal hatred. You are humiliating the entire faith by your actions. If you want to express hate, name your denomination first. Do not drag either Jesus or the Christian faith into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just please stop defining everything that disagrees with you or that you don't want to hear as "hate", and then trying to preach to people about "real" Christianity as defined by someone who simultaneously drips disdain for religion, as though anyone in the world cares about your approval, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is "hate" when you go outside your group and start attacking other people and their rights. If you go around trying to interfere with people who are just minding their own business, hate must have a lot to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly what you do when you pontificate about my own personal sex life, you total weirdo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And when did I do that? You can have any kind of sex you want. From what you write, I have a certain perception of what it consists of, and you seem to get off on male dominance and female subservience. But if it floats your boat, do it. Unfortunately, you seem way overly interested in what happens in other people's bedrooms. You go do what you want with your body and leave others to do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're doing it right now.
> 
> Your life must be very sad
Click to expand...


Pretty obvious, for a woman who's vigorously betraying her own sex in order to pander to her political gods.  Lice is the most disgusting example of a traitor to women I've ever encountered.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would anyone even bother factchecking “the Blaze”?
> 
> 
> 
> Which proves exactly what I previously said: you can't produce a _single_ article that The Blaze published, which was proven to be inaccurate (meanwhile we have posted hundreds that were completely wrong from CNN, MSNBC, etc.).
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren’t a news source. They employ no journalists, (unlike Vox)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um...that’s _exclusively_ what The Blaze is.
> 
> It is the most accurate, most respected news outlet in the world. It was launched with the express purpose of restoring actual, unbiased, _journalism_. They hired a large staff of journalists and they hold them to a very high standard.
> 
> Vox, on the other hand, is an *opinion blog*.
Click to expand...


I don't know whether to laugh at you or pity you. That your hero worship of Glen Beck has you comparing them to CNN is laughable and sad all at once. (Visits to the Blaze 7.4 M. Visits to CNN 514.83 M). Still waiting for the names of all those journalists employed by the Blaze....


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I don't know whether to laugh at you or pity you. That your hero worship of Glen Beck has you comparing them to CNN is laughable and sad all at once


Oh I don't "compare" them at all! CNN has been *caught* in scandal after scandal after scandal, while The Blaze is impeccable journalism with a spotless record.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Still waiting for the names of all those journalists employed by the Blaze....


Still waiting for you to "name all of those journalists employed" by CNN and NY Times. You haven't named one! 

Psst...journalists aren't celebrities, snowflake. People behind the desk aren't journalists - they are anchors. People can name anchors. Nobody can name journalists. Thanks for playing.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No you haven't because trans people aren't a danger to women in bathrooms.


You can’t lie your way into an alternate reality.

Biological male who identifies as female allegedly douses woman with gasoline in Taco Bell, sets her on fire


----------



## DOTR

Cecilie1200 said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out NASA before the US fell. They only made room for two genders and the female doesnt have a penis!
> 
> View attachment 285326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we let the aliens know the truth of how insane we've become, the good ones will avoid us and the bad ones will know it's time to invade.
Click to expand...


  Good plan! They will judge our degeneration and weakness through astronaut diversity programs and biology denial.

  More seriously though...this is an example of the lefts moral relativism. Eventually they will have to remove this plaque from display in museums and NASA memoirs because it will be simply too embarrassing to them. With them you never know which plain truth that you causally acknowledge today may ruin your career and life in twenty years after their political commissars in Hollywood declare it "incorrect".


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No you haven't because trans people aren't a danger to women in bathrooms.
> 
> Myth #3: Letting trans people use the bathroom or locker room matching their gender identity is dangerous


This is why educated people don’t turn to a blog by Nazis like “Vox” for their news...

A Mom Fights for Justice, After Daughter Claims Gender Fluid Child Assaulted Her in Bathroom


----------



## P@triot

The left continues to deny basic science...

The False Hope of the Transgender Language Police


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The left continues to deny basic science...
> 
> The False Hope of the Transgender Language Police



Again, just because you picked up that Tranny in a bar, everyone knows you have a case of the Not-Gays..


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the names of all those journalists employed by the Blaze....
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to "name all of those journalists employed" by CNN and NY Times. You haven't named one!
> 
> Psst...journalists aren't celebrities, snowflake. People behind the desk aren't journalists - they are anchors. People can name anchors. Nobody can name journalists. Thanks for playing.
Click to expand...


You make it too easy, puppy, with your deflection. I asked you first, but I can produce...you can’t. 

CNN Anchors, Reporters and Staff - CNN


Journalists on the Ground | The New York Times Company


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you haven't because trans people aren't a danger to women in bathrooms.
> 
> Myth #3: Letting trans people use the bathroom or locker room matching their gender identity is dangerous
> 
> 
> 
> This is why educated people don’t turn to a blog by Nazis like “Vox” for their news...
> 
> A Mom Fights for Justice, After Daughter Claims Gender Fluid Child Assaulted Her in Bathroom
Click to expand...


Your Daily Stormer website is lying to you.

_District officials and the police report indicate the student accused of the assault is male and does not identify as transgender or gender fluid._

Education Department investigating claim transgender Oakhurst Elementary student committed assault


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the names of all those journalists employed by the Blaze....
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to "name all of those journalists employed" by CNN and NY Times. You haven't named one!
> 
> Psst...journalists aren't celebrities, snowflake. People behind the desk aren't journalists - they are anchors. People can name anchors. Nobody can name journalists. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it too easy, puppy, with your deflection. I asked you first, but I can produce...you can’t.
> 
> CNN Anchors, Reporters and Staff - CNN
> 
> 
> Journalists on the Ground | The New York Times Company
Click to expand...

So you can't name ANY. You can just Google and post links. Got it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Your Daily Stormer website is lying to you.


Speaking of lying, I didn't link to the "Daily Stormer". I've never even heard of the "Daily Stormer". Anyone can click the link above and see that you are lying. Not a good look for you, kitty.


Seawytch said:


> *District officials*_ and the police report indicate the student accused of the assault is male and does not identify as transgender or gender fluid._


Wait...the left-wing lunatics who are responsible for this mess are telling people they aren't responsible for this mess? Well color me shocked.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> No you haven't because trans people aren't a danger to women in bathrooms.


I realize that the left is ultra dumb, and that the LGBT community is extra dumb on top of that. So lets see if we can _really_ dumb this down for you.

Why do you suppose that 100% of all restrooms in the history of the U.S. say "Women" and "Men" on them? You're allowed to "phone a friend" for help!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Daily Stormer website is lying to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of lying, I didn't link to the "Daily Stormer". I've never even heard of the "Daily Stormer". Anyone can click the link above and see that you are lying. Not a good look for you, kitty.
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> *District officials*_ and the police report indicate the student accused of the assault is male and does not identify as transgender or gender fluid._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the left-wing lunatics who are responsible for this mess are telling people they aren't responsible for this mess? Well color me shocked.
Click to expand...


Are you gonna cry because I mislabeled your super duper favorite website, snowflake? 

You bolded district officials, but not *the police report*. How typically dishonest of you...


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for the names of all those journalists employed by the Blaze....
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for you to "name all of those journalists employed" by CNN and NY Times. You haven't named one!
> 
> Psst...journalists aren't celebrities, snowflake. People behind the desk aren't journalists - they are anchors. People can name anchors. Nobody can name journalists. Thanks for playing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make it too easy, puppy, with your deflection. I asked you first, but I can produce...you can’t.
> 
> CNN Anchors, Reporters and Staff - CNN
> 
> 
> Journalists on the Ground | The New York Times Company
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you can't name ANY. You can just Google and post links. Got it.
Click to expand...


There were far too many to list on each site...You haven't posted a name or a link. Can't find any? Poor sad puppy....


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Are you gonna cry because I mislabeled your super duper favorite website, snowflake?



  I don't see anyone crying because you mislabeled his favorite web site.

  What I see, here, is you flat-out willfully, deliberately lying, and P@triot calling you on it.

  Nobody here has cited the Daily Stormer.  I don't think I ever even heard of the Daily Stormer until you falsely accused P@triot of citing it here in this thread.  Having now had a look at that site, it's clearly not the sort of site that P@triot nor any other sane person is likely to be citing as any kind of credible source on any topic.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> I don't see anyone crying because you mislabeled his favorite web site.
> 
> What I see, here, is you flat-out willfully, deliberately lying, and P@triot calling you on it.
> 
> Nobody here has cited the Daily Stormer. I don't think I ever even heard of the Daily Stormer until you falsely accused P@triot of citing it here in this thread. Having now had a look at that site, it's clearly not the sort of site that P@triot nor any other sane person is likely to be citing as any kind of credible source on any topic.



Half you nuts take your talking points off the Daily Stormer.  

For those playing along at home, Bob belongs to a Cult that calls dark skin a curse from God.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Half you nuts take your talking points off the Daily Stormer.
> 
> For those playing along at home, Bob belongs to a Cult that calls dark skin a curse from God.


----------



## JoeB131

Sorry the racist origins of your cult bug you, Bob.  

I know they don't tell you these things...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You bolded district officials, but not *the police report*. How typically dishonest of you...


Uh...kitty? The police report reflects what "district officials" reported to them. The police weren't there. They take witness statements. That's it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> There were far too many to list on each site...You haven't posted a name or a link. Can't find any? Poor sad puppy....


Bwahahaha! You didn't know a _single_ reporter. You know it. I know it. We all know the anchors and I can name a bunch of hosts from The Blaze.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You bolded district officials, but not *the police report*. How typically dishonest of you...
> 
> 
> 
> Uh...kitty? The police report reflects what "district officials" reported to them. The police weren't there. They take witness statements. That's it.
Click to expand...


The police did an investigation and found no proof of the allegations. Expand your sources.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were far too many to list on each site...You haven't posted a name or a link. Can't find any? Poor sad puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! You didn't know a _single_ reporter. You know it. I know it. We all know the anchors and I can name a bunch of hosts from The Blaze.
Click to expand...


Hosts aren’t reporters. You can’t link to reporters at the blaze because there aren’t any.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were far too many to list on each site...You haven't posted a name or a link. Can't find any? Poor sad puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! You didn't know a _single_ reporter. You know it. I know it. We all know the anchors and I can name a bunch of hosts from The Blaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hosts aren’t reporters.
Click to expand...

Exactly. That's my point. Nobody can name reporters. That's why you had to post links when challenged.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were far too many to list on each site...You haven't posted a name or a link. Can't find any? Poor sad puppy....
> 
> 
> 
> Bwahahaha! You didn't know a _single_ reporter. You know it. I know it. We all know the anchors and I can name a bunch of hosts from The Blaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hosts aren’t reporters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. That's my point. Nobody can name reporters. That's why you had to post links when challenged.
Click to expand...


I can name them...I just linked to them instead. You haven’t even done that.

Here’s just a few names:

CNN: Alex Marquardt, Dana Bash, Jim Bitterman, Jim Acosta

NYT: David Barstow, Susanne Craig, Russ Buettner (they won a Pulitzer)

So name those award winning Blaze journalists...


----------



## WEATHER53

The Gaystopo are special more than equal attention whores.
If they were secure in the legitimacy of their sexuality they would not have to demand embracement of it.  However, they emotionally need that endorsement so they do.


----------



## P@triot

Gasp! You mean to tell me a company edited out homosexual filth on an inflight movie that could be seen by children? Oh the horrors! The humanity!

Hollywood director angered after same-sex love scene, the word 'lesbian' edited from in-flight movie


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Gasp! You mean to tell me a company edited out homosexual filth on an inflight movie that could be seen by children? Oh the horrors! The humanity!
> 
> Hollywood director angered after same-sex love scene, the word 'lesbian' edited from in-flight movie



Did they cut out sex scenes between straight people for the same reason?  

No? 

that's the problem.  

Here's the bigger problem... that same airline would have no problem with movies where Jason or Freddy slash and ax murder women, but man, you show two women giving each other pleasure, and MAN, do you guys get upset.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gasp! You mean to tell me a company edited out homosexual filth on an inflight movie that could be seen by children? Oh the horrors! The humanity!
> 
> Hollywood director angered after same-sex love scene, the word 'lesbian' edited from in-flight movie
> 
> 
> 
> Did they cut out sex scenes between straight people for the same reason?
Click to expand...

Why is your ignorant, homosexual ass _assuming_ they didn't?


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo works so hard to *force* children into homosexuality.

Drag queen asks children what they want to be when they grow up. One says 'Spider-Man.' Drag queen adds, 'Or Princess Spider-Man — you never know.'


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Why is your ignorant, homosexual ass _assuming_ they didn't?



Probably because we already know they didn't.  

Check out a movie, "This film is not yet rated", which shows how the MPAA treats gay love scenes vs. straight sex scenes.  

It's enlightening...


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is your ignorant, homosexual ass _assuming_ they didn't?
> 
> 
> 
> *Probably* because we already know they didn't.
Click to expand...

The defense rests, your honor...


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The defense rests, your honor...



For what? We all know Hollywood panders to the homophobes...  

In most law, you're not required to prove a negative


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> In most law, you're not required to prove a negative


In all law, “probably” is *not* accepted as testimony.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> In all law, “probably” is *not* accepted as testimony.



Did you find a movie that a straight sex scene was edited out in?  

Nope.


----------



## P@triot

Of course this sick-fuck is "ecstatic". *He* is dying to see the high school girls who refuse to talk to him, naked.


> "I'm ecstatic," Maday — who was *born male* but identifies as female, the Daily Herald noted — said after the vote.


The left's horrific war on women is in full gear. Sickening. Time for decent citizens to take matters into their own hands and brutally beat any LGBT trying to enter the facilities of the opposite sex.

HS girl swimmer near tears after transgenders get 'unrestricted' access to locker room where she changes 'multiple times, naked' in front of others


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> Of course this sick-fuck is "ecstatic". *He* is dying to see the high school girls who refuse to talk to him, naked.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm ecstatic," Maday — who was *born male* but identifies as female, the Daily Herald noted — said after the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The left's horrific war on women is in full gear. Sickening. Time for decent citizens to take matters into their own hands and brutally beat any LGBT trying to enter the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> HS girl swimmer near tears after transgenders get 'unrestricted' access to locker room where she changes 'multiple times, naked' in front of others
Click to expand...


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Of course this sick-fuck is "ecstatic". *He* is dying to see the high school girls who refuse to talk to him, naked.
> The left's horrific war on women is in full gear. Sickening. Time for decent citizens to take matters into their own hands and brutally beat any LGBT trying to enter the facilities of the opposite sex.



Or we can beat up transphobic assholes, that works, too.  

You really think this guy is dressing up so he can see naked chicks?


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> [
> 
> View attachment 290855



Right after that, you'll be arrested for a hate crime... It will be too funny what happens to your homophobic ass in prison.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

 a dress doesn't change DNA


----------



## ScorpioRising007

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


I don't see the person as mentally disturbed or a sex deviant and I see nothing wrong with that person preffering to be classified as a female. I am not sure where people on here live or have worked, but where I have worked and lived having this  anti-gay attitude gets people fired from their job. It is seen as unprofessional and not tolerated. I have seen it happen before.


----------



## JoeB131

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> a dress doesn't change DNA



Gender is more than DNA. 



ScorpioRising007 said:


> I don't see the person as mentally disturbed or a sex deviant and I see nothing wrong with that person preffering to be classified as a female. I am not sure where people on here live or have worked, but where I have worked and lived having this anti-gay attitude gets people fired from their job. It is seen as unprofessional and not tolerated. I have seen it happen before.



That's why Poodle is such an angry guy... he knows his bigotry isn't tolerated in the real world.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290855
> 
> 
> 
> Right after that, you'll be arrested for a hate crime... It will be too funny what happens to your homophobic ass in prison.
Click to expand...


  No surprise, you openly side with dangerous sexual deviants preying on girls and women, and against any real man, who would protect girls and women from said deviants.

  What a depraved, evil, piece of subhuman shit you truly are.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Of course this sick-fuck is "ecstatic". *He* is dying to see the high school girls who refuse to talk to him, naked.
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm ecstatic," Maday — who was *born male* but identifies as female, the Daily Herald noted — said after the vote.
> 
> 
> 
> The left's horrific war on women is in full gear. Sickening. Time for decent citizens to take matters into their own hands and brutally beat any LGBT trying to enter the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> HS girl swimmer near tears after transgenders get 'unrestricted' access to locker room where she changes 'multiple times, naked' in front of others
Click to expand...


Time for you to see a professional for your violent tendencies. Jail is no place for former football "stars".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
Click to expand...

A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> 
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
Click to expand...


  It's not ignorance to know the difference between men and women, and to refuse to play along with the lies and insane delusions of one who denies this difference.

  Indeed, it is difficult to imagine anything more ignorant than not understanding the distinction between men and women, or refusing to acknowledge this distinction.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Bob Blaylock said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> 
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not ignorance to know the difference between men and women, and to refuse to play along with the lies and insane delusions of one who denies this difference.
> 
> Indeed, it is difficult to imagine anything more ignorant than not understanding the distinction between men and women, or refusing to acknowledge this distinction.
Click to expand...


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> 
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not ignorance to know the difference between men and women, and to refuse to play along with the lies and insane delusions of one who denies this difference.
> 
> Indeed, it is difficult to imagine anything more ignorant than not understanding the distinction between men and women, or refusing to acknowledge this distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290974
Click to expand...

As per your meme - you dream he shuts up ---- that's understandable being that he just stomped all over your argument. One of my fears is there is no such thing as PMS and that is really your personality.  I'd like to leave you with one more thought, but I'm sure you have no place to put it.


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality[/QUOTTE]  You do realize that works both ways little fella
Click to expand...


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
Click to expand...


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The defense rests, your honor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what? We all know Hollywood panders to the homophobes...
> 
> In most law, you're not required to prove a negative
Click to expand...

You're joking right ?  Hollywood panders to the Homophobes  - you are one clueless ignorant MFer  - Keep talking; someday you'll say something intelligent.  

I'm sorry if I hurt your feelings when I called you stupid. I thought you already knew.


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course this sick-fuck is "ecstatic". *He* is dying to see the high school girls who refuse to talk to him, naked.
> The left's horrific war on women is in full gear. Sickening. Time for decent citizens to take matters into their own hands and brutally beat any LGBT trying to enter the facilities of the opposite sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or we can beat up transphobic assholes, that works, too.
> 
> You really think this guy is dressing up so he can see naked chicks?
Click to expand...

Maybe - Maybe Not  But the fact of the matter is the rights of the female members of society  - Girls - women -ladies who use those bathrooms and locker rooms outweighs the problems of any degenerate - the solution would be to have 3 bathrooms H SHE AND IT     WALSH: Female Student Breaks Down In Tears As School Board Grants Boys Access To Girls Locker Room. This Is Simply Evil. 

Roses are Red
Violets are Blue
If you're not She, but only an It
Find someplace else to go take a shit


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> No surprise, you openly side with dangerous sexual deviants preying on girls and women, and against any real man, who would protect girls and women from said deviants.
> 
> What a depraved, evil, piece of subhuman shit you truly are.



Again, the only deviant I see is someone who hates because an imaginary sky fairy told him to.  

You know, the guy who belongs to a cult started by predators who married multiple 14 year old girls.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> It's not ignorance to know the difference between men and women, and to refuse to play along with the lies and insane delusions of one who denies this difference.
> 
> Indeed, it is difficult to imagine anything more ignorant than not understanding the distinction between men and women, or refusing to acknowledge this distinction.



Except psychologists realize gender is more fluid than two choices...


----------



## JoeB131

GreenBean said:


> Maybe - Maybe Not But the fact of the matter is the rights of the female members of society - Girls - women -ladies who use those bathrooms and locker rooms outweighs the problems of any degenerate - the solution would be to have 3 bathrooms



Or maybe just one bathroom. 

Funny thing. the concept of gender-specific bathrooms is kind of a recent one.  For most of history, you just had a unisex outhouse...  

This is what a bigot who has run out of acceptable bigotries looks like.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Except psychologists realize gender is more fluid than two choices...



  Only _“psychologists”_ who are bat-shit crazy.

  All sane people know the difference between men and women.  There is no reason why sane people should give any credence to the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks such as yourself and those who you defend.


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe - Maybe Not But the fact of the matter is the rights of the female members of society - Girls - women -ladies who use those bathrooms and locker rooms outweighs the problems of any degenerate - the solution would be to have 3 bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe just one bathroom.
> 
> Funny thing. the concept of gender-specific bathrooms is kind of a recent one.  For most of history, you just had a unisex outhouse...
> 
> This is what a bigot who has run out of acceptable bigotries looks like.
Click to expand...

We have one of those at my house and office - but you lock the door behind you .... for "most of History"  women were chattel like cattle  - that's okay though from a guy who likes to beat up old ladies what could you expect  ... Stupidity is not a crime Joe so you are free to go.


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> No surprise, you openly side with dangerous sexual deviants preying on girls and women, and against any real man, who would protect girls and women from said deviants.
> 
> What a depraved, evil, piece of subhuman shit you truly are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the only deviant I see is someone who hates because an imaginary sky fairy told him to.
> 
> You know, the guy who belongs to a cult started by predators who married multiple 14 year old girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not ignorance to know the difference between men and women, and to refuse to play along with the lies and insane delusions of one who denies this difference.
> 
> Indeed, it is difficult to imagine anything more ignorant than not understanding the distinction between men and women, or refusing to acknowledge this distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except psychologists realize gender is more fluid than two choices...
Click to expand...

So what gender was your mommy and daddy ?  Just because you're an asshole You didn't pop out of your Dads asshole

So what gender gave birth to your sorry ass ?  Fact is we all sprang from apes ...female apes gave birth to offspring after being fucked by male apes ... and so on ad so on ... We all sprang from apes, but you just didn't spring far enough.  So you seem to think that people can be born from a mans asshole and that gender doesn't matter ... Let me ask you ...as an outsider, what do you think of the human race?


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Only _“psychologists”_ who are bat-shit crazy.
> 
> All sane people know the difference between men and women. There is no reason why sane people should give any credence to the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks such as yourself and those who you defend.



Again - 

You guys lost on race.  Even your sick cult had to finally admit black folks in 1978.
You lost on gay rights.
You'll lose on this one too.  



GreenBean said:


> So what gender was your mommy and daddy ? Just because you're an asshole You didn't pop out of your Dads asshole
> 
> So what gender gave birth to your sorry ass ? Fact is we all sprang from apes ...female apes gave birth to offspring after being fucked by male apes ... and so on ad so on ... We all sprang from apes, but you just didn't spring far enough. So you seem to think that people can be born from a mans asshole and that gender doesn't matter ... Let me ask you ...as an outsider, what do you think of the human race?



Uh, guy... we can make babies in test tubes now... it's just not as impressive as it used to be.  

Another century, that's probably how all babies are going to get made..


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> All sane people know the difference between men and women. There is no reason why sane people should give any credence to the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks such as yourself and those who you defend.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys lost on race.  Even your sick cult had to finally admit black folks in 1978.
> You lost on gay rights.
> You'll lose on this one too.
Click to expand...

  Biology isn't going to change.

  Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and the side that tries to deny the distinction between the two will never win by so doing.  It's a fad that will pass.  There will never be more than a tiny, freakish, mentally-defective minority who sincerely deny the biological difference between men and women.




JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what gender was your mommy and daddy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy... we can make babies in test tubes now... it's just not as impressive as it used to be.
> 
> Another century, that's probably how all babies are going to get made..
Click to expand...


  Even so, it still takes a woman to supply the egg,and a man to supply the sperm.  For alt he technology that we now have, and that we can rationally foresee ever having, to apply to the reproductive process, that has not changed, not is there any reason to suppose that it ever will.  Men make sperm cells, women make eggs, and it takes one of each to produce a new human being.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Biology isn't going to change.



No, but out understanding of it is...  which is why we know gender isn't completely binary.



Bob Blaylock said:


> Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and the side that tries to deny the distinction between the two will never win by so doing. It's a fad that will pass. There will never be more than a tiny, freakish, mentally-defective minority who sincerely deny the biological difference between men and women.



Actually, the funny thing...  The problem with hate is that at the end of the day, it isn't rational.  This is why racism and homophobia are already looked down upon... 

That some people are trans....  has no real effect on your life.... but you have this irrational hate anyway. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Even so, it still takes a woman to supply the egg,and a man to supply the sperm. For alt he technology that we now have, and that we can rationally foresee ever having, to apply to the reproductive process, that has not changed, not is there any reason to suppose that it ever will. Men make sperm cells, women make eggs, and it takes one of each to produce a new human being.



Except now we can clone animals without a sperm....  Genetic engineering...  all sorts of science on the horizon. 

Now, not saying everyone will go for that... it actually does take some of the fun out of it. 

But I can see a culture in the future where all children are genetically selected before birth, to be free of disease or defect.

Maybe we can even isolate the "Religious Bigot" gene and eliminate it.

I do love living in you head, Bob.   The Mormon Brainwashing keeps it nice and clean...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biology isn't going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but out understanding of it is...  which is why we know gender isn't completely binary.
Click to expand...


  No, only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself, _“know”_ that.  Sane people are very clear on the difference between men and women.









JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the funny thing...  The problem with hate is that at the end of the day, it isn't rational.  This is why racism and homophobia are already looked down upon...
> 
> That some people are trans....  has no real effect on your life.... but you have this irrational hate anyway.



  And only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself think that undeniable scientific facts are _“irrational hate”_.



JoeB131 said:


> But I can see a culture in the future where all children are genetically selected before birth, to be free of disease or defect.



  You wouldn't be the first to fantasize about a world populated only by _“perfect”_, eugenically-bred humans.  I don't think I need to go into detail about the company that this puts you in.




JoeB131 said:


> Maybe we can even isolate the "Religious Bigot" gene and eliminate it.
> 
> I do love living in you head, Bob.   The Mormon Brainwashing keeps it nice and clean...



  You are undeniably a far more extreme bigot than the very worst you are ever able to imagine me being in your deepest, darkest, creepiest fantasies.  You can often not even level the false accusation of bigotry against me, without, in the very same breath, exposing your own extreme bigotry, as you did just now.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> No, only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself, _“know”_ that. Sane people are very clear on the difference between men and women.



I hate to do this to you, Mormon Bob...

America’s Growing Support for Transgender Rights | PRRI

More than six in ten (62%) Americans say they have become more supportive toward transgender rights compared to their views five years ago. By contrast, about one-quarter (25%) say their views are more opposed compared to five years ago.






Oops... Sucks to be you, Mormon Bob... Even the Catholics and Evangelicals are more supportive of transgender rights.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> You wouldn't be the first to fantasize about a world populated only by _“perfect”_, eugenically-bred humans. I don't think I need to go into detail about the company that this puts you in.



Joseph Smith?  That guy was trying to breed his own perfect race by fucking all those teenage girls... 

Thankfully, the science is more advanced now.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> You are undeniably a far more extreme bigot that the very worst you are ever able to imagine me being in your darkest, creepiest fantasies. You can often not even level the false accusation of bigotry against me, without, in the very same breath, exposing your own extreme bigotry, as you did just now.



Guy, all I have to do with Mormons is point out the crazy shit they believe...  like Magic Underwear, Blood Atonement, the White Horse Prophecy...  you know, all those things you all avoid talking about at the interfaith pancake breakfast...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself, _“know”_ that. Sane people are very clear on the difference between men and women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to do this to you, Mormon Bob...
> 
> America’s Growing Support for Transgender Rights | PRRI
> 
> More than six in ten (62%) Americans say they have become more supportive toward transgender rights compared to their views five years ago. By contrast, about one-quarter (25%) say their views are more opposed compared to five years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops... Sucks to be you, Mormon Bob... Even the Catholics and Evangelicals are more supportive of transgender rights.
Click to expand...


  The emperor is still stark naked, no matter how many people are intimidated into praising the spectacular clothes that they can clearly see that His Majesty is not wearing.

  It's a fad, that will pass, and those who are stupid enough to play along with it will be scorned and mocked by future generations for the cowardly fools that they are.

  The science is unchanging.  Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself will ever truly be confused by the distinction.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Joseph Smith?  That guy was trying to breed his own perfect race by fucking all those teenage girls...
> 
> Thankfully, the science is more advanced now.
> ·
> ·
> ·​Guy, all I have to do with Mormons is point out the crazy shit they believe...  like Magic Underwear, Blood Atonement, the White Horse Prophecy...  you know, all those things you all avoid talking about at the interfaith pancake breakfast...


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> The emperor is still stark naked, no matter how many people are intimidated into praising the spectacular clothes that they can clearly see that His Majesty is not wearing.
> 
> It's a fad, that will pass, and those who are stupid enough to play along with it will be scorned and mocked by future generations for the cowardly fools that they are.
> 
> The science is unchanging. Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself will ever truly be confused by the distinction.



Guy, our views of Gender change all the time.   

Hey, compare what attitudes towards women were 150 years ago when Joseph Smith was fucking his child brides compared to today. 

Women as Doctors and Lawyers and Soldier?  Unheard of. Such pursuits should be left to the MEN!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, our views of Gender change all the time.



  The same basic facts of life have been known for all of human history, long before you and I were born, and will be known long after you and I have shuffled off this mortal coil.  Mankind has always known the difference between men and women, and has always understood that it takes a union of a man and a woman to produce offspring and perpetuate the human race.

  We just happen to be going through a brief fad, where we are giving undue attention to f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself who deny the basic facts of biology, and in which a somewhat larger minority has foolishly allowed itself to be intimidated into playing along with that smaller minority of f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself; in the manner of the classic tale of The Emperor's New Clothes.

  This fad will pass.  The underlying biological factors have not changed, nor will they change.  A man will never be a woman, and a woman will never be a man, and only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself will ever be sincerely confused about the difference.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> The same basic facts of life have been known for all of human history, long before you and I were born, and will be known long after you and I have shuffled off this mortal coil. Mankind has always known the difference between men and women, and has always understood that it takes a union of a man and a woman to produce offspring and perpetuate the human race.



Well, let's look at that.  The human species has been around for 250,000 years. Just specifically citing Homo Sapiens, not other hominid species that proceeded it.  We really don't know what the "gender roles" were for most of human history, as it was not recorded. Those people were too busy just trying to survive day to day and not get eaten by a saber tooth cat.  They probably didn't get hung up on the sexuality thing.... 

We know that outside of Palestine, homosexuality was accepted by the Greeks and the Romans (who were more accomplished than the Hebrews).  The only reason why your homophobia gets accepted is because it got tacked onto the backstory of the Cult the Romans tried to push.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> We just happen to be going through a brief fad, where we are giving undue attention to f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself who deny the basic facts of biology, and in which a somewhat larger minority has foolishly allowed itself to be intimidated into playing along with that smaller minority of f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself; in the manner of the classic tale of The Emperor's New Clothes.



Or most people just aren't mean-spirited like you are.  You see, that some people are gay or trans- really, really has no effect on your life. It has no effect on my life.  Most of the misery inflicted on me has been by my fellow white, straight males who happened to have more money or power than I did.  They manage this by keeping stupid people like you upset about race or gender or sexuality or abortion or guns. 

What's happening is the majority of us aren't falling for this shit anymore.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> This fad will pass. The underlying biological factors have not changed, nor will they change. A man will never be a woman, and a woman will never be a man, and only f•••ed-up-in-the-head, mentally-defective cretins, such as yourself will ever be sincerely confused about the difference.



No confusion at all, buddy.  I realize who my enemies are... and it's not some poor schlub whose brain didn't match her genitals.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only _“psychologists”_ who are bat-shit crazy.
> 
> All sane people know the difference between men and women. There is no reason why sane people should give any credence to the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks such as yourself and those who you defend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again -
> 
> You guys lost on race.  Even your sick cult had to finally admit black folks in 1978.
> You lost on gay rights.
> You'll lose on this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what gender was your mommy and daddy ? Just because you're an asshole You didn't pop out of your Dads asshole
> 
> So what gender gave birth to your sorry ass ? Fact is we all sprang from apes ...female apes gave birth to offspring after being fucked by male apes ... and so on ad so on ... We all sprang from apes, but you just didn't spring far enough. So you seem to think that people can be born from a mans asshole and that gender doesn't matter ... Let me ask you ...as an outsider, what do you think of the human race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, guy... we can make babies in test tubes now... it's just not as impressive as it used to be.
> 
> Another century, that's probably how all babies are going to get made..
Click to expand...


I don't know if you realize what you just admitted, but the ONLY way you can be correct is if you admit that a fertilized egg is a baby.

So which is it? Are you making up stuff again or is an unborn child a baby? Answer carefully.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biology isn't going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but out understanding of it is...  which is why we know gender isn't completely binary.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and the side that tries to deny the distinction between the two will never win by so doing. It's a fad that will pass. There will never be more than a tiny, freakish, mentally-defective minority who sincerely deny the biological difference between men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the funny thing...  The problem with hate is that at the end of the day, it isn't rational.  This is why racism and homophobia are already looked down upon...
> 
> That some people are trans....  has no real effect on your life.... but you have this irrational hate anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, it still takes a woman to supply the egg,and a man to supply the sperm. For alt he technology that we now have, and that we can rationally foresee ever having, to apply to the reproductive process, that has not changed, not is there any reason to suppose that it ever will. Men make sperm cells, women make eggs, and it takes one of each to produce a new human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except now we can clone animals without a sperm....  Genetic engineering...  all sorts of science on the horizon.
> 
> Now, not saying everyone will go for that... it actually does take some of the fun out of it.
> 
> But I can see a culture in the future where all children are genetically selected before birth, to be free of disease or defect.
> 
> Maybe we can even isolate the "Religious Bigot" gene and eliminate it.
> 
> I do love living in you head, Bob.   The Mormon Brainwashing keeps it nice and clean...
Click to expand...


We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> I don't know if you realize what you just admitted, but the ONLY way you can be correct is if you admit that a fertilized egg is a baby.
> 
> So which is it? Are you making up stuff again or is an unborn child a baby? Answer carefully.



Naw, most of those test tube zygotes get thrown away and never become babies...   

They get thrown into the medical waste bins with the rest of the aborted fetuses..


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.



Unlikely...  even if we identify the gene, only the most extreme bigots would abort for that reason, and they all hate abortion. 

So their hate for gays vs. their hate for abortion....


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if you realize what you just admitted, but the ONLY way you can be correct is if you admit that a fertilized egg is a baby.
> 
> So which is it? Are you making up stuff again or is an unborn child a baby? Answer carefully.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, most of those test tube zygotes get thrown away and never become babies...
> 
> They get thrown into the medical waste bins with the rest of the aborted fetuses..
> 
> View attachment 291246
Click to expand...


You said we can make babies in a test tube. Are you now admitting that zygotes are babies? A simple yes/no will suffice.


----------



## hadit

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely...  even if we identify the gene, only the most extreme bigots would abort for that reason, and they all hate abortion.
> 
> So their hate for gays vs. their hate for abortion....
> 
> View attachment 291247
Click to expand...


Oh, you are forgetting the huge hoopla and outcry that would erupt when it became clear that babies with the gay gene were being aborted. The alphabet community would be staging marches and protests, demanding that gay abortions be outlawed, putting them at odds with the all abortion all the time for any reason crowd. 

You also forget human nature. Many who verbally champion the gay cause would privately prefer to not have gay children, and if they could eliminate them quietly, would do so.


----------



## JoeB131

hadit said:


> You said we can make babies in a test tube. Are you now admitting that zygotes are babies? A simple yes/no will suffice.



Nope. Not saying zygotes are babies, since we kill most of them and there are no legal complaints. 



hadit said:


> Oh, you are forgetting the huge hoopla and outcry that would erupt when it became clear that babies with the gay gene were being aborted. The alphabet community would be staging marches and protests, demanding that gay abortions be outlawed, putting them at odds with the all abortion all the time for any reason crowd.



You are speculating a lot of what *might* happen.... the reality is, most doctors only screen now for diseases like Tay-Sachs and Downs...   

In this country, no one is doing abortions for sex selection or blue eyes, they won't do it for gays... 



hadit said:


> You also forget human nature. Many who verbally champion the gay cause would privately prefer to not have gay children, and if they could eliminate them quietly, would do so.



Again, the only people who would do that are the true haters... Most people are just happy if their babies are healthy, if they want them. 

Here's the real problem.   Because of our wonderful capitalist society, women aren't having babies until their 30's... Used to be they'd have them in their late teens or early 20's.   So we have them all putting it off until it's too late and then trying to race the biological clock.  .


----------



## Seawytch

hadit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biology isn't going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but out understanding of it is...  which is why we know gender isn't completely binary.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and the side that tries to deny the distinction between the two will never win by so doing. It's a fad that will pass. There will never be more than a tiny, freakish, mentally-defective minority who sincerely deny the biological difference between men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the funny thing...  The problem with hate is that at the end of the day, it isn't rational.  This is why racism and homophobia are already looked down upon...
> 
> That some people are trans....  has no real effect on your life.... but you have this irrational hate anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, it still takes a woman to supply the egg,and a man to supply the sperm. For alt he technology that we now have, and that we can rationally foresee ever having, to apply to the reproductive process, that has not changed, not is there any reason to suppose that it ever will. Men make sperm cells, women make eggs, and it takes one of each to produce a new human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except now we can clone animals without a sperm....  Genetic engineering...  all sorts of science on the horizon.
> 
> Now, not saying everyone will go for that... it actually does take some of the fun out of it.
> 
> But I can see a culture in the future where all children are genetically selected before birth, to be free of disease or defect.
> 
> Maybe we can even isolate the "Religious Bigot" gene and eliminate it.
> 
> I do love living in you head, Bob.   The Mormon Brainwashing keeps it nice and clean...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.
Click to expand...


You do realize that people who support a woman's right to choose do not support selective abortions or abortions as a means of birth control. (The former does not happen here, the latter is rare). I guarantee you that if your fantasy ever became reality, there would be far more hypocrisy from the anti abortion crowd than the pro choice crowd. (And I feel pretty confident since I'm gay and support a woman's right to choose).


----------



## hadit

Seawytch said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biology isn't going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but out understanding of it is...  which is why we know gender isn't completely binary.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and the side that tries to deny the distinction between the two will never win by so doing. It's a fad that will pass. There will never be more than a tiny, freakish, mentally-defective minority who sincerely deny the biological difference between men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the funny thing...  The problem with hate is that at the end of the day, it isn't rational.  This is why racism and homophobia are already looked down upon...
> 
> That some people are trans....  has no real effect on your life.... but you have this irrational hate anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, it still takes a woman to supply the egg,and a man to supply the sperm. For alt he technology that we now have, and that we can rationally foresee ever having, to apply to the reproductive process, that has not changed, not is there any reason to suppose that it ever will. Men make sperm cells, women make eggs, and it takes one of each to produce a new human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except now we can clone animals without a sperm....  Genetic engineering...  all sorts of science on the horizon.
> 
> Now, not saying everyone will go for that... it actually does take some of the fun out of it.
> 
> But I can see a culture in the future where all children are genetically selected before birth, to be free of disease or defect.
> 
> Maybe we can even isolate the "Religious Bigot" gene and eliminate it.
> 
> I do love living in you head, Bob.   The Mormon Brainwashing keeps it nice and clean...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that people who support a woman's right to choose do not support selective abortions or abortions as a means of birth control. (The former does not happen here, the latter is rare). I guarantee you that if your fantasy ever became reality, there would be far more hypocrisy from the anti abortion crowd than the pro choice crowd. (And I feel pretty confident since I'm gay and support a woman's right to choose).
Click to expand...


The radical fringe in both groups would be at odds.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You do realize that people who support a woman's right to choose do not support selective abortions or abortions as a means of birth control. (The former does not happen here, the latter is rare). I guarantee you that if your fantasy ever became reality, there would be far more hypocrisy from the anti abortion crowd than the pro choice crowd. (And I feel pretty confident since I'm gay and support a woman's right to choose).



  It does not matter for what reasons you support or do not support the _“right”_ to murder innocent children in cold blood.  To support it at all, for any reason, is an evil and murderous position, that can only be held by an evil and murderous subhuman piece of shit.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> It does not matter for what reasons you support or do not support the _“right”_ to murder innocent children in cold blood. To support it at all, for any reason, is an evil and murderous position, that can only be held by an evil and murderous subhuman piece of shit.



Fetuses aren't people.  If they were, they'd have more rights than the woman they are in. 

And frankly, I'd take you guys a lot more serious about "innocent children', if you weren't constantly trying to cut Head Start and School Lunches to give tax cuts to billionaires...


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Fetuses aren't people.  If they were, they'd have more rights than the woman they are in.
> 
> And frankly, I'd take you guys a lot more serious about "innocent children', if you weren't constantly trying to cut Head Start and School Lunches to give tax cuts to billionaires...



  You're from the same side that once denied that blacks were people.  In fact, your persistent use of the term _“darkies”_ suggests that you are much closer to still holding that position than you want to let on; perhap about as close as you are to holding that Catholics, Mormons, conservatives, the wealthy, gun owners, etc., are not people.


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only _“psychologists”_ who are bat-shit crazy.
> 
> All sane people know the difference between men and women. There is no reason why sane people should give any credence to the insane delusions of mentally-defective freaks such as yourself and those who you defend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again -
> 
> You guys lost on race.  Even your sick cult had to finally admit black folks in 1978.
> You lost on gay rights.
> You'll lose on this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what gender was your mommy and daddy ? Just because you're an asshole You didn't pop out of your Dads asshole
> 
> So what gender gave birth to your sorry ass ? Fact is we all sprang from apes ...female apes gave birth to offspring after being fucked by male apes ... and so on ad so on ... We all sprang from apes, but you just didn't spring far enough. So you seem to think that people can be born from a mans asshole and that gender doesn't matter ... Let me ask you ...as an outsider, what do you think of the human race?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, guy... we can make babies in test tubes now... it's just not as impressive as it used to be.
> 
> Another century, that's probably how all babies are going to get made..
Click to expand...



Re: "You guys lost on race"
Wrong - The Republican Agenda has always been inclusive of minorities it just doesn't pander to identity politics 
Ku Klux Klan was the militant branch of the Democrats 

Civil Rights act 1964 Only 61 percent of Democrats supported that bill, versus 80 percent of Republicans.

Voting Rights Act of 1965 - Written by Republican Senator Everett Dirksen - 94 percent of Senate Republicans voted in favor of the bill  Democratic Parties Racist History


You lost on gay rights ... example please 


You'll lose on this one too. Too funny - *Is your ass jealous of the amount of shit that just came out of your mouth?*


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> You're from the same side that once denied that blacks were people. In fact, your persistent use of the term _“darkies”_ suggests that you are much closer to still holding that position than you want to let on; perhap about as close as you are to holding that Catholics, Mormons, conservatives, the wealthy, gun owners, etc., are not people.



Uh, guy, you are the ones who are denying minorities the right to vote and throwing some of them into concentration camps and discounting the thousands of gun deaths because a large portion of them are people of color. 

Oh, and let's not forget, you belong to a cult that calls dark skin a curse from God.


----------



## JoeB131

GreenBean said:


> Re: "You guys lost on race"
> Wrong - The Republican Agenda has always been inclusive of minorities it just doesn't pander to identity politics
> Ku Klux Klan was the militant branch of the Democrats



Guy, you don't get credit for FAILING to fix the problems 150 years ago.  

In 1968, when the racists were expelled from the Democratic Party, Republicans embraced them with open arms.  Nixon's Southern Strategy, Reagan's Welfare Queens, Bush's Willie Horton Ad, and just about everything Trump does.  

If there is any confusion for you, which party is defending Confederate Monuments and Flags right now.


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "You guys lost on race"
> Wrong - The Republican Agenda has always been inclusive of minorities it just doesn't pander to identity politics
> Ku Klux Klan was the militant branch of the Democrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you don't get credit for FAILING to fix the problems 150 years ago.
> 
> In 1968, when the racists were expelled from the Democratic Party, Republicans embraced them with open arms.  Nixon's Southern Strategy, Reagan's Welfare Queens, Bush's Willie Horton Ad, and just about everything Trump does.
> 
> If there is any confusion for you, which party is defending Confederate Monuments and Flags right now.
Click to expand...

When God put teeth in your mouth he ruined a perfectly good as*hole. ...  listen up joey boy - the racists were never expelled from the Democratic Party - Never  - The man who Hillary Clinton referred to as her mentor and who was eulogized by Bill Clinton was Robert Byrd  former member of the KKK, one time President pro tempore of the Senate, and third in line for presidential succession. Here's two of his quotes ....

_'Rather I should die a thousand times, and see Old Glory trampled in the dirt never to rise again, than to see this beloved land of ours become degraded by race mongrels, a throwback to the blackest specimen from the wilds. 


'The Klan is needed today as never before and I am anxious to see its rebirth here in West Virginia. -Democratic Senator Robert Byrd..  - _Democratic Senator Robert Byrd

Then you have Al Gore Sr. whose racism rubbed off on Jr.  Gore Family Racist Legacy

Here's a speech excerpt  from LBJ  

_These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now, we've got to do something about this; we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. for if we don't move at all, then their allies [The Republicans] will line up against us and there will be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there will be no way of putting the brake on all sorts of wild legislation, it'll be reconstruction all over again' _ - Lyndon Johnson [ Inside the White House ]

To this very day, a large majority of African Americans continue to support the Democratic party. The Party which continues to enslave Blacks under an increasingly sophisticated methodology. The type of slavery has changed, it was once forced servitude where now it is a slavery to handouts.  Rick Gordon

The Democratic party has come to the realization that you can actually enslave an entire race of people and not call it slavery? 'Liberal' Democrats and their useful idiot lapdogs have reintroduced slavery to the African American Community through so called social welfare programs. See: Decline of the Family and Rise of Entitlement

You Joe are a walking advertisement for the benefits of birth control. ... Keep rolling your eyes... maybe you'll find a brain back there.


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> discounting the thousands of gun deaths because a large portion of them are people of color.


 You blithering fking weenie You're dumber than snake mittens.I have neither the time nor the crayons to explain this to you so I'll leave you with one word * CHICAGO*


----------



## JoeB131

GreenBean said:


> When God put teeth in your mouth he ruined a perfectly good as*hole. ... listen up joey boy - the racists were never expelled from the Democratic Party - Never - The man who Hillary Clinton referred to as her mentor and who was eulogized by Bill Clinton was Robert Byrd former member of the KKK, one time President pro tempore of the Senate, and third in line for presidential succession. Here's two of his quotes ....



Um, yeah, they kind of were in 1964 when LBJ signed the Civil Rights bill and said, "I've lost the South for the Democrats for a Generation".    he was too optimistic... it's been a couple of generation.  

one more time, "asshole", who is out there defending confederate flags and monuments right now.  

It isn't the Democrats.  



GreenBean said:


> To this very day, a large majority of African Americans continue to support the Democratic party. The Party which continues to enslave Blacks under an increasingly sophisticated methodology. The type of slavery has changed, it was once forced servitude where now it is a slavery to handouts. Rick Gordon



Um, yeah, because you guys keep supporting racists like Trump.  

Heck, I give Bush some credit, at least he tried to reach out, and today his whole family is despised by the GOP rank and file.


----------



## P@triot

ScorpioRising007 said:


> I don't see the person as mentally disturbed or a sex deviant and I see nothing wrong with that person preffering to be classified as a female.


In all fairness though, that’s because you’re a fuck’n idiot.


ScorpioRising007 said:


> I am not sure where people on here live or have worked, but where I have worked and lived having this  anti-gay attitude gets people fired from their job. It is seen as unprofessional and not tolerated. I have seen it happen before.


Well you have worked for horrible companies lead by equally fuck’n idiots. It is *not* “anti-guy” to accept that a man is a man. It’s anti-science. Stop being anti-science.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Or we can beat up transphobic assholes, that works, too.


Or..._or_....we could just make him use the proper restroom and locker room as society has done for 6,000 years now.


JoeB131 said:


> You really think this guy is dressing up so he can see naked chicks?


No question about it.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Time for you to see a professional for your violent tendencies. Jail is no place for former football "stars".


I’m happy to go see a “professional” for my so-called “violent tendencies”. I’ll make you a deal. You get every cross-dressing trans to see a mental health professional and I’ll absolutely see one as well. Deal?


----------



## P@triot

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
Click to expand...

Ironically, you prove that every day.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> For most of history, you just had a unisex outhouse...


That’s because an outhouse is *single* *occupancy*...you dumb ass.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Except psychologists realize gender is more fluid than two choices...


Joe...buddy...it’s binary. And it’s not “fluid”. It is set in stone at the time of conception. You’re either male or female based on chromosomes. This is _basic_ science. Stop being a deranged science denier. It just makes you look like a buffoon.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> who is out there defending confederate flags and monuments right now.


Who is pissed off that President Trump and the Republicans have created record-low unemployment for the African-American community?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> who is out there defending confederate flags and monuments right now.


Neither “monuments” nor the “confederate flag” are racist. They are inanimate objects. Objects which - as usual - you people are trying to erase history in order to rewrite your horrific history of racism. And, as usual, conservatives are trying to preserve history.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You do realize that people who support a woman's right to choose do not support selective abortions or abortions as a means of birth control.


Um...that is *exactly* what they support. Almost universally. You get more and more bizarre every time you post.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that if your fantasy ever became reality, there would be far more hypocrisy from the anti abortion crowd than the pro choice crowd. (And I feel pretty confident since I'm gay and support a woman's right to choose).
Click to expand...

I guarantee every you just said is 100% wrong (as usual). The alphabet community would lose their shit and riot in the streets if a _single_ queer was aborted.

Shit, they lose it big time if someone accurately calls a queer dude a “man” if that queer wants to be called “woman”.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

P@triot said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically, you prove that every day.
Click to expand...

Really? Tell us all about you superior understanding and knowledge of human sexuality


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is out there defending confederate flags and monuments right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is pissed off that President Trump and the Republicans have created record-low unemployment for the African-American community?
Click to expand...


  That would be the same side that, like the Taliban destroying the Buddhas of Bamiyan, seeks the destruction of historical artworks that don't fit their political narrative.


----------



## The Professor

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


These transgenders believe it is their right to have their “preferred” gender on their driver's license. They apparently don't realize the purpose of driver's licenses is to physically identify the drivers, not to express their innermost feelings.  Logically, if the sexual identifier can be anything a person wants it to be it would be better not to include it all all. It would be just as useful  to indicate their favorite kind of soup.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, guy... we can make babies in test tubes now... it's just not as impressive as it used to be.
> 
> *Another century, that's probably how all babies are going to get made..*



  Written like someone who's never had a satisfactory experience with the initial part of how babies are actually made.

  Which would explain the deep misogyny on your part, that is among your deficiencies that you persist in projecting against those with whom you disagree.

  I'm coming up on twenty-five years in my marriage.  Alas, no children, but if we did have children, they would not have been made in a test tube.  The old-fashioned way, if you have the maturity for it, is much more satisfying.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Or..._or_....we could just make him use the proper restroom and locker room as society has done for 6,000 years now.



Funny that.  

We haven't had "locker rooms" for 6000 years.  Public facilities is actually a reasonably recent concept.  



P@triot said:


> No question about it.



I know that fits into your bigotry pretty well, Poodle...


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Which would explain the deep misogyny on your part, that is among your deficiencies that you persist in projecting against those with whom you disagree.
> 
> I'm coming up on twenty-five years in my marriage. Alas, no children, but if we did have children, they would not have been made in a test tube. The old-fashioned way, if you have the maturity for it, is much more satisfying.



Guy, I'm not going to speculate on your family life... because it's against the rules...   

Funny thing. SCIENCE PROGRESSES.   Used to be 10% of women died in childbirth.  We used science to PROGRESS beyond that.  

So the science will be available- at some point - to assure genetically perfect children free of birth defects, disease or even co-morbidities...  

Of course, people like you will freak because a book of Bronze Age superstitions thought that was bad.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Joe...buddy...it’s binary. And it’s not “fluid”. It is set in stone at the time of conception. You’re either male or female based on chromosomes. This is _basic_ science. Stop being a deranged science denier. It just makes you look like a buffoon.



Again, has more to do with your prejudices than science, buddy.  Actual scientists have done studies on this.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> That would be the same side that, like the Taliban destroying the Buddhas of Bamiyan, seeks the destruction of historical artworks that don't fit their political narrative.



Naw, Mormon Bob, it isn't about "art".  Most of those statues are ugly as fuck, anyway.  They were put up for an even uglier reason- to show black people who was in charge.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Neither “monuments” nor the “confederate flag” are racist. They are inanimate objects. Objects which - as usual - you people are trying to erase history in order to rewrite your horrific history of racism. And, as usual, conservatives are trying to preserve history.



Uh, no one is going to forget 400 years of Conservative Racist history just because we take down the statues of the traitors who tried to destroy the union so a few rich white people could own other people.  

They tear down statues all the time.  That's why you won't find a single statue to Hitler in Germany, or any more statues of Stalin in Russia... 

Heck, Disney even took out a statue of Bill Cosby after it was found out he liked to drug the ladies.


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically, you prove that every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Tell us all about you superior understanding and knowledge of human sexuality
Click to expand...

Well unlike you he probably does not posses first hand knowledge of Homosexual activity, unlike you he probably puts mustard on his hot dogs while you suck mayo from yours. Sexuality is determined by our chromosomes x or y   - there are extremely rare case of hermaphrodites  who are born with both male and female sex organs  any other sexual designation is a psychological issue and society has no business pandering to perverts - just curious progressive-pee is that bandanna on your head to hide the scars from a botched lobotomy ?


----------



## GreenBean

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither “monuments” nor the “confederate flag” are racist. They are inanimate objects. Objects which - as usual - you people are trying to erase history in order to rewrite your horrific history of racism. And, as usual, conservatives are trying to preserve history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no one is going to forget 400 years of Conservative Racist history just because we take down the statues of the traitors who tried to destroy the union so a few rich white people could own other people.
> 
> They tear down statues all the time.  That's why you won't find a single statue to Hitler in Germany, or any more statues of Stalin in Russia...
> 
> Heck, Disney even took out a statue of Bill Cosby after it was found out he liked to drug the ladies.
Click to expand...

Yes 400 years of racist history - like lynching blacks and forming the KKK to keep those "Mud" people in their place, and not letting blacks vote and the Jim Crow laws .... Oh wait that was the democrats .... Joe STFU - you're too easy to bitch smack Why don't you slip into something more comfortable? Like a coma.


----------



## GreenBean

The Professor said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These transgenders believe it is their right to have their “preferred” gender on their driver's license. They apparently don't realize the purpose of driver's licenses is to physically identify the drivers, not to express their innermost feelings.  Logically, if the sexual identifier can be anything a person wants it to be it would be better not to include it all all. It would be just as useful  to indicate their favorite kind of soup.
Click to expand...

I WANT MINESTRONE ON MINE !!!   I hear progressive likes Italian Wedding Soup - he likes all the little meat balls


----------



## JoeB131

GreenBean said:


> Yes 400 years of racist history - like lynching blacks and forming the KKK to keep those "Mud" people in their place, and not letting blacks vote and the Jim Crow laws .... Oh wait that was the democrats .... Joe STFU - you're too easy to bitch smack Why don't you slip into something more comfortable? Like a coma.



No, those were CONSERVATIVES, not liberals.  What party they belonged to is besides the point.  

The GOP pretty much gave up on civil rights by 1876, and that was the problem. The Democrats picked up that flag after they had dropped it.  

The thing is, when they threw those racists out of the Democratic Party, the GOP welcomed them with open arms, to the point where they are the ones saying, "Um, yeah, let's embrace the Confederate Flag".  

But shit, the GOP is embracing the Nazis these days....


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to see a professional for your violent tendencies. Jail is no place for former football "stars".
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to go see a “professional” for my so-called “violent tendencies”. I’ll make you a deal. You get every cross-dressing trans to see a mental health professional and I’ll absolutely see one as well. Deal?
Click to expand...


Cross dressing isn't the same as being transgendered. Dressing in drag isn't the same as being transgendered. Transgendered people usually do see a therapist, especially if they want to transition. 

And what do the actual professionals say with regards to people who are transgendered? Let's take a look.

Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents

Policies on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender & Queer (LGBTQ) issues

APA Policy Statements on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Concerns

Poor puppy....foiled again.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.
> 
> 
> 
> I guarantee you that if your fantasy ever became reality, there would be far more hypocrisy from the anti abortion crowd than the pro choice crowd. (And I feel pretty confident since I'm gay and support a woman's right to choose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guarantee every you just said is 100% wrong (as usual). The alphabet community would lose their shit and riot in the streets if a _single_ queer was aborted.
> 
> Shit, they lose it big time if someone accurately calls a queer dude a “man” if that queer wants to be called “woman”.
Click to expand...


You can be opposed to abortion and still support a woman's right to choose. I know you don't have the mental capacity for anything deeper than spit on a sidewalk, but other people can see shades of gray.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> 
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically, you prove that every day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Tell us all about you superior understanding and knowledge of human sexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well unlike you he probably does not posses first hand knowledge of Homosexual activity, unlike you he probably puts mustard on his hot dogs while you suck mayo from yours. Sexuality is determined by our chromosomes x or y   - there are extremely rare case of hermaphrodites  who are born with both male and female sex organs  any other sexual designation is a psychological issue and society has no business pandering to perverts - just curious progressive-pee is that bandanna on your head to hide the scars from a botched lobotomy ?
Click to expand...







Shut the fuck up


----------



## GreenBean

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to see a professional for your violent tendencies. Jail is no place for former football "stars".
> 
> 
> 
> I’m happy to go see a “professional” for my so-called “violent tendencies”. I’ll make you a deal. You get every cross-dressing trans to see a mental health professional and I’ll absolutely see one as well. Deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cross dressing isn't the same as being transgendered. Dressing in drag isn't the same as being transgendered. Transgendered people usually do see a therapist, especially if they want to transition.
> 
> And what do the actual professionals say with regards to people who are transgendered? Let's take a look.
> 
> Ensuring Comprehensive Care and Support for Transgender and Gender-Diverse Children and Adolescents
> 
> Policies on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transgender & Queer (LGBTQ) issues
> 
> APA Policy Statements on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender Concerns
> 
> Poor puppy....foiled again.
Click to expand...

When you were a young muff diver eating sushi like John Belushi did you delve into psychedelics ?  Back in the 60s I hear folks like you took LSD to make the world look weird - now you want everybody else to take it to make you look normal .

Re: Speaking of LSD [Lesbian Sexual Degeneracy] did you just post a link from the APA - do you really believe they have any shred of credibility in the real world ?  Perhaps you should try some prozac to straighten out your perspective some - I'd recommend a lobotomy but you can see what happened to Poor Old Progresive-Pee

'Some homosexuals have gone beyond the plane of defensiveness and now argue that deviancy is a noble preferable way of life.' NY Academy of Medicine Committee on Public Health.

*Nicholas Cummings*, former President of the American Psychological Association and one of the people who led the movement to have homosexuality declassified as a mental illness speaking to an audience of fellow professionals in 2005, stated the profession of Mental Health, psychology, psychiatry is dominated by social-activist groups.

*GoFish SeaHag - American Psychological Association Politicized by Gay Activists*


----------



## P@triot

Damn near every person who “transitions” horribly regrets it. Do you know why? Because they are *not* “trapped in the wrong body”. They are suffering from a severe mental disorder. And rather than getting them the help and the treatment they so desperately need, the left exploits them for their own perverse sexual thrills.

More and more trans men deeply regret gender reassignment surgery, according to new report


----------



## BS Filter

Ignore the sick freaks.


----------



## Gracie

Seawytch said:


> You can be opposed to abortion and still support a woman's right to choose.


Well said. That's me.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Damn near every person who “transitions” horribly regrets it. Do you know why? Because they are *not* “trapped in the wrong body”. They are suffering from a severe mental disorder. And rather than getting them the help and the treatment they so desperately need, the left exploits them for their own perverse sexual thrills.



YOu need to come up with a little better source than "The Mormon who was so crazy he got fired from Fox News".


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Damn near every person who “transitions” horribly regrets it. Do you know why? Because they are *not* “trapped in the wrong body”. They are suffering from a severe mental disorder. And rather than getting them the help and the treatment they so desperately need, the left exploits them for their own perverse sexual thrills.
> 
> More and more trans men deeply regret gender reassignment surgery, according to new report



Where is this alleged "new report"? There is no report at your link or in the BBC link.


----------



## PoliticalChic

The Professor said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These transgenders believe it is their right to have their “preferred” gender on their driver's license. They apparently don't realize the purpose of driver's licenses is to physically identify the drivers, not to express their innermost feelings.  Logically, if the sexual identifier can be anything a person wants it to be it would be better not to include it all all. It would be just as useful  to indicate their favorite kind of soup.
Click to expand...



*"New Ultrasound Technology Can Detect Up To 50 Genders*
November 25th, 2019





U.S.—Advanced new prenatal ultrasound technology can detect up to 50 genders.


The technology will be put to use in clinics and hospitals right away, so parents can know if they're going to have a boy, girl, or one of the 48 other genders it's capable of detecting. There are, of course, hundreds more genders, but researchers are still working on upgrading the technology to detect all the other ones.

"There was this huge problem we were having, where parents-to-be were under the illusion that their child could only be a boy or a girl," said Brenda Watts, CEO of DiverseSound Tech, LLC, the creator of the new ultrasound. "This led to gender reveal parties where the baby was assigned the wrong gender. It was really embarrassing when everyone celebrated with pink balloons when the baby actually identified as a 30-story-tall building."

"Now you can know for sure if your little one is male, female, agender, genderfluid, pangender, demigender, or a tater tot," she added.

Unfortunately, most people who would have liked this technology are aborting their children anyway, so DiverseSound quickly filed for bankruptcy."
New Ultrasound Technology Can Detect Up To 50 Genders


----------



## Questioner

I'd argue there is plenty of evidence that young people are impressionable, and that fads such as "transgender" and what not influence them via media exposure (which some activists have admitted they have openly been trying to do, such as via shows like "Will and Grace" - even here though, it's odd, since gangster rap by artists like Eminem and so forth, in which singing about abusing homosexuals or "f@ggots" was also made popular with the Millennial generation, showing something of a parodox).

It's documented that symptoms of gender confusion are ordinary adolescent experiences which people grow out of, or are a product of psychological disorders, such as autistic spectrum as well as borderline disorder.

Regarding the "cult" of transgender, there were and still are individuals who were pushing it for "quasi-religious" reasons, and would be adamant about it no matter what opinions science or medicine had to say on the subject

(Some fringe movements related to the trans and LGBT sects essentially believe that "gender roles" are part of a vast, white supremacist conspiracy theory, and imagine a "utopian" society in which "trans people" or so forth were accepted and had a "special" status, something perhaps akin to a hermaphrodite from Greek mythology - sometimes native Americans were said to be one of such types of societies, but the existence of these societies or the myths that the "trans movement" is founded on are skeptical at best - for example, some native American tribes such as the Aztecs were not tolerant of homosexuality or transgender at all, and the denial of genetics or biology playing a factor on gender roles and stereotyped behaviors in male or females seems undeniable to me, as well as a lack of common sense).

I believe some of these theories originated during the era in which archaic notions like "tabula rasa" were popular, however modern fields of psychology such as evolutionary psychology more or less debunk the notion that people are born with a "blank slate", and that genetics don't play a role in sex and gender determination (for that matter, it's arguable that the notion of a blank slate was always stupid and silly, given that as far back as the 1800s, theories, such as those of law by Oliver Wendell Holmes did more or less acknowledge the role of biology or "passions" in human behavior - this is what our entire Common Law system is based on, such as premeditated crimes being punished more severely than crimes done in the heat of the moment, or "passion").


----------



## Cecilie1200

ScorpioRising007 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see the person as mentally disturbed or a sex deviant and I see nothing wrong with that person preffering to be classified as a female. I am not sure where people on here live or have worked, but where I have worked and lived having this  anti-gay attitude gets people fired from their job. It is seen as unprofessional and not tolerated. I have seen it happen before.
Click to expand...


"I don't see anything wrong with these two things that aren't the actual topic, and I hope if I'm accusatory enough, you won't notice that I'm avoiding addressing topics I can't defend."


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
Click to expand...


A couple of shouted slogans do not constitute "human sexuality".


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> a dress doesn't change DNA
> 
> 
> 
> A key board and a USMB account does not change  ignorance of human sexuality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not ignorance to know the difference between men and women, and to refuse to play along with the lies and insane delusions of one who denies this difference.
> 
> Indeed, it is difficult to imagine anything more ignorant than not understanding the distinction between men and women, or refusing to acknowledge this distinction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 290974
Click to expand...


I have a dream that one day you'll have the balls to deal with dissent without trying to silence it.

But I'm not holdiing my breath.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Seawytch said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biology isn't going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but out understanding of it is...  which is why we know gender isn't completely binary.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and the side that tries to deny the distinction between the two will never win by so doing. It's a fad that will pass. There will never be more than a tiny, freakish, mentally-defective minority who sincerely deny the biological difference between men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the funny thing...  The problem with hate is that at the end of the day, it isn't rational.  This is why racism and homophobia are already looked down upon...
> 
> That some people are trans....  has no real effect on your life.... but you have this irrational hate anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, it still takes a woman to supply the egg,and a man to supply the sperm. For alt he technology that we now have, and that we can rationally foresee ever having, to apply to the reproductive process, that has not changed, not is there any reason to suppose that it ever will. Men make sperm cells, women make eggs, and it takes one of each to produce a new human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except now we can clone animals without a sperm....  Genetic engineering...  all sorts of science on the horizon.
> 
> Now, not saying everyone will go for that... it actually does take some of the fun out of it.
> 
> But I can see a culture in the future where all children are genetically selected before birth, to be free of disease or defect.
> 
> Maybe we can even isolate the "Religious Bigot" gene and eliminate it.
> 
> I do love living in you head, Bob.   The Mormon Brainwashing keeps it nice and clean...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that people who support a woman's right to choose do not support selective abortions or abortions as a means of birth control. (The former does not happen here, the latter is rare). I guarantee you that if your fantasy ever became reality, there would be far more hypocrisy from the anti abortion crowd than the pro choice crowd. (And I feel pretty confident since I'm gay and support a woman's right to choose).
Click to expand...


Why, yes, we DID realize that leftists are hypocritical, illogical dimwits who wouldn't know a principle if it crawled up their pants leg and bit 'em on the left ass cheek.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Cecilie1200

hadit said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hadit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biology isn't going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but out understanding of it is...  which is why we know gender isn't completely binary.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men will never be women, and women will never be men, and the side that tries to deny the distinction between the two will never win by so doing. It's a fad that will pass. There will never be more than a tiny, freakish, mentally-defective minority who sincerely deny the biological difference between men and women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, the funny thing...  The problem with hate is that at the end of the day, it isn't rational.  This is why racism and homophobia are already looked down upon...
> 
> That some people are trans....  has no real effect on your life.... but you have this irrational hate anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, it still takes a woman to supply the egg,and a man to supply the sperm. For alt he technology that we now have, and that we can rationally foresee ever having, to apply to the reproductive process, that has not changed, not is there any reason to suppose that it ever will. Men make sperm cells, women make eggs, and it takes one of each to produce a new human being.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except now we can clone animals without a sperm....  Genetic engineering...  all sorts of science on the horizon.
> 
> Now, not saying everyone will go for that... it actually does take some of the fun out of it.
> 
> But I can see a culture in the future where all children are genetically selected before birth, to be free of disease or defect.
> 
> Maybe we can even isolate the "Religious Bigot" gene and eliminate it.
> 
> I do love living in you head, Bob.   The Mormon Brainwashing keeps it nice and clean...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We probably will identify the "gay gene" and eliminate that. Unless of course that would be too politically incorrect and all. Most likely, we'll identify it, develop a test for it, and watch two extremely important democrat constituency groups fight it out when it's possible to abort children who will be gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that people who support a woman's right to choose do not support selective abortions or abortions as a means of birth control. (The former does not happen here, the latter is rare). I guarantee you that if your fantasy ever became reality, there would be far more hypocrisy from the anti abortion crowd than the pro choice crowd. (And I feel pretty confident since I'm gay and support a woman's right to choose).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The radical fringe in both groups would be at odds.
Click to expand...


They already are, and they try to paper it over by treating people who don't toe the transgender line to the same sort of censorship and abuse they give the right.

I have to admit to a bit of _schadenfreude_, watching far-left feminists discover what it's like to be us.  Helps take away the bad taste in my mouth from actually agreeing with those harpies on something.


----------



## Terri4Trump

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...


Sick fags.


----------



## P@triot

This is what happens when you cultivate the mental illness of someone for your own sexual gratification, rather than getting them the mental health treatment they so desperately need...

Transgender with male genitalia who just complained about being rejected by gynecology office faces weapons charges


----------



## JoeB131

Poodle has news alerts that tells him every time a Trans person makes the news...  

But he's not obsessed or anything.  He totally has a case of the "Not-Gays".


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is banning books on therapy while Adolf Hitler’s “Mein Kampf” and books on pedophilia are readily available.

Amazon Just Banned My Dad’s Therapy Books, Caving to LGBT Activists


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo is banning books on therapy while Adolf Hitler’s “Mein Kampf” and books on pedophilia are readily available.
> 
> Amazon Just Banned My Dad’s Therapy Books, Caving to LGBT Activists



Absolutely. "Reparative Therapy" has been roundly condemned by professional psychologists as doing more damage than good. 

Last thing we need is people messing themselves up thinking they can pray away the gay.  

They end up like that minister who was caught with Rent Boys and a pile of Crystal Meth.  

Ted Haggard, mega-church founder felled by sex scandal, returns to pulpit

Ted Haggard is back and about to start preaching again. Haggard, once America's leading evangelical pastor, who was brought down and removed from his own mega-church after admitting to a gay sex scandal, has set up a new ministry and will hold the first service in his new church today.

His wife, Gayle, who has stood by him throughout his troubles, will be the church's co-pastor.

"We realised that I am a sinner and she is a saint, but that way we do have a very broad appeal," he joked in an interview from his home in Colorado Springs, a city that has been described as the Vatican of America's evangelical movement. "I feel we have moved past the scandal. We have forgiveness. It is a second chance," he said.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Absolutely. "Reparative Therapy" has been roundly condemned by professional psychologists as doing more damage than good.


That is an outrageous lie. But that's what we've come to expect from you.

Incidentally, what does it say about _you_ that you want to *refuse* those who don't want to be gay, the right to the type of therapy proven to "reprogram" them away from homosexuality?

At minimum, it says you're a flaming homosexual who wants more homosexuals in society to increase your chances. At worse, its says you're a disturbed dictator-type who wants to decide for others how they live their life and what healthcare/therapy should be available to them.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> That is an outrageous lie. But that's what we've come to expect from you.
> 
> Incidentally, what does it say about _you_ that you want to *refuse* those who don't want to be gay, the right to the type of therapy proven to "reprogram" them away from homosexuality?



Because it does nothing of the sort.  The problem is, no amount of programming is going to make you straight or gay. 

All it does is damage people.  This is why reparative therapy has been roundly condemned by professionals in psychology. 

_In the wake of recent popular entertainment portrayals of conversion therapy, the American Psychiatric Association (APA) today reiterates its long-standing opposition to the practice. APA made clear with its 1998 position statement that “APA opposes any psychiatric treatment, such as “reparative” or “conversion” therapy, that is based on the assumption that homosexuality per se is a mental disorder or is based on the a priori assumption that the patient should change his or her homosexual orientation.”

APA expanded on that position with a statement in 2013: “The American Psychiatric Association does not believe that same-sex orientation should or needs to be changed, and efforts to do so represent a significant risk of harm by subjecting individuals to forms of treatment which have not been scientifically validated and by undermining self-esteem when sexual orientation fails to change. No credible evidence exists that any mental health intervention can reliably and safely change sexual orientation; nor, from a mental health perspective does sexual orientation need to be changed.”

Conversion therapy is banned in 14 states as well as the District of Columbia. The APA calls upon other lawmakers to ban the harmful and discriminatory practice._


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> At minimum, it says you're a flaming homosexual who wants more homosexuals in society to increase your chances. At worse, its says you're a disturbed dictator-type who wants to decide for others how they live their life and what healthcare/therapy should be available to them.



Projecting again, buddy?   Frankly, it's been scientifically established that homophobes are in fact latent homosexuals. 

Homophobes Might Be Hidden Homosexuals

The research, published in the April 2012 issue of the Journal of Personality and Social Psychology, reveals the nuances of prejudices like homophobia, which can ultimately have dire consequences. [The 10 Most Destructive Human Behaviors]

"Sometimes people are threatened by gays and lesbians because they are fearing their own impulses, in a sense they 'doth protest too much,'" Ryan told LiveScience. "In addition, it appears that sometimes those who would oppress others have been oppressed themselves, and we can have some compassion for them too, they may be unaccepting of others because they cannot be accepting of themselves."


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Projecting again, buddy?


One can always count on Joseph for sound, insightful posts like, “I’m rubber, you’re glue”.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incidentally, what does it say about _you_ that you want to *refuse* those who don't want to be gay, the right to the type of therapy proven to "reprogram" them away from homosexuality?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it does nothing of the sort.
Click to expand...

If that absurd lie were even remotely true, then there would be absolutely no harm in allowing a homosexual to pursue a treatment _they_ want to pursue.

Nobody has ever been forced into conversion therapy. So the fact that you so desperately want to prevent a homosexual from reading a *BOOK* they want to read is a serious insight into _your_ psyche. You’re either a flaming homosexual who is terrified at the thought of not having fellow queers to pursue or you’re an Adolf Hitler who wants to control what information others have access to.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> If that absurd lie were even remotely true, then there would be absolutely no harm in allowing a homosexual to pursue a treatment _they_ want to pursue.



Uh, guy, we prevent people from pursuing quack treatments all the time.  Its why you can't get lateril for your cancer... because it doesn't work. 



P@triot said:


> Nobody has ever been forced into conversion therapy. So the fact that you so desperately want to prevent a homosexual from reading a *BOOK* they want to read is a serious insight into _your_ psyche. You’re either a flaming homosexual who is terrified at the thought of not having fellow queers to pursue or you’re an Adolf Hitler who wants to control what information others have access to.



Naw, I'm actually terrified some young person might be further fucked up by this kind of psuedo-science.  

Again- conversion therapy is illegal in 14 states.  There's a reason for that.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again- conversion therapy is illegal in 14 states.  There's a reason for that.


Yeah...because people like you are scared to death of running out of possible homosexuals to pursue.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that absurd lie were even remotely true, then there would be absolutely no harm in allowing a homosexual to pursue a treatment _they_ want to pursue.
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, guy, we prevent people from pursuing quack treatments all the time.  Its why you can't get lateril for your cancer... because it doesn't work.
Click to expand...

Snowflake, a *BOOK* isn’t a medicine that can do damage to your body. You fear of books is telling. Nazi, much?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Uh, guy, we prevent people from pursuing quack treatments all the time.


*A.* Who is this “we” shit?

*B.* Where does one derive the power to prevent someone from pursuing a therapy or course of treatment they feel is best for them?

Oh wait. Never mind. I keep forgetting you’re too damn lazy (and entitled) to actually read the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeah...because people like you are scared to death of running out of possible homosexuals to pursue.



Guy, reality check... People are born gay or straight.   

When did you "Decide" to be straight?  If you are working on the premise that sexual orientation is a choice, then there had to be a moment when you decided you liked girls...  

(This works on the assumption that you aren't a latent homosexual who is trying to pray away the gay, which is often the case with most hard core homophobes.) 



P@triot said:


> *A.* Who is this “we” shit?
> 
> *B.* Where does one derive the power to prevent someone from pursuing a therapy or course of treatment they feel is best for them?
> 
> Oh wait. Never mind. I keep forgetting you’re too damn lazy (and entitled) to actually read the U.S. Constitution.



Well, I could go into the fact that we LICENSE doctors, patent medicines, etc. 

The guys who wrote the constitution also thought bleeding people was a good medical treatment. That's how George Washington died after he caught strep throat.  

Then this funny thing happened.   We started licensing doctors, we established an FDA so people weren't mixing cocaine and opium into Snake Oil bottles and selling it as medicine.  I mean, that made people "feel good", but it didn't make them any better.. usually worse.  

I'm kind of glad we have an "unconstitutional" authorities protecting us from quack doctors and treatments.   So are you. When you go to a doctor, do you ask him about his knowledge of the "Constitution", or do you actually check out where his medical degree came from?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> [
> If that absurd lie were even remotely true, then there would be absolutely no harm in allowing a homosexual to pursue a treatment _they_ want to pursue.


Nobody is, dumbass. It's only prohibited on minors in the states that have banned it. Adults are free to self abuse to their hearts content, you're just not allowed to torture kids in those states.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> If that absurd lie were even remotely true, then there would be absolutely no harm in allowing a homosexual to pursue a treatment _they_ want to pursue.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is, dumbass. It's only prohibited on minors in the states that have banned it. Adults are free to self abuse to their hearts content, you're just not allowed to torture kids in those states.
Click to expand...

So then your boi Joe over there is the “dumb ass” sweetie, since he’s the one pounding the drums claiming it is “outlawed”. He never mentioned children. Because, like all of you partisan hacks on the left, you speak without getting any facts right.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> If that absurd lie were even remotely true, then there would be absolutely no harm in allowing a homosexual to pursue a treatment _they_ want to pursue.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is, dumbass. It's only prohibited on minors in the states that have banned it. Adults are free to self abuse to their hearts content, you're just not allowed to torture kids in those states.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then your boi Joe over there is the “dumb ass” sweetie, since he’s the one pounding the drums claiming it is “outlawed”. He never mentioned children. Because, like all of you partisan hacks on the left, you speak without getting any facts right.
Click to expand...


It is for minors. Adults are allowed to practice S&M, BDSM & conversion therapy if they want to.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> It is for minors.


What a shame that the Gaystapo is so afraid of children living normal lives in those states.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is for minors.
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame that the Gaystapo is so afraid of children living normal lives in those states.
Click to expand...


What a shame stupid, inbred, mouth breathers feel the need to torture children,


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What a shame stupid, inbred, mouth breathers feel the need to torture children,


Only the Gaystapo would consider clinical _therapy_ to be “torture”. 

No surprise though, since these are the same people who believe a person can _think_ their chromosomes into morphing into the opposite gender.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Only the Gaystapo would consider clinical _therapy_ to be “torture”.
> 
> No surprise though, since these are the same people who believe a person can _think_ their chromosomes into morphing into the opposite gender.



Again, guy, we all believe you when you picked up that Tranny in a bar, you really thought she was a chick.  We totally think you have a case of the "Not Gays".


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a shame stupid, inbred, mouth breathers feel the need to torture children,
> 
> 
> 
> Only the Gaystapo would consider clinical _therapy_ to be “torture”.
> 
> No surprise though, since these are the same people who believe a person can _think_ their chromosomes into morphing into the opposite gender.
Click to expand...


It's not clinical anything. It's pure hogwash.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> It's not clinical anything. It's pure hogwash.


It is 100% clinical _therapy_ and has proven to be quite effective. There are thousands of people who went though it and testify as to its effectiveness.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, guy, we all believe you when you picked up that Tranny in a bar, you really thought she was a chick.  We totally think you have a case of the "Not Gays".




Again, guy, your amateur reverse psychology is clearly the desperate heave of a person thoroughly defeated.

And not for nothing, but you’re the one who is single, without children, and sacred shitless over the idea of confused people receiving therapy that might drive them away from the homosexual lifestyle.

I’m happily married, have precious little children, and support a person’s right to either pursue the homosexual lifestyle or pursue therapy to make them normal.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Again, guy, your amateur reverse psychology is clearly the desperate heave of a person thoroughly defeated.
> 
> And not for nothing, but you’re the one who is single, without children, and sacred shitless over the idea of confused people receiving therapy that might drive them away from the homosexual lifestyle.
> 
> I’m happily married, have precious little children, and support a person’s right to either pursue the homosexual lifestyle or pursue therapy to make them normal.



Again, guy, you are pretty insecure in your sexuality if you spend this much time worrying about who other people are sleeping with.  

Me. I don't like children.   That's why I don't have them.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not clinical anything. It's pure hogwash.
> 
> 
> 
> It is 100% clinical _therapy_ and has proven to be quite effective. There are thousands of people who went though it and testify as to its effectiveness.
Click to expand...


Nope, not even close. It doesn't work and is not considered therapy by any actual mental health professionals or institutions. 

“The American Psychiatric Association does not believe that same-sex orientation should or needs to be changed, and efforts to do so represent a significant risk of harm by subjecting individuals to forms of treatment which have not been scientifically validated and by undermining self-esteem when sexual orientation fails to change. No credible evidence exists that any mental health intervention can reliably and safely change sexual orientation; nor, from a mental health perspective does sexual orientation need to be changed.”​


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Nope, not even close. It doesn't work and is not considered therapy by any actual mental health professionals or institutions.
> 
> “The American Psychiatric Association does not believe that same-sex orientation should or needs to be changed, and efforts to do so represent a significant risk of harm by subjecting individuals to forms of treatment which have not been scientifically validated and by undermining self-esteem when sexual orientation fails to change. No credible evidence exists that any mental health intervention can reliably and safely change sexual orientation; nor, from a mental health perspective does sexual orientation need to be changed.”​


Wow. Congrats. A quote from the Gaystapo Institute of America.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not even close. It doesn't work and is not considered therapy by any actual mental health professionals or institutions.
> 
> “The American Psychiatric Association does not believe that same-sex orientation should or needs to be changed, and efforts to do so represent a significant risk of harm by subjecting individuals to forms of treatment which have not been scientifically validated and by undermining self-esteem when sexual orientation fails to change. No credible evidence exists that any mental health intervention can reliably and safely change sexual orientation; nor, from a mental health perspective does sexual orientation need to be changed.”​
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Congrats. A quote from the Gaystapo Institute of America.
Click to expand...


No, from the American Psychiatric Association, an actual credible organization. Something you're altogether unfamiliar with. 

Adults should be, and are, free to practice whatever self torture they feel like, but in 14 states parents aren't allowed to have their children scarred by the quackery known as Reparative Therapy. It should be all 50.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Wow. Congrats. A quote from the Gaystapo Institute of America.



Yes, Poodle thinks the APA is a conspiracy to make him gay.  No doubt they were in cahoots with that Tranny he picked up in that bar that one time.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Adults should be, and are, free to practice whatever self torture they feel like, but in 14 states parents aren't allowed to have their children scarred by the quackery known as Reparative Therapy. It should be all 50.


Well, thankfully, the other 36 states still believe in freedom and recognize that children belong to their parents and not the state. A concept you leftists loathe.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Well, thankfully, the other 36 states still believe in freedom and recognize that children belong to their parents and not the state. A concept you leftists loathe.



So you are okay with cults like the Branch Davidians, because children belong to their parents, and if they join a whacky cult.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Adults should be, and are, free to practice whatever self torture they feel like, but in 14 states parents aren't allowed to have their children scarred by the quackery known as Reparative Therapy. It should be all 50.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, thankfully, the other 36 states still believe in freedom and recognize that children belong to their parents and not the state. A concept you leftists loathe.
Click to expand...


Then I guess that means you're going to STFU about parents allowing their children to self identify their gender, right?


----------



## P@triot

This _disgusting_ creature cannot kill himself fast enough.

Transgender activist with male genitalia — brutally mocked by Ricky Gervais over gynecology rejection — vows to block comedian's live show


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Then I guess that means you're going to STFU about parents allowing their children to self identify their gender, right?


Yeah...um...I’ve never once said the state should step in to control a little boy playing in his mom’s clothes. The _only_ thing I’ve said is that mutilating them with surgery is inexcusable and unforgivable.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So you are okay with cults like the Branch Davidians, because children belong to their parents, and if they join a whacky cult.


Am I ok with them? No. Not at all. But it doesn’t matter what I’m ok with. It’s not my life and they aren’t my children.

See...that’s how freedom works.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I guess that means you're going to STFU about parents allowing their children to self identify their gender, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...um...I’ve never once said the state should step in to control a little boy playing in his mom’s clothes. The _only_ thing I’ve said is that mutilating them with surgery is inexcusable and unforgivable.
Click to expand...


You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right? Nobody is "mutilating" anyone. Gender reassignment is by the choice of the individual...just like "reparative" therapy.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?


You realize you are wholly, totally, and completely uninformed on every topic you post about, right?

CBS news sweetie. So you won’t be able to cry about Glen Beck.

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?


And not for nothing, but the hormone-blocking drugs, steroids, and other shit shoved down children’s throats by these sick parents also equals “mutilation”. They result in long term, irreparable consequences.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?


You realize you are wholly, totally, and completely uninformed on every topic you post about, right?


> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital *Los Angeles* where the *8-year-old is a patient*.


You don’t even know the facts about your favorite political issue in your own state. 

Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?
> 
> 
> 
> And not for nothing, but the hormone-blocking drugs, steroids, and other shit shoved down children’s throats by these sick parents also equals “mutilation”. They result in long term, irreparable consequences.
Click to expand...


And your proof of that is where? Unlike with reparative therapy, which can be performed by any quack without a degree, children on blockers are under the constant care of a real physician.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you are wholly, totally, and completely uninformed on every topic you post about, right?
> 
> 
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital *Los Angeles* where the *8-year-old is a patient*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t even know the facts about your favorite political issue in your own state.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
Click to expand...


From your link, you dope.

Gender-reassignment surgery, which may include removing or creating penises, is only done by a handful of U.S. doctors, *on patients at least 18 years old, *Spack said. His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done breast removal surgery on girls at age 16, but that surgery can be relatively minor, or avoided, if puberty is halted in time, he said.​


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you are wholly, totally, and completely uninformed on every topic you post about, right?
> 
> 
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital *Los Angeles* where the *8-year-old is a patient*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t even know the facts about your favorite political issue in your own state.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link, you dope.
Click to expand...

Your denial is as laughable as it is stupid. The _entire_ damn article talks about small children undergoing gender mutilation by a doctor and everyone can see it.

Have the self-awareness and maturity to admit you were wrong (as always) and move along.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you are wholly, totally, and completely uninformed on every topic you post about, right?
> 
> 
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital *Los Angeles* where the *8-year-old is a patient*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t even know the facts about your favorite political issue in your own state.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link, you dope.
> 
> Gender-reassignment surgery, which may include removing or creating penises, is only done by a handful of U.S. doctors, *on patients at least 18 years old, *Spack said. His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done breast removal surgery on girls at age 16, but that surgery can be relatively minor, or avoided, if puberty is halted in time, he said.​
Click to expand...

From my link...


> His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done *breast removal surgery on girls at age 16*


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?
> 
> 
> 
> And not for nothing, but the hormone-blocking drugs, steroids, and other shit shoved down children’s throats by these sick parents also equals “mutilation”. They result in long term, irreparable consequences.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your proof of that is where? Unlike with reparative therapy, which can be performed by any quack without a degree, children on blockers are under the constant care of a real physician.
Click to expand...

So? Kermit Gosnell was a “real physician”. So was H.H. Holmes.

Obtaining a medical license does not automatically stop one from being unethical or a sociopath.


----------



## Mac-7

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


The guy is a man and there is no reason to pretend otherwise


----------



## P@triot

Mac-7 said:


> The guy is a man and there is no reason to pretend otherwise


That mentally disturbed asshat as _every_ right to pretend he is a girl.

What the asshat *doesn’t* have a right to do is force everyone else to pretend with him.

Fuck him and his mentally deranged fantasies. Science proves he’s a man. I will not reject science or perpetuate a lie so he can get off.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you are wholly, totally, and completely uninformed on every topic you post about, right?
> 
> 
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital *Los Angeles* where the *8-year-old is a patient*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t even know the facts about your favorite political issue in your own state.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From your link, you dope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your denial is as laughable as it is stupid. The _entire_ damn article talks about small children undergoing gender mutilation by a doctor and everyone can see it.
> 
> Have the self-awareness and maturity to admit you were wrong (as always) and move along.
Click to expand...


You can't or didn't read it. They were talking about blockers, dolt. You cannot get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18. Women can get breast reductions with parental permission, but that's it. You should read an article before you post it. You don't care if you look stupid though, obviously.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can't get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you are wholly, totally, and completely uninformed on every topic you post about, right?
> 
> 
> 
> In another Pediatrics report, a Texas doctor says he's also provided sex-changing treatment to an increasing number of children; so has a clinic at Children's Hospital *Los Angeles* where the *8-year-old is a patient*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don’t even know the facts about your favorite political issue in your own state.
> 
> Sex-change treatment for kids on the rise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From your link, you dope.
> 
> Gender-reassignment surgery, which may include removing or creating penises, is only done by a handful of U.S. doctors, *on patients at least 18 years old, *Spack said. His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done breast removal surgery on girls at age 16, but that surgery can be relatively minor, or avoided, if puberty is halted in time, he said.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From my link...
> 
> 
> 
> His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done *breast removal surgery on girls at age 16*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Breast reductions are not gender reassignment. You lied or you're stupid...or both.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Mac-7 said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy is a man and there is no reason to pretend otherwise
Click to expand...


  You're replying to someone who was permanently banned from this forum almost two years ago, though oddly, due to some odd bug, the word _“BANNED”_ does not appear under his name, as it usually does with those who are banned, permanently or temporarily.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You can't or didn't read it. They were talking about blockers, dolt. You cannot get gender reassignment surgery until you are 18. Women can get breast reductions with parental permission, but that's it. You should read an article before you post it. You don't care if you look stupid though, obviously.



  To believe that giving a child drugs to intentionally stunt the normal course of development and maturation is harmless, one has to be almost as batshit insane as one must be to believe that a boy can be a girl.




Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done *breast removal surgery on girls at age 16*
> 
> 
> 
> Breast reductions are not gender reassignment. You lied or you're stupid...or both.
Click to expand...


  Removing healthy body parts, in order to reinforce an insane delusion, is malpractice, no matter the age of the patient.  Certainly so, when the patient is a minor.

  It's all fraud and malpractice, anyway.  As a matter of undeniable biological fact, a boy is not a girl and cannot become a girl, and a girl is not a boy and cannot become a boy, no matter what sort of bizarre pseudomedical Frankensteinery is performed on any such person.  Any procedure performed under the premise that it can change the patient's sex is being performed under false pretenses, and any physical who has any willing part in it needs to have his license permanently revoked for malpractice, and needs to be criminally prosecuted for fraud and assault.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link...
> 
> 
> 
> His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done *breast removal surgery on girls at age 16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breast *reductions* are not gender reassignment. You lied or you're stupid...or both.
Click to expand...

Oh sweetie...I bolded in red “breast *removal*”. That isn’t “reduction”. Your desperation and propaganda is duly noted.

Removing a young girls breasts is pure mutilation in the name of “gender reassignment” bulkshit.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link...
> 
> 
> 
> His clinic has worked with local surgeons who've done *breast removal surgery on girls at age 16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breast *reductions* are not gender reassignment. You lied or you're stupid...or both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweetie...I bolded in red “breast *removal*”. That isn’t “reduction”. Your desperation and propaganda is duly noted.
> 
> Removing a young girls breasts is pure mutilation in the name of “gender reassignment” bulkshit.
Click to expand...


It's a reduction. And it's not gender reassignment. So, are you lying or stupid?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Am I ok with them? No. Not at all. But it doesn’t matter what I’m ok with. It’s not my life and they aren’t my children.
> 
> See...that’s how freedom works.



Again, the problem with your definition of freedom is that it usually means those with wealth or power abusing the rest of us. 

The government should have been looking out for those kids before the crazy cult started molesting them.  

Certainly before they all committed mass suicide because Koresh didn't want to go to prison.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> It's a reduction. And it's not gender reassignment. So, are you lying or stupid?


It’s *not* a “reduction”. It’s *removal*. As in the disgusting mutilation of completely cutting off a young girls breasts. Not making them smaller. Removing them.

You’re a sick fucking individual to not only support that, but to openly lie about it in hopes of allowing more young girls to be brutally mutilated.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a reduction. And it's not gender reassignment. So, are you lying or stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s *not* a “reduction”. It’s *removal*. As in the disgusting mutilation of completely cutting off a young girls breasts. Not making them smaller. Removing them.
> 
> You’re a sick fucking individual to not only support that, but to openly lie about it in hopes of allowing more young girls to be brutally mutilated.
> 
> View attachment 299916
Click to expand...


You're arguing semantics because you were stupidly, ignorantly wrong. Gender reassignment is not performed on anyone younger than 18. Breast reduction is not gender reassignment. (Which is not news to the thousands and thousands of women who get it done every year.)


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You're arguing semantics because you were stupidly, ignorantly wrong. Gender reassignment is not performed on anyone younger than 18. Breast reduction is not gender reassignment. (Which is not news to the thousands and thousands of women who get it done every year.)



  Do you understand that _“removal”_ and _“reduction”_ do not mean the same thing, here?

  And if not for a fraudulent charade of _“gender reassignment”_, then what is the purpose, here, of removing an underage girl's healthy breasts, or of employing harmful chemicals to prevent them from developing in the first place, as well as to otherwise stunt her normal process of growth and maturation?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

If a transgender is murdered and they use their DNA to investigate the crime will the evidence of their true gender be acceptable in a court? yes


----------



## Bob Blaylock

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> If a transgender is murdered and they use their DNA to investigate the crime will the evidence of their true gender be acceptable in a court? yes



  I can almost see a case taking a bizarre twist, with someone accused of murdering a _“woman”_ building a defense around the fact that the alleged victim's DNA proves him to be male; undermining the prosecution's credibility by pointing out that it has this one aspect of the case glaringly wrong.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Do you understand that _“removal”_ and _“reduction”_ do not mean the same thing, here?
> 
> And if not for a fraudulent charade of _“gender reassignment”_, then what is the purpose, here, of removing an underage girl's healthy breasts, or of employing harmful chemicals to prevent them from developing in the first place, as well as to otherwise stunt her normal process of growth and maturation?



Yes, we need to get her on her knees and get her to Pray to Jay-a-zus to get those sinful thoughts out of her head that she might actually be a boy. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> I can almost see a case taking a bizarre twist, with someone accused of murdering a _“woman”_ building a defense around the fact that the alleged victim's DNA proves him to be male; undermining the prosecution's credibility by pointing out that it has this one aspect of the case glaringly wrong.



Then again, you think Joseph Smith was talking to God, so you could believe anything.  

The law has already got this covered.  It's why transphobes who murder people go to prison.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> You can be opposed to abortion and still support a woman's right to choose.



  Well, you can if you're a soulless sociopath, anyway.

  If you have a sense of right and wrong, then it's not so easy to support anyone's _“right”_ to gratuitously and savagely murder an innocent human being in cold blood.

  But since you have no conscience, I wouldn't expect you to understand that.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, we need to get her on her knees and get her to Pray to Jay-a-zus to get those sinful thoughts out of her head that she might actually be a boy.



  As any sane person would understand, a girl who thinks that she might be a boy, has something very wrong with her mind.  If anyone has suggested that the correct treatment is for such a girl to _“…Pray to Jay-a-zus to get those sinful thoughts out of her head that she might actually be a boy.”_, I missed it.  But the problem is not in her healthy reproductive system or secondary sexual characteristics, and there is no cure in having those parts of her psychically mutilated in a vain attempt to force reality to fit her delusions.

 The unalterable reality is that she is a girl, she is not a boy, and there is no amount of pseudomedical Frankensteinery that can make her a boy.  If it is possible to effectively treat her condition, then that treatment can only be accomplished by getting her to accept the unalterable reality that she is female, and to live her life accordingly.  Anything else is malpractice and fraud, and in the end, does not help her at all.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Well, you can if you're a soulless sociopath, anyway.
> 
> If you have a sense of right and wrong, then it's not so easy to support anyone's _“right”_ to gratuitously and savagely murder an innocent human being in cold blood.
> 
> But since you have no conscience, I wouldn't expect you to understand that.



Fetuses aren't people, and women who don't want to be pregnant will find a way to end their pregnancies no matter what the law is.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> As any sane person would understand, a girl who thinks that she might be a boy, has something very wrong with her mind. If anyone has suggested that the correct treatment is for such a girl to _“…Pray to Jay-a-zus to get those sinful thoughts out of her head that she might actually be a boy.”_, I missed it. But the problem is not in her healthy reproductive system or secondary sexual characteristics, and there is no cure in having those parts of her psychically mutilated in a vain attempt to force reality to fit her delusions.



Guy, people get their bodies "mutilated" all the time to "fit their delusions". 

Hair Plugs
Breast implants
Liposuction
Tummy Tucks

I could go on.  Oddly, you never have a problem with people mutliating their bodies under those circumstances...But man, they use surgery to reassign gender, and you get your Magic Underwear in a knot.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> The unalterable reality is that she is a girl, she is not a boy, and there is no amount of pseudomedical Frankensteinery that can make her a boy. If it is possible to effectively treat her condition, then that treatment can only be accomplished by getting her to accept the unalterable reality that she is female, and to live her life accordingly. Anything else is malpractice and fraud, and in the end, does not help her at all.



Medical Professionals think differently.  When you get a Ph.D. or M.D., get back to me.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, people get their bodies "mutilated" all the time to "fit their delusions".
> 
> Hair Plugs
> Breast implants
> Liposuction
> Tummy Tucks
> 
> I could go on.  Oddly, you never have a problem with people mutliating their bodies under those circumstances...But man, they use surgery to reassign gender, and you get your Magic Underwear in a knot.



  There's a huge difference, here.

  The procedures you list are to make superficial alterations that those undergoing them hope will make them more attractive.  I don't think anyone seriously believes that such procedures result in any fundamental change to who or what they are.

  To undergo a procedure to _“reassign gender”_ is madness.  As a matter of undeniable scientific fact, such procedures do no such thing at all.  A man who has a complete set of _“sex-change”_ procedures is still a man, just a mutilated, castrated man.  Anyone who thinks that such a mutilated, ruined freak of a man is, in any meaningful sense, a woman, is delusional.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> There's a huge difference, here.
> 
> The procedures you list are to make superficial alterations that those undergoing them hope will make them more attractive. I don't think anyone seriously believes that such procedures result in any fundamental change to who or what they are.
> 
> To undergo a procedure to _“reassign gender”_ is madness. As a matter of undeniable scientific fact, such procedures do no such thing at all. A man who has a complete set of _“sex-change”_ procedures is still a man, just a mutilated, castrated man. Anyone who thinks that such a mutilated, ruined freak of a man is, in any meaningful sense, a woman, is delusional.



There are trannies out there you'd never know weren't Cis-gendered.  

What is a "meaningful sense".  Now, I realize that your cult is massively misogynistic and you keep your women in their place (which is barefoot and preggers), but frankly, if I'm not in a relationship with her, I don't care if she's cis-gendered or transgender.  Her gender really isn't a factor to me.  

We are probably not to far from a time when transgender women can carry babies to term.   We currently have donor eggs ,, surrogate mothers, IVF and a whole lot of other "Cheats" in the reproduction game, where a child could potentially have multiple parents.


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> Fetuses aren't people, and women who don't want to be pregnant will find a way to end their pregnancies no matter what the law is.



They aren't? What are they? A toaster? coffee maker? a Buick?


----------



## JoeB131

j-mac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fetuses aren't people, and women who don't want to be pregnant will find a way to end their pregnancies no matter what the law is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't? What are they? A toaster? coffee maker? a Buick?
Click to expand...


A non-viable parasitic mass of tissue that will die when separated from the host. 

Not a person.  

Now, here's the thing, even when abortion was "illegal", no one was charged with "Murder" for having them or performing them.  IN fact, women were never arrested for having an abortion, and providers were only charged if they screwed up and injured the woman.  

My guess is, you guys haven't given any thought to how you are going to enforce your "Feelings".


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> A non-viable parasitic mass of tissue that will die when separated from the host.
> 
> Not a person.



When do they become a person?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> There are trannies out there you'd never know weren't Cis-gendered.



  Being able to impersonate something that one is not, well enough to fool most observers, does not make that person what he is falsely claiming to be.

  A mutilated man, who can credibly fool anyone into thinking that he is a woman, is still not a woman, but merely a mutilated man.




JoeB131 said:


> What is a "meaningful sense".  Now, I realize that your cult is massively misogynistic and you keep your women in their place (which is barefoot and preggers), but frankly, if I'm not in a relationship with her, I don't care if she's cis-gendered or transgender.  Her gender really isn't a factor to me.
> 
> We are probably not to far from a time when transgender women can carry babies to term.   We currently have donor eggs ,, surrogate mothers, IVF and a whole lot of other "Cheats" in the reproduction game, where a child could potentially have multiple parents.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You're arguing semantics because you were stupidly, ignorantly wrong. Gender reassignment is not performed on anyone younger than 18. Breast reduction is not gender reassignment. (Which is not news to the thousands and thousands of women who get it done every year.)


You’re not arguing semantics...you’re flat out lying your ass off despite everything being in black and white for everyone to see. :eusa_doh 

One more time, just for fun. Not “reduction” (which is a _drastically_ different thing). Removal. And yes, they are doing more than just that on children as young as 6. You’ve been proven wrong as usual.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Again, the problem with your definition of freedom is that it usually means those with wealth or power abusing the rest of us.
> 
> The government should have been looking out for those kids...


Again, the problem with your fucked up views is that it means an unconstitutional nanny state.

Please cite for us the article and section of the U.S. Constitution...ah never mind. We’ve done this song and dance a zillion times and all it does is prove you’re too lazy to read a three pages.


----------



## JoeB131

j-mac said:


> When do they become a person?



Legally, when they are born and a birth certificate is issued.  



Bob Blaylock said:


> Being able to impersonate something that one is not, well enough to fool most observers, does not make that person what he is falsely claiming to be.
> 
> A mutilated man, who can credibly fool anyone into thinking that he is a woman, is still not a woman, but merely a mutilated man.



Again, keep telling yourself that Tranny you hit on was totally fooling you.  You totally have a case of the Not-Gays... 



P@triot said:


> Again, the problem with your fucked up views is that it means an unconstitutional nanny state.
> 
> Please cite for us the article and section of the U.S. Constitution...ah never mind. We’ve done this song and dance a zillion times and all it does is prove you’re too lazy to read a three pages.



We weren't talking about the federal government here, buddy.  We were talking about state agencies stepping in to protect children from their religious crazy parents.  

I really don't think government should be limited to the thinking of barely literate slave rapists in the 18th century.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> We weren't talking about the federal government here, buddy. We were talking about state agencies stepping in to protect children from their religious crazy parents.



  And what better way to accomplish this, than to pump flammable gas into their house, and then set it on fire with flame throwers mounted on tanks?


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> And what better way to accomplish this, than to pump flammable gas into their house, and then set it on fire with flame throwers mounted on tanks?



Um, yeah, I can totally see your sympathy for David Koresh, he was a modern day Joseph Smith.  

Except there were THREE investigations of the Waco incident, one of them led by Republican John Danforth, and all three of them found that the Davidians set the fires themselves...


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> When do they become a person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legally, when they are born and a birth certificate is issued.
Click to expand...


So, you're in favor of late term abortion?


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're arguing semantics because you were stupidly, ignorantly wrong. Gender reassignment is not performed on anyone younger than 18. Breast reduction is not gender reassignment. (Which is not news to the thousands and thousands of women who get it done every year.)
> 
> 
> 
> You’re not arguing semantics...you’re flat out lying your ass off despite everything being in black and white for everyone to see. :eusa_doh
> 
> One more time, just for fun. Not “reduction” (which is a _drastically_ different thing). Removal. And yes, they are doing more than just that on children as young as 6. You’ve been proven wrong as usual.
> 
> View attachment 300309
Click to expand...


Christ, you make yourself more of a moron every day, just like Trump. A reduction and a removal are not drastically different. https://www.genderconfirmation.com/breast-reduction-vs-breast-excision/

*FTM/N Breast Reduction vs. Breast Reconstruction: What’s the Difference?*
Female-to-male (FTM/N) chest surgery, commonly referred to as “top” surgery, is a highly adaptable procedure designed to make you feel more comfortable with your body. Most often the goal of FTM/N is to reduce “feminine” characteristics to make your body appear more “masculine” or less gendered.

Both breast reduction and chest reconstruction are elected to remove excess skin, fat and tissue from the chest. The biggest difference between the two procedures is the amount of skin and tissue removed. Breast reduction can be used to minimize, but not completely eliminate the breasts, and as a result the chest isn’t contoured to appear male.

FTM/N chest reconstruction removes nearly all underlying fat and tissue (including milk producing ducts and glands) to give the appearance of a masculine-looking chest. In some cases, chest reconstruction surgery also requires free nipple grafting (nipple removal and relocation) which typically results in a reduction in nipple sensation.​And its 16, not 6 you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Votto

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Next time I get pulled over I'm going to claim I'm really a dog and then tell him that you can't give a dog a fine.

Then I'll pee on his leg.


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> Legally, when they are born and a birth certificate is issued.



Removing a baby from the womb  via c-section is "born".  You do realize that babies could be removed from the mother as early as 22 weeks and survive with medical assistance. At 8 months, just imagine how viable the baby is.,and yet you and your ilk are ok with that same baby being killed at any time prior to the woman going into labor., all to protect your ideology and belief that a woman can choose.  That is murder, plain and simple. I don't expect you to be moral, you are an anti-religious, liberal Democrat, but at least have some human decency.


----------



## JoeB131

j-mac said:


> So, you're in favor of late term abortion?



I am in favor of letting the woman and her doctor decide what the best course of action is.  If they are performing a late trimester abortion (Late term is an inaccurate phrase, if a fetus comes to term it's born) there's usually a damned good reason for it.


----------



## JoeB131

DBA said:


> Removing a baby from the womb via c-section is "born". You do realize that babies could be removed from the mother as early as 22 weeks and survive with medical assistance. At 8 months, just imagine how viable the baby is.,and yet you and your ilk are ok with that same baby being killed at any time prior to the woman going into labor., all to protect your ideology and belief that a woman can choose. That is murder, plain and simple. I don't expect you to be moral, you are an anti-religious, liberal Democrat, but at least have some human decency.



I do. I'm not the kind of cocksucker who would make a woman give birth to a dying baby because some Magic Sky Fairy maybe said that was bad, even though most of you are kind of hard pressed to show me in the bible where.  (The bible didn't consider you a person until you were a year old, because infant mortality was something like 50%.) 

NObody has a late abortion unless something has gone horribly wrong, and you fucks need to mind your own business.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Christ, you make yourself more of a moron every day, just like Trump. A reduction and a removal are not drastically different.


Sweetie...if they were the “same thing” you wouldn’t have used the term “reduction” instead of *removal*. You were proven wrong and you know it. And now you’re throwing a little tantrum, just like all of the snowflakes on the left when *President Trump* owns them. From your own link:


> Breast *reduction* can be used to minimize, but *not completely eliminate the breasts*, and as a result the chest isn’t contoured to appear male.


Removal completely removes (ie total mutilation and attempt to alter gender). Far cry from reduction, sweetie. You know it. I know it. The whole board knows it. Just admit you don’t know shit about your favorite subject and move along.


----------



## P@triot

This is what the fucked up left-wing ideology produces. This is the person that Seawytch _celebrates_.

Convicted sex offender says he identifies as 8-year-old girl, claims child porn found on computer is protected by First Amendment


----------



## buckeye45_73

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.




you completely ignored his post to post your talking points

you did not address anything, but lefty douchebags cant win an argument, these people think there are more than 2 genders, lololol


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you make yourself more of a moron every day, just like Trump. A reduction and a removal are not drastically different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...if they were the “same thing” you wouldn’t have used the term “reduction” instead of *removal*. You were proven wrong and you know it. And now you’re throwing a little tantrum, just like all of the snowflakes on the left when *President Trump* owns them. From your own link:
> 
> 
> 
> Breast *reduction* can be used to minimize, but *not completely eliminate the breasts*, and as a result the chest isn’t contoured to appear male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Removal completely removes (ie total mutilation and attempt to alter gender). Far cry from reduction, sweetie. You know it. I know it. The whole board knows it. Just admit you don’t know shit about your favorite subject and move along.
Click to expand...


Sugar, you lied...over and over. First you claimed gender reassignment surgery was being performed on minors, it is not. Then you claimed there's a HUGE difference between reduction and removal. There isn't. The only difference is in the amount of tissue being removed. You then lied and said breast reduction/removal was being done on children as young as six. Another lie.


----------



## SmokeALib

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're in favor of late term abortion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in favor of letting the woman and her doctor decide what the best course of action is.  If they are performing a late trimester abortion (Late term is an inaccurate phrase, if a fetus comes to term it's born) there's usually a damned good reason for it.
Click to expand...

What about the baby - the innocent child? Imagine the pain....


----------



## buckeye45_73

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you make yourself more of a moron every day, just like Trump. A reduction and a removal are not drastically different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...if they were the “same thing” you wouldn’t have used the term “reduction” instead of *removal*. You were proven wrong and you know it. And now you’re throwing a little tantrum, just like all of the snowflakes on the left when *President Trump* owns them. From your own link:
> 
> 
> 
> Breast *reduction* can be used to minimize, but *not completely eliminate the breasts*, and as a result the chest isn’t contoured to appear male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Removal completely removes (ie total mutilation and attempt to alter gender). Far cry from reduction, sweetie. You know it. I know it. The whole board knows it. Just admit you don’t know shit about your favorite subject and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sugar, you lied...over and over. First you claimed gender reassignment surgery was being performed on minors, it is not. Then you claimed there's a HUGE difference between reduction and removal. There isn't. The only difference is in the amount of tissue being removed. You then lied and said breast reduction/removal was being done on children as young as six. Another lie.
Click to expand...



First kids should never make that kind of decision, ever. Kids are stupid and confused, parents should educate and lead them and when they are of age they can make those decisions, how is this hard to understsnd?

And why are they having ANY surgery? Again the left is fucked up, really sick people


----------



## JoeB131

SmokeALib said:


> What about the baby - the innocent child? Imagine the pain....



As opposed to the pain of spina bifida or brittle bone disease or any of the other horrible considitions that late abortion prevents?


----------



## Seawytch

buckeye45_73 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you make yourself more of a moron every day, just like Trump. A reduction and a removal are not drastically different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...if they were the “same thing” you wouldn’t have used the term “reduction” instead of *removal*. You were proven wrong and you know it. And now you’re throwing a little tantrum, just like all of the snowflakes on the left when *President Trump* owns them. From your own link:
> 
> 
> 
> Breast *reduction* can be used to minimize, but *not completely eliminate the breasts*, and as a result the chest isn’t contoured to appear male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Removal completely removes (ie total mutilation and attempt to alter gender). Far cry from reduction, sweetie. You know it. I know it. The whole board knows it. Just admit you don’t know shit about your favorite subject and move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sugar, you lied...over and over. First you claimed gender reassignment surgery was being performed on minors, it is not. Then you claimed there's a HUGE difference between reduction and removal. There isn't. The only difference is in the amount of tissue being removed. You then lied and said breast reduction/removal was being done on children as young as six. Another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> First kids should never make that kind of decision, ever. Kids are stupid and confused, parents should educate and lead them and when they are of age they can make those decisions, how is this hard to understsnd?
> 
> And why are they having ANY surgery? Again the left is fucked up, really sick people
Click to expand...


Do you object when 16 year olds get plastic surgery? Breast reductions are reversible.


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Removing a baby from the womb via c-section is "born". You do realize that babies could be removed from the mother as early as 22 weeks and survive with medical assistance. At 8 months, just imagine how viable the baby is.,and yet you and your ilk are ok with that same baby being killed at any time prior to the woman going into labor., all to protect your ideology and belief that a woman can choose. That is murder, plain and simple. I don't expect you to be moral, you are an anti-religious, liberal Democrat, but at least have some human decency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do. I'm not the kind of cocksucker who would make a woman give birth to a dying baby because some Magic Sky Fairy maybe said that was bad, even though most of you are kind of hard pressed to show me in the bible where.  (The bible didn't consider you a person until you were a year old, because infant mortality was something like 50%.)
> 
> NObody has a late abortion unless something has gone horribly wrong, and you fucks need to mind your own business.
Click to expand...


It is our business, just like murder is our business. 

You are an immoral, moron. You said you used to be a Republican.  You must have been kicked in the head by a donkey because your beliefs, politics  and ability to reason are completely antithetical to the Republican Party.


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the baby - the innocent child? Imagine the pain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the pain of spina bifida or brittle bone disease or any of the other horrible considitions that late abortion prevents?
Click to expand...


There are no restrictions on late term abortions.  A woman can choose to kil her baby if she so chooses 1 day before birth. You are your moronic, unethethical and immoral ilk don't care. It is all about a woman's right to choose, which is assinine.


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, you make yourself more of a moron every day, just like Trump. A reduction and a removal are not drastically different.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...if they were the “same thing” you wouldn’t have used the term “reduction” instead of *removal*. You were proven wrong and you know it. And now you’re throwing a little tantrum, just like all of the snowflakes on the left when *President Trump* owns them. From your own link:
> 
> 
> 
> Breast *reduction* can be used to minimize, but *not completely eliminate the breasts*, and as a result the chest isn’t contoured to appear male.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Removal completely removes (ie total mutilation and attempt to alter gender). Far cry from reduction, sweetie. You know it. I know it. The whole board knows it. Just admit you don’t know shit about your favorite subject and move along.
Click to expand...


Don't accept their premise. The purpose of breast reduction is different from the purpose of breast removal. Unless a woman is having a mastectomy done because of cancer or other disease, removing the breasts completely are a cosmetic attempt to appear more masculine, whereas reduction is an attempt to be more comfortable (because large breasts are heavy), yet remain feminine.


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're in favor of late term abortion?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in favor of letting the woman and her doctor decide what the best course of action is.  If they are performing a late trimester abortion (Late term is an inaccurate phrase, if a fetus comes to term it's born) there's usually a damned good reason for it.
Click to expand...



Usually? While I agree that there are cases where it would be cruel to force the birth, I wouldn't say usually...In those instances are statistically insignificant when compared to the number of abortions that happen due to pure contraceptive purposes....


----------



## JoeB131

DBA said:


> It is our business, just like murder is our business.
> 
> You are an immoral, moron. You said you used to be a Republican. You must have been kicked in the head by a donkey because your beliefs, politics and ability to reason are completely antithetical to the Republican Party.



No, I was stabbed in the back by a One Percenter... that's what changed my mind. 

I realized that abortion is a "Rube" issue.  It's how the One Percenters get the RUBES to vote against their own economic interests by playing on their sexual and religious fears.  

Do you think it's a coincidence that abortion NEVER gets banned, (even with 10 of the last 14 SCOTUS appointment being made by Republicans since Roe) but the rich always, always get their tax cuts.   

You see, what I realized that was despite a lifetime of Catholic Brainwashing, some of which stuck even after I became an atheist, abortion has no effect on my life.  But the One Percenters demolishing the middle class protections year after year... um, yeah, that totally does.


----------



## JoeB131

j-mac said:


> Usually? While I agree that there are cases where it would be cruel to force the birth, I wouldn't say usually...In those instances are statistically insignificant when compared to the number of abortions that happen due to pure contraceptive purposes....



Contraceptive abortions happen in the first trimester when the fetus is the size of a peanut. 

Late abortions are done for solid medical reasons.


----------



## JoeB131

DBA said:


> There are no restrictions on late term abortions. A woman can choose to kil her baby if she so chooses 1 day before birth. You are your moronic, unethethical and immoral ilk don't care. It is all about a woman's right to choose, which is assinine.



Yes, a woman is more qualified to make these choices than a politician or a clergyman.  

Do you really think there's a woman out there who is killing a healthy fetus one day before birth?   Can you cite a case where this has happened?  I know this is a wonderful talking point of the Misogynistic InCel Right... the ones who've probably never gotten laid and don't have any say in the matter.


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually? While I agree that there are cases where it would be cruel to force the birth, I wouldn't say usually...In those instances are statistically insignificant when compared to the number of abortions that happen due to pure contraceptive purposes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contraceptive abortions happen in the first trimester when the fetus is the size of a peanut.
> 
> Late abortions are done for solid medical reasons.
Click to expand...



I already said that if it is medically necessary to save the life of the mother was a call by the doctor...

But, we have seen monsters (my opinion) like Tiller, and Gosnell who seemed perfectly fine killing babies for cash....

I couch my abortion views in terms of three qualifiers...Rape, incest, or medically necessary to save the life of the mother....That's it. Abortion as a contraceptive measure, which is the vast majority of abortions, should NOT be legal. If the woman doesn't want to have a child, then do participate in the activity that causes that to happen....Simple as that.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> First you claimed gender reassignment surgery was being performed on minors...


And then I *proved* it.


Seawytch said:


> Then you claimed there's a HUGE difference between reduction and removal.


Actually, you claimed there was no difference between breast removal and breast reduction (which is fall-down _hilarious_).


Seawytch said:


> You then lied and said breast reduction/removal was being done on children as young as six.


6-year olds *don’t* _have_ breasts, you ignorant dolt. 

I made no such claim.


----------



## P@triot

buckeye45_73 said:


> And why are they having ANY surgery? Again the left is fucked up, really sick people


Because the Gaystapo soldiers like Seawytch are sick.

And...as proven by me in this thread...astoundingly ignorant of their favorite topic.


----------



## JoeB131

j-mac said:


> I already said that if it is medically necessary to save the life of the mother was a call by the doctor...
> 
> But, we have seen monsters (my opinion) like Tiller, and Gosnell who seemed perfectly fine killing babies for cash....
> 
> I couch my abortion views in terms of three qualifiers...Rape, incest, or medically necessary to save the life of the mother....That's it. Abortion as a contraceptive measure, which is the vast majority of abortions, should NOT be legal. If the woman doesn't want to have a child, then do participate in the activity that causes that to happen....Simple as that.



Here's the problem with that.  If you really think that fetuses are people, but it's okay to execute them if they are result of rape or incest, then you shouldn't have a problem with executing children who were conceived as a result of rape or incest.  The fact that you don't shows that even you recognize that there is a medical/legal/moral difference between a fetus and a baby. 

Tiller wasn't in it for the cash, and Gosnell was clearly mentally ill... 

Now, with that said, when it becomes "Medically necessary", who makes that call?  Um, that would be the same doctors you denounce.  What if the pregnancy is merely a threat to her health?  What if the fetus is going to be severely deformed and will die within hours of being born?  It would seem forcing THOSE pregnancies to come to term would be a lot crueler than aborting a fetus because the girl got drunk at a frat party.  

The practical reality is- a woman who doesn't want to be pregnant will find a way to not be pregnant.  If you want them to not choose abortion, then support single payer health care, paid family leave, comprehensive sex education and contraception.  But end of the day, still her body... still her choice.


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already said that if it is medically necessary to save the life of the mother was a call by the doctor...
> 
> But, we have seen monsters (my opinion) like Tiller, and Gosnell who seemed perfectly fine killing babies for cash....
> 
> I couch my abortion views in terms of three qualifiers...Rape, incest, or medically necessary to save the life of the mother....That's it. Abortion as a contraceptive measure, which is the vast majority of abortions, should NOT be legal. If the woman doesn't want to have a child, then do participate in the activity that causes that to happen....Simple as that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem with that.  If you really think that fetuses are people, but it's okay to execute them if they are result of rape or incest, then you shouldn't have a problem with executing children who were conceived as a result of rape or incest.  The fact that you don't shows that even you recognize that there is a medical/legal/moral difference between a fetus and a baby.
> 
> Tiller wasn't in it for the cash, and Gosnell was clearly mentally ill...
> 
> Now, with that said, when it becomes "Medically necessary", who makes that call?  Um, that would be the same doctors you denounce.  What if the pregnancy is merely a threat to her health?  What if the fetus is going to be severely deformed and will die within hours of being born?  It would seem forcing THOSE pregnancies to come to term would be a lot crueler than aborting a fetus because the girl got drunk at a frat party.
> 
> The practical reality is- a woman who doesn't want to be pregnant will find a way to not be pregnant.  If you want them to not choose abortion, then support single payer health care, paid family leave, comprehensive sex education and contraception.  But end of the day, still her body... still her choice.
Click to expand...



Don't get ahead of yourself Joe....Assigning motives to me rather than having a discussion with me is a loser for you....

In the cases of rape/incest the victim would have to carry out this before a heartbeat is detected or have the baby....


----------



## JoeB131

j-mac said:


> Don't get ahead of yourself Joe....Assigning motives to me rather than having a discussion with me is a loser for you....
> 
> In the cases of rape/incest the victim would have to carry out this before a heartbeat is detected or have the baby....



Again, why?  If fetuses are people, then you can't execute them for crimes of their dads...


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get ahead of yourself Joe....Assigning motives to me rather than having a discussion with me is a loser for you....
> 
> In the cases of rape/incest the victim would have to carry out this before a heartbeat is detected or have the baby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why?  If fetuses are people, then you can't execute them for crimes of their dads...
Click to expand...



Once it has a heartbeat, IMHO, it is a human life....But, I do see what you are saying, keep going and I could be persuaded to change my opinion to nothing but medical necessity to save the life of the mother.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

j-mac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem with that.  If you really think that fetuses are people, but it's okay to execute them if they are result of rape or incest, then you shouldn't have a problem with executing children who were conceived as a result of rape or incest.  The fact that you don't shows that even you recognize that there is a medical/legal/moral difference between a fetus and a baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get ahead of yourself Joe....Assigning motives to me rather than having a discussion with me is a loser for you....
> 
> In the cases of rape/incest the victim would have to carry out this before a heartbeat is detected or have the baby....
Click to expand...


  Now, look what you've done.  You've put me in the position of almost agreeing with JoeB131 on an important point.

  Taking the life of a human being, especially an innocent human being, is an extremely drastic act, that is only ever acceptable under extremely drastic circumstances.

  Having been conceived as a result of an act of rape is absolutely *•NOT•* a drastic enough circumstance to justify the killing of an innocent human being.  The baby did not have any willing part in that crime, and it cannot be justified to put him to death for that crime.  To even make that argument undermines the position that an unborn child is a human being, whose own right to life deserves to be protected, even if the circumstances of his existence are seriously inconvenient to someone else.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

j-mac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, why?  If fetuses are people, then you can't execute them for crimes of their dads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once it has a heartbeat, IMHO, it is a human life....But, I do see what you are saying, keep going and I could be persuaded to change my opinion to nothing but medical necessity to save the life of the mother.
Click to expand...


  Once it becomes a diploid organism of the species _Homo Sapiens_, with its own unique genetic pattern that distinguishes it as a separate organism from its parents, it becomes a human life.  That is when its own life begins.  That is the point where something exists, that did not exist at all just before.  From that point, until the end of its life, hopefully many decades later, every change that it undergoes is just a matter of development and aging, and not of anything new suddenly coming into existence.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

JoeB131 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the baby - the innocent child? Imagine the pain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the pain of spina bifida or brittle bone disease or any of the other horrible considitions that late abortion prevents?
Click to expand...




JoeB131 said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the baby - the innocent child? Imagine the pain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As opposed to the pain of spina bifida or brittle bone disease or any of the other horrible considitions that late abortion prevents?
Click to expand...

Not only is spina bifida exceedingly rare the condition is operable in utero. It is no longer a death sentence.  Should children who have spinal injuries be put to death?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

JoeB131 said:


> DBA said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no restrictions on late term abortions. A woman can choose to kil her baby if she so chooses 1 day before birth. You are your moronic, unethethical and immoral ilk don't care. It is all about a woman's right to choose, which is assinine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, a woman is more qualified to make these choices than a politician or a clergyman.
> 
> Do you really think there's a woman out there who is killing a healthy fetus one day before birth?   Can you cite a case where this has happened?  I know this is a wonderful talking point of the Misogynistic InCel Right... the ones who've probably never gotten laid and don't have any say in the matter.
Click to expand...

There are certainly women who murder their children immediately after birth.  Or are you denying that happens?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

j-mac said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually? While I agree that there are cases where it would be cruel to force the birth, I wouldn't say usually...In those instances are statistically insignificant when compared to the number of abortions that happen due to pure contraceptive purposes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contraceptive abortions happen in the first trimester when the fetus is the size of a peanut.
> 
> Late abortions are done for solid medical reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already said that if it is medically necessary to save the life of the mother was a call by the doctor...
> 
> But, we have seen monsters (my opinion) like Tiller, and Gosnell who seemed perfectly fine killing babies for cash....
> 
> I couch my abortion views in terms of three qualifiers...Rape, incest, or medically necessary to save the life of the mother....That's it. Abortion as a contraceptive measure, which is the vast majority of abortions, should NOT be legal. If the woman doesn't want to have a child, then do participate in the activity that causes that to happen....Simple as that.
Click to expand...

Yet when women are forced to not only give birth to the child of violent rape but raise the child those who support abortion in cases of rape are strangely silent.


----------



## P@triot

I cannot wait until the Gaystapo is stomped out like the Gestapo was...


> Concerned Women for America’s Penny Nance says incoming freshmen at Virginia Tech were told things like, "Don't make judgments about the gender or the sexual identity of the person that you're talking to. … You need to be open-minded."


Here’s an idea: how about fuck you? How about, this is America - the land of liberty - and I’ll make any “judgement” that I want to make?

Preferred Pronouns and More: What a Mom Saw at Her Son's College Orientation


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Now, look what you've done. You've put me in the position of almost agreeing with JoeB131 on an important point.
> 
> Taking the life of a human being, especially an innocent human being, is an extremely drastic act, that is only ever acceptable under extremely drastic circumstances.
> 
> Having been conceived as a result of an act of rape is absolutely *•NOT•* a drastic enough circumstance to justify the killing of an innocent human being. The baby did not have any willing part in that crime, and it cannot be justified to put him to death for that crime. To even make that argument undermines the position that an unborn child is a human being, whose own right to life deserves to be protected, even if the circumstances of his existence are seriously inconvenient to someone else.



You think being forced to give birth to your rapists' baby is an "inconvenience"? 

This is the problem with most of you anti-choice nuts.  You want to give a fetus more rights than the person it is inside. 



Bob Blaylock said:


> Once it becomes a diploid organism of the species _Homo Sapiens_, with its own unique genetic pattern that distinguishes it as a separate organism from its parents, it becomes a human life. That is when its own life begins. That is the point where something exists, that did not exist at all just before. From that point, until the end of its life, hopefully many decades later, every change that it undergoes is just a matter of development and aging, and not of anything new suddenly coming into existence.



The problem with that logic is that you would THEN have to treat every conception as a person.  Since 2/3rds of fertilized ovum never attach to the Uterine Wall, you'd need to treat Tampons as Crime Scenes...





*Law and Order: Tampon Squad! *

200,000 pregnancies end in miscarriage... If you take the silly position that fetuses are people, then each one of those would be investigated as a potential homicide.  We've already had cases where overzealous prosecutors have gone after women who've had miscarriages.

Again- I'd be more impressed with your concern for children if you weren't trying to build fences to keep them out and throwing them into concentration camps.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I cannot wait until the Gaystapo is stomped out like the Gestapo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned Women for America’s Penny Nance says incoming freshmen at Virginia Tech were told things like, "Don't make judgments about the gender or the sexual identity of the person that you're talking to. … You need to be open-minded."
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an idea: how about fuck you? How about, this is America - the land of liberty - and I’ll make any “judgement” that I want to make?
> 
> Preferred Pronouns and More: What a Mom Saw at Her Son's College Orientation
Click to expand...


oh, noes... it sounds horrible.  Telling people to treat other people with respect!!!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> First you claimed gender reassignment surgery was being performed on minors...
> 
> 
> 
> And then I *proved* it.
Click to expand...


No, you lied about it. Gender reassignment surgery is not performed on minors, period. Breast reduction is not gender reassignment surgery and is 100% reversable. 



> Actually, you claimed there was no difference between breast removal and breast reduction (which is fall-down _hilarious_).



The only difference is in the amount of tissue removed.


> 6-year olds *don’t* _have_ breasts, you ignorant dolt.
> 
> I made no such claim.



You claimed that worse than surgery was being performed on children. You did it right here: The Gaystapo is at it again

You said: "And yes, they are doing more than just that on children as young as 6."

Please keep posting ignorant lies and I'll keep shooting them down with facts.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> I cannot wait until the Gaystapo is stomped out like the Gestapo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned Women for America’s Penny Nance says incoming freshmen at Virginia Tech were told things like, "Don't make judgments about the gender or the sexual identity of the person that you're talking to. … You need to be open-minded."
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an idea: how about fuck you? How about, this is America - the land of liberty - and I’ll make any “judgement” that I want to make?
> 
> Preferred Pronouns and More: What a Mom Saw at Her Son's College Orientation
Click to expand...


What is so terrible about not making gender assumptions about a person? Tell us why that is so horrible and an affront to "liberty"?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What is so terrible about not making gender assumptions about a person? Tell us why that is so horrible and an affront to "liberty"?


Because I will not be told what assumptions I can and cannot make. It’s called freedom. A concept completely foreign to the Gaystapo.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Gender reassignment surgery is not performed on minors, period.


Oh Sea. Sea, Sea, Sea. This is so embarrassing for you. Why would your fellow Dumbocrats block a bill that prevents surgeries on minors if surgeries aren’t happening anyway?!? _Oops_!!!


> His bill prohibits doctors from performing "*surgeries* that sterilize, including castration, vasectomy, hysterectomy, oophorectomy, metoidioplasty, orchiectomy, penectomy, phalloplasty, and vaginoplasty" on minors, as well as injecting them with puberty-blockers.


Seriously sweetie, you’ve been DEAD CAUGHT *lying*. Just throw in the towel and take the “L”. You keep making it worse for yourself.

Democrats want to block a law that would ban sex change operations for children in Florida


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is so terrible about not making gender assumptions about a person? Tell us why that is so horrible and an affront to "liberty"?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I will not be told what assumptions I can and cannot make. It’s called freedom. A concept completely foreign to the Gaystapo.
Click to expand...


And you are free to be an asshole in your free time and on your own. In employment or school, you follow the rules. You didn't answer WHY you feel the need to make assumptions about people's gender? So you can follow them into restrooms, sicko?

Women are getting harassed in bathrooms because of anti-transgender hysteria


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Because I will not be told what assumptions I can and cannot make. It’s called freedom. A concept completely foreign to the Gaystapo.



Not at all.  What you want is for your privileges to be protected, but not theirs.  

The only reason to not call someone by their identity is to be an asshole... which clearly you think is the definition of liberty. 

Just because you CAN do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing.  That's living in a civilized society.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> I cannot wait until the Gaystapo is stomped out like the Gestapo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned Women for America’s Penny Nance says incoming freshmen at Virginia Tech were told things like, "Don't make judgments about the gender or the sexual identity of the person that you're talking to. … You need to be open-minded."
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an idea: how about fuck you? How about, this is America - the land of liberty - and I’ll make any “judgement” that I want to make?
> 
> Preferred Pronouns and More: What a Mom Saw at Her Son's College Orientation
Click to expand...

Concerned Women of America....  the same group that predicted that if gay marriage was legalized, women by the thousands, if not millions, would divorce their husbands to marry each other.


----------



## bodecea

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I will not be told what assumptions I can and cannot make. It’s called freedom. A concept completely foreign to the Gaystapo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all.  What you want is for your privileges to be protected, but not theirs.
> 
> The only reason to not call someone by their identity is to be an asshole... which clearly you think is the definition of liberty.
> 
> Just because you CAN do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing.  That's living in a civilized society.
Click to expand...

CRC trumpanzees don't get that.   Their "brains" can't process it.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Just because you CAN do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing.  That's living in a civilized society.


Bingo! The only correct thing Joe has ever said.

At the end of the day, it’s a choice. Neither government, nor universities, nor the Gaystapo has any authority to tell people how they should think.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you CAN do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing.  That's living in a civilized society.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! The only correct thing Joe has ever said.
> 
> At the end of the day, it’s a choice. Neither government, nor universities, nor the Gaystapo has any authority to tell people how they should think.
Click to expand...

You have the complete right to be an ass.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait until the Gaystapo is stomped out like the Gestapo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned Women for America’s Penny Nance says incoming freshmen at Virginia Tech were told things like, "Don't make judgments about the gender or the sexual identity of the person that you're talking to. … You need to be open-minded."
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an idea: how about fuck you? How about, this is America - the land of liberty - and I’ll make any “judgement” that I want to make?
> 
> Preferred Pronouns and More: What a Mom Saw at Her Son's College Orientation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concerned Women of America....
Click to expand...

When you can’t dispute the message...attack the messenger. The mantra of the defeated left.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you CAN do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing.  That's living in a civilized society.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! The only correct thing Joe has ever said.
> 
> At the end of the day, it’s a choice. Neither government, nor universities, nor the Gaystapo has any authority to tell people how they should think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the complete right to be an ass.
Click to expand...

Yep. And only you fascists are pissed about it.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gender reassignment surgery is not performed on minors, period.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Sea. Sea, Sea, Sea. This is so embarrassing for you. Why would your fellow Dumbocrats block a bill that prevents surgeries on minors if surgeries aren’t happening anyway?!? _Oops_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> His bill prohibits doctors from performing "*surgeries* that sterilize, including castration, vasectomy, hysterectomy, oophorectomy, metoidioplasty, orchiectomy, penectomy, phalloplasty, and vaginoplasty" on minors, as well as injecting them with puberty-blockers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously sweetie, you’ve been DEAD CAUGHT *lying*. Just throw in the towel and take the “L”. You keep making it worse for yourself.
> 
> Democrats want to block a law that would ban sex change operations for children in Florida
Click to expand...


Your link didn't support your claim, idiot. Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (which are already prohibited) Cobb legislator proposes new law to criminalize physical gender change of children

"It’s also incredibly ill-informed,” Slipakoff told the MDJ. “It concerns me that Mrs. Ehrhart doesn’t have a grasp on some of the most basic treatments involved in the transition process yet feels qualified to write legislation making it illegal. For example, children are not being castrated — that’s simply not a thing that is even happening​


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Bingo! The only correct thing Joe has ever said.
> 
> At the end of the day, it’s a choice. Neither government, nor universities, nor the Gaystapo has any authority to tell people how they should think.



No problem. Just keep in mind, if you are a racist or a homophobe, there are consequences.  

You see, back in 2000, one of my "Good Christian Coworkers" found out that someone she worked with was gay, and whined to the company to get her fired. 

Today we fire the homophobes...   

Progress.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait until the Gaystapo is stomped out like the Gestapo was...
> 
> 
> 
> Concerned Women for America’s Penny Nance says incoming freshmen at Virginia Tech were told things like, "Don't make judgments about the gender or the sexual identity of the person that you're talking to. … You need to be open-minded."
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s an idea: how about fuck you? How about, this is America - the land of liberty - and I’ll make any “judgement” that I want to make?
> 
> Preferred Pronouns and More: What a Mom Saw at Her Son's College Orientation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concerned Women of America....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you can’t dispute the message...attack the messenger. The mantra of the defeated left.
Click to expand...

I noticed you cut off about two thirds of my post.


----------



## bodecea

P@triot said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you CAN do a thing doesn't mean you SHOULD do a thing.  That's living in a civilized society.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo! The only correct thing Joe has ever said.
> 
> At the end of the day, it’s a choice. Neither government, nor universities, nor the Gaystapo has any authority to tell people how they should think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have the complete right to be an ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. And only you fascists are pissed about it.
Click to expand...

You certainly have the right to be an ass, feel free to keep exercising that right.


----------



## P@triot

bodecea said:


> I noticed you cut off about two thirds of my post.


That wasn’t by accident. I was focusing on that part of your post.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (which are already prohibited)


Oh sweetie...take the “L” already. It’s a *fact* that I have proven. Sex change surgeries happen on minors. I’ve given multiple links including physicians talking about the surgeries they have performed on children.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (*which are already prohibited*)


Wait...they are already “prohibited”? So you can provide us with the *existing* *federal* *law* then, right?

Don’t worry Sea, we’ll wait.


----------



## P@triot

Another violent member of the Gaystapo that needs to be locked up for life...

Transgender activist with male genitalia turns on testosterone, gets caught on video appearing to physically attack reporter outside court


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (*which are already prohibited*)


Hahahahaha...even “PolitiFact” acknowledges that children can (and do) undergo sex change surgeries...


> Castilla is right that *there is no law regulating transition-related treatment* separately from other medically-necessary care and the same age regulations apply — *minors need parental consent*.


Oh sweetie...taking the “L” already. You are absolutely humiliating yourself.

Fact-checking claim about transgender children in Texas


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (*which are already prohibited*)


Bwahahaha!!! Boston *Children’s* Hospital bragging about being the first *pediatric* center dedicated to sex change patients!!!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> The problem with that logic is that you would THEN have to treat every conception as a person. Since 2/3rds of fertilized ovum never attach to the Uterine Wall, you'd need to treat Tampons as Crime Scenes...



  People die of natural causes all the time.  Most aren't investigated as possible homicides unless there's some evidence to suggest that the death was anything but natural.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (*which are already prohibited*)
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...they are already “prohibited”? So you can provide us with the *existing* *federal* *law* then, right?
> 
> Don’t worry Sea, we’ll wait.
Click to expand...


So now the statist needs a law for something that isn't done? Nobody is performing gender reassignment surgery on minors. *Nobody*. 

When it comes to caring for children who might be exhibiting signs of gender dysphoria, the American Academy of Pediatrics recommends the "gender-affirmative care model" that prioritizes validating a child’s gender identity and supporting their exploration and expression of that identity.

"There are absolutely no medical interventions or surgical interventions on any prepubertal child," said Colt Keo-Meier, a Texas-based psychologist and author who specializes in gender and sexual health. "That is not happening."

The widely accepted "Standards of Care" maintained by the World Professional Association for Transgender Health also emphasize this point.

"Before any physical interventions are considered for adolescents, extensive exploration of psychological, family, and social issues should be undertaken," the standards read. "The duration of this exploration may vary considerably depending on the complexity of the situation."

Once a child starts puberty, other options emerge. Keo-Meier said the most common treatment — medication to delay the onset of puberty — is fully reversible.

"That is literally just hitting pause," he said.

The World Professional Association for Transgender Health outline minimum criteria that must be met before a child can receive puberty-suppressing medication, including that the child has demonstrated a "long-lasting and intense pattern of gender nonconformity or gender dysphoria" and that it "emerged or worsened with the onset of puberty."

Other, interventions like hormone therapy (partially reversible) or surgery (irreversible) won’t be considered until a patient reaches adolescence.

Even then, the Standards of Care stress that certain procedures should not be performed until a patient is old enough to consent on their own (typically 16-18 years old) and others should occur only once a person has received other treatments for a specific time period.

Our Ruling

Castilla said state lawmakers "left children able to be sterilized and mutilated at any point in their life" by failing to adopt a law prohibiting minors from undergoing medical or surgical gender transitions.

Castilla is right that there is no law regulating transition-related treatment separately from other medically-necessary care and the same age regulations apply — minors need parental consent.

Widely accepted guidelines for transition care emphasize gender-affirming care and therapy as primary tools for children. More intensive options, like surgery or hormone treatment, are typically reserved for older adolescents (with parental consent) and adults.

We rate this claim Mostly False.​


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (*which are already prohibited*)
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha...even “PolitiFact” acknowledges that children can (and do) undergo sex change surgeries...
> 
> 
> 
> Castilla is right that *there is no law regulating transition-related treatment* separately from other medically-necessary care and the same age regulations apply — *minors need parental consent*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh sweetie...taking the “L” already. You are absolutely humiliating yourself.
> 
> Fact-checking claim about transgender children in Texas
Click to expand...


Parental consent for hormone replacement, idiot. Link to a child or adolescent in the United States getting gender reassignment surgery before 18. Hell even 16. We'll wait...


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surgery isn't performed on minors. These bills would ban puberty blockers, not just surgeries (which are already prohibited)
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sweetie...take the “L” already. It’s a *fact* that I have proven. Sex change surgeries happen on minors. I’ve given multiple links including physicians talking about the surgeries they have performed on children.
Click to expand...


Link to them, liar. Find ONE.


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Been searching through the rube sites for insults again have we?
Very informative


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on man, you've sucked a mile or two. Swallowed a couple gallons. Why pretend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only that - but his avatar sums up the left-wing ideology. It's why they are out in the streets every night assaulting people, blocking traffic, throwing human waste on law enforcement, setting fires, and damaging property.
Click to expand...

Really?
I have great neighbours. Black too omg
Where on earth do you live?
Confederate white old boy land?


----------



## ph3iron

Missouri_Mike said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on man, you've sucked a mile or two. Swallowed a couple gallons. Why pretend?
Click to expand...

Interesting how zero college trumpanzees seem preoccupied with male sex?
Wonder why?


----------



## ph3iron

P@triot said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....and the officer (and society) has the *liberty* to accept science, accept biology, accept the truth, and refer to this man as a man.
> 
> 
> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are some incredible accusations simply because I accept science, biology, and truth, Drama Queen.
Click to expand...

And founder lynchings?
I'm all for returning to the white old fart times


----------



## The Irish Ram

The police department should be disciplined for capitulating to this bullshit...


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> People die of natural causes all the time. Most aren't investigated as possible homicides unless there's some evidence to suggest that the death was anything but natural.



Okay...  but how do you tell without an investigation?  Most deaths happen in a hospital with a medical professional in attendance.   When they aren't.... they usually at least check the body for signs of violence.  

So are we going to investigate every miscarriage?  

Again, I give you the case of Purvi Patel, who was put in prison because she had miscarried.  

Fighting the Criminalization of Pregnancy Outcomes — NAPAWF

This is the future you anti-choice nuts want to give us... and most of us are "Hard Pass".


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> So now the statist needs a law for something that isn't done?


Hahahahaha!! You claimed it was “*prohibited*”. That requires a *law*. Now you change your bullshit story and claim “well... uh... it’s just _not done_”.

You got caught lying.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Been searching through the rube sites for insults again have we?


Only a leftist consider science/biology/reality to be “insults”.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Really? I have great neighbours. Black too omg.


Yeah. There is a name for those type of neighbors. They are called “conservatives”.


----------



## P@triot

ph3iron said:


> Really? I have great *neighbours*.


The guy who always cries about education can’t even spell “neighbors” correctly.


----------



## P@triot

The Irish Ram said:


> The police department should be disciplined for capitulating to this bullshit...


Agree 100%. A society cannot survive rejecting reality, science, etc.

I mean, even fucking neanderthals didn’t pretend that females were males and males were females.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now the statist needs a law for something that isn't done?
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha!! You claimed it was “*prohibited*”. That requires a *law*. Now you change your bullshit story and claim “well... uh... it’s just _not done_”.
> 
> You got caught lying.
Click to expand...

I said reassignment surgery isn't performed on anyone under 18. You've still not proven me wrong. You've tried to distract, but you've still not proven your claim. That's because you're a lying sack of crap...just like Trump.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha!! You claimed it was “*prohibited*”. That requires a *law*. Now you change your bullshit story and claim “well... uh... it’s just _not done_”.
> 
> You got caught lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I said reassignment surgery isn't performed on anyone under 18.
Click to expand...

Now you’re even _lying_ about your *lies*!!! Here is a screenshot of post #1837 where you explicitly state that surgery is “*prohibited*” on children:






You are worse than Obama and Clinton combined when it comes to lying.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha!! You claimed it was “*prohibited*”. That requires a *law*. Now you change your bullshit story and claim “well... uh... it’s just _not done_”.
> 
> You got caught lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I said reassignment surgery isn't performed on anyone under 18.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you’re even _lying_ about your *lies*!!! Here is a screenshot of post #1837 where you explicitly state that surgery is “*prohibited*” on children:
> 
> View attachment 301382
> 
> You are worse than Obama and Clinton combined when it comes to lying.
Click to expand...


And once again you're trying to distract from your original lies as though we will forget them. Still waiting for your link to anyone under 18 that got gender reassignment surgery.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> And once again you're trying to distract from your original lies as though we will forget them.


Sweetie...you’re the one lying in every post over the last 24 hours or so. It’s been proven. It was proven yet again when you claimed that gender reassignment was “prohibited” for children. When I asked for the federal law that prohibits it, you turned around and claimed you never said that 

I provided multiple links proving that you sick people butcher children. And I’ve provided multiple links and screen shots proving you keep lying about all of it. You lose (as _always_).


----------



## P@triot

Good news, Seawytch: many are waking up to the horrors that are the LGBT community. Maybe one day, you will too. They are seeing _tremendous_ success with conversion therapy these days.

Why These Women Walked Away From the LGBT Lifestyle


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Agree 100%. A society cannot survive rejecting reality, science, etc.
> 
> I mean, even fucking neanderthals didn’t pretend that females were males and males were females.



The Neanderthals didn't get hung up about sex because they were afraid of a magic sky fairy.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you're trying to distract from your original lies as though we will forget them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...you’re the one lying in every post over the last 24 hours or so. It’s been proven. It was proven yet again when you claimed that gender reassignment was “prohibited” for children. When I asked for the federal law that prohibits it, you turned around and claimed you never said that
> 
> I provided multiple links proving that you sick people butcher children. And I’ve provided multiple links and screen shots proving you keep lying about all of it. You lose (as _always_).
Click to expand...


You haven't provided diddly. You have not produced a single individual that got gender reassignment surgery before they were 18.  Why? Because there aren't any. Why? Because it isn't done.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Good news, Seawytch: many are waking up to the horrors that are the LGBT community. Maybe one day, you will too. They are seeing _tremendous_ success with conversion therapy these days.
> 
> Why These Women Walked Away From the LGBT Lifestyle



Hey, if you think it worked for you, great. It does not, however have anything close to "tremendous success" .

*Changing Sexual Orientation: A Consumer's Report"*
Ariel Shidlo and Michael Schroeder found in "Changing Sexual Orientation: A Consumer's Report", a peer-reviewed study of 202 respondents[108] published in 2002, that 88% of participants failed to achieve a sustained change in their sexual behavior and 3% reported changing their orientation to heterosexual. The remainder reported either losing all sexual drive or attempting to remain celibate, with no change in attraction. Some of the participants who failed felt a sense of shame and had gone through conversion therapy programs for many years. Others who failed believed that therapy was worthwhile and valuable. Many respondents felt harmed by the attempt to change, and reported depression, suicidal ideation and attempts, hypervigilance of gender-deviant mannerisms, social isolation, fear of being a child abuser and poor self-esteem. Of the 8 respondents (out of a sample of 202) who reported a change in sexual orientation, 7 worked as ex-gay counselors or group leaders.[109]​


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> You haven't provided diddly.


Wytchy...everyone can see the links I posted. 

You’re desperate attempt to pretend those links don’t exist is every bit as stupid as pretending a man is a “woman” because he _thinks_ he’s a woman.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. A society cannot survive rejecting reality, science, etc.
> 
> I mean, even fucking neanderthals didn’t pretend that females were males and males were females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Neanderthals didn't get hung up about sex because they were afraid of a magic sky fairy.
Click to expand...

And they didn’t fucking pretend that a male was a woman and a woman was a male. They accepted biology and reality. Speaks volumes that you reject both.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't provided diddly.
> 
> 
> 
> Wytchy...everyone can see the links I posted.
> 
> You’re desperate attempt to pretend those links don’t exist is every bit as stupid as pretending a man is a “woman” because he _thinks_ he’s a woman.
Click to expand...

None of them linked to an individual receiving gender reassignment surgery before the age of 18. Why? Because you are ignorant, misinformed and a liar.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. A society cannot survive rejecting reality, science, etc.
> 
> I mean, even fucking neanderthals didn’t pretend that females were males and males were females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Neanderthals didn't get hung up about sex because they were afraid of a magic sky fairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they didn’t fucking pretend that a male was a woman and a woman was a male. They accepted biology and reality. Speaks volumes that you reject both.
Click to expand...


While you certainly display Cro-Magna characteristics, you have no idea what their lives were like.

TWO TAKES ON TWO SPIRITS | Recording the History of Multiple Genders in Native North America - Eiteljorg


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. A society cannot survive rejecting reality, science, etc.
> 
> I mean, even fucking neanderthals didn’t pretend that females were males and males were females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Neanderthals didn't get hung up about sex because they were afraid of a magic sky fairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they didn’t fucking pretend that a male was a woman and a woman was a male. They accepted biology and reality. Speaks volumes that you reject both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you certainly display Cro-Magna characteristics, you have no idea what their lives were like.
Click to expand...

Sure I do, snowflake. Even they didn’t pretend that women are men. You are literally the party that rejects science and technology so that we can live in the stone ages.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> And they didn’t fucking pretend that a male was a woman and a woman was a male. They accepted biology and reality. Speaks volumes that you reject both.



there's no real indication they had any gender specific roles at all.   Probably everyone hunted and everyone gathered. 

In fact, there's a lot of evidence that prehistoric civilizations were matriarchal.  

From Matriarchy to Patriarchy: Year 3000 BCE - DNA Consultants

We can study Bonobo Chimpanzees (our closest living relatives) and find that they don't have any homophobic hangups at all.  

Being Gay Is Natural: Just Ask Bonobos | Live Science

But they don't wear dresses, so I'm sure that proves your point, somehow..


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> We can study Bonobo Chimpanzees (our closest living relatives) and find that they don't have any homophobic hangups at all.


More evidence that the left is the ultimate party of regression. They aspire to the level of apes. 

You’ll just have to forgive me Joe (whether you like it or not) but I hold myself and all of my fellow humans (leftists not included obviously) to juuuuust a _smidge_ higher standard than a filthy ape.

They don’t shower - ever (like leftists) and they eat their own shit (like leftists). So yeah, not surprised that they will hump any fucking thing they see. But you’re _supposed_ to be just a bit more refined that that, spanky.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%. A society cannot survive rejecting reality, science, etc.
> 
> I mean, even fucking neanderthals didn’t pretend that females were males and males were females.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Neanderthals didn't get hung up about sex because they were afraid of a magic sky fairy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they didn’t fucking pretend that a male was a woman and a woman was a male. They accepted biology and reality. Speaks volumes that you reject both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you certainly display Cro-Magna characteristics, you have no idea what their lives were like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I do, snowflake. Even they didn’t pretend that women are men. You are literally the party that rejects science and technology so that we can live in the stone ages.
Click to expand...


Except they did in Native American culture. There’s no reason to believe Neanderthals were much different.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> More evidence that the left is the ultimate party of regression. They aspire to the level of apes.
> 
> You’ll just have to forgive me Joe (whether you like it or not) but I hold myself and all of my fellow humans (leftists not included obviously) to juuuuust a _smidge_ higher standard than a filthy ape.
> 
> They don’t shower - ever (like leftists) and they eat their own shit (like leftists). So yeah, not surprised that they will hump any fucking thing they see. But you’re _supposed_ to be just a bit more refined that that, spanky.



Okay, buddy.. here's what apes don't do. 

They don't have religious wars. 
They don't commit genocide
They don't exploit each other or put each other in slavery
They aren't in the process of destroying the planet.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can study Bonobo Chimpanzees (our closest living relatives) and find that they don't have any homophobic hangups at all.
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence that the left is the ultimate party of regression. They aspire to the level of apes.
Click to expand...


  Is it really much of a surprise to learn that JoeB131 functions at the moral level of a monkey, rather than that of even the lowest of humans?


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> Is it really much of a surprise to learn that JoeB131 functions at the moral level of a monkey, rather than that of even the lowest of humans?



Funny, Bob, a monkey is preferable to a Mormon any day of the week.

You and poodle missed the point I was making... maybe you are as dumb as monkeys... 

The point is you guys claim over and over again that homosexuality is "unnatural". 

The point I made.  Um. No.  Animals including chimpazees (which aren't monkeys) engage in homosexual conduct.  

What is unnatural?  Thinking there's a magic fairy up in the sky who will punish you for doing the wrong thing and tells you to go out and kill people who worship didn't sky fairies.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> They aren't in the process of destroying the planet.


Joe believes _everything_ Al fucking Gore tells him...


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Thinking there's a magic fairy up in the sky who will punish you for doing the wrong thing and *tells you to go out and kill people who worship didn't sky fairies*.


Only the muslim faith preaches that. The one faith you’re too much of a coward to denounce.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Joe believes _everything_ Al fucking Gore tells him...



No, I believe what I can see with my own damned eyes.   Chicago winters were actually brutal when I was a kid.  So bad mayors got voted out of office for not responding to them properly.   We are going through yet another mild winter this year.  



P@triot said:


> Only the muslim faith preaches that. The one faith you’re too much of a coward to denounce.



LIke Most Conservative Christians, you never read your own bible. 

What Does the Bible Say About Killing Non Believers?

*2 Chronicles 15:12-13 ESV / 650 helpful votes *
And they entered into a covenant to seek the Lord, the God of their fathers, with all their heart and with all their soul, but that whoever would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, should be put to death, whether young or old, man or woman.

*1 Corinthians 5:9-13 ESV / 399 helpful votes *
I wrote to you in my letter not to associate with sexually immoral people— not at all meaning the sexually immoral of this world, or the greedy and swindlers, or idolaters, since then you would need to go out of the world. But now I am writing to you not to associate with anyone who bears the name of brother if he is guilty of sexual immorality or greed, or is an idolater, reviler, drunkard, or swindler—not even to eat with such a one. For what have I to do with judging outsiders? Is it not those inside the church whom you are to judge? God judges those outside. “Purge the evil person from among you.”

*2 Chronicles 15:13 ESV / 370 helpful votes *
But that whoever would not seek the Lord, the God of Israel, should be put to death, whether young or old, man or woman.

*1 Samuel 15:2-3 ESV / 349 helpful votes  *
Thus says the Lord of hosts, ‘I have noted what Amalek did to Israel in opposing them on the way when they came up out of Egypt. Now go and strike Amalek and devote to destruction all that they have. Do not spare them, but kill both man and woman, child and infant, ox and sheep, camel and donkey.’”


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe believes _everything_ Al fucking Gore tells him...
> 
> 
> 
> No, I believe what I can see with my own damned eyes.   Chicago winters were actually brutal when I was a kid.  So bad mayors got voted out of office for not responding to them properly.   We are going through yet another mild winter this year.
Click to expand...

Yeah...and 2013 and 2014 were among the coldest on record. Then again, your dumb ass was probably a kid in 2013 and 2014. No adult could be a dumb as you.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeah...and 2013 and 2014 were among the coldest on record. Then again, your dumb ass probably was a kid in 2013 and 2014. No adult could be a dumb as you.



You need to stop reading Koch Brothers Propaganda, buddy. 

2014 Set for Record Hot; Record Cold Thing of the Past

*August, September and October of 2014 have all been the warmest such months on record*, as shown by data from NASA, the Japan Meteorological Agency and NOAA, which released its October global numbers Thursday.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence that the left is the ultimate party of regression. They aspire to the level of apes.
> 
> You’ll just have to forgive me Joe (whether you like it or not) but I hold myself and all of my fellow humans (leftists not included obviously) to juuuuust a _smidge_ higher standard than a filthy ape.
> 
> They don’t shower - ever (like leftists) and they eat their own shit (like leftists). So yeah, not surprised that they will hump any fucking thing they see. But you’re _supposed_ to be just a bit more refined that that, spanky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, buddy.. here's what apes don't do.
> 
> They don't have religious wars.
> They don't commit genocide
> They don't exploit each other or put each other in slavery
> They aren't in the process of destroying the planet.
Click to expand...

Is it any wonder that Joey wants the human race to “aspire” to the level of filthy monkeys? They are infested with herpes (just like the left) because they are unhygienic and hump anything that moves - including their own gender (just like the left).  

Roving band of herpes-ridden monkeys now roaming northeast Florida


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...and 2013 and 2014 were among the coldest on record. Then again, your dumb ass probably was a kid in 2013 and 2014. No adult could be a dumb as you.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop reading Koch Brothers Propaganda, buddy.
Click to expand...

Ole Wikipedia now “Koch” propaganda, hey snowflake? How embarrassing for you. You got owned as usual.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Is any wonder that Joey wants the human race to “aspire” to the level of filthy monkeys?



Wow, you keep missing the point, don't you?  It's kind of sad. 

Then again, you need to try to convince people you have a case of the "Not Gays" when you picked up that Tranny in a bar.


----------



## Terri4Trump

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, you keep missing the point, don't you?  It's kind of sad.
> Then again, you need to try to convince people you have a case of the "Not Gays" when you picked up that Tranny in a bar.



Speaking of the GAYstapo, here's our old friend *JoeBlowjob*, lying between every suck. LOL


----------



## Lysistrata

Terri4Trump said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you keep missing the point, don't you?  It's kind of sad.
> Then again, you need to try to convince people you have a case of the "Not Gays" when you picked up that Tranny in a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the GAYstapo, here's our old friend *JoeBlowjob*, lying between every suck. LOL
Click to expand...


You seem to be a big fan of dirty talk. Can't you respond in a civilized manner without your sexual dirt? "Blowjobs" "suck[ing]" Really? Is this the way you live? It seems like a lot of you right-wingers have filthy mouths? Why is that?


----------



## P@triot

Lysistrata said:


> It seems like a lot of you right-wingers have filthy mouths? Why is that?


Funny...that’s been my observation from the left. But I never had to ask why. The left is almost always raised in single-parent homes by people that don’t care about them and they reject God. Leads to immoral people with foul mouths.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is hell bent on eliminating all freedom and constitutional rights in the United States.

Compelled Speech Is Hitting Close to Home


----------



## Lysistrata

P@triot said:


> Lysistrata said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like a lot of you right-wingers have filthy mouths? Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Funny...that’s been my observation from the left. But I never had to ask why. The left is almost always raised in single-parent homes by people that don’t care about them and they reject God. Leads to immoral people with foul mouths.
Click to expand...


Where do get these fantasies from? I don't know who "the left" is supposed to be, but you can have no idea of a stranger's family background. This is impossible. This "reject[ing] God" is particularly asinine. You can have no idea of what a stranger's religious beliefs are or whether or not s/he has any. Rejecting a particular person's ideas, no matter of what sect has awarded him or her with a clerical title, has absolutely nothing to do with rejecting a supreme being, since no one can represent the supreme being. It's not possible.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo is hell bent on eliminating all freedom and constitutional rights in the United States.
> 
> Compelled Speech Is Hitting Close to Home



I'm not sure what your complaint is here, Poodle.  An employer fired an employee.  You are usually fine with that sort of thing, even if let's say, it's an employee with terminal cancer or something.


----------



## Lysistrata

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo is hell bent on eliminating all freedom and constitutional rights in the United States.
> 
> Compelled Speech Is Hitting Close to Home


 
You're really late on the "compelled speech" thing. Everybody has to say "under God" now when saying the Pledge of Allegiance because of an act of Congress. Some states have laws requiring doctors to read a government-written script to women considering having an abortion, including when the government script contradicts the doctor's advice and known medical facts, even though the doctors work for private organizations not connected to the government. Everybody has to stand for the national anthem and can't take a knee instead.

I'm not sure if this Caldara thing even fits into an argument about compelled speech. The article to which you linked makes no mention of the AP Stylebook, to which employees of the paper are required to adhere, while other articles do. There is no evidence that the Post compelled him to write about gender, but he and every other writer on staff must follow the stylebook no matter what they write. During my career, I had to follow our stylebook, too. 

Caldara is merely complaining about what he sees as political bias in the stylebook, but, as an employee, he was required to follow his employer's policy. This is not an issue of compelled speech.


----------



## P@triot

Lysistrata said:


> I don't know who "the left" is supposed to be


Yeah...I’m not the least bit surprised. I can tell by your posts that you have no idea about politics.


Lysistrata said:


> This "reject[ing] God" is particularly asinine.


The left openly denounces religion, sweetie. The overwhelming majority of them are atheists.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo is hell bent on eliminating all freedom and constitutional rights in the United States.
> 
> Compelled Speech Is Hitting Close to Home
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what your complaint is here, Poodle.
Click to expand...

Well that’s because you have a low IQ. My “complaint” is that a business fired a man for speaking scientific *truth*.

In a free market, they have every right to do that. In a free society, I have every right to exercise my 1st Amendment right and call them out on it, publicly.

Being a low IQ fascist, that confuses you.


----------



## P@triot

Not the least bit surprised that the left places sexual deviance over education...

In Florida, Banks Choose LGBT Agenda Over Students’ Futures


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Well that’s because you have a low IQ. My “complaint” is that a business fired a man for speaking scientific *truth*.



No, they fired him for not following company policies, which you would normally have no issue with if it were a working stiff who parked in the wrong parking space.  



P@triot said:


> In a free market, they have every right to do that. In a free society, I have every right to exercise my 1st Amendment right and call them out on it, publicly.



Then he should start his own paper, and print whatever stuff he wants.  True, he'd probably have a hard time getting financing because most banks don't want to be associated with hate. 

THIS is why you homophobes are going to lose.  People with money realize that there's no money to be made off your irrational hate.  


P@triot said:


> Not the least bit surprised that the left places sexual deviance over education...



When did big banks become "the left"? 

Again, you miss the point.  Homophobia was useful for a while to the Wealthy to get stupid Christians to vote against their own economic interests... but they realize that they lose more money being homophobes..... so they are stopping it. 

In short, you Christians got used like a $10 whore and got thrown to the side of the road.


----------



## P@triot

P@triot said:


> Not the least bit surprised that the left places sexual deviance over education...
> 
> In Florida, Banks Choose LGBT Agenda Over Students’ Futures


Boom! It’s so good to see the American people defeat the sick Gaystapo...

Bank Reverses Decision, Picks Kids Over LGBT Activists


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a free market, they have every right to do that. In a free society, I have every right to exercise my 1st Amendment right and call them out on it, publicly.
> 
> 
> 
> Then he should start his own paper, and print whatever stuff he wants.
Click to expand...

I say “In a free market, they have every right to do that. In a free society, I have every right to exercise my 1st Amendment right and call them out on it, publicly” to point out your ignorance of whining about my post and you respond with the irrational “then he should start his own paper”.

I just said they had every right and I support them. Dumb ass. Do you even read what you write? 

By the way, I’ve spent a decade listening to you cry like a little girl how not everyone can own their own business and how businesses owe their workers whatever workers demand. Funny how you suddenly think he could start his own business after all of us heard you cry that you couldn’t.


----------



## Blackrook

anynameyouwish said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report.
> 
> At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A cop is disciplined for filling out an accurate police report."
> 
> "At some point, our side is going to start fighting back, and then it will get ugly."
> 
> another VIOLENT MURDEROUS HUMAN SCUM conservative threatening violence.
Click to expand...

REPORTED for lying about me.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I say “In a free market, they have every right to do that. In a free society, I have every right to exercise my 1st Amendment right and call them out on it, publicly” to point out your ignorance of whining about my post and you respond with the irrational “then he should start his own paper”.
> 
> I just said they had every right and I support them. Dumb ass. Do you even read what you write



Okay, he's perfectly free to be a homophobic twat, if he wants to, but he shouldn't expect a newspaper to print his drivel. 

Just like you don't go and stand on a desk where you fetch coffee for the big man and scream the kind of homophobic shit you scream here, because you'd be doing this by the end of the day.


----------



## P@triot

I am so fucking sick of these fucking leftists and their faggots waging a war on women. Women deserve so much better than this.

Exclusive: 2 Girls Speak Out on Having to Compete With Biological Males


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I am so fucking sick of these fucking leftists and their faggots waging a war on women. Women deserve so much better than this.
> 
> Exclusive: 2 Girls Speak Out on Having to Compete With Biological Males



Oh, noes, I didn't get a cheap plastic trophy I will stick in my attic in five years and stop caring about!   

The horror. The horror of it all.  


This is the key part of the article. 

_“The objective is fairness in women’s sports,” Holcomb told The Daily Signal. 

“Title IX is there for a reason,” she said. “It’s to give athletes like Chelsea [Mitchell] and Alanna [Smith] the opportunity to excel and be victorious.”_

So really, the problem here is that we use women's athletics, which most of us wouldn't care about otherwise, as a reason to get girls some of that sweet, sweet scholarship money.  You know, the kind of government interference you whine about loudly under normal circumstances. Left to their own devices, no Title IX, the colleges would just give out scholarships for sports they can make money on, which are played exclusively by MEN.  

But you are all for this kind of government interference if you can whine about Trans people.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> I am so fucking sick of these fucking leftists and their faggots waging a war on women. Women deserve so much better than this.
> 
> Exclusive: 2 Girls Speak Out on Having to Compete With Biological Males



This should interest you.

Boys Competing With Girls Won Track Meets. The Girls Just Filed A Lawsuit In Federal Court.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so fucking sick of these fucking leftists and their faggots waging a war on women. Women deserve so much better than this.
> 
> Exclusive: 2 Girls Speak Out on Having to Compete With Biological Males
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, noes, I didn't get a cheap plastic trophy I will stick in my attic in five years and stop caring about!
> 
> The horror. The horror of it all.
Click to expand...

Note the misogyny here. Women universally reject him (because he’s an asshole) and he hates them for it because - like everything else in life - he can’t take responsibility for his own behavior.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So really, the problem here is that we use women's athletics, which most of us wouldn't care about otherwise, as a reason to *get girls some of that sweet, sweet scholarship money*.  You know, *the kind of government interference* you whine about loudly under normal circumstances.


  

Hey snowflake? Athletic scholarships don’t come from government. Not even from state schools that receive government funding. Athletics departments are exclusively funded by athletic event revenues, corporate sponsors, and boosters. Dumb ass.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Thought Crimes are totalitarian
The Left Wingers are a crazy cult


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So really, the problem here is that we use women's athletics, which most of us wouldn't care about otherwise, as a reason to *get girls some of that sweet, sweet scholarship money*.  You know, *the kind of government interference* you whine about loudly under normal circumstances.


Oh...and not for nothing dumb ass...but most high school student athletes will never receive an athletic scholarship. The overwhelming majority end up at Division 3 schools which aren’t even permitted to give athletic scholarships by NCAA rules. 

Only your elite athletes receive athletic scholarships. So that is *not* what this issue is about.


----------



## MaryL

Lascivious decadence. Most of us working class don't care what gays want or need. We make babies and our needs should decide what is prevalent. We do listen though, We don't pander  and our politicians should do likewise.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Note the misogyny here. Women universally reject him (because he’s an asshole) and he hates them for it because - like everything else in life - he can’t take responsibility for his own behavior.



Oh, poodle, sweetie... you need to stop projecting.  We totally believe you when you picked up that Tranny in the bar, you totally had a case of the "not-gays".  



P@triot said:


> Oh...and not for nothing dumb ass...but most high school student athletes will never receive an athletic scholarship. The overwhelming majority end up at Division 3 schools which aren’t even permitted to give athletic scholarships by NCAA rules.
> 
> Only your elite athletes receive athletic scholarships. So that is *not* what this issue is about.



You miss the point ENTIRELY. Of course, only a FEW girls will get those sweet, sweet Title IX scholarships. Just like only a very few people will win the lottery, but millions still buy tickets.  

But the only reason why there are ANY scholarships for these sports is because the government mandates them.  

They aren't running for fun, they are running for money, because anything to make the working class debase itself for money if funny to the One Percent.

Then they wonder why Bernie is winning.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Hey snowflake? Athletic scholarships don’t come from government. Not even from state schools that receive government funding. Athletics departments are exclusively funded by athletic event revenues, corporate sponsors, and boosters. Dumb ass.



Wow, you miss the point again.  The GOVERNMENT mandates that schools set aside those scholarships for "Girls sports that don't make any money".   Left to their own devices, before Title IX, the only people who got scholarships were the people who played sports people would pay money to see.  

Nobody would care about "Girl's track" if there wasn't a big pot of money at the end of that rainbow.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> They aren't running for fun, they are running for money...


As a high school dropout, I realize this is a tough concept for you, but athletes actually _love _the sport they play. They *don't* do it for money. Not at the high school or collegiate level anyway.

I can't believe you still haven't realized how ridiculous you sound each time you are proven wrong. You get more and more desperate, resulting in more and more insane posts...such as "the 1% makes athletes 'debase' themselves by competing". Spoken like a true socialist who spent their life on the sidelines demanding handouts. Joey has no idea how rewarding competing can be. How sad.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> The GOVERNMENT mandates that schools set aside those scholarships for "*Girls sports* that don't make any money".


Bingo! Not males who _want_ to be girls. Actual girls. You know, the gender you have a deep-seated hatred for because they find you repugnant. Thank you for admitting it, albeit accidentally.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Just like you don't go and stand on a desk where you fetch coffee for the big man and scream the kind of homophobic shit you scream here, because you'd be doing this by the end of the day.


Joey (because he's queer and thus hypersensitive about the issue) has convinced himself that it's "homophobic" to say someone born with a dick is a man. 

Meanwhile, the rest of the world just calls that *basic* *biology*.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again you're trying to distract from your original lies as though we will forget them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetie...you’re the one lying in every post over the last 24 hours or so. It’s been proven. It was proven yet again when you claimed that gender reassignment was “prohibited” for children. When I asked for the federal law that prohibits it, you turned around and claimed you never said that
> 
> I provided multiple links proving that you sick people butcher children. And I’ve provided multiple links and screen shots proving you keep lying about all of it. You lose (as _always_).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't provided diddly. You have not produced a single individual that got gender reassignment surgery before they were 18.  Why? Because there aren't any. Why? Because it isn't done.
Click to expand...

Don't  say never.  It has been done.
The boy who was raised a girl


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> As a high school dropout, I realize this is a tough concept for you, but athletes actually _love _the sport they play. They *don't* do it for money. Not at the high school or collegiate level anyway.



Let's drop all the scholarships and then see how many people show up.  My guess. Not many. 

Remember, the whole complaint of these girls is that they can't win and qualify for scholarships. 



P@triot said:


> I can't believe you still haven't realized how ridiculous you sound each time you are proven wrong. You get more and more desperate, resulting in more and more insane posts...such as "the 1% makes athletes 'debase' themselves by competing". Spoken like a true socialist who spent their life on the sidelines demanding handouts. Joey has no idea how rewarding competing can be. How sad.



Guy, I'd compare my resume to yours any day of the week, knowing I'd come out better.  

But point stands.  This is only about money that is available because the government requires schools to provide them.  Otherwise no one would care.  



P@triot said:


> Bingo! Not males who _want_ to be girls. Actual girls. You know, the gender you have a deep-seated hatred for because they find you repugnant. Thank you for admitting it, albeit accidentally.



Guy, you are the one with the sexual hangups.  The only reason I support Trans rights is to watch people like you have their heads explode. 





We all know you picked up that Tranny in the Bar, but you have a case of the "not gays".


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Remember, the whole complaint of these girls is that they can't win and qualify for scholarships.


Actually, that’s *not* the complaint at all. Your ignorance on high school athletics is truly astounding. You don’t have to “win” _anything_ to “qualify” for an athletic scholarship. In fact, the term “qualify” doesn’t even apply other than when it comes to academic requirements.

Athletic scholarships are given by athletic departments based solely on their belief in the athletic ability of the high school athlete. That’s it. Period. You don’t have to “win” anything. Ever. It’s just what they see of your athletic ability on film and in person.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, I'd compare my resume to yours any day of the week, knowing I'd come out better.


So let’s do it, snowflake.

I graduated with a college degree. You didn’t.

I played D1 college football (highest level - with the big boys...you know, Michigan, Notre Dame, etc.). You didn’t.

I’ve never been fired or laid off. You have.

I make more in a week than you make in a month.

I’m married, you’re not (no woman can stand you).

I have two beautiful children. You have none.
Game over. Thanks for playing.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> But point stands.  This is only about money that is available because the government requires schools to provide them.  Otherwise no one would care.


Once again, Joey accidentally lets his misogyny slip. He _thinks_ that nobody would care about girls/women if not for government.

He’s one of those psychos that stews over not being able to pick up a girl until his hate for women is so deep, he snaps and kills them. Sadly, we’ve seen his type before.

But no, Joey, normal people love and respect women and will not tolerate the left’s disgusting War on Women.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, you are the one with the sexual hangups.  The only reason I support Trans rights is to watch people like you have their heads explode.


Joe...you’re light in the loafers and limp in the wrist. Everybody can see that. You hate women, you love to see them oppressed, and your favorite cause is empowering queers.

Your shame is epic though. Thoroughly enjoying that.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Actually, that’s *not* the complaint at all. Your ignorance on high school athletics is truly astounding. You don’t have to “win” _anything_ to “qualify” for an athletic scholarship. In fact, the term “qualify” doesn’t even apply other than when it comes to academic requirements.
> 
> Athletic scholarships are given by athletic departments based solely on their belief in the athletic ability of the high school athlete. That’s it. Period. You don’t have to “win” anything. Ever. It’s just what they see of your athletic ability on film and in person.



Then they wouldn't be worried.  How do you measure 'ability"?  By how many tournaments they win. The whole complaint of these girls is that they are coming in third behind two lady-boys.  

Meaning girls who aren't competing against lady-boys are winning other championships and getting more attention from the schools in that obligatory Title IX compliance grant.   You see, it's not like the Universities would care either, if Title IX didn't make them care.  They aren't making any money off Women's Track.  



P@triot said:


> So let’s do it, snowflake.
> 
> I graduated with a college degree. You didn’t.



Actually,not true. I got a degree in 1985 from the University of Illinois. 



P@triot said:


> I’ve never been fired or laid off. You have.



Which means all of nothing.  I mean, I know you are still working that same job you've worked since you graduated two years ago. 



P@triot said:


> I make more in a week than you make in a month.



Real people who make money don't brag about it...  But I am glad to see I've hit a nerve. 



P@triot said:


> I played D1 college football (highest level - with the big boys...you know, Michigan, Notre Dame, etc.). You didn’t.



I served 11 years in the United States Army... Boom. I win.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, you are the one with the sexual hangups.  The only reason I support Trans rights is to watch people like you have their heads explode.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe...you’re light in the loafers and limp in the wrist. Everybody can see that. You hate women, you love to see them oppressed, and your favorite cause is empowering queers.
> 
> Your shame is epic though. Thoroughly enjoying that.
Click to expand...


Sorry, man. I'm straight.  I know you fantasize about me every night....  

But you aren't my type. 

But it's hilarious watching people like you get all upset about this non-issue.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

JoeB131 said:


> Guy, I'd compare my resume to yours any day of the week, knowing I'd come out better.



  That's easy enough on an anonymous internet forum, where one can claim to be or to have done anything, and it's often impossible for others to prove or verify whether those claims are true or not.


----------



## JoeB131

Bob Blaylock said:


> That's easy enough on an anonymous internet forum, where one can claim to be or to have done anything, and it's often impossible for others to prove or verify whether those claims are true or not.



That's true.> I mean, I could provide pictures proving I did the things I did, and some Mormon Asshole will claim it's a picture of someone else.   

Oh, wait, I totally did that.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> I served 11 years in the United States Army... Boom. I win.


Yeeaahh...not really an “accomplishment”, snowflake. The U.S. Army doesn’t turn away _anybody_. If you want to serve, they welcome you with open arms.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yeeaahh...not really an “accomplishment”, snowflake. The U.S. Army doesn’t turn away _anybody_. If you want to serve, they welcome you with open arms.



Actually, it's a lot harder than you think.  In fact, the Army rejects 80% of applicants. It wasn't that high in my day, but it was still pretty high.  Can't pass the physical, the background check, the ASVAB.   

Now, I wasn't just enlisted, I was in for 11 years and got out at the rank of E-6, (Staff Sergeant), which 90% of enlistees don't make.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo desperately wants to wage this bat-shit crazy war


> In every human culture—indeed, in every mammalian species—meaningful distinctions between male and female remain. To reduce children to genderless unicorns simply awaiting hormonal guidance from within piles absurdity upon absurdity.


I'm not sure why the left hates science, but we must be committed to _destroying_ them in this bat-shit crazy war of theirs. Fuck the gaystapo and their anti-science agenda.








						The Left's Gender Theories Are Anti-Scientific Nonsense
					

In the left's unscientific gender theories, male and female are arbitrary categories to which anyone can claim membership.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo desperately wants to wage this bat-shit crazy war
> 
> 
> 
> In every human culture—indeed, in every mammalian species—meaningful distinctions between male and female remain. To reduce children to genderless unicorns simply awaiting hormonal guidance from within piles absurdity upon absurdity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the left hates science, but we must be committed to _destroying_ them in this bat-shit crazy war of theirs. Fuck the gaystapo and their anti-science agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left's Gender Theories Are Anti-Scientific Nonsense
> 
> 
> In the left's unscientific gender theories, male and female are arbitrary categories to which anyone can claim membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
Click to expand...

Puppy, don't pretend you know or care anything about science.

Transgender brains are more like their desired gender from an early age


----------



## Bush92

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo desperately wants to wage this bat-shit crazy war
> 
> 
> 
> In every human culture—indeed, in every mammalian species—meaningful distinctions between male and female remain. To reduce children to genderless unicorns simply awaiting hormonal guidance from within piles absurdity upon absurdity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the left hates science, but we must be committed to _destroying_ them in this bat-shit crazy war of theirs. Fuck the gaystapo and their anti-science agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left's Gender Theories Are Anti-Scientific Nonsense
> 
> 
> In the left's unscientific gender theories, male and female are arbitrary categories to which anyone can claim membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
Click to expand...

Look at people who run the Democratic Party? They are all from the great Sodom of modern ages: The People's Republic of Gaylifornia.


----------



## Uncensored2008

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo desperately wants to wage this bat-shit crazy war
> 
> 
> 
> In every human culture—indeed, in every mammalian species—meaningful distinctions between male and female remain. To reduce children to genderless unicorns simply awaiting hormonal guidance from within piles absurdity upon absurdity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the left hates science, but we must be committed to _destroying_ them in this bat-shit crazy war of theirs. Fuck the gaystapo and their anti-science agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left's Gender Theories Are Anti-Scientific Nonsense
> 
> 
> In the left's unscientific gender theories, male and female are arbitrary categories to which anyone can claim membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
Click to expand...



Science is based on demonstrable and testable fact. This runs contrary to everything the party stands for. The ONLY truth to democrats is that which the party declares at any given second.

Orwell explained it in "!984." Mathmatics is normally considered the "purest" type of scholarship, since it is entirely abstract. It would thus seem to be the least likely to be subject to political manipulation, the "final frontier" where everyone can agree on absolute truths. When the Party insists that it has the right to declare that 2 + 2 = 5, it is making a claim to total control over every aspect of objective reality. Nothing is beyond its fiat. You will remember that O'Brien also claims to Smith that the Party could cancel the laws of gravity if it should wish. Forcing Smith to assent to the proposition that 2 + 2 = 5 indicates that the Party demands to be in control of every aspect of his thinking and every framework through which he constructs reality. The Party's will is all; "objective reality" only exists insofar as it conforms to the Party's program.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Seawytch said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo desperately wants to wage this bat-shit crazy war
> 
> 
> 
> In every human culture—indeed, in every mammalian species—meaningful distinctions between male and female remain. To reduce children to genderless unicorns simply awaiting hormonal guidance from within piles absurdity upon absurdity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the left hates science, but we must be committed to _destroying_ them in this bat-shit crazy war of theirs. Fuck the gaystapo and their anti-science agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left's Gender Theories Are Anti-Scientific Nonsense
> 
> 
> In the left's unscientific gender theories, male and female are arbitrary categories to which anyone can claim membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puppy, don't pretend you know or care anything about science.
> 
> Transgender brains are more like their desired gender from an early age
Click to expand...



So, if the party were to declare that Gravity is a choice, you could fly?


----------



## Seawytch

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaystapo desperately wants to wage this bat-shit crazy war
> 
> 
> 
> In every human culture—indeed, in every mammalian species—meaningful distinctions between male and female remain. To reduce children to genderless unicorns simply awaiting hormonal guidance from within piles absurdity upon absurdity.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the left hates science, but we must be committed to _destroying_ them in this bat-shit crazy war of theirs. Fuck the gaystapo and their anti-science agenda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Left's Gender Theories Are Anti-Scientific Nonsense
> 
> 
> In the left's unscientific gender theories, male and female are arbitrary categories to which anyone can claim membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Puppy, don't pretend you know or care anything about science.
> 
> Transgender brains are more like their desired gender from an early age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, if the party were to declare that Gravity is a choice, you could fly?
Click to expand...


We've been flying for over a century. Science supports the idea that gender can be fluid. Heck, it's all over in nature.









						Animals That Can Change Gender
					

Discover some of the amazing animals that can change gender and self-reproduce.  Some species have both male and female organs while others can change sex when needed.




					www.worldatlas.com


----------



## Uncensored2008

Bush92 said:


> Look at people who run the Democratic Party? They are all from the great Sodom of modern ages: The People's Republic of Gaylifornia.



It's more than that, the party has declared war on objective reality. A creature like Seawytch  will believe that drinking sea water will quench her thirst should the party declare it so. She won't merely say it, she will believe it with every fiber of her pathetic being.  To the Maoists, reality is whatever the party wishes it to be. That which might refute the party must be subverted. Biology is an enemy as it interferes with the party.

If the party tells her that she will lay an egg, she'll build a nest and start clucking.

The biggest mistake a person can make when dealing with democrats is to think they are in any way rational.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Seawytch said:


> We've been flying for over a century. Science supports the idea that gender can be fluid. Heck, it's all over in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals That Can Change Gender
> 
> 
> Discover some of the amazing animals that can change gender and self-reproduce.  Some species have both male and female organs while others can change sex when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com



It's good that you acknowledge that democrats are at the same level of evolutionary development as slugs. Though slugs are more intelligent and vastly  more rational.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Seawytch said:


> Science supports the idea that gender can be fluid.


----------



## Bush92

Uncensored2008 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at people who run the Democratic Party? They are all from the great Sodom of modern ages: The People's Republic of Gaylifornia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more than that, the party has declared war on objective reality. A creature like Seawytch  will believe that drinking sea water will quench her thirst should the party declare it so. She won't merely say it, she will believe it with every fiber of her pathetic being.  To the Maoists, reality is whatever the party wishes it to be. That which might refute the party must be subverted. Biology is an enemy as it interferes with the party.
> 
> If the party tells her that she will lay an egg, she'll build a nest and start clucking.
> 
> The biggest mistake a person can make when dealing with democrats is to think they are in any way rational.
Click to expand...

Indoctrination from media mafia and university campuses.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Puppy, don't pretend you know or care anything about science.


Stop pretending like you’re not rejecting science, sweetie. There are two genders (and _only_ two genders). Anyone who “feels” different from their gender is because they are suffering from a mental health disorder.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Science supports the idea that gender can be fluid.


No sweetie, it doesn’t. You continue to sound like a lunatic because you value sexual deviance over reality, science, logic, and reason.

Mental health is “fluid”. Biology is quite rigid.


----------



## LiberalsLIE

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> 
> 
> “If I’ve done everything I need to do for the state of Florida to recognize me as a female, he doesn’t have a right to purposely mis-gender me,” Kendall said of the police officer. “It was inappropriate and kind of bullying and sends a message to the transgender community.”
> 
> 
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket
Click to expand...

Democrats are  mentally disturbed, sexual deviants


----------



## Cecilie1200

Uncensored2008 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've been flying for over a century. Science supports the idea that gender can be fluid. Heck, it's all over in nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Animals That Can Change Gender
> 
> 
> Discover some of the amazing animals that can change gender and self-reproduce.  Some species have both male and female organs while others can change sex when needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.worldatlas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that you acknowledge that democrats are at the same level of evolutionary development as slugs. Though slugs are more intelligent and vastly  more rational.
Click to expand...


They also serve more of a purpose in their existence.


----------



## P@triot

These fucking Gaystapo people are so sick...








						Transgender activist calls for all children to be placed on puberty blockers until they can decide their gender
					

A transgender activist known popularly as "Zinnia Jones," is publicly advocating a policy that would put all children on puberty blockers until they could decide their own gender.




					disrn.com


----------



## Indeependent

P@triot said:


> These fucking Gaystapo people are so sick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transgender activist calls for all children to be placed on puberty blockers until they can decide their gender
> 
> 
> A transgender activist known popularly as "Zinnia Jones," is publicly advocating a policy that would put all children on puberty blockers until they could decide their own gender.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disrn.com


I thought all the Liberals here said this is *Fake News*?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> Puppy, don't pretend you know or care anything about science.


There is nothing I enjoy more than watching the Gaystapo go down in a ball of flames. There own bullshit doesn’t even hold up with their own products!!


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy, don't pretend you know or care anything about science.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing I enjoy more than watching the Gaystapo go down in a ball of flames. There own bullshit doesn’t even hold up with their own products!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 430342
Click to expand...

What is so wrong in your life that the lives of transgender people take up so much real estate in your head?


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> What is so wrong in your life that the lives of transgender people take up so much real estate in your head?


What is so wrong in _your_ life that you cannot accept basic science?


----------



## JoeB131

Seawytch said:


> What is so wrong in your life that the lives of transgender people take up so much real estate in your head?



I think he picked up a Tranny in a bar and he's trying to convince himself he has a case of the "not-gays". 



P@triot said:


> What is so wrong in _your_ life that you cannot accept basic science?



People who are actual scientists and doctors say Sexual Dysmorphia is a real thing.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is so wrong in your life that the lives of transgender people take up so much real estate in your head?
> 
> 
> 
> What is so wrong in _your_ life that you cannot accept basic science?
Click to expand...

I do. It is you who cannot.

Research on the Transgender Brain: What You Should Know

 I see how you dodged the question though. Interesting...


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> I see how you dodged the question though. Interesting...


There is nothing to “answer”. Never thought of a transgender person once in my entire life until you LGBT assholes started demanding that all of society bow to the wants and demands of transgenders above all else.

I see how you dodged the reality that the “there are more than 2 genders” t-shirt only comes in “men” and “women”. Interesting (and _hilarious_).


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> People who are actual scientists and doctors say Sexual Dysmorphia is a real thing.


Of course it’s a “real thing” dumb ass. So is schizophrenia.  

The point is, science has unequivocally proven that there are two genders and _only_ two genders. The fact that you have to resort to a strawman every time also proves it.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Of course it’s a “real thing” dumb ass. So is schizophrenia.
> 
> The point is, science has unequivocally proven that there are two genders and _only_ two genders. The fact that you have to resort to a strawman every time also proves it.



It's not the same as schizophrenia, but not even a nice try.... 

Look, man, just because you picked up the tranny in that bar that one time, we all think you have a case of the "not gays".


----------



## DBA

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it’s a “real thing” dumb ass. So is schizophrenia.
> 
> The point is, science has unequivocally proven that there are two genders and _only_ two genders. The fact that you have to resort to a strawman every time also proves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the same as schizophrenia, but not even a nice try....
> 
> Look, man, just because you picked up the tranny in that bar that one time, we all think you have a case of the "not gays".
Click to expand...


How do you explain the likllihood of an adopted infant raised by 2 males or 2 females being much more likley to be sexually confused than an infant rasied by a heterosexual couple?  That is a thing you know.  You can almost bet that said infant will be lesbian, bi, gay or transgender when raised in that environment.  Nurture plays a HUGE role in our development.


----------



## JoeB131

DBA said:


> How do you explain the likllihood of an adopted infant raised by 2 males or 2 females being much more likley to be sexually confused than an infant rasied by a heterosexual couple?



I don't.  Anyone who claims that is a Bible-thumping liar.  



DBA said:


> That is a thing you know. You can almost bet that said infant will be lesbian, bi, gay or transgender when raised in that environment. Nurture plays a HUGE role in our development.



Actually, we know nothing of the sort.  Of course, if your mother was a lesbian, than it's very probable that you have the same genetic disposition to be gay.  

I know one of my closest friends was a gay woman who raised two kids, a boy and a girl, and they both ended up being straight, despite their exposure to scented candles and sensible shoes.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> It's not the same as schizophrenia, but not even a nice try....


Well they are both mental illnesses so....


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Well they are both mental illnesses so....



So is your narcissism, but no one is talking about taking away your rights.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see how you dodged the question though. Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to “answer”. Never thought of a transgender person once in my entire life until you LGBT assholes started demanding that all of society bow to the wants and demands of transgenders above all else.
> 
> I see how you dodged the reality that the “there are more than 2 genders” t-shirt only comes in “men” and “women”. Interesting (and _hilarious_).
Click to expand...

There is nothing to dodge. Gender can still be fluid within the confines of clothing sizes. Yours is a silly "argument".


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they are both mental illnesses so....
> 
> 
> 
> So is your narcissism, but no one is talking about taking away your rights.
Click to expand...

I don’t have an ounce of “narcissism”. I also don’t advocate for taking away “rights” from transvestites. The fact that you routinely resort to strawman arguments illustrates that you’re on the wrong side of the debate.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> There is nothing to dodge. Gender can still be fluid within the confines of clothing sizes. Yours is a silly "argument".


If there are “more than 2 genders” then there should be more than 2 gender options for buying the t-shirt declaring there are more than 2 genders.

I love when you people are forced to face reality. It’s uncomfortable for you, but it is good for you.


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?


Not all normal people have an erection in their butt. 


Seawytch said:


> There is nothing to dodge. Gender can still be fluid within the confines of clothing sizes. Yours is a silly "argument".


You're having an ejaculation and you're too lazy to wash your clothes, stupid.


LiberalsLIE said:


> Democrats are mentally disturbed, sexual deviants


All of them. RINOs included. And all their cops, to boot.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing to dodge. Gender can still be fluid within the confines of clothing sizes. Yours is a silly "argument".
> 
> 
> 
> If there are “more than 2 genders” then there should be more than 2 gender options for buying the t-shirt declaring there are more than 2 genders.
> 
> I love when you people are forced to face reality. It’s uncomfortable for you, but it is good for you.
Click to expand...

Then it sounds like you've found your niche. You can design gender neutral clothes in common sense sizing. 

 It's "uncomfortable" for everyone that clothing comes in arbitrary sizes that seldom match from brand to brand.


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> If there are “more than 2 genders” then there should be more than 2 gender options for buying the t-shirt declaring there are more than 2 genders.


T-shirts aren't that complicated, and they don't need to be dry-cleaned pressed ironed and all that.



P@triot said:


> I love when you people are forced to face reality. It’s uncomfortable for you, but it is good for you.


Well if it isn't comfortable for you don't spend your money on it, or hang around trying it on taking it off and budgeting your checkbook on it.



Seawytch said:


> It's "uncomfortable" for everyone that clothing comes in arbitrary sizes that seldom match from brand to brand.


Small medium large hold it up check the approximate waist size sleeve length whatever. 



Seawytch said:


> Then it sounds like you've found your niche. You can design gender neutral clothes in common sense sizing.


Pay for it get off the property before you get arrested for loitering, trespassing, cross-dressing or shop-lifting.


In fact, I don't think stores should need fitting rooms at all. Why should I be forced to pay brand new retail price for clothing other people have already been trying on?


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> I don’t have an ounce of “narcissism”. I also don’t advocate for taking away “rights” from transvestites. The fact that you routinely resort to strawman arguments illustrates that you’re on the wrong side of the debate.



Actually, if it weren't for Trump, you'd be the most narcissistic person in the country.  Frankly, I haven't seen you express any empathy for anyone, ever.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, if it weren't for Trump, you'd be the most narcissistic person in the country.  Frankly, I haven't seen you express any empathy for anyone, ever.


That's not "narcissism" you high school dropout. The absence of empathy is _sociopathy_.

But that accusation is as ignorant as your "racist/homophobic/xenophobic" nonsense. You believe you can shame people into adopting your fucked up socialism so you can mooch off of society.

It doesn't work with me. I'm not simple-minded, I'm too well informed, and I'm not easily influenced. So your tactics are a waste of your time when it comes to me.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> That's not "narcissism" you high school dropout. The absence of empathy is _sociopathy_.



Actually, they are closely related pathologies.  "I'm not a narcissist, I'm a sociopath!!"  Are you going to go with that?  



P@triot said:


> I'm not simple-minded, I'm too well informed, and I'm not easily influenced.



Yes, we have determined you are immune to facts, reason and common decency.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not "narcissism" you high school dropout. The absence of empathy is _sociopathy_.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, they are closely related pathologies.  "I'm not a narcissist, I'm a sociopath!!"  Are you going to go with that?
Click to expand...

Actually, I went with the facts (as always):


P@triot said:


> But that *accusation* is as *ignorant* as your "racist/homophobic/xenophobic" nonsense.


Joseph (Stalin) sure does love his propaganda.


----------



## P@triot

You mean a “transgender” is a sick-fuck child molesting predator, Seawytch? Well color me shocked. Shocked, I tell you. And now the Gaystapo wants the tax payer to pay for this sick fucks cosmetic surgery.








						Federal judge rules inmate convicted of sexually assaulting child should get gender reassignment surgery on taxpayer dime
					

'... she has waited long enough'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> You mean a “transgender” is a sick-fuck child molesting predator, Seawytch? Well color me shocked. Shocked, I tell you. And now the Gaystapo wants the tax payer to pay for this sick fucks cosmetic surgery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federal judge rules inmate convicted of sexually assaulting child should get gender reassignment surgery on taxpayer dime
> 
> 
> '... she has waited long enough'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Yes, and? She will still, rightfully, fulfill her prison sentence. I hope she dies in prison.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> She will still, rightfully, fulfill her prison sentence. I hope she dies in prison.


*He*, sweetie. *He*. Stop being a science denier. And *he* needs mental health treatment for all of his sickness - not cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Cecilie1200

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will still, rightfully, fulfill her prison sentence. I hope she dies in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> *He*, sweetie. *He*. Stop being a science denier. And *he* needs mental health treatment for all of his sickness - not cosmetic surgery.
Click to expand...


Alternatively, we could just execute the monsters who prey on children, and then we don't have to waste time warehousing them and pretending that they're people.


----------



## Seawytch

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will still, rightfully, fulfill her prison sentence. I hope she dies in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> *He*, sweetie. *He*. Stop being a science denier. And *he* needs mental health treatment for all of his sickness - not cosmetic surgery.
Click to expand...

And mental health professionals would address her as she. She is required to get mental health treatment prior to gender reassignment surgery. If you weren't such a flat earther you would know that.


----------



## P@triot

Seawytch said:


> And mental health professionals would address her as she.


No sweetie, some _faux_ mental health professionals *him* as “she”.


Seawytch said:


> She is required to get mental health treatment *prior to gender reassignment surgery*. If you weren't such a flat earther you would know that.


Yes dear, I’m well aware of that. But what you fail to understand (due to your allegiance to deviance mixed with your limited intellect) is that he should receive “mental health treatment” *in place of* “gender reassignment surgery”.

When a mentally ill man believes himself to be Jesus Christ, he doesn’t receive counseling followed by being issued a robe and sandals. He receives treatment and more treatment and more treatment. Nobody eventually gives in to his Jesus Christ fantasy.

It would be the same with gender confusion if it weren’t for the fact that you sick bastards get off on the disturbing sexual deviance of it all.


----------



## Indeependent

P@triot said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> And mental health professionals would address her as she.
> 
> 
> 
> No sweetie, some _faux_ mental health professionals *him* as “she”.
> 
> 
> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is required to get mental health treatment *prior to gender reassignment surgery*. If you weren't such a flat earther you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes dear, I’m well aware of that. But what you fail to understand (due to your allegiance to deviance mixed with your limited intellect) is that he should receive “mental health treatment” *in place of* “gender reassignment surgery”.
> 
> When a mentally ill man believes himself to be Jesus Christ, he doesn’t receive counseling followed by being issued a robe and sandals. He receives treatment and more treatment and more treatment. Nobody eventually gives in to his Jesus Christ fantasy.
> 
> It would be the same with gender confusion if it weren’t for the fact that you sick bastards get off on the disturbing sexual deviance of it all.
Click to expand...

I feel like being excessively wealthy so perhaps my health insurance company can give me a few million dollars.


----------



## JoeB131

Cecilie1200 said:


> Alternatively, we could just execute the monsters who prey on children, and then we don't have to waste time warehousing them and pretending that they're people.



And if a few guys get executed because their ex-wives got their kids to lie in a divorce proceeding, that's fine, too.  
Man, you people are stupid.  

Hey, remember the McMartin Day Care Scandal?   I'll quickly refresh your memory.  A family that ran a day care center were accused of engaging in sex abuse and Satanism, by children who were coached by incompetent counselors.   Seven years later after the most expensive trials in CA history, they had to admit nothing happened and dropped all the charge.  









						McMartin preschool trial - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yes dear, I’m well aware of that. But what you fail to understand (due to your allegiance to deviance mixed with your limited intellect) is that he should receive “mental health treatment” *in place of* “gender reassignment surgery”.



Except Medical Professionals review these cases and decide that in many of them, gender reassignment surgery is actually the best option.  

Now, if we only had a treatment for people who obsess about the sexuality of people they'll never meet... 




P@triot said:


> When a mentally ill man believes himself to be Jesus Christ, he doesn’t receive counseling followed by being issued a robe and sandals. He receives treatment and more treatment and more treatment. Nobody eventually gives in to his Jesus Christ fantasy.



Ah, if they only did that 2000  years ago when the first mentally ill guy thought he was the son of God!!!  

Of course, we've had a history of mentally ill people who think that, like Joseph Smith and David Koresh, and you guys treat them like they are heroes.   

Hey, you know the difference between Joseph Smith and David Koresh? Original and Extra Crispy!!!


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, we could just execute the monsters who prey on children, and then we don't have to waste time warehousing them and pretending that they're people.
> 
> 
> 
> And if a few guys get executed because their ex-wives got their kids to lie in a divorce proceeding, that's fine, too.
Click to expand...

Joseph (Stalin's) fear of pedophiles being executed says a lot. A lot.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Except Medical Professionals review these cases and decide that in many of them, gender reassignment surgery is actually the best option.


Yep. _Those_ "professionals" fall into one of two groups:

Sadistic sexual deviants who get off on it
Those with a fear that the Gaystapo will come for them if they don't capitulate


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Joseph (Stalin's) fear of pedophiles being executed says a lot. A lot.



We've sent 156 people to death row for crimes they didn't commit.  We've possibly executed 11 people for crimes they didn't commit.  

It's hilarious that you spend every day on here screaming about overbearing government, but you are perfectly fine with the government taking the lives of its citizens.  

Yup, in Poodle's world, it's okay to execute a poor person because he had an incompetent lawyer, but don't tell him to wear a mask!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Yep. _Those_ "professionals" fall into one of two groups:
> 
> Sadistic sexual deviants who get off on it
> Those with a fear that the Gaystapo will come for them if they don't capitulate



Or people who realize that you don't make your patients better by pandering to religious nutters. 

So one more time Poodle.  - How does the fact that some people are transsexual have ANY effect on your life? 

It doesn't.  

But we know you need to irrationally hate someone, and you can't do it to minorities anymore.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> We've sent 156 people to death row for crimes they didn't commit.  We've possibly executed 11 people for crimes they didn't commit.


It ain't 1904 any more, snowflake. We have more tool, more technology, more awareness, etc. to get exponentially more accurate outcomes.


JoeB131 said:


> It's hilarious that you spend every day on here screaming about overbearing government, but you are perfectly fine with the government taking the lives of its citizens.


I'm not. I'm ok with government taking the lives of dirt-bags.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It ain't 1904 any more, snowflake. We have more tool, more technology, more awareness, etc. to get exponentially more accurate outcomes.



Those 156 people were all sent to Death Row after the resumption of capital punishment in the 1970's.  

No, we aren't getting better outcomes.   Cops still lie, labs make mistakes,  prosecutors still withhold evidence, poor people often can't get good legal representation...  



P@triot said:


> I'm not. I'm ok with government taking the lives of dirt-bags.



Except- again, even with all the safeguards, 156 people have gone to death row for crimes they didn't commit.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> So one more time Poodle.  - How does the fact that some people are transsexual have ANY effect on your life?


It _shouldn't_. But, unfortunately, sexually deviant communists like you demand that I bow to these mentally ill people.

I have to allow them to shower with my daughters (not happening) and I have to call them by their "preferred" pronoun (also not happening - I'm not denying science for you sick people).


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Those 156 people were all sent to Death Row after the resumption of capital punishment in the 1970's.


We didn't have DNA testing in 1970


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It _shouldn't_. But, unfortunately, sexually deviant communists like you demand that I bow to these mentally ill people.
> 
> I have to allow them to shower with my daughters (not happening) and I have to call them by their "preferred" pronoun (also not happening - I'm not denying science for you sick people).



Don't use public showers if that's a concern. 
You should always address people how they prefer to be addressed. 

None of this has any effect on your life... any more than letting black people ride on the front of the bus had any effect on your life. 



P@triot said:


> We didn't have DNA testing in 1970



So what?  DNA isn't magic, buddy.  Most capital cases don't have DNA evidence.   They usually rely on circumstantial evidence, or eyewitness evidence, both of which are very unreliable.  

I met a man who spent 10 years in prison because the Chicago Police beat a false confession out of one of his friends.   Only because some law students reviewed his case and found the real killers did he finally get released.  

Simply put, our legal system has too many flaws to allow for a penalty that cannot be undone once it is done.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Don't use public showers if that's a concern.


Because the 0.01% should control the 99.99%? Sorry snowflake.


JoeB131 said:


> You should *always* address people how they prefer to be addressed.


Good. I'm glad you see it that way. From now on, I "prefer" for _you_ to address me as "The Lord High Righteous One Who is Always Right". Every time. No exception.


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> None of this has any effect on your life...


Granting sexually deviant animals access to my daughters in a restroom, absolutely has an effect on my life.


JoeB131 said:


> any more than letting black people ride on the front of the bus had any effect on your life.


When a leftist has been proven wrong, the always revert to skin color.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> When a leftist has been proven wrong, the always revert to skin color.



  Not always, but very often.

  It's noticeable that Incel Joe doesn't even wait until it's clear that he's losing.  He often plays the Race Card right at the start of his argument, as if to admit that he knows he's full of shit, and that he's already lost the argument before he's even made any attempt to make it.


----------



## Turtlesoup

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


It's not liberty to force cops to lie on citations to keep from offending mentally confused stuck on themselves criminals.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Well no shit. What woman would marry a bitter, miserable, communist, atheist? Only one of those gothic LGBT bitches with their head shaved



Well, funny thing. The main reason I didn't get married during the time I was in the service was because frankly, I watched too many career guys go off on a deployment, and come back and find that their wife had filed for divorce, taken up with another guy, and not only had a claim on half his property, but any pensions he was entitled to.   

So I was kind of like, "Hard Pass" on that one for some reason.


----------



## P@triot

As _usual_, we see the disgusting LGBT community and their supporters engaging in criminal activity.


> Goddard is a far-left journalist from Little Rock, who has contributed to KUAR Public Radio, Arkansas Public Media, *and Autostraddle, a "digital publication and real life community for multiple generations of LGBTQIA+ humans*" that is "run by a team of progressively feminist queer and trans folks."


It's time we stop catering to these disturbed people and starting *treating* them for their mental illness. Treatment is what they need, but the left would rather exploit them.








						Far-left journalist among group charged in BLM firebomb attacks on police vehicles in Arkansas
					

The group faces federal charges




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> It's time we stop catering to these disturbed people and starting *treating* them for their mental illness. Treatment is what they need, but the left would rather exploit them.



Actually, the only disturbed people I see are people who need to hate others because they have different sexual orientations.  

Wanna bet whoever set off that RV in Nashville was a MAGA fan?


----------



## P@triot

So thankful this PoS is dead. Like all in the LGBT community, he was a mentally ill psychopath who helped murder someone and then dismembered the body.


> Alig recalled to The Post how he and Riggs *beat Melendez to death, then dismembered his body* and tossed the parts into the Hudson River.


Imagine if he had received the mental health treatment he so desperately needed, rather than being exploited by the left so they could get off on it?








						‘Club Kid Killer’ Michael Alig found dead of suspected drug overdose
					

“Club Kid Killer” Michael Alig — the famously flamboyant party promoter who ended up busted for murder — was found dead on Christmas Eve of an apparent heroin overdose, officials said Friday. The 5…




					nypost.com


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, the only disturbed people I see are people who need to hate others because they have different sexual orientations.


Nobody "hates" them, Joseph (Stalin). You can stop with your insane propaganda any day now  


JoeB131 said:


> Wanna bet whoever set off that RV in Nashville was a MAGA fan?


Considering it gave a warning for more than 45 minutes telling people that it was set to explode and that they should get away ASAP, it probably was someone who supports the MAGA movement. Only the right values life. The left gets giddy about murdering babies.


----------



## JoeB131

P@triot said:


> Considering it gave a warning for more than 45 minutes telling people that it was set to explode and that they should get away ASAP, it probably was someone who supports the MAGA movement. Only the right values life. The left gets giddy about murdering babies.



Wow, so you are okay with Terrorism when MAGAts do it?   

Assuming the guy who did this isn't the "Human Remains" found on the scene, you really think that argument is going to fly in a court of law?


----------



## WEATHER53

Its always been about forcing wholesale embracement and not just equality


----------



## JoeB131

WEATHER53 said:


> Its always been about forcing wholesale embracement and not just equality



You might have a point there.  

We now know it's uncool to use racial slurs in polite society... and the same thing is happening with homophobic comments.   

Is that "Forcing wholesale embracement", or just confronting bigotry in all it's forms.  

YOu see, the question I keep asking Transphobes like Mormon Bob and Poodle are what effect does someone being Trans have on your life.  

And they go into some babbling about bathrooms or sports competitions, but it's really just about their need to hate someone.


----------



## Coyote

*Folks, this long established thread has a topic, and that topic is not a member's presumed sexual proclivities or religion.  Get back on topic.  Cleaning thread.*


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, so you are okay with Terrorism when MAGAts do it?


At which point did I say "I'm ok with terrorism"?


----------



## P@triot

JoeB131 said:


> Wow, so you are okay with Terrorism when MAGAts do it?


Seriously Joseph (Stalin), the next time you tell the truth about anything, will be the first time you've ever told the turret about anything.


----------



## badger2

We suggest rigorous studies, starting with Narcissus.


----------



## badger2

Sexual proclivities and religion have much to do with the pathology. ‘Be like him, the Serpent whispered in Eve’s ear.’ (Safir, Melancholies of Knowledge). This is similar to Islamorerrorists who dressed like the checkpoint soldiers so they could get close enough to kill them, so the cop gets crucified for the mistake. OP’s subject had a serious, pathological desire to be (correctly) recognized, this particular of the Narcissisi, would have the symbol of the superego, the police, pay the price for not realizing the subject’s (internal modus operandi[italics]). Stupid shit.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Coyote said:


> Folks, this long established thread has a topic, and that topic is not a member's presumed sexual proclivities…



  Uh, did you notice what the original topic of the thread actually is?

  Bizarre sexual proclivities is kind of the entire point of it.


----------



## P@triot

⁦‪Who cares what 12-year-old “_prefers_”? She needs proper mental healthcare treatment - *not* for people to treat her like an independent adult capable of her own decisions. 








						Actress Busy Philipps says 12-year-old daughter Birdie is 'gay and out,' prefers 'they/them' pronouns
					

When asked if she could share the news, her daughter said, 'I don't give a f***.'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

To hell with the Gaystapo and _everything_ they stand for. They will *not* win this battle.








						The Endgame of Transgender Ideology Is to Dismantle the Family
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and her fellow gender-inclusive enthusiasts have taken a bold and much-disparaged move to ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> To hell with the Gaystapo and _everything_ they stand for. They will *not* win this battle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Endgame of Transgender Ideology Is to Dismantle the Family
> 
> 
> House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and her fellow gender-inclusive enthusiasts have taken a bold and much-disparaged move to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com



  It goes back way farther than that.

  The family has been under active attack in this country, since the 1960s.  And long before that, as part of his definition of Communism, Karl Marx himself called for the outright abolition of marriage and family.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> And long before that, as part of his definition of Communism, Karl Marx himself called for the outright abolition of marriage and family.


Well of course. Marxism requires all bonds broken and all dependency on the state.


----------



## P@triot

So simple, basic, and obvious, only the Dumbocrats could be confused by it...


> Indeed, as I point out in “When Harry Became Sally,” recognizing differences between the sexes is increasingly regarded as vitally important for good medical practice, because scientists have found that male and female bodies tend to be susceptible to certain diseases in different ways, to differing degrees, and that they respond to treatments differently.











						Biden Signs Divisive Transgender Executive Order
					

On his very first day in office, Biden signs a radically divisive executive order mandating the transgender agenda.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is at it again. Want to force everyone into their sick, sexually deviant lifestyles...








						Virginia Values Act Makes Everyone Who Disagrees a Bigot
					

The Virginia Values Act criminalizes anyone who dares to hold different beliefs and practices from the left.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is at it again. They will not tolerate heterosexuality...








						University professor says heterosexuality is 'tragic' and causes all sorts of societal problems for men and women
					

Oh?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The repulsive LGBT community now claims that men hitting women is "brave". Absolutely _disgusting_.








						Trans female MMA fighter who delivered 'life-altering blows' to female competitor is 'bravest athlete in history,' LGBTQ outlet claims
					

Strong does not equal brave




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> The repulsive LGBT community now claims that men hitting women is "brave". Absolutely _disgusting_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trans female MMA fighter who delivered 'life-altering blows' to female competitor is 'bravest athlete in history,' LGBTQ outlet claims
> 
> 
> Strong does not equal brave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com



  It takes a lot of courage for a mentally-defective man to beat the crap out of a woman, for sport, doesn't it?

  Clicking through to the original story, it struck me as funny to see an ad for Haix boots.  That looks like a site that panders to those whose preferred footwear would be of the insufficiently-massive slip-on variety, rather than serious boots like Haix makes.  I probably got that ad because of cookies that resulted from my researching the brand, when a pair of them that happened to fit me perfectly came through the thrift store where I've been working.  I ended up getting a $300+ pair of boots for $6.99.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

I identify as a black Cuban-American immigrant transgender Jewish/Muslim lesbian, so don’t even think about messing with me!


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo *hates* liberty. Their fascist actions are actually _justifying_ the bigots who used to kill people just for being homosexual.








						The Crusade to Destroy Jack Phillips Continues
					

Jack Phillips is again in court, this time over his refusal to make a transgender cake.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## miketx

Time for him to lock and load.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is too stupid to understand that Jack _identifies_ as baking cakes for queers. He just doesn't actually do it. He's also a "sanctuary bakery" 








						The Crusade to Destroy Jack Phillips Continues
					

Jack Phillips is again in court, this time over his refusal to make a transgender cake.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo *hates* liberty. Their fascist actions are actually _justifying_ the bigots who used to kill people just for being homosexual.


This is true. The Finns have a saying, "The law is queer," meaning that a heavy red-light district is in full operation in all its abomination in court.

The Finns often take a sauna, and they will come out with their guns and knives if a common bathing ritual is misinterpreted as a homosexual bathhouse.


----------



## P@triot

There is a reason the Gaystapo is so damn hateful and miserable (and *no* - it’s not because they aren’t “accepted”  ). It’s because homosexuality is _completely_ unnatural. And all of those in that lifestyle are needlessly suffering. All they need is the proper therapy to deal with their mental illness.








						He 'Followed Jesus Away' From Same-Sex Attraction, Now Helps Others
					

Ken Williams, author of “The Journey Out,” has a message of hope for individuals struggling with unwanted same-sex attraction.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Resnic

I don't care what anyone wants to call themselves, there are 7.5 billion people in the world. That's too many for me to care what they all think and do as individuals.

But trans folks need to understand that it isn't society's job to play into their fantasy. We aren't required to figure out their personal desires and make sure we indulge them.

There are too many people in the world to do anything besides out them into groups based on what they are born as. Anything beyond that is their own personal fantasy.

You can pull the stem off an apple and paint it orange but that doesn't make it an orange.


----------



## BS Filter

I was once a male trapped inside a woman.  Then my mother gave birth.


----------



## AMart

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I identify as a black Cuban-American immigrant transgender Jewish/Muslim lesbian, so don’t even think about messing with me!


You might the Gold Medal in the intersectional oppression Olympics.


----------



## PoliticalChic

BS Filter said:


> I was once a male trapped inside a woman.  Then my mother gave birth.




We're all lucky that your mom wasn't one of those Liberal moms who use murder of their babies when it's convenient.


----------



## justinacolmena

Resnic said:


> We aren't required to figure out their personal desires and make sure we indulge them.


Hang the psychiatrists in the gallows and stop offering mental health therapy then.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo doing what they do best…assaulting people when they are in a mob.








						Food vendor, 65, says he was beaten after confronting woman for taking US flag from cart and demanding it be replaced with Pride flag
					

A 65-year-old food vendor told the New York Post a woman took a U.S. flag from the cart he was helping operate Sunday night outside Washington Square Park in Manhattan and demanded that a Pride flag replace it.  	But when Nader Hassaneen confronted the woman, he told the paper she got angry. And...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo doing what they do best…assaulting people when they are in a mob


The Finns say that the law is queer, and that it can only become more and more queer as ever harsher and more punitive measures of sex segregation are imposed and enforced.


----------



## P@triot

This poor kid’s life has been ruined by the Gaystapo. He was literally *raped* by a sick piece of shit, properly defended himself, and now he’s being prosecuted.

If I had the money, I would _literally_ hire this kid the new version of the OJ Simpson “Dream Team” to ensure he was properly acquitted.








						Virginia Tech football player accused of killing Tinder acquaintance after learning they were born male
					

Suspect claims he punched and stomped the victim after their sexual encounter, leaving them "bubbling and gurgling"



					www.metroweekly.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo doing what they do best - trying to silence anyone who won’t bow to the alter of homosexuality…








						2 Educators Risk Jobs in Suggesting Commonsense Transgender Policies
					

An Oregon school will decide whether to fire employees who produced a video proposing schools recognize biological sex, not gender identity.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo doing what they do best - resorting to tactics of violence, intimidation, and coercion to force people into embracing their sick sexual deviance. Especially against women. You must be so proud, Seawytch!








						J.K. Rowling exposes hypocritical intolerance of trans activists who threatened her with rape, death, pipe bomb
					

Author J.K. Rowling exposed Monday the absurdity of some activists who demand tolerance for LGBT people, yet invoke intolerance for those, like Rowling, who disagree with some aspects of LGBT ideology.What are the details?According to the "Harry Potter" author, trans activists have targeted...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Folks, make no mistake about it - this is _exactly_ what the left wanted. Their gross LGBT laws were designed to advance their repulsive War on Women by facilitating predators access to women.








						Left-wing member of Loudoun County School Board abruptly resigns as district faces scrutiny over sexual assault cases
					

Beth Barts, a prominent left-wing member of the Loudoun County School Board, abruptly announced Friday that she was stepping down from her position.  	The development comes as the Loudoun County School Board faces intense criticism over its handling of two sexual assault cases. The school board...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Here’s the thing - like all fascists - the Gaystapo deeply desires power and control over others. And they are furious that they couldn’t achieve their “cancel culture” authoritarianism this time.








						Liberal comedian lashes out at Netflix over Dave Chappelle special: 'F*** you and your amoral algorithm cult!'
					

A liberal comedian with two specials on Netflix lashed out over the company's co-CEO over his defense of a controversial Dave Chappelle comedy special.  	Chappelle has been under fire from the left over comments he made during a Netflix special criticizing the transgender agenda. Rather than...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> This poor kid’s life has been ruined by the Gaystapo. He was literally *raped* by a sick piece of shit, properly defended himself, and now he’s being prosecuted.
> 
> If I had the money, I would _literally_ hire this kid the new version of the OJ Simpson “Dream Team” to ensure he was properly acquitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Tech football player accused of killing Tinder acquaintance after learning they were born male
> 
> 
> Suspect claims he punched and stomped the victim after their sexual encounter, leaving them "bubbling and gurgling"
> 
> 
> 
> www.metroweekly.com


Nowhere in that article does it say the murderer was raped.  He was never even touched. You are living in a fantasy world.

The asshole made a Tinder date with someone who turned out to be gay, and he flat out murdered the guy.

He deserves to go to prison for a very long time.


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> Folks, make no mistake about it - this is _exactly_ what the left wanted. Their gross LGBT laws were designed to advance their repulsive War on Women by facilitating predators access to women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left-wing member of Loudoun County School Board abruptly resigns as district faces scrutiny over sexual assault cases
> 
> 
> Beth Barts, a prominent left-wing member of the Loudoun County School Board, abruptly announced Friday that she was stepping down from her position.  	The development comes as the Loudoun County School Board faces intense criticism over its handling of two sexual assault cases. The school board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Oh yes!  The aforementioned women are just jumping into your open arms after you stepped in to save them from all the fags out there.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket



Nobody cares but you clowns. Why is that? 

Why do you care so passionately whether someone wants to be recognized as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to your life?

Poor people are dying in record numbers in the only thing you idiots care about our transgendered people getting rights.


----------



## justinacolmena

Dragonlady said:


> Why do you care so passionately whether someone wants to be recognized as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to your life?


They paid good money to fuck a real woman, and now they want their money back when they find out it's a man posing as a woman.


----------



## Indeependent

Dragonlady said:


> Nobody cares but you clowns. Why is that?
> 
> Why do you care so passionately whether someone wants to be recognized as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to your life?
> 
> Poor people are dying in record numbers in the only thing you idiots care about our transgendered people getting rights.


Why are people being ridiculed and losing their careers because they recognize physical reality?


----------



## Leo123

Dragonlady said:


> Nobody cares but you clowns. Why is that?
> 
> Why do you care so passionately whether someone wants to be recognized as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to your life?
> 
> Poor people are dying in record numbers in the only thing you idiots care about our transgendered people getting rights.


Denying one's own born gender is a disorder not a right.


----------



## Leo123

Indeependent said:


> Why are people being ridiculed and losing their careers because they recognize physical reality?


Because the mentally ill are in charge today.


----------



## Leo123

justinacolmena said:


> They paid good money to fuck a real woman, and now they want their money back when they find out it's a man posing as a woman.


Sounds logical.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dragonlady said:


> Nobody cares but you clowns. Why is that?
> 
> Why do you care so passionately whether someone wants to be recognized as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to your life?
> 
> Poor people are dying in record numbers in the only thing you idiots care about our transgendered people getting rights.



  It's one thing to act as if an insane lie is, in any way, true.

  It is another thing, entirely, to demand that other sane people treat an obvious, insane lie, as truth.

  Why does it bother you so much that sane people, in general, do not want to be forced to treat a lie as truth?


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Nobody cares but you clowns. Why is that?


Nobody “cares” when law enforcement officers are being disciplined? Really? I would think _everyone_ would care. But then again, it’s hard to guess what you low-IQ, mouth-breathing leftists will do. 


Dragonlady said:


> Why do you care so passionately whether someone wants to be recognized as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to your life?


The real question is: why do they care so passionately whether society recognizes them as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to them that someone they don’t know (me) acknowledges their fake gender?

I’m not denying reality or basic science for you. Why do you so badly want me to do that for you, that you’ll rant like a lunatic on a website? 🤔


Dragonlady said:


> Poor people are dying in record numbers in the only thing you idiots care about our transgendered people getting rights.


Conservatives can walk and chew bubble gum, sweetie. I get it though - since you low-IQ leftists can’t even chew bubble gum, I bet it is shocking to you that we can do that plus much, much more.


----------



## P@triot

justinacolmena said:


> They paid good money to fuck *a** real **woman*, and now they want their money back when they find out *it's a man posing as a **woman*.


Hahahahaha!! justinacolmena just admitted that “trans women” are *not* “real women”.

I love when left-wing liars accidentally slip up!! By the way, the LGBT community is going to eat you alive and “cancel” you for your blatant “homophobia” here.


----------



## P@triot

Indeependent said:


> Why are people being ridiculed and losing their careers because they recognize physical reality?


Because fascists have a deep need for power. To achieve that power requires propaganda that tries to alter reality.


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> Hahahahaha!! @justinacolmena just admitted that “trans women” are *not* “real women”.


Nothing of the sort is relevant to persons who don't don't offer or partake of sex-for-money.


P@triot said:


> I love when left-wing liars accidentally slip up!! By the way, the LGBT community is going to eat you alive and “cancel” you for your blatant “homophobia” here.


Now some dumbass is talking c**??!ingus like the gentlemen of the district are asking for a show to be put on.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you care so passionately whether someone wants to be recognized as a man or a woman? What the fuck difference does it make to your life?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it bother you so much that sane people, in general, do not want to be forced to treat a lie as truth?
Click to expand...

I can answer that. This is 100% accurate too. There are basically two things that create a Dragonlady:

A mental illness that causes raw, irrational emotion to trump logic and reason, which leads to…
A fascist desire to force everyone to accept her views since she cannot convince people of her fucked-up views through logic and reason
That is the unfortunate reality.


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> ⁦‪Who cares what 12-year-old “_prefers_”? She needs proper mental healthcare treatment


You think a 12 year old child needs to be doped and drugged and watched on the psychiatrists couch? Like she isn’t capable with a little bit calmness and discipline in the home to make her own friends — somebody's f***ng around with her big time at that age guaranteed.


----------



## P@triot

justinacolmena said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha!! justinacolmena just admitted that “trans women” are *not* “real women”.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing of the sort is relevant* to persons who don't don't offer or partake of sex-for-money.
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha!! You continue to fuck-up big time.

If it’s “not relevant” then why do trans demand that others accept them as the opposite gender, use their preferred pronouns, etc.? Oops!
Why have laws been created about “misgendering”?
Your homophobia is showing!


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> Hahahahaha!! You continue to fuck-up big time.
> 
> If it’s “not relevant” then why do trans demand that others accept them as the opposite gender, use their preferred pronouns, etc.? Oops!
> Why have laws been created about “misgendering”?
> Your homophobia is showing!


You hate transgender people and you complain about homophobia? It's the library lesbians who hate the BGT crowd. Or the gay men who can't have ass when they want it.


----------



## P@triot

justinacolmena said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares what 12-year-old “_prefers_”? *She needs proper mental healthcare treatment* - *not* for people to treat her like an independent adult capable of her own decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> You think a 12 year old child needs to be doped and drugged and watched on the psychiatrists couch?
Click to expand...

Fascinating. I state that she needs “*proper* mental healthcare” and you assume that means being “doped” and “drugged” and “watched”.

So either you’re profoundly ignorant of mental healthcare in the United States or you were a patient who required those things so you assume all patients receive that type of treatment. 🤔


----------



## P@triot

justinacolmena said:


> You hate transgender people and you complain about homophobia?


You literally just admitted you’re homophobic! 

But due to your illiteracy, you’re assuming I’m “complaining”. I’m not. I don’t care that you hate homosexuals. That’s your business.


----------



## justinacolmena

P@triot said:


> You literally just admitted you’re homophobic!
> 
> But due to your illiteracy, you’re assuming I’m “complaining”. I’m not. I don’t care that you hate homosexuals. That’s your business.


People who are "transgender" aren't necessarily having sexual intercourse with anybody or doing anything immoral — people who are "homosexual" almost by definition have to soliciting or desiring same sex intimacy.


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> I can answer that. This is 100% accurate too. There are basically two things that create a Dragonlady:
> 
> A mental illness that causes raw, irrational emotion to trump logic and reason, which leads to…
> A fascist desire to force everyone to accept her views since she cannot convince people of her fucked-up views through logic and reason
> That is the unfortunate reality.



Trump logic and reason is an oxymoron. Trump logic and reason took 7 corporations into bankruptcy.  Some logic and reason that is.   You're projecting your own emotional attachment to Trump's hate and chaos.  

Trump left 500,000 Americans dead and put 8 million middle and working class Americans into poverty. And you fools want more of the same.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> Trump logic and reason is an oxymoron.


Trump Derangement Syndrome is a sickness. You have it. You desperately need treatment.

You’re literally traumatized because he prevented the fascist government you so desperately wanted. Just think about that. 


Dragonlady said:


> Trump logic and reason took 7 corporations into bankruptcy.


And took two others to multi-billion successes!


Dragonlady said:


> Trump left 500,000 Americans dead


No he didn’t. If he killed anyone, he’d be in prison. The Chinese COVID virus killed 500,000 Americans. You need to blame Trump because China has the exact type of government you desire. Once again proving how profoundly ignorant you are!


Dragonlady said:


> and put 8 million middle and working class Americans into poverty.


*President Trump* created record-low unemployment, record market highs, made the US #1 in the _world_ in oil production, reduced taxes, increased personal wealth, and a whole lot more!


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> Trump Derangement Syndrome is a sickness. You have it. You desperately need treatment.
> 
> You’re literally traumatized because he prevented the fascist government you so desperately wanted. Just think about that.
> 
> And took two others to multi-billion successes!
> 
> No he didn’t. If he killed anyone, he’d be in prison. The Chinese COVID virus killed 500,000 Americans. You need to blame Trump because China has the exact type of government you desire. Once again proving how profoundly ignorant you are!
> 
> *President Trump* created record-low unemployment, record market highs, made the US #1 in the _world_ in oil production, reduced taxes, increased personal wealth, and a whole lot more!



You're the sickie here.  Believing all of the bullshit Trump feeds you.  He's never been anything but a liar and a grifter. 

I'm in no way traumatized because I don't live in the USA and Trump has no impact on my life whatsoever, other than I'm not going to be spending winters in the USA as previously planned.  Puerto Vallarta will be just fine instead.  I'm just sitting here laughing at your stupidity in still believing anything Trump ever told you.

Name one company that Trump has taken to "multi-billion dollar success".  There isn't a single one of his companies that has succeeded.  They're all heavily in debt, and leveraged up the ying yang.  Trump's wealth and success are like everything else in Trumpland - it's a big fucking lie.  All smoke and mirrors to fool the marks.

No American bank will lend to Trump because of all of the losses the took with his bankruptcies - the most by an American businessman.  Trump has lost MORE money than any American in history.









						Business Genius Trump Lost More Money Than Anyone in America Between 1985-1994
					

The “art of the deal” apparently involves losing hundreds of millions of dollars year after year, according to a new report from the New York Times




					www.rollingstone.com
				












						As a Businessman, Trump Was the Biggest Loser of All
					

Many Americans still believe that the President is a savvy and successful businessman who knows what he is doing. But the actual record suggests the exact opposite.




					www.newyorker.com
				












						Donald Trump Just Lost $700 Million – How Much Is He Worth?
					

As of March 2021, the Bloomberg Billionaires Index estimates former President Donald Trump's net worth to be $2.33 billion. Trump's net worth dropped by about $700 million in his last year of...




					ca.movies.yahoo.com
				




Trump is a liar, and a loser, so you two have so much in common.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> I'm in no way traumatized because I don't live in the USA…


Bingo! 👋


----------



## rightnow909

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket


dude looks male to me

silly me


----------



## rightnow909

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


the dude is just ticked after getting ticketed

guess he figures the loony left will side  with him... hold his hand while he cries

wahhhh... 

yawn


----------



## P@triot

It is time the gross Gaystapo gets put in their place. We *don't* answer to them and we're *not* here to keep them happy.








						Twitter Mob Comes for Dave Chappelle. But It's Overblown.
					

Comedian Dave Chappelle is under fire for supposed transphobic jokes in his new Netflix special "The Closer."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## hadit

Dragonlady said:


> You're the sickie here.  Believing all of the bullshit Trump feeds you.  He's never been anything but a liar and a grifter.
> 
> I'm in no way traumatized because I don't live in the USA and Trump has no impact on my life whatsoever, other than I'm not going to be spending winters in the USA as previously planned.  Puerto Vallarta will be just fine instead.  I'm just sitting here laughing at your stupidity in still believing anything Trump ever told you.
> 
> Name one company that Trump has taken to "multi-billion dollar success".  There isn't a single one of his companies that has succeeded.  They're all heavily in debt, and leveraged up the ying yang.  Trump's wealth and success are like everything else in Trumpland - it's a big fucking lie.  All smoke and mirrors to fool the marks.
> 
> No American bank will lend to Trump because of all of the losses the took with his bankruptcies - the most by an American businessman.  Trump has lost MORE money than any American in history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Business Genius Trump Lost More Money Than Anyone in America Between 1985-1994
> 
> 
> The “art of the deal” apparently involves losing hundreds of millions of dollars year after year, according to a new report from the New York Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rollingstone.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a Businessman, Trump Was the Biggest Loser of All
> 
> 
> Many Americans still believe that the President is a savvy and successful businessman who knows what he is doing. But the actual record suggests the exact opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newyorker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump Just Lost $700 Million – How Much Is He Worth?
> 
> 
> As of March 2021, the Bloomberg Billionaires Index estimates former President Donald Trump's net worth to be $2.33 billion. Trump's net worth dropped by about $700 million in his last year of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.movies.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is a liar, and a loser, so you two have so much in common.


TRUMP! has no impact on your life? Then why is it less predictable that the sun shone on the Sahara today than it is that you ranted about how much you hate the guy?


----------



## P@triot

hadit said:


> TRUMP! has no impact on your life? Then why is it less predictable that the sun shone on the Sahara today than it is that you ranted about how much you hate the guy?


Because Dragonlady is a left-wing lunatic and that's how those people respond. They really do suffer from "Trump Derangement Syndrome". They hate the fact that a world leader actually stood up and put them in their fucking place.

As life-long fascists, they were used to intimidating people - especially public figures. They lost their tiny (limited) minds when they realized their tactics has 0 effect on Donald Trump.


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> Because Dragonlady is a left-wing lunatic and that's how those people respond. They really do suffer from "Trump Derangement Syndrome". They hate the fact that a world leader actually stood up and put them in their fucking place.
> 
> As life-long fascists, they were used to intimidating people - especially public figures. They lost their tiny (limited) minds when they realized their tactics has 0 effect on Donald Trump.


The fun thing is watching them continually bring him up, talk about him, and blame him for everything from sunspots to dogs and cats living together, then accuse everyone else of being cult members.


----------



## P@triot

Well color me shocked...


> For a period of several weeks in 1966, *Kaczynski experienced intense sexual fantasies of being a female and decided to undergo gender transition*.


How many times do these transgender mother-fuckers have to commit heinous crimes before we accept the fact that it is a mental fucking illness that requires proper treatment, not something to encourage and celebrate?!?








						Ted Kaczynski - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## P@triot

The left _lives _to introduce young children to sexual deviance... 🤮 








						Connecticut Parents Claim Schools Teach Students About Transgenderism
					

Connecticut parents claim a school district is indoctrinating elementary school students about transgenderism.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Make absolutely no mistake about it - this is a brainwashing campaign by the deviant and disturbed Gaystapo left to impact as many children as they can.








						What I've Learned Rescuing My Daughter From Her Transgender Fantasy
					

Anime, social media, and an older teen girl all played a role in my once girly daughter's abrupt announcement that she was now transgender.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

God Bless this wonderful mother.


> *I refused to accept her delusion with compassion*


The world has reached its breaking point with the Gaystapo. No more. We are taking back our children (and society). Coming out swinging and swinging hard.








						What I've Learned Rescuing My Daughter From Her Transgender Fantasy
					

Anime, social media, and an older teen girl all played a role in my once girly daughter's abrupt announcement that she was now transgender.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The fascist Gaystapo is at it again. End all comedy. End all speech. End all liberty. All of you can kindly fuck off. We're not eliminating free speech because you fascists want to procure power under the guise of "Wokeism".








						Wil Wheaton Wrote Moving Piece Against Dave Chappelle’s Trans Jokes
					

The ’Star Trek: TNG’ alum told a story from his teens that shows how bigoted jokes can poison impressionable minds.




					uproxx.com


----------



## P@triot

Prescribing medications for physical conditions that do not exist, is an _egregious _violation of the Hippocratic Oath. And physicians across the world are being intimidated into prescribing this poison to appease the Gaystapo. That shit needs to end today.








						Cross-Sex Hormones Are Steroids and Addictive
					

Cross-sex hormones are anabolic steroids and addictive in the same way that daily consumption of alcohol can lead to addiction.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The sick Gaystapo is in the classroom and they are gunning hard for your children.








						2 Teachers Accused of Encouraging Girl's Clandestine Gender Transition
					

School staff reportedly changed a student’s name and personal pronouns and called Child Protective Services when the parents objected.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The sick Gaystapo is in the classroom and they are gunning hard for your children.








						VIDEO: Mom eviscerates 2 California teachers accused of coaching her 12-year-old to change genders behind her back
					

The family of a 12-year-old middle school student in Salinas, California, recently accused two teachers of secretly coaching the young girl's gender transition behind their backs, according to videos posted online this week. What are the details?During a Spreckels Union School District board...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo doing what they do best - making outrageously *false* accusations:


> *The report proposes* *a* “solution” to Republican wins; namely, a narrative that weaves gender into the highly successful “Race Class Narrative” to “tell a convincing *story of how our opposition uses strategic racism and transphobia to harm us all*.”


There is no "racism" nor "transphobia". Hasn't been either in decades and decades. But if the left couldn't cry "Xyz-aphobe" then they wouldn't have a platform at all.








						Transgender Activists Plot to Win Adherents With New Strategy, Narrative
					

Pro-transgender "race-class-gender narrative” messaging urges activists to name “the villains who violate our values."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Couchpotato

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


Liberty cuts both ways though.   This guy has a right to think, act, dress, whatever like a woman.   That doesn't require me or anyone else to act like he's a woman.    I can if I want go around calling everyone he or she or it.   I might not be a very popular person but YOU don't have a right to what I say any more than I have a right to what YOU say or believe.       The problem the trans community (or at least some vocal portion) has is that it wants to force everyone else to participate in their fantasy backed by the force of government.    Sorry but it just doesn't work that way.    Frankly if someone using the "wrong" pronouns for your sends you over the edge, you have the issue not the person doing the "misgendering".


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo sure looooves their propaganda, don't they?








						What You Need to Know About Real Agenda of 'Transgender' Movement
					

The term “transgender” was invented, but the “word has no coherent meaning whatsoever,” organized movements notwithstanding, Kara Dansky says.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> The Gaystapo sure looooves their propaganda, don't they?


You have a very serious obsession with homosexuality.  You should seek counseling.  It's obvious you have something going on.

I don't know if you are trying very hard to suppress your own tendencies, or if you were molested, but you need help.


----------



## P@triot

Couchpotato said:


> ScienceRocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty cuts both ways though. This guy has a right to think, act, dress, whatever like a woman. That doesn't require me or anyone else to act like he's a woman.
Click to expand...

100% spot-on. The sad part is, the Gaystapo already knows that as well. But how else can they *coerce* people into their sexual deviance? They have to pretend that not being a part of it is somehow "stripping" them of their "liberty".


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> You have a very serious obsession with homosexuality.


Literally _every_ flaming-faggot uses that same 👆 false accusation. Not sure if it makes themselves feel better to think there are more people like them running around or what, but they do it for some reason. 


g5000 said:


> I don't know if you are *trying very hard to suppress your own tendencies*, or if you were molested, but you need help.


Literally _every_ flaming-faggot uses that same 👆 false accusation. Not sure if it makes themselves feel better to think there are more people like them running around or what, but they do it for some reason.


----------



## P@triot

You have to wonder why g5000 is so bothered by anything that doesn't promote and/or support the LGBT deviants. He doesn't even use data. Just sees the data I post, and has a meltdown.

Me thinks he doth protest too much!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Couchpotato said:


> Frankly if someone using the "wrong" pronouns for your sends you over the edge, you have the issue not the person doing the "misgendering".



  It should be a given that anyone who is confused about the difference between men and women, and unclear as to which h'orsh'/it is, already has some pretty serious issues to begin with, far greater than those indicated by being offended that others refuse to play into any such freak's insane delusions.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

P@triot said:


> You have to wonder why g5000 is so bothered by anything that doesn't promote and/or support the LGBT deviants. He doesn't even use data. Just sees the data I post, and has a meltdown.
> 
> Me thinks he doth protest too much!



  I think those who are deeply fucked-up in their heads and in their souls, and who know that they are fucked-up, want to believe that everyone else is similar fucked-up as well, so that they can feel better about how fucked-p they themselves are.

  I think that is a big part of the basis for the claims made by and on behalf of flaming faggots that those who call their sick faggotry out for what it clearly and obviously is must do so motivated by some alleged latent faggotry on their own parts.


----------



## P@triot

Bob Blaylock said:


> I think those who are deeply fucked-up in their heads and in their souls, and who know that they are fucked-up, *want to believe that everyone else is similar fucked-up as well, so that they can feel better about how fucked-p they themselves are*.


You are 1,000% spot-on.


----------



## P@triot

Even the left is getting tired of the Gaystapo 








						Atheist intellectual Richard Dawkins argues that race is on a 'spectrum' — but 'sex is pretty damn binary'
					

Noted atheist, scientist, and intellectual Richard Dawkins penned an essay this week titled, "Race Is a Spectrum. Sex Is Pretty Damn Binary" for  	Areo magazine.  	At first blush one might assume Dawkins — despite his lofty status among the left — would get major pushback for his assertion that...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is _desperate_ to indoctrinate small children (for obvious reasons).








						Group Claims School District Indoctrinates Preschoolers on Transgender Issues
					

Saint Paul Public Schools is purportedly pushing materials discussing gender identity on children as young as 3.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Of course this is going to piss off the cross-dressing queers like g5000 (aka G-string), but normal people don’t give a fuck. Facts matter.

The Gaystapo crowd is the most repugnantly narcissistic bunch the world has ever seen. The fact that they believe reality should be erased for their feeling is mind-boggling. The fact that they think the world has the time - or the inclination - to learn about them and what they prefer is fucking comical.

Matt Walsh obliterates these assholes with logic, facts, and reason.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket



God I hope that happens to me someday. I will unleash the dogs of war


----------



## P@triot

Yet another transvestite sexual deviant raping a child. And the shit-hole state of California continues the left’s commitment to child rape.

It doesn’t take a psychiatrist to realize that any man who wants to put on a dress and lipstick is a sick fuck’n child molester and/or serial killer.








						Trans 26-year-old sentenced to just 2 years in juvie for sexually assaulting 10-year-old girl because of progressive California DA
					

A biological male transgender 26-year-old has been sentenced to just two years in a juvenile detention facility for molesting a 10-year-old girl in 2014, thanks to far-left Los Angeles County District Attorney George Gascón's controversial criminal justice reform platform, Fox News reported...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

They want _your_ children so badly.








						California Schools Can Change Students‘ Gender Categories Without Parent Consent
					

I am an Orthodox Jew. My viewpoint on matters of "gender" may be inconsistent with the zeitgeist, but they are normative among many Jews.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left wants to mandate that educators reject reality and deny science. Just let that sink in.








						Court to Decide If Teacher Has Right to Refuse to Call Girl a Boy
					

Teacher Peter Vlaming sued his school board after it fired him for refusing to use male pronouns to refer to a female student.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left is absolutely terrified that they won’t be able to indoctrinate children.

I say We the People accommodate her and fire her!








						Teacher would rather get fired than obey Florida law saying schools must tell parents about their children's sexuality, gender
					

A Florida public school teacher took to her TikTok page to declare she would rather get fired, sued, or thrown in jail than obey state law saying schools must inform parents of changes in their children's sexuality and gender pertaining to school services offered to them. What are the details...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BS Filter

P@triot said:


> The left is absolutely terrified that they won’t be able to indoctrinate children.
> 
> I say We the People accommodate her and fire her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teacher would rather get fired than obey Florida law saying schools must tell parents about their children's sexuality, gender
> 
> 
> A Florida public school teacher took to her TikTok page to declare she would rather get fired, sued, or thrown in jail than obey state law saying schools must inform parents of changes in their children's sexuality and gender pertaining to school services offered to them. What are the details...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Yep, we're in a cultural civil war.


----------



## there4eyeM

BS Filter said:


> Yep, we're in a cultural civil war.


This is what America's enemies want desperately to think. There is a great deal of cultural bovine feces circulating, true, but we are very very far from "war" unless people start taking it that way.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket


If you have a Y Chromosome you're a man/boy.  Tough shit.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

Clintonista said:


> No he clearly threatened unilateral violence.  Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.


If that's a threat you're a scared little girl.


----------



## Big Bend Texas

there4eyeM said:


> This is what America's enemies want desperately to think. There is a great deal of cultural bovine feces circulating, true, but we are very very far from "war" unless people start taking it that way.


Yep, those "mostly peaceful demonstrations" leading up to the 2020 election that went on for a couple of years that left cities burning were just Kumbaya rallies.

Or something like that.


----------



## BS Filter

there4eyeM said:


> This is what America's enemies want desperately to think. There is a great deal of cultural bovine feces circulating, true, but we are very very far from "war" unless people start taking it that way.


Ok, how about a cold civil war?


----------



## Uncensored2008

BS Filter said:


> Yep, we're in a cultural civil war.



We're in a civil war.

Culture is just one aspect of it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Clintonista said:


> You are threatening deathly violence.


That's a lie. There was no threat



Clintonista said:


> Remember that the next time someone, including you, whines about the violence of the left.



The left wages your Kristalnacht with impunity under the belief that the Americans are constrained from defending ourselves.


----------



## BackAgain

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


What?!  On what possible basis do you claim that Iceweasel would “probably” bring back slavery. Etc?  You’re a special brand of stupid.

But then, in your pinhead, It strikes you as logical to go from “probably” to “for sure.” You have no ability to employ logic and you lack credibility.  Your post is now in contention for dildo post of the day.


----------



## P@triot

All you have to do is stand up to the disgusting Gaystapo and you will win.








						Ohio university pays $400,000 in damages to professor who refused to use student's preferred pronouns
					

A public university in Ohio will pay $400,000 to a philosophy professor who refused to use a student's preferred pronouns. The settlement arrives four years after the school punished the professor for not using a student's preferred pronouns. The legal team for the professor argued the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Oof! Brutal week for the disgusting Gaystapo. We are winning just like *President Trump* said we would!








						'The Family Sex Show' — sex-ed production aimed at kids as young as 5 that features 'non-sexual nudity' — canceled in UK after 'unprecedented threats'
					

"The Family Sex Show" — a sex-education stage production aimed at children as young as 5 years old that features "non-sexual nudity" — has been canceled in the United Kingdom after "unprecedented threats" launched at the company putting on the show. What are the details? 	The show "features...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Oof! Brutal week for the disgusting Gaystapo. We are winning just like *President Trump* said we would!








						DeSantis and Florida Republicans move to strip Disney World of its self-governing powers
					

Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis on Tuesday announced that state legislature will consider repealing special privileges that give Disney quasi-government powers over the area where the Walt Disney World Resort is located. The governor said at a press conference that when lawmakers meet in special...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Imagine being such a devout fascist that you actually cry if someone doesn't promote your sick and extreme sexual deviance


> "When I found out chris Pratt was republican and homophobic I cried but years later fast forward to now I’m so happy his star lord has to be subtly gay with Thor. I just Chris Pratt is feeling suicidal," read another tweet.











						Twitter erupts in hatred against actor Chris Pratt after latest Marvel superhero trailer is released
					

Social media erupted in hatred against actor Chris Pratt after he made an appearance in a trailer for the latest superhero movie from Marvel Studios.  	Some people have made it a hobby to assail the actor with hatred because he is a professing Christian and sometimes expresses pro-family views...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Democrats continue to deny basic science and reject reality








						Biological Sex Isn't Up for Debate
					

Cultural norms and standards are a definitive guide to our role in society and for a society's continued success.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Dragonlady

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket



I find it highly laughable that right wingers keep insisting that the election was stolen, and think that they can mandate who is President just because they say so.

It is NOT bullying to say that Trump lost the election, and that you will have no credibility whatsoever in life as long as you say otherwise.  It is not bullying to speak the truth.


----------



## Seymour Flops

He's in Florida?  He should run for Governor after DiSantis becomes president.  That discipline notice is all he'll need to campaign on.  

What about this:

*Brinton went before the Citizens Police Review Board on Monday after referring to Kendall as a male on a reckless driving ticket, despite the fact that the real estate agent’s driver’s license features female pronouns.*

My drivers license doesn't have any pronouns on it and neither does this example Florida License:





"SEX M" or "SEX F" is not a _pronoun_, for those that went to public school in the last decade.  

I guess that writer doesn't know the definition of the word "pronoun."  And they are a _writer_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Dragonlady said:


> I find it highly laughable…



  Not nearly as laughable as an ignorant bimbo from Canaduh delusionally thinking that any American gives a shit what she thinks about anything to do with our country.


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> It is NOT bullying to say that Trump lost the election…


Literally *nobody* said it was “bullying” to claim Trump lost the election, you whack-job wing-nut


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dragonlady said:


> I find it highly laughable that right wingers keep insisting that the election was stolen, and think that they can mandate who is President just because they say so.
> 
> It is NOT bullying to say that Trump lost the election, and that you will have no credibility whatsoever in life as long as you say otherwise.  It is not bullying to speak the truth.


/------/ *"I find it highly laughable that right wingers keep insisting that the election was stolen, "*
Do 4 years of democrats screeching RUSSIAN RUSSIAN RUSSIAN COLLUSION make you laugh too?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dragonlady said:


> I find it highly laughable that right wingers keep insisting that the election was stolen, and think that they can mandate who is President just because they say so.
> 
> It is NOT bullying to say that Trump lost the election, and that you will have no credibility whatsoever in life as long as you say otherwise.  It is not bullying to speak the truth.



ChiCom;

When the Reich press colluded with federal agencies to spread disinformation about the Hunter Biden laptop from hell that implicates "The Big Guy" as taking bribes and selling influence to foreign nationals; when the FBI/CIA/NSA cabal lied to the American people that this was "Russian Disinformation," playing off the earlier fraud they perpetrated in seditious acts against the president of the United States; when they did this in order to tamper with and corrupt a federal, national election, should they not all face charges of treason?

The fraud of the Laptop is estimated to have changed 16 million votes, far more than enough to change the outcome of the election. 

The Nazis got caught dirty - you Chinese are holding their leash.


----------



## P@triot

“menstrual dignity” 

Imagine if they were simply _required_ to use the correct restroom. But nope! The left would rather virtue-signal.








						Oregon forces all schools — elementary and up — to put 'menstrual products' in boys' bathrooms with 'instructions on how to use' them
					

The law aims to 'affirm the right to menstrual dignity for transgender, intersex, nonbinary, and two-spirit students.'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## hadit

P@triot said:


> “menstrual dignity”
> 
> Imagine if they were simply _required_ to use the correct restroom. But nope! The left would rather virtue-signal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon forces all schools — elementary and up — to put 'menstrual products' in boys' bathrooms with 'instructions on how to use' them
> 
> 
> The law aims to 'affirm the right to menstrual dignity for transgender, intersex, nonbinary, and two-spirit students.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Oh, that has disaster written all over it. What do they think little boys just figuring out that girls are different are going to do with them?


----------



## P@triot

It's gross how desperate Democrats are to indoctrinate small children into extreme sexual deviance..








						Exposing the Left’s Destructive Agenda: They’re ‘Coming for Your Children’
					

Florida’s new law ensures parents’ rights and protects children from being exposed to the left's sexually explicit indoctrination agenda.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo loves to create commit heinous crimes…








						Florida to Teach Students About Communism's Evils. Some on Left Object.
					

Too many young Americans are woefully uninformed about the evils of communism. That's about to change in Florida.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo got smacked down by logic, reason, and decency!!








						Indiana Becomes 17th State to Ban Biological Males from Girls Sports
					

Indiana's new law prohibits biological males from participating in sports or being on a sports team defined as being for girls or women.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## rightnow909

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket


totally agree

but "whoever makes the gold rules"

If we don't do something to stop the thugs now... 

sigh


----------



## P@triot

We the People smacked down the Gaystapo _again_. The winning continues.








						State Farm Ends Support for LGBTQ Books for Kids Amid Public Outcry
					

State Farm yanks support for providing LGBTQ-themed books for kids after backlash to a leaked email revealed the company-wide initiative.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Fucking _disgusting_. It was *never* about "equality" with the Gaystapo. It was always about jamming homosexuality down your throat and having the power to force you to ask for more. It was always about power.


----------



## P@triot

The left wants children embedded deep into their every extreme sexually deviant act and thought. So fucking gross.








						In Movie, Matt Walsh Reveals How Gender Ideology Mutilates Kids
					

The Daily Wire's Matt Walsh joins the show to discuss his new movie "What Is a Woman?" and to expose how gender ideology hurts kids.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left wants children embedded deep into their every extreme sexually deviant act and thought. So fucking gross.








						Teachers Explain How They Push ‘Gender Lessons’ on Young Children
					

One Denver teacher tells students that gender is a spectrum rather than a binary, and shares his own sex-change experience.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## kaz

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.



That's so stupid, girlie.   See what I did there?   Your "liberty" does not create a right to force others to call you the gender you want, unary sexual deviant.     You have liberty, but you can't force me to call you what you demand I call you.  No one's liberty extends onto others.  Go fuck yourself


----------



## P@triot

So good to see the Gaystapo smacked the fuck down _again_...








						Wisconsin school district closes Title IX case against boys who used wrong pronouns
					

The Wisconsin school district that opened a Title IX investigation against three middle-school boys accused of sexual harassment for using the wrong pronouns with another student has closed the case. The Kiel Area School District announced Thursday it had "issued clear directives and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

So fucking disgusting, I have no words for it...








						Small Minnesota Town Hosts Pride Event Featuring Incest Porn Actor
					

Do the people of Minnesota really support having tax dollars fund a Pride event whose host posts videos of gay sex online and worships Satan?




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Facts _matter_. Protect children from the Gaystapo.








						Fox’s Transgender Whitewash Ignores Agony, Regrets of Detransitioners
					

Helena Kerschner, an outspoken transgender detransitioner, is grateful for anyone who raises a red flag about the regrets most media ignore.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

It's a damn shame that the Gaystapo has to homosexualize _everything_...








						Patricia Heaton says Tim Allen's Buzz Lightyear has been 'castrated'
					

Actress Patricia Heaton hit out at Hollywood at large after Disney's Pixar replaced actor Tim Allen with Chris Evans for the voice of Buzz Lightyear.  	"Lightyear," an origin story about the namesake character's background, hits theaters on Friday. What are the details?  	On Tuesday, Heaton...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## kaz

Seymour Flops said:


> He's in Florida?  He should run for Governor after DiSantis becomes president.  That discipline notice is all he'll need to campaign on.
> 
> What about this:
> 
> *Brinton went before the Citizens Police Review Board on Monday after referring to Kendall as a male on a reckless driving ticket, despite the fact that the real estate agent’s driver’s license features female pronouns.*
> 
> My drivers license doesn't have any pronouns on it and neither does this example Florida License:
> 
> View attachment 639572
> "SEX M" or "SEX F" is not a _pronoun_, for those that went to public school in the last decade.
> 
> I guess that writer doesn't know the definition of the word "pronoun."  And they are a _writer_.



Florida is a fucking fantastic place to live, and DeSantas is certainly helping


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket


I would definitely sue over that.  They tried to bounce Jrdon Peterson out of his tenured position because he refused to use any prouns other than Mr., Miss and Mrs.


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> Isn't it amazing how much power we've got?


"We?"  You mean you're a dyke?  How do you even know if you're woman?


----------



## bripat9643

bodecea said:


> As if you'd do anything but whine.


What do you do other than whine?


----------



## P@triot

The propaganda / disinformation from the Gaystapo is truly astounding. Absolutely *nothing* would happen to your sexually abused children in Texas other than they wouldn’t be able to get mutilated by unethical “doctors”.

In other words, these people are super pissed they can’t get their children professionally abused/mutilated and it enrages them.








						'I can’t take my family to Texas,' or another red state: Military parents fight to protect their transgender kids — USA TODAY
					

Some parents are leaving the military to avoid duty assignments in states that have passed harsh laws targeting LGBTQ youth.




					apple.news


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo went too far. They are paying the price for their fascism.








						Celebrities Saying Only Women Are Women. Is Trans Movement Fading?
					

If society's influencers are brave enough to affirm biological reality, the transgender notion that men can be women could collapse.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## buckeye45_73

ScienceRocks said:


> I aint gay but liberty is liberty.
> 
> You'd probably bring back slavery, child labor and keep women from voting...So you certainly don't believe in it...Maybe 18th century form of it but not todays that is for sure.


For someone to have Science rocks and be pro tranny...that is called a contradiction, it's hilarious.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo is developing sexually deviant curriculum for _infants_. Infants. The LGBT community knows that rational, logical, reasonable people will never accept their anti-science extremism.

So they understand that the only way to win is indoctrination from birth on.








						Library Group Recommends ‘Pronoun Book’ for Infants
					

“The Pronoun Book” “gently and educates [children] on they/them pronouns, trans and non-binary identities."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## hadit

Isn't it interesting that:

1. Offering a teenager counseling who feels homosexual tendencies and doesn't like them is double plus ungood, and can run one afoul of the law.
2. Offering to perform radical surgery and to mess with normal hormone development to a pre-teen who feels that they are in the wrong body is unicorn farts and marshmallows and gets one lauded for courage.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo wants more power and control over children than parents. This is so wrong. And we better fight like hell to end it *now*.








						How Gender Ideology Cost a Chicago Mother Custody of Her Child
					

One morning, Jeannette Cooper's 12-year-old daughter not only insisted that she was transgender, but that she felt “unsafe" around her mom.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Once again the entire planet is forced to suffer because the left places political correctness and feelings over basic facts. 😡 








						Monkeypox Primarily Affects Gay Men. Why Are We Scared to Say It?
					

By massive margins, it's gay men who are getting infected with monkeypox. Why are health officials pretending otherwise?




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

People around the world have reached their breaking point with the Gaystapo.


> An independent review found that medical professionals at Tavistock transgender clinic were *pressured* to unquestioningly affirm children’s gender identities and *skip the normal clinical assessment process*, prompting the NHS to shut down the clinic by spring 2023.











						England to Shut Down Only Gender Clinic for Minors
					

Medical professionals at England's transgender clinic were pressured to unquestioningly affirm children’s gender identities.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Independentthinker

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket


Gee, I wonder why it is that cops are quitting en masse all over the country?


----------



## P@triot

The LGBT community continues to be a total fucking menace on society…








						It’s ‘Not Moral’ to Request Abstinence to Stop Monkeypox: LGBT Activists
					

Biden has shared LGBTQ activists’ emphasis on finding a medical remedy rather than addressing the underlying behavior spreading monkeypox.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

*Fuck* the Gaystapo. We the People have had it with their fascist tactics.








						After Being Targeted by NBC, Christian School Refuses to Back Down on Traditional Morality
					

Pastor Barry McKeen has received violent threats following an NBC article on his school's biblical stance on sexuality.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

So much unnecessary suffering because the left would rather get off on someone’s illness than get them the care they desperately need…








						These 3 Women Tried Transgenderism, and Then Stopped
					

“The Detransition Diaries” documentary, released Monday, highlights the stories of three women who reversed their gender transitions.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

Isn’t it weird how liberals abort their own children, but then they are so desperate to raise _your’s_?








						‘My Blood Still Boils’: Father Recalls School’s Secret Attempt to Transition Daughter
					

According to Wendell Perez, there was “no indication at home” that his daughter was “questioning her biological sex.”




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

There is a reason liberals fight so hard to get men into women’s restrooms and locker rooms 👇 








						16-year-old girl screams for help when man on parole allegedly tries to sexually assault her in grocery store restroom — then customers, employees come to her rescue
					

A man on parole allegedly tried to sexually assault a 16-year-old girl in a grocery store restroom Sunday afternoon in southern California, but after the victim and her mother screamed for help, customers and store employees came to the rescue.What are the details?The suspect allegedly followed...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The American people have reached their breaking point with the Gaystapo and their bullshit of targeting/abusing children…








						'We are done tolerating the ... sexualization of our children': Armed protests arise outside 'all ages' drag bingo event hosted by Texas church
					

Over the weekend, a church in Texas became a lightning rod for protesters and counter-protesters alike when it invited members of "all ages" to a drag event to support so-called "trans and exploring" minors.On Saturday evening, the First Christian Church of Katy, Texas, an affiliate of the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

The left lies about _everything_. The disgusting Gaystapo are butchering children it is unacceptable…








						New York Times Admits That Hundreds of Kids Are Getting ‘Top Surgeries’
					

Top surgeries are happening. But what's public knowledge about this "gender-affirming care" may be only the tip of the iceberg.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

Missouri_Mike said:


> Did the she/he just refer to the cops as a he? While complaining he/she should expect to not be addressed that way?



Leftism doesn’t have to make sense.


----------



## P@triot

The Gaystapo made a *fatal* mistake when they came after our children. They killed their own, then decided they wanted to control how ours were raised.


> In fact, this craze reminds me of the horrific history of eugenics and lobotomies, which were celebrated as the height of “progressive” science and medicine at the time. The inventor of the lobotomy received a Nobel Prize, and many Nobel laureates supported eugenics.











						The Left Will Have to Pry My Children From My Cold, Dead Hands
					

Gender activists back legislation to remove custody from parents who refuse to treat their children as the opposite sex. Not on my watch.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot

The left’s _obsession_ with transvestites is so fucking gross 🤢🤮








						San Francisco’s Perverse Incentive to Identify as Transgender
					

Anyone want to bet that, if this program expands, the number of San Francisco’s poor who say they identify as transgender also will expand?




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> The left’s _obsession_ with transvestites is so fucking gross 🤢🤮
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco’s Perverse Incentive to Identify as Transgender
> 
> 
> Anyone want to bet that, if this program expands, the number of San Francisco’s poor who say they identify as transgender also will expand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailysignal.com


Lol trust me it’s YOU with the obsession


----------



## Indeependent

Billy000 said:


> Lol trust me it’s YOU with the obsession


Nah!


----------



## Leo123

Billy000 said:


> Lol trust me it’s YOU with the obsession


But.....No one trusts you Billie.


----------



## Billy000

Leo123 said:


> But.....No one trusts you Billie.


I don’t care.


----------



## Leo123

Billy000 said:


> I don’t care.


Ya, that is obvious.


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> The left’s _obsession_ with transvestites is so fucking gross 🤢🤮


You have no clue just how ironic your statement is, do you.


----------



## themirrorthief

Dragonlady said:


> I find it highly laughable that right wingers keep insisting that the election was stolen, and think that they can mandate who is President just because they say so.
> 
> It is NOT bullying to say that Trump lost the election, and that you will have no credibility whatsoever in life as long as you say otherwise.  It is not bullying to speak the truth.


like this democrat truth....I never had sex with that woman Miss Lewinsky.....old billy boy


----------



## g5000

themirrorthief said:


> like this democrat truth....I never had sex with that woman Miss Lewinsky.....old billy boy


----------



## Cellblock2429

Dragonlady said:


> I find it highly laughable that right wingers keep insisting that the election was stolen, and think that they can mandate who is President just because they say so.
> 
> It is NOT bullying to say that Trump lost the election, and that you will have no credibility whatsoever in life as long as you say otherwise.  It is not bullying to speak the truth.


/——-/ Hows abouts this election denier?


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> Lol trust me it’s YOU with the obsession


So right wingers are the ones who arrange transgender story hours?


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> So right wingers are the ones who arrange transgender story hours?


No it’s you morons who never shut the fuck up about transgendered people regardless of what they are actually doing. You think you’re clever and witty when you say “what is a woman?!” over and over again. It’s so fucking stupid. It’s the one political topic you feel intellectually superior on so you milk it beyond dry. It gets to be pathetic, frankly.


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


>


Trump was under oath before a Grand Jury


----------



## P@triot

Dragonlady said:


> I find it highly laughable that right wingers keep insisting that the election was stolen, and think that they can mandate who is President just because they say so.


The right didn’t spend 5 years rioting, burning entire cities to the ground, violently assaulting anyone in a red hat, and seditiously overthrowing _actual_ US governments - replacing them with “Autonomous Zones” - all because they lost a clean and fair election.

That was the *left*, sweetie.

But your confusion is understandable, considering you’re a Canadian.


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> You think you’re clever and witty when you say “what is a woman?!” over and over again.


How sad is it that you low-IQ leftist high school dropouts are _literally_ incapable of answering that very simple question?


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> It’s so fucking stupid.


Not nearly as stupid as declaring men can menstruate and give birth


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> It’s the one political topic you feel intellectually superior on so you milk it beyond dry.


Uh…we’re “intellectually superior” on _every_ political issue. It’s why we run circles around you low-IQ leftists and why all of you throw tantrums 24x7 when discussing politics.


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> It gets to be pathetic, frankly.


But not nearly as pathetic as a fuck’n idiot adamantly declaring someone with a penis and testicles is a “real woman”.

That is infinitely more pathetic. And ignorant. And obnoxious.


----------



## bripat9643

Billy000 said:


> No it’s you morons who never shut the fuck up about transgendered people regardless of what they are actually doing. You think you’re clever and witty when you say “what is a woman?!” over and over again. It’s so fucking stupid. It’s the one political topic you feel intellectually superior on so you milk it beyond dry. It gets to be pathetic, frankly.


Yes, it's stupid we have to ask that because you don't know the answer, moron.


----------



## g5000

P@triot said:


> Trump was under oath before a Grand Jury


".I never had sex with that woman Miss Lewinsky..."

Guess what, tard?

Clinton said that during a press conference.

Trump said what he said to the press on Air Force One.

Sorry to make your ass hurt.


----------



## bripat9643

P@triot said:


> Trump was under oath before a Grand Jury


Prove he's lying, asshole.


----------



## DudleySmith

Missouri_Mike said:


> Did the she/he just refer to the cops as a he? While complaining he/she should expect to not be addressed that way?



Yes. The queer loon never asked the cop what he preferred to be called.


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> How sad is it that you low-IQ leftist high school dropouts are _literally_ incapable of answering that very simple question?


I do easily actually. It’s a person born with a vagina and XX chromosomes. And no one can’t change their sex.

Sorry to take the wind out of your sails! I’m the type of lefty that agrees with the RW about this topic.

Of course, even then, I don’t despise them like you do. I’m not a toddler like you are about people different from me. I still respect them as people and the choices they make. I just don’t delude myself about basic biology. REAL men respect people for these kinds of life choices.


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> But not nearly as pathetic as a fuck’n idiot adamantly declaring someone with a penis and testicles is a “real woman”.
> 
> That is infinitely more pathetic. And ignorant. And obnoxious.


Oh really? When did I say that? Be sure and link it!


----------



## Billy000

bripat9643 said:


> Yes, it's stupid we have to ask that because you don't know the answer, moron.


I already answered this and took the wind out of your sails. Sorry to disappoint but we already agree. There is no reason to feel smarter I’m afraid lol


----------



## P@triot

g5000 said:


> ".I never had sex with that woman Miss Lewinsky..."
> 
> Guess what, tard?
> 
> Clinton said that during a press conference.


I’m not the least bit surprised by your profound ignorance 🤦‍♂️ 


> charging him with *lying under oath to a federal grand jury*


He testified before a Grand Jury, you fuck’n idiot. And he *lied*.








						President Clinton impeached
					

After nearly 14 hours of debate, the House of Representatives approves two articles of impeachment against President Bill Clinton, charging him with lying under




					www.history.com


----------



## P@triot

bripat9643 said:


> Prove he's lying, asshole.


Sorry, that was supposed to say _Clinton_ (not Trump)


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> Oh really? When did I say that? Be sure and link it!


I didn’t say _you_, now did I?


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> I do easily actually. It’s a person born with a vagina and XX chromosomes. And no one can’t change their sex.
> 
> Sorry to take the wind out of your sails! *I’m the type of lefty that agrees with the RW about this topic*.


Well that’s good. At least you have common sense about this particular issue. But you know what? You’re so damn dumb, you vote/support people who are pushing a radical transgender agenda.

So you lack the damn common sense not to stand with people you don’t agree with 🤦‍♂️


----------



## P@triot

A transvestite _stealing_? Well color me shocked! Who would have imagined that a leftist with a serious mental illness would commit crimes?

Typical Democrat really. First steals (Hillary Clinton), then lies (Hillary Clinton).








						Non-binary Biden nuclear official charged with felony theft for 'accidentally' stealing a woman's $2K suitcase from airport baggage claim
					

One of the government's first non-binary officials has been charged with stealing a woman's designer suitcase from the baggage claim at the Minneapolis-St. Paul Airport in September, the New York Post reported.Sam Brinton, the deputy assistant secretary for spent fuel and waste disposition at...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> Well that’s good. At least you have common sense about this particular issue. But you know what? You’re so damn dumb, you vote/support people who are pushing a radical transgender agenda.
> 
> So you lack the damn common sense not to stand with people you don’t agree with 🤦‍♂️


Tolerating and having respect for people living however they want so long as it doesn’t affect your life is what real men do.


----------



## Kondor3

P@triot said:


> So this mentally disturbed, sexual deviant believes that he can mandate to society what he is called?
> 
> It is *not* "bullying" to accept science and biology. And it is *not* "bullying" to speak the truth.
> 
> Cop facing discipline after ‘mis-gendering’ transgender person on driving ticket


Hopefully, the cop and his union fight the disclplinary action and prevail.


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> Tolerating and having respect for people living however they want so long as it doesn’t affect your life is what real men do.


You know what real men *don’t* do??

They don’t demand that government force people to reject reality
They don’t demand that government force people to tell an actual lie
They don’t demand that government force people to deny science
That’s actual fascism - and that’s what the Democrats are currently doing. The people _you_ support.








						Not using transgender pronouns could get you fined
					

Employers and landlords who intentionally and consistently ignore using pronouns such as “ze/hir” to refer to transgender workers and tenants who request them — may be subject to fines as high as $…




					nypost.com


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> Tolerating and having *respect for people living however they want* so long as it doesn’t affect your life is what real men do.


So then you fully support my _right_ to call a man a man and a woman a woman, right?

And you support my _right_ to call a cross-dresser disgusting, deviant, filthy, etc., right? Because that’s how I choose to live.

Funny thing about fascists - they only extend their faux belief in personal liberty to those who live in perfect accordance with their own fascist ideology.


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> You know what real men *don’t* do??
> 
> They don’t demand that government force people to reject reality
> They don’t demand that government force people to tell an actual lie
> They don’t demand that government force people to deny science
> That’s actual fascism - and that’s what the Democrats are currently doing. The people _you_ support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not using transgender pronouns could get you fined
> 
> 
> Employers and landlords who intentionally and consistently ignore using pronouns such as “ze/hir” to refer to transgender workers and tenants who request them — may be subject to fines as high as $…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


This is silly, but do you even live in New York? I mean if you don’t, you’re only proving my point lol


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> So then you fully support my _right_ to call a man a man and a woman a woman, right?
> 
> And you support my _right_ to call a cross-dresser disgusting, deviant, filthy, etc., right? Because that’s how I choose to live.
> 
> Funny thing about fascists - they only extend their faux belief in personal liberty to those who live in perfect accordance with their own fascist ideology.


I didn’t say you didn’t have the right to do that. Unfortunately you directly insulting them like that with those words still makes you a douche bag neanderthal that never matured past the 8th grade. Congratulations.


----------



## P@triot

The left contradicts themselves every time they open their ignorant mouths…








						'I'm done with the bulls**t': Chad Prather reacts to a hypocritical statement made by a transgender CNN commentator
					

In this YouTube short, Chad Prather, host of "The Chad Prather Show," reacted to a hypocritical statement made on CNN by a trans commentator.  	Natalee Bingham, a trans woman, went on CNN to discuss the Club Q shooter, who identifies as non-binary.  According to Bingham, the shooter kooks like a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> This is silly, but do you even live in New York?


Only an idiot leftist would think fascist government _forcing_ people to deny reality and perpetuate an actual lie is “silly”.

Rational, educated people consider it unacceptable, egregiously unconstitutional, and a perfect example of the dangers of the fascist left.


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> I didn’t say you didn’t have the right to do that.


So you admit…

You’re a fascist asshole who believes he has the right to force other people to perpetuate a lie
You don’t respect letting other people live how they want to live
Yep. Knew that already. You fascists hate _actual_ liberty.


Billy000 said:


> Unfortunately you directly insulting them like that with those words still makes you a douche bag neanderthal that never matured past the 8th grade. Congratulations.


Unfortunately, your refusal to accept free speech makes you a fascist asshole, ignorant science-denier who never matured past the 7th grade. Disgusting.


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> So you admit…
> 
> You’re a fascist asshole who believes he has the right to force other people to perpetuate a lie
> You don’t respect letting other people live how they want to live
> Yep. Knew that already. You fascists hate _actual_ liberty.
> 
> Unfortunately, your refusal to accept free speech makes you a fascist asshole, ignorant science-denier who never matured past the 7th grade. Disgusting.


Lol you are such a goddamn moron. I never said anything about you not being allowed to say whatever you want. Like seriously how stupid are you? Obviously you judge the things I say don’t you? Neither one of us are talking about making it illegal to say our opinions. The fact remains, however, that you are a whiny child.


----------



## Billy000

P@triot said:


> So you admit…
> 
> You’re a fascist asshole who believes he has the right to force other people to perpetuate a lie
> You don’t respect letting other people live how they want to live
> Yep. Knew that already. You fascists hate _actual_ liberty.
> 
> Unfortunately, your refusal to accept free speech makes you a fascist asshole, ignorant science-denier who never matured past the 7th grade. Disgusting.


See you’re just whiny little bitch. If I’m Texas they decided it was illegal to say any pronoun besides he or she, you would not give a flying fuck despite that making you a complete hypocrite. You don’t even live in NY so you just come across as a whiny Karen throwing such a mega tantrum over this.


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> I never said anything about you not being allowed to say whatever you want.


I must apologize. I did misread your one post. I read it as "I didn’t say you have the right to do that" instead of "I didn’t say you *didn’t* have the right to do that"


----------



## P@triot

Billy000 said:


> If I’m Texas they decided it was illegal to say any pronoun besides he or she, you would not give a flying fuck despite that making you a complete hypocrite


Want to bet? The loss of basic liberty is the loss of basic liberty, whether NY or Texas. It's something you fascists can't understand and never will.


----------

